# La tempesta



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Buona giornata a tutti voi. Raccontero' la mia storia, uguale e forse monotona come migliaia in questi ultimi anni.

Era un Venerdi' di Aprile quando la mia consorte 47 anni (io 50), sposati da 28, 2 figli maggiorenni, mi comunico' che per ragioni di lavoro: (corso di aggiornamento), il Sabato successivo si sarebbe dovuta recare a Roma nella sede Direzionale dell'azienda per la quale lavora. Sono abituato a queste trasferte di uno/due giorni, sono nella norma... ma, ripensandoci di solito lei partiva il Lunedi' mattino e rientrava il Martedi' sera.

Mi si accese una luce rossa... il matrimonio andava bene, i figli quasi indipendenti, 28 anni di matrimonio tra alti e bassi, sempre uniti, diamo tutto per scontato, anche la fedelta' e la fiducia... troppo, tutto regolare! 

Scusate, non riesco piu' ad andare avanti, la rabbia e' tanta, esco a farmi due passi, devo camminare...intanto mi sono presentato, a dopo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buona giornata a tutti voi. Raccontero' la mia storia, uguale e forse monotona come migliaia in questi ultimi anni.
> 
> Era un Venerdi' di Aprile quando la mia consorte 47 anni (io 50), sposati da 28, 2 figli maggiorenni, mi comunico' che per ragioni di lavoro: (corso di aggiornamento), il Sabato successivo si sarebbe dovuta recare a Roma nella sede Direzionale dell'azienda per la quale lavora. Sono abituato a queste trasferte di uno/due giorni, sono nella norma... ma, ripensandoci di solito lei partiva il Lunedi' mattino e rientrava il Martedi' sera.
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto 
Siamo qui quando vuoi continuare a raccontare


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> Siamo qui quando vuoi continuare a raccontare


Per scherzare e stemperare:
non è che sia avvenuto un altro uxoricidio?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per scherzare e stemperare:
> non è che sia avvenuto un altro uxoricidio?


Presumo solo sconvolgimento emotivo


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buona giornata a tutti voi. Raccontero' la mia storia, uguale e forse monotona come migliaia in questi ultimi anni.
> 
> Era un Venerdi' di Aprile quando la mia consorte 47 anni (io 50), sposati da 28, 2 figli maggiorenni, mi comunico' che per ragioni di lavoro: (corso di aggiornamento), il Sabato successivo si sarebbe dovuta recare a Roma nella sede Direzionale dell'azienda per la quale lavora. Sono abituato a queste trasferte di uno/due giorni, sono nella norma... ma, ripensandoci di solito lei partiva il Lunedi' mattino e rientrava il Martedi' sera.
> 
> ...


Sabato e domenica di aprile la Signora ti ha fatto un bel palchetto sulla testa. O no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sabato e domenica di aprile la Signora ti ha fatto un bel palchetto sulla testa. O no?


 Non cambierai mai, sempre delicato.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Maggio 2017)

Benvenuto nel club. É allucinante di quante store simili leggo e sento anche nella vita fuori dal forum. Ma cosa diavolo sta succedendo? Non vorrei sembrare sessista,  ma sento più storie di mariti traditi. Colpa di noi uomini?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non cambierai mai, sempre delicato.


Edulcora tu la cosa Ma sempre corna sono, sarò un caterpillar ma sempre corna sono. Ginevra cara non pensi?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel club. É allucinante di quante store simili leggo e sento anche nella vita fuori dal forum. Ma cosa diavolo sta succedendo? Non vorrei sembrare sessista,  ma sento più storie di mariti traditi. Colpa di noi uomini?


Hanno preso coscienza ed al minimo intoppo la figa la danno a chi vogliono. Guarda le varie fiction film e annessi sempre corna ci sono, e sono pure corna legali si tifa sempre per gli amanti, perché? Ma è la che trionfa l'ammore.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hanno preso coscienza ed al minimo intoppo la figa la danno a chi vogliono. Guarda le varie fiction film e annessi sempre corna ci sono, e sono pure corna legali si tifa sempre per gli amanti, perché? Ma è la che trionfa l'ammore.


In realtà,prima la danno a chi vogliono,poi,a cosa scoperta,vanno a spulciare per trovare qualche scusante....
Esempio:Cielo,chi più di lei ha da recriminare sul comportamento del marito????
L' ha tradito?
Semplicemente,valutando l'impossibilità di proseguire con questa persona,ha chiesto la separazione,punto..
Un domani,a bocce ferme,se riterrà qualcuno degno del suo interesse,si muoverà di conseguenza.
È così difficile?????


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà,prima la danno a chi vogliono,poi,a cosa scoperta,vanno a spulciare per trovare qualche scusante....


È oggi la vera rivoluzione sessuale


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Non e' semplice, la rabbia e' tanta e la delusione e' devastante. Tentero' di proseguire: Quel Venerdi' come detto mi si accese il dubbio, non riesco a spiegare come in una frazione di secondo mi si apri' il mondo, ripercorsi tutto il matrimonio, mi tornarono in mente le cose piu' assurde e insignificanti. Comunque a lei non chiesi nulla, solamente a che ora partisse. La notte fu un inferno, sonnecchiai forse un'oretta, dovevo essere lucido, indagare su questa cosa. 
L'indomani mattina le dissi che sarei uscito prima di lei, presi l'auto dal box e mi fermai al bar all'angolo, parcheggiai l'auto, scesi a prendermi un caffe', risalii in auto e attesi. Dopo circa mezz'ora la sua auto passo' e la seguii, arrivo' sul piazzale della stazione parcheggio', scese e entro al bar. Dopo circa 10 minuti ne usci' con un uomo circa 55/60 anni, lui sali' su un'auto, una Croma nera, lei attese un' istante, si guardo' intorno e sali' anche lei. Uscirono dal parcheggio e partirono, io dietro di loro con qualche auto avanti.


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Scusate, sono nuovo del forum. E' possibile che ci sia una sorta di filtro? Lo dico perche' ho inviato un messaggio circa 20 minuti orsono e non lo vedo.


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà,prima la danno a chi vogliono,poi,a cosa scoperta,vanno a spulciare per trovare qualche scusante....
> Esempio:Cielo,chi più di lei ha da recriminare sul comportamento del marito????
> L' ha tradito?
> Semplicemente,valutando l'impossibilità di proseguire con questa persona,ha chiesto la separazione,punto..
> ...



Devo dire, a onore del vero, che di tradire non ho avuto neanche minimamente voglia. Non credo che un tradimento mi avrebbe aiutata. Neppure a sfogare bollenti spiriti, che purtroppo ho perso.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Devo dire, a onore del vero, che di tradire non ho avuto neanche minimamente voglia. Non credo che un tradimento mi avrebbe aiutata. Neppure a sfogare bollenti spiriti, che purtroppo ho perso.


Appunto, riferimento a trilo, ci sono uomini e donne che hanno l'ormone ballerino altri lo hanno addormentato o congelato.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Devo dire, a onore del vero, che di tradire non ho avuto neanche minimamente voglia. Non credo che un tradimento mi avrebbe aiutata. Neppure a sfogare bollenti spiriti, che purtroppo ho perso.


Hai momentaneamente accantonato,diciamo...ma...non ci credo che non abbia qualcuno che ti ha fatto.capire che.....


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai momentaneamente accantonato,diciamo...ma...non ci credo che non abbia qualcuno che ti ha fatto.capire che.....


Boh. Se ci fosse possiamo dire che non lo vedo. Il che non significa che io non provi nessuna pulsione. Non ho voglia di condividerla, tutto qua.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Scusate, sono nuovo del forum. E' possibile che ci sia una sorta di filtro? Lo dico perche' ho inviato un messaggio circa 20 minuti orsono e non lo vedo.


Si fulmi c'è  un filtro per i primi 10 post 
Dovrai pazientare ...dall'undicesimo vedrai che vedi subito il post scritto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non e' semplice, la rabbia e' tanta e la delusione e' devastante. Tentero' di proseguire: Quel Venerdi' come detto mi si accese il dubbio, non riesco a spiegare come in una frazione di secondo mi si apri' il mondo, ripercorsi tutto il matrimonio, mi tornarono in mente le cose piu' assurde e insignificanti. Comunque a lei non chiesi nulla, solamente a che ora partisse. La notte fu un inferno, sonnecchiai forse un'oretta, dovevo essere lucido, indagare su questa cosa.
> L'indomani mattina le dissi che sarei uscito prima di lei, presi l'auto dal box e mi fermai al bar all'angolo, parcheggiai l'auto, scesi a prendermi un caffe', risalii in auto e attesi. Dopo circa mezz'ora la sua auto passo' e la seguii, arrivo' sul piazzale della stazione parcheggio', scese e entro al bar. Dopo circa 10 minuti ne usci' con un uomo circa 55/60 anni, lui sali' su un'auto, una Croma nera, lei attese un' istante, si guardo' intorno e sali' anche lei. Uscirono dal parcheggio e partirono, io dietro di loro con qualche auto avanti.


Colti in flagrante?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Colti in flagrante?


Era solo un "amico". Un caro amico.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Devo dire, a onore del vero, che di tradire non ho avuto neanche minimamente voglia. Non credo che un tradimento mi avrebbe aiutata. Neppure a sfogare bollenti spiriti, che purtroppo ho perso.


Ma perché la storiella della donna che tradisce perché sta male in casa, nemmeno la raccontano più ai bambini piccini

Non si riesce a entrare nell'ottica che ANCHE una donna che sta BENE in casa può tradire

È una equazione che appare impossibile, ma solo a chi non ha fatto esperienza


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

*...*



fulminato ha detto:


> Scusate, sono nuovo del forum. E' possibile che ci sia una sorta di filtro? Lo dico perche' ho inviato un messaggio circa 20 minuti orsono e non lo vedo.


Benvenuto
I ritardi che vedi sono normali, poiché sei nuovo
Se ti trattieni spariranno

Io ti commenterò solo più avanti nella storia


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Imboccarono l'autostrada per SV, io dietro con cautela ma con il sangue agli occhi, al casello presero il biglietto, io mi fermai in corsia di emergenza poi quando passarono svincolai con il telepass sulla sinistra, fu' un tallonamento semplice, non andava molto forte 130/140, poi mise la freccia e entro' in autogrill...

Non so' chi mi diede la forza e la calma per non perdere lucidita' e dare sfogo al mio impulso...avrei voluto entrare in autogril e sorprenderli assieme ma dovevo andare oltre, inj fondo in autogrill avrebbe potuto darmi mille giustificazioni anche se non sarebbe stato facile per lei. La chiamai: non raggiungibile, quindi telefono staccato. Uscirono e si fermarono al distributore, approfittai per un caffe' al volo. Quando uscii non c'erano piu', li raggiunsi dopo qualche km, presero direzione ventimiglia e si fermarono in un hotel della riviera.

Che fare? In macchina ho una mazza da baseboll, che faccio? Attendo che escano? affronto lui o lei? o Tutti e due!?
E' stata dura, intanto ho fotografato la targa dell'auto e atteso che uscissero, erano le 12,00. Per ingannare il tempo ho sgonfiato l'anteriore sinistra dell'auto, visto mai che si dessero alla fuga senza pagare il conto!

Uscirono alle 13,30 circa, la scopata sara' stata molto gratificante e lunga... li affrontai frontalmente, un casino! Non ricordo piu' nulla, sfogai la tensione accumulata in quella notte, nel viaggio e nell'attesa, ricordo che lei si mise a piangere trattenendomi, lui mi sfuggi' e lo ripresi, poi piu' nulla, mi ritrovai stretto e trattenuto nelle braccia di alcuni passanti. Piu' nulla, adesso sono qui, l'ho sbattuta fuori casa, a dire il vero non e' piu' tornata visto il mio ammonimento a non farsi piu' vedere, i miei figli sanno tutto, lei e' crollata con loro, vive da una sorella perche' il suo ammmore ha pensato bene di sbolognarla. 

Che dire? E' normale che dopo 28 anni di matrimonio mi possa fare schifo? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, solo disgusto e la rabbia di essere stato tradito in questo modo, avevo investito tutto nella famiglia. Ogni tanto mi chiama e io non rispondo. Ho risposto solo una volta per curiosita, l'ho lasciata parlare: scusami, non capisco, non e' stato niente, bla,bla,bla.. 

Mi tornano alla mente come fantasmi i ricordi di una vita e penso come sia possibile che per una scopata si possa distruggere una famiglia. Ne e' valsa veramente la pena?


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> I ritardi che vedi sono normali, poiché sei nuovo
> Se ti trattieni spariranno
> 
> *Io ti commenterò solo più avanti nella storia*



Ciao skorpio, ma è una minaccia....??????????:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Imboccarono l'autostrada per SV, io dietro con cautela ma con il sangue agli occhi, al casello presero il biglietto, io mi fermai in corsia di emergenza poi quando passarono svincolai con il telepass sulla sinistra, fu' un tallonamento semplice, non andava molto forte 130/140, poi mise la freccia e entro' in autogrill...
> 
> Non so' chi mi diede la forza e la calma per non perdere lucidita' e dare sfogo al mio impulso...avrei voluto entrare in autogril e sorprenderli assieme ma dovevo andare oltre, inj fondo in autogrill avrebbe potuto darmi mille giustificazioni anche se non sarebbe stato facile per lei. La chiamai: non raggiungibile, quindi telefono staccato. Uscirono e si fermarono al distributore, approfittai per un caffe' al volo. Quando uscii non c'erano piu', li raggiunsi dopo qualche km, presero direzione ventimiglia e si fermarono in un hotel della riviera.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente no


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente no


Evidentemente si.....


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Imboccarono l'autostrada per SV, io dietro con cautela ma con il sangue agli occhi, al casello presero il biglietto, io mi fermai in corsia di emergenza poi quando passarono svincolai con il telepass sulla sinistra, fu' un tallonamento semplice, non andava molto forte 130/140, poi mise la freccia e entro' in autogrill...
> 
> Non so' chi mi diede la forza e la calma per non perdere lucidita' e dare sfogo al mio impulso...avrei voluto entrare in autogril e sorprenderli assieme ma dovevo andare oltre, inj fondo in autogrill avrebbe potuto darmi mille giustificazioni anche se non sarebbe stato facile per lei. La chiamai: non raggiungibile, quindi telefono staccato. Uscirono e si fermarono al distributore, approfittai per un caffe' al volo. Quando uscii non c'erano piu', li raggiunsi dopo qualche km, presero direzione ventimiglia e si fermarono in un hotel della riviera.
> 
> ...


Il suo amore l'ha sbolognata?
Ma perché,dopo che l'hai spedita,era andata da lui???


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ciao skorpio, ma è una minaccia....??????????:rotfl:


No, ci mancherebbe..:rotfl:

Ma mi piaceva esprimermi a esposizione conclusa, anche x capire tra le sue righe,  le "richieste" del nostro amico


----------



## infinity (21 Maggio 2017)

Ciao fulmine
Mi dispiace .
È successo in aprile, i tuoi figli  hanno parlato con te ?
Chi sa  del accaduto oltre a voi ?
E lui chi è ? 
Un collega di lavoro ?
Com'è la situazione oggi ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

*@fulmine*

Non capisco.
Non hai voluto uno o più incontri con lei per capire?
Ti sembra ancora una cosa del tutto assurda che nel corso di trent'anni possa esserci attrazione per un'altra persona?


----------



## infinity (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Non hai voluto uno o più incontri con lei per capire?
> Ti sembra ancora una cosa del tutto assurda che nel corso di trent'anni possa esserci attrazione per un'altra persona?


non è assurdo un attrazione , nel corso degli anni , ma scoparli si.


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Imboccarono l'autostrada per SV, io dietro con cautela ma con il sangue agli occhi, al casello presero il biglietto, io mi fermai in corsia di emergenza poi quando passarono svincolai con il telepass sulla sinistra, fu' un tallonamento semplice, non andava molto forte 130/140, poi mise la freccia e entro' in autogrill...
> 
> Non so' chi mi diede la forza e la calma per non perdere lucidita' e dare sfogo al mio impulso...avrei voluto entrare in autogril e sorprenderli assieme ma dovevo andare oltre, inj fondo in autogrill avrebbe potuto darmi mille giustificazioni anche se non sarebbe stato facile per lei. La chiamai: non raggiungibile, quindi telefono staccato. Uscirono e si fermarono al distributore, approfittai per un caffe' al volo. Quando uscii non c'erano piu', li raggiunsi dopo qualche km, presero direzione ventimiglia e si fermarono in un hotel della riviera.
> 
> ...


Una botta incredibile.
Questo dovresti avere la forza e la serenità di chiederlo a lei.
I tuoi figli come stanno???? (penso che sia dura anche per loro).


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> non è assurdo un attrazione , nel corso degli anni , ma scoparli si.


Figurati se mi sembra accettabile. 
Ma mi sembra più strano che non voglia parlarle e capire.
Lei lo ha tradito, ma lui rifiutando qualunque dialogo sta facendo una cosa simile. Trent'anni insieme valgono per tutti e due.


----------



## infinity (21 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Una botta incredibile.
> Questo dovresti avere la forza e la serenità di chiederlo a lei.
> I tuoi figli come stanno???? (penso che sia dura anche per loro).[/QUOTE
> 
> Quoto


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente no


Fiamma dopo (quando scoperti) è facile pensarla così.
Ma quando si vedeva con l'amente il no diventa si??????? questa "disconnessione" momentanea dalla realtà non la capisco proprio.
La loro storia secondo me non era neanche recente ma durava da un po (si è inventata una riunione in un week end).


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se mi sembra accettabile.
> Ma mi sembra più strano che non voglia parlarle e capire.
> Lei lo ha tradito, ma lui rifiutando qualunque dialogo sta facendo una cosa simile. Trent'anni insieme valgono per tutti e due.


Penso  che sa che sentirà le solite cazzate del dopo scoperta, e che in questo momento non riesca a "contenere" le sue emozioni.
Forse è meglio che se mai ci sia un incontro chiarificatore lo facciano più il la.


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Grazie ragazzi, sfogarmi mi da' sollievo. Cerchero' di rispondere a tutti.

Lui l'ha sbolognata? Credo di si, visto che lei si e' rintanata dalla sorella e a quanto ne so' e' mancata dal lavoro 3 giorni, tramite la targa sono risalito al fenomeno, poi vi aggiornero'.

No, non ho voluto incontri con lei per capire, non c'e' nulla da capire. Non ha rubato una scatoletta di tonno perche' aveva fame, si e' mangiata un salame per trastullo! A casa aveva tutto, sesso 3/4 volte a settimana quando andava male, attrazione a palla, da quando i figli si sono costruiti la loro vita e andati a vivere fuori casa abbiamo iniziato a rivivere, viaggi, week end fuori porta ecc. 

Posso capire l'attrazione per un'altro nel corso di 28 anni ma viviamo assieme da molto e non esistono tabu', siamo una FAMIGLIA! se ne parla, si discute, sarei stato pronto anche a vestirmi da lupo cattivo o da maialino pur di soddisfarla in quel senso. Nah! 

Ho ancora un tarlo... tramite un amico/parente ho iniziato a eseguire ricerche negli hotel della riviera, gli hotel hanno l'obbligo di registrare gli ospiti con C.I. e mantenere lo storico per alcuni anni. Sto anche indagando alla ricerca di sim con il suo cod,fisc. e presso l'azienda in cui lei lavora... sono agli inizi, voglio sapere da quanto tempo si tira avanti questa storia e se e' solo con questo o con altri, in questo momento non potrei credere alle sue parole.

I figli sono con me, esterefatti e increduli, hanno chiamato la mamma ma dall'altro capo solo piagnistei e bla, bla, bla.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma dopo (quando scoperti) è facile pensarla così.
> Ma quando si vedeva con l'amente il no diventa si??????? questa "disconnessione" momentanea dalla realtà non la capisco proprio.
> La loro storia secondo me non era neanche recente ma durava da un po (si è inventata una riunione in un week end).


 da quanto durasse la storia forse ce lo può chiarire fulmi 
Secondo me il "si" che viene detto prima di tradire è  molto spesso dettato dall'incoscienza e errata convinzione che mai si verrà scoperti


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma perché la storiella della donna che tradisce perché sta male in casa, nemmeno la raccontano più ai bambini piccini
> 
> Non si riesce a entrare nell'ottica che ANCHE una donna che sta BENE in casa può tradire
> 
> È una equazione che appare impossibile, ma solo a chi non ha fatto esperienza


Mmmmm.
Allora intendiamoci, perché dipende da cosa si intende con stare bene: io se STO BENE non avrei neppure voglia di tradire. Anche solo per non rischiare di mettere in pericolo il mio stare bene. Come dicevo oggi, in un altro 3d, secondo me la gran parte dei tradimenti ha fonte in quei rapporti dove non si sta ne' troppo bene, ma neppure troppo male.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi, sfogarmi mi da' sollievo. Cerchero' di rispondere a tutti.
> 
> Lui l'ha sbolognata? Credo di si, visto che lei si e' rintanata dalla sorella e a quanto ne so' e' mancata dal lavoro 3 giorni, tramite la targa sono risalito al fenomeno, poi vi aggiornero'.
> 
> ...


Comprendo benissimo il tuo voler sapere tutto 
Però al tuo posto parlerei anche con lei


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> da quanto durasse la storia forse ce lo può chiarire fulmi
> Secondo me il "si" che viene detto prima di tradire è  molto spesso dettato dall'incoscienza e errata convinzione che mai si verrà scoperti


Oppure perché si è gretti e pezzi di merda...forse.....


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> penso come sia possibile che per una scopata si possa distruggere una famiglia.


Allora.. ho riletto
Io ripartirei da qui... Provando a fare ordine

Per lei non di certo
Lei non ti ha detto: caro, mi dispiace distruggo tutta la famiglia perché devo andare a fare una scopata.

Egoista? Si
Che voleva famiglia e scopata? Si

Che ha voluto distruggere la famiglia deliberatamente pur di far quella scopata? NO

Chi ha buttato il mazzo all'aria sei stato tu, trascinato da una emotività impazzita, senza capire che quando l'emotività galoppa bisogna stare IMMOBILI per poi non batter la testa contro il muro per anni

Quindi la tua ultima domanda è praticamente per te:ne è valsa la pena?
Sei soddisfatto? 
Sei felice?
 Rifaresti tutto uguale, scenata compresa, magari portando anche un crick per romperglielo in testa?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oppure perché si è gretti e pezzi di merda...forse.....


Il mondo è  bello perché è  vario
E tra i traditori ci saranno pure i gretti e pezzi di merda ma se si è  così, lo si è  anche in altre questioni di solito 
Insomma gli stronzi sono tali in ogni ambito :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi, sfogarmi mi da' sollievo. Cerchero' di rispondere a tutti.
> 
> Lui l'ha sbolognata? Credo di si, visto che lei si e' rintanata dalla sorella e a quanto ne so' e' mancata dal lavoro 3 giorni, tramite la targa sono risalito al fenomeno, poi vi aggiornero'.
> 
> ...


Quella è stata la prima e unica volta?
Questo ti ha detto?


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mondo è  bello perché è  vario
> E tra i traditori ci saranno pure i gretti e pezzi di merda ma se si è  così, lo si è  anche in altre questioni di solito
> Insomma gli stronzi sono tali in ogni ambito :rotfl:


Vero,ma questi hanno il Master in grettezza.
Se sono stronzo con uno sconosciuto,sono uno stronzo ma se pianto un coltello nella schiena a chi mi ama da 30 anni,nascondendo la mano,sono il premio nobel degli stronzi...


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora.. ho riletto
> Io ripartirei da qui... Provando a fare ordine
> 
> Per lei non di certo
> ...


Beh insomma..... Beccare il coniuge in flagrante e pretendere da se' l'immobilità non penso sia umanamente conciliabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,ma questi hanno il Master in grettezza.
> Se sono stronzo con uno sconosciuto,sono uno stronzo ma se pianto un coltello nella schiena a chi mi ama da 30 anni,nascondendo la mano,sono il premio nobel degli stronzi...


Eppure trilo statisticamente ci sono tanti tradimenti quindi ne dedichiamo che noi umani siamo piuttosto stronzi?


----------



## infinity (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,ma questi hanno il Master in grettezza.
> Se sono stronzo con uno sconosciuto,sono uno stronzo ma se pianto un coltello nella schiena a chi mi ama da 30 anni,nascondendo la mano,sono il premio nobel degli stronzi...


quoto a 1000


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eppure trilo statisticamente ci sono tanti tradimenti quindi ne dedichiamo che noi umani siamo piuttosto stronzi?


Non vedi le pubblicità????
Ti è forse sfuggita la necessità di creare rotoli sempre più lunghi di carta igienica????
Motivo?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh insomma..... Beccare il coniuge in flagrante e pretendere da se' l'immobilità non penso sia umanamente conciliabile.



Ah ma io non "pretendo" nulla, se non da me stesso.. 

E quando ti trovi in certe situazioni, il problema, anche se non sembra ce lo hai anche te

Perché se dici o fai cose con cui ti ammanetti, o di cui potresti pentirtene  e a vita, dopo le manette te le tieni tu... Non so se ho reso l'idea..


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora.. ho riletto
> Io ripartirei da qui... Provando a fare ordine
> 
> Per lei non di certo
> ...


Che ha voluto distruggere la famiglia con quella scopata di certo no, per il semplice motivo che era convinta che io non la sgamassi.

Per me certo, ne e' valsa la pena e lo rifarei piu' volte. Se vuoi tradire me ne parli prima cz! Abbiamo una famiglia, 2 figli, 1 nipote in arrivo! Gli amanti devono mettere in conto che dietro la gnocca esistono famiglie e mariti, prima di insinuarsi in una coppia devono meditare sulle conseguenze! Non tutti siamo pronti a porgere l'altra guancia.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh insomma..... Beccare il coniuge in flagrante e pretendere da se' l'immobilità non penso sia umanamente conciliabile.


Francoff ha agito diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora.. ho riletto
> Io ripartirei da qui... Provando a fare ordine
> 
> Per lei non di certo
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ma io non "pretendo" nulla, se non da me stesso..
> 
> E quando ti trovi in certe situazioni, il problema, anche se non sembra ce lo hai anche te
> 
> Perché se dici o fai cose con cui ti ammanetti, o di cui potresti pentirtene  e a vita, dopo le manette te le tieni tu... Non so se ho reso l'idea..


Quoto.

A caldo si fanno cose di cui magari ci si pente.

Rifiutare un chiarimento è inconcepibile per me.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh insomma..... Beccare il coniuge in flagrante e pretendere da se' l'immobilità non penso sia umanamente conciliabile.


Ah,ma guarda che qui a volte mi vado a vedere se ho sbagliato ingresso col telefonino,invece di tradimento.net,ho il dubbio di essere finito su cuckold.net....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah,ma guarda che qui a volte mi vado a vedere se ho sbagliato ingresso col telefonino,invece di tradimento.net,ho il dubbio di essere finito su cuckold.net....


Non è neanche Siamosenzapeccatolanciamolepietre.net


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è neanche Siamosenzapeccatolanciamolepietre.net


Minchia,che bello!!
Mo' lo cerco...se lo trovo....mi propongo come lanciatore volontario...


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Minchia,che bello!!
> Mo' lo cerco...se lo trovo....mi propongo come lanciatore volontario...


Non mi dire che sei santo, dai trilo ....


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Che ha voluto distruggere la famiglia con quella scopata di certo no, per il semplice motivo che era convinta che io non la sgamassi.
> 
> Per me certo, ne e' valsa la pena e lo rifarei piu' volte. Se vuoi tradire me ne parli prima cz! Abbiamo una famiglia, 2 figli, 1 nipote in arrivo! Gli amanti devono mettere in conto che dietro la gnocca esistono famiglie e mariti, prima di insinuarsi in una coppia devono meditare sulle conseguenze! Non tutti siamo pronti a porgere l'altra guancia.


Bene..

Dato che quindi sei come dici soddisfatto,  ti chiedo.. il motivo (la richiesta tua) che è legato a questa tua esposizione qui, qual'è?

Raccattare un po' di vomito da utenza varia da scaricare ulteriormente su tua moglie, a sua insaputa?

Stima, pacche .. stile bene bravo bis..?

Vomito tuo residuo da buttare su qualche traditore/traditrice qui dentro? 

Chiedo giusto x capire, così dirigo eventualmente in altri post le mie attenzioni, dato che non rientro tra le categorie di interlocutori che ricerchi


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non mi dire che sei santo, dai trilo ....


Ebbene si,sono Santo,Johnny...


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Francoff ha agito diversamente.


Situazione e comportamento di lei ben diversi.
La moglie di Franco ha ammesso senza sapere di essere stata vista con l'amante.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bene..
> 
> Dato che quindi sei come dici soddisfatto,  ti chiedo.. il motivo (la richiesta tua) che è legato a questa tua esposizione qui, qual'è?
> 
> ...


Comunque credo che chi arriva qui da tradito ha anche bisogno di ciò. Il problema è chi da troppo pacche e poco critica, alla fine diventa un piagnisteo generale. Ora è nella fase mia moglie stronza e puttana non mi dirà mai la verità. Io la cerco e dopo la mando definitivamente affanculo.


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ma io non "pretendo" nulla, se non da me stesso.. E quando ti trovi in certe situazioni, il problema, anche se non sembra ce lo hai anche tePerché se dici o fai cose con cui ti ammanetti, o di cui potresti pentirtene  e a vita, dopo le manette te le tieni tu... Non so se ho reso l'idea..


Ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Dicevo solo che un conto è avere tempo e modo di agire freddamente. Altro e' trovarsi di fronte il marito o la moglie nel mentre in cui esce dall'hotel con l'amante, dopo averli seguiti in macchina.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> A caldo si fanno cose di cui magari ci si pente.
> 
> Rifiutare un chiarimento è inconcepibile per me.


Si.. e secondo me il nostro amico è proprio qui perché QUEL chiarimento che ha rifiutato gli brucia

E ormai è prigioniero Delle sue azioni scomposte e deve tener punto


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque credo che chi arriva qui da tradito ha anche bisogno di ciò. Il problema è chi da troppo pacche e poco critica, alla fine diventa un piagnisteo generale. Ora è nella fase mia moglie stronza e puttana non mi dirà mai la verità. Io la cerco e dopo la mando definitivamente affanculo.


Si certo.. è vero.
Ma credo possa far bene anche a lui dirselo chiaramente il motivo

Esporre aiuta, anche se fa male


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Dicevo solo che un conto è avere tempo e modo di agire freddamente. Altro e' trovarsi di fronte il marito o la moglie nel mentre in cui esce dall'hotel con l'amante, dopo averli seguiti in macchina.


Beh.. ha avuto centinaia di km... E non credo immaginasse nulla di diverso da quel che ha visto

Il tempo c'era... Pensa a quei cristi che tornano a casa belli sereni per la merenda e trovano la fiesta..


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si certo.. è vero.
> Ma credo possa far bene anche a lui dirselo chiaramente il motivo
> 
> Esporre aiuta, anche se fa male


Giusto, Sta a chi può far metabolizzare il tutto. E qui di persone giuste è pieno, anche per la personale esperienza


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Situazione e comportamento di lei ben diversi.
> La moglie di Franco ha ammesso senza sapere di essere stata vista con l'amante.


Non le ha lasciato il tempo.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque credo che chi arriva qui da tradito ha anche bisogno di ciò. Il problema è chi da troppo pacche e poco critica, alla fine diventa un piagnisteo generale. Ora è nella fase mia moglie stronza e puttana non mi dirà mai la verità. Io la cerco e dopo la mando definitivamente affanculo.


Ma no...tranquillo,sono le solite schermaglie.
Chi si è tenuto in casa il sacco d'immondizia vede traballare ogni volta i suoi artifizi mentali che giustificano le sue scelte,quando legge di qualcuno che accompagna alla porta il dispensatore at libitum..senza tanti blablabla....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma no...tranquillo,sono le solite schermaglie.
> Chi si è tenuto in casa il sacco d'immondizia vede traballare ogni volta i suoi artifizi mentali che giustificano le sue scelte,quando legge di qualcuno che accompagna alla porta il dispensatore at libitum..senza tanti blablabla....


Io l'ho messo fuori e trovo assurdo non parlare con il partner con cui hai condiviso trent'anni.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Da dire che io nella sua situazione sarei salito in camera subito e....... boh


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le ha lasciato il tempo.


Ma no,poteva rispondere semplicemente no,tanto,lui non aveva nulla in mano,almeno questo lei sapeva..poteva negare come fanno tutti finché l'evidenza è inconfutabile...


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ha avuto centinaia di km... E non credo immaginasse nulla di diverso da quel che ha visto
> 
> Il tempo c'era... Pensa a quei cristi che tornano a casa belli sereni per la merenda e trovano la fiesta..


Non lo so. Un inseguimento in auto con tanto di attesa di appostamento, secondo me non raffredda troppo l'animo. Va da se' che la calma e' sempre la strada migliore. Dico solo che siamo umani. Una sfuriata ci sta. Ci sta anche di non volerne parlare per un po'. Certo: alla fine uno scambio ci dovrà essere. Quello si che però lo riserverei a quando posso ragionare a mente fredda.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non lo so. Un inseguimento in auto con tanto di attesa di appostamento, secondo me non raffredda troppo l'animo. Va da se' che la calma e' sempre la strada migliore. Dico solo che siamo umani. Una sfuriata ci sta. Ci sta anche di non volerne parlare per un po'. Certo: alla fine uno scambio ci dovrà essere. Quello si che però lo riserverei a quando posso ragionare a mente fredda.


Ma il viaggio di ritorno la signora con chi lo ha fatto?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non lo so. Un inseguimento in auto con tanto di attesa di appostamento, secondo me non raffredda troppo l'animo. Va da se' che la calma e' sempre la strada migliore. Dico solo che siamo umani. Una sfuriata ci sta. Ci sta anche di non volerne parlare per un po'. Certo: alla fine uno scambio ci dovrà essere. Quello si che però lo riserverei a quando posso ragionare a mente fredda.


Guarda che l'inseguimento in auto l'ho fatto anche io.
Purtroppo li persi (coglione)

Ma ogni 200 metri mi dicevo: non fare ne dire una sola cosa di cui poi dovrai pentirti

Compreso manovre spericolate


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma il viaggio di ritorno la signora con chi lo ha fatto?


Spero per lei da sola.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho messo fuori e trovo assurdo non parlare con il partner con cui hai condiviso trent'anni.


Lo sai che ci parlerà....
Ora è incazzatissimo e deve sbollire,avrà i suoi tempi,almeno questo...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lo sai che ci parlerà....
> Ora è incazzatissimo e deve sbollire,avrà i suoi tempi,almeno questo...


se non legge te qui sotto 



trilobita ha detto:


> Ma no,poteva rispondere semplicemente no,tanto,lui non aveva nulla in mano,almeno questo lei sapeva..poteva negare come fanno tutti finché l'evidenza è inconfutabile...


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che l'inseguimento in auto l'ho fatto anche io.
> Purtroppo li persi (coglione)
> 
> Ma ogni 200 metri mi dicevo: non fare ne dire una sola cosa di cui poi dovrai pentirti
> ...



Ho capito ma non siamo tutti uguali. Per me in una sfuriata a caldo non si perde niente. Neppure il diritto di aggiustare poi il tiro a mente fredda. Va a carattere, anche.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> se non legge te qui sotto


Perché?
Non è cosi?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho capito ma non siamo tutti uguali. Per me in una sfuriata a caldo non si perde niente. Neppure il diritto di aggiustare poi il tiro a mente fredda. Va a carattere, anche.



Ma io infatti ho detto che a fare cose inconsulte poi si rischia di castrarsi con le proprie mani.

E se te la devo dire, lo ripeto, il nostro amico lo vedo ammanettato.

Vorrebbe.. ma ormai gli torna male

Chi gli impedisce di chiamarla e parlare, se non lui stesso? 

Io no di sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non è cosi?


Non dicono tutti le stesse cose.
Infatti c'è chi constata che è finita e chi ritrova un rapporto migliore.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dicono tutti le stesse cose.
> Infatti c'è chi constata che è finita e chi ritrova un rapporto migliore.


Scusa,non ho capito.
Il mio post diceva che la moglie di Franco non ha nascosto,mentre poteva farlo.
La moglie di Fulminato beccata non può che aspettare in religioso silenzio che il marito,sbollita la rabbia,la chiami e chiarisca.
Se le confermerà lo sfratto esecutivo o no,non saranno né i miei né i tuoi post a  
convincerlo o dissuaderlo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Che ha voluto distruggere la famiglia con quella scopata di certo no, per il semplice motivo che era convinta che io non la sgamassi.
> 
> Per me certo, ne e' valsa la pena e lo rifarei piu' volte. Se vuoi tradire me ne parli prima cz! Abbiamo una famiglia, 2 figli, 1 nipote in arrivo! Gli amanti devono mettere in conto che dietro la gnocca esistono famiglie e mariti, prima di insinuarsi in una coppia devono meditare sulle conseguenze! Non tutti siamo pronti a porgere l'altra guancia.


se te ne avesse parlato cosa sarebbe cambiato? E poi cosa ti avrebbe dovuto dire, immaginiamo un discorso secondo te come è cosa avrebbe detto? Certe cose non si possono dire.


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se te ne avesse parlato cosa sarebbe cambiato? E poi cosa ti avrebbe dovuto dire, immaginiamo un discorso secondo te come è cosa avrebbe detto? Certe cose non si possono dire.


Molto.
Sarebbe stato male comunque,ma certo non la odierebbe....


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Molto.
> Sarebbe stato male comunque,ma certo non la odierebbe....


 io non ci vedo differenza, se me lo dice vuol dire che è finita, se lo pesco è finita lo stesso.La differenza è il tradimento fisico. 
Se mi confidasse il desiderio di tradirmi, la prenderei come un modo alternativo di dirmi che non conto più nulla. Il punto è queste relazioni che importanza hanno per il traditore e perché?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non ci vedo differenza, se me lo dice vuol dire che è finita, se lo pesco è finita lo stesso.La differenza è il tradimento fisico.
> Se mi confidasse il desiderio di tradirmi, la prenderei come un modo alternativo di dirmi che non conto più nulla. Il punto è queste relazioni che importanza hanno per il traditore e perché?


Ma tu?
Mi sembrate tutti strani.


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti, probabilmente con il mio post a puntate non ho spiegato il tutto.

Non ho aggredito nessuno fisicamente, ho solo cercato l'incontro frontale con i due, appena si mi e' presentata l'occasione mi sono parato frontalmente, loro camminavano quasi abbracciati, alla mia vista la faccia di lei ve la lascio immaginare, lui non mi conosceva.

Ho esclamato: S... ma non dovevi essere a Roma? Lei e' rimasta secca, espressione tra l'incredulo e il terrorizzato, lui ha mollato la presa e ha chiesto non si capisce a chi : Ma lui chi e'? Io di rimando: il cornuto del marito della gran signora e tu chi sei? Praticamente si e' dato alla fuga e l'ho braccato: cosa fai scappi? Insomma, probabilmente ho esagerato ma sicuramente non si tratta di aggressione, diciamo una presa violenta e aggressione verbale questa si. Tant'e' che lui se ne e' andato con le sue gambe quasi correndo.

La signora e' rimasta in lacrime, sono tornato da lei e le ho detto : Non farti piu' vedere, corri da lui, raggiungilo. Poi me ne sono ritornato a casa. 

Da allora sono passati circa 20 giorni, mi ha chiamato diverse volte, ho risposto solo a una chiamata: Ciao, mi manchi, non gettiamo tutto alle ortiche e solite minkiate.

I miei figli hanno chiesto di incontrarci tutti assieme o solo io e lei, io non me la sento per il momento, non escludo nulla. L'unica cosa che voglio sapere in questo momento e' da quanto tempo dura. E voglio saperlo con certezza, non sentirlo da lei, per questo sto' indagando. Quando avro' le mie prove in mano, ascoltero' le sue parole, allora e solo allora gettero' le mie carte sul tavolo. Credo che comunque sara' dura, mi sono spento, non provo piu' nulla per lei.


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se te ne avesse parlato cosa sarebbe cambiato? E poi cosa ti avrebbe dovuto dire, immaginiamo un discorso secondo te come è cosa avrebbe detto? Certe cose non si possono dire.


Mi sono accorta che e' cambiato qualche cosa, non ti amo piu', ho bisogno di una nuova vita, di nuove emozioni, ce ne sarebbero molte di parole... avrei capito e accettato la fine.  non si possono tenere i piedi in un 2 scarpe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi sono accorta che e' cambiato qualche cosa, non ti amo piu', ho bisogno di una nuova vita, di nuove emozioni, ce ne sarebbero molte di parole... avrei capito e accettato la fine.  non si possono tenere i piedi in un 2 scarpe.


ti chiedo, lei non si è mai lamentata di qualcosa che non andava tra di voi?Non ti ha mai rivolto delle accuse?


----------



## spleen (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti chiedo, lei non si è mai lamentata di qualcosa che non andava tra di voi?Non ti ha mai rivolto delle accuse?


Per quello che ne capisco io (poco) non serve che qualcosa non vada in una coppia per tradire. Il tradimento è prendere una strada diversa decidendo in modo unilaterale.
Ne vale la pena?
Io credo di no, per me stesso in questo momento ad esempio.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (21 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti, probabilmente con il mio post a puntate non ho spiegato il tutto.
> 
> Non ho aggredito nessuno fisicamente, ho solo cercato l'incontro frontale con i due, appena si mi e' presentata l'occasione mi sono parato frontalmente, loro camminavano quasi abbracciati, alla mia vista la faccia di lei ve la lascio immaginare, lui non mi conosceva.
> 
> ...


fai bene a cercare le risposte per conto tuo.
Fai come ho fatto io .
In parte sei fortunato ad avere i figli maggiorenni , manda la a fare in culo .


----------



## nina (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non vedi le pubblicità????
> Ti è forse sfuggita la necessità di creare rotoli sempre più lunghi di carta igienica????
> Motivo?


Questa me la incornicio


----------



## fulminato (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti chiedo, lei non si è mai lamentata di qualcosa che non andava tra di voi?Non ti ha mai rivolto delle accuse?


Assolutamente no, anzi, posso dirti con certezza che da quando l'ultimo figlio e' andato a convivere e siamo rimasti soli ci siamo rinnovati, lei era serena, felice, avevamo piu' tempo per noi e per la nostra intimita'. Uscivamo quasi tutti i week end e sessualmente eravamo appagati entrambi.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anzi, posso dirti con certezza che da quando l'ultimo figlio e' andato a convivere e siamo rimasti soli ci siamo rinnovati, lei era serena, felice, avevamo piu' tempo per noi e per la nostra intimita'. Uscivamo quasi tutti i week end e sessualmente eravamo appagati entrambi.


Fatti un quadro certo della reale portata della o delle sue relazioni.
Quando ti dirà la sua versione,se combacera' con i dati in tuo possesso,starà a te decidere se riesci ad accettarla,se continua a mentire,potrai rendere lo sfratto esecutivo senza rimpianti...
Sono d'accordo con chi dice che ti stai muovendo bene.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anzi, posso dirti con certezza che da quando l'ultimo figlio e' andato a convivere e siamo rimasti soli ci siamo rinnovati, lei era serena, felice, avevamo piu' tempo per noi e per la nostra intimita'. Uscivamo quasi tutti i week end e sessualmente eravamo appagati entrambi.


E allora perché avrebbe dovuto dirti che non ti amava più e lasciarti?


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perché avrebbe dovuto dirti che non ti amava più e lasciarti?


Perché avrebbe fatto meno la figura del sacco di merda,di quanto non l'abbia fatta essendo scoperta.
Volete tradire,ben sapendo che il vostro compagno non lo sopporterebbe,una volta scoperte,se sfanculate,siete vittime di un marito superficiale,che non va a fondo sul perché del vostro agito e altre perle del genere.
Non sarebbe più dignitoso dire che vi piace scopare extra,vi è andata male,fa bene a spedirvi?
Dignitoso....già...parola senza significato...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Per quello che ne capisco io (poco) non serve che qualcosa non vada in una coppia per tradire. Il tradimento è prendere una strada diversa decidendo in modo unilaterale.
> Ne vale la pena?
> Io credo di no, per me stesso in questo momento ad esempio.


io rimango dell'idea che quello che tradisce non sta bene nella coppia.Non sempre lo esterna, ma non ci sta bene per i suoi motivi ma è così. Alcuni tradiscono perché c'è poco sesso o niente col coniuge. Altri perché non si sentono più amati , altri perché sono annoiati. In qualche modo il messaggio viene mandato. Ho una conoscente che da tempo dice al marito che se non faranno un po' più di sesso si troverà l'amante. Lo sta dicendo sia scherzando, sia seriamente nel privato. Lui sottovaluta molto e continua a sostenere che da quando ha cambiato lavoro è più stanco. Immagino gia come finire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anzi, posso dirti con certezza che da quando l'ultimo figlio e' andato a convivere e siamo rimasti soli ci siamo rinnovati, lei era serena, felice, avevamo piu' tempo per noi e per la nostra intimita'. Uscivamo quasi tutti i week end e sessualmente eravamo appagati entrambi.


quindi in apparenza non avrebbe avuto alcuna ragione. Se non essere stata  corteggiata e ceduto al fascino del nuovo arrivato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe fatto meno la figura del sacco di merda,di quanto non l'abbia fatta essendo scoperta.
> Volete tradire,ben sapendo che il vostro compagno non lo sopporterebbe,una volta scoperte,se sfanculate,siete vittime di un marito superficiale,che non va a fondo sul perché del vostro agito e altre perle del genere.
> Non sarebbe più dignitoso dire che vi piace scopare extra,vi è andata male,fa bene a spedirvi?
> Dignitoso....già...parola senza significato...


e se fosse che si è invaghita del tizio ma vuole ancora bene al marito? Ha fatto una cosa stupida andando a fare un weekend romantico, con una scusa che ha insospettito il marito. Una cosa fuori dalle sue abitudini. Un rischio grosso, se vogliamo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e se fosse che si è invaghita del tizio ma vuole ancora bene al marito? Ha fatto una cosa stupida andando a fare un weekend romantico, con una scusa che ha insospettito il marito. Una cosa fuori dalle sue abitudini. Un rischio grosso, se vogliamo.


Ne conosco che l'hanno fatto senza smettere di volere bene al marito!


----------



## spleen (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io rimango dell'idea che quello che tradisce non sta bene nella coppia.Non sempre lo esterna, ma non ci sta bene per i suoi motivi ma è così. Alcuni tradiscono perché c'è poco sesso o niente col coniuge. Altri perché non si sentono più amati , altri perché sono annoiati. In qualche modo il messaggio viene mandato. Ho una conoscente che da tempo dice al marito che se non faranno un po' più di sesso si troverà l'amante. Lo sta dicendo sia scherzando, sia seriamente nel privato. Lui sottovaluta molto e continua a sostenere che da quando ha cambiato lavoro è più stanco. Immagino gia come finire.


Credo che noi (tutti) si faccia troppi collegamenti arbitrari nell' intenzione di dare spiegazioni ad ogni cosa che succede.
Certo che c'è un motivo perchè le cose succedono ma quasi mai è quello che noi pensiamo, quello che esterniamo e quello che diciamo. 
La realtà è molto più criptica e distante dalle nostre semplificazioni di quello che in genere siamo portati a pensare.
Quello che conta alla fine sono sempre i fatti, su quelli non è possibile equivocare.
Se fossi il marito della tua conoscente l'avrei già lasciata su due piedi alla prima affermazione pubblica di mancanza di sesso. Non sopporto che cose riservate della coppia vengano date in pasto alla gente. Per me è un errore capitale che pone fine ad un rapporto all' istante. Se devi comunicare ti concentri su di me, se senti il bisogno di dirlo ad altri tra di noi è già finita.
Sono intransigente? Si lo sono, per me l'asticella resta sempre in alto.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e se fosse che si è invaghita del tizio ma vuole ancora bene al marito? Ha fatto una cosa stupida andando a fare un weekend romantico, con una scusa che ha insospettito il marito. Una cosa fuori dalle sue abitudini. Un rischio grosso, se vogliamo.


Chi sbaglia paga e i cocci sono suoi.
Ha sempre il suo Casanova con cui potrà fare tutti i fine settimana romantici in hotel(?)fino a fine invaghimento,per poi passare ad un nuovo,magari più affascinante Casanova per altre sessioni romantiche in camere d'hotel.

Una cosa stupida è comprare scarpe di un numero sbagliato perché ci piacciono.
Ma,comunque,se è una cosina stupida,di poco conto,sicuramente il marito non manterrà il broncio a lungo e la riprenderà,come è giusto che sia...
Comunque lei ha fatto una scelta e le scelte si pagano.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che noi (tutti) si faccia troppi collegamenti arbitrari nell' intenzione di dare spiegazioni ad ogni cosa che succede.
> Certo che c'è un motivo perchè le cose succedono ma quasi mai è quello che noi pensiamo, quello che esterniamo e quello che diciamo.
> La realtà è molto più criptica e distante dalle nostre semplificazioni di quello che in genere siamo portati a pensare.
> Quello che conta alla fine sono sempre i fatti, su quelli non è possibile equivocare.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora.. ho riletto
> Io ripartirei da qui... Provando a fare ordine
> 
> Per lei non di certo
> ...


Skorpio ma cosa doveva fare in quella situazione offrigli il caffè???????
Ma quando tu decidi di tradire il tuo partner cosa immagini possa succedere una volta scoperti che sia comprensivo????
Una persona intelligente sa che il rischio è di perdere la famiglia, e quindi fa una scelta.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fatti un quadro certo della reale portata della o delle sue relazioni.
> Quando ti dirà la sua versione,se combacera' con i dati in tuo possesso,starà a te decidere se riesci ad accettarla,se continua a mentire,potrai rendere lo sfratto esecutivo senza rimpianti...
> Sono d'accordo con chi dice che ti stai muovendo bene.


mia moglie al primo confronto non ha fatto altro che mentire , perché non voleva ferirmi ulteriormente,
Non ho potuto rendere lo sfratto esecutivo 
Per il semplice motivo che ho due figli piccoli 
Siamo separati in casa per il momento , con separazione legale in atto .
Buona fortuna fulmine.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Skorpio ma cosa doveva fare in quella situazione offrigli il caffè???????
> Ma quando tu decidi di tradire il tuo partner cosa immagini possa succedere una volta scoperti che sia comprensivo????
> Una persona intelligente sa che il rischio è di perdere la famiglia, e quindi fa una scelta.


io penso che non sono intelligenti .


----------



## francoff (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe fatto meno la figura del sacco di merda,di quanto non l'abbia fatta essendo scoperta.
> Volete tradire,ben sapendo che il vostro compagno non lo sopporterebbe,una volta scoperte,se sfanculate,siete vittime di un marito superficiale,che non va a fondo sul perché del vostro agito e altre perle del genere.
> Non sarebbe più dignitoso dire che vi piace scopare extra,vi è andata male,fa bene a spedirvi?
> Dignitoso....già...parola senza significato...


Perfetto ... stilisticamente è concettualmente perfetto .. nulla da aggiungere


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anzi, posso dirti con certezza che da quando l'ultimo figlio e' andato a convivere e siamo rimasti soli ci siamo rinnovati, lei era serena, felice, avevamo piu' tempo per noi e per la nostra intimita'. Uscivamo quasi tutti i week end e sessualmente eravamo appagati entrambi.


Scusami, ma questo era quello che pensavi tu.
Se questa è la realtà di entrambi, sarai molto preoccupato di quello che troverò con le ricerche che stai facendo.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perché avrebbe dovuto dirti che non ti amava più e lasciarti?


Farfi la domanda dovrebbe essere perché è andato con un altro (i)????????


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> io penso che non sono intelligenti .


Come stai??????


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> mia moglie al primo confronto non ha fatto altro che mentire , perché non voleva ferirmi ulteriormente,
> Non ho potuto rendere lo sfratto esecutivo
> Per il semplice motivo che ho due figli piccoli
> Siamo separati in casa per il momento , *con separazione legale in atto .*
> Buona fortuna fulmine.


decisa da entrambi con serenità?????????


----------



## francoff (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Farfi la domanda dovrebbe essere perché è andato con un altro (i)????????


Infatti


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Skorpio ma cosa doveva fare in quella situazione offrigli il caffè???????
> Ma quando tu decidi di tradire il tuo partner cosa immagini possa succedere una volta scoperti che sia comprensivo????
> Una persona intelligente sa che il rischio è di perdere la famiglia, e quindi fa una scelta.


Ma non è nelle mie corde dire cosa doveva fare, né cosa dovrà fare, ho solo detto che la moglie NON ha scelto scientemente di DISTRUGGERE nessun matrimonio

Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare

La scelta l ha fatta lui (ha fatto bene? Male? Se non lo sa lui lo devo saper io?)

La scelta di non parlarci più l ha fatta lui (ha fatto bene? Male? Se non lo sa lui figuriamoci io)

Ha scritto che erano una coppia meravigliosissima (parole sue) e che nulla sarebbe potuto andare meglio di come andava (parole sue)

Io leggo gran confusione e contraddizione

E non mi è ancora chiaro il senso della sua esposizione, glielo ho chiesto ma non lo ha spiegato

Per gli applausi io ho già detto che sono chiuso x turno 

Applaudire sulle teste tagliate degli assenti non mi interessa


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe fatto meno la figura del sacco di merda,di quanto non l'abbia fatta essendo scoperta.
> Volete tradire,ben sapendo che il vostro compagno non lo sopporterebbe,una volta scoperte,se sfanculate,siete vittime di un marito superficiale,che non va a fondo sul perché del vostro agito e altre perle del genere.
> Non sarebbe più dignitoso dire che vi piace scopare extra,vi è andata male,fa bene a spedirvi?
> Dignitoso....già...parola senza significato...


Si fanno cose contraddittorie tutti

Come chiedere pubblicamente la cancellazione e continuare a scrivere come se nulla fosse.

Solo che la dignità che non c'è si vede solo nelle azioni altrui

Buffo no?

Così è la vita


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è nelle mie corde dire cosa doveva fare, né cosa dovrà fare, ho solo detto che la moglie NON ha scelto scientemente di DISTRUGGERE nessun matrimonio
> 
> Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare
> 
> ...


Per il parlargli in questo momento penso sia stato chiaro, cerca di capire quanta "merda"  dovrà affrontare ( e secondo me sarà tanta spero di sbagliare).
Vorrebbe capire perché è successo tutto questo, visto il loro rapporto "idilliaco" ed in post precedente gli ho scritto che dovrebbe chiederlo alla moglie.
I figli  hanno chiesto che ci sia un chiarimento e spero che questo avvenga non in loro presenza.


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è nelle mie corde dire cosa doveva fare, né cosa dovrà fare, ho solo detto che la moglie NON ha scelto scientemente di DISTRUGGERE nessun matrimonioDiamo a Cesare quel che è di CesareLa scelta l ha fatta lui (ha fatto bene? Male? Se non lo sa lui lo devo saper io?)La scelta di non parlarci più l ha fatta lui (ha fatto bene? Male? Se non lo sa lui figuriamoci io)Ha scritto che erano una coppia meravigliosissima (parole sue) e che nulla sarebbe potuto andare meglio di come andava (parole sue)Io leggo gran confusione e contraddizioneE non mi è ancora chiaro il senso della sua esposizione, glielo ho chiesto ma non lo ha spiegatoPer gli applausi io ho già detto che sono chiuso x turno Applaudire sulle teste tagliate degli assenti non mi interessa


Tu parli di  "scelte". A me pare che di "scelta", al momento, ce ne sia stata solo una:quella di lei di avere un amante.Il rischio di equiparare ad una scelta una reazione  (che a me pare del tutto comprensibile) e' quello di dare alla stessa un peso che non ha. Non tutti sono in grado di reagire a caldo con aplomb. Vero e' anche che, smaltita l'ira funesta, bisogna essere i primi a capacitarsi del fatto che non è vincolante, rispetto alla propria definitiva volontà. Sta al traditore in questo caso avere la pazienza necessaria per consentire al tradito di smaltire la botta (ognuno ha i suoi tempi) e decidere a freddo cosa fare. Se diamo a una sfuriata il valore di una scelta forse non abbiamo bene in chiaro che ci sono momenti in cui non è possibile ragionare serenamente. Certo che dovranno parlarsi: direi però anche che a sto giro il momento più opportuno lo può ben scegliere lui.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Per il parlargli in questo momento penso sia stato chiaro, cerca di capire quanta "merda"  dovrà affrontare ( e secondo me sarà tanta spero di sbagliare).
> Vorrebbe capire perché è successo tutto questo, visto il loro rapporto "idilliaco" ed in post precedente gli ho scritto che dovrebbe chiederlo alla moglie.
> I figli  hanno chiesto che ci sia un chiarimento e spero che questo avvenga non in loro presenza.


Dopo 28 anni di matrimonio MERAVIGLIOSO gioco a fare il piccolo investigatore per "parlare" con mia moglie..:rotfl:

Si.. ho letto...

Speriamo nessuno lo dica alla moglie, sennò è lei che se ne scappa a gambe levate da un futuro confronto..:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dopo 28 anni di matrimonio MERAVIGLIOSO gioco a fare il piccolo investigatore per "parlare" con mia moglie..:rotfl:
> 
> Si.. ho letto...
> 
> Speriamo nessuno lo dica alla moglie, sennò è lei che se ne scappa a gambe levate da un futuro confronto..:rotfl:


Non ho capito cosa ci trovi di tanto strano. 28 anni di matrimonio, meraviglioso o no (ed è chiaro che nel definirlo meraviglioso si può parlare solo per se') e un tradimento che fa franare la fiducia. Penso sia comprensibile tentare di capire preventivamente se dall'altra parte ci vogliono infarcire la testa di cazzate (tipo e' stata l'unica volta etc etc).


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io rimango dell'idea che quello che tradisce non sta bene nella coppia.Non sempre lo esterna, ma non ci sta bene per i suoi motivi ma è così. Alcuni tradiscono perché c'è poco sesso o niente col coniuge. Altri perché non si sentono più amati , altri perché sono annoiati. In qualche modo il messaggio viene mandato. Ho una conoscente che da tempo dice al marito che se non faranno un po' più di sesso si troverà l'amante. Lo sta dicendo sia scherzando, sia seriamente nel privato. Lui sottovaluta molto e continua a sostenere che da quando ha cambiato lavoro è più stanco. Immagino gia come finire.


Quoto, ultima che hai detto: quotone


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e se fosse che si è invaghita del tizio ma vuole ancora bene al marito? Ha fatto una cosa stupida andando a fare un weekend romantico, con una scusa che ha insospettito il marito. Una cosa fuori dalle sue abitudini. Un rischio grosso, se vogliamo.


Grosso dovuto al l'ammore non ad un semplice "arrapamento"


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu parli di  "scelte". A me pare che di "scelta", al momento, ce ne sia stata solo una:quella di lei di avere un amante.Il rischio di equiparare ad una scelta una reazione  (che a me pare del tutto comprensibile) e' quello di dare alla stessa un peso che non ha. Non tutti sono in grado di reagire a caldo con aplomb. Vero e' anche che, smaltita l'ira funesta, bisogna essere i primi a capacitarsi del fatto che non è vincolante, rispetto alla propria definitiva volontà. Sta al traditore in questo caso avere la pazienza necessaria per consentire al tradito di smaltire la botta (ognuno ha i suoi tempi) e decidere a freddo cosa fare. Se diamo a una sfuriata il valore di una scelta forse non abbiamo bene in chiaro che ci sono momenti in cui non è possibile ragionare serenamente. Certo che dovranno parlarsi: direi però anche che a sto giro il momento più opportuno lo può ben scegliere lui.


Tu Cielo sei "esperta" di chiarimenti tardivi... Dopo settimane da fatti violenti.

E di "richieste" su "richieste" disattese da muri di silenzio

Porta la tua esperienza di quanto sono utili e di quanto poi sia ben disposto a ascoltare chi ha chiesto x mesi, ricevendo silenzio


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che noi (tutti) si faccia troppi collegamenti arbitrari nell' intenzione di dare spiegazioni ad ogni cosa che succede.
> Certo che c'è un motivo perchè le cose succedono ma quasi mai è quello che noi pensiamo, quello che esterniamo e quello che diciamo.
> La realtà è molto più criptica e distante dalle nostre semplificazioni di quello che in genere siamo portati a pensare.
> Quello che conta alla fine sono sempre i fatti, su quelli non è possibile equivocare.
> ...


sabato con altre due coppie di amici si scherzava e tra il serio e il faceto ho esternato proprio quello che diceva Ginevra.


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu Cielo sei "esperta" di chiarimenti tardivi... Dopo settimane da fatti violenti.
> 
> E di "richieste" su "richieste" disattese da muri di silenzio
> 
> Porta la tua esperienza di quanto sono utili e di quanto poi sia ben disposto a ascoltare chi ha chiesto x mesi, ricevendo silenzio


Non si può tirare un paragone. Magari fossero state settimane. Sono stati anni. Di cose molto peggio che non chiarite. Fatte passare per normali. Da me eh. Magari avessi convogliato la rabbia in decisioni. Certe situazioni non hanno chiarimenti. Credo però che non sia di alcuna utilità nel paragone con questo caso.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non si può tirare un paragone. Magari fossero state settimane. Sono stati anni. Di cose molto peggio che non chiarite. Fatte passare per normali. Da me eh. Magari avessi convogliato la rabbia in decisioni. Certe situazioni non hanno chiarimenti. Credo però che non sia di alcuna utilità nel paragone con questo caso.


È utile per me invece

Spiegare che, al netto di un evento è di colpe/ragioni negare un confronto a una MOGLIE dopo 28 anni MERAVIGLIOSI alla fine raggela e chiude il cuore dell'altro. 

Il paragone sta qui
Non sugli eventi, ma sulle richieste di ascolto di una persona , che nello specifico è peraltro  chiaramente in difetto.

Non sul resto.

Quando le richieste di ascolto cesseranno, (e tu lo sai) dall'altra parte della barricata le cose cambiano.

E tu puoi spiegarlo benissimo, avendolo vissuto

Il forum serve a questo
Per gli applausi ci sono i teatri


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe fatto meno la figura del sacco di merda,di quanto non l'abbia fatta essendo scoperta.
> Volete tradire,ben sapendo che il vostro compagno non lo sopporterebbe,una volta scoperte,se sfanculate,siete vittime di un marito superficiale,che non va a fondo sul perché del vostro agito e altre perle del genere.
> Non sarebbe più dignitoso dire che vi piace scopare extra,vi è andata male,fa bene a spedirvi?
> Dignitoso....già...parola senza significato...


Io ho solo detto che se non era quello che sentiva non vedo perché dirglielo 
Io a mio marito non lo avrei detto perché non era quello che sentivo o volevo fare. 
Il diritto di sfancularla resta sacrosanto il voler sentirsi dire cose che non sentiva no. 
Il dar per certo il non amore o la voglia di andarsene no


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Farfi la domanda dovrebbe essere perché è andato con un altro (i)????????


A questo può rispondere solo lei
Io so perché l'ho fatto io


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È utile per me invece
> 
> Spiegare che, al netto di un evento è di colpe/ragioni negare un confronto a una MOGLIE dopo 28 anni MERAVIGLIOSI alla fine raggela e chiude il cuore dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Io non lo vedo, questo paragone. Lui una cesura l'ha creata, io no. Intendo nel senso materiale, tanto e' vero che lei non è in casa in questo momento. Non avranno parlato, ma la gravità dell'accaduto non è passata sotto silenzio.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fanno cose contraddittorie tutti
> 
> Come chiedere pubblicamente la cancellazione e continuare a scrivere come se nulla fosse.
> 
> ...


Il fatto delle cancellazioni disattese l'ho spiegato in mp a chi pensavo fosse in grado di capirne il significato.
Certo che se per sostenere le assurdità che spari ti attacchi a queste cose,sei proprio alla frutta.
Mi spiace,davvero,vederti ridotto così...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non lo vedo, questo paragone. Lui una cesura l'ha creata, io no. Intendo nel senso materiale, tanto e' vero che lei non è in casa in questo momento. Non avranno parlato, ma la gravità dell'accaduto non è passata sotto silenzio.


Non c'è paragone
Ma utilità di esperienza vissuta

Richiesta di dialogo, di confronto

Porte sbattute in faccia

Io non volevo fare alcun paragone, ma dirti che tu da donna, hai esperienza di richieste di confronto al marito, che incontrano muri

E penso sarebbe preziosa x questo 3d per il nostro amico.

Preziosa x lui


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il fatto delle cancellazioni disattese l'ho spiegato in mp a chi pensavo fosse in grado di capirne il significato.
> Certo che se per sostenere le assurdità che spari ti attacchi a queste cose,sei proprio alla frutta.
> Mi spiace,davvero,vederti ridotto così...


Una storia strappalacrime quella degli MP :rotfl:

Ammazza che uomini duri come l'acciaio :rotfl: :rotfl:

Roba da libro cuore.. :rotfl:

Viva la dignità... :rotfl: :rotfl:

Così è la vita trilo.. che ci vuoi fare..:rotfl:

Manco mi piace la frutta.. vado dritto al caffè.. :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è paragone
> Ma utilità di esperienza vissuta
> 
> Richiesta di dialogo, di confronto
> ...


Quando ho un po' di tempo apro un 3d nel privato. Ma sarà sul mio silenzio, e su quello che diceva prima [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] sulla inopportunità di sdoganare problemi della coppia. Il che presuppone un dialogo aperto. Mi e' molto difficile vedere il mio silenzio come modalità di sfogo a caldo di una normale incazzatura, però


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quando ho un po' di tempo apro un 3d nel privato. Ma sarà sul mio silenzio, e su quello che diceva prima [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] sulla inopportunità di sdoganare problemi della coppia. Il che presuppone un dialogo aperto. Mi e' molto difficile vedere il mio silenzio come modalità di sfogo a caldo di una normale incazzatura, però


Si, ha ragione Spleen

Sdoganare implica dazio da pagare

E anche su quello hai tanto da spiegare, si..


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> decisa da entrambi con serenità?????????[/QUOTE
> Lo voglio io
> Lei non vuole.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una storia strappalacrime quella degli MP :rotfl:
> 
> Ammazza che uomini duri come l'acciaio :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Hahaha,hai capito male,non è assolutamente strappalacrime,il contrario.
Ma,come ti accennavo poc'anzi,vederti costretto a buttarti sul personale per accreditare le tue stupidaggini,mi intristisce.
Ti consiglio di chiedere aiuto alla tua padroncina,che,se non altro,mostra più attaccamento alla realtà.
Vai,scodinzola un pochino e vedrai che,qualche dritta magari te la dà...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hahaha,hai capito male,non è assolutamente strappalacrime,il contrario.
> Ma,come ti accennavo poc'anzi,vederti costretto a buttarti sul personale per accreditare le tue stupidaggini,mi intristisce.
> Ti consiglio di chiedere aiuto alla tua padroncina,che,se non altro,mostra più attaccamento alla realtà.
> Vai,scodinzola un pochino e vedrai che,qualche dritta magari te la dà...


Vediamo se hai le palle e dici il nome della presunta padroncina, orsù.... :rotfl:

Vediamo come ci si rovina con le proprie mani.. :rotfl:

Dai a questo forum una dimostrazione pratica di chi sa prendersi le responsabilità di quel che scrive.. coraggio!! :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ah.. e di qui non mi muovo.. :rotfl:

Voglio giocare stamani.. :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vediamo se hai le palle e dici il nome della presunta padroncina, orsù.... :rotfl:
> 
> Vediamo come ci si rovina con le proprie mani.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Vedi? Inutile!!!non hai i mezzi per capire,spero,altrimenti fai finta...vai vai,magari un ossicino lo rimedi...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vedi? Inutile!!!non hai i mezzi per capire,spero,altrimenti fai finta...vai vai,magari un ossicino lo rimedi...


Eh.. ormai non scappi :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ti vedo messo male.. :rotfl: :rotfl:

Non è che mandi MP strappalacrime dove dici che non volevi dire quella cosa??

Su forza.. non mi costringere a aprire un 3d apposta..

Vediamo come te la cavi.. ora che sei solo senza sponde... :rotfl:

Guarda che io non mi sposto, eh??

Forse non lo hai capito, ma da questa cosa che hai scritto non ci uscirai... :rotfl:

Coraggio.. fuori il nome... Facce ride.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho solo detto che se non era quello che sentiva non vedo perché dirglielo
> Io a mio marito non lo avrei detto perché non era quello che sentivo o volevo fare.
> Il diritto di sfancularla resta sacrosanto il voler sentirsi dire cose che non sentiva no.
> Il dar per certo il non amore o la voglia di andarsene no


Chiaro,questo è quello che sostengo io.
Ho solo detto che se il marito si incazza quando li becca assieme,non è lui a dover essere stigmatizzato.
Da qui si sono sviluppate altre disquisizioni,ma il succo era questo..


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. ormai non scappi :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ti vedo messo male.. :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ...


A far ridere ci sei già tu con le tue assurdità.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A far ridere ci sei già tu con le tue assurdità.


Hai 30 minuti, a mio figlio ne concedo 5 in situazioni simili, ti tratto bene, da vero uomo duro :rotfl:

Fuori il nome o apro un 3d.

Fuori le palle trilo


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Dicevo solo che un conto è avere tempo e modo di agire freddamente. Altro e' trovarsi di fronte il marito o la moglie nel mentre in cui esce dall'hotel con l'amante, dopo averli seguiti in macchina.


Per esserci passato, trovarsi di fronte la moglie con l'amante ti sconvolge.
E' una cosa che ti manda completamente fuori e fa conseguire delle reazioni imprevedibili.
Al momento quello che scatta è il rifiuto insieme alla rabbia, una rabbia atroce.
Due sentimenti che portano distacco.
Se dall'altra parte non c'è la capacità di tacitare e accogliere questi sentimenti nella maniera opportuna si crea un muro invalicabile.
Se insieme a tutto questo si fa l'errore di coinvolgere altre persone, la sorella, i figli, il muro si arricchisce di un fossato con i coccodrilli.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai 30 minuti, a mio figlio ne concedo 5 in situazioni simili, ti tratto bene, da vero uomo duro :rotfl:
> 
> Fuori il nome o apro un 3d.
> 
> Fuori le palle trilo


O mio dio no,un altro 3d dei tuoi no,tutto ma non questo.....
Ma va a cagare!
Le palle?
Ho sbagliato,non dovevo risponderti,ma questo è.un errore che non commetto una seconda volta.
Se riesci ad ignorare i miei post,faresti un grosso servizio a me e probabilmente al forum tutto.
Mi raccomando,non fare promesse che poi non mantieni,come la tua padroncina.
Buona vita,Fido...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. e secondo me il nostro amico è proprio qui perché QUEL chiarimento che ha rifiutato gli brucia
> 
> E ormai è prigioniero Delle sue azioni scomposte e deve tener punto


Ma cosa devi chiarire in quei momenti che hai solo voglia di spaccare tutto.
Anche io che sono tranquillo ho urlato più vaffanculo e altre cose che in tutta la mia vita (per modo di dire).
Non sei tranquillo, sei semplicemente sconvolto, scioccato, non ragioni.
Per stare tranquillo dovrebbero sedarti, darti 40 gocce di valium, farlo chimicamente, perché la reazione è forte, ingestibili da chiunque. 
E qui siamo a un livello accettabile, c'è solo il rifiuto e manca la reazione violenta.
Non sottovalutiamo mai, a freddo, le reazioni a caldo delle persone sottoposte a stress ingestibili.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non lo so. *Un inseguimento in auto con tanto di attesa di appostamento, secondo me non raffredda troppo l'animo.* Va da se' che la calma e' sempre la strada migliore. Dico solo che siamo umani. Una sfuriata ci sta. Ci sta anche di non volerne parlare per un po'. Certo: alla fine uno scambio ci dovrà essere. Quello si che però lo riserverei a quando posso ragionare a mente fredda.



No.
Te lo devasta.
Sei solo, in preda al panico.
Ripeto:
in preda al panico.
Se non ci sei passato in una situazione del genere non comprendi la reazione.
Lo scambio arriverà quando tutto sarà raffreddato, ma dovrà essere lei a farsi avanti a chiederlo nella maniera e col tono adeguato, comprendendo di non essere più in una situazione in cui può pretendere qualcosa.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma il viaggio di ritorno la signora con chi lo ha fatto?



Bella domanda.
Secondo me con l'amante...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti, probabilmente con il mio post a puntate non ho spiegato il tutto.
> 
> Non ho aggredito nessuno fisicamente, ho solo cercato l'incontro frontale con i due, appena si mi e' presentata l'occasione mi sono parato frontalmente, loro camminavano quasi abbracciati, alla mia vista la faccia di lei ve la lascio immaginare, lui non mi conosceva.
> 
> ...


E' tutto andato più o meno come con me salvo il fatto che
1) l'amante se ne è andato con me che gli urlavo dietro
2) mia moglie è rimasta con me, a tranquillizzarmi ed è tornata a casa.

Due cose che fanno la differenza.
Se fosse andata con l'amante, come io le urlavo di fare, non saremmo mai più tornati insieme.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> O mio dio no,un altro 3d dei tuoi no,tutto ma non questo.....
> Ma va a cagare!
> Le palle?
> Ho sbagliato,non dovevo risponderti,ma questo è.un errore che non commetto una seconda volta.
> ...



Hai portato in forum pubblico questa cosa, e ora, da uomo,  te la smazzi.

Stai mettendo in mezzo in modo viscido una terza persona, e la stai usando senza il suo consenso, per offendermi, offendendo lei di riflesso

Cosa che peraltro (il fatto di offendermi) non mi interessa affatto

Ma stai mettendo in mezzo una terza persona e non dici il nome

Da qui non mi muovo.

 eh si.. fai proprio bene a disperarti.. perché da qui non esci

però ci sono sempre gli MP strappalacrime.. :rotfl:

quelli che a volte imputi agli altri "presunti" complottisti del forum... e che invece ci dici usare anche tu con gruppi ristretti di utenza.... :rotfl:

Hai 15 minuti, poi apro il 3d in privé.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> O mio dio no,un altro 3d dei tuoi no,tutto ma non questo.....
> Ma va a cagare!
> Le palle?
> Ho sbagliato,non dovevo risponderti,ma questo è.un errore che non commetto una seconda volta.
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai portato in forum pubblico questa cosa, e ora, da uomo,  te la smazzi.
> 
> Stai mettendo in mezzo in modo viscido una terza persona, e la stai usando senza il suo consenso, per offendermi, offendendo lei di riflesso
> 
> ...


Potremmo limitarci a discutere nel Confessionale del caso in questione senza andare a percorrere questioni personali?
Spostiamo questo confronto nel privè (o lasciamolo perdere) lasciando a Fulminato spazio solo per post inerenti alla sua vicenda.
Grazie e scusate, ma neppure io capisco di cosa state parlando... figuriamoci l'autore del thread.


----------



## marietto (22 Maggio 2017)

Viste le modalità con cui è avvenuta la "scoperta" , secondo me lei deve avere tempo e modo per guardarsi un po' dentro e capirsi un po', e lui deve fare sbollire la rabbia.

Adesso lei farfuglierebbe scuse risibili probabilmente irritandolo anche più di quanto non sia già. 

Meglio, a mio parere, lasciare riposare ancora qualche tempo e affrontarsi con testa più lucida. Un confronto immediato, secondo me, porterebbe a esacerbare la situazione...

Nel frattempo, secondo me, lui fa bene a cercare di capire come dove quando e chi. La prima volta che gli viene un sospetto e la controlla la becca subito, magari sfigata lei che è stata beccata al primo tentativo, ma potrebbero esserci mondi nascosti dietro a questa cosa.

Da una parte, la scusa palesemente sospetta farebbe pensare a grande ingenuità... Dall'altra è difficile che si inauguri una relazione extra direttamente con un weekend romantico, di solito altro prima c'è stato.


----------



## stany (22 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu parli di  "scelte". A me pare che di "scelta", al momento, ce ne sia stata solo una:quella di lei di avere un amante.Il rischio di equiparare ad una scelta una reazione  (che a me pare del tutto comprensibile) e' quello di dare alla stessa un peso che non ha. Non tutti sono in grado di reagire a caldo con aplomb. Vero e' anche che, smaltita l'ira funesta, bisogna essere i primi a capacitarsi del fatto che non è vincolante, rispetto alla propria definitiva volontà. Sta al traditore in questo caso avere la pazienza necessaria per consentire al tradito di smaltire la botta (ognuno ha i suoi tempi) e decidere a freddo cosa fare. Se diamo a una sfuriata il valore di una scelta forse non abbiamo bene in chiaro che ci sono momenti in cui non è possibile ragionare serenamente. Certo che dovranno parlarsi: direi però anche che a sto giro il momento più opportuno lo può ben scegliere lui.


Concordo,ciò che domina ora è la confusione.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Viste le modalità con cui è avvenuta la "scoperta" , secondo me lei deve avere tempo e modo per guardarsi un po' dentro e capirsi un po', e lui deve fare sbollire la rabbia.
> 
> Adesso lei farfuglierebbe scuse risibili probabilmente irritandolo anche più di quanto non sia già.
> 
> ...


Vero.
Oddio,tutto può essere,ma sembra quasi una di quei appuntamenti già verificatesi più volte,come modalità,con  l'intoppo del fine settimana e non di giorni lavorativi.
Magari è stato una specie di appuntamento al buio,ma camminare anbracciati in riviera non è propriamente da una botta e via.
Ripeto,lui fa bene a capire,se ha la possibilità,di che si è trattato.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

Il weekend nell'hotel in riviera sembra un'evoluzione meditata di una storia in via di evoluzione.
Non credo affatto si tratti solo di una "scopata".


----------



## marietto (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il weekend nell'hotel in riviera sembra un'evoluzione meditata di una storia in via di evoluzione.
> Non credo affatto si tratti solo di una "scopata".


Esatto, molto difficile... Probabilmente è una relazione vera e propria, e non è neanche detto che sia la prima...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che noi (tutti) si faccia troppi collegamenti arbitrari nell' intenzione di dare spiegazioni ad ogni cosa che succede.
> Certo che c'è un motivo perchè le cose succedono ma quasi mai è quello che noi pensiamo, quello che esterniamo e quello che diciamo.
> La realtà è molto più criptica e distante dalle nostre semplificazioni di quello che in genere siamo portati a pensare.
> Quello che conta alla fine sono sempre i fatti, su quelli non è possibile equivocare.
> ...


Senti io quando sento parlare di alti e bassi, ammessi dai mariti traditi mi si alza il pelo sul collo. Cosa erano questi "bassi" che hai riconosciuto? Tu dici che i fatti sono quelli che contano e anche per me. Ma alcune cose non si vogliono vedere o si pensa di ignorare in modo che si sistemino da sole. Io credo che molti ma molti se si fermassero ad analizzare il passato vedrebbero i segnali. Io per prima ho sempre lasciato correre, ma la sofferenza lascia il posto all'insofferenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il weekend nell'hotel in riviera sembra un'evoluzione meditata di una storia in via di evoluzione.
> Non credo affatto si tratti solo di una "scopata".


 quoto.
Ha rischiato troppo. Quasi uscita allo scoperto da sola.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grosso dovuto al l'ammore non ad un semplice "arrapamento"


credo proprio di sì


----------



## stany (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per esserci passato, trovarsi di fronte la moglie con l'amante ti sconvolge.
> E' una cosa che ti manda completamente fuori e fa conseguire delle reazioni imprevedibili.
> Al momento quello che scatta è il rifiuto insieme alla rabbia, una rabbia atroce.
> Due sentimenti che portano distacco.
> ...


Mia moglie dice che i fratelli sanno sempre tutto...e non ha otto anni! Allora ,sapevano anche che aveva l'amichetto? Questo mi da fastidio ,ma nemmeno molto però! Vedo come un deficit di maturità e paraculaggine tale comportamento :comprensibile a otto anni,appunto. Ma nel giorno della scoperta (sgamata subito.mai confessato apertamente ma solo in modo implicito data l'evidenza), data la mia reazione "violenta"  (ci rimisero il muro e la mia mano) suo fratello mi chiese se fossi sicuro del tradimento.....chiaramente risposi om modo affermativo....(ma non sapeva?)....Questo per dire che non tutti gestiscono in modo autonomo e razionale le proprie vicende. Il crearsi un alibi sostenendo che nella coppia si sta male,non giustifica il tradimento e non dovrebbe esimere i "parenti" dal giudicare negativamente il comportamento del congiunto. Io sono molto equilibrato e non ho avuto il pretesto per litigare coi suoi fratelli che posso anche capire.... Già raccontai qui più volte; ma il fatto di dare in pasto subito la vicenda mi dette fastidio ma non la trovo insuperabile come dice spleen ,mi pare. Ed io sono molto riservato .


----------



## riccardo1973 (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi, sfogarmi mi da' sollievo. Cerchero' di rispondere a tutti.
> 
> Lui l'ha sbolognata? Credo di si, visto che lei si e' rintanata dalla sorella e a quanto ne so' e' mancata dal lavoro 3 giorni, tramite la targa sono risalito al fenomeno, poi vi aggiornero'.
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto, si fa x dire! Io appoggio la scelta di non chiarire, ammiro la lucidità con cui l'hai presa, primo perchè ti ritroveresti a sorbirti il solito clichè: " è stata una sbandata...mi sentivo trascurata...è stata una cosa di poco conto...mi ha fatto sentire donna, attraente, voluta..." Io invece mi sono sorbito queste cazzate: "è durata 15 gg siamo stati a letto una sola volta e non l'ho neanche fatto venire xchè mi sono stoppata x i sensi di colpa...mi sentivo trascurata...sola...non capita..."
Ora dovrai rielaborare il lutto, ancora non lo sai ma la rabbia adesso non lascia spazio a niente ed è una buona compagna di viaggio. Quando se ne andrà arriverà la voragine emotiva, la solitudine e il senso di sconforto per tutti i ricordi i momenti le fasi della vostra vita, la crescita dei vostri figli, i momenti difficili superati insieme. Può una scopata cancellare tutto? Dipende da situazione a situazione, ognuno valuta per sè....


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quoto.
> Ha rischiato troppo. Quasi uscita allo scoperto da sola.


Secondo me ha sottovalutato i rischi.
Probabilmente non credeva possibile che il marito potesse (o avesse interesse a) scoprirla.
Questo mi fa sospettare che fosse già da un po' che la cosa andava avanti, in tutta tranquillità.


----------



## fulminato (22 Maggio 2017)

Arrivano i primi risultati : Conosciuti su un social a Dicembre, lei all'inizio con il proprio profilo poi ha creato un profilo nuovo, conoscendo il numero di targa sono risalito al proprietario dell'auto, ricerca sul social e zac! Lei a Dicembre metteva qualche like, qualche commento sul profilo di lui, lui altrettanto sul profilo di lei. Poi lei ha aperto un profilo fake e si contattavano con quello. Il cogl...e non ha nemmeno rimosso i post! Sono stati fatti gli screnn di tutto. lei sicuramente ha anche una nuova mail, ha dovuto aprirla per iscriversi... ok! Che faccio? Il primo impulso sarebbe quello di chiamarla e incontrarla ma poi mi dico che devo andare avanti, stare calmo, lasciare che le ricerche si concludano, per il momento sono in fase di istruttoria e ho paura di quello che potrei trovare. Voi che dite? Cosa consigliate? Cosa fareste?


----------



## patroclo (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Arrivano i primi risultati : Conosciuti su un social a Dicembre, lei all'inizio con il proprio profilo poi ha creato un profilo nuovo, conoscendo il numero di targa sono risalito al proprietario dell'auto, ricerca sul social e zac! Lei a Dicembre metteva qualche like, qualche commento sul profilo di lui, lui altrettanto sul profilo di lei. Poi lei ha aperto un profilo fake e si contattavano con quello. Il cogl...e non ha nemmeno rimosso i post! Sono stati fatti gli screnn di tutto. lei sicuramente ha anche una nuova mail, ha dovuto aprirla per iscriversi... ok! Che faccio? Il primo impulso sarebbe quello di chiamarla e incontrarla ma poi mi dico che devo andare avanti, stare calmo, lasciare che le ricerche si concludano, per il momento sono in fase di istruttoria e ho paura di quello che potrei trovare. Voi che dite? Cosa consigliate? Cosa fareste?


...cosa ti serve sapere di più di quello che sai già?


----------



## marietto (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Arrivano i primi risultati : Conosciuti su un social a Dicembre, lei all'inizio con il proprio profilo poi ha creato un profilo nuovo, conoscendo il numero di targa sono risalito al proprietario dell'auto, ricerca sul social e zac! Lei a Dicembre metteva qualche like, qualche commento sul profilo di lui, lui altrettanto sul profilo di lei. Poi lei ha aperto un profilo fake e si contattavano con quello. Il cogl...e non ha nemmeno rimosso i post! Sono stati fatti gli screnn di tutto. lei sicuramente ha anche una nuova mail, ha dovuto aprirla per iscriversi... ok! Che faccio? Il primo impulso sarebbe quello di chiamarla e incontrarla ma poi mi dico che devo andare avanti, stare calmo, lasciare che le ricerche si concludano, per il momento sono in fase di istruttoria e ho paura di quello che potrei trovare. Voi che dite? Cosa consigliate? Cosa fareste?


Io le ricerche che puoi fare le farei, anche eventualmente di altre possibili storie precedenti.

Poi, certo, qui ci sono molti fans della testa fermamente nella sabbia. Io sono del partito di quelli per i quali è meglio conoscere tutto il conoscibile...

Dipende da te, questa è una decisione tua...


----------



## marietto (22 Maggio 2017)

E aggiungerei: se si sono conosciuti sui social a Dicembre (conosciuti, non venendo da precedenti conoscenze personali) e ad Aprile/Maggio erano già all'hotel per il weekend, io diffiderei dall'ipotesi della casualità.

La mia impressione è che si siano conosciuti cercando e sapendo di cercare e abbiano trovato.

Di conseguenza ritengo probabile che non sia la prima esperienza.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Secondo me con l'amante...


secondo me in treno, visto che gli aveva sgonfiato le ruote a quanto pare.
Se con l'amente sarei curioso di sapere che cazzo si sono detti tornando.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' tutto andato più o meno come con me salvo il fatto che
> 1) l'amante se ne è andato con me che gli urlavo dietro
> 2) mia moglie è rimasta con me, a tranquillizzarmi ed è tornata a casa.
> 
> ...


danny penso proprio che sia ritornato con l'amante purtroppo.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai portato in forum pubblico questa cosa, e ora, da uomo,  te la smazzi.
> 
> Stai mettendo in mezzo in modo viscido una terza persona, e la stai usando senza il suo consenso, per offendermi, offendendo lei di riflesso
> 
> ...



State  deragliando.....tenete la discussione su di voi.
La cosa che trovo simpatica e che mi è nuova (visto dove abito) che esistono minacce a mezzo 3d bellissimo


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Potremmo limitarci a discutere nel Confessionale del caso in questione senza andare a percorrere questioni personali?
> Spostiamo questo confronto nel privè (o lasciamolo perdere) lasciando a Fulminato spazio solo per post inerenti alla sua vicenda.
> Grazie e scusate, ma neppure io capisco di cosa state parlando... figuriamoci l'autore del thread.



quotissimo


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Viste le modalità con cui è avvenuta la "scoperta" , secondo me lei deve avere tempo e modo per guardarsi un po' dentro e capirsi un po', e lui deve fare sbollire la rabbia.
> 
> Adesso lei farfuglierebbe scuse risibili probabilmente irritandolo anche più di quanto non sia già.
> 
> ...


Mi associo, se posso (due persone che dicono la stessa cosa è "associazione a delinquere" ) al tuo pensiero


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero.
> Oddio,tutto può essere,ma sembra quasi una di quei appuntamenti già verificatesi più volte,come modalità,con  l'intoppo del fine settimana e non di giorni lavorativi.
> Magari è stato una specie di appuntamento al buio,ma camminare anbracciati in riviera non è propriamente da una botta e via.
> Ripeto,lui fa bene a capire,se ha la possibilità,di che si è trattato.


trilo sinceramente mi sembra che sia abbastanza chiaro mi dispiace per il nostro amico anche se lo vedo consapevole, visto che lui vuole solo scoprire da quando dura e se è stata l'unica.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quoto.
> Ha rischiato troppo. Quasi uscita allo scoperto da sola.


infatti questo mi fa pensare che era una storia che andava avanti da un po e forse neanche l'unica. Troppo sicura di se o forse cosa più grave, del marito e qui mi fermo.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto, si fa x dire! Io appoggio la scelta di non chiarire, ammiro la lucidità con cui l'hai presa, primo perchè ti ritroveresti a sorbirti il solito clichè: " è stata una sbandata...mi sentivo trascurata...è stata una cosa di poco conto...mi ha fatto sentire donna, attraente, voluta..." Io invece mi sono sorbito queste cazzate: "è durata 15 gg siamo stati a letto una sola volta e non l'ho neanche fatto venire xchè mi sono stoppata x i sensi di colpa...mi sentivo trascurata...sola...non capita..."
> Ora dovrai rielaborare il lutto, ancora non lo sai ma la rabbia adesso non lascia spazio a niente ed è una buona compagna di viaggio. Quando se ne andrà arriverà la voragine emotiva, la solitudine e il senso di sconforto per tutti i ricordi i momenti le fasi della vostra vita, la crescita dei vostri figli, i momenti difficili superati insieme. Può una scopata cancellare tutto? Dipende da situazione a situazione, ognuno valuta per sè....


Spero per te che tu non abbia creduto a queste cazzate. Hai ricominciato un rapporto con tua moglie senza sapere la verità vera????????


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Arrivano i primi risultati : Conosciuti su un social a Dicembre, lei all'inizio con il proprio profilo poi ha creato un profilo nuovo, conoscendo il numero di targa sono risalito al proprietario dell'auto, ricerca sul social e zac! Lei a Dicembre metteva qualche like, qualche commento sul profilo di lui, lui altrettanto sul profilo di lei. Poi lei ha aperto un profilo fake e si contattavano con quello. Il cogl...e non ha nemmeno rimosso i post! Sono stati fatti gli screnn di tutto. lei sicuramente ha anche una nuova mail, ha dovuto aprirla per iscriversi... ok! Che faccio? Il primo impulso sarebbe quello di chiamarla e incontrarla ma poi mi dico che devo andare avanti, stare calmo, lasciare che le ricerche si concludano, per il momento sono in fase di istruttoria e ho paura di quello che potrei trovare. Voi che dite? Cosa consigliate? Cosa fareste?


dipende da te e da quali sono le tue intenzioni.
se è quella di lasciarla allora mi fermerei qui tanto sapere altro a che serve, se invece hai intenzione di ricostruire allora devi avere la "forza" di andare fino in fondo per poi buttarsi la merda alle spalle.
L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di tenere fuori da tutto questo i tuoi figli.


----------



## fulminato (22 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> E aggiungerei: se si sono conosciuti sui social a Dicembre (conosciuti, non venendo da precedenti conoscenze personali) e ad Aprile/Maggio erano già all'hotel per il weekend, io diffiderei dall'ipotesi della casualità.
> 
> La mia impressione è che si siano conosciuti cercando e sapendo di cercare e abbiano trovato.
> 
> Di conseguenza ritengo probabile che non sia la prima esperienza.



La penso come te, per questo motivo voglio continuare a cercare, domani dovrei avere gli esiti delle tracce in Hotel.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se mi sembra accettabile.
> Ma mi sembra più strano che non voglia parlarle e capire.
> Lei lo ha tradito, ma lui rifiutando qualunque dialogo sta facendo una cosa simile. Trent'anni insieme valgono per tutti e due.


Non solo questo.
Il rifiuto di qualsiasi dialogo può essere comprensibile quando si vuole chiudere.
Rifiuti allora tutto, anche la ricerca della verità.
Che te ne fai se è per non sapere?
Perché sapere implica anche una messa in discussione delle convinzioni di ogni elemento della coppia.
Il confronto serve a questo.
Ma tu puoi rifiutarlo. Puoi pensare che tutto il torto stia da una parte sola, che lei ha fatto una cosa sbagliata, che non può essere perdonabile in alcun modo e si chiude con questa idea, ergendo la solita palizzata difensiva.
Qui però emerge un qualcosa che contrasta.
Lui la verità la vuole cercare e da solo.
E potrebbe anche essere comprensibile anche questo: sapere la verità - o semplicemente qualche informazione in più - significa avere qualche arma in più in un confronto-scontro, significa potersi difendere di fronte alle menzogne che ci aspettiamo di sentirci raccontare.
Disporre di queste informazioni è propedeutico al confronto.
Ma dopo 20 e più giorni di negazione dello stesso, cosa ci si può aspettare?
Anche i sentimenti di lei si sono raffreddati: 20 giorni abituano un poco a qualsiasi rinuncia, se una persona si è già staccata. E se hai un amante non è affatto raro che ci sia del distacco che con la distanza aumenti.
Tutta questa situazione ha una sua logica solo se
1) Consideriamo la scelta della moglie di lasciar andare il marito restando con l'amante effettivamente una scelta che indichi la strada da percorrere alla coppia
2) Di fronte a questa scelta la nostra reazione è di semplice accettazione.
E si chiude lì.
Ci si mette d'accordo per una separazione il meno possibile conflittuale. Nient'altro.
Oramai parenti e figli e sicuramente amici sanno già tutto.
E' una strada che si è già imboccato. Che altro si pretende di fare, di diverso?


----------



## fulminato (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> dipende da te e da quali sono le tue intenzioni.
> se è quella di lasciarla allora mi fermerei qui tanto sapere altro a che serve, se invece hai intenzione di ricostruire allora devi avere la "forza" di andare fino in fondo per poi buttarsi la merda alle spalle.
> L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di tenere fuori da tutto questo i tuoi figli.


Sono stanco e nauseato, non so' nemmeno io cosa voglio, mi sembra di vivere un'incubo. I figli ormai sono maggiorenni, sono fuori casa e mi stanno vicino. Sicuramente andro' sino in fondo. Voglio sentire la sua verita', la lascero' parlare senza interromperla e poi con le mie carte in mano sapro' se ha mentito... poi si vedra'


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Arrivano i primi risultati : Conosciuti su un social a Dicembre, lei all'inizio con il proprio profilo poi ha creato un profilo nuovo, conoscendo il numero di targa sono risalito al proprietario dell'auto, ricerca sul social e zac! Lei a Dicembre metteva qualche like, qualche commento sul profilo di lui, lui altrettanto sul profilo di lei. Poi lei ha aperto un profilo fake e si contattavano con quello. Il cogl...e non ha nemmeno rimosso i post! Sono stati fatti gli screnn di tutto. lei sicuramente ha anche una nuova mail, ha dovuto aprirla per iscriversi... ok! Che faccio? Il primo impulso sarebbe quello di chiamarla e incontrarla ma poi mi dico che devo andare avanti, stare calmo, lasciare che le ricerche si concludano, per il momento sono in fase di istruttoria e ho paura di quello che potrei trovare. Voi che dite? Cosa consigliate? Cosa fareste?


Se l'intenzione è quella di separarti è sicuramente cosa buona e giusta quella di dover raccogliere quante più prove possibili, viceversa quello che già sai è più che sufficiente.....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti, probabilmente con il mio post a puntate non ho spiegato il tutto.
> 
> Non ho aggredito nessuno fisicamente, ho solo cercato l'incontro frontale con i due, appena si mi e' presentata l'occasione mi sono parato frontalmente, loro camminavano quasi abbracciati, alla mia vista la faccia di lei ve la lascio immaginare, lui non mi conosceva.
> 
> ...


Ti capisco ma con lei dovrai parlare cerca tutte le prove che vuoi ma aspettati mille alibi e mezze bugie da parte sua


----------



## francoff (22 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se l'intenzione è quella di separarti è sicuramente cosa buona e giusta quella di dover raccogliere quante più prove possibili, viceversa quello che già sai è più che sufficiente.....


Anche no ! Non penso che le " prove " raccolte così siamo utilizzabili in tribunale ...


----------



## fulminato (22 Maggio 2017)

Questa sera incontrero' la sorella di lei, quella che la ospita in casa. Mi ha chiesto un'incontro, dice che la mia ex e' distrutta, non mangia, e' depressa e solite cose. E' lei (la mia ex) che le ha chiesto di incontrarmi perche' si preoccupa per me!? Quando ho sentito queste parole volevo chiudere, ma mi sta prendendo per il c? 

Comunque questa sera la incontrero', ci berremo qualcosa in un bar. Devo essere al top, andro' dal barbiere, cambiero' look ecc. Non voglio che dica alla sorella che ha visto un uomo distrutto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> infatti questo mi fa pensare che era una storia che andava avanti da un po e forse neanche l'unica. Troppo sicura di se o forse cosa più grave, del marito e qui mi fermo.


a quanto pare è da poco,dicembre. Invece credo che si sia innamorata.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Arrivano i primi risultati : Conosciuti su un social a Dicembre, lei all'inizio con il proprio profilo poi ha creato un profilo nuovo, conoscendo il numero di targa sono risalito al proprietario dell'auto, ricerca sul social e zac! Lei a Dicembre metteva qualche like, qualche commento sul profilo di lui, lui altrettanto sul profilo di lei. Poi lei ha aperto un profilo fake e si contattavano con quello. Il cogl...e non ha nemmeno rimosso i post! Sono stati fatti gli screnn di tutto. lei sicuramente ha anche una nuova mail, ha dovuto aprirla per iscriversi... ok! Che faccio? Il primo impulso sarebbe quello di chiamarla e incontrarla ma poi mi dico che devo andare avanti, stare calmo, lasciare che le ricerche si concludano, per il momento sono in fase di istruttoria e ho paura di quello che potrei trovare. Voi che dite? Cosa consigliate? Cosa fareste?


Cerca di sapere la verità non hai scelte


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche no ! Non penso che le " prove " raccolte così siamo utilizzabili in tribunale ...


Se ho ben capito,credo le stia raccogliendo per capire,nel futuro confronto,se continua bellamente a mentire,sperando di cavarsela con poco,oppure se è,almeno ora,sincera.
Con questo dato in mano,può decidere se vale la pena o no di ripartire assieme.
Se tua moglie,invece di ammettere spontaneamente l'accaduto,avesse negato persino l'evidenza,tu ti saresti dato un'altra possibilità con lei?
Credo che se si vuol provare salvare il salvabile,prima di tutto occorre essere trasparenti fino all'autolesionismo.
Non penso stia cercando materiale per l'addebito.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Questa sera incontrero' la sorella di lei, quella che la ospita in casa. Mi ha chiesto un'incontro, dice che la mia ex e' distrutta, non mangia, e' depressa e solite cose. E' lei (la mia ex) che le ha chiesto di incontrarmi perche' si preoccupa per me!? Quando ho sentito queste parole volevo chiudere, ma mi sta prendendo per il c?
> 
> Comunque questa sera la incontrero', ci berremo qualcosa in un bar. Devo essere al top, andro' dal barbiere, cambiero' look ecc. Non voglio che dica alla sorella che ha visto un uomo distrutto.


Ma è già ex????


----------



## fulminato (22 Maggio 2017)

*Lui*

56 anni, 1 matrimonio alle spalle, 2 figli, convive attualmente con una donna separata di 52 anni. Abita nell'entroterra ligure a circa 70km dal mio paese. Risulta avere p.iva e piccolo laboratorio artigiano.

Quel Sabato di Aprile e' venuto sino qui a prendere la donzella...

Per chi mi ha chiesto come e' tornata a casa la fedigrafa : ha preso il treno, lui si e' defilato, previo smontaggio e rimontaggio gomma che io avevo sgonfiato in precedenza.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> 56 anni, 1 matrimonio alle spalle, 2 figli, convive attualmente con una donna separata di 52 anni. Abita nell'entroterra ligure a circa 70km dal mio paese. Risulta avere p.iva e piccolo laboratorio artigiano.
> 
> Quel Sabato di Aprile e' venuto sino qui a prendere la donzella...
> 
> Per chi mi ha chiesto come e' tornata a casa la fedigrafa : ha preso il treno, lui si e' defilato, previo smontaggio e rimontaggio gomma che io avevo sgonfiato in precedenza.


Due.La prassi è,sgonfiare due ruote..
Hai pensato di informare la moglie del campione?


----------



## marietto (22 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se l'intenzione è quella di separarti è sicuramente cosa buona e giusta quella di dover raccogliere quante più prove possibili, viceversa quello che già sai è più che sufficiente.....





francoff ha detto:


> Anche no ! Non penso che le " prove " raccolte così siamo utilizzabili in tribunale ...


Mah, semmai il contrario... Se ha già deciso di lasciarla in base a quello che è emerso finora, potrebbe anche fermarsi qui. Se invece deve ancora decidere più ne sa e meglio è; ci sono elementi inquietanti che secondo me vanno sviscerati, se si pensa di poter continuare.

Non credo che stia raccogliendo prove per un addebito... Credo voglia avere elementi per decidere cosa vuole. Fossi in lui farei esattamente quello...

Per fare un esempio: se risultasse che è la sua terza o quarta storia extra, fossi in lui non perderei nemmeno tempo per un confronto vis a vis...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Due.La prassi è,sgonfiare due ruote..
> Hai pensato di informare la moglie del campione?


Non conoscevo questa prassi


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Due.La prassi è,sgonfiare due ruote..
> Hai pensato di informare la moglie del campione?


https://www.gomme-auto.it/blog/pneumatici-anti-foratura


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Questa sera incontrero' la sorella di lei, quella che la ospita in casa. Mi ha chiesto un'incontro, dice che la mia ex e' distrutta, non mangia, e' depressa e solite cose. E' lei (la mia ex) che le ha chiesto di incontrarmi perche' si preoccupa per me!? Quando ho sentito queste parole volevo chiudere, ma mi sta prendendo per il c?
> 
> Comunque questa sera la incontrero', ci berremo qualcosa in un bar. Devo essere al top, andro' dal barbiere, cambiero' look ecc. Non voglio che dica alla sorella che ha visto un uomo distrutto.


Senti solo cosa ha da dire, non darle nessuna informazione sulle tue ricerche.


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> 56 anni, 1 matrimonio alle spalle, 2 figli, convive attualmente con una donna separata di 52 anni. Abita nell'entroterra ligure a circa 70km dal mio paese. Risulta avere p.iva e piccolo laboratorio artigiano.
> 
> Quel Sabato di Aprile e' venuto sino qui a prendere la donzella...
> 
> Per chi mi ha chiesto come e' tornata a casa la fedigrafa : *ha preso il treno, lui si e' defilato*, previo smontaggio e rimontaggio gomma che io avevo sgonfiato in precedenza.


Questo era lapalissiano.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Non credo che stia raccogliendo prove per un addebito... Credo voglia avere elementi per decidere cosa vuole. Fossi in lui farei esattamente quello...


Davo per scontato che avesse già deciso cosa fare, e del resto ne parla già come della sua 'ex', quindi gli consigliavo (e gli consiglio) di mettere da parte quante più prove possibili per un eventuale 'addebito'....


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fatti un quadro certo della reale portata della o delle sue relazioni.
> Quando ti dirà la sua versione,*se combacera' con i dati in tuo possesso*,starà a te decidere se riesci ad accettarla,se continua a mentire,potrai rendere lo sfratto esecutivo senza rimpianti...
> Sono d'accordo con chi dice che ti stai muovendo bene.


Non combacerà MAI. 
Pur volendo immaginare un improbabile moto di estrema onestà, si e no verrà ammesso il 30 % di quel che è stato. E mi tengo largo.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non combacerà MAI.
> Pur volendo immaginare un improbabile moto di estrema onestà, si e no verrà ammesso il 30 % di quel che è stato. E mi tengo largo.


Mah,può essere.
In ogni caso "Chi è causa del suo mal...."


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non conoscevo questa prassi


Nessuno ha due ruote di scorta...


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a quanto pare è da poco,dicembre. Invece credo che si sia innamorata.



di chi scusa????????


----------



## riccardo1973 (22 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Spero per te che tu non abbia creduto a queste cazzate. Hai ricominciato un rapporto con tua moglie senza sapere la verità vera????????


è finita, anche se c'è stato un momento in cui credevamo di poter ricucire...


----------



## fulminato (22 Maggio 2017)

Mi ha richiamato la sorella (mia cognata) proponendomi di incontrare anche Lei, una serata per stemperare e ritrovarsi. Ho risposto che non sono ancora pronto per rivederla e che quando lo saro' vorro' parlare solo con lei. Sono pronto per questa sera, sicuramente non mi faro' vedere affranto e sconsolato, tantomeno confidero' le informazioni ottenute.
Ascoltero' quello che avra' da dirmi.

Ma perche' la odio cosi' tanto? Perche' in casa ogni oggetto che mi ricorda lei mi fa' sboccare : sta tro..aaa!! Ieri ho aperto per sbaglio il cassetto del como' ed e' spuntato fuori il suo intimo... azz! Da mille e una notte! Con me l'avra' indossato una o due volte... Mi vergogno! Giro per le strade e immagino che tutti sappiano e se per caso qualcuno accenna un sorriso penso che mi sta prendendo per il cul..

A volte, specialmente la sera, rivivo i momenti di quando eravamo una famiglia felice, mi rivedo al mare con i bambini, giocare con loro, ridere e scherzare e tante altre occasioni e puntualmente blocco il ricordo sull'immagine di lei e grido: Trooo.a! Zocc..! E' dura ragazzi! Qualcuno su questo forum, mi spinge a incontrarla e parlarle, ma secondo voi in questo stato cosa uscirebbe fuori? Mi darebbe le solite motivazioni di chi tradisce... e se le credessi? Se per ipotesi tornati assieme, spuntassero altri scheletri nell'armadio? La vita riserva molte sorprese si sa'... 

Non gioco a fare l'investigatore come qualcuno ha scritto. Voglio semplicemente conoscere la verita', e' un mio diritto/dovere. Se, la mia verita' coincidera' con la sua non posso escludere nulla, se non altro scopriro' se e' sincera o falsa.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi ha richiamato la sorella (mia cognata) proponendomi di incontrare anche Lei, una serata per stemperare e ritrovarsi. Ho risposto che non sono ancora pronto per rivederla e che quando lo saro' vorro' parlare solo con lei. Sono pronto per questa sera, sicuramente non mi faro' vedere affranto e sconsolato, tantomeno confidero' le informazioni ottenute.
> Ascoltero' quello che avra' da dirmi.
> 
> Ma perche' la odio cosi' tanto? Perche' in casa ogni oggetto che mi ricorda lei mi fa' sboccare : sta tro..aaa!! Ieri ho aperto per sbaglio il cassetto del como' ed e' spuntato fuori il suo intimo... azz! Da mille e una notte! Con me l'avra' indossato una o due volte... Mi vergogno! Giro per le strade e immagino che tutti sappiano e se per caso qualcuno accenna un sorriso penso che mi sta prendendo per il cul..
> ...


Calmati. Respira lentamente e profondamente.
Io sono uno di quelli che invece ti ha suggerito di rimandare questo incontro, soprattutto perché sentivo che non eri pronto.
Prenditi il tempo necessario  per mettere ordine nei tuoi pensieri. 
Anche tua moglie, conoscendoti, ha trovato la scusa della sorella per non parlarti da solo.
sei in una situazione difficilissima ma ti assicuro he la rabbia non è buon consigliera.


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> è finita, anche se c'è stato un momento in cui credevamo di poter ricucire...


s

Mi dispiace. siete sereni in questo momento??????


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io rimango dell'idea che quello che tradisce non sta bene nella coppia.Non sempre lo esterna, ma non ci sta bene per i suoi motivi ma è così. Alcuni tradiscono perché c'è poco sesso o niente col coniuge. Altri perché non si sentono più amati , altri perché sono annoiati. In qualche modo il messaggio viene mandato. Ho una conoscente che da tempo dice al marito che se non faranno un po' più di sesso si troverà l'amante. Lo sta dicendo sia scherzando, sia seriamente nel privato. Lui sottovaluta molto e continua a sostenere che da quando ha cambiato lavoro è più stanco. *Immagino gia come finire*.


Finisce male, anche a letto (MAI dire queste cose a un uomo se si vuole migliorare la sua performance, se invece la si vuole peggiorare per garantirsi una scusa, ricetta infallibile).


----------



## stany (22 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se l'intenzione è quella di separarti è sicuramente cosa buona e giusta quella di dover raccogliere quante più prove possibili, viceversa quello che già sai è più che sufficiente.....


Qualcuno sostiene l'esatto contrario,qui. Come vedi non esiste solo un metodo e una sola verità! Credo che il discrimine sia l'attrazione o meno che residua. Il sapere o meno cambia poco se alla base non vi sia una forte motivazione di entrambi. Certo che sapere che nostra moglie ha frequentato un altro per vent'anni la dice lunga anche sul nostro interesse verso di lei ; come si fa a non accorgersi? Secondo me dipende senpre dal livello di dignità che ha un tradimento e dalle concause attribuibili a chi è stato tradito,considerando che comunque è sempre un atto infame,più o meno,in una relazione "normale". Ciascuno percepisce soggettivamente la gravità del tradimento che non sempre è data dalla durata o dalla serialità,almeno non nella stessa misura,anche se evidentemente hanno motivazioni diametralmente opposte. Quello che conta se si vuole ricostruire è la volontà,se so ama; il resto è acredine,risentimento,vendetta,tutte cose che c'entrano nulla con "l'amore".


----------



## stany (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Questa sera incontrero' la sorella di lei, quella che la ospita in casa. Mi ha chiesto un'incontro, dice che la mia ex e' distrutta, non mangia, e' depressa e solite cose. E' lei (la mia ex) che le ha chiesto di incontrarmi perche' si preoccupa per me!? Quando ho sentito queste parole volevo chiudere, ma mi sta prendendo per il c?
> 
> Comunque questa sera la incontrero', ci berremo qualcosa in un bar. Devo essere al top, andro' dal barbiere, cambiero' look ecc. Non voglio che dica alla sorella che ha visto un uomo distrutto.


Ti farai bello per lei.....altro che "non provo più nulla per lei".....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> io penso che non sono intelligenti .


Ti approvo.
Ovviamente non si tratta di mancanza di intelligenza assoluta, ma di presunzione di impunità in situazioni emotivamente interessanti. Una forma di regressione adolescenziale che coltiva l'illusione di poter copiare senza essere beccati, di prendere i mezzi pubblici senza pagare il biglietto, di mentire ai genitori ecc.
Certamente alcune volte tutto funziona e si riesce a "far fesso il genitore", ma non tutte le volte è non per sempre.
Probabilmente dopo molti anni di matrimonio e con figli (qualcuno anche in relazioni brevi, ma avrà altre spiegazioni) il rapporto diventa parentale, nel senso che ci si trova con un mucchio di cose su cui render conto, proprio come ai genitori, creando in chi è più insofferente agli obblighi una vera a propria ribellione. Possono essere anche obblighi autoimposti, come chi ha idee di perfezione o di controllo, resta che poi il carico diviene insopportabile.
Non credo invece a facili innamoramenti o ad attrazioni fatali e irresistibili.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti approvo.
> Ovviamente non si tratta di mancanza di intelligenza assoluta, ma di presunzione di impunità in situazioni emotivamente interessanti. Una forma di regressione adolescenziale che coltiva l'illusione di poter copiare senza essere beccati, di prendere i mezzi pubblici senza pagare il biglietto, di mentire ai genitori ecc.
> Certamente alcune volte tutto funziona e si riesce a "far fesso il genitore", ma non tutte le volte è non per sempre.
> Probabilmente dopo molti anni di matrimonio e con figli (qualcuno anche in relazioni brevi, ma avrà altre spiegazioni) il rapporto diventa parentale, nel senso che ci si trova con un mucchio di cose su cui render conto, proprio come ai genitori, creando in chi è più insofferente agli obblighi una vera a propria ribellione. Possono essere anche obblighi autoimposti, come chi ha idee di perfezione o di controllo, resta che poi il carico diviene insopportabile.
> Non credo invece a facili innamoramenti o ad attrazioni fatali e irresistibili.


Mi domando, ma una persona con un intelligenza e un sapere di tali proporzioni come cazzo ha fatto a non capire di sposare un traditore.  Boh?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Secondo me *con* l'amante...





danny ha detto:


> E' tutto andato più o meno come con me salvo il fatto che
> 1) l'amante se ne è andato con me che gli urlavo dietro
> 2) mia moglie è rimasta con me, a tranquillizzarmi ed è tornata a casa.
> 
> ...


Erano con due auto.


----------



## stany (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi ha richiamato la sorella (mia cognata) proponendomi di incontrare anche Lei, una serata per stemperare e ritrovarsi. Ho risposto che non sono ancora pronto per rivederla e che quando lo saro' vorro' parlare solo con lei. Sono pronto per questa sera, sicuramente non mi faro' vedere affranto e sconsolato, tantomeno confidero' le informazioni ottenute.
> Ascoltero' quello che avra' da dirmi.
> 
> Ma perche' la odio cosi' tanto? Perche' in casa ogni oggetto che mi ricorda lei mi fa' sboccare : sta tro..aaa!! Ieri ho aperto per sbaglio il cassetto del como' ed e' spuntato fuori il suo intimo... azz! Da mille e una notte! Con me l'avra' indossato una o due volte... Mi vergogno! Giro per le strade e immagino che tutti sappiano e se per caso qualcuno accenna un sorriso penso che mi sta prendendo per il cul..
> ...


Una persona che tradisce sincera? Semmai se vorrà ricostruire cercherà di omettere molto per avere più chance: è umano! Non ti aspettare TUTTA la verità.....Tanto le emozioni/sensazioni che ha vissuto non potrai mai viverle e capirle!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è già ex????


E poi ero Io quella impulsiva...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> 56 anni, 1 matrimonio alle spalle, 2 figli, convive attualmente con una donna separata di 52 anni. Abita nell'entroterra ligure a circa 70km dal mio paese. Risulta avere p.iva e piccolo laboratorio artigiano.
> 
> Quel Sabato di Aprile e' venuto sino qui a prendere la donzella...
> 
> Per chi mi ha chiesto come e' tornata a casa la fedigrafa : ha preso il treno, lui si e' defilato, previo smontaggio e rimontaggio gomma che io avevo sgonfiato in precedenza.


Ma la macchina di lei dov'è finita?


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Lei ha parcheggiato la macchina alla stazione dei treni,in modo che il marito,se passava,vedendo l'auto li,immaginava avesse preso il treno per Roma,come da programma.vi era lì l'amante ad aspettarla con la sua fiat nera.
Lei è salita sulla macchina dell'amante e in due su quell'unica auto sono andati nel motel sulla riviera.
Il marito li ha seguiti ecc.ecc


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lei ha parcheggiato la macchina alla stazione dei treni,in modo che il marito,se passava,vedendo l'auto li,immaginava avesse preso il treno per Roma,come da programma.vi era lì l'amante ad aspettarla con la sua fiat nera.
> Lei è salita sulla macchina dell'amante e in due su quell'unica auto sono andati nel motel sulla riviera.
> Il marito li ha seguiti ecc.ecc


Vero. Mi ero persa il particolare.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lei ha parcheggiato la macchina alla stazione dei treni,in modo che il marito,se passava,vedendo l'auto li,immaginava avesse preso il treno per Roma,come da programma.vi era lì l'amante ad aspettarla con la sua fiat nera.
> Lei è salita sulla macchina dell'amante e in due su quell'unica auto sono andati nel motel sulla riviera.
> Il marito li ha seguiti ecc.ecc


 ..... ed ha atteso la fine dei giochi. La Madonna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..... ed ha atteso la fine dei giochi. La Madonna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Davvero....se provo ad immedesimarmi,mi tremano i polsi,altroché sgonfiare le ruote,io gonfiavo tutti e due...


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Davvero....se provo ad immedesimarmi,mi tremano i polsi,altroché sgonfiare le ruote,io gonfiavo tutti e due...


Quantomeno risparmiava un'ulteriore ramificazione.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quantomeno risparmiava un'ulteriore ramificazione.


Bello dietro ad un pc ! Sei stravolto in quei momenti , agisci d impulso anche non agendo ... io non ebbi la forza di fare nulla


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Bello dietro ad un pc ! Sei stravolto in quei momenti , agisci d impulso anche non agendo ... io non ebbi la forza di fare nulla


Grande Luciano,stracontento di risentirti,come stai?


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Bello dietro ad un pc ! Sei stravolto in quei momenti , agisci d impulso anche non agendo ... io non ebbi la forza di fare nulla


Tutti siamo dietro ad un PC ........


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> di chi scusa????????


 del tipo del weekend


----------



## fulminato (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..... ed ha atteso la fine dei giochi. La Madonna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tu cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> del tipo del weekend


dici, mi sembra voglia tornare dal marito o pensi che vuole solo chiarire?????


----------



## fulminato (23 Maggio 2017)

Ieri sera ho incontrato mia cognata, riassumo : mia moglie e' distrutta e pentita, tutto e' iniziato per gioco e poi si e' lasciata coinvolgere lentamente, non riesce ad accettare di invecchiare, di diventare nonna. Si e' sentita corteggiata, tornata adolescente. Nulla nei miei confronti, anzi, elogi per essere marito/padre presente, amorevole, ottimo ecc. Ha vissuto una favola dentro la quotidianita'. Mi chiede di riflettere bene di impiegarci il tempo che necessita prima di gettare tutto all'aria, e' me che ama. Praticamente mi ha tradito perche' a 47 anni si vede invecchiare e ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli? di sentirsi ragazzina? Quando avra' 60 anni cosa fara'? Che poi mi avesse tradito con un quarantenne... ma cazzo, con uno piu' vecchio di me di 7 anni.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Tu cosa avresti fatto?


com'è andata ieri con la sorella????
le solite scuse del dopo tradimento????


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho incontrato mia cognata, riassumo : mia moglie e' distrutta e pentita, tutto e' iniziato per gioco e poi si e' lasciata coinvolgere lentamente, non riesce ad accettare di invecchiare, di diventare nonna. Si e' sentita corteggiata, tornata adolescente. Nulla nei miei confronti, anzi, elogi per essere marito/padre presente, amorevole, ottimo ecc. Ha vissuto una favola dentro la quotidianita'. Mi chiede di riflettere bene di impiegarci il tempo che necessita prima di gettare tutto all'aria, e' me che ama. Praticamente mi ha tradito perche' a 47 anni si vede invecchiare e ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli? di sentirsi ragazzina? Quando avra' 60 anni cosa fara'? Che poi mi avesse tradito con un quarantenne... ma cazzo, con uno piu' vecchio di me di 7 anni.


Non focalizzarsi sulle età ma sul nocciolo della questione 
Ti mi sembra non avevi notato questa sua paura di invecchiare


----------



## trilobita (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho incontrato mia cognata, riassumo : mia moglie e' distrutta e pentita, tutto e' iniziato per gioco e poi si e' lasciata coinvolgere lentamente, non riesce ad accettare di invecchiare, di diventare nonna. Si e' sentita corteggiata, tornata adolescente. Nulla nei miei confronti, anzi, elogi per essere marito/padre presente, amorevole, ottimo ecc. Ha vissuto una favola dentro la quotidianita'. Mi chiede di riflettere bene di impiegarci il tempo che necessita prima di gettare tutto all'aria, e' me che ama. Praticamente mi ha tradito perche' a 47 anni si vede invecchiare e ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli? di sentirsi ragazzina? Quando avra' 60 anni cosa fara'? Che poi mi avesse tradito con un quarantenne... ma cazzo, con uno piu' vecchio di me di 7 anni.


Ah,capisco.
Quindi se non la volessi più,la responsabilità di aver buttato nel cesso il matrimonio,lei la attribuisce a te...capito.
Beh,ognuno la vede un po' come vuole,giustamente..
Eccone un'altra sinceramente pentita,ma solo dopo essere stata scoperta.
La prima volta che sentirò di una che si pente prima e chiede scusa al marito,vado ad Oropa a piedi scalzi...


----------



## stany (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho incontrato mia cognata, riassumo : mia moglie e' distrutta e pentita, tutto e' iniziato per gioco e poi si e' lasciata coinvolgere lentamente, non riesce ad accettare di invecchiare, di diventare nonna. Si e' sentita corteggiata, tornata adolescente. Nulla nei miei confronti, anzi, elogi per essere marito/padre presente, amorevole, ottimo ecc. Ha vissuto una favola dentro la quotidianita'. Mi chiede di riflettere bene di impiegarci il tempo che necessita prima di gettare tutto all'aria, e' me che ama. Praticamente mi ha tradito perche' a 47 anni si vede invecchiare e ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli? di sentirsi ragazzina? Quando avra' 60 anni cosa fara'? Che poi mi avesse tradito con un quarantenne... ma cazzo, con uno piu' vecchio di me di 7 anni.


Però....uma bella soddisfazione! Un riconoscimento su tutta la linea del tuo operato.
Invece io non posso dire altrettanto:mia moglie a sua sorella ha detto il contrario! Ed è parzialmente vero.
Almeno io mi illudo di avere un alibi. Mah! Secondo me chi tradisce lo fa a prescindere da come percepisce la propria vita matrimoniale; anche se qualche disagio deve pur averlo. Io ho sempre pensato che chi tradisce non ama (più),ma  forse mi sbaglio e non è sempre così.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho incontrato mia cognata, riassumo : mia moglie e' distrutta e pentita, tutto e' iniziato per gioco e poi si e' lasciata coinvolgere lentamente, non riesce ad accettare di invecchiare, di diventare nonna. Si e' sentita corteggiata, tornata adolescente. Nulla nei miei confronti, anzi, elogi per essere marito/padre presente, amorevole, ottimo ecc. Ha vissuto una favola dentro la quotidianita'. Mi chiede di riflettere bene di impiegarci il tempo che necessita prima di gettare tutto all'aria, e' me che ama. Praticamente mi ha tradito perche' a 47 anni si vede invecchiare e ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli? di sentirsi ragazzina? Quando avra' 60 anni cosa fara'? Che poi mi avesse tradito con un quarantenne... ma cazzo, con uno piu' vecchio di me di 7 anni.


Praticamente sempre le solite cose.
Adesso ti chiede pure di impegnarvi e prima?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho incontrato mia cognata, riassumo : mia moglie e' distrutta e pentita, tutto e' iniziato per gioco e poi si e' lasciata coinvolgere lentamente, non riesce ad accettare di invecchiare, di diventare nonna. Si e' sentita corteggiata, tornata adolescente. Nulla nei miei confronti, anzi, elogi per essere marito/padre presente, amorevole, ottimo ecc. Ha vissuto una favola dentro la quotidianita'. Mi chiede di riflettere bene di impiegarci il tempo che necessita prima di gettare tutto all'aria, e' me che ama. Praticamente mi ha tradito perche' a 47 anni si vede invecchiare e ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli? di sentirsi ragazzina? Quando avra' 60 anni cosa fara'? Che poi mi avesse tradito con un quarantenne... ma cazzo, con uno piu' vecchio di me di 7 anni.


Si fa quel che si può.
Marchisio non era disponibile.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

Fulminato la mia è una battuta e non lo è.
Certamente trovarsi a giocare intorno ai cinquanta è sorprendente.
Non è tanto importante l'altro, basta che sappia giocare.
A me uno che ci prova su fb ricorda la pesca a strascico.


----------



## trilobita (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fulminato la mia è una battuta e non lo è.
> Certamente trovarsi a giocare intorno ai cinquanta è sorprendente.
> Non è tanto importante l'altro, basta che sappia giocare.
> A me uno che ci prova su fb ricorda la pesca a strascico.


Si,anche se in questi casi non è ben chiaro chi sia il pesce e chi il pescatore...secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,anche se in questi casi non è ben chiaro chi sia il pesce e chi il pescatore...secondo me


Può anche essere.
Però se una non mette immagini da adescatrice, normalmente rimane sorpresa e, nella maggior parte dei casi, sfancula. 
Io vedo che lo fanno anche amiche single che pure ben vorrebbero una storia.
Anche per pescare a strascico ci vuole una rete adatta ai pesci che si vogliono prendere. 
C'è una tizia, mio contatto (le ho chiesto io amicizia perché abita in una zona che mi interessa e volevo notizie, ma non conosco) fa con tutta evidenza punturine e mette foto, indicando l'età, che ricercano complimenti. Ecco credo che dimostri una certa fragilità.


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Però....uma bella soddisfazione! Un riconoscimento su tutta la linea del tuo operato.
> Invece io non posso dire altrettanto:mia moglie a sua sorella ha detto il contrario! Ed è parzialmente vero.
> Almeno io mi illudo di avere un alibi. Mah! Secondo me chi tradisce lo fa a prescindere da come percepisce la propria vita matrimoniale; anche se qualche disagio deve pur averlo. Io ho sempre pensato che chi tradisce non ama (più),ma  forse mi sbaglio e non è sempre così.


Ah, si! Proprio tutt'un culo, tutt'un culo...

La moglie lo ha considerato cosi bravo che gli ha confezionato un gran bel premio! 

Non oso pensare cosa faceva se il comportamento di Fulminato faceva cagare...


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho incontrato mia cognata, riassumo : mia moglie e' distrutta e pentita, tutto e' iniziato per gioco e poi si e' lasciata coinvolgere lentamente, non riesce ad accettare di invecchiare, di diventare nonna. Si e' sentita corteggiata, tornata adolescente. Nulla nei miei confronti, anzi, elogi per essere marito/padre presente, amorevole, ottimo ecc. Ha vissuto una favola dentro la quotidianita'. Mi chiede di riflettere bene di impiegarci il tempo che necessita prima di gettare tutto all'aria, e' me che ama. Praticamente mi ha tradito perche' a 47 anni si vede invecchiare e ha bisogno di nuovi stimoli? di sentirsi ragazzina? Quando avra' 60 anni cosa fara'? Che poi mi avesse tradito con un quarantenne... ma cazzo, con uno piu' vecchio di me di 7 anni.


Non accettare quella logica. E' lei che ha buttato tutto nel cesso, non tu...

Tu, se eventualmente vorrai riconciliarti, sarai quello che scende nelle fognature a recuperare il tutto.. Non è una bella immagine, ma rende l'idea...


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fulminato la mia è una battuta e non lo è.
> Certamente trovarsi a giocare intorno ai cinquanta è sorprendente.
> Non è tanto importante l'altro, basta che sappia giocare.
> A me uno che ci prova su fb ricorda la pesca a strascico.


Beh, la cinquantenne che in tre mesi si ritrova a letto con quello che fa la pesca a strascico su fb, mi sa anche peggio, scusa...


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

Fulminato, a me sta cosa che è nato per gioco sui social , e dopo tre mesi si trovano in segreto a trombare convince molto poco.

Un gioco che sfugge di mano, capita con qualcuno che conosci, un collega o che so io.

Una cosa così rapida con uno che è sostanzialmente uno sconosciuto, non mi pare un gioco, è cosa cercata e voluta, secondo me.

Io se fossi in te, mi prenderei il tempo e continuerei a fare qualche verifica...

Poi vedi tu, ovviamente...


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2017)

Ora la responsabilità di buttare tutto nel cesso é di Fulminato? Complimenti alla moglie. Non farti fregate dai suoi giochetti. Pensa bene a quello che vuoi fare. Vivrai sempre con questo fantasma e al ricordo di lei che si fa scopre in hotel. Ricordati sempre di una cosa, se non la beccavi continuava tranquillamente a farsi i fatti suoi con il suo amante.


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora la responsabilità di buttare tutto nel cesso é di Fulminato? Complimenti alla moglie. Non farti fregate dai suoi giochetti. Pensa bene a quello che vuoi fare. Vivrai sempre con questo fantasma e al ricordo di lei che si fa scopre in hotel.



Più che altro se non redistribuisce correttamente le responsabilità rischia davvero di avallare un comportamento.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Fulminato, a me sta cosa che è nato per gioco sui social , e dopo tre mesi si trovano in segreto a trombare convince molto poco.
> 
> Un gioco che sfugge di mano, capita con qualcuno che conosci, un collega o che so io.
> 
> ...


La signora in questione non è che si è svegliata a 50 anni, era un fuoco che covava e che il nostro fulmine non ha recepito. Hai voglia di essere un buon maritino, se nella moglie vi è un po' di troiaggine alla fine non è colpa di lei ma di lui che ha vissuto con i paraocchi. Meditate traditi. Tutta questione di DNA


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La signora in questione non è che si è svegliata a 50 anni, era un fuoco che covava e che il nostro fulmine non ha recepito. Hai voglia di essere un buon maritino, se nella moglie vi è un po' di troiaggine alla fine non è colpa di lei ma di lui che ha vissuto con i paraocchi. Meditate traditi. Tutta questione di DNA


Maddosca che cinismo.


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Maddosca che cinismo.


è la vita cara signorina o pardon signora


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La signora in questione non è che si è svegliata a 50 anni, era un fuoco che covava e che il nostro fulmine non ha recepito. Hai voglia di essere un buon maritino, se nella moglie vi è un po' di troiaggine alla fine non è colpa di lei ma di lui che ha vissuto con i paraocchi. Meditate traditi. Tutta questione di DNA


Ecco, io non sono del tutto convinto che prima di adesso covasse e basta...


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah, si! Proprio tutt'un culo, tutt'un culo...
> 
> La moglie lo ha considerato cosi bravo che gli ha confezionato un gran bel premio!
> 
> Non oso pensare cosa faceva se il comportamento di Fulminato faceva cagare...


Veramente come te rimango sbalordito da certe affermazione.
Spero (per lui) che stany stia scherzando.
Ammazza te essere fortunati in queste situazioni, meglio del superenalotto.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, io non sono del tutto convinto che prima di adesso covasse e basta...


Quindi più cinico di me.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Fulminato, a me sta cosa che è nato per gioco sui social , *e dopo tre mesi si trovano in segreto a trombare convince molto poco.*
> 
> Un gioco che sfugge di mano, capita con qualcuno che conosci, un collega o che so io.
> 
> ...


questo è quello che sostiene lei (a parte il fatto che si erano organizzati un "bel" fine settimana), secondo me la loro relazione intima è cominciata prima.La verità la saprà dopo le ricerche.


----------



## stany (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah, si! Proprio tutt'un culo, tutt'un culo...
> 
> La moglie lo ha considerato cosi bravo che gli ha confezionato un gran bel premio!
> 
> Non oso pensare cosa faceva se il comportamento di Fulminato faceva cagare...


Si...infatti mi sa di presa pel culo. Mah.....almeno mia moglie non ha neanche mai provato a giustificare ; non ha cambiato di una virgola il suo comportamento; tale era e tale è rimasta e la possibilità di recupero se mai ci sarà dovrà passare attraverso me più che lei : so che non è cosi semplice da capire , ma é il  percorso che comunque deve fare "anche" chi intende recuperare,partendo dal "pentimento" e dal riconoscimento dei propri valori  da parte del traditore. Come dicevo non esiste un'unica ricetta ed un metodo da applicare per tutte le circostanze.Son del parere che se non è zuppa è pan bagnato....gli unicorni,le farfalle nello stomaco valgono fin quando durano; chi le ricerca dopo vent'anni di matrimonio è ben consapevole dei rischi che ciò comporta. Ricercare la sincerità in un tradimento, da cui ripartire, è un ossimoro, una contraddizione di termini e comportamenti. Se si sta ancora insieme dopo un tradimento le motivazioni sono diverse da coppia a coppia. Per me è molto importante che sia ancora viva l'attrazione e l'interesse. Da quel che emerge in questo forum pare che chi tradisce sia quello che ama di meno;ma non sempre è così: vediamo traditori devastati che non si rialzano dopo l'abbandono da parte del tradito.Che dire a Fulminato...solo lui può rispondersi.Io nel tempo ho perso tutte le granitiche certezze che,in fondo non esistono,come si può rilevare qui dentro; le "teorie" sono molte.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi più cinico di me.


Ma secondo te Blaise una che si organizza un fine settimana con l'amante è una che lo fa per la prima volta????? oppure è esperta nel "settore"??????


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi più cinico di me.


Non credo. Semplicemente le modalità della questione sembrerebbero indicare altro rispetto a quanto dichiarato, poi a volte la realtà supera la fantasia, ma vale la pena di dare un'occhiata.

Se il sospetto sostiene di aver sparato, ma la vittima ha una ferita da taglio, un qualche approfondimento bisognerà farlo...


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh, la cinquantenne che in tre mesi si ritrova a letto con quello che fa la pesca a strascico su fb, mi sa anche peggio, scusa...


In effetti...


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Fulminato, a me sta cosa che è nato per gioco sui social , e dopo tre mesi si trovano in segreto a trombare convince molto poco.
> 
> *Un gioco che sfugge di mano, capita con qualcuno che conosci, un collega o che so io.
> *
> ...


Ho dei dubbi anch'io.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma secondo te Blaise una che si organizza un fine settimana con l'amante è una che lo fa per la prima volta????? oppure è esperta nel "settore"??????


Sono d'accordo ma non cambia che anche prima la troiaggine era solo nascosta e non percepita dal fulmine, questo volevo dire. Che poi sia cominciata prima non cambia o no?


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma secondo te Blaise una che si organizza un fine settimana con l'amante è una che lo fa per la prima volta????? oppure è esperta nel "settore"??????



Basta che l'esperto sia lui, non è necessario esserlo in due.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Basta che l'esperto sia lui, non è necessario esserlo in due.


Bella battuta del cazzo, bravo


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si...infatti mi sa di presa pel culo. Mah.....almeno mia moglie non ha neanche mai provato a giustificare ; non ha cambiato di una virgola il suo comportamento; tale era e tale è rimasta e la possibilità di recupero se mai ci sarà dovrà passare attraverso me più che lei : so che non è cosi semplice da capire , ma é il  percorso che comunque deve fare "anche" chi intende recuperare,partendo dal "pentimento" e dal riconoscimento dei propri valori  da parte del traditore. Come dicevo non esiste un'unica ricetta ed un metodo da applicare per tutte le circostanze.Son del parere che se non è zuppa è pan bagnato....gli unicorni,le farfalle nello stomaco valgono fin quando durano; chi le ricerca dopo vent'anni di matrimonio è ben consapevole dei rischi che ciò comporta. Ricercare la sincerità in un tradimento, da cui ripartire, è un ossimoro, una contraddizione di termini e comportamenti. Se si sta ancora insieme dopo un tradimento le motivazioni sono diverse da coppia a coppia. Per me è molto importante che sia ancora viva l'attrazione e l'interesse. Da quel che emerge in questo forum pare che chi tradisce sia quello che ama di meno;ma non sempre è così: vediamo traditori devastati che non si rialzano dopo l'abbandono da parte del tradito.Che dire a Fulminato...solo lui può rispondersi.Io nel tempo ho perso tutte le granitiche certezze che,in fondo non esistono,come si può rilevare qui dentro; le "teorie" sono molte.


Chiaro che un tradimento non può avere sincerità in sè, altrimenti tradimento non sarebbe.

Quello che devi cercare è la possibilità di arrivare a fidarti ancora, ammesso che tu voglia riconciliarti, e la puoi trovare solo nel comportamento passato, nella eventuale sincerità/disponibilità post tradimento e nello svolgersi dei fatti (effettivi, non raccontati dall'altra parte).

Se decidi di continuare senza che ci sia la possibilità di ritrovare un po' di fiducia, probabilmente hai altri motivi (figli, proprietà o cose così..), ma stai solo rimanendo insieme, non è una riconciliazione.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bella battuta del cazzo, bravo


Perché battuta?
Di solito è l'uomo che organizza il weekend, il motel etc.
Non è necessario che lei faccia qualcosa, in questi casi o sia esperta.
Si adegua e accetta.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché battuta?


Danny danny siamo grandi e vaccinati da un bel po'


----------



## stany (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Chiaro che un tradimento non può avere sincerità in sè, altrimenti tradimento non sarebbe.
> 
> Quello che devi cercare è la possibilità di arrivare a fidarti ancora, ammesso che tu voglia riconciliarti, e la puoi trovare solo nel comportamento passato, nella eventuale sincerità/disponibilità post tradimento e nello svolgersi dei fatti (effettivi, non raccontati dall'altra parte).
> 
> Se decidi di continuare senza che ci sia la possibilità di ritrovare un po' di fiducia, probabilmente hai altri motivi (figli, proprietà o cose così..), ma stai solo rimanendo insieme, non è una riconciliazione.


Vero.... per la maggior parte credo sia come dici; non vedo che la scossa sia salutare e terapeutica ....forse in qualche caso.Nella maggior parte è solo devastazione e macerie,ricerca di una fiducia quasi impossibile da accordare.Quando dico che se non è zuppa è pan bagnato,ovvero che l'erba del vicino NON è più verde della nostra, non parlo di accontentarsi, ma di riconsiderare una vita assieme: a quarant'anni non è come a venti o a sessanta,così come un rapporto di due anni senza figli non ha la valenza di uno decennale con figli piccoli....È il gioco dell'oca: più ci si ragiona sopra e meno si capisce ....e, si torna alla partenza.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh, la cinquantenne che in tre mesi si ritrova a letto con quello che fa la pesca a strascico su fb, mi sa anche peggio, scusa...


Se andiamo avanti con giudizi morali non si fa un passo.
Tradire è male. Punto.
Però poi cerchiamo di capire se no possiamo anche andare su teleferiche.it


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> è la vita cara signorina o pardon signora


E allora tu cosa sei?

Ma roba da matti!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma secondo te Blaise una che si organizza un fine settimana con l'amante è una che lo fa per la prima volta????? oppure è esperta nel "settore"??????


Ma non è vero! Conosco una che l'ha fatto ed è stata l'unica volta.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Danny danny siamo grandi e vaccinati da un bel po'


Proprio per questo so che di solito la donna non organizza un cazzo.
Il compito che si assume è raccontare balle al marito.
Il resto spetta all'amante. 
Conti inclusi.


----------



## trilobita (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero! Conosco una che l'ha fatto ed è stata l'unica volta.


Conosci una?
Statistica pura....


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Basta che l'esperto sia lui, non è necessario esserlo in due.


Scusa danny avevo capito male a proposito dell'esperto. Di nuovo scusa


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa danny avevo capito male a proposito dell'esperto. Di nuovo scusa


:up:


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora tu cosa sei?
> 
> Ma roba da matti!


sempre detto quello che sono e non mi nascondo
Magari solo qui


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre detto quello che sono e non mi nascondo
> Magari solo qui


Sei fedifrago devi sopportare .....
L'unica che ha passato l'esame è carolina


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Conosci una?
> Statistica pura....


Metodo scientifico. Basta una eccezione per invalidare una teoria.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre detto quello che sono e non mi nascondo
> Magari solo qui


Ma tu spergiuri a noi che è stata solo quella relazione. Poi invece per altri decidi che con tutta evidenza è un'abitudine e che è troia. Allora dovrebbe valere anche per te.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Olo sei un "troio"


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Grande Luciano,stracontento di risentirti,come stai?


Tutto sommato abbastanza bene . La " botta " e'stata grossa , qualche colloquio con la psicologa l ho fatto , ma ho ripreso in mano la mia vita . Lei l ho vista altre 2 volte per locali alla sera , dopo il matrimonio di cui ho scritto . Mi guardo in giro , lavoro tanto . Ora esco con una conosciuta in reparto , una ragazza siciliana ma di origine eritrea .. bellissima . Ci facciamo compagnia senza impegno : io non ho assolutamente voglia di impelagarmi in storie serie e lei ha giù il moroso . Per ora va bene così , non provo più rabbia ma amarezza .


----------



## trilobita (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Tutto sommato abbastanza bene . La " botta " e'stata grossa , qualche colloquio con la psicologa l ho fatto , ma ho ripreso in mano la mia vita . Lei l ho vista altre 2 volte per locali alla sera , dopo il matrimonio di cui ho scritto . Mi guardo in giro , lavoro tanto . Ora esco con una conosciuta in reparto , una ragazza siciliana ma di origine eritrea .. bellissima . Ci facciamo compagnia senza impegno : io non ho assolutamente voglia di impelagarmi in storie serie e lei ha giù il moroso . Per ora va bene così , non provo più rabbia ma amarezza .


Credo che una grossa mano te la dia il tuo lavoro,impegnativo,ma non avaro di emozioni,o sbaglio?


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio per questo so che di solito la donna non organizza un cazzo.
> Il compito che si assume è raccontare balle al marito.
> Il resto spetta all'amante.
> Conti inclusi.


Verissimo.


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu spergiuri a noi che è stata solo quella relazione. Poi invece per altri decidi che con tutta evidenza è un'abitudine e che è troia. Allora dovrebbe valere anche per te.


volevo solo dire che non si è mai sicuri che possa capitare ad una certa età  e mai detto quella parolaccia alla signora perchè sono un signore:sonar:
Se ricordi qui una utentessa approdò dicendo che si era vista con un bimbo minchia che non l'ha neanche soddisfatta  e so che ha cercato altre esperienze ma mai detto quelle parole anzi parola


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Olo sei un "troio"


ma se sono vergine e martire:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> volevo solo dire che non si è mai sicuri che possa capitare ad una certa età  e mai detto quella parolaccia alla signora perchè sono un signore:sonar:
> Se ricordi qui una utentessa approdò dicendo che si era vista con un bimbo minchia che non l'ha neanche soddisfatta  e so che ha cercato altre esperienze ma mai detto quelle parole anzi parola


Quella utente credo che abbia altri problemi ben oltre l'apparente appetito sessuale.


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella utente credo che abbia altri problemi ben oltre l'apparente appetito sessuale.


forse si è stancata del marito che vorrebbe lasciare il quale se non ricordo male subisce ora quello che ha subito lei agli inizi.
In internet se ne trovano di casi strani sarebbe lungo raccontare cose dette dagli amici.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio per questo so che di solito la donna non organizza un cazzo.
> Il compito che si assume è raccontare balle al marito.
> Il resto spetta all'amante.
> Conti inclusi.


mah


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che una grossa mano te la dia il tuo lavoro,impegnativo,ma non avaro di emozioni,o sbaglio?


Verissimo , non portarsi  il lavoro a casa a volte è difficile


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> dici, mi sembra voglia tornare dal marito o pensi che vuole solo chiarire?????


sicuramente vuole tornare dal marito. Il fatto che sia sotto effetto di innamoramento non toglie che a un certo punto valuti cosa invece sta perdendo o ha perso.


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> mah



Sapevo che avresti dubitato...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sapevo che avresti dubitato...


Non dubito
Non mi ci ritrovo


----------



## Frithurik (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La signora in questione non è che si è svegliata a 50 anni, era un fuoco che covava e che il nostro fulmine non ha recepito. Hai voglia di essere un buon maritino, se nella moglie vi è un po' di troiaggine alla fine non è colpa di lei ma di lui che ha vissuto con i paraocchi. Meditate traditi. Tutta questione di DNA


Una volta che non dici minchiate faccio suonare le campane.apa:


----------



## stany (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Veramente come te rimango sbalordito da certe affermazione.
> Spero (per lui) che stany stia scherzando.
> Ammazza te essere fortunati in queste situazioni, meglio del superenalotto.


Chiaramente ero ironico.....autoironico!


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Una volta che non dici minchiate faccio suonare le campane.apa:





ignorami......che ti devo dire. Il bello di un forum che si possono dire anche delle cazzate.


----------



## Frithurik (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ignorami......che ti devo dire. Il bello di un forum che si possono dire anche delle cazzate.


Pienamente d'accordo , ma non sulla pelle degli .altri, che in questo momento gli girano piu' delle pale di un elicottero.


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se andiamo avanti con giudizi morali non si fa un passo.
> Tradire è male. Punto.
> Però poi cerchiamo di capire se no possiamo anche andare su teleferiche.it


A dire il vero io ho risposto a un tuo post. I giudizi morali vanno bene in alcuni casi  e in altri no?


----------



## fulminato (23 Maggio 2017)

Ricapitolando: io sarei il colpevole, (e te pareva...)
L'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa, una donna che si guarda allo specchio e nota le rughe ah! Tremendo, oddiooo! Una donna che tra qualche mese diventera' nonna e che per sentirsi ancora giovane e attraente e' andata a letto con un nonno!

Ragazzi, non mi quadra proprio per niente! Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina. Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.

Adesso non mi rimane altro che incrociare le date, farle coincidere con i vari impegni sia miei che suoi, ricordare i suoi atteggiamenti e saro' pronto a ricevere la gran Signora!

Per la cronaca: Non mi ha mai adito a pensare che potesse soffrire in qualche modo per l'eta' che avanza. Anzi, ci scherzavamo sopra, facevamo progetti per il nipotino in arrivo... che troia!


----------



## Mat78 (23 Maggio 2017)

Mi dispiace. É normale scaricare le colpe al tradito, lo fanno per pulire la coscienza per quello che hanno fatto. Ti ripeto, non farti fregate prendendoti tu le colpe del suo tradimento.


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ricapitolando: io sarei il colpevole, (e te pareva...)
> L'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa, una donna che si guarda allo specchio e nota le rughe ah! Tremendo, oddiooo! Una donna che tra qualche mese diventera' nonna e che per sentirsi ancora giovane e attraente e' andata a letto con un nonno!
> 
> Ragazzi, non mi quadra proprio per niente! Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina. Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.
> ...


Che ci fosse anche altro sembrava molto probabile, ma si spera sempre di avere esagerato a pensare male... Mi dispiace, fatti coraggio...


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ricapitolando: io sarei il colpevole, (e te pareva...)
> L'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa, una donna che si guarda allo specchio e nota le rughe ah! Tremendo, oddiooo! Una donna che tra qualche mese diventera' nonna e che per sentirsi ancora giovane e attraente e' andata a letto con un nonno!
> 
> Ragazzi, non mi quadra proprio per niente! Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina. Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.
> ...


Evito volutamente di quotare anche la conclusione perché capisco il senso di rabbia e il bisogno intimo di sfogo.

Quel comportamento non deve stupirti più di tanto, benché ipocrita ti assicuro che c'è anche di peggio, laddove, una situazione come la tua, è accompagnata spesso da un incoscienza di fondo. Tua moglie invece ha agito con lucidità e scaltrezza, modus operandi che probabilmente è uno degli aspetti che più ti ha spiazzato e ferito.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ricapitolando: io sarei il colpevole, (e te pareva...)
> L'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa, una donna che si guarda allo specchio e nota le rughe ah! Tremendo, oddiooo! Una donna che tra qualche mese diventera' nonna e che per sentirsi ancora giovane e attraente e' andata a letto con un nonno!
> 
> Ragazzi, non mi quadra proprio per niente! Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina. Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.
> ...


Le prove ce l'hai, e a mio parere il fatto di averli beccati in flagrante bastava e avanzava.
Quindi, sventolargliele in faccia serve a poco adesso.
Capirei negasse l'accaduto, ma ovviamente non lo fa e sapere (com'era ipotizzabile) che si sono visti 3/4 volte invece di 1 non cambia di una virgola lo stato delle cose.
Con questo non voglio dire che non concederei alla signora l'incontro, che servirà solo e solamente e farle capire che sei perfettamente al corrente della frequenza dei loro incontri e poco più. 
In compenso, visto che già la sorella ti ha anticipato che alla fine la colpa è tua e che in fondo in fondo la tua insensibilità ha portato a questo, non escluderei anche un notevole aggravio della tua già consistente e giustificatissima incazzatura.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Basta che l'esperto sia lui, non è necessario esserlo in due.



Quindi tu pensi che sia stata l'unica volta??
Riguardo a quanto sopra io penso che bisogna essere in due in quanto ognuno deve racconta una balla "credibile" senza essere sgamati.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma non cambia che anche prima la troiaggine era solo nascosta e non percepita dal fulmine, questo volevo dire. Che poi sia cominciata prima non cambia o no?


Cambia se gli dice che è successo solo la volta che è stata sgamata.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero! Conosco una che l'ha fatto ed è stata l'unica volta.



Cioè ha organizzato un fine settimana fuori "porta" ed è stata la prima volta????


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Tutto sommato abbastanza bene . La " botta " e'stata grossa , qualche colloquio con la psicologa l ho fatto , ma ho ripreso in mano la mia vita . Lei l ho vista altre 2 volte per locali alla sera , dopo il matrimonio di cui ho scritto . Mi guardo in giro , lavoro tanto . Ora esco con una conosciuta in reparto , una ragazza siciliana ma di origine eritrea .. bellissima . Ci facciamo compagnia senza impegno : io non ho assolutamente voglia di impelagarmi in storie serie e lei ha giù il moroso . Per ora va bene così , non provo più rabbia ma amarezza .



Certo però anche tu una sigle no???????


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sicuramente vuole tornare dal marito. Il fatto che sia sotto effetto di innamoramento non toglie che a un certo punto valuti cosa invece sta perdendo o ha perso.


Intanto l'altro ha visto "a mala parat'" (brutta situazione) e si è dileguato credo.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Chiaramente ero ironico.....autoironico!



:up: lo immaginavo


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ricapitolando: *io sarei il colpevole, (e te pareva...)*
> L'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa, una donna che si guarda allo specchio e nota le rughe ah! Tremendo, oddiooo! Una donna che tra qualche mese diventera' nonna e che per sentirsi ancora giovane e attraente e' andata a letto con un nonno!
> 
> Ragazzi, non mi quadra proprio per niente! Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina. Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.
> ...


Mi sembra che hai avuto un solo commento in questo senso. In molti hanno da subito pensato che non era la prima volta.
Penso che adesso hai tutto per il confronto che continuo a consigliarti di farlo in un momento di tua serenità.


----------



## fulminato (23 Maggio 2017)

*E' stato troppo semplice*

incrociare i dati, il risultato e' questo: mio viaggio di 2 giorni e una  notte per lavoro nel mese di Gennaio : Motel al pomeriggio. Solito mio  viaggio a Febbraio : Hotel in riviera. Cosi' ogni mese sino alla mia  scoperta. L'unica differenza e' che l'ultima volta si sono allargati,  hanno optato per il week end lungo! 

Penso di fermarmi qui con le ricerche, sono piu' che sufficenti. Mi e'  balenata l'idea di fare un salto da lui, visto che ormai siamo quasi  parenti, chiedergli che intenzioni ha e se si accolla lui il  mantenimento eventuale. Un amante non puo' prendersi solo la parte  piacevole... Lui sapeva che lei era sposata e con figli, insinuandosi  nella famiglia l'ha distrutta. D'accordo che senza il volere di lei non  avrebbe combinato nulla ma lui ha le proprie responsabilita'

Adesso sono stanco, non seguo piu' nemmeno il lavoro e rimando gli  appuntamenti. Lei continua a inviarmi messaggi, oggi una mail  lunghissima, chiede perdono, dice di amarmi. Intanto i miei figli stanno  prendendo le distanze da lei, continuano a domandarsi perche'? Non  sanno tutto e non glielo diro' mai.


----------



## trilobita (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> incrociare i dati, il risultato e' questo: mio viaggio di 2 giorni e una  notte per lavoro nel mese di Gennaio : Motel al pomeriggio. Solito mio  viaggio a Febbraio : Hotel in riviera. Cosi' ogni mese sino alla mia  scoperta. L'unica differenza e' che l'ultima volta si sono allargati,  hanno optato per il week end lungo!
> 
> Penso di fermarmi qui con le ricerche, sono piu' che sufficenti. Mi e'  balenata l'idea di fare un salto da lui, visto che ormai siamo quasi  parenti, chiedergli che intenzioni ha e se si accolla lui il  mantenimento eventuale. Un amante non puo' prendersi solo la parte  piacevole... Lui sapeva che lei era sposata e con figli, insinuandosi  nella famiglia l'ha distrutta. D'accordo che senza il volere di lei non  avrebbe combinato nulla ma lui ha le proprie responsabilita'
> 
> Adesso sono stanco, non seguo piu' nemmeno il lavoro e rimando gli  appuntamenti. Lei continua a inviarmi messaggi, oggi una mail  lunghissima, chiede perdono, dice di amarmi. Intanto i miei figli stanno  prendendo le distanze da lei, continuano a domandarsi perche'? Non  sanno tutto e non glielo diro' mai.


Non puoi prenderti un po' di ferie ed estraniarti da tutto?
Fatti 15 giorni di malattia o ferie,esci e fai ciò che solitamente non riesci a fare,tipo coltivare il tuo hobby in profondità,qualsiasi cosa che abbassi il  tuo livello di rabbia.
Ti manca solo il confronto,da lì in poi sarà una strada dura,ma ben definita nei suoi margini....ora tutto e nebuloso,non sai e non riesci ad immaginare cosa sarà di te fra una settimana.
Quando hai intenzione di incontrarla?


----------



## stany (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> incrociare i dati, il risultato e' questo: mio viaggio di 2 giorni e una  notte per lavoro nel mese di Gennaio : Motel al pomeriggio. Solito mio  viaggio a Febbraio : Hotel in riviera. Cosi' ogni mese sino alla mia  scoperta. L'unica differenza e' che l'ultima volta si sono allargati,  hanno optato per il week end lungo!
> 
> Penso di fermarmi qui con le ricerche, sono piu' che sufficenti. Mi e'  balenata l'idea di fare un salto da lui, visto che ormai siamo quasi  parenti, chiedergli che intenzioni ha e se si accolla lui il  mantenimento eventuale. Un amante non puo' prendersi solo la parte  piacevole... Lui sapeva che lei era sposata e con figli, insinuandosi  nella famiglia l'ha distrutta. D'accordo che senza il volere di lei non  avrebbe combinato nulla ma lui ha le proprie responsabilita'
> 
> Adesso sono stanco, non seguo piu' nemmeno il lavoro e rimando gli  appuntamenti. Lei continua a inviarmi messaggi, oggi una mail  lunghissima, chiede perdono, dice di amarmi. Intanto i miei figli stanno  prendendo le distanze da lei, continuano a domandarsi perche'? Non  sanno tutto e non glielo diro' mai.


Al netto degli epiteti e contumelie si capisce che devi ancora amarla.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> A dire il vero io ho risposto a un tuo post. I giudizi morali vanno bene in alcuni casi  e in altri no?


Il giudizio morale è implicito.
Chi vuoi che dica che tradire è bene?!
Inultile ribadirlo.
Cerchiamo di ribadire i perché.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ricapitolando: io sarei il colpevole, (e te pareva...)
> L'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa, una donna che si guarda allo specchio e nota le rughe ah! Tremendo, oddiooo! Una donna che tra qualche mese diventera' nonna e che per sentirsi ancora giovane e attraente e' andata a letto con un nonno!
> 
> Ragazzi, non mi quadra proprio per niente! Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina. Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.
> ...





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Le prove ce l'hai, e a mio parere il fatto di averli beccati in flagrante bastava e avanzava.
> Quindi, sventolargliele in faccia serve a poco adesso.
> Capirei negasse l'accaduto, ma ovviamente non lo fa e sapere (com'era ipotizzabile) che si sono visti 3/4 volte invece di 1 non cambia di una virgola lo stato delle cose.
> Con questo non voglio dire che non concederei alla signora l'incontro, che servirà solo e solamente e farle capire che sei perfettamente al corrente della frequenza dei loro incontri e poco più.
> In compenso, visto che già la sorella ti ha anticipato che alla fine la colpa è tua e che in fondo in fondo la tua insensibilità ha portato a questo, non escluderei anche un notevole aggravio della tua già consistente e giustificatissima incazzatura.


Ma come fate a stravolgere le cose?
Lei si sentiva vecchia. Stop.
Perché mai dovrebbe essere una responsabilità del partner?
Perché mai dovrebbe essere uno scaricare colpe.
È una spiegazione, provvisoria, che si è data.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Cioè ha organizzato un fine settimana fuori "porta" ed è stata la prima volta????


Sì. È stata la sola volta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> incrociare i dati, il risultato e' questo: mio viaggio di 2 giorni e una  notte per lavoro nel mese di Gennaio : Motel al pomeriggio. Solito mio  viaggio a Febbraio : Hotel in riviera. Cosi' ogni mese sino alla mia  scoperta. L'unica differenza e' che l'ultima volta si sono allargati,  hanno optato per il week end lungo!
> 
> Penso di fermarmi qui con le ricerche, sono piu' che sufficenti. Mi e'  balenata l'idea di fare un salto da lui, visto che ormai siamo quasi  parenti, chiedergli che intenzioni ha e se si accolla lui il  *mantenimento* eventuale. Un amante non puo' prendersi solo la parte  piacevole... Lui sapeva che lei era sposata e con figli, insinuandosi  nella famiglia l'ha distrutta. D'accordo che senza il volere di lei non  avrebbe combinato nulla ma lui ha le proprie responsabilita'
> 
> Adesso sono stanco, non seguo piu' nemmeno il lavoro e rimando gli  appuntamenti. Lei continua a inviarmi messaggi, oggi una mail  lunghissima, chiede perdono, dice di amarmi. Intanto i miei figli stanno  prendendo le distanze da lei, continuano a domandarsi perche'? Non  sanno tutto e non glielo diro' mai.


Quale mantenimento?
Lei non lavora?


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Se la signora si sentiva vecchia doveva prendere una boccata di gioventù  e se è andata con un nonno vuol dire che fulminato lo ha usato male e il nonno bene. Chiedo venia fulminato


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> incrociare i dati, il risultato e' questo: mio viaggio di 2 giorni e una  notte per lavoro nel mese di Gennaio : Motel al pomeriggio. Solito mio  viaggio a Febbraio : Hotel in riviera. Cosi' ogni mese sino alla mia  scoperta. L'unica differenza e' che l'ultima volta si sono allargati,  hanno optato per il week end lungo!
> 
> Penso di fermarmi qui con le ricerche, sono piu' che sufficenti. Mi e'  balenata l'idea di fare un salto da lui, visto che ormai siamo quasi  parenti, chiedergli che intenzioni ha e se si accolla lui il  mantenimento eventuale. Un amante non puo' prendersi solo la parte  piacevole... Lui sapeva che lei era sposata e con figli, insinuandosi  nella famiglia l'ha distrutta. D'accordo che senza il volere di lei non  avrebbe combinato nulla ma lui ha le proprie responsabilita'
> 
> Adesso sono stanco, non seguo piu' nemmeno il lavoro e rimando gli  appuntamenti. Lei continua a inviarmi messaggi, oggi una mail  lunghissima, chiede perdono, dice di amarmi. Intanto i miei figli stanno  prendendo le distanze da lei, continuano a domandarsi perche'? Non  sanno tutto e non glielo diro' mai.


Adesso metti a "riposo" il cervello e comincia a concentrarti sulle cose importanti.
A lui lascialo perdere non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come fate a stravolgere le cose?
> Lei si sentiva vecchia. Stop.
> Perché mai dovrebbe essere una responsabilità del partner?
> Perché mai dovrebbe essere uno scaricare colpe.
> È una spiegazione, provvisoria, che si è data.


Brunetta, se ti riferisci a me vorrei chiarire che non penso, nè penserei MAI, nè ho MAI pensato che in un tradimento si possa dare al tradito anche la benchè MINIMA responsabilità.


----------



## fulminato (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale mantenimento?
> Lei non lavora?


volevo scrivere onere o non so nemmeno io cosa, l'assenza di lucidita' offusca il cervello

lei non ha diritto a nulla, la casa e' mia. Lei possiede una casa in comproprieta' con la sorella e uno stipendio sicuro


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunetta, se ti riferisci a me vorrei chiarire che non penso, nè penserei MAI, nè ho MAI pensato che in un tradimento si possa dare al tradito anche la benchè MINIMA responsabilità.


Mi riferisco a chi ha voluto interpretare come uno scaricare colpe la spiegazione che lei si è data.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a chi ha voluto interpretare come uno scaricare colpe la spiegazione che lei si è data.


Beh, se la spiegazione è questa ("l'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa") è uno scaricabarile mica male...oh, ci fosse UNA che abbia l'onestà di dire "l'ho fatto perchè mi attizzava"...


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giudizio morale è implicito.
> Chi vuoi che dica che tradire è bene?!
> Inultile ribadirlo.
> Cerchiamo di ribadire i perché.


Quindi il tuo commento sulla pesca a strascico su fb non conteneva nessun giudizio morale, secondo te?

A parte il fatto che il mio giudizio morale era riferito alla superficialità. Se lo è lui che fa pesca a strascico, lo è lei, per me anche di più, che ci finisce a letto in tre mesi.

Troverei interessante capire perché dirlo di lui va bene e dirlo di lei no...


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Intanto l'altro ha visto "a mala parat'" (brutta situazione) e si è dileguato credo.


 ovvio!! Se fosse stata una cosa importante non l'avrebbe lasciata sola. Poi avrà sentito una minaccia anche per la sua relazione seria. Ma lei lo sapeva eccome se lo sapeva!!!


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo commento sulla pesca a strascico su fb non conteneva nessun giudizio morale, secondo te?
> 
> A parte il fatto che il mio giudizio morale era riferito alla superficialità. Se lo è lui che fa pesca a strascico, lo è lei, per me anche di più, che ci finisce a letto in tre mesi.
> 
> Troverei interessante capire perché dirlo di lui va bene e dirlo di lei no...


ti correggo dopo un mese da quello che ha scoperto fulminato.


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ti correggo dopo un mese da quello che ha scoperto fulminato.


Si, ma quello sì é saputo dopo rispetto al discorso...


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio!! Se fosse stata una cosa importante non l'avrebbe lasciata sola. Poi avrà sentito una minaccia anche per la sua relazione seria. Ma lei lo sapeva eccome se lo sapeva!!!


Mi sa che ha scelto bene....il personaggio.....puro divertimento boh ma si può essere così sprovveduti???? 
A proposito ma l'altra ricetta?????


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, ma quello sì é saputo dopo rispetto al discorso...


:up:


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ti correggo dopo un mese da quello che ha scoperto fulminato.


La cosa comunque mi farebbe considerare ancor di piú una sciocchezza la storia del gioco sfuggito di mano. La tempistica mi fa pensare che a Dicembre quell'amicizia é stata stretta con in mente un approdo preciso.

Mi fa anche pensare che questa relazione non fosse il primo giro di giostra, ma questa è una mia impressione...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, se la spiegazione è questa ("*l'insensibile che non ha saputo leggere la sofferenza* di una donna che invecchia e si affaccia alle soglie della menopausa") è uno scaricabarile mica male...oh, ci fosse UNA che abbia l'onestà di dire "l'ho fatto perchè mi attizzava"...


Ma chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo commento sulla pesca a strascico su fb non conteneva nessun giudizio morale, secondo te?
> 
> A parte il fatto che il mio giudizio morale era riferito alla superficialità. Se lo è lui che fa pesca a strascico, lo è lei, per me anche di più, che ci finisce a letto in tre mesi.
> 
> Troverei interessante capire perché dirlo di lui va bene e dirlo di lei no...


Ma non è un giudizio morale dire che uno fa pesca a strascico!
È una modalità da poveretti. Più poveretta lei che è sensibile alla pesca a strascico.
Per me poveretto non è una valutazione di tipo morale, ma di modalità di chi cerca soluzioni minime.
Come dire che uno mangia da Mc Donald's.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> incrociare i dati, il risultato e' questo: mio viaggio di 2 giorni e una  notte per lavoro nel mese di Gennaio : Motel al pomeriggio. Solito mio  viaggio a Febbraio : Hotel in riviera. Cosi' ogni mese sino alla mia  scoperta. L'unica differenza e' che l'ultima volta si sono allargati,  hanno optato per il week end lungo!
> 
> Penso di fermarmi qui con le ricerche, sono piu' che sufficenti. Mi e'  balenata l'idea di fare un salto da lui, visto che ormai siamo quasi  parenti, chiedergli che intenzioni ha e se si accolla lui il  mantenimento eventuale. Un amante non puo' prendersi solo la parte  piacevole... Lui sapeva che lei era sposata e con figli, insinuandosi  nella famiglia l'ha distrutta. D'accordo che senza il volere di lei non  avrebbe combinato nulla ma lui ha le proprie responsabilita'
> 
> Adesso sono stanco, non seguo piu' nemmeno il lavoro e rimando gli  appuntamenti. Lei continua a inviarmi messaggi, oggi una mail  lunghissima, chiede perdono, dice di amarmi. Intanto i miei figli stanno  prendendo le distanze da lei, continuano a domandarsi perche'? Non  sanno tutto e non glielo diro' mai.


Semmai arriverete ad un faccia a faccia, prevedo una notevole arrampicata di specchi. A meno che...non decida di giocarsi la carta della totale franchezza. Ma ne dubito, fin quando nutrirà la speranza che tu non sia a conoscenza di tutte le sue scorribande tenterà di insabbiare e di essere omertosa. Ma forse a te nemmeno interessa quanto potrebbe essere sincera.

Stai tranquillo comunque che ama te, ha sempre amato te, e solo te.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mi sa che ha scelto bene....il personaggio.....puro divertimento boh ma si può essere così *sprovveduti*????
> A proposito ma l'altra ricetta?????


Ecco il sinonimo di poveretto.


----------



## fulminato (23 Maggio 2017)

Questa sera viene la mia cognatina. Mi ha chiamato, vuole venire a tutti i costi a pulirmi casa, lavare la biancheria, vedere come sto'...

Domanda: A parte il fatto che abbiamo avuto sempre un ottimo rapporto, secondo voi e' mia moglie che la spinge per tenermi sotto controllo o e' una sua iniziativa? Non ci sto capendo piu' un cz! In ogni caso ormai il dado e' tratto vedremo...


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è un giudizio morale dire che uno fa pesca a strascico!
> È una modalità da poveretti. Più poveretta lei che è sensibile alla pesca a strascico.
> Per me poveretto non è una valutazione di tipo morale, ma di modalità di chi cerca soluzioni minime.
> Come dire che uno mangia da Mc Donald's.


per me é sottolinearne la superficialità nelle relazioni e quindi nel considerare gli altri, e l'altro sesso, quindi io lo vedo come giudizio morale. E il mio intervento sul tuo post voleva sottolineare che lei non era da meno di lui.

Se il giudizio morale fosse stato intenzionalmente quello che mi sembra voglia intendere tu, non avrebbe avuto senso citarti...


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Questa sera viene la mia cognatina. Mi ha chiamato, vuole venire a tutti i costi a pulirmi casa, lavare la biancheria, vedere come sto'...
> 
> Domanda: A parte il fatto che abbiamo avuto sempre un ottimo rapporto, secondo voi e' mia moglie che la spinge per tenermi sotto controllo o e' una sua iniziativa? Non ci sto capendo piu' un cz! In ogni caso ormai il dado e' tratto vedremo...


È una mediatrice, che naturalmente in questo caso fa le parti principalmente di tua moglie.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Questa sera viene la mia cognatina. Mi ha chiamato, vuole venire a tutti i costi a pulirmi casa, lavare la biancheria, vedere come sto'...
> 
> Domanda: A parte il fatto che abbiamo avuto sempre un ottimo rapporto, secondo voi e' mia moglie che la spinge per tenermi sotto controllo o e' una sua iniziativa? Non ci sto capendo piu' un cz! In ogni caso ormai il dado e' tratto vedremo...


La prova l'avrai quando il tuo matrimonio si interrompe.
Tua moglie non vuole tenerti sotto controllo spera solo che parlando con la sorella lei possa "aiutarti" a capire che è stato "solo" un errore.
Comunque non dire nulla di quello che hai scoperto.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> La cosa comunque mi farebbe considerare ancor di piú una sciocchezza la storia del gioco sfuggito di mano. La tempistica mi fa pensare che a Dicembre quell'amicizia é stata stretta con in mente un approdo preciso.
> 
> Mi fa anche pensare che questa relazione non *fosse il primo giro di giostra*, ma questa è una mia impressione...


Anch'io ho scritto la stessa cosa nei post precedenti. Troppo smaliziata, anche nella scelta del "personaggi" uno che non gli avrebbe mai creato problemi.


----------



## stany (23 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> La cosa comunque mi farebbe considerare ancor di piú una sciocchezza la storia del gioco sfuggito di mano. La tempistica mi fa pensare che a Dicembre quell'amicizia é stata stretta con in mente un approdo preciso.
> 
> Mi fa anche pensare che questa relazione non fosse il primo giro di giostra, ma questa è una mia impressione...


Se due devono scopare non è che aspettino il nulla osta  vescovile!.....oggi si conoscono in chat ,domani scopano.Stop. La parola amicizia è ipocritamente usata in questo contesto. 
Fulminato ha i figli grandi,non deve mantenere la moglie; direi che può riflettere finché vuole,ma se deve prendere una decisone estrema penso che sia molto ma molto più agevolato di me,per esempio,che cerco di farmela andare pur avendo dall'altra una moglie per nulla collaborante: altro che scuse,pianti e suppliche.....


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se due devono scopare non è che aspettino il nulla osta  vescovile!.....oggi si conoscono in chat ,domani scopano.Stop. La parola amicizia è ipocritamente usata in questo contesto.
> Fulminato ha i figli grandi,non deve mantenere la moglie; direi che può riflettere finché vuole,ma se deve prendere una decisone estrema penso che sia molto ma molto più agevolato di me,per esempio,che cerco di farmela andare pur avendo dall'altra una moglie per nulla collaborante: altro che scuse,pianti e suppliche.....


Magari leggere ogni tanto...

Una persona che conosce e scopa, probabilmente ha conosciuto con l'intenzione di scopare, quindi non è un gioco sfuggito di mano ma una scopata cercata e voluta... Che è quello che ho scritto...


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mi sa che ha scelto bene....il personaggio.....puro divertimento boh ma si può essere così sprovveduti????
> A proposito ma l'altra ricetta?????


non trovo l'ingrediente giallo:rotfl:, un'altra?


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano con due auto.





trilobita ha detto:


> Lei ha parcheggiato la macchina alla stazione dei treni,in modo che il marito,se passava,vedendo l'auto li,immaginava avesse preso il treno per Roma,come da programma.vi era lì l'amante ad aspettarla con la sua fiat nera.
> Lei è salita sulla macchina dell'amante e in due su quell'unica auto sono andati nel motel sulla riviera.
> Il marito li ha seguiti ecc.ecc





Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero. Mi ero persa il particolare.





delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quindi tu pensi che sia stata l'unica volta??
> Riguardo a quanto sopra io penso che bisogna essere in due in quanto ognuno deve racconta una balla "credibile" senza essere sgamati.


Penso che ci si debba concentrare solo su quello che sappiamo con certezza,  che è già abbastanza.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano con due auto.





trilobita ha detto:


> Lei ha parcheggiato la macchina alla stazione dei treni,in modo che il marito,se passava,vedendo l'auto li,immaginava avesse preso il treno per Roma,come da programma.vi era lì l'amante ad aspettarla con la sua fiat nera.
> Lei è salita sulla macchina dell'amante e in due su quell'unica auto sono andati nel motel sulla riviera.
> Il marito li ha seguiti ecc.ecc





Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero. Mi ero persa il particolare.





delfino curioso ha detto:


> Cioè ha organizzato un fine settimana fuori "porta" ed è stata la prima volta????


Si discuteva sul fatto che non potesse essere il primo tradimento, non la prima volta di questa relazione.
Almeno così ho inteso io.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si discuteva sul fatto che non potesse essere il primo tradimento, non la prima volta di questa relazione.
> Almeno così ho inteso io.


Io sono mal pensante e credo che non lo sia.


----------



## ilnikko (24 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> *Questa sera viene la mia cognatina*. Mi ha chiamato, vuole venire a tutti i costi a pulirmi casa, lavare la biancheria, vedere come sto'...
> 
> Domanda: A parte il fatto che abbiamo avuto sempre un ottimo rapporto, secondo voi e' mia moglie che la spinge per tenermi sotto controllo o e' una sua iniziativa? Non ci sto capendo piu' un cz! In ogni caso ormai il dado e' tratto vedremo...


Vuoi fare le cose in grande ? fatti trovare col pippobaudo di fuori e provaci con tua cognata, dopo di che manda a cagare tutti quanti, tanto hai già capito che non potrai mai perdonare...te lo dico io che ci sono passato ed ho "investito" inutilmente anni in un recupero che sapevo impossibile.

Avvisami quando hai fatto che ti passo a prendere io....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vuoi fare le cose in grande ? fatti trovare col pippobaudo di fuori e provaci con tua cognata, dopo di che manda a cagare tutti quanti, tanto hai già capito che non potrai mai perdonare...te lo dico io che ci sono passato ed ho "investito" inutilmente anni in un recupero che sapevo impossibile.
> 
> Avvisami quando hai fatto che ti passo a prendere io....


In effetti "cognatina" è tutto un programma 

Era anche il titolo di un film "la cognatina" :rotfl:

Secondo me trombano (cit. Ovo Sodo)


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In effetti "cognatina" è tutto un programma
> 
> Era anche il titolo di un *film* "la cognatina" :rotfl:
> 
> Secondo me trombano (cit. Ovo Sodo)


Vero


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero


 ... Le parole contano.... :mexican:


----------



## insane (24 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero


Sembra uno di quei cosi alieni di Avatar


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Questa sera viene la mia cognatina. Mi ha chiamato, vuole venire a tutti i costi a pulirmi casa, lavare la biancheria, vedere come sto'...
> 
> Domanda: A parte il fatto che abbiamo avuto sempre un ottimo rapporto, secondo voi e' mia moglie che la spinge per tenermi sotto controllo o e' una sua iniziativa? Non ci sto capendo piu' un cz! In ogni caso ormai il dado e' tratto vedremo...


Secondo me è proprio fuori luogo che ti arrivi in casa. Fossi in lei me ne starei proprio fuori, e al tuo posto eviterei di coinvolgerla, anche solo per qualche aiuto in casa.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio fuori luogo che ti arrivi in casa. Fossi in lei me ne starei proprio fuori, e al tuo posto eviterei di coinvolgerla, anche solo per qualche aiuto in casa.


Quoto.
A me sembra addirittura assurda questa cosa.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio fuori luogo che ti arrivi in casa. Fossi in lei me ne starei proprio fuori, e al tuo posto eviterei di coinvolgerla, anche solo per qualche aiuto in casa.


Si 'na sega... Stiamo parlando di roba così


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.A me sembra addirittura assurda questa cosa.


Assurda assurda non lo e'. Nel senso che non è il primo caso che sento.Mia cognata, ora separata, ha messo le corna al marito una infinità di volte, a quanto ne so con diversi uomini e con modalità pessime (tipo riceverli a casa). Appena scoperta i miei suoceri e anche mio marito si sono mostrati vicini a mio cognato. Esaurita la separazione (invero non ne so nulla) o comunque sbollita l'area dell'addebito.  la famiglia si è riunita intorno alla sorella, che attualmente vive (oddio.... Anche di questo non ho riscontri recenti) con uno che aveva contribuito alla causa del tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si 'na sega... Stiamo parlando di roba così


Spirituale che sei


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vuoi fare le cose in grande ? fatti trovare col pippobaudo di fuori e provaci con tua cognata, dopo di che manda a cagare tutti quanti, tanto hai già capito che non potrai mai perdonare...te lo dico io che ci sono passato ed ho "investito" inutilmente anni in un recupero che sapevo impossibile.
> 
> Avvisami quando hai fatto che ti passo a prendere io....


E se ci sta  un cognato? Succede il quarantotto o forse uno scambio di sorelle.


----------



## fulminato (24 Maggio 2017)

Mi diverte la vostra ironia sulla cognatina... non ci avevo mai  pensato, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto di amicizia e molte volte le sono  stato vicino nei momenti di sconforto, lei single 43 anni, una convivenza fallita alle spalle.

E' venuta, contrariamente a quello che immaginavo ha parlato pochissimo di mia moglie, non mi pare schierata con la sorella, ho riflettuto molto su questa frase : "sino a 20 giorni fa tu eri la vittima e lei il carnefice, da allora le cose si sono  ribaltate, lei vittima e tu carnefice, adesso sei tu a decidere."  

Ci siamo scolati quasi una  bottiglia di grappa barricata, tant'e' che sono crollato sul  divano e ho dormito sino alle 6,00. Sul tavolo ho trovato un biglietto: questa sera se riesco passo a stirarti che la camice. Comunque oggi mi sento piu'  sereno tant'e' che ho ripreso il lavoro.

Con lei (mia moglie) avro' il confronto Sabato, ha chiamato questa mattina e ho risposto che sino a Sabato non saro' disponibile, l'ho sentita spenta, voce fievole e sottomessa. A pensarci io ho preso una bella botta ma lei l'ha presa piu' forte di me, se non altro il rimorso la tormentera' per il resto dei suoi giorni, perche' sino a quando tutto va' bene vivi una favola ma quando sei beccata torni alla realta'. Non credo che prima di questa abbia avuto altre storie, secondo me ha voluto provare a farsi un giro in giostra... comunque non escludo nulla, a questo punto non mi interessa piu' nulla.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi diverte la vostra ironia sulla cognatina... non ci avevo mai  pensato, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto di amicizia e molte volte le sono  stato vicino nei momenti di sconforto, lei single 43 anni, una convivenza fallita alle spalle.
> 
> E' venuta, contrariamente a quello che immaginavo ha parlato pochissimo di mia moglie, non mi pare schierata con la sorella, ho riflettuto molto su questa frase : "sino a 20 giorni fa tu eri la vittima e lei il carnefice, da allora le cose si sono  ribaltate, lei vittima e tu carnefice, adesso sei tu a decidere."
> 
> ...


Azz' mezza bottiglia di grappa e non è successo niente? Sarà per questa sera.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Maggio 2017)

Non farti impietosire ma vedi quello che é giusto per te.


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei fedifrago devi sopportare .....
> L'unica che ha passato l'esame è carolina


Ma sei in fissa ?
Mi citi ogni 3 X 2 

Scio ' nonno


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2017)

Sono in partenza X lavoro aeroporto vado al sud 
Speriamo si possa fare un bagnetto..anche se Farò tardi  ma il mare che meraviglia


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma sei in fissa ?
> Mi citi ogni 3 X 2
> 
> Scio ' nonno


Però mi rispondi. Carolina fai la brava dai....."fattella  na' risata ogni tanto". Non pensare troppo che ti scoppia la vena.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono in partenza X lavoro aeroporto vado al sud
> Speriamo si possa fare un bagnetto..anche se Farò tardi  ma il mare che meraviglia


Al sud? preso il passaporto che non ti fanno passare specialmente le fedigrafe.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Carolina se scendi a Napoli fammelo sapere così ti faccio da scorta


----------



## Frithurik (24 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi diverte la vostra ironia sulla cognatina... non ci avevo mai  pensato, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto di amicizia e molte volte le sono  stato vicino nei momenti di sconforto, lei single 43 anni, una convivenza fallita alle spalle.
> 
> E' venuta, contrariamente a quello che immaginavo ha parlato pochissimo di mia moglie, non mi pare schierata con la sorella, ho riflettuto molto su questa frase : "sino a 20 giorni fa tu eri la vittima e lei il carnefice, da allora le cose si sono  ribaltate, lei vittima e tu carnefice, adesso sei tu a decidere."
> 
> ...


Sicuramente anche la vergogna la sta divorando viva non solo con te ma soprattutto con i figli, per me ha fatto una ragazzata, senza rendersi nemmeno conto di quello che faceva. A te decidere la cosa piu' giusta per farti stare bene.


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi diverte la vostra ironia sulla cognatina... non ci avevo mai  pensato, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto di amicizia e molte volte le sono  stato vicino nei momenti di sconforto, lei single 43 anni, una convivenza fallita alle spalle.
> 
> E' venuta, contrariamente a quello che immaginavo ha parlato pochissimo di mia moglie, non mi pare schierata con la sorella, ho riflettuto molto su questa frase : "sino a 20 giorni fa tu eri la vittima e lei il carnefice, da allora le cose si sono  ribaltate, lei vittima e tu carnefice, adesso sei tu a decidere."
> 
> ...


Lei vittima di cosa? E tu carnefice perché?

Gli altri hanno fatto battute, ma mi sa che la cognatina ti ha irretito...


----------



## fulminato (24 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Lei vittima di cosa? E tu carnefice perché?
> 
> Gli altri hanno fatto battute, ma mi sa che la cognatina ti ha irretito...


Si riferiva al fatto che prima di essere scoperta io ero la vittima, poi le cose si sono ribaltate, i giochi li dirigo io.

No, non credo mi abbia irretito, la conosco da 30 e piu' anni, abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto di fratellanza, so che visto dall'esterno puo' apparire diverso.

Poi non so, boh, ho una tale confusione in testa e non vedo l'ora che sia finita. lentamente ritornero' a vivere.


----------



## fulminato (24 Maggio 2017)

Proprio adesso ho inviato un msg a mia cognata: trovo inopportuno che tu venga a casa, ti ringrazio della premura ma preferisco attendere sino dopo l'incontro con S.. 

Riflettendoci bene e' meglio cosi', grazie ragazzi, ho letto alcuni vs. messaggi e ho preso questa decisione.

Grazie ancora, non sono ancora abbastanza lucido, me ne rendo conto.


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Si riferiva al fatto che prima di essere scoperta io ero la vittima, poi le cose si sono ribaltate, i giochi li dirigo io.
> 
> No, non credo mi abbia irretito, la conosco da 30 e piu' anni, abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto di fratellanza, so che visto dall'esterno puo' apparire diverso.
> 
> Poi non so, boh, ho una tale confusione in testa e non vedo l'ora che sia finita. lentamente ritornero' a vivere.


Per me devi arrivare al confronto il più lucido possibile, anche a costo di rimandare, se ti serve.

Irretito nel senso che il fatto che ora il potere decisionale é passato a te non fa di te un carnefice. E il fatto che tu debba decidere se vuoi continuare il rapporto o no non fa di lei una vittima. A me sembra un altro modo per dare a te responsabilità che non hai. Io lo vedo come una sorta di ricatto morale.


----------



## stany (25 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi diverte la vostra ironia sulla cognatina... non ci avevo mai  pensato, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto di amicizia e molte volte le sono  stato vicino nei momenti di sconforto, lei single 43 anni, una convivenza fallita alle spalle.
> 
> E' venuta, contrariamente a quello che immaginavo ha parlato pochissimo di mia moglie, non mi pare schierata con la sorella, ho riflettuto molto su questa frase : "sino a 20 giorni fa tu eri la vittima e lei il carnefice, da allora le cose si sono  ribaltate, lei vittima e tu carnefice, adesso sei tu a decidere."
> 
> ...


Ti si apre un mondo a cui avevi mai pensato....inoltre, sarebbe una vendetta insuperabile.


----------



## stany (25 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Al sud? preso il passaporto che non ti fanno passare specialmente le fedigrafe.


Cioè....le donne che scrivono o disegnano storie di corna? 
(Fedifr...non fedigrafe..)


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Proprio adesso ho inviato un msg a mia cognata: trovo inopportuno che tu venga a casa, ti ringrazio della premura ma preferisco attendere sino dopo l'incontro con S..
> 
> Riflettendoci bene e' meglio cosi', grazie ragazzi, ho letto alcuni vs. messaggi e ho preso questa decisione.
> 
> Grazie ancora, non sono ancora abbastanza lucido, me ne rendo conto.


Mah, di fatto l'avanscoperta di tua cognata è la conferma dello stato di difficoltà di ta moglie. Hai fatto bene a rimandarla al mittente.

Chiaro che l'arrivo di tua cognata è il risultato del muro che hai alzato nei confronti di tua moglie, per cui l'impellenza di volerti in qualche modo "raggiungere" è il sintomo che lei sa di averla fatta grossa. Chissà cosa le passa per la testa adesso, ma stai tranquillo che la sua percezione dell'accaduto, come causa, non è sovrapponibile alla tua, quale parte che ne subisce solo le conseguenze. Significa che quando avrete modo di discutere lei ti dirà che ha commesso un errore (ma va), ti parlerà delle sue motivazioni (seppur becere), ti dirà che ti ama (può darsi)....ma quello che forse non capirà è che i danni veri non stanno tanto nella conclamazione del tradimento, ma bensì nella doppiezza che ha dimostrato e nella fredda capacità di agire come ha fatto.

In realtà la tua non è da considerarsi una posizione di vantaggio (so che non lo pensi), e non è che hai da punire un atto illecito compiuto scientemente ai tuoi danni, la realtà è che, invero, tua moglie è una deficiente e tra le parole che penserà di propinarti, tra le righe, capirai che forse la sua è solo una misera posizione.

Più che di lucidità hai bisogno di calma. Tra l'altro non dovrebbe esserti nemmeno difficile ottenerla, dopotutto con i figli a posto devi vedertela solo con lei.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Cioè....le donne che scrivono o disegnano storie di corna?
> (Fedifr...non fedigrafe..)


Grazie ma sto cazz' e' t9000000


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vuoi fare le cose in grande ? fatti trovare col pippobaudo di fuori e provaci con tua cognata, dopo di che manda a cagare tutti quanti, tanto hai già capito che non potrai mai perdonare...te lo dico io che ci sono passato ed ho "investito" inutilmente anni in un recupero che sapevo impossibile.
> 
> Avvisami quando hai fatto che ti passo a prendere io....


Ma grandissimo !:up::up::up:


----------



## fulminato (25 Maggio 2017)

E' strano, mi manca. Credo di odiarla eppure provo un senso di vuoto e di solitudine misto a malinconia.  Qualcuno di voi ha provato questo malessere, questo abbattimento? Sara' che ho assimilato il colpo e mi sto rilassando...

Mah, forse non e' lei che mi manca fisicamente ma la serenita', il sapere che comunque andasse la giornata a casa trovavo lei, forse il lutto di una persona cara provoca il medesimo stato d'animo.  E' dura comunque... un malinconico swing


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> E' strano, mi manca. Credo di odiarla eppure provo un senso di vuoto e di solitudine misto a malinconia.  Qualcuno di voi ha provato questo malessere, questo abbattimento? Sara' che ho assimilato il colpo e mi sto rilassando...
> 
> Mah, forse non e' lei che mi manca fisicamente ma la serenita', il sapere che comunque andasse la giornata a casa trovavo lei, forse il lutto di una persona cara provoca il medesimo stato d'animo.  E' dura comunque... un malinconico swing


Tranquillo è normale sentirsi così. Malinconico perchè ripensi ai bei momenti con lei, vuoto perchè dove prima c'era un noi adesso non c'è più niente e ti senti solo. Però preparati al peggio perchè l'odio che provi adesso ti tiene impegnato e in qualche modo ti lega ancora a lei. Verrà un momento in cui neanche questo proverai più allora ti sentirai veramente solo e disarmato, ecco vuol dire che sei entrato nella fase in cui "si ricomincia da me". Ti guardi allo specchio e decidi cosa vuoi essere d'ora in avanti, chi frequentare, che progetti mettere in piedi, cosa ti può rendere felice e cosa no...insomma riscrivi la mappa della tua vita, fai reset e cogli l'opportunità di reinventarti. Bonne chance!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Tranquillo è normale sentirsi così. Malinconico perchè ripensi ai bei momenti con lei, vuoto perchè dove prima c'era un noi adesso non c'è più niente e ti senti solo. Però preparati al peggio perchè l'odio che provi adesso ti tiene impegnato e in qualche modo ti lega ancora a lei. Verrà un momento in cui neanche questo proverai più allora ti sentirai veramente solo e disarmato, ecco vuol dire che sei entrato nella fase in cui "si ricomincia da me". Ti guardi allo specchio e decidi cosa vuoi essere d'ora in avanti, chi frequentare, che progetti mettere in piedi, cosa ti può rendere felice e cosa no...insomma riscrivi la mappa della tua vita, fai reset e cogli l'opportunità di reinventarti. Bonne chance!


Non siamo tutti uguali.
Però è vero che incredibilmente il senso di mancanza passa più velocemente di quanto ci si aspetti. Però non tutti riescono a provare.


----------



## insane (25 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> E' strano, mi manca. Credo di odiarla eppure provo un senso di vuoto e di solitudine misto a malinconia.  Qualcuno di voi ha provato questo malessere, questo abbattimento? Sara' che ho assimilato il colpo e mi sto rilassando...
> 
> Mah, forse non e' lei che mi manca fisicamente ma la serenita', il sapere che comunque andasse la giornata a casa trovavo lei, forse il lutto di una persona cara provoca il medesimo stato d'animo.  E' dura comunque... un malinconico swing


E' capitato (capita ancora) anche a me. Credo sia una reazione normale avere dei mood swing anche abbastanza feroci.

Fatti forza


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> E' strano, mi manca. Credo di odiarla eppure provo un senso di vuoto e di solitudine misto a malinconia.  Qualcuno di voi ha provato questo malessere, questo abbattimento? Sara' che ho assimilato il colpo e mi sto rilassando...
> 
> Mah, forse non e' lei che mi manca fisicamente ma la serenita', il sapere che comunque andasse la giornata a casa trovavo lei, forse il lutto di una persona cara provoca il medesimo stato d'animo.  E' dura comunque... un malinconico swing


Mi sembrerebbe strano il contrario, che non provassi nulla.
Anni con una persona avranno la loro importanza, no?
Non ti manca la serenità, ma proprio la persona.
Una non vale l'altra.


----------



## fulminato (26 Maggio 2017)

Oggi ero in auto e l'ho intravista, camminava sul marciapiede opposto quindi ho potuto vederla frontalmente, era sola. Sono passati 40 giorni da quando l'ho vista l'ultima volta. Cosa ho provato non riesco a descriverlo, un misto di sensazioni che non so descrivere. Domani pomeriggio la incontro e' arrivato il momento, sono pronto. Ho deciso cosa voglio a prescindere da quello che lei dira'. Sincera o menzoniera non cambiera' la mia decisione, non posso fidarmi per il resto della vita e il pensiero di lei con l'altro mi perseguitera' rendendo le nostre vite un'inferno.

Non riusciro' a guardarla, toccarla, accarezzarla come prima, avro' sempre quella visione dinnanzi agli occhi.
Come mi sentiro' durante le mie trasferte, quando saro' lontano da casa per uno o due giorni? Non ce la farei, soffrirei piu' di adesso. Voglio tornare a vivere, riprendere in mano la mia vita e ricominciare, innamorarmi un'altra volta se sara' possibile. Domani sentiro' la sua versione, l'ascoltero' senza interromperla e se avra' mentito tirero' fuori le prove, se sara' sincera non influenzera' la mia decisione.

Ieri sera sono stato in giro con i miei figli, siamo andati a berci una cosa e abbiamo parlato, mi hanno detto che tutto quello che decidero' sara' accettato e tra di noi non cambiera' nulla. A loro non ho detto tutto, non ho parlato delle mie ricerche e dei dubbi che ancora mi martellano. Ho la fortuna di avere dei figli grandi e indipendenti.


----------



## Frithurik (26 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Oggi ero in auto e l'ho intravista, camminava sul marciapiede opposto quindi ho potuto vederla frontalmente, era sola. Sono passati 40 giorni da quando l'ho vista l'ultima volta. Cosa ho provato non riesco a descriverlo, un misto di sensazioni che non so descrivere. Domani pomeriggio la incontro e' arrivato il momento, sono pronto. Ho deciso cosa voglio a prescindere da quello che lei dira'. Sincera o menzoniera non cambiera' la mia decisione, non posso fidarmi per il resto della vita e il pensiero di lei con l'altro mi perseguitera' rendendo le nostre vite un'inferno.
> 
> Non riusciro' a guardarla, toccarla, accarezzarla come prima, avro' sempre quella visione dinnanzi agli occhi.
> Come mi sentiro' durante le mie trasferte, quando saro' lontano da casa per uno o due giorni? Non ce la farei, soffrirei piu' di adesso. Voglio tornare a vivere, riprendere in mano la mia vita e ricominciare, innamorarmi un'altra volta se sara' possibile. Domani sentiro' la sua versione, l'ascoltero' senza interromperla e se avra' mentito tirero' fuori le prove, se sara' sincera non influenzera' la mia decisione.
> ...


Non so , ma nelle tue parole leggo ancora piu' amore che odio, secondo me tu l'ami ancora, vedi quello che dice, poi dai al tempo le tue decisioni, sei molto ferito e non lo metto in dubbio, ma come ho scritto in un altro post per me lei *ha fatto una ragazzata*, e stata buggerata da quel coglione, e la stessa cosa per esempio ,che se lei si trovava in una comitiva sbagliata e c'era di tirare una canna l'ho avrebbe fatto, solo per provare il gusto del proibito, una madre non rovina una famiglia per una scopata, poi se ne era innamorata e' un'altro discorso.Io la penso cosi'.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Maggio 2017)

Ricordati che non sarà una passeggiata qualunque strada tu prenderai, soffrirai comunque. Pensa bene a quello che vuoi veramente fare.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Oggi ero in auto e l'ho intravista, camminava sul marciapiede opposto quindi ho potuto vederla frontalmente, era sola. Sono passati 40 giorni da quando l'ho vista l'ultima volta. Cosa ho provato non riesco a descriverlo, un misto di sensazioni che non so descrivere. Domani pomeriggio la incontro e' arrivato il momento, sono pronto. Ho deciso cosa voglio a prescindere da quello che lei dira'. Sincera o menzoniera non cambiera' la mia decisione, non posso fidarmi per il resto della vita e il pensiero di lei con l'altro mi perseguitera' rendendo le nostre vite un'inferno.
> 
> Non riusciro' a guardarla, toccarla, accarezzarla come prima, avro' sempre quella visione dinnanzi agli occhi.
> Come mi sentiro' durante le mie trasferte, quando saro' lontano da casa per uno o due giorni? Non ce la farei, soffrirei piu' di adesso. Voglio tornare a vivere, riprendere in mano la mia vita e ricominciare, innamorarmi un'altra volta se sara' possibile. Domani sentiro' la sua versione, l'ascoltero' senza interromperla e se avra' mentito tirero' fuori le prove, se sara' sincera non influenzera' la mia decisione.
> ...




Oltre al fatto che tu devi stare bene ed essere convinto della decisione che prenderai, avere l'amore dei figli in questo momento è fondamentale.
In bocca a lupo per tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Oggi ero in auto e l'ho intravista, camminava sul marciapiede opposto quindi ho potuto vederla frontalmente, era sola. Sono passati 40 giorni da quando l'ho vista l'ultima volta. Cosa ho provato non riesco a descriverlo, un misto di sensazioni che non so descrivere. Domani pomeriggio la incontro e' arrivato il momento, sono pronto. Ho deciso cosa voglio a prescindere da quello che lei dira'. Sincera o menzoniera non cambiera' la mia decisione, non posso fidarmi per il resto della vita e il pensiero di lei con l'altro mi perseguitera' rendendo le nostre vite un'inferno.
> 
> Non riusciro' a guardarla, toccarla, accarezzarla come prima, avro' sempre quella visione dinnanzi agli occhi.
> Come mi sentiro' durante le mie trasferte, quando saro' lontano da casa per uno o due giorni? Non ce la farei, soffrirei piu' di adesso. Voglio tornare a vivere, riprendere in mano la mia vita e ricominciare, innamorarmi un'altra volta se sara' possibile. Domani sentiro' la sua versione, l'ascoltero' senza interromperla e se avra' mentito tirero' fuori le prove, se sara' sincera non influenzera' la mia decisione.
> ...


Sembra una partita secca da cui deve uscire un esito..

Mentre io penso in questi casi che si apre nostro malgrado un campionato con molte "giornate" da giocare....


----------



## insane (26 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Oggi ero in auto e l'ho intravista, camminava sul marciapiede opposto quindi ho potuto vederla frontalmente, era sola. Sono passati 40 giorni da quando l'ho vista l'ultima volta. Cosa ho provato non riesco a descriverlo, un misto di sensazioni che non so descrivere. Domani pomeriggio la incontro e' arrivato il momento, sono pronto. Ho deciso cosa voglio a prescindere da quello che lei dira'. Sincera o menzoniera non cambiera' la mia decisione, non posso fidarmi per il resto della vita e il pensiero di lei con l'altro mi perseguitera' rendendo le nostre vite un'inferno.
> 
> Non riusciro' a guardarla, toccarla, accarezzarla come prima, avro' sempre quella visione dinnanzi agli occhi.
> Come mi sentiro' durante le mie trasferte, quando saro' lontano da casa per uno o due giorni? Non ce la farei, soffrirei piu' di adesso. Voglio tornare a vivere, riprendere in mano la mia vita e ricominciare, innamorarmi un'altra volta se sara' possibile. Domani sentiro' la sua versione, l'ascoltero' senza interromperla e se avra' mentito tirero' fuori le prove, se sara' sincera non influenzera' la mia decisione.
> ...


40 giorni non sono niente. Qualunque sia la tua decisione prenditi comunque svariati mesi per rimuginarci sopra e fai in modo di far sedimentare tutta la polvere che hai intorno.


----------



## francoff (26 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Oggi ero in auto e l'ho intravista, camminava sul marciapiede opposto quindi ho potuto vederla frontalmente, era sola. Sono passati 40 giorni da quando l'ho vista l'ultima volta. Cosa ho provato non riesco a descriverlo, un misto di sensazioni che non so descrivere. Domani pomeriggio la incontro e' arrivato il momento, sono pronto. Ho deciso cosa voglio a prescindere da quello che lei dira'. Sincera o menzoniera non cambiera' la mia decisione, non posso fidarmi per il resto della vita e il pensiero di lei con l'altro mi perseguitera' rendendo le nostre vite un'inferno.
> 
> Non riusciro' a guardarla, toccarla, accarezzarla come prima, avro' sempre quella visione dinnanzi agli occhi.
> Come mi sentiro' durante le mie trasferte, quando saro' lontano da casa per uno o due giorni? Non ce la farei, soffrirei piu' di adesso. Voglio tornare a vivere, riprendere in mano la mia vita e ricominciare, innamorarmi un'altra volta se sara' possibile. Domani sentiro' la sua versione, l'ascoltero' senza interromperla e se avra' mentito tirero' fuori le prove, se sara' sincera non influenzera' la mia decisione.
> ...


Perché c è . Pensala tra un paio di anni con un altro uomo al suo fianco , felice di essersi rifatta una vita  ... sarai ancora così categorico ?


----------



## Trizio70 (27 Maggio 2017)

Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina. 

Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.

Posso chiederti come sei riuscito ad avere queste informazioni?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> Oggi sono passato a ritirare il tabulato,il parente/amico che me lo ha consegnato era in imbarazzo... mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e ha aggiunto: le tracce la collocano in 2 diversi Hotel della riviera per 3 volte, 1 volta in1 Motel a ore nei dintorni della mia cittadina.
> 
> Come sospettavo! Anche se preparato psicologicamente a ricevere la botta il cuore e' saltato in gola.
> 
> Posso chiederti come sei riuscito ad avere queste informazioni?


Salve Trizio, devi quotare  se no non si comprende bene 
Benvenuto


----------



## mistral (27 Maggio 2017)

Quaranta giorni sono nulla.Non sforzarti ora a pensare come ti sentirai gli anni a venire.Vivi l'oggi.
A volte chi si è ustionato con l'acqua calda avrà ancora più cura di starne lontano che non di chi l'acqua calda l'ha solo vista da lontano.
Lo so purtroppo come ti senti ora e lo schifo che provi per lei ,scordati che passi del tutto ma può diventare accettabile se in contropartita migliorano altri aspetti.
Puoi prendere tempo per riappropriarvi di voi stessi oppure per progredire con l'allontanamento e ricorda che per un bel lasso di tempo,in ogni momento puoi cambiare idea.


----------



## fulminato (27 Maggio 2017)

Buongiorno ragazzi/e, sono nervoso, conto le ore che mancano al confronto.
Mi sembra di vivere un sogno, una brutta storia che non mi appartiene e invece ne sono il protagonista.
Questa mattina la ragazza che abita di rimpetto si sposa, ironia della sorte! E' pieno di auto e ragazzi/e festanti, fiori e grida. Inevitabilmente penso al mio matrimonio.

Vedremo come andra' a finire, mancano circa sei ore e lei sara' qui. 

@Trizio, se conosci qualcuno in questura puoi chiedergli un favore: Hotel, Motel ecc. hanno l'obbligo di registrare e consegnare alle questure i dati degli ospiti registrati, questi verranno immessi in un database che verra' utilizzato da loro per svariati motivi. es. ricerca di persone ecc. I dati sensibili pero' non potrai utilizzarli come prova in un tribunale senza autorizzazzione della magistratura, credo che solo le agenzie investigative abbiano l'autorizzazzione.


----------



## fulminato (27 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché c è . Pensala tra un paio di anni con un altro uomo al suo fianco , felice di essersi rifatta una vita  ... sarai ancora così categorico ?



Ciao, non riesco a proiettarmi nel futuro. Al momento immagino lei con l'altro, cosa si saranno detti? Come la faceva sentire? Il sesso e' stato meglio con lui? e con lui si comportava come con me? Si e' innamorata? Lo ama ancora?  Migliaia di domande che probabilmente oggi le porro'.


----------



## fulminato (27 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Non so , ma nelle tue parole leggo ancora piu' amore che odio, secondo me tu l'ami ancora, vedi quello che dice, poi dai al tempo le tue decisioni, sei molto ferito e non lo metto in dubbio, ma come ho scritto in un altro post per me lei *ha fatto una ragazzata*, e stata buggerata da quel coglione, e la stessa cosa per esempio ,che se lei si trovava in una comitiva sbagliata e c'era di tirare una canna l'ho avrebbe fatto, solo per provare il gusto del proibito, una madre non rovina una famiglia per una scopata, poi se ne era innamorata e' un'altro discorso.Io la penso cosi'.


Probabilmente inconsciamente la amo ancora, ma non me ne rendo conto.
Non credo alla ragazzata... a 47 anni ragazzata significa commettere un errore, ti rendi conto e ripari. Nel mio caso si tratta di reiterazione. Diciamo che ci ha preso gusto e ha continuato... la domanda che mi assilla e' : se non l'avessi beccata in flagrante quanto sarebbe durata e con quali conseguenze?


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao, non riesco a proiettarmi nel futuro. Al momento immagino lei con l'altro, cosa si saranno detti? Come la faceva sentire? Il sesso e' stato meglio con lui? e con lui si comportava come con me? Si e' innamorata? Lo ama ancora?  Migliaia di domande che probabilmente oggi le porro'.


Adesso che è scesa dalla giostra scommetto che ti dirà che è stato solo sesso, che dirà insoddisfacente, poi ti dirà che è stata una volta sola, poi ancora che ama te, che non vale la pena buttare il vs matrimonio per una sciocchezza etc.
Credo che le storie e le giustificazioni si assomiglino tutte.

Tu invece ti troverai nella difficilissima posizione di operare delle scelte per te stesso, nel contrasto tra cosa desideri e cosa ti dice di fare la tua razionalità, nel turbine di sentimenti che non avresti mai pensato di poter provare.

E questo, asciuttamente diventa tutto, tutta la tua vita in un colloquio.

Fai quello che ti fa sentire meglio, per te adesso e cerca di proiettarti in un futuro che comprenda te prima di tutto, uber alles, me first.....
E tutelati, razionalmente, da quello che potrebbero essere rivendicazioni presenti o future.


----------



## francoff (27 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao, non riesco a proiettarmi nel futuro. Al momento immagino lei con l'altro, cosa si saranno detti? Come la faceva sentire? Il sesso e' stato meglio con lui? e con lui si comportava come con me? Si e' innamorata? Lo ama ancora?  Migliaia di domande che probabilmente oggi le porro'.


Il mio intervento era solo in relazione al fatto che L hai vista per strada . Le altre domande ce le siamo poste tutti . Certo che le piaceva certo che ci stava bene altrimenti cosa ci sarebbe andata a fare ? Certo che era coinvolta e scopavano bene ! Ma il punto è un altro : prima di tutto sei tu poi se ci può essere ancora un voi ... Per me fai bene ad indagare e cercare di tutelarti


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2017)

Cosa serve indagare più a fondo? A trovare altre informazioni che ci convincano che stiamo facendo bene a lasciare? Se non si trova altro comunque si lascia lo stesso, giusto? Che senso ha insistere, ci si vuole far male inutilmente. Se si è presa la decisione di troncare, per quel evento inutile approfondire. Se invece si vuol perdonare ha  senso scavare, una minima certezza che non sia accaduto altre volte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente inconsciamente la amo ancora, ma non me ne rendo conto.
> Non credo alla ragazzata... a 47 anni ragazzata significa commettere un errore, ti rendi conto e ripari. Nel mio caso si tratta di reiterazione. Diciamo che ci ha preso gusto e ha continuato... la domanda che mi assilla e' : se non l'avessi beccata in flagrante quanto sarebbe durata e con quali conseguenze?


sarebbe durata 1/2 anni forse anche meno, la cosa si sarebbe esaurita da sola, perché non aveva significato. Non esiste molto in quei rapporti un'attrazione ben localizzata in un determinato momento.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi/e, *sono nervoso*, conto le ore che mancano al confronto.
> Mi sembra di vivere un sogno, una brutta storia che non mi appartiene e invece ne sono il protagonista.
> Questa mattina la ragazza che abita di rimpetto si sposa, ironia della sorte! E' pieno di auto e ragazzi/e festanti, fiori e grida. Inevitabilmente penso al mio matrimonio.
> 
> ...


oggi saprai se tua moglie ha voglia di ricostruire (dicendoti tutta la verità con sincerità) oppure le solite stronzate.
si calmo indipendentemente dalle sue parole e se vedi che proprio non riesci a sopportare blocca il discorso e rimanda ad un'altra volta.
Hai il mio sostegno. (virtuale)


----------



## mistral (28 Maggio 2017)

Com'è andata?


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

E' successo quello che non doveva succedere... 
Ha suonato il  campanello, ho aperto. Lei si e' gettata al mio collo con una abbraccio e  baciandomi mi ha sussurato : quanto mi sei mancato. Complice  l'astinenza di quaranta giorni e' scoppiata una passione indescrivibile,  ci siamo ritrovati sul divano e non ricordo nemmeno come ci siamo  arrivati.
Durante il rapporto ho sfogato la mia rabbia tanto che lei mi ha sussurrato: mi stai facendo male. Sesso, solo maledetto sesso!

Poi  ci siamo ripresi, e' tornata la lucidita', ha preparato il caffe' e le  ho chiesto : Perche'? Lei di rimando, senza interruzioni e guardandomi  negli occhi: Era da un po' di tempo che volevo parlartene ma non ho mai  trovato le parole giuste, credevo inoltre che mi avresti presa per  stupida. L'eta' sta scorrendo, il fatto di diventare nonna a breve,  vedermi le rughe sotto gli occhi, sulla fronte, i muscoli che si  rilassano ecc. ecc. 
Insomma, per sentirsi ancora attraente ha voluto riprovare l'emozione di sentirsi ancora corteggiata...

E  io? non hai pensato a me? Quando parlavamo di questo ci ridevamo sopra,  facevamo progetti per il nipotino e non smettevo mai di dirti che  quelle rughette mi eccitavano, che ti amavo ancora come il primo giorno,  che se tornassi indietro saresti ancora tu la compagna della mia vita e  la madre dei nostri figli ecc. ecc.

Quindi hai pensato bene di  trovarti un'amante per risolvere la tua cazzo di crisi esistenziale...  (iniziavo ad alterarmi e non volevo accadesse) Lei: amante? Amante e' la  definizione di chi ama clandestinamente di passionale, per me non era  cosi'.

Ahhhh! allora sono proprio un coglione io, che stupido! Ti  ho beccata al mare a 130 km da casa, registrata in una camera  d'albergo, a passeggio abbracciata ad uno sconosciuto e non ho pensato  che potessi trovarti li' per ritrovare il tuo equilibrio e lui e' solo  il tuo terapeuta di fiducia e quindi non c'e' nulla di strano decidere  di passare il week end con lui. (sempre piu' alterato) 

Lei: occhi bassi, lacrimucce e smorfietta da bambina.

Interrompo qui, proseguiro' piu' tardi. A dopo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> E' successo quello che non doveva succedere...
> Ha suonato il  campanello, ho aperto. Lei si e' gettata al mio collo con una abbraccio e  baciandomi mi ha sussurato : quanto mi sei mancato. Complice  l'astinenza di quaranta giorni e' scoppiata una passione indescrivibile,  ci siamo ritrovati sul divano e non ricordo nemmeno come ci siamo  arrivati.
> Durante il rapporto ho sfogato la mia rabbia tanto che lei mi ha sussurrato: mi stai facendo male. Sesso, solo maledetto sesso!
> 
> ...


Intanto vi siete parlato, uno scoglio è  superato


----------



## Fabry (28 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto vi siete parlato, uno scoglio è  superato


Si è importante che si siano parlati, ma se continua con queste motivazioni...

Ciao Fiammetta


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> E' successo quello che non doveva succedere...
> Ha suonato il  campanello, ho aperto. Lei si e' gettata al mio collo con una abbraccio e  baciandomi mi ha sussurato : quanto mi sei mancato. Complice  l'astinenza di quaranta giorni e' scoppiata una passione indescrivibile,  ci siamo ritrovati sul divano e non ricordo nemmeno come ci siamo  arrivati.
> Durante il rapporto ho sfogato la mia rabbia tanto che lei mi ha sussurrato: mi stai facendo male. Sesso, solo maledetto sesso!
> 
> ...



Bah, mi sembra un po "poco" come motivazione aspetto la fine del racconto per esprimermi.
Buona domenica


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Fabry ha detto:


> Si è importante che si siano parlati, ma se continua con queste motivazioni...
> 
> Ciao Fiammetta


Ciao fabry :bacio:


Vero, poi fulminato scrive il seguito vediamo  come si è  comportata poi


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

Ma qui tutti che trombano con il/la fedifrag* di fresco scopert* senza un cazzo di test medico?

Ammazza che coraggio...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma qui tutti che trombano con il/la fedifrag* di fresco scopert* senza un cazzo di test medico?
> 
> Ammazza che coraggio...


Sono agiti senza razionalità.


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono agiti senza razionalità.


Sono convinto... Ma mi fa specie che facciano quasi tutti così e non se ne preoccupino neanche dopo.

E comunque, a suo tempo. La signora mi fece fare tutti gli esami, prima di ripristinare i contatti sessuali (secondo me giustamente).


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

Non ero pronto a farle la domanda che piu' mi angosciava: " Come lo hai conosciuto, quante volte e' successo?"
Ero troppo nervoso per porle quelle domande, la conosco molto bene, lei odia essere pressata, avrei rischiato che si chiudesse nel mutismo o rispondesse a vanvera. Quindi, vista l'ora le chiesi se volesse accompagnarmi a mangiare un boccone o volesse tornare a casa dalla sorella. La domanda le procuro' un sorriso e la risposta fu' scontata. faccio una doccia, mi preparo ecc. Cerco' un asciugamano e sbotto' allegramente : Questa casa da quando non ci sono io e' un disastro, non si trova piu' niente... non risposi e pensai che stava iniziando ad allargarsi troppo.

Prevedibile che durante la cena inizio' a parlare dei figli, di come eravamo, ricordi di anni ecc. Io avrei voluto risponderle; ma brutta zocc., hai voluto rovinare tutto!!! mi trattenni e mi stupii della calma e anche della rassegnazione che provavo. Possibile che per lei e' come se nulla fosse cambiato, possibile che a me non interessava piu' nulla di lei?

Ce ne andammo, lei continuava a parlare e io accennavo con il capo o con un mugugno. Arrivati dinnanzi casa mi chiese: vuoi che rimango o che vada via? Rimani, se ti fa piacere. Entrati a casa si mise comoda sul divano, era rilassata... Io mi parai di fronte a lei in piedi : come l'hai conosciuto? 
Da stupida, come le ragazzine su FB
Quanto tempo? Era la fine di Settembre, mi chiese l'amicizia e accettai, inizio' a scrivermi msg perche' aveva visto una mia foto e le ricordavo un grande amore. Poi inizio' a scrivermi msg romantici e a sedurmi. 
Io sentivo ribollire il sangue, le tempie martellarmi e il disgusto in gola. Le chiesi : quante volte vi siete visti? Il cuore era in gola e quei secondi in attesa della risposta erano interminabili, lei prese tempo facendo finta di ricordare, conto' sulle dita 1..2.. Chiesi:  Due volte? la risposta: Si!  Mi domando quale forza misteriosa mi abbia trattenuto dal non sbroccare e dal farmi rimanere calmo e lucido, forse perche' mi aspettavo una risposta simile? Tutto scontato?

Sapevo che dovevo smettere di farle domande, abbiamo tutto il tempo. Le dissi: L'altra sera con tua sorella abbiamo iniziato una bottiglia di grappa, ce n'e' ancora, vuoi un goccio? Accetto' e stemprai il clima teso. 

Ragazzi scusate, mi sto' accorgendo di scrivere un romanzo, vado a prendere una boccata d'aria.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ero pronto a farle la domanda che piu' mi angosciava: " Come lo hai conosciuto, quante volte e' successo?"
> Ero troppo nervoso per porle quelle domande, la conosco molto bene, lei odia essere pressata, avrei rischiato che si chiudesse nel mutismo o rispondesse a vanvera. Quindi, vista l'ora le chiesi se volesse accompagnarmi a mangiare un boccone o volesse tornare a casa dalla sorella. La domanda le procuro' un sorriso e la risposta fu' scontata. faccio una doccia, mi preparo ecc. Cerco' un asciugamano e sbotto' allegramente : Questa casa da quando non ci sono io e' un disastro, non si trova piu' niente... non risposi e pensai che stava iniziando ad allargarsi troppo.
> 
> Prevedibile che durante la cena inizio' a parlare dei figli, di come eravamo, ricordi di anni ecc. Io avrei voluto risponderle; ma brutta zocc., hai voluto rovinare tutto!!! mi trattenni e mi stupii della calma e anche della rassegnazione che provavo. Possibile che per lei e' come se nulla fosse cambiato, possibile che a me non interessava piu' nulla di lei?
> ...


Come romanzo non è un granché :unhappy:


----------



## Frithurik (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ero pronto a farle la domanda che piu' mi angosciava: " Come lo hai conosciuto, quante volte e' successo?"
> Ero troppo nervoso per porle quelle domande, la conosco molto bene, lei odia essere pressata, avrei rischiato che si chiudesse nel mutismo o rispondesse a vanvera. Quindi, vista l'ora le chiesi se volesse accompagnarmi a mangiare un boccone o volesse tornare a casa dalla sorella. La domanda le procuro' un sorriso e la risposta fu' scontata. faccio una doccia, mi preparo ecc. Cerco' un asciugamano e sbotto' allegramente : Questa casa da quando non ci sono io e' un disastro, non si trova piu' niente... non risposi e pensai che stava iniziando ad allargarsi troppo.
> 
> Prevedibile che durante la cena inizio' a parlare dei figli, di come eravamo, ricordi di anni ecc. Io avrei voluto risponderle; ma brutta zocc., hai voluto rovinare tutto!!! mi trattenni e mi stupii della calma e anche della rassegnazione che provavo. Possibile che per lei e' come se nulla fosse cambiato, possibile che a me non interessava piu' nulla di lei?
> ...


Mahh!!!! neanche Camilleri, Sc...te cene , ma di come ti avevo letto incazzato , credevo che l'avessi messo alla porta subito, bohh forse l'amore vince su tutto.:facepalm:


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

La faccio breve, la notte l'ha passata da me, ho ripetuto la domanda altre volte. Solita risposta: solo 2 volte.

Questa mattina l'ho cacciata tra le lacrime e richieste di perdono, sono esploso come un vulcano.
Le ultime sua frasi che ricordo tra le sue lacrime : continuiamo a vederci almeno una volta la settimana, il distacco se dovra' avvenire sara' meno duro. 

E' finita! sono solo, ricomincero' a vivere, lentamente ci riusciro', sara' dura lo so.


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mahh!!!! neanche Camilleri, Sc...te cene , ma di come ti avevo letto incazzato , credevo che l'avessi messo alla porta subito, bohh forse l'amore vince su tutto.:facepalm:


Ho dovuto mantenere la calma, non potevo metterla alla porta subito, volevo che rispondesse alle mie domande e ho cercato l'atmosfera giusta, sono andato contro il mio impulso. Adesso so' che e' falsa, ne ho la certezza, puo' avermi tradito anche in passato, non possi piu' fidarmi di lei, posso immagire di tutto. Lentamente ricomincero' a vivere.


----------



## Frithurik (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho dovuto mantenere la calma, non potevo metterla alla porta subito, volevo che rispondesse alle mie domande e ho cercato l'atmosfera giusta, sono andato contro il mio impulso. Adesso so' che e' falsa, ne ho la certezza, puo' avermi tradito anche in passato, non possi piu' fidarmi di lei, posso immagire di tutto. Lentamente ricomincero' a vivere.


Ma le hai mostrato tutti i tabulati che avevi in mano?
Forse ti sei vendicato in modo molto crudele, passando la notte con lei, si e' illusa di un eventuale  perdono, lo so che il male che ti ha fatto e' imparaconabile, ma perche' questa cattiveria, e sempre la donna cui hai passato tanti anni della tua vita, e soprattutto la madre dei tuoi figli.


----------



## Frithurik (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho dovuto mantenere la calma, non potevo metterla alla porta subito, volevo che rispondesse alle mie domande e ho cercato l'atmosfera giusta, sono andato contro il mio impulso. Adesso so' che e' falsa, ne ho la certezza, puo' avermi tradito anche in passato, non possi piu' fidarmi di lei, posso immagire di tutto. Lentamente ricomincero' a vivere.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dimenticavo, forse aveva timore di ferirti di piu' ,forse voleva valutare il danno fatto in modo piu' fievole, forse si vergognava,non tutti i traditori al primo confronto dicono la verita'.
> non so che dire forse l'avresti dovuto fare parlare dopo avergli mostrato le prove , o lo hai gia fatto?


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho dovuto mantenere la calma, non potevo metterla alla porta subito, volevo che rispondesse alle mie domande e ho cercato l'atmosfera giusta, sono andato contro il mio impulso. Adesso so' che e' falsa, ne ho la certezza, puo' avermi tradito anche in passato, non possi piu' fidarmi di lei, posso immagire di tutto. Lentamente ricomincero' a vivere.


Se non sbaglio erano 3 o 4 volte accertate contro le 2 ammesse. 

E' abbastanza un classico che chi tradisce cerchi di minimizzare certe questioni, in questo tua moglie, purtroppo, non ha agito diversamente da tanti altri... Ed è per questo che secondo me certe informazioni non si possono avere parlando con il traditore, se si vuole che siano veritiere.

Ha cercato anche di metterci un tocco di furbizia (una volta non sarebbe stato credibile, almeno 2 le doveva ammettere, certo che usare la punta delle dita per contare due incontri...) 

Ti chiedo solo: l'amicizia tra di loro lei la colloca a Settembre. Tu avevi parlato di Dicembre. Questo dato era verificato o una tua supposizione?


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

Aggiungo solo: attenzione... Entrambe le sorelle mi sembrano molto molto furbe, e quindi anche molto pericolose...


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma le hai mostrato tutti i tabulati che avevi in mano?
> Forse ti sei vendicato in modo molto crudele, passando la notte con lei, si e' illusa di un eventuale  perdono, lo so che il male che ti ha fatto e' imparaconabile, ma perche' questa cattiveria, e sempre la donna cui hai passato tanti anni della tua vita, e soprattutto la madre dei tuoi figli.





Frithurik ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, forse aveva timore di ferirti di piu' ,forse voleva valutare il danno fatto in modo piu' fievole, forse si vergognava,non tutti i traditori al primo confronto dicono la verita'.
> non so che dire forse l'avresti dovuto fare parlare dopo avergli mostrato le prove , o lo hai gia fatto?


Beh, direi proprio di no. Voleva vedere se avrebbe detto la verità senza farle sapere che lui aveva già scoperto quello che doveva scoprire.

Lo ha fatto proprio per verificare quello, perchè mai avrebbe dovuto dirle che lui già era al corrente...

Si, questa modalità di andare a letto con l'ex, già sapendo che si intende chiudere, non è proprio il massimo, anche a mio avviso...


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma le hai mostrato tutti i tabulati che avevi in mano?
> Forse ti sei vendicato in modo molto crudele, passando la notte con lei, si e' illusa di un eventuale  perdono, lo so che il male che ti ha fatto e' imparaconabile, ma perche' questa cattiveria, e sempre la donna cui hai passato tanti anni della tua vita, e soprattutto la madre dei tuoi figli.


No, non le mostato nulla, sarebbe stato inutile, arrivera' il momento...
Nessuna vendetta, la prima volta Sabato mi e' saltata addosso abbracciandomi e baciandomi, era tutta in tiro, e' stato solo sesso, quasi animalesco... l
La mia cattiveria? non credo e se ve ne fosse sarebbe nulla al confronto della sua.


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio erano 3 o 4 volte accertate contro le 2 ammesse.
> 
> E' abbastanza un classico che chi tradisce cerchi di minimizzare certe questioni, in questo tua moglie, purtroppo, non ha agito diversamente da tanti altri... Ed è per questo che secondo me certe informazioni non si possono avere parlando con il traditore, se si vuole che siano veritiere.
> 
> ...


3 volte accertate in 2 Hotel diversi della riviera Febbraio,Marzo e Aprile, 1 volta a Gennaio in un Motel a ore vicino alla mia cittadina, presumo la sia avvenuto il primo incontro.

Sulla data dell'amicizia non posso essere certo, ho controllato il suo profilo e i prime like di lui risalgono agli inizi di Dicembre, siccome lui ha il profilo blindato ho creato un fake femminile e gli ho chiesto l'amicizia, il cogl.. me l'ha accettata subito e ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva creato anche lei un falso profilo e scriveva a lui... probabilmente mia moglie aveva gia' a Settembre o anche prima un profilo fake e si faceva i cz suoi a mia insaputa.


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> 3 volte accertate in 2 Hotel diversi della riviera Febbraio,Marzo e Aprile, 1 volta a Gennaio in un Motel a ore vicino alla mia cittadina, presumo la sia avvenuto il primo incontro.
> 
> Sulla data dell'amicizia non posso essere certo, ho controllato il suo profilo e i prime like di lui risalgono agli inizi di Dicembre, siccome lui ha il profilo blindato ho creato un fake femminile e gli ho chiesto l'amicizia, il cogl.. me l'ha accettata subito e ho scoperto che mia moglie aveva creato anche lei un falso profilo e scriveva a lui... probabilmente mia moglie aveva gia' a Settembre o anche prima un profilo fake e si faceva i cz suoi a mia insaputa.


Ok. Si, tutto può essere... Ma tu come sei arrivato al discorso che sapevi che stava mentendo e che non la perdonavi, e lei come ha reagito? Ha ammesso in un secondo tempo o ha cercato di stare attaccata alla sua versione?


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Aggiungo solo: attenzione... Entrambe le sorelle mi sembrano molto molto furbe, e quindi anche molto pericolose...


Con la sorella ho un rapporto splendido non credo sia falsa, poi tutto puo' essere.
 Il problema piu' grande sono i miei suoceri, la figlia oggi li avra' informati e siamo a 3 telefonate, la prima come da prassi supplicano una riappacificazione, le altre due di tono mooolto diverso, parlano di alimenti, minacciano di mettermi in ginocchio, ci rido sopra.
La mia lei li segue a ruota, 2 messaggi del tenore : adesso voglio gli alimenti, la casa bla bla e 2 chiamate non risposte.


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Con la sorella ho un rapporto splendido non credo sia falsa, poi tutto puo' essere.
> Il problema piu' grande sono i miei suoceri, la figlia oggi li avra' informati e siamo a 3 telefonate, la prima come da prassi supplicano una riappacificazione, le altre due di tono mooolto diverso, parlano di alimenti, minacciano di mettermi in ginocchio, ci rido sopra.
> La mia lei li segue a ruota, 2 messaggi del tenore : adesso voglio gli alimenti, la casa bla bla e 2 chiamate non risposte.


Non ho detto falsa o false, ho detto furbe. Per due volte ha cercato di fare passare, con un certo savoir faire, il concetto che in fondo la colpa del disastro era tua.

Tua moglie nel colloquio ti ha mentito in maniera "organica" (non negare l'innegabile ma minimizzare tutto il minimizzabile) stando attenta a non esagerare per restare almeno credibile...

Sarebbe interessante sapere se l'idea del fake è sua (che mi sembra più smaliziata di quello che vuol far intendere) o se le è stata suggerita da lui...


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ok. Si, tutto può essere... Ma tu come sei arrivato al discorso che sapevi che stava mentendo e che non la perdonavi, e lei come ha reagito? Ha ammesso in un secondo tempo o ha cercato di stare attaccata alla sua versione?


Io non le ho mai detto che sapevo che stava mentendo, non le ho mai detto delle prove che avevo in mano.
In cuor mio senza dirglielo le ho concesso 4 possibilita' che si sono esaurite questa mattina alle 8,30 alla mia domanda: dimmi la verita', queste cose prima o poi si vengono a sapere, preferisco sia tu a dirmelo.

Non ha ammesso nulla!


----------



## fulminato (28 Maggio 2017)

Adesso la lascero' rosolare a fuoco lento, attendero' gli eventi e tra una decina di giorni le inviero' via mail i tabulati delle presenze in Hotel, poi vediamo se pensa ancora di avermi preso per il c..o!!! 

Li inviero' per conoscenza anche ai miei suoceri, cosi' vedremo chi rovineranno, "povera figlia mia sto c..o!!"


----------



## oriente70 (28 Maggio 2017)

Buonasera a tutti ... Vi leggo ogni tanto e in questo momento mi sento di suggerire a.... fulminato ... di contattare anche la sua ex con il profilo fake ...chiedergli l'amicizia.. Lì sì che capirà con chi ha vissuto per tutti questi anni.....  Buona fortuna... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Adesso la lascero' rosolare a fuoco lento, attendero' gli eventi e tra una decina di giorni le inviero' via mail i tabulati delle presenze in Hotel, poi vediamo se pensa ancora di avermi preso per il c..o!!!
> 
> Li inviero' per conoscenza anche ai miei suoceri, cosi' vedremo chi rovineranno, "povera figlia mia sto c..o!!"


Prima di inviare in giro queste cose, considerando anche le minacce sue e dei suoi, consultati con un avvocato.


----------



## Frithurik (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Con la sorella ho un rapporto splendido non credo sia falsa, poi tutto puo' essere.
> Il problema piu' grande sono i miei suoceri, la figlia oggi li avra' informati e siamo a 3 telefonate, la prima come da prassi supplicano una riappacificazione, le altre due di tono mooolto diverso, parlano di alimenti, minacciano di mettermi in ginocchio, ci rido sopra.
> *La mia lei li segue a ruota, 2 messaggi del tenore : adesso voglio gli alimenti*, *la casa bla bla *e 2 chiamate non risposte.


Incomincia la guerra.
Con questo suo fare mi sa che ti ha perso definitivamente, anche se c'era un barlume di possibilita'.


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Adesso la lascero' rosolare a fuoco lento, attendero' gli eventi e tra una decina di giorni le inviero' via mail i tabulati delle presenze in Hotel, poi vediamo se pensa ancora di avermi preso per il c..o!!!
> 
> Li inviero' per conoscenza anche ai miei suoceri, cosi' vedremo chi rovineranno, "povera figlia mia sto c..o!!"



Non ti conviene scoprire le carte prima. Aspetta la separazione, dai tutto al tuo avvocato.


----------



## sheldon (28 Maggio 2017)

*probabilmente*

Ha minimizzato come farebbero tutti.
Ma dopo poco la richiesta degli alimenti non mi pare da persona innamorata.
A questo proposito dille di leggere l'ultima sentenza della Cassazione che non è piu' cosi' penalizzante per l'uomo.
Inoltre c'è una cosa che non mi piace,tu eri via e ti tradiva,all'inizio,poi addirittura preferiva passare il week end con l'amante piuttosto che con te.Non che le prime "divagazioni" fossero meno gravi,ma evidentemente il suo coinvolgimento nella relazione extra stava fortemente crescendo.
Il resoconto degli Hotel mostrali,ma non mandarli anche per non mettere in imbarazzo chi te li ha forniti.


----------



## Trizio70 (28 Maggio 2017)

*Pensieri*

Premetto che ti comprendo, hai la mia completa approvazione per come ti stai muovendo.
Su un punto, però, vorrei invitarti a riflettere.
Non ti ha detto che hanno giocato a briscola, nè che quella è stata la prima volta. E che l'abbia fatto solo 2 volte (come ti ha confessato) o 4 o 5 come tu hai appurato, cosa ti cambia?
E se ti avesse omesso il resto solo per risparmiarti un po' di dolore, semplicemente ignorando che tu possa essere stato in grado di conoscere la verità? 
A mio avviso solo 2 cose contano: 
1) se il motivo che l'ha spinta sia superato;
2) se da domani potrai fidarti di lei.
Pensaci bene, se ti avesse confessato tutto, ci avresti riprovato?
Credi proprio che la prossima con cui vorrai riprovarci ti dirà ogni dettaglio del suo passato? E sei certo che per te sarebbe utile conoscerlo?
Se tra un po' trovassi una donna esattamente come lei, vorresti che fosse tua per sempre?
Chi ha già sbagliato, se tiene davvero a colui che potrebbe aver perso per sempre, ci penserà bene prima di sbagliare ancora.
Se invece, in ogni caso non avresti tollerato quello che è accaduto, o se rivederla ti ha confermato che i tuoi sentimenti verso di lei sono ormai compromessi... vai avanti dritto per la tua strada.
E non pensarci più!
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

Conserva anche le telefonate e il messaggio in cui vieni minacciato. Chiedi al l'avvocato se le prove che hai sono ammissibili in tribunale e se ti possono servire per un eventuale addebito, magari facendole "riacquisire" in forma legale da qualcuno con licenza (tipo investigatore privato ad es.)


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ero pronto a farle la domanda che piu' mi angosciava: " Come lo hai conosciuto, quante volte e' successo?"
> Ero troppo nervoso per porle quelle domande, la conosco molto bene, lei odia essere pressata, avrei rischiato che si chiudesse nel mutismo o rispondesse a vanvera. Quindi, vista l'ora le chiesi se volesse accompagnarmi a mangiare un boccone o volesse tornare a casa dalla sorella. La domanda le procuro' un sorriso e la risposta fu' scontata. faccio una doccia, mi preparo ecc. Cerco' un asciugamano e sbotto' allegramente : Questa casa da quando non ci sono io e' un disastro, non si trova piu' niente... non risposi e pensai che stava iniziando ad allargarsi troppo.
> 
> Prevedibile che durante la cena inizio' a parlare dei figli, di come eravamo, ricordi di anni ecc. Io avrei voluto risponderle; ma brutta zocc., hai voluto rovinare tutto!!! mi trattenni e mi stupii della calma e anche della rassegnazione che provavo. Possibile che per lei e' come se nulla fosse cambiato, possibile che a me non interessava piu' nulla di lei?
> ...


Ma.. scrivi tutto al passato...

Ma non è roba di queste ore?

Sembra accaduto 16 anni fa.....


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> Premetto che ti comprendo, hai la mia completa approvazione per come ti stai muovendo.
> Su un punto, però, vorrei invitarti a riflettere.
> Non ti ha detto che hanno giocato a briscola, nè che quella è stata la prima volta. E che l'abbia fatto solo 2 volte (come ti ha confessato) o 4 o 5 come tu hai appurato, cosa ti cambia?
> E se ti avesse omesso il resto solo per risparmiarti un po' di dolore, semplicemente ignorando che tu possa essere stato in grado di conoscere la verità?
> ...


Da quello che ha scritto il punto non è 2 o 4, il punto è che, invitata più volte a dire la verità ha continuato a mentire... 24h dopo aver giurato che lo amava e chiesto di rivedersi una volta a settimana era lì a minacciare di rovinarlo.

Se davvero ti fidi di una che si comporta così, quando dovesse dirti che non lo farà più...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto il punto non è 2 o 4, il punto è che, invitata più volte a dire la verità ha continuato a mentire... 24h dopo aver giurato che lo amava e chiesto di rivedersi una volta a settimana era lì a minacciare di rovinarlo.
> 
> Se davvero ti fidi di una che si comporta così, quando dovesse dirti che non lo farà più...


Ha minimizzato come è anche doveroso per non infierire.
Non è questo il segno di inaffidabilità.
Tutti coloro che sono rimasti insieme possono non aver ritrovato la fiducia o l'amore, ma non sono stati traditi ripetutamente.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha minimizzato come è anche doveroso per non infierire.
> Non è questo il segno di inaffidabilità.
> Tutti coloro che sono rimasti insieme possono non aver ritrovato la fiducia o l'amore, ma non sono stati traditi ripetutamente.


Minimizzare é doveroso? Per conto mio é un concetto da alieni...Sostanzialmente se credi in una cosa del genere diventa lecito mentre su qualsiasi cosa... No, non sono per niente d'accordo. Non infierire si estrinseca attraverso l'evitare di scendere in determinati dettagli (a titolo esemplificativo ma non esaustivo l'abilitá sessuale del'amante o le dimensioni di certe parti anatomiche) non certo nel mentire sul numero degl incontri.

Quello é solo mentire; per pararsi il culo non certo per non infierire, non scherziamo, per favore. E si é un segno di inaffidabilitá, quantomeno trasmesso (UN segno, non IL segno).

Che non vuol dire che sicuramente lo rifarai, ma che hai scelto di non essere trasparente su quell'argomento, e che, nel caso, mentirai ancora, se lo riterrai opportuno e a tuo insindacabile giudizio.


E allora, come pensi possa essere possibile, se mi rendo conto di questo, ritrovare la fiducia? Secondo me diventa impresa quasi impossibile ( e il quasi lo metto solo per lasciare uno spiraglio...)


----------



## Trizio70 (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto il punto non è 2 o 4, il punto è che, invitata più volte a dire la verità ha continuato a mentire... 24h dopo aver giurato che lo amava e chiesto di rivedersi una volta a settimana era lì a minacciare di rovinarlo.
> 
> Se davvero ti fidi di una che si comporta così, quando dovesse dirti che non lo farà più...


Bè si... le minacce sono giunte troppo rempestivamente...


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Con la sorella ho un rapporto splendido non credo sia falsa, poi tutto puo' essere.
> Il problema piu' grande sono i miei suoceri, la figlia oggi li avra' informati e siamo a 3 telefonate, la prima come da prassi supplicano una riappacificazione, le altre due di tono mooolto diverso, *parlano di alimenti*, minacciano di mettermi in ginocchio, ci rido sopra.
> La mia lei li segue a ruota, 2 messaggi del tenore : adesso voglio gli alimenti, la casa bla bla e 2 chiamate non risposte.



digli che non c'è problema e di non preoccuparsi , il fine settimana gli vai a fare un po di "spesa al supermercato".
Questo è l'amore che dice di provare per te, o il modo di essere perdonata.


----------



## fulminato (29 Maggio 2017)

Io credo che la sua richiesta di mantenimento e le minacce di togliermi tutto siano dettate dalla rabbia.
Sa benissimo che in caso di divorzio lei non prenderebbe un cent, e' comproprietaria di un appartamento assieme alla sorella, ha un lavoro e uno stipendio piu' che dignitoso. 

Le prove che ho in mano non sarebbero valide in un'eventuale causa, servivano a me per sapere e capire chi ho sposato. Questa mattina mi ha inviato un msg: Buongiorno, buon lavoro. Scusami per il male che ti ho fatto, spero che avremo ancora modo di parlare e chiarire.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Io credo che la sua richiesta di mantenimento e le minacce di togliermi tutto siano dettate dalla rabbia.
> Sa benissimo che in caso di divorzio lei non prenderebbe un cent, e' comproprietaria di un appartamento assieme alla sorella, ha un lavoro e uno stipendio piu' che dignitoso.
> 
> Le prove che ho in mano non sarebbero valide in un'eventuale causa, servivano a me per sapere e capire chi ho sposato. Questa mattina mi ha inviato un msg: Buongiorno, buon lavoro. Scusami per il male che ti ho fatto, spero che avremo ancora modo di parlare e chiarire.


Scusami ma la penso in maniera diversa, partendo dal presupposto che tutti abbiano un cervello "pensante". 
Dopo tanti anni di matrimonio dei figli, vai a letto con un altro e al  primo chiarimento (non va come aveva pensato) la prima cosa che ti viene in mente è quella di chiedermi gli alimenti e la casa?????? per non parlare dei genitori poi.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Scusami ma la penso in maniera diversa, partendo dal presupposto che tutti abbiano un cervello "pensante".
> Dopo tanti anni di matrimonio dei figli, vai a letto con un altro e al  primo chiarimento (non va come aveva pensato) la prima cosa che ti viene in mente è quella di chiedermi gli alimenti e la casa?????? per non parlare dei genitori poi.


Presupposto sbagliato. Chi tradisce pensa di commettere un piccolo peccato, non crede che le conseguenze possano essere tragiche. Te lo dice un traditore che tradisce senza amore


----------



## Diletta (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Io non le ho mai detto che sapevo che stava mentendo, non le ho mai detto delle prove che avevo in mano.
> In cuor mio senza dirglielo le ho concesso 4 possibilita' che si sono esaurite questa mattina alle 8,30 alla mia domanda: dimmi la verita', queste cose prima o poi si vengono a sapere, preferisco sia tu a dirmelo.
> 
> *Non ha ammesso nulla!*


Veramente non direi!
Mi sembra che abbia ammesso un bel carico di roba! (E vorrei vedere se non l'avesse fatto). 
La verità te l'ha detta, quella che tu indichi come menzogna e che in realtà è omissione, non è la prova provata di quello che è tua moglie.
Secondo me, sei spostato dal fulcro di ciò che è davvero importante.
Come ti hanno detto altri, il minimizzare mentendo per difetto sul numero degli incontri non fa di lei una persona peggiore e non è un attendibile metro di valutazione.
Lo si fa per contenere i danni e ovviamente per paura.
Si mente per paura.
Lo sappiamo che l'essere umano diventa "anche" un codardo in certe situazioni.
In seguito può venir fuori il resto della verità, se ci sono le condizioni di "non pericolo" per farlo.
Ma tu hai già nelle tue mani tutta la verità necessaria per valutare.


----------



## Diletta (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presupposto sbagliato. *Chi tradisce pensa di commettere un piccolo peccato, non crede che le conseguenze possano essere tragiche.* Te lo dice un traditore che tradisce senza amore



Esattamente!
Cambia tutto quando venite scoperti, allora scoprite che le conseguenze possono essere davvero tragiche.
Sono convinta anch'io che chi tradisce viva in perfetta incoscienza in un mondo tutto suo creato dall'egoismo, tu sei ancora in questo mondo...(e spera di rimanerci se non vuoi conoscere l'inferno sulla terra! :unhappy. 
Chi invece l'ha conosciuto e ci ha soggiornato ci penserà tanto e poi tanto prima di riuscire dal seminato, se ci tiene a quello che ha in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Minimizzare é doveroso? Per conto mio é un concetto da alieni...Sostanzialmente se credi in una cosa del genere diventa lecito mentre su qualsiasi cosa... No, non sono per niente d'accordo. Non infierire si estrinseca attraverso l'evitare di scendere in determinati dettagli (a titolo esemplificativo ma non esaustivo l'abilitá sessuale del'amante o le dimensioni di certe parti anatomiche) non certo nel mentire sul numero degl incontri.
> 
> Quello é solo mentire; per pararsi il culo non certo per non infierire, non scherziamo, per favore. E si é un segno di inaffidabilitá, quantomeno trasmesso (UN segno, non IL segno).
> 
> ...


Ha tenuto nascosto tutto, come si può pensare che dica tutto subito? 
Parlo per esperienza di forum, ma anche personale. 
Se non ci di fida si chiuda e basta. 
Un traditore si comporta verso il tradito come un adolescente con i genitori. Beccato a copiare (o fumare o uscire con gli amici invece di stare a studiare ecc) ovviamente dirà che è la prima volta. Poi si arriverà alla verità è a un rapporto più paritario e sincero, ma all'inizio no, soprattutto se il tradito assume il ruolo di genitore severo.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Io credo che la sua richiesta di mantenimento e le minacce di togliermi tutto siano dettate dalla rabbia.
> *Sa benissimo che in caso di divorzio lei non prenderebbe un cent, e' comproprietaria di un appartamento assieme alla sorella, ha un lavoro e uno stipendio piu' che dignitoso. *
> 
> Le prove che ho in mano non sarebbero valide in un'eventuale causa, servivano a me per sapere e capire chi ho sposato. Questa mattina mi ha inviato un msg: Buongiorno, buon lavoro. Scusami per il male che ti ho fatto, spero che avremo ancora modo di parlare e chiarire.


Io un giretto dall'avvocato fossi al tuo posto lo farei...
E mi stupisce che tu non l'abbia ancora fatto nella situazione in cui ti trovi.
Mi sembra davvero assurdo.
Dove vuoi andare a parare?
Vuoi separarti?
Fallo.
Ma non indugiare in queste inutili messe in scena.
Se non vuoi farlo, come pretendi di capire chi hai sposato se la allontani in questa maniera?
Stai facendo una messa in scena della tua forza e basta.


----------



## Trizio70 (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto il punto non è 2 o 4, il punto è che, invitata più volte a dire la verità ha continuato a mentire... 24h dopo aver giurato che lo amava e chiesto di rivedersi una volta a settimana era lì a minacciare di rovinarlo.
> 
> Se davvero ti fidi di una che si comporta così, quando dovesse dirti che non lo farà più...


Bè si... le minacce sono giunte troppo rempestivamente...


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha tenuto nascosto tutto, come si può pensare che dica tutto subito?
> Parlo per esperienza di forum, ma anche personale.
> Se non ci di fida si chiuda e basta.
> Un traditore si comporta verso il tradito come un adolescente con i genitori. Beccato a copiare (o fumare o uscire con gli amici invece di stare a studiare ecc) ovviamente dirà che è la prima volta. Poi si arriverà alla verità è a un rapporto più paritario e sincero, ma all'inizio no, soprattutto se il tradito assume il ruolo di genitore severo.


Tra "É umano agire così" e "É doveroso minimizzare" c'é un oceano, però. Che il comportamento ci possa umanamente stare l'ho sottolineato per primo qualche post indietro, ma sostenere che vada bene così é un altro paio di maniche.

Perché se é vero e umano che il traditore ha paura della verità, é altrettanto vero e umano che il tradito non può fidarsi di chi lo ha preso per i fondelli per X tempo, quindi l'ulteriore menzogna non potrà che essere considerata segnale negativo da parte del tradito che andrà con i piedi di piombo a riconcedere fiducia o semplicemente considererà chiuso il rapporto.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> Cambia tutto quando venite scoperti, allora scoprite che le conseguenze possono essere davvero tragiche.
> Sono convinta anch'io che chi tradisce viva in perfetta incoscienza in un mondo tutto suo creato dall'egoismo, tu sei ancora in questo mondo...(e spera di rimanerci se non vuoi conoscere l'inferno sulla terra! :unhappy.
> Chi invece l'ha conosciuto e ci ha soggiornato ci penserà tanto e poi tanto prima di riuscire dal seminato, se ci tiene a quello che ha in casa.


Sono 30 anni che sono in questo mondo, basta farlo senza coinvolgimenti d'ammore. Le farfalle sono quelle che fanno andare a rotoli i rapporti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Io non le ho mai detto che sapevo che stava mentendo, non le ho mai detto delle prove che avevo in mano.
> In cuor mio senza dirglielo le ho concesso 4 possibilita' che si sono esaurite questa mattina alle 8,30 alla mia domanda: dimmi la verita', queste cose prima o poi si vengono a sapere, preferisco sia tu a dirmelo.
> 
> Non ha ammesso nulla!





fulminato ha detto:


> Con la sorella ho un rapporto splendido non credo sia falsa, poi tutto puo' essere.
> Il problema piu' grande sono i miei suoceri, la figlia oggi li avra' informati e siamo a 3 telefonate, la prima come da prassi supplicano una riappacificazione, le altre due di tono mooolto diverso, parlano di alimenti, minacciano di mettermi in ginocchio, ci rido sopra.
> *La mia lei li segue a ruota, 2 messaggi del tenore : adesso voglio gli alimenti, la casa bla bla* e 2 chiamate non risposte.





sheldon ha detto:


> Ha minimizzato come farebbero tutti.
> Ma dopo poco la richiesta degli alimenti non mi pare da persona innamorata.
> A questo proposito dille di leggere l'ultima sentenza della Cassazione che non è piu' cosi' penalizzante per l'uomo.
> *Inoltre c'è una cosa che non mi piace,tu eri via e ti tradiva,all'inizio,poi addirittura preferiva passare il week end con l'amante piuttosto che con te.Non che le prime "divagazioni" fossero meno gravi,ma evidentemente il suo coinvolgimento nella relazione extra stava fortemente crescendo.*
> Il resoconto degli Hotel mostrali,ma non mandarli anche per non mettere in imbarazzo chi te li ha forniti.


Intanto direi che ha vergogna di ammettere quante volte, il messaggio di questa mattina fa comprendere  la consapevolezza di averti fatto del male, minimizzando crede di fartene meno. Ma non è così.
Il primo grassetto, rivendicando alimenti, sembra si stia aggrappando sui vetri pur di farti desistere.
Invece sono d'accordo con sheldon, pur di stare con l'amante era pronta a sparire nei week end. Questa la trovo la parte più brutta, non tanto quante volte lo ha fatto, quanto scegliere lui in momento di vita che comunque doveva essere il tuo. Ecco io mi arrabbierei più per questo. Per lo meno io mi sono arrabbiata più per questo.


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Io credo che la sua richiesta di mantenimento e le minacce di togliermi tutto siano dettate dalla rabbia.
> Sa benissimo che in caso di divorzio lei non prenderebbe un cent, e' comproprietaria di un appartamento assieme alla sorella, ha un lavoro e uno stipendio piu' che dignitoso.
> 
> Le prove che ho in mano non sarebbero valide in un'eventuale causa, servivano a me per sapere e capire chi ho sposato. Questa mattina mi ha inviato un msg: Buongiorno, buon lavoro. Scusami per il male che ti ho fatto, spero che avremo ancora modo di parlare e chiarire.


Credo che un legame così importante, come quello ormai decennale con tua moglie, non puoi solo decidere di tagliarlo, perchè questo accada veramente. Ci vuole tempo. Soprattutto per te, che sei passato da "siamo una coppia meravigliosa" a "la nostra coppia fa veramente schifo". 

Tua moglie non deve fare questo salto. 
Sa già quello che funzionava e quello che non funzionava prima nel vostro rapporto e non ha mai avuto questi eccessi. 

Il percorso però è tutto tuo e secondo me tu stai viaggiando troppo per assolutismi e così ti fai male. 
Probabilmente se questa è la tua strada arriverai a rompere con lei, ma devi darti tempo per pensare a quello che vuoi fare, devi darti tempo per capire te stesso veramente. 
Per ora sei ancora uno che barcolla nel buio, come è anche naturale che sia. 

Quaranta giorni è niente, anche perchè sono stati quaranta giorni senza di lei ma in attesa di un confronto. 
Come diceva credo @scorpio non è una partita secca... ci saranno ancora tanti tempi da giocare, ma non per lei, non è che glieli stai concendendo a lei... li stai concedendo a te stesso. 
Prenditi tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno. 

Credo che tua moglie ti abbia detto la verità, sul motivo del suo tradimento, per quanto tu pensi che sia una cavolata. Il mio teraupeta mi diceva continui a chiedere la verità ma solo perchè credi che la sua verità è una bugia... ma è una bugia per te. Non sarebbe stato un motivo per te... per lui è stato un motivo. 

Credo che quando si tradisca non c'è un solo motivo. Ce ne sono un po' nella nostra testa. Così come ci sono se decidiamo di rimanere o se decidiamo di andarcene... è un insieme di motivi che messi tutti insieme, nel momento giusto, al posto giusto, fanno si che l'ago della bilancia penda da una parte piuttosto che da un'altra. 

Quindi non credo che tua moglie ti abbia propriamente mentito, quella è la risposta che si è data lei nella testa, per fare quello che ha fatto. La sua verità.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presupposto sbagliato. Chi tradisce pensa di commettere un piccolo peccato, non crede che le conseguenze possano essere tragiche. Te lo dice un traditore che tradisce senza amore


Questo è il mio presupposto, ed è stato il "mio" comportamento sempre. Non ho mai pensato di commettere un "piccolo errore", bisogna essere consapevoli di tutte le "azioni" compiute.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> E' successo quello che non doveva succedere...
> Ha suonato il  campanello, ho aperto. *Lei si e' gettata al mio collo con una abbraccio e  baciandomi mi ha sussurato : quanto mi sei mancato.* Complice  l'astinenza di quaranta giorni e' scoppiata una passione indescrivibile,  ci siamo ritrovati sul divano e non ricordo nemmeno come ci siamo  arrivati.
> Durante il rapporto ho sfogato la mia rabbia tanto che lei mi ha sussurrato: mi stai facendo male. Sesso, solo maledetto sesso!
> 
> ...





fulminato ha detto:


> Non ero pronto a farle la domanda che piu' mi angosciava: " Come lo hai conosciuto, quante volte e' successo?"
> Ero troppo nervoso per porle quelle domande, la conosco molto bene, lei odia essere pressata, avrei rischiato che si chiudesse nel mutismo o rispondesse a vanvera. Quindi, vista l'ora le chiesi se volesse accompagnarmi a mangiare un boccone o volesse tornare a casa dalla sorella. *La domanda le procuro' un sorriso e la risposta fu' scontata. faccio una doccia, mi preparo ecc. Cerco' un asciugamano e sbotto' allegramente : Questa casa da quando non ci sono io e' un disastro, non si trova piu' niente*... non risposi e pensai che stava iniziando ad allargarsi troppo.
> 
> Prevedibile che durante la cena inizio' a parlare dei figli, di come eravamo, ricordi di anni ecc. Io avrei voluto risponderle; ma brutta zocc., hai voluto rovinare tutto!!! mi trattenni e mi stupii della calma e anche della rassegnazione che provavo. Possibile che per lei e' come se nulla fosse cambiato, possibile che a me non interessava piu' nulla di lei?
> ...





fulminato ha detto:


> No, non le mostato nulla, sarebbe stato inutile, arrivera' il momento...
> Nessuna vendetta, la prima volta Sabato *mi e' saltata addosso abbracciandomi e baciandomi, era tutta in tiro*, e' stato solo sesso, quasi animalesco... l
> La mia cattiveria? non credo e se ve ne fosse sarebbe nulla al confronto della sua.


Mi hanno molto colpita i grassetti...

Visto da qui, sembra una che è molto sicura del potere che ha su di te, e lo agisce. 

Il comportamento successivo, quello delle minacce...mi hanno fatto venire in mente complessivamente il comportamento di una bambina che, dopo aver creduto di aver ottenuto quello che voleva e alle sue condizioni, di fronte al No, esplode nei capricci urlando e strepitando....

L'altra cosa che mi ha colpito, moltissimo, è l'intervento della sua famiglia...in particolare dei suoi genitori. 

MA quanti anni avete? 

Se state per diventare nonni, dovreste aggirarvi fra i 40 e i 50...

Mah...io fossi in te, aprirei bene gli occhi. 

Una donna, e anche un uomo, non viene sedotto come un pulcino implume. Se proprio decide di farsi sedurre. 

Tua moglie mi sembra abile nel giochetto. Per come l'hai descritta con te. 


Quella roba che hai raccolto....io se fossi in te contatterei un avvocato. E non mi metterei in situazioni che poi ti si possono rivoltare contro. 

E spiare il partner, anche con le tue motivazioni, non è qualcosa che fila proprio liscio in termini legali. 

Pensaci bene prima di fare prove di forza senza aver bene chiaro cosa fare..


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Adesso la lascero' rosolare a fuoco lento, attendero' gli eventi e tra una decina di giorni le inviero' via mail i tabulati delle presenze in Hotel, poi vediamo se pensa ancora di avermi preso per il c..o!!!
> 
> Li inviero' per conoscenza anche ai miei suoceri, cosi' vedremo chi rovineranno, "povera figlia mia sto c..o!!"



NON inviare un bel niente, anzi a questo punto NON parlare con nessuno. Vai da un legale affidabile, presentagli il caso e fai quel che ti dice lui. Attenzione che ti giochi i figli e il reddito.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presupposto sbagliato. Chi tradisce pensa di commettere un piccolo peccato, non crede che le conseguenze possano essere tragiche. Te lo dice un traditore che tradisce senza amore


Parecchi anni fa un ragazzino (del quale ora non rammento il nome) ammazzò i genitori a padellate per ereditare e pagarsi i suoi piaceri. Beccato, il suo primo commento fu: "Ho fatto una cazzata."


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> NON inviare un bel niente, anzi a questo punto NON parlare con nessuno. Vai da un legale affidabile, presentagli il caso e fai quel che ti dice lui. Attenzione che ti giochi i figli e il reddito.


Concordo visto che non ha valenza legale quello che ha.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Concordo visto che non ha valenza legale quello che ha.


Non solo non ha valenza legale. 

Non è legale. 

E visto l'andamento, carota bastone carota della moglie, io alzerei bene bene le antenne se fossi in fulminato.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Parecchi anni fa un ragazzino (del quale ora non rammento il nome) ammazzò i genitori a padellate per ereditare e pagarsi i suoi piaceri. Beccato, il suo primo commento fu: "Ho fatto una cazzata."


Infatti mi sembra di vivere in un mondo di "incosapevoli", ma di che parliamo.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non solo non ha valenza legale.
> 
> Non è legale.
> 
> E visto l'andamento, carota bastone carota della moglie, io alzerei bene bene le antenne se fossi in fulminato.


Certo, non so però se questo materiale, se proprio deve essere "guerra", possa essere girato ad un'agenzia di investigazione privata per poi usarla come prova.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non solo non ha valenza legale.
> 
> *Non è legale. *
> 
> E visto l'andamento, *carota bastone carota della moglie*, io alzerei bene bene le antenne se fossi in fulminato.


A quel che mi risulta (posso sbagliare) è proprio illegale, informazioni ottenute in via amichevole da un funzionario di polizia, che per inciso se viene beccato ci va di mezzo per primo lui. 

Poi qui oltre la moglie c'è la famiglia della moglie, che non ha sensi di colpa particolari, si schiera con la figlia e tira al sodo, cioè a cavarsela al meglio.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Certo, non so però se questo materiale, se proprio deve essere "guerra", possa essere girato ad un'agenzia di investigazione privata per poi usarla come prova.


Penso di sì, ma ci vuole il consiglio esperto di un legale.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> A quel che mi risulta (posso sbagliare) *è proprio illegale,* informazioni ottenute in via amichevole da un funzionario di polizia, che per inciso se viene beccato ci va di mezzo per primo lui.
> 
> Poi qui oltre la moglie c'è la famiglia della moglie, che non ha sensi di colpa particolari, si schiera con la figlia e tira al sodo, cioè a cavarsela al meglio.


sì, esatto, a quel che ne so anche io. 

Non legale e illegale, li usavo come sinonimi  

Rischia anche dei guai...per la verità. E non leggerissimi. 

Ecco perchè consigliavo un legale e farsi consigliare. 
La situazione di fulminato mi sembra piuttosto scivolosa...

Con intorno una situazione che a me ha fatto venire i brividi....se devo essere sincera...

I comportamenti di lei. La sorella e la famiglia tutta.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Certo, non so però se questo materiale, se proprio deve essere "guerra", possa essere girato ad un'agenzia di investigazione privata per poi usarla come prova.


Ci ho pensato anch'io, ma questo glielo può dire solo un avvocato di fiducia, e comunque ne dubito.

Strano però che informazioni date "inter nos" da un funzionario di polizia arrivino con tanto di tabulati e non con semplice comunicazione verbale vis a vis.

Verba volant,  scripta manent e un funzionario di polizia dovrebbe saperlo o quanto meno dare le opportune raccomandazioni di riservatezza...


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Certo, non so però se questo materiale, se proprio deve essere "guerra", possa essere girato ad un'agenzia di investigazione privata per poi usarla come prova.


Non sono un legale. 

A naso direi che già l'acquisizione non solo non può essere usata, ma ancor di più può ritorcersi contro fulminato. 

Ecco perchè consigliavo un legale. Aggiungo, coi controcazzi. 

Anche per capire cosa fare di quel materiale e come renderlo ammissibile...e se  è possibile oppure se serve passare ex novo da una agenzia...ma serve rivolgersi a chi ne sa, secondo me.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anch'io, ma questo glielo può dire solo un avvocato di fiducia, e comunque ne dubito.
> 
> Strano però che informazioni date "inter nos" da un funzionario di polizia arrivino con tanto di tabulati e non con semplice comunicazione verbale vis a vis.
> 
> Verba volant,  scripta manent e un funzionario di polizia dovrebbe saperlo o quanto meno dare le opportune raccomandazioni di riservatezza...


Evidentemente si fida molto di [MENTION=7153]fulminato[/MENTION] . Ragione di più per non metterlo nei guai.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, esatto, a quel che ne so anche io.
> 
> Non legale e illegale, li usavo come sinonimi
> 
> ...


Sì, non è una bella situazione. Devo dire che molto di rado un tradimento scoperto fa venire a galla il meglio di tutti i coinvolti.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Evidentemente si fida molto di @_fulminato_ . Ragione di più per non metterlo nei guai.


Certo, però, visto che questo stava per partire in quarta a spedire la documentazione a destra e a manca, evidentemente non ha le idee chiarissime sulle questioni legali.

Il poliziotto sarà anche molto amico, ma un tantinello imprudente...


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, non è una bella situazione. *Devo dire che molto di rado un tradimento scoperto fa venire a galla il meglio di tutti i coinvolti*.


E' vero...

Però, cavolo...il comportamento di lei mi ha davvero basita...

La sensazione che ne ho raccolto è che o lui fa quel che "la famiglia" ritiene debba essere fatto, oppure è sacrificabile...

Uso termini forti...ma i comportamenti che lui ha descritto mi sembrano davvero dei neon nel deserto...un uso del potere relazionale veramente "forte"...


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero...
> 
> Però, cavolo...il comportamento di lei mi ha davvero basita...
> 
> ...


Be', sai: le possibilità sono tre, per la famiglia della moglie. 1) Se tiene neutrale (difficile) 2) Sta dalla parte del marito tradito (un tempo più probabile, oggi rarissimo) 3) Sta dalla parte della figlia a prescindere, e per evitare dissonanze cognitive trova tutte le possibili giustificazioni al suo tradimento + la spinge a ottenere le migliori condizioni possibili dalla separazione.
L'ipotesi 2 era più probabile, un tempo, sia per ragioni di costume, specie per una donna che tradiva dando scandalo; sia per ragioni di convenienza (legali: l'adulterio era un reato, il traditore in caso di separazione beccava zero).


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', sai: le possibilità sono tre, per la famiglia della moglie. 1) Se tiene neutrale (difficile) 2) Sta dalla parte del marito tradito (un tempo più probabile, oggi rarissimo) 3) Sta dalla parte della figlia a prescindere, e per evitare dissonanze cognitive trova tutte le possibili giustificazioni al suo tradimento + la spinge a ottenere le migliori condizioni possibili dalla separazione.
> L'ipotesi 2 era più probabile, un tempo, sia per ragioni di costume, specie per una donna che tradiva dando scandalo; sia per ragioni di convenienza (legali: l'adulterio era un reato, il traditore in caso di separazione beccava zero).


Sono d'accordo. Credo che questa famiglia sia spostata sull'opzione 3. 

La neutralità della famiglia io credo sia in parte anche una responsabilità dei figli (la figlia in questo caso) e delle dinamiche precedenti all'evento...
Lei li ha coinvolti, spedendo la sorella a fare da mediatrice e provando, attraverso la proposta di cura, a far rientrare fulminato nel nucleo familiare...tentativo in parte riuscito e in parte fallito...

Il comportamento di lei, però...mi ha davvero colpita. 

E' rientrata in relazione con fulminato da "padrona" della situazione...addirittura sottolineando che senza di lei la casa è un casino...come se non fosse successo nulla...

Alternando con la bambina e la donna sottomessa (...mi ha sussurrato "mi fai male"...)

E dopo le minacce, di nuovo il buongiorno...

In un'alternanza da brivido...sia per la velocità sia per l'intensità di ogni accadimento...

Tutto l'insieme mi basisce...specialmente dopo anni e anni di matrimonio ( e mi chiedo delle dinamiche preesistenti)...


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Credo che questa famiglia sia spostata sull'opzione 3.
> 
> La neutralità della famiglia io credo sia in parte anche una responsabilità dei figli (la figlia in questo caso) e delle dinamiche precedenti all'evento...
> Lei li ha coinvolti, spedendo la sorella a fare da mediatrice e provando, attraverso la proposta di cura, a far rientrare fulminato nel nucleo familiare...tentativo in parte riuscito e in parte fallito...
> ...


L'astuzia è femmina.


----------



## Diletta (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono 30 anni che sono in questo mondo, basta farlo senza coinvolgimenti d'ammore. Le farfalle sono quelle che fanno andare a rotoli i rapporti.


Sì, ma stai in campana lo stesso...il diavolo, quando ci mette la coda, non sta a guardare se trattasi di farfalle o meno...


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'astuzia è femmina.


Questa non è astuzia...

E io sono femmina...userei altri termini per la verità, come femmina...

Non c'è onore in questi comportamenti...se devo essere sincera, mi rattrista molto (vedere ancora modalità di questo genere nel 2017)...innanzitutto come femmina.

E poi anche come traditrice, sti cazzi...almeno un po' di spina dorsale!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> A quel che mi risulta (posso sbagliare) è proprio illegale, informazioni ottenute in via amichevole da un funzionario di polizia, che per inciso se viene beccato ci va di mezzo per primo lui.
> 
> .


Beh.. grazie di aver precisato 

Questo è materiale che ha destinazione d'uso ESCLUSIVA, e con finalità rigidissime...

Rilasciare questi dati a un semplice amico, su richiesta, ha un solo nome, semplicissimo: REATO


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Parecchi anni fa un ragazzino (del quale ora non rammento il nome) ammazzò i genitori a padellate per ereditare e pagarsi i suoi piaceri. Beccato, il suo primo commento fu: "Ho fatto una cazzata."


Beh mi dispiace che un professionista come te faccia questo tipo di paragone. Mi sa che hai un po' toppato.......


----------



## fulminato (29 Maggio 2017)

Ciao ragazzi/e, i vs. commenti mi sono utilissimi in questo momento, grazie!

Le prove: li ho chiamati tabulati sbagliando, in effetti e' un F4 con 6 righe scritte, nessuna intestazione e soprattutto   nessun coinvolgimento di terze persone. Queste prove sono servite esclusivamente a me e mai mi sognerei di mostrarle dinnanzi a un giudice. Non ne ho accennato nemmeno a lei, avrei potuto mostrargliele accusandola di essere falsa ecc.
Non l'ho fatto, si lo ammetto, ieri ho pensato e anche qui ho scritto che gliele avrei inviate via mail e per conoscenza anche ai suoi genitori ma ero pieno di ira, per natura sono molto impulsivo. 

L'unica cosa che potrei fare e' rivolgermi ad un'agenzia di investigazioni e spianarle la strada, loro hanno l'autorizzazzione della magistratura e sarebbero prove certe. ma, non ho intenzione di farlo, probabilmente non lo faro' mai vista la situazione reddituale economica. Come ripeto non le concederanno alcun alimento, in fondo se la passa meglio di me, stipendio sicuro e casa in conproprieta', alcuni garage di cui riscuote un piccolo affitto mensile. Io invece, agente di commercio con p.iva, nessun reddito fisso presento il mio modello unico... si sa' la crisi ecc. ecc. L'unica mia proprieta' una casetta acquistata durante il fidanzamento e ovviamente in separazione di beni.  Potrei essere io a chiederle il mantenimento... I figli sono ormai indipendenti e vivono per conto loro. A proposito, ieri dopo la mia cacciata li ha sentiti, dicono che era distrutta e mortificata.

I miei suoceri: classici genitori iperprotettivi e chiaramente prendono le difese della figlia... secondo me guardano troppo il programma Forum, purtroppo per loro e' finito il tempo in cui il marito si riduceva in miseria per passare il mantenimento a moglie e figli.

Mia cognata : non l'ho ancora sentita, neutrale.

Lei: ho cercato di immedesimarmi in lei leggendo i vostri commenti, cosa avrei fatto io al suo posto? Non ci riesco, sono troppo coinvolto, non funziona.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che un legame così importante, come quello ormai decennale con tua moglie, non puoi solo decidere di tagliarlo, perchè questo accada veramente. Ci vuole tempo. Soprattutto per te, che sei passato da "siamo una coppia meravigliosa" a "la nostra coppia fa veramente schifo".
> 
> Tua moglie non deve fare questo salto.
> Sa già quello che funzionava e quello che non funzionava prima nel vostro rapporto e non ha mai avuto questi eccessi.
> ...


Condivido quello che dice Ipazia, abbastanza perlomeno. Vedi Iosolo, non  è una questione di precipitosità nell' emettere giudizi o trarre  conclusioni affrettate. Secondo me il primo punto sul quale deve  interrogarsi Fulminato è su chi ha avuto accanto in questi anni.
Gli va bene stare con una persona che ha fatto strame del loro rapporto  perchè ha sentito di diventare vecchia e poco desiderata? Non vi sembra  che la giustificazione in fondo sia superficiale, ridicola,  insufficiente?
E non sembra che lui in fondo dipingendo come perfetto e senza problemi  apparenti il suo rapporto prima, in definitiva non lo sovrastimasse,  modello unicorni rosa per capirsi?
Ipazia, non mi sbigottisce il fatto che la famiglia di lei sia stata  coinvolta, mi rattrista il fatto che lei non abbia il coraggio di  affrontare da sola le sue responsabilità. Che non abbia la forza di  dire: L'ho fatto perchè ne avevo voglia, e che sia lei a non voler  trarre le debite conclusioni di questo.
Se di fronte alla prospettiva del tempo che fugge non trovi di meglio  che reagire andando a rotolarti nel letto con un altro uomo significa  che la prospettiva con tuo marito è corta, cortissima, che non vivi con  serenità il tuo rapporto e che negli anni non hai trovato il modo per  renderlo unico, forte, inimitabile. Che gli anni insomma sono passati  invano e che la bambina viziatella e capricciosa è ancora lì, ben  radicata.
Secondo me ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

*...*



fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi/e, i vs. commenti mi sono utilissimi in questo momento, grazie!
> 
> Le prove: li ho chiamati tabulati sbagliando, in effetti e' un F4 con 6 righe scritte, nessuna intestazione e soprattutto   nessun coinvolgimento di terze persone. Queste prove sono servite esclusivamente a me e mai mi sognerei di mostrarle dinnanzi a un giudice. Non ne ho accennato nemmeno a lei, avrei potuto mostrargliele accusandola di essere falsa ecc.
> Non l'ho fatto, si lo ammetto, ieri ho pensato e anche qui ho scritto che gliele avrei inviate via mail e per conoscenza anche ai suoi genitori ma ero pieno di ira, per natura sono molto impulsivo.
> ...


Credo sia necessario tu ti calmi

E adesso la tua curiosità ti ha spinto in terreni pantanosi

Hai la responsabilità di quanto il tuo amico ti ha in qualche modo fatto sapere con metodi.. diciamo così.. "mafiosi" (conoscenza..  )

Fanne buon uso. E cioè seppelliscili dentro di te x sempre.

So che non è semplice, ma lo hai scelto te

I rischi di chi vuol sapere troppo sono anche questi


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi/e, i vs. commenti mi sono utilissimi in questo momento, grazie!
> 
> Le prove: li ho chiamati tabulati sbagliando, in effetti e' un F4 con 6 righe scritte, nessuna intestazione e soprattutto   nessun coinvolgimento di terze persone. Queste prove sono servite esclusivamente a me e mai mi sognerei di mostrarle dinnanzi a un giudice. Non ne ho accennato nemmeno a lei, avrei potuto mostrargliele accusandola di essere falsa ecc.
> Non l'ho fatto, si lo ammetto, ieri ho pensato e anche qui ho scritto che gliele avrei inviate via mail e per conoscenza anche ai suoi genitori ma ero pieno di ira, per natura sono molto impulsivo.
> ...


Dal punto di vista economico stai facendo i conti senza l'oste.
Ovvero chi ti deve concedere la separazione consensuale.
E se lei te la nega...


Vai da un avvocato.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido quello che dice Ipazia, abbastanza perlomeno. Vedi Iosolo, non  è una questione di precipitosità nell' emettere giudizi o trarre  conclusioni affrettate. Secondo me il primo punto sul quale deve  interrogarsi Fulminato è su chi ha avuto accanto in questi anni.
> Gli va bene stare con una persona che ha fatto strame del loro rapporto  perchè ha sentito di diventare vecchia e poco desiderata? Non vi sembra  che la giustificazione in fondo sia superficiale, ridicola,  insufficiente?
> E non sembra che lui in fondo dipingendo come perfetto e senza problemi  apparenti il suo rapporto prima, in definitiva non lo sovrastimasse,  modello unicorni rosa per capirsi?
> *Ipazia, non mi sbigottisce il fatto che la famiglia di lei sia stata  coinvolta*, mi rattrista il fatto che lei non abbia il coraggio di  affrontare da sola le sue responsabilità. Che non abbia la forza di  dire: L'ho fatto perchè ne avevo voglia, e che sia lei a non voler  trarre le debite conclusioni di questo.
> ...


Non è la famiglia a sbigottirmi e rattristarmi. 

Sono stati coinvolti. E si sono lasciati coinvolgere. 

E' lei, che mi rattrista. E lo dico da femmina. 

Rappresenta un modello di donna, che mi fa tristezza...moltissima. 

Perchè è lo stesso modello per cui il maschio è un pollo da spennare o un osso da contendersi...o un nemico da ammansire con le vecchie arti...

Poi c'è tutta la questione delle responsabilità...le frasi che ho sottolineato in rosso, da femmina, SO che sono alibi. E stronzate che agiscono sull'istinto protettivo del maschio sulla femmina...e che fanno pure scoppiare guerre...

Mi ha sedotta....non è semplicemente non assumersi la responsabilità di quel che si fa, è usare stereotipi del maschio e della femmina per manipolare le situazioni e prendere potere...

La scusa dell'invecchiamento...è sempre a quel modello che fa riferimento.

MA chi ci crede pure però...

Lei farà la bambina capricciosa...ma glielo si permette eh!

Come si dice da me, c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua...

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi/e, i vs. commenti mi sono utilissimi in questo momento, grazie!
> 
> Le prove: li ho chiamati tabulati sbagliando, in effetti e' un F4 con 6 righe scritte, nessuna intestazione e soprattutto   nessun coinvolgimento di terze persone. Queste prove sono servite esclusivamente a me e mai mi sognerei di mostrarle dinnanzi a un giudice. Non ne ho accennato nemmeno a lei, avrei potuto mostrargliele accusandola di essere falsa ecc.
> Non l'ho fatto, si lo ammetto, ieri ho pensato e anche qui ho scritto che gliele avrei inviate via mail e per conoscenza anche ai suoi genitori ma ero pieno di ira, per natura sono molto impulsivo.
> ...


Io se fossi in te, un giretto da un avvocato lo farei. 

Seriamente. 

E non mandare in giro quella roba. E neanche nominarla. 

Vai da un avvocato. Anche solo per raccogliere le idee e avere un piano b nel caso il tuo piano a non dovesse funzionare.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh mi dispiace che un professionista come te faccia questo tipo di paragone. Mi sa che hai un po' toppato.......


Può darsi, non sono infallibile. Certo la gravità è diversa. Il meccanismo della negazione però è identico.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Può darsi, non sono infallibile. Certo la gravità è diversa. Il meccanismo della negazione però è identico.


Beh tra omicidi e corna ....comunque complimenti. Poveri pazienti sentendo tali paragoni lo step successivo  è TSO


----------



## insane (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', sai: le possibilità sono tre, per la famiglia della moglie. 1) Se tiene neutrale (difficile) 2) Sta dalla parte del marito tradito (un tempo più probabile, oggi rarissimo) 3) Sta dalla parte della figlia a prescindere, e per evitare dissonanze cognitive trova tutte le possibili giustificazioni al suo tradimento + la spinge a ottenere le migliori condizioni possibili dalla separazione.
> L'ipotesi 2 era più probabile, un tempo, sia per ragioni di costume, specie per una donna che tradiva dando scandalo; sia per ragioni di convenienza (legali: l'adulterio era un reato, il traditore in caso di separazione beccava zero).


Aneddoto forse OT: i miei (futuri ex) suoceri dopo un paio di mesi hanno cominciato a presentare alla mia (futura ex) moglie una pletora di pretendenti, rigorosamente ricchi, con i quali sistemarsi. 
Mi ha fatto un po' di tristezza capire come ragionano loro, anche se non ti nascondo che mi piacerebbe che lei si scegliesse un ricco qualunque e la smettesse di tentare di ricucire lo strappo stile gran canyon che ha creato nella nostra vita.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Può darsi, non sono infallibile. Certo la gravità è diversa. Il meccanismo della negazione però è identico.


Era forse Pietro Maso?


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Però @Blaise, lo sappiamo bene tutti e due che non è un peccatuccio da nulla il tradimento. 

Non penso che tu pensi che se tua moglie ti trova con le mani nella marmellata, si fa una risatina imbarazzata e poi ti chiede se l'amica te la sei scopata a pecora o alla missionaria 

Io quando tradivo lo sapevo che avrei provocato sofferenza. E che molto probabilmente mi sarei presa una sfanculata epocale. 

Mi assumevo il rischio. E, come si dice qui, mal che si vuole non duole. 

E sono piuttosto convinta che lo sappia pure tu. 

E infatti sei ben attento a tener le farfalle fuori dalle storie. Sono pronta a scommettere che valuti anche le tue amiche su quanto sanno tener via le farfalle. Proprio per evitare di trovarti con il matrimonio a rotoli. 

Dubito anche che inventeresti una scusa cogliona e fuori dalla "norma" quotidiana come quella della moglie di fulminato per passare il weekend con l'amica....se devo essere sincera, dubito avresti voglia di passare un weekend con l'amica. 

A me non è mai venuta voglia. Erano bolle. Tempi determinati. Per soddisfare bisogni che in coppia non erano soddisfatti. A fine tempo, amici come prima. Ma niente weekend insieme, perfavore! 

Sbaglio?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però @Blaise, lo sappiamo bene tutti e due che non è un peccatuccio da nulla il tradimento.
> 
> Non penso che tu pensi che se tua moglie ti trova con le mani nella marmellata, si fa una risatina imbarazzata e poi ti chiede se l'amica te la sei scopata a pecora o alla missionaria
> 
> ...


assolutamente ragione. WE neanche a parlane. Comunque penso che il dottor TW abbia esagerato non poco con il paragone e inoltre che non è da psicologo dire queste cose.


----------



## Frithurik (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Adesso la lascero' rosolare a fuoco lento, attendero' gli eventi e tra una decina di giorni le inviero' via mail i tabulati delle presenze in Hotel, poi vediamo se pensa ancora di avermi preso per il c..o!!!
> 
> Li inviero' per conoscenza anche ai miei suoceri, cosi' vedremo chi rovineranno, "povera figlia mia sto c..o!!"


No non spedire niente come hanno detto gli altri, si e' giusto che ti rivolga ad un legale.
Io pero' un capriccio lo toglierei:
un messaggio con giorno e data,: Amore il giorno tot io ero a lavorare e tu nell'albergo tot , lo ricordi ? 1-2-3-4-e cosi via.-
Almeno capisce che non ti stai  facendo pigliare per il culo.
A livello legale puoi dire che l'hai sempre seguita ,senza mettere nessuno in mezzo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> assolutamente ragione. WE neanche a parlane. Comunque penso che il dottor TW abbia esagerato non poco con il paragone e inoltre che non è da psicologo dire queste cose.


Va bene dai Blaise, ma lui qui fa l'utente...

Anzi ben venga l'utente, e ben vada il professionista

Ogni ruolo al posto suo, .. no?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene dai Blaise, ma lui qui fa l'utente...
> 
> Anzi ben venga l'utente, e ben vada il professionista
> 
> Ogni ruolo al posto suo, .. no?



No caro, non puoi fare il professionista o presentarsi come tale quando vuoi e quando pisci fuori dal vaso sei un utente.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> assolutamente ragione. WE neanche a parlane. Comunque penso che il dottor TW abbia esagerato non poco con il paragone e inoltre che non è da psicologo dire queste cose.


Secondo me, io almeno l'ho interpretato così, il riferimento non era al paragone fra il tradimento e l'omicidio. 

Quanto sul meccanismo di fondo che mette alcuni traditori a negare l'importanza e la responsabilità dell'infliggere dolore (anche solo come possibilità) come quel ragazzino ha negato l'importanza della sua azione (al netto dell'azione in sè).

E che, di fronte al dolore del tradito, non trovano altra via che il minimizzare, il non affrontare le questioni, lo spostare le responsabilità sull'invecchiamento o cagate affini. 

E da traditrice se un maschio mi tradisce e poi prova a venirmi raccontare che mi ha tradita perchè aveva il timore che le palle gli scendessero troppo in basso per poter essere affascinanti, si prende un calcio nelle suddette palle...altro che comprensione. 

Immagino che se la tua donna ti tradisse e poi ti dicesse, "ma tesoroooo!!!! mi si sta smollando il culo e ho la cicetta al bicipite....volevo un maschione che mi tirasse su"...la prendi a calci nel culo pure tu!!

E la prendi a calci nel culo, perchè la scusa nega quel che ha fatto, nega il dolore che ti ha provocato, ed in più pare anche una tirata per il culo!! 

Credo che fosse sul negare l'importanza di un'azione, riducendola ad una cazzata, che puntasse [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]...
Per sottolineare che quel meccanismo di negazione serve come autoassolvimento dall'azione stessa e allontanamento dell'assunzione di responsabilità. 

In effetti, il paragone è forte. 

Il meccanismo però, non i fatti, il meccanismo però sempre negazione è. 

A me fra l'altro fa strano che tu scriva che consideri il tradimento come un peccato veniale. Ti leggo, e ho la netta sensazione che tu sai benissimo cosa stai facendo. Sai benissimo che tua moglie ne soffrirebbe. Ma rispondi alle tue esigenze perchè sono altrettanto importanti. E sei molto, molto attento a fare in modo che i due livelli siano ben separati. 

In casa le cose fondamentali del calore, della familiarità dell'intimità.
Fuori il sesso per il godere. Che è un bisogno altrettanto fondamentale. 

Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No caro, non puoi fare il professionista o presentarsi come tale quando vuoi e quando pisci fuori dal vaso sei un utente.


 ....

È uno dei motivi per cui sconsiglierei a chiunque di dichiarare qui la sua professione.. 

Annacqua e falsa il suo "essere utente"

Beh.. si.. hai ragione... 

Si, hai ragione... Senza beh


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi/e, i vs. commenti mi sono utilissimi in questo momento, grazie!
> 
> Le prove: li ho chiamati tabulati sbagliando, in effetti e' un F4 con 6 righe scritte, nessuna intestazione e soprattutto   nessun coinvolgimento di terze persone. Queste prove sono servite esclusivamente a me e mai mi sognerei di mostrarle dinnanzi a un giudice. Non ne ho accennato nemmeno a lei, avrei potuto mostrargliele accusandola di essere falsa ecc.
> Non l'ho fatto, si lo ammetto, ieri ho pensato e anche qui ho scritto che gliele avrei inviate via mail e per conoscenza anche ai suoi genitori ma ero pieno di ira, per natura sono molto impulsivo.
> ...


Quanta confusione su queste benedette prove 

Provo a fare un attimo di chiarezza, giusto a livello orientativo, fermo restando che un legale potrà consigliarti al meglio solo "carte alla mano". Allora, tanto per iniziare. La corrispondenza privata  (mail, w.a., sms e altro) e' inviolabile. Quando la si può produrre? Quando se ne è destinatari. Si può produrre l'sms con cui la moglie chiede scusa al marito. Non si può produrre l'sms scritto dalla moglie all'amante. Per intenderci. Idem: una registrazione di una conversazione  (telefonata o dal vivo) tra le parti in causa e' perfettamente producibile. Non è producibile l'intercettazione della telefonata della moglie fedifraga con l'amante. E nel dire che non è producibile dico una inesattezza: In sede civile. (non penale) e quindi anche in un giudizio di separazione e' producibile anche il materiale lesivo della privacy. Il problema é che ci si espone al rischio di una denuncia. Come ovviare? Sfato un " mito" . Le agenzie di investigazione non "epurano" un bel niente in questo senso. Occorrerà chiedere al giudice che emetta un ordine di esibizione ex art 210 cpc. Tradotto: non produrrò i tabulati telefonici della moglie, ma chiederò al giudice che ordini alla compagnia telefonica l'esibizione di dette prove.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo me, io almeno l'ho interpretato così, il riferimento non era al paragone fra il tradimento e l'omicidio.
> 
> Quanto sul meccanismo di fondo che mette alcuni traditori a negare l'importanza e la responsabilità dell'infliggere dolore (anche solo come possibilità) come quel ragazzino ha negato l'importanza della sua azione (al netto dell'azione in sè).
> 
> ...



cara zia tu sei una delle persone che stimo di più, anche se sei troppo prolissa, e quindi condivido tutto quello che hai suddetto. La mia polemica con tw è dal paragone troppo forte (tue parole) che ha fatto. Fatto da un professionista, claro?


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quanta confusione su queste benedette prove
> 
> Provo a fare un attimo di chiarezza, giusto a livello orientativo, fermo restando che un legale potrà consigliarti al meglio solo "carte alla mano". Allora, tanto per iniziare. La corrispondenza privata  (mail, w.a., sms e altro) e' inviolabile. Quando la si può produrre? Quando se ne è destinatari. Si può produrre l'sms con cui la moglie chiede scusa al marito. Non si può produrre l'sms scritto dalla moglie all'amante. Per intenderci. Idem: una registrazione di una conversazione  (telefonata o dal vivo) tra le parti in causa e' perfettamente producibile. Non è producibile l'intercettazione della telefonata della moglie fedifraga con l'amante. E nel dire che non è producibile dico una inesattezza: In sede civile. (non penale) e quindi anche in un giudizio di separazione e' producibile anche il materiale lesivo della privacy. Il problema é che ci si espone al rischio di una denuncia. Come ovviare? Sfato un " mito" . Le agenzie di investigazione non "epurano" un bel niente in questo senso. Occorrerà chiedere al giudice che emetta un ordine di esibizione ex art 210 cpc. Tradotto: non produrrò i tabulati telefonici della moglie, ma chiederò al giudice che ordini alla compagnia telefonica l'esibizione di dette prove.


Questo sarebbe da mettere evidenziato!!!!


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quanta confusione su queste benedette prove
> 
> Provo a fare un attimo di chiarezza, giusto a livello orientativo, fermo restando che un legale potrà consigliarti al meglio solo "carte alla mano". Allora, tanto per iniziare. La corrispondenza privata  (mail, w.a., sms e altro) e' inviolabile. Quando la si può produrre? Quando se ne è destinatari. Si può produrre l'sms con cui la moglie chiede scusa al marito. Non si può produrre l'sms scritto dalla moglie all'amante. Per intenderci. Idem: una registrazione di una conversazione  (telefonata o dal vivo) tra le parti in causa e' perfettamente producibile. Non è producibile l'intercettazione della telefonata della moglie fedifraga con l'amante. E nel dire che non è producibile dico una inesattezza: In sede civile. (non penale) e quindi anche in un giudizio di separazione e' producibile anche il materiale lesivo della privacy. Il problema é che ci si espone al rischio di una denuncia. Come ovviare? Sfato un " mito" . Le agenzie di investigazione non "epurano" un bel niente in questo senso. Occorrerà chiedere al giudice che emetta un ordine di esibizione ex art 210 cpc. Tradotto: non produrrò i tabulati telefonici della moglie, ma chiederò al giudice che ordini alla compagnia telefonica l'esibizione di dette prove.


Diciamo che la maggior parte delle prove prodotte autonomamente rischiano di ritorcersi contro al marito tradito, che rischia una querela.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> cara zia tu sei una delle persone che stimo di più, *anche se sei troppo prolissa*, e quindi condivido tutto quello che hai suddetto. La mia polemica con tw è dal paragone troppo forte (tue parole) che ha fatto. Fatto da un professionista, claro?


 

Sì, ho capito il tuo punto. (credo)

Io ho letto immediatamente il meccanismo in quello che lui sottolineava. Ho saltato a piè pari le azioni in sè (tradimento e omicidio) e sono passata al meccanismo di negazione. 

Ma in effetti, letto superficialmente, balza agli occhi il paragone fra le due azioni e non il meccanismo. 

E' questo, giusto?


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che la maggior parte delle prove prodotte autonomamente rischiano di ritorcersi contro al marito tradito, che rischia una querela.


Ma no. Diciamo che tutto sta nell'orientarlo.Se lui ad esempio avesse registrato le conversazioni avute direttamente con la moglie a casa sua, in cui lei ha ammesso il tradimento, direi che sarebbe a cavallo. Basta poco, quel poco però bisogna saperlo.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma no. Diciamo che tutto sta nell'orientarlo.Se lui ad esempio avesse registrato le conversazioni avute direttamente con la moglie a casa sua, in cui lei ha ammesso il tradimento, direi che sarebbe a cavallo. Basta poco, quel poco però bisogna saperlo.


E' possibile farlo, quindi?
E' una soluzione in queste situazioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ho capito il tuo punto. (credo)
> 
> Io ho letto immediatamente il meccanismo in quello che lui sottolineava. Ho saltato a piè pari le azioni in sè (tradimento e omicidio) e sono passata al meccanismo di negazione.
> 
> ...



forse meno cruento, non credo che un *luminare *non abbia altro modo per fare paragoni.


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido quello che dice Ipazia, abbastanza perlomeno. Vedi Iosolo, non  è una questione di precipitosità nell' emettere giudizi o trarre  conclusioni affrettate. Secondo me il primo punto sul quale deve  interrogarsi Fulminato è su chi ha avuto accanto in questi anni. Gli va bene stare con una persona che ha fatto strame del loro rapporto  perchè ha sentito di diventare vecchia e poco desiderata? Non vi sembra  che la giustificazione in fondo sia superficiale, ridicola,  insufficiente? E non sembra che lui in fondo dipingendo come perfetto e senza problemi  apparenti il suo rapporto prima, in definitiva non lo sovrastimasse,  modello unicorni rosa per capirsi? Ipazia, non mi sbigottisce il fatto che la famiglia di lei sia stata  coinvolta, mi rattrista il fatto che lei non abbia il coraggio di  affrontare da sola le sue responsabilità. Che non abbia la forza di  dire: L'ho fatto perchè ne avevo voglia, e che sia lei a non voler  trarre le debite conclusioni di questo. Se di fronte alla prospettiva del tempo che fugge non trovi di meglio  che reagire andando a rotolarti nel letto con un altro uomo significa  che la prospettiva con tuo marito è corta, cortissima, che non vivi con  serenità il tuo rapporto e che negli anni non hai trovato il modo per  renderlo unico, forte, inimitabile. Che gli anni insomma sono passati  invano e che la bambina viziatella e capricciosa è ancora lì, ben  radicata. Secondo me ovviamente.


@_spleen_ quale sarebbe la risposta giusta? Ti ho tradito perchè????  
Secondo me non c'è una risposta giusta. E quella della moglie di fulminato è una risposta come tante.  Non meno ridicola del "eravamo distanti" "volevo provare emozioni" o chissà che altra minchiata.  

In realtà ripeto non è un solo motivo sono tanti motivi insieme che ci spingono a fare certe azioni... metterle nero su bianco non è nemmeno facile, è come dare i contorni a qualcosa che nasce comunque sfumato.   Gli unicorna rosa sono una compenente di quasi ogni tradito purtroppo... vedono idilli dove ci sono tanti buchi neri. Non riesco mai a capire se sono bravi i traditori a celare oppure se siamo ciechi noi traditi che non vogliamo vedere oltre il nostro naso.   Ora il comportamento di lei ha dei punti bassi notevoli ma non mi sorprende, nel senso che anche lei si trova a dover gestire qualcosa che non voleva affrontare, e sta utilizzando tutte le sue carte.  Pietismo, vittimismo, sesso, minacce... ogni cosa che può usare per ottenere quello che vuole. E lei vuole lui.  Non mi sembra niente di nuovo nel panorama del dopo scoperta... nemmeno l'intervento della famiglia, che cerca in qualche modo da fare da ponte, in modo maldestro certo ma in persone di una certa età, settanta-ottanta forse, non ci trovo niente di anormale.   Che lei sia viziata senza ombra di dubbio, ma come ogni traditore, che mette i propri bisogni egoistici davanti a ogni responsabilità.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma no. Diciamo che tutto sta nell'orientarlo.Se lui ad esempio avesse registrato le conversazioni avute direttamente con la moglie a casa sua, in cui lei ha ammesso il tradimento, direi che sarebbe a cavallo. Basta poco, quel poco però bisogna saperlo.


Quando si decide di seguire la via delle prove, sarebbe come minimo essere in una situazione tale per cui la propria emotività possa essere "depositata" in mani sicure. 

E quindi avere una rete, in questo caso un legale, che faccia mediazione fra la emozioni e i fatti. 

Serve una certa lucidità per farlo. 

E fare a caso diventa rischioso, che si rischia di agire d'impulso e solo per affermare di avere ancora un qualche potere in mano in una situazione in cui si è fondamentalmente impotenti di fronte alle azioni che si sono scoperte. 

Questo dovrebbe essere, secondo me, un assunto di fondo. 

Giocare con le registrazioni e affini, senza sapere cosa si sta facendo, è solo innalzare il rischio di sprangate nei denti.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' possibile farlo, quindi?
> E' una soluzione in queste situazioni.



E' perfettamente lecito registrare una conversazione tra le parti in causa. Certo. Non è lecito piazzare una telecamera in casa e registrare una conversazione tra la moglie/controparte e l'amante. O anche solo l'amica confidente. E' il distinguo tra registrazione e intercettazione.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' possibile farlo, quindi?
> E' una soluzione in queste situazioni.


La mia amica ha prodotto come prova una aggressione verbale dell'ex marito. In pubblica piazza e con lui che vedeva di essere registrato. 

Il video è stato ammesso come prova di stalking, fra le tante...ma la mia amica si è fatta seguire da una avvocata coi controcazzi. 

Per il cosa e il come.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> forse meno cruento, non credo che un *luminare *non abbia altro modo per fare paragoni.


Ho capito bene il punto allora.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando si decide di seguire la via delle prove, sarebbe come minimo essere in una situazione tale per cui la propria emotività possa essere "depositata" in mani sicure.
> 
> E quindi avere una rete, in questo caso un legale, che faccia mediazione fra la emozioni e i fatti.
> 
> ...


Ci sono prove che nessun legale può raccogliere, perché si esauriscono tra le mura domestiche. Un buon legale, al più, può darti suggerimenti per la loro raccolta. Le prove stanno nella disponibilità della parte, mica dell'avvocato. Sprangate ne prendi a non averne. Ad averne si rischia al più che il legale le espunga in quanto non utilizzabili.

Mica sto incitando nessuno a trasformarsi nella Cia


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito bene il punto allora.



:up:


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ci sono prove che nessun legale può raccogliere, perché si esauriscono tra le mura domestiche. Un buon legale, al più, può darti suggerimenti per la loro raccolta. Le prove stanno nella disponibilità della parte, mica dell'avvocato. Sprangate ne prendi a non averne. Ad averne si rischia al più che il legale le espunga in quanto non utilizzabili.
> 
> Mica sto incitando nessuno a trasformarsi nella Cia


Sprangate è riferito al fatto che prove mal raccolte, possono essere trasformate in denuncia

Alcune cose che ha fatto/raccolto la mia amica per mettersi in sicurezza dall'ex marito, erano sul filo del rasoio..e l'avvocata le ha dato le dritte per poter usare in modo da proteggersi e non trovarsi con oltre al danno anche la beffa. 

Quanto all'aver vicino un legale per fare ste cose, direi che è almeno opportuno. 

Se no si finisce solo a giocare a fare i bravi piccoli investigatori, si perde tempo senza saper poi come utilizzare quanto raccolto. Uno spreco.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> @_spleen_ quale sarebbe la risposta giusta? Ti ho tradito perchè????
> *Secondo me non c'è una risposta giusta.* E quella della moglie di fulminato è una risposta come tante.  Non meno ridicola del "eravamo distanti" "volevo provare emozioni" o chissà che altra minchiata.
> 
> In realtà ripeto non è un solo motivo sono tanti motivi insieme che ci spingono a fare certe azioni... metterle nero su bianco non è nemmeno facile, è come dare i contorni a qualcosa che nasce comunque sfumato.   Gli unicorna rosa sono una compenente di quasi ogni tradito purtroppo... vedono idilli dove ci sono tanti buchi neri. Non riesco mai a capire se sono bravi i traditori a celare oppure se siamo ciechi noi traditi che non vogliamo vedere oltre il nostro naso.   Ora il comportamento di lei ha dei punti bassi notevoli ma non mi sorprende, nel senso che anche lei si trova a dover gestire qualcosa che non voleva affrontare, e sta utilizzando tutte le sue carte.  Pietismo, vittimismo, sesso, minacce... ogni cosa che può usare per ottenere quello che vuole. E lei vuole lui.  Non mi sembra niente di nuovo nel panorama del dopo scoperta... nemmeno l'intervento della famiglia, che cerca in qualche modo da fare da ponte, in modo maldestro certo ma in persone di una certa età, settanta-ottanta forse, non ci trovo niente di anormale.   Che lei sia viziata senza ombra di dubbio, ma come ogni traditore, che mette i propri bisogni egoistici davanti a ogni responsabilità.


Non ci sono tante risposte al perchè si tradisce. 

La risposta è tendenzialmente "perchè avevo voglia e piacere di farlo". 

Poi si può scendere sotto, capire da dove quella voglia e quel piacere nascono...ma è un livello diverso, che riguarda il comprendersi per comprendere e per rendersi comprensibili anche all'altro. 

Livello che non è raggiungibile, quello della comprensione intendo, se non si accetta, come traditore, che il motivo fondamentale era "perchè ne avevo voglia."


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sprangate è riferito al fatto che prove mal raccolte, possono essere trasformate in denuncia
> 
> Alcune cose che ha fatto/raccolto la mia amica per mettersi in sicurezza dall'ex marito, erano sul filo del rasoio..e l'avvocata le ha dato le dritte per poter usare in modo da proteggersi e non trovarsi con oltre al danno anche la beffa.
> 
> ...


Il registratore dello smartphone e' un buon alleato. Il video/audio poi con un clic arriva diretto all'avvocato. Non comporta chissà quali rischi. Così come, per tornare all'esempio del nostro amico, non potrà produrre -ipoteticamente - i registri dei motel. Potrà dire che ha beccato a distanza gli amanti. E far così ordinare al giudice l'esibizione dei registri.

Tanto per fare qualche esempio.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista economico stai facendo i conti senza l'oste.
> Ovvero chi ti deve concedere la separazione consensuale.
> E se lei te la nega...
> 
> ...


Assolutamente. Non sono cose da fai-da-te, a meno che non sia già tu del settore, ma non credo (non avrebbero senso le minacce in quel caso).

Comunque, sono d'accordo con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] , tua moglie gioca all'agnellino indifeso, ma credo sia tutt'altro che una sprovveduta... Informati a fondo, [MENTION=7153]fulminato[/MENTION].


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> *Il registratore dello smartphone e' un buon alleato*. Il video/audio poi con un clic arriva diretto all'avvocato. Non comporta chissà quali rischi. Così come, per tornare all'esempio del nostro amico, non potrà produrre -ipoteticamente - i registri dei motel. Potrà dire che ha beccato a distanza gli amanti. E far così ordinare al giudice l'esibizione dei registri.
> 
> Tanto per fare qualche esempio.


Già...serve aver qualcuno che sa indirizzare e a ragion veduta. E non a casaccio e guidato dall'emotività. 

L'emotività non è una buona consigliera in queste situazioni. 

Aver qualcuno che media e sostiene è utile. Specialmente quando l'orizzonte non è esattamente sereno.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Non sono cose da fai-da-te, a meno che non sia già tu del settore, ma non credo (non avrebbero senso le minacce in quel caso).
> 
> Comunque, sono d'accordo con @_ipazia_ , *tua moglie gioca all'agnellino indifeso, ma credo sia tutt'altro che una sprovveduta*... Informati a fondo, @_fulminato_.


già...

aggiungo che, anche se sono grandi, i figli sono da tener fuori. 

Sono solo casino emotivo aggiunto. 

E di mezzo c'è già la famiglia di lei...

Insomma...non mi sembra per niente quadro agevole. 

Quoto sull'informarsi a fondo. 

mi sa che qui il parlare...sia piuttosto inutile...in questa fase in cui sembra che si stiano disponendo le pedine sulla scacchiera, almeno


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il registratore dello smartphone e' un buon alleato. Il video/audio poi con un clic arriva diretto all'avvocato. Non comporta chissà quali rischi. Così come, per tornare all'esempio del nostro amico, non potrà produrre -ipoteticamente - i registri dei motel. Potrà dire che ha beccato a distanza gli amanti. E far così ordinare al giudice l'esibizione dei registri.
> 
> Tanto per fare qualche esempio.


Ne approfitto per dire che quando parlavo di acquisire le prove in modo legale intendevo che forse per qualcuna di esse può esistere il modo di farle acquisire da persone autorizzate in modo che siano utilizzabili (nel senso, io so per certo che il giorno x era al Motel Y, un investigatore privato, con questi estremi, sarebbe in grado di documentarlo in modo utilizzabile per il tribunale?). Io non lo so, ma forse un buon avvocato sarebbe in grado di dirti se si può fare o se è meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ci sono tante risposte al perchè si tradisce.
> 
> La risposta è tendenzialmente "perchè avevo voglia e piacere di farlo".
> 
> ...


Non lo si può dire al tradito perchè al tradito non basta come risposta. 
Si deve provare a dare una motivazione che abbia un contorno anche se stupido, anche se ridicolo... è forse quello che a lei sembrava più vicino ad una motivazione. 
Aveva bisogno di sentirsi ancora femmina. Lui l'ha fatta sentire femmina in un modo in cui il marito non poteva... ma non perchè le mancasse di attenzioni ma perchè per lui non è "femmina" è molto altro di più. 
Quel tipo di conferma doveva per forza prenderlo al di fuori dal sul contesto familiare...


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...serve aver qualcuno che sa indirizzare e a ragion veduta. E non a casaccio e guidato dall'emotività.
> 
> L'emotività non è una buona consigliera in queste situazioni.
> 
> Aver qualcuno che media e sostiene è utile. Specialmente quando l'orizzonte non è esattamente sereno.



 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]: il problema è che quando magari hai davanti a te il partner fedifrago che ti confessa il tradimento.... Non hai a portata di mano il tuo legale. E allora sta anche un po' a te scegliere se precostituirti prove, ovvero rinunciarvi. Con questo non sostengo la bontà del fai da te: dico che la registrazione non la può fare nessun altro al di fuori di me. Ed è una prova ineluttabile. Nessuno si deve improvvisare eroe. Nessuno va in giudizio a difendersi da se'. Ma il mio era un discorso un filo diverso.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> assolutamente ragione. WE neanche a parlane. Comunque penso che il dottor TW abbia esagerato non poco con il paragone e inoltre che non è da psicologo dire queste cose.


Scusa, ma tu da uno psicologo o psicologa ci sei mai stato?


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ne approfitto per dire che quando parlavo di acquisire le prove in modo legale intendevo che forse per qualcuna di esse può esistere il modo di farle acquisire da persone autorizzate in modo che siano utilizzabili (nel senso, io so per certo che il giorno x era al Motel Y, un investigatore privato, con questi estremi, sarebbe in grado di documentarlo in modo utilizzabile per il tribunale?). Io non lo so, ma forse un buon avvocato sarebbe in grado di dirti se si può fare o se è meglio lasciar perdere.


No. Cio' che è lesivo della privacy lo e' sia che lo faccia io sia che lo faccia un investigatore  (stiamo parlando di quelli privati). La differenza è che loro hanno tecniche e strumenti per raccogliere prove che non siano lesive della privacy. Quelli seri eh


----------



## fulminato (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quanta confusione su queste benedette prove
> 
> Provo a fare un attimo di chiarezza, giusto a livello orientativo, fermo restando che un legale potrà consigliarti al meglio solo "carte alla mano". Allora, tanto per iniziare. La corrispondenza privata  (mail, w.a., sms e altro) e' inviolabile. Quando la si può produrre? Quando se ne è destinatari. Si può produrre l'sms con cui la moglie chiede scusa al marito. Non si può produrre l'sms scritto dalla moglie all'amante. Per intenderci. Idem: una registrazione di una conversazione  (telefonata o dal vivo) tra le parti in causa e' perfettamente producibile. Non è producibile l'intercettazione della telefonata della moglie fedifraga con l'amante. E nel dire che non è producibile dico una inesattezza: In sede civile. (non penale) e quindi anche in un giudizio di separazione e' producibile anche il materiale lesivo della privacy. Il problema é che ci si espone al rischio di una denuncia. Come ovviare? Sfato un " mito" . Le agenzie di investigazione non "epurano" un bel niente in questo senso. Occorrerà chiedere al giudice che emetta un ordine di esibizione ex art 210 cpc. Tradotto: non produrrò i tabulati telefonici della moglie, ma chiederò al giudice che ordini alla compagnia telefonica l'esibizione di dette prove.


Ti ringrazio, quindi posso scrennare tutte le conversazioni tra me e lei, msg in essere e quelli futuri, dove lei mi chiede scusa per il male che mi ha fatto ecc. 
In settimana saro' da un legale matrimoniale per tutelarmi.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu da uno psicologo o psicologa ci sei mai stato?


 la tua domanda è per dire cosa? che tutti fanno paragoni del tipo fatti dal luminare utente?


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, quindi posso scrennare tutte le conversazioni tra me e lei, msg in essere e quelli futuri, dove lei mi chiede scusa per il male che mi ha fatto ecc.
> In settimana saro' da un legale matrimoniale per tutelarmi.


Certo che quelli tra te e lei li puoi screennare. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non lo si può dire al tradito perchè al tradito non basta come risposta.
> Si deve provare a dare una motivazione che abbia un contorno anche se stupido, anche se ridicolo... è forse quello che a lei sembrava più vicino ad una motivazione.
> *Aveva bisogno di sentirsi ancora femmina. Lui l'ha fatta sentire femmina in un modo in cui il marito non poteva*... ma non perchè le mancasse di attenzioni ma perchè per lui non è "femmina" è molto altro di più.
> Quel tipo di conferma doveva per forza prenderlo al di fuori dal sul contesto familiare...



Non è che non si può dire. E' la pura e semplice verità. E provoca dolore ad entrambi. 

Ma è l'unica via per trasformare l'affermazione in domanda, ossia da "ho tradito perchè ne avevo voglia e piacere." a "perchè ne avevo voglia e piacere?"

E' ovvio, dolorosamente ovvio, che il tradito non ne possa avere abbastanza. Ma senza aver messo quella pietra a fondamento, non si va da nessuna parte. Nella comprensione dei perchè. 

Non si può rispondere ad una domanda che non si è posta. E non si può rendere materiale comune una risposta ad una domanda individuale.  

E allora sta al traditore decidere cosa fare. 

Se raccontare cazzate o se rendere quell'avvenimento apprendimento. 

Al netto del finale. E quindi anche assumendosi il rischio di essere sfanculato. 

Al tradito sta accettare che la comprensione richiederà tempo. Che le risposte non sono lì a disposizione. E che sarà doloroso. E non poco. 

A ognuno la sua scelta. 

Io, traditrice, conoscendo le meccaniche del tradimento col cazzo, perdonami, che mi accontenterei delle cazzate. 
E da traditrice te lo firmo che sono cazzate. (il grassetto intendo)
Sono solo crosta. Se ti fermi lì, per quanto mi riguarda puoi andare immediatamente. 

Volendo pensar male, quella crosta è un modo per manipolare l'altro, spostando dal dentro al fuori le motivazioni alle azioni.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> la tua domanda è per dire cosa? che tutti fanno paragoni del tipo fatti dal luminare utente?


No, ma uno psicologo che cerca di aiutarti o comprendere un meccanismo fa dei paragoni a volte anche forti, se ritiene che aiutino meglio ad esemplificare.

Non è così strano.

Poi, chiaro, se fai i monologhi come ospite in tv, non lo farai mai...

Uno psicologo normale sta parlando con te. L'importante è rivelare il meccanismo, a volte può scapparci un paragone un po' forte.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> @_ipazia_: il problema è che quando magari hai davanti a te il partner fedifrago che ti confessa il tradimento.... Non hai a portata di mano il tuo legale. E allora sta anche un po' a te scegliere se precostituirti prove, ovvero rinunciarvi. Con questo non sostengo la bontà del fai da te: dico che la registrazione non la può fare nessun altro al di fuori di me. Ed è una prova ineluttabile. Nessuno si deve improvvisare eroe. Nessuno va in giudizio a difendersi da se'. Ma il mio era un discorso un filo diverso.


Certo. Sono d'accordo. 

Sto dicendo che se si decide ad un certo punto di seguire la via delle prove, allora è sensato farlo bene e non da sprovveduti. 

Già si è in una situazione dolorosa e confusa...aver qualcuno che sa, e che è pulito da emotività, seguendo la via delle prove è utile, se non indispensabile ad un certo punto. 

I tuoi chiarimenti sono fondamentali....ricordo un 3d di un utente che aveva piazzato una videocamera in camera da letto dove la moglie si trombava l'amante...sarebbero state utili anche allora le tue precisazioni.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Non lo si può dire al tradito perchè al tradito non basta come risposta.*
> Si deve provare a dare una motivazione che abbia un contorno anche se stupido, anche se ridicolo... è forse quello che a lei sembrava più vicino ad una motivazione.
> Aveva bisogno di sentirsi ancora femmina. Lui l'ha fatta sentire femmina in un modo in cui il marito non poteva... ma non perchè le mancasse di attenzioni ma perchè per lui non è "femmina" è molto altro di più.
> Quel tipo di conferma doveva per forza prenderlo al di fuori dal sul contesto familiare...


Ma è la verità e l'unica cosa da dire, crudamente, senza iniziare a recitare la commedia.
E penso che sia l'unico punto di possibile ripartenza se si intende veramente iniziare di nuovo, si va con il cuore e l'anima in mano, ben visibili.

Al tradito penso che siano le scuse a non bastare, la verità talvolta è tranchant ma salutare.
Prendere coscienza del proprio agito, senza sconti, penso sia più duro all' inizio ma più risolutivo.

La verità vi renderà liberi. (Cit.)


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> No, ma uno psicologo che cerca di aiutarti o comprendere un meccanismo fa dei paragoni a volte anche forti, se ritiene che aiutino meglio ad esemplificare.
> 
> Non è così strano.
> 
> ...




da Wikipedia
*Pietro Maso* (San Bonifacio, 17 luglio 1971) è un criminale italiano.
È il protagonista reo confesso di uno dei più clamorosi casi di omicidio a sfondo familiare della cronaca italiana. Aiutato da tre amici, il 17 aprile 1991 nella sua casa di Montecchia di Crosara uccise entrambi i suoi genitori, Antonio Maso e Mariarosa Tessari. La motivazione era intascare subito la sua parte di eredità. Arrestato il 19 aprile 1991, è stato condannato definitivamente a trent'anni di carcere, con il riconoscimento della seminfermità mentale al momento del fatto[SUP][1][/SUP]. Dopo averne trascorsi ventidue, è stato rimesso in libertà[SUP][2][/SUP], per poi essere ricoverato in clinica psichiatrica dal marzo 2016[SUP][3][/SUP]. Ai suoi complici, Giorgio Carbognin e Paolo Cavazza, è stata inflitta una pena di ventisei anni, mentre al minorenne Damiano Burato tredici[SUP][1][/SUP].




mah......


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non lo si può dire al tradito perchè al tradito non basta come risposta.
> Si deve provare a dare una motivazione che abbia un contorno anche se stupido, anche se ridicolo... è forse quello che a lei sembrava più vicino ad una motivazione.
> Aveva bisogno di sentirsi ancora femmina. Lui l'ha fatta sentire femmina in un modo in cui il marito non poteva... ma non perchè le mancasse di attenzioni ma perchè per lui non è "femmina" è molto altro di più.
> Quel tipo di conferma doveva per forza prenderlo al di fuori dal sul contesto familiare...


Si può dire...

Mia moglie (tra le lacrime) ma a suo tempo mi ha detto cosi


----------



## Frithurik (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, quindi posso scrennare tutte le conversazioni tra me e lei, msg in essere e quelli futuri, dove lei mi chiede scusa per il male che mi ha fatto ecc.
> In settimana saro' da un legale matrimoniale per tutelarmi.


Perfetto manda un msg dove chiedi veramente la verita' , se vuole ricostruire il rapporto, se lei risponde una due o tre
la prova l'hai in mano.
Sto giocando di fantasia.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> da Wikipedia
> *Pietro Maso* (San Bonifacio, 17 luglio 1971) è un criminale italiano.
> È il protagonista reo confesso di uno dei più clamorosi casi di omicidio a sfondo familiare della cronaca italiana. Aiutato da tre amici, il 17 aprile 1991 nella sua casa di Montecchia di Crosara uccise entrambi i suoi genitori, Antonio Maso e Mariarosa Tessari. La motivazione era intascare subito la sua parte di eredità. Arrestato il 19 aprile 1991, è stato condannato definitivamente a trent'anni di carcere, con il riconoscimento della seminfermità mentale al momento del fatto[SUP][1][/SUP]. Dopo averne trascorsi ventidue, è stato rimesso in libertà[SUP][2][/SUP], per poi essere ricoverato in clinica psichiatrica dal marzo 2016[SUP][3][/SUP]. Ai suoi complici, Giorgio Carbognin e Paolo Cavazza, è stata inflitta una pena di ventisei anni, mentre al minorenne Damiano Burato tredici[SUP][1][/SUP].
> 
> ...


Quindi ci sei mai stato o no?


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi ci sei mai stato o no?



 sarei scappato a gambe levate.


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma è la verità e l'unica cosa da dire, crudamente, senza iniziare a recitare la commedia.
> E penso che sia l'unico punto di possibile ripartenza se si intende veramente iniziare di nuovo, si va con il cuore e l'anima in mano, ben visibili.
> 
> Al tradito penso che siano le scuse a non bastare, la verità talvolta è tranchant ma salutare.
> ...


La verità non la sanno nemmeno loro. 
E quello che dicono non basta al tradito. 

Ma è la loro verità. Non la tua verità. 
Se ti dice mi sentivo vecchia e volevo vedere se ero anche appetibile come donna... è la sua verità. 
Una verità che se tu la ritieni debole e ridicola... non è che la fa essere meno verità.


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sarei scappato a gambe levate.


......


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si può dire...
> 
> Mia moglie (tra le lacrime) ma a suo tempo mi ha detto cosi


A me non sarebbe bastato.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> A me non sarebbe bastato.


Ma.. più di così che doveva dire?

Che lui era biondo e io moro?

O che si sentiva trascurata e non le dicevo più ti amo in riva al mare al tramonto nelle serate di settembre?

Ste stronzate dovevo sentire?

Meno male che non le ho sentite

Anche se capisco che qualcuno accolga a braccia aperte queste "rivelazioni"


----------



## marietto (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La verità non la sanno nemmeno loro.
> E quello che dicono non basta al tradito.
> 
> Ma è la loro verità. Non la tua verità.
> ...


Però a quel punto, tu su quella verità ti puoi basare per decidere se con una persona che si rivela

essere così in quel luogo e in quel momento, vuoi continuare a starci oppure no.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La verità non la sanno nemmeno loro.
> E quello che dicono non basta al tradito.
> 
> Ma è la loro verità. Non la tua verità.
> ...


Verità assoluta è utopico, ma abbiamo un ottimo surrogato, la consapevolezza.
Giustificazioni e consapevolezza non sono la stessa cosa, se una persona in difficoltà si rifiuta di "vedere" senza nascondersi dietro menate e paranoie non credo farà mai molti passi verso la soluzione del suo problema.

Personalmente comunque non ho mai pensato che la consapevolezza sia una cosa facile da ottenere, ma appunto per questo ha un valore ed è una necessità.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La verità non la sanno nemmeno loro.
> E quello che dicono non basta al tradito.
> 
> Ma è la loro verità. Non la tua verità.
> ...


Direi che la verità sul suo tradire la può *trovare* solo chi tradisce. 

E per trovarla deve iniziare a dirsela. 

E esporsi mentre lo fa. 

Per coinvolgere l'altro. 

Poi c'è chi preferisce l'uso del trovare agenti esterni ai propri comportamenti e chi invece cerca dentro cosa non torna. 

E' la differenza fra chi si assume quel che fa, anche quando è fare male, e chi cerca di svicolare usando come scusa il non infliggere dolore (che ha già inflitto), il colpevolizzare, il cercare colpevoli alle proprie azioni. 

Come ti dicevo, se non ci fossero alcuni passaggi e in primis l'ammissione che era piacere, neanche mi metto ad ascoltare le motivazioni successive. 

Se il mio uomo mi venisse a dire "mi ha sedotto" il discorso è chiuso lì. 
E si riaprirebbe fra me e me, chiedendomi come ho potuto essere tanto cogliona da stare con uno che non è in grado non solo di controllare il cazzo ma anche usa il non controllo delle sue azioni come scusante da propormi. 

Probabilmente aver tradito cambia, e non di poco, la mia prospettiva. 
Io so che non si è vittima del proprio tradimento. Ma attori protagonisti. 

Salvo essere incapaci di intendere e volere. 

In quel caso, il problema smette di essere il tradimento, e diventa la salute mentale e l'autonomia.

Ti posso però assicurare che non ho mai visto nessuno scopare piangendo per il tradimento che stava attuando. Anzi...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> "perchè ne avevo voglia e piacere?"
> 
> .


È esattamente qui.. che secondo me può partire la commedia dell'imbroglio. Su questa domanda

Che se io tradito, la faccio alla traditrice, e mi risponde con un: Perché tu..........

Ecco che parte l'imbroglio

Tirarti dentro alle tue scelte autonome

Perché il tradito DEVE STARE FUORI ....

È una posizione irrinunciabile x conservare lucidità

Se entra dentro, o se si fa tirar dentro sulle scelte altrui, per me è il caos


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2017)

Ipazia, bello quel "trovare".


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se ti dice mi sentivo vecchia e volevo vedere se ero anche appetibile come donna... è la sua verità. .


Occhio all'imbroglio [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION]

"Mi sentivo vecchia" = "mi fai sentire vecchia

(Infatti con lui, chissà perché.. mi sentivo giovane  )

Occhio....


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente qui.. che secondo me può partire la commedia dell'imbroglio. Su questa domanda
> 
> Che se io tradito, la faccio alla traditrice, e mi risponde con un: *Perché tu*..........
> 
> ...


Non è solo un imbroglio...quel perchè tu...è una paraculata. Infantile. 

Un modo per tirar dentro l'altro in una questione che si è decisa fra sè e sè...

Non ammettere questo, non ammettere il piacere che si stava ricercando, al netto delle motivazioni, concordo...è un inganno ulteriore. 

Per come sono fatta io, anche una perdita di onore e fierezza. Uno scappare dalle proprie azioni. 

Ho tradito? Sì. 
Perchè? Perchè lo volevo fare
Mi è piaciuto? Sì. Non piangevo scopando, anzi...ho programmato, mentito e costruito piani per poterlo fare godendomelo al massimo. 

Questo è.

Brutto, non bastevole per chi ci si trova immerso suo malgrado...ma andare a scopare extra non è una cosa che accade per caso. Spinti dall'impulso. Anzi. 

Chiarito questo...posso iniziare a cercare a cosa stavo rispondendo. Quali erano i bisogni non soddisfatti. 
Perchè li ho cercati fuori e non dentro. Perchè non ho parlato. Perchè ho scientemente mentito. Una o più volte. Etc etc.

Se il punto di partenza è "perchè tu non mi amavi più..." ...ma vaffanculo. 

E' una vigliaccata. 

E sparare sulla croce rossa. 

Oltre che aver fatto male senza saperlo fare. 

E allora era meglio stare a casa a guardare youporn!


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ipazia, bello quel "trovare".




Sì, è bello!!


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo. Sono d'accordo. Sto dicendo che se si decide ad un certo punto di seguire la via delle prove, allora è sensato farlo bene e non da sprovveduti. Già si è in una situazione dolorosa e confusa...aver qualcuno che sa, e che è pulito da emotività, seguendo la via delle prove è utile, se non indispensabile ad un certo punto. I tuoi chiarimenti sono fondamentali....ricordo un 3d di un utente che aveva piazzato una videocamera in camera da letto dove la moglie si trombava l'amante...sarebbero state utili anche allora le tue precisazioni.


Preciso un'altra cosa, e nel farlo premetto che credo che nessuno di noi abbia la pretesa di entrare qui come professionista, ma tuttavia magari, essendo anche tale, può portare qualche spunto utile alla discussione. E con ciò però dico anche a caratteri cubitali che quanto si scrive e si legge in un forum e' sempre da prendere con le pinze. Detto ciò.... Il fatto in se' di piazzare una telecamera per intercettare il partner comporta rischi se vogliamo minimi. Il punto è che di quella  "roba" non solo non puoi farne niente, ma che l'emotività. (come la chiami tu) se non guidata  (da un legale, in questo caso) può spingerti a fare cazzate. Tipo divulgare quella prova, magari diffondendo la via internet. E allora si che scattano i guai Con quali limiti può essere utile una intercettazione? Nei limiti in cui serve sapere se uno ti tradisce, e con chi. In modo da indirizzarti verso prove lecite. Facendo sparire la telecamera  Ma questi sono giochi per cui serve qualche cognizione di causa in più, indubbiamente. Mi ricollego agli investigatori privati: loro possono usare certi mezzi. Ma le prove che ti danno in mano incorrono negli stessi limiti di legalità. Ergo: un buon investigatore non si limita a fornirti una intercettazione. La usa per darti in mano altro.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Preciso un'altra cosa, e nel farlo premetto che nessuno di noi abbia la pretesa di entrare qui come professionista, ma tuttavia magari, essendo anche tale, può portare qualche spunto utile alla discussione. E con ciò però dico anche a caratteri cubitali che quanto si scrive e si legge in un forum e' sempre da prendere con le pinze. Detto ciò.... Il fatto in se' di piazzare una telecamera per intercettare il partner comporta rischi se vogliamo minimi. Il punto è che di quella  "roba" non solo non puoi farne niente, ma che l'emotività. (come la chiami tu) se non guidata  (da un legale, in questo caso) può spingerti a fare cazzate. Tipo divulgare quella prova, magari diffondendo la via internet. E allora si che scattano i guai Con quali limiti può essere utile una intercettazione? Nei limiti in cui serve sapere se uno ti tradisce, e con chi. In modo da indirizzarti verso prove lecite. Facendo sparire la telecamera  Ma questi sono giochi per cui serve qualche cognizione di causa in più, indubbiamente. Mi ricollego agli investigatori privati: loro possono usare certi mezzi. Ma le prove che ti danno in mano incorrono negli stessi limiti di legalità. Ergo: un buon investigatore non si limita a fornirti una intercettazione. La usa per darti in mano altro.


Questa è un'altra precisazione importante!! :up:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è solo un imbroglio...quel perchè tu...è una paraculata. Infantile.
> 
> Un modo per tirar dentro l'altro in una questione che si è decisa fra sè e sè...
> 
> ...


Quoto

E quando a volte scrivo Delle ottime occasioni che si presentano a chi è tradito di vedere cose del partner, in contesto critico, proprio a questi appunti mi riferisco

Sono prospettive uniche.
Da sfruttare (anche se se ne farebbe a meno  )


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> E quando a volte scrivo Delle ottime occasioni che si presentano a chi è tradito di vedere cose del partner, in contesto critico, proprio a questi appunti mi riferisco
> 
> ...


E' una delle finalità del forum...

scambiare prospettive in modo produttivo e non per schierarsi nella guerra del dolore...


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Non è solo un imbroglio...quel perchè tu...è una paraculata. Infantile. *
> 
> Un modo per tirar dentro l'altro in una questione che si è decisa fra sè e sè...
> 
> ...


ma lei non gli ha detto ma perchè tu... 
lei gli *ha detto mi sentivo vecchia e *non gli ha detto tu mi facevi sentire vecchia @scorpio. 

E no lui non poteva fargli provare quell'emozione che poteva ricavare da un uomo che la incontra solo per "desiderio fisico", facendola sentire femmina più che donna. 

Lei ha cercato la sua motivazione, debole forse per voi, ma forse importante per lei. 
Perchè non la considerate come una motivazione pari al "mi piaceva e volevo farlo" che logicamente è alla base ma è anche andata oltre... volevo farlo e nel farlo mi risentivo giovane che è uno dei motivi per cui mi piaceva... 

Ora lei ha usato il termine essere sedotta che non vuol dire altro che aveva bisogno di conferme di sentirsi piacevole e fica a livello solo sessuale. Non trovo contraddizioni in termini. 
Non la vedo nemmeno così scaltra per me. 

Il mio ha cercato un altra perchè gli piaceva come cosa, non si stava fustigando mentre la scopava, ma credo che una delle motivazioni che gli hanno fatto dire "perchè no" è proprio perchè mi sentiva estranea... e più si avvicinava a lei e più si allontanava da me. 
La motivazione resta sempre che gli piaceva, che era entusiasta di avere conferme da maschio, che si sarà sentito fichissimo quando lei lo cercava facendolo sentire desiderato... ma che il fatto che eravamo distanti a contribuito. 
 La base è volevo tradire giusto poi i motivi che hanno contribuito a renderlo così importante sono una spiegazione ulteriore. 
Di cui io, da tradita ho cercato e voluto sapere... altri vedi @scorpio no. 

Ora la verità della moglie di fulminato ci sembra troppo povera? troppo stupida? 
Non lo so, io la vedo una motivazione come un altra. Un bisogno di fermare il tempo forse perchè non ci si è abituati a vederlo scorrere sul nostro viso...


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, quindi posso scrennare tutte le conversazioni tra me e lei, msg in essere e quelli futuri, dove lei mi chiede scusa per il male che mi ha fatto ecc.
> *In settimana saro' da un legale matrimoniale per tutelarmi.*


:up:

se poi non servirà tutelarti, meglio...

ma se dovesse servire, sei preparato


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> ma lei non gli ha detto ma perchè tu...
> lei gli *ha detto mi sentivo vecchia e *non gli ha detto tu mi facevi sentire vecchia @scorpio.
> 
> E no lui non poteva fargli provare quell'emozione che poteva ricavare da un uomo che la incontra solo per "desiderio fisico", facendola sentire femmina più che donna.
> ...


non voglio convincerti di nulla...

il perchè tu, non è necessario esprimerlo...il fulcro della questione che sto sottolineando, è che tradire non discende dalle azioni di qualcun altro. 

Io non mi lancio di testa contro un muro perchè non mi sento amata, perchè mi sento vecchia, perchè voglio vedere quanto è duro il muro, per attirare la tua attenzione. 

Perchè? 

Perchè non è piacevole. 

E se l'amore grande della mia vita mi dicesse "tesoro mio, lanciati di testa contro un muro per amor mio" come minimo mi chiedo se è improvvisamente impazzito. 

Riesco a farti intravedere dove sto parando? 

Se un qualcosa non è desiderato in primis da chi agisce, non viene semplicemente agito. 

Salvo si tratti di un abuso. Una costrizione. 

E non mi pare per niente il caso del tradimento. 
Dove non solo non si viene sedotti, ma si decide scientemente di prendere e andare a scopare. Si decide anche di farsi sedurre (astuzia femminile...). 
Si programma eh. Non è che vai a caso. Programmi scientemente di mentire al tuo partner per il tuo esclusivo interesse. 

Se qualcosa viene agito è in primisi per il proprio piacere e desiderio. 

Sotto questo ci possono essere mille mila insoddisfazioni, bisogni non risposti...

E anche in questo caso, prima dell'agito si sceglie il tipo di agito. 

Parlo dei miei bisogni irrisolti. Oppure decido di tacere e andare per i cazzi miei. 

Tradire è decidere di andare per i cazzi propri. 

Ed è il motivo per cui una moltitudine di traditori continuano a parlare di bolla, continuano a provare a spiegare che tradire non è un attacco al partner, ma è andare in un posto in cui il partner non c'è. 

Dire la verità, significa avere il coraggio di assumersi questa roba qui. 

E poi, ma poi però, tutto il resto...la comprensione di quel che non stava andando. 

Buttare sul tradito, io lo trovo una vigliaccata. 

Non ho detto niente. Ho deciso a cazzi miei senza consultarti. 
E poi ti vengo a dire che è colpa tua? (più o meno esplicitamente)? 

Ma anche no eh. 

E non per morale o altra roba così. 

Ma perchè se non si fa questo passaggio in cui ci si separa, in cui ognuno guarda se stesso per se stesso, le possibilità di ri-costruzione di un rapporto NUOVO semplicemente si azzerano. 

E si condanna il tradito al perdono e il traditore all'ingiuria. 

Ognuno poi sceglie...ma son cocci che tagliano questi.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> ma lei non gli ha detto ma perchè tu...
> lei gli *ha detto mi sentivo vecchia e *non gli ha detto tu mi facevi sentire vecchia @scorpio.


Eh... Qui uscirebbe la bestia che c'è in me 

E ci sarebbe da far la volata Delle scale, ti assicuro

Perché se ti senti vecchia e ACCETTI la corte.. vuol dire che non ti stai sentendo vecchia

Se accetti il caffè.. e ne esci intrigata vuol dire che non ti stai sentendo vecchia

Se ti vesti tutta figa con intimo da sballo per incontrarlo, vuol dire che non ti stai sentendo vecchia

Ergo: lui NON ti fa sentire vecchia

Ergo: io ti faccio sentire vecchia

Mi stai tirando dentro in modo sottile....

Se ti senti vecchia cazzi tuoi.

Non me lo vieni a dire x spiegare Delle tue azioni, tirandomi sottilmente dentro (o cercando di farlo)

Se ti sentivi vecchia, dopo il caffè ti sentivi vecchia uguale, e andavi a fare le maglie coi ferri
Non a comprare intimo sega


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh... Qui uscirebbe la bestia che c'è in me
> 
> E ci sarebbe da far la volata Delle scale, ti assicuro
> 
> ...


e che intimo sarebbe questo????

è bello?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e che intimo sarebbe questo????
> 
> è bello?


Bello, bello.. :carneval:

Insomma.. x quel poco di "mondo" che ho visto, a me mi pareva bello :rotfl:

(Ho swithcciato da tradito a traditore :rotfl: )


----------



## Frithurik (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e che intimo sarebbe questo????
> 
> è bello?


Marca Pippa-pig.:wide-grin:


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bello, bello.. :carneval:
> 
> Insomma.. x quel poco di "mondo" che ho visto, a me mi pareva bello :rotfl:
> 
> (Ho swithcciato da tradito a traditore :rotfl: )


...non lo conosco rimitivo:

:carneval::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Marca Pippa-pig.:wide-grin:



usti!!!

pippa-pig...roba seria allora!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Direi che la verità sul suo tradire la può *trovare* solo chi tradisce.
> 
> E per trovarla deve iniziare a dirsela.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bello, bello.. :carneval:
> 
> Insomma.. x quel poco di "mondo" che ho visto, a me mi pareva bello :rotfl:
> 
> (Ho swithcciato da tradito a traditore :rotfl: )


intimo a sega manca pure a me


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non lo conosco rimitivo:
> 
> :carneval::carneval:


Sei ancora giovane :carneval:  lasciala a chi "si sente vecchio " sta roba.. 

Un giorno.. quando sarai più matura, persa e indecisa, in una esclusiva boutique del centro.. allora capirai... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei ancora giovane :carneval:
> 
> Un giorno.. quando sarai più matura, persa e indecisa, in una esclusiva boutique del centro.. allora capirai... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


strunz...:carneval:

te la giochi sulla mia ingenuità in fatto di intimo!!

naturista sono io!! 

seriamente...non ho mai capito l'intimo come arma di seduzione...

funziona davvero? 

i maschi con cui sono stata, non sono mai stati particolarmente interessati all'intimo in sè...erano tendenzialmente più interessati al resto dell'abbigliamento....su cui mi hanno sempre dato anche delle dritte interessanti...fa anche ridere che quel che so del vestirmi, l'ho imparato dai maschi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> intimo a sega manca pure a me


siamo ingenue :angelo::angelo:


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> strunz...:carneval:
> 
> te la giochi sulla mia ingenuità in fatto di intimo!!
> 
> ...


Mi hai incuriosita.... 

Che dritte ti hanno dato?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> strunz...:carneval:
> 
> te la giochi sulla mia ingenuità in fatto di intimo!!
> 
> ...


:carneval:

ho corretto il post sopra....

ma comunque... tornando seri: questo è un punto di partenza inaccettabile di un chiarimento, per me

assolutamente inaccettabile

potrebbe essere un punto di arrivo.. insieme.. perché no

ma insieme ci si arriva.

La partenza è la assunzione di responsabilità. e lo spiegare "tenendomi fuori" dal tuo agito.

io non ci sono. non ci voglio essere.

non voglio avere un ruolo. nessuno. NON LO VOGLIO

e non capisco chi si affanna ad assumerselo, sinceramente: (ma cosa ho fatto? ma cosa non ti ho dato? ma non ti bastavo?)

esordire con un "mi sentivo vecchia" è già mettermi in un angolo... sancire il mio ruolo DECISIVO per tutte le tue scelte di fare quel che hai fatto

senza peraltro informarmi che ti "sentivi" vecchia



io.. il coglione che fa sentire vecchie tutte le donne.. eh no!!! partiremmo maluccio

penso che gli farei fare una volata di quelle che la ringiovanisco automaticamente, almeno di gamba di sicuro... :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi hai incuriosita....
> 
> Che dritte ti hanno dato?


di tutto...dalle scarpe, agli accostamenti di colori (io semplifico e sarei semplicemente vestita di nero ), ai vestiti che mi sottolineavano e valorizzavano meglio...

pensandoci, è sempre stata una caratteristica degli uomini che mi sono piaciuti, quella di consigliarmi nel vestiario...

Con G. ci giochiamo tantissimo...lui propone e consiglia, io valuto, testo, e poi decido....dalle unghie alle scarpe...

Per andar nel concreto, io sono minutina, G. mi ha fatto notare che le maglie a collo alto mi nascondono il collo, e si è messo a cercare il tipo di scollatura che mi sta bene, oppure che il lungo a righe orizzontali, proprio perchè sono piccoletta, non mi slancia...

Sottigliezze in cui sono davvero una frana...:carneval:

E poi sono pure pigra...


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> assolutamente ragione. WE neanche a parlane. Comunque penso che il dottor TW abbia esagerato non poco con il paragone e inoltre che *non è da psicologo dire queste cose*.


Non è da psicologo dirlo a un paziente tradito/ore. Qui di pazienti miei non ce ne sono, e dico quel che penso. Nella fattispecie, penso che tra Pietro Maso (grazie @_spleen_) che dice "Ho fatto una cazzata" dopo aver ucciso i genitori  e un traditore che minimizza e si stupisce delle conseguenze dei suoi atti sul tradito e sulla vita loro e dei figli, c'è una differenza, evidentissima, di gravità dell'atto, nessuna differenza quanto al moto psicologico, che è identico (si chiama "negazione"). 

L'esempio iperbolico di Maso (che non era uno psicopatico, si noti bene) serve a illustrare con perspicuità come si fa a compiere atti anche di una gravità inaudita e non rendersi conto che sono tali; e figuriamoci quelli che di una gravità inaudita non sono. 

Tutti abbiamo letto dei comandanti di campi di sterminio che rientravano a casa, la sera, e giocavano con i figli, suonavano il pianoforte, si commuovevano di fronte alle cose che commuovono anche noi, etc., e ci siamo chiesti: "Come facevano?" 

La risposta è: facevano così, e lo facciamo anche noi che non ammazziamo i genitori a padellate, che non comandiamo campi di sterminio, ma semplicente tradiamo la moglie o il marito, etc. 

Poi, quando ci beccano e vediamo, dalle reazioni del tradito e dalle conseguenze sulla nostra vita, che abbiamo fatto una cosa grave, lì per lì restiamo stupiti, minimizziamo, etc. Alla fine, subita una serie di colpi pesanti (emotivi e pratici) cominciamo a capire che forse quel che abbiamo fatto era qualcosa di più di "una cazzata" (o un capriccio, o una momento di sbandamento, eccetera).

Anche i suddetti capi di campi di sterminio, una volta beccati, processati, messi di fronte alla condanna a morte, a volte (spesso) si sono resi conto che l'avevano fatta veramente grossa. Molto istruttiva in proposito la lettura di "In quelle tenebre", l'intervista di Gytta Serenyi a Franz Stangl, comandante del campo di Treblinka. Che ci mette n pezzo ad ammettere, ma poi...non vi racconto come va a finire per non guastarvi il libro.

Aggiungo un altro esempio, che stavolta riguarda una pratica del tutto legale, l'aborto. Certo, nessuna donna va ad abortire come si taglia le unghie o si depila, però i medici che lo praticano ci fanno il callo e di solito, la notte dormono benissimo. Però, se uno guarda questo video, dove viene ripresa (di nascosto) una convention di Planned Parenthood, si fa un'idea un po' diversa dell'aborto: http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...-progress-exposes-gruesome-abortion-practices

Per dirla con la nonna: lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore. Anche lontano dagli occhi altrui.


Aggiunta. Ho controllato il link, e il video non c'è più perchè Planned Parenthood ha ottenuto l'ordinanza di un giudice che lo ha fatto togliere dalla rete. Io l'ho visto prima dell'ordinanza, e le frasi citate nell'articolo vengono effettivamente pronunciate dalle persone citate.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> ho corretto il post sopra....
> 
> ...


Io penso sia utile pure per chi tradisce, spiegarsi guardando se stesso...

Lo sguardo non penso possa essere produttivo se è SULL'altro. 

Sulla dinamica è un altro discorso. La dinamica che si crea. 
Ma guardare la dinamica significa sapere bene che tipo di posizione si ha nella dinamica. 
E se la posizione riguarda qualcun altro...beh, non si va da nessuna parte secondo me. 

Poi dipende da quel che si vuole...

Di mio, scaricare sull'altro una scelta individuale lo trovo piuttosto ipocrita, ecco, l'ho detto!


----------



## mistral (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Direi che la verità sul suo tradire la può *trovare* solo chi tradisce.
> 
> E per trovarla deve iniziare a dirsela.
> 
> ...


E quando ti rendi definitivamente conto di aver vissuto con un ingenuo facilmente manipolabile ed inculabile anche senza vaselina , che si è bevuto tutte  ,ma proprio tutte le frasi d'ordinanza da gatta morta che si leggono qui,o ti muovi a pietà oppure opti per l'omicidio.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E quando ti rendi definitivamente conto di aver vissuto con un ingenuo facilmente  inculabule anche senza vaselina e fortemente manipolabile , che si è bevuto tutte le frasi di ordinanza che si leggono qui,*o ti muovi a pietà oppure opti per l'omicidio*.


:rotfl::carneval:

eh...poi lì sono scelte...

se decidessi di restare, nella migliore delle ipotesi opterei per la tortura...

non avendo figli, penso proprio che opterei per l'eutanasia assistita della relazione...

Seriamente...io non riuscirei a scoparmelo poi uno che si rivela a quel modo. 

Per una molteplicità di motivi. 

Ma non penso proprio riuscirei.

Probabilmente il non avere figli, condiziona questa mia posizione.


----------



## mistral (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> eh...poi lì sono scelte...
> 
> ...


Concedimi almeno di prendermi la scopata


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Concedimi almeno di prendermi la scopata


:rotfl::rotfl:

tutto quel che fa stare bene te!! 

...anche al netto di lui...

credo a volte sia bastevole che il gatto a nove code non lo si usi su di sè per assumersi le azioni dell'altro 

un discorso del genere, però, veramente...a me farebbe scattare tutto uno spettro di immaginari sadici che te li raccomando:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> strunz...:carneval:
> 
> te la giochi sulla mia ingenuità in fatto di intimo!!
> 
> ...


A primo acchito me né sbatto dell'intimo, dopo vediamo


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è da psicologo dirlo a un paziente tradito/ore. Qui di pazienti miei non ce ne sono, e dico quel che penso. Nella fattispecie, penso che tra Pietro Maso (grazie @_spleen_) che dice "Ho fatto una cazzata" dopo aver ucciso i genitori  e un traditore che minimizza e si stupisce delle conseguenze dei suoi atti sul tradito e sulla vita loro e dei figli, c'è una differenza, evidentissima, di gravità dell'atto, nessuna differenza quanto al moto psicologico, che è identico (si chiama "negazione").
> 
> L'esempio iperbolico di Maso (che non era uno psicopatico, si noti bene) serve a illustrare con perspicuità come si fa a compiere atti anche di una gravità inaudita e non rendersi conto che sono tali; e figuriamoci quelli che di una gravità inaudita non sono.
> 
> ...


Sei un semplice utente quando ti conviene poi fai il professore o professionista quando il tuo ego ti "sfruculeia"  ( interpella delfino per la traduzione) ciao psico.


----------



## fulminato (29 Maggio 2017)

*Aggiornamento*

Messaggio di lei : cosa stai facendo?
Io : sto lavorando, ti chiedo una cortesia: di' ai tuoi genitori di stare fuori da tutto.
Lei : cosa ti hanno detto?
Io : che mi distruggono finanziariamente
Lei : non sanno tutto
Io : Come non sanno tutto? Cosa gli hai detto?
Lei : Come potevo dirgli una cosa simile? Cz! lo vuoi capire che mi vergogno? Che sono una merda?
Io : ah! perche' ti vergogni?
Lei : E me lo chiedi? Perche' ti ho tradito, ho rovinato tutto, tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, la tua fiducia, ho perso tutto, solo adesso me ne rendo conto. Mi faccio schifo!

A prescindere dal fatto che appena tornato a casa ho salvato tutto sulla chiavetta, ma e' possibile che questa donna, madre di 2 figli, prossima a diventare nonna si sia resa conto solo adesso della gravita' delle sue azioni?
E' possibile che un traditore, come ho letto in alcuni vostri commenti non si renda conto del dolore che infligge al compagno sino a quando non viene scoperto? Ma quali emozioni puo' provocare il tradire? E' una droga? Uno stato di catalessi? e soprattutto, il pentimento e la prostazione che dimostrano dopo essere stati scoperti e' reale? Non mi sono mai trovato da quella parte, ho investito tutto il mio tempo e il mio amore nella famiglia e adesso mi godo il frutto dei miei sacrifici: ho vinto la medaglia con su scritto: Cornuto!


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei un semplice utente quando ti conviene poi fai il professore o professionista quando il tuo ego ti "sfruculeia"  ( interpella delfino per la traduzione) ciao psico.


Questo che ti ho proposto è il parere di uno psicoanalista, non di uno che passa, tant'è vero che ho scritto la stessa cosa in articoli e libri (in altro linguaggio, non essendo testi divulgativi). Ai pazienti uno psicanalista non fa conferenze e non dice tutto quel che pensa, perchè li deve curare e non è di teorie che hanno bisogno. Poi l'ego, cioè la vanità, ce l'ho anche io, come tutti, te compreso. Se non sei d'accordo con quel che scrivo lo dici e lo argomenti, e se vuoi lo discutiamo da pari a pari, perchè in questo campo c'è sicuramente la competenza, ma non c'è l'esattezza o la certezza scientifica, tipo al livello del mare l'acqua bolle sempre a 100 gradi.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Questo che ti ho proposto è il parere di uno psicoanalista, non di uno che passa, tant'è vero che ho scritto la stessa cosa in articoli e libri (in altro linguaggio, non essendo testi divulgativi). Ai pazienti uno psicanalista non fa conferenze e non dice tutto quel che pensa, perchè li deve curare e non è di teorie che hanno bisogno. Poi l'ego, cioè la vanità, ce l'ho anche io, come tutti, te compreso. Se non sei d'accordo con quel che scrivo lo dici e lo argomenti, e se vuoi lo discutiamo da pari a pari, perchè in questo campo c'è sicuramente la competenza, ma non c'è l'esattezza o la certezza scientifica, tipo al livello del mare l'acqua bolle sempre a 100 gradi.


Il problema era, se non erro, il poco felice paragone da sua eminenza fatto. Sei d'accordo? Se si ok se no ti posso criticare? O dobbiamo argomentare i tuoi libri, saggi o qualcos'altro che la sua maestà ha scritto?


----------



## Frithurik (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Messaggio di lei : cosa stai facendo?
> Io : sto lavorando, ti chiedo una cortesia: di' ai tuoi genitori di stare fuori da tutto.
> Lei : cosa ti hanno detto?
> Io : che mi distruggono finanziariamente
> ...


  Ma sulla verita' non l'hai ribadita, cioe' non ti confermato piu' niente?


----------



## Frithurik (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il problema era, se non erro, il poco felice paragone da sua eminenza fatto. Sei d'accordo? Se si ok se no ti posso criticare? O dobbiamo argomentare i tuoi libri, saggi o qualcos'altro che la sua maestà ha scritto?


Mi ero proposto su tuo lustre consiglio di ignorarti su tutte le baggianate che scrivi, ma e' piu' forte di me, scusa ma dove vuoi arrivare con tutti questi discorsi del menga.?
Cosi tanto per sapere.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il problema era, se non erro, il poco felice paragone da sua eminenza fatto. Sei d'accordo? Se si ok se no ti posso criticare? O dobbiamo argomentare i tuoi libri, saggi o qualcos'altro che la sua maestà ha scritto?


Credo che nessuno di noi si sognerebbe di "lavorare" su un forum. Cio' non toglie che certi argomenti possano rientrare nel campo di competenza di qualcuno, e se scappa un contributo che reca, in qualche modo, un taglio anche professionale.... Ben venga, se e' in qualche misura utile. Altrimenti si passa oltre. L'importante è non prendere mai per oro colato quello che scriviamo in un forum. Secondo me.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mi ero proposto su tuo lustre consiglio di ignorarti su tutte le baggianate che scrivi, ma e' piu' forte di me, scusa ma dove vuoi arrivare con tutti questi discorsi del menga.?
> Cosi tanto per sapere.


Di rimandarti a fangulo.


----------



## Frithurik (29 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di rimandarti a fangulo.


A nanna nonno, carosello e finito, camomilla e a dormire.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> A nanna nonno, carosello e finito, camomilla e a dormire.


Attenzione a non impigliarti nel cuscino frittucchio


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Maggio 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Messaggio di lei : cosa stai facendo?
> Io : sto lavorando, ti chiedo una cortesia: di' ai tuoi genitori di stare fuori da tutto.
> Lei : cosa ti hanno detto?
> Io : che mi distruggono finanziariamente
> ...


si è possibile , io sto vivendo il tuo stesso dolore, mia moglie più o meno è uguale alla tua 
Anche io ho vinto la tua stessa medaglia .


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2017)

Mai successo prima: quoto tutti gli interventi di Ipazia


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma grandissimo !:up::up::up:





insane ha detto:


> 40 giorni non sono niente. Qualunque sia la tua decisione prenditi comunque svariati mesi per rimuginarci sopra e fai in modo di far sedimentare tutta la polvere che hai intorno.





marietto ha detto:


> Sono convinto... Ma mi fa specie che facciano quasi tutti così e non se ne preoccupino neanche dopo.
> 
> E comunque, a suo tempo. La signora mi fece fare tutti gli esami, prima di ripristinare i contatti sessuali (secondo me giustamente).


Pero', durante il tradimento, si tromba tranquillamente con il traditore, quindi non cambia molto, dopo. 

Il mio e' durato solo 5 anni ,


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La base è volevo tradire giusto poi i motivi che hanno contribuito a renderlo così importante sono una spiegazione ulteriore.
> Di cui io, da tradita ho cercato e voluto sapere... altri vedi @scorpio no.




Scusami, [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] ...mi era sfuggito questo passaggio, ieri..

Io a suo tempo ho voluto sapere moltissimo, il nostro dialogo, a diversi livelli di umore, è durato settimane

Quello in cui io mi sono rifiutato di entrare è stato il livello da cui ero stato escluso (logicamente) nella dinamica del tradimento, e cioè LEI/L’ALTRO

Io ero stato lasciato fuori?

Io volevo restare fuori, e non volevo tirarmi dentro fregandomi da solo, per il solo fatto che avevo “scoperto”, facendo domande “insinuose” che avrebbero avuto il solo risultato di “infilarmi dentro” a una dinamica dalla quale io, a quel punto, volevo restare estraneo.

Non gli ho MAI chiesto: "perché MI hai tradito"?

Gli ho chiesto "perché CI sei andata"?

Sembrano la stessa cosa, ma è la posizione di chi domanda che è completamente diversa

Ho avuto la fortuna di capire questo, avendo avuto quelle 2/3 ore prima di rivederla faccia a faccia, rispetto a quando avevo la certezza di loro due, e ci ho ben ragionato.

Io non ho chiesto: quante volte? Ma quando ti strusciava l’uccello sulla topa che dicevi?

Non ho chiesto: ma ti portava in motel da 20 euro oppure all’Hotel a 5 stelle?

Non ho chiesto: ma ti offriva lo champagne o la gazosa?

Ma c’è un perché a questo, ci fu un perché, e se scrivo oggi è per spiegarlo anche a chi è OGGI nella merda, magari gli serve, non so…

Perché tanto quelle domande secondo me sono tutte trappole

E le risposte (pur sincere o reali che siano) finisci per usarle contro te stesso, e farti del male, TUTTE

Ti portava al Motel da 20 euro? Complimenti, come sei caduta in basso, come 2 luride merde a scopare su lenzuola pregne di broda di chi c’era mezz’ora prima, fate schifo!

Ti portava al grand Hotel? Accidenti che puttana di lusso, ecco il troiaio di donna che ho sposato, una che la da via a chi la porta al grand hotel.

Ogni risposta sarebbe risuonata “sbagliata”

Queste domande NON servivano (a me) per capire, ma solo per incattivirmi (qualunque risposta ricevessi)

Perché mi sarei insinuato in “loro due” uscendone sempre con le orecchie basse e la bava alla bocca.

Io volevo restare fuori.

E devo dire che lei, con le sue risposte e col suo parlare, non mi ha mai “tirato dentro”

E’ stata una cosa importante per me da verificare, molto più di sapere se andavano al motel o sul prato.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusami, @_iosolo_ ...mi era sfuggito questo passaggio, ieri..  Io a suo tempo ho voluto sapere moltissimo, il nostro dialogo, a diversi livelli di umore, è durato settimane  Quello in cui io mi sono rifiutato di entrare è stato il livello da cui ero stato escluso (logicamente) nella dinamica del tradimento, e cioè LEI/L’ALTRO  Io ero stato lasciato fuori?  Io volevo restare fuori, e non volevo tirarmi dentro fregandomi da solo, per il solo fatto che avevo “scoperto”, facendo domande “insinuose” che avrebbero avuto il solo risultato di “infilarmi dentro” a una dinamica dalla quale io, a quel punto, volevo restare estraneo.  Non gli ho MAI chiesto: "perché MI hai tradito"?  Gli ho chiesto "perché CI sei andata"?  Sembrano la stessa cosa, ma è la posizione di chi domanda che è completamente diversa  Ho avuto la fortuna di capire questo, avendo avuto quelle 2/3 ore prima di rivederla faccia a faccia, rispetto a quando avevo la certezza di loro due, e ci ho ben ragionato.  Io non ho chiesto: quante volte? Ma quando ti strusciava l’uccello sulla topa che dicevi?  Non ho chiesto: ma ti portava in motel da 20 euro oppure all’Hotel a 5 stelle?  Non ho chiesto: ma ti offriva lo champagne o la gazosa?  Ma c’è un perché a questo, ci fu un perché, e se scrivo oggi è per spiegarlo anche a chi è OGGI nella merda, magari gli serve, non so…  Perché tanto quelle domande secondo me sono tutte trappole  E le risposte (pur sincere o reali che siano) finisci per usarle contro te stesso, e farti del male, TUTTE  Ti portava al Motel da 20 euro? Complimenti, come sei caduta in basso, come 2 luride merde a scopare su lenzuola pregne di broda di chi c’era mezz’ora prima, fate schifo!  Ti portava al grand Hotel? Accidenti che puttana di lusso, ecco il troiaio di donna che ho sposato, una che la da via a chi la porta al grand hotel.  Ogni risposta sarebbe risuonata “sbagliata”  Queste domande NON servivano (a me) per capire, ma solo per incattivirmi (qualunque risposta ricevessi)  Perché mi sarei insinuato in “loro due” uscendone sempre con le orecchie basse e la bava alla bocca.  Io volevo restare fuori.  E devo dire che lei, con le sue risposte e col suo parlare, non mi ha mai “tirato dentro”  E’ stata una cosa importante per me da verificare, molto più di sapere se andavano al motel o sul prato.


  Io nemmeno mi sono voluta tirare dentro.  Ma volevo sapere e non i dettagli quelli schifosi, quelli intimi... volevo sapere come ci eravamo arrivati.   Tu dirai che così era tirarmi dentro. Forse si.  Ma se lui è stato stronzo e io sono stata cieca qualcosa che non andava c'era.   Tu dici che la coppia non c'entra, io vi ascolto ( o mi meglio vi leggo) e cerco di comprendere il vostro punto di vista ma almeno per la mia esperienza posso dirti che la coppia era "scoppiata". Le incomprensione, i nn detti e la mia cecità sono stati parti del problema.  Il fatto stesso di aver escluso il tradimento nonostante le mille prove che avevo sotto il naso è stato parte del problema.  Lui avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa?! Non lo so. Con i se e con i ma ormai posso fare poco.   Ma continuare a dire che il problema è solo del traditore va bene finchè vuoi mandarlo a cagare, ma se vuoi ricostruire devi scendere dal piedistallo e cercare di vedere oltre.  Ma se per vedere oltre ti devi tirare dentro è dura è difficile ma devi farlo. Per te, ripeto.  Pensare che il tradimento non riguardi la coppia ma solo l'individuo, vuol dire un tirarsi fuori a prescindere... ed è possibile farlo? ed è possibile farlo sempre?!   Nel mio caso, certo io sono molto dura con me stessa, ma lo faccio soprattutto per me... è un fallimento di un progetto a cui tenevo molto e per quanto ci ragioni sopra quello che penso è che non mi sono impegnata abbastanza.  E lo dico per me... non per lui. Lui non ha giustificazione per quello che ha fatto. Questo è certo. Ma nel mio caso io non posso chiamarmi del tutto fuori... ed è solo da qui che devo ripartire.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io nemmeno mi sono voluta tirare dentro.  Ma volevo sapere e non i dettagli quelli schifosi, quelli intimi... volevo sapere come ci eravamo arrivati.   Tu dirai che così era tirarmi dentro. Forse si.  Ma se lui è stato stronzo e io sono stata cieca qualcosa che non andava c'era.   Tu dici che la coppia non c'entra, io vi ascolto ( o mi meglio vi leggo) e cerco di comprendere il vostro punto di vista ma almeno per la mia esperienza posso dirti che la coppia era "scoppiata". Le incomprensione, i nn detti e la mia cecità sono stati parti del problema.  Il fatto stesso di aver escluso il tradimento nonostante le mille prove che avevo sotto il naso è stato parte del problema.  Lui avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa?! Non lo so. Con i se e con i ma ormai posso fare poco.   Ma continuare a dire che il problema è solo del traditore va bene finchè vuoi mandarlo a cagare, ma se vuoi ricostruire devi scendere dal piedistallo e cercare di vedere oltre.  Ma se per vedere oltre ti devi tirare dentro è dura è difficile ma devi farlo. Per te, ripeto.  Pensare che il tradimento non riguardi la coppia ma solo l'individuo, vuol dire un tirarsi fuori a prescindere... ed è possibile farlo? ed è possibile farlo sempre?!   Nel mio caso, certo io sono molto dura con me stessa, ma lo faccio soprattutto per me... è un fallimento di un progetto a cui tenevo molto e per quanto ci ragioni sopra quello che penso è che non mi sono impegnata abbastanza.  E lo dico per me... non per lui. Lui non ha giustificazione per quello che ha fatto. Questo è certo. Ma nel mio caso io non posso chiamarmi del tutto fuori... ed è solo da qui che devo ripartire.


Te lo dico da traditrice. Se il rapporto non funziona ci si lascia, se DECIDI di tradire ti prendi la totale responsabilità della scelta che hai fatto
Scaricare, soprattutto dopo che si è scoperti, la "colpa" sull'altro o sulla situazione di coppia è giustamente come diceva [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] da ipocriti.
Se il rapporto non funziona dichiari che ti senti libero di agire diversamente, se lo fai senza dichiararlo sei in errore. 
Qualunque siano le motivazioni per cui lo fai.
Nella mia situazione attuale chiunque dal di fuori mi darebbe ragione ma io so che potrei prendere una decisione diversa e che sarebbe più onesto farlo


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io nemmeno mi sono voluta tirare dentro.  Ma volevo sapere e non i dettagli quelli schifosi, quelli intimi... volevo sapere come ci eravamo arrivati.   Tu dirai che così era tirarmi dentro. Forse si.  Ma se lui è stato stronzo e io sono stata cieca qualcosa che non andava c'era.   Tu dici che la coppia non c'entra, io vi ascolto ( o mi meglio vi leggo) e cerco di comprendere il vostro punto di vista ma almeno per la mia esperienza posso dirti che la coppia era "scoppiata". Le incomprensione, i nn detti e la mia cecità sono stati parti del problema.  Il fatto stesso di aver escluso il tradimento nonostante le mille prove che avevo sotto il naso è stato parte del problema.  Lui avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa?! Non lo so. Con i se e con i ma ormai posso fare poco.   Ma continuare a dire che il problema è solo del traditore va bene finchè vuoi mandarlo a cagare, ma se vuoi ricostruire devi scendere dal piedistallo e cercare di vedere oltre.  Ma se per vedere oltre ti devi tirare dentro è dura è difficile ma devi farlo. Per te, ripeto.  Pensare che il tradimento non riguardi la coppia ma solo l'individuo, vuol dire un tirarsi fuori a prescindere... ed è possibile farlo? ed è possibile farlo sempre?!   Nel mio caso, certo io sono molto dura con me stessa, ma lo faccio soprattutto per me... è un fallimento di un progetto a cui tenevo molto e per quanto ci ragioni sopra quello che penso è che non mi sono impegnata abbastanza.  E lo dico per me... non per lui. Lui non ha giustificazione per quello che ha fatto. Questo è certo. Ma nel mio caso io non posso chiamarmi del tutto fuori... ed è solo da qui che devo ripartire.


Vedi.. già solo x il tradito pronunciare "tradimento" è tuffarsi dentro

Siamo già in 3.. per fare in tradimento ci vogliono 3 persone: io lei l'altro.

Tu scrivi: volevo sapere "come CI ERAVAMO arrivati"

Io mi son chiamato fuori, nel chiedere

LEI ci era arrivata. Non doveva permettersi di parlare di NOI x descrivere una scelta SUA, ma di LEI

Del NOI si parla noi, di cose scelte INSIEME, magari disastrose, ma scelte INSIEME

Questo è un esempio di mettersi dentro/restare fuori.

E anche x chi tradisce, spiegare parlando di NOI io non lo accetto.

Del NOI si parla a parte

Perché leggo il giornale e non ti parlo
Perché non parli che del figlio, e non mi guardi
Perché vado alla TV quando potremmo stare insieme
Perché ti metti la tuta lercia e le ciabatte quando sai che vorrei vederti diversamente

Perché non ce lo siamo detti, perché sarebbe bene dirselo

Roba nostra. Il NOI

Non accetto tu mi parli del noi x descrivere cose esclusive tue con un estraneo

Questa azione l'hai scelta te

Prendersene la responsabilità è parlarne come di una scelta piacevole TUA non NOSTRA

Io non lo so se mi spiego....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi.. già solo x il tradito pronunciare "tradimento" è tuffarsi dentro
> 
> Siamo già in 3.. per fare in tradimento ci vogliono 3 persone: io lei l'altro.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Pensare che il tradimento non riguardi la coppia ma solo l'individuo, vuol dire un tirarsi fuori a prescindere... ed è possibile farlo? ed è possibile farlo sempre?!   Nel mio caso, certo io sono molto dura con me stessa, ma lo faccio soprattutto per me... è un fallimento di un progetto a cui tenevo molto e per quanto ci ragioni sopra quello che penso è che non mi sono impegnata abbastanza.  E lo dico per me... non per lui. Lui non ha giustificazione per quello che ha fatto. Questo è certo. Ma nel mio caso io non posso chiamarmi del tutto fuori... ed è solo da qui che devo ripartire.



Il tradimento è una scelta individuale che ovviamente non può non coinvolgere la coppia.
Io ho voluto sapere il più possibile per comprendere cosa stava accadendo e cosa era successo prima e quanto stava cambiando mia moglie vivendo questa storia e quanto si era allontanata da me senza che io me ne fossi accorto.
Abbiamo parlato di tutto: già dal modo di parlare, di comunicare le cose si riescono a trarre deduzioni, è un'occasione per guardarsi dentro, per comprendere quel che non si è voluto vedere o non si è saputo capire.
Se per il traditore è una scelta, per il tradito è una presa di coscienza.
Utile anche nel caso l'esito fosse la separazione. 
Utile perché ci obbliga a confrontarci con noi stessi, a comprendere gli errori che sono stati fatti nella relazione che, attenzione, non sono mancanze tangibili (le solite portate come giustificazioni) ma incapacità di andare oltre a un certo livello di conoscenza che è proprio anche della coppia, anche dopo tanti anni.
Come accade a tanti, il racconto dell'accaduto ha provocato in me stupore, e questo è già indice di una distanza di cui non mi ero reso conto, che si è palesata in quel momento.
La stessa difficoltà nel riconoscere la persona nell'accaduto è la prova di quanto fossimo distanti.
Di chi fosse la colpa, se di lei che celava parti di sé, o di me che non le capivo, non è tutto sommato importante.
E' determinante constatare che questa distanza c'era, c'è, e saperla colmare.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te lo dico da traditrice. Se il rapporto non funziona ci si lascia, se DECIDI di tradire ti prendi la totale responsabilità della scelta che hai fatto
> Scaricare, soprattutto dopo che si è scoperti, la "colpa" sull'altro o sulla situazione di coppia è giustamente come diceva @_ipazia_ da ipocriti.
> Se il rapporto non funziona dichiari che ti senti libero di agire diversamente, se lo fai senza dichiararlo sei in errore.
> Qualunque siano le motivazioni per cui lo fai.
> Nella mia situazione attuale chiunque dal di fuori mi darebbe ragione ma io so che potrei prendere una decisione diversa e che sarebbe più onesto farlo


Non è questione che lui ha scaricato la colpa su di me. 
Non è che mi abbia detto... ma tu???? 

Ma se io mi tiro fuori completamente anche io mi sento "ipocrita". Ognuno deve essere consapevole di quello che ha dato e non dato nella coppia. 
Che poi sarebbe finita lo stesso, magari non con il tradimento, ma con una separazione, il punto rimane che la coppia non ha funzionato e non ha funzionato anche per causa tua. 

Se vuoi ricostruire devi anche guardare quel "causa tua". 
Poi magari non lo trovi... ma almeno devi avere lo sguardo puntato anche su di te. Se guardi e continui a guardare solo l'altro alla fine sicuramente non puoi sapere se c'è qualcosa che devi guardare anche in te.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è questione che lui ha scaricato la colpa su di me.
> Non è che mi abbia detto... ma tu????
> 
> Ma se io mi tiro fuori completamente anche io mi sento "ipocrita". Ognuno deve essere consapevole di quello che ha dato e non dato nella coppia.
> ...


In questo non parlo del tradimento ma della fine della coppia che poi può portare anche al tradimento... che è una cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è questione che lui ha scaricato la colpa su di me.
> Non è che mi abbia detto... ma tu????
> 
> Ma se io mi tiro fuori completamente anche io mi sento "ipocrita". *Ognuno deve essere consapevole di quello che ha dato e non dato nella coppia. *
> ...


Sono d'accordo 
Tu puoi fare autocritica del tuo comportamento all'interno della coppia. Ma è un lavoro che fai per te e per la coppia Non c'entra con quello che ha deciso di fare lui in assoluta autonomia
Se il tuo comportamento non gli piaceva avrebbe dovuto discuterne con te e farti capire la sua insoddisfazione.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ma se io mi tiro fuori completamente anche io mi sento "ipocrita". .


Aspetta però..

Io mi son tirato fuori dalle sue "scelte operative"

Mica dal resto...

Le scelte operative le ha fatte LEI e io non ci voglio entrare.

Su quel che stava a monte, ovvio... C'è da parlare, e molto

Ma la scelta è tua.

Ti piaceva, hai goduto, sei stata na favola.

Questo è

E questo voglio sentirti uscire perché questo è

E lo hai scelto TE. Non NOI

Serietà!


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento è una scelta individuale che ovviamente non può non coinvolgere la coppia.
> Io ho voluto sapere il più possibile per comprendere cosa stava accadendo e cosa era successo prima e quanto stava cambiando mia moglie vivendo questa storia e quanto si era allontanata da me senza che io me ne fossi accorto.
> Abbiamo parlato di tutto: già dal modo di parlare, di comunicare le cose si riescono a trarre deduzioni, è un'occasione per guardarsi dentro, per comprendere quel che non si è voluto vedere o non si è saputo capire.
> Se per il traditore è una scelta, per il tradito è una presa di coscienza.
> ...


Quoto. 
Personalmente io quella distanza emotiva l'ho contribuita a creare. 
Se alzi muri, se crei spazi inaccessibili altro, contribuisci a indebolire la coppia, crei i presuposti per altri muri, per altre distanze, per altri non detti. Se tu non comunichi non puoi stupirti della mancanza di comunicazione... 
Ripeto la fine naturale di quel rapporto "malsano" sarebbe stata la separazione. 

Ora io non posso essere la causa del suo tradimento... ma posso dire che ho contribuito a creare terreno fertile perchè quel bisogno potesse essere soddisfatto.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aspetta però..
> 
> Io mi son tirato fuori dalle sue "scelte operative"
> 
> ...


Allora alla fine stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa????! 

Il tradimento è cosa loro. 
Però come ci siamo arrivati allora è anche cosa nostra. 
Tu lo chiami "monte" io lo chiamo in modo diverso ma sempre lì andiamo a parare. 

Ma se davvero come dici tu il suo è un bisogno solo individuale... di che "monte" parli???!


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Nil punto rimane che la coppia non ha funzionato e non ha funzionato anche per causa tua.
> 
> Se vuoi ricostruire devi anche guardare quel "causa tua".
> Poi magari non lo trovi... ma almeno devi avere lo sguardo puntato anche su di te. Se guardi e continui a guardare solo l'altro alla fine sicuramente non puoi sapere se c'è qualcosa che devi guardare anche in te.


Io sono convinto che, nel mio caso, a pesare sono stati gli anni insieme e il fatto che mia moglie non mi abbia sposato particolarmente avvinta dalla passione.
In lei è sempre mancato un forte desiderio nei miei confronti, quello che ti fa fare anche cose _imbarazzanti _  pur di avere tra le braccia l'altra persona. 
Da parte mia ho interpretato questa freddezza come una sua difficoltà ad affrontare la sfera sessuale, andando a cercare motivazioni psicologiche che, per carità, possono anche esserci, ma pesano meno di quelle _epidermiche_.
Con il tempo e l'accumularsi dei problemi esterni all'interno della coppia, il nostro spazio _divertente_ si è molto assottigliato, eravamo un tabulato di compiti e doveri da affrontare metodicamente, con il piacere ritagliato quando avevamo del tempo per noi (e quando lei aveva voglia). 
Io come carattere sono più portato a tollerare e a sopportare situazioni di stress, mi adatto, quindi non ho fatto nulla per tenere lontani i problemi esterni dalla nostra coppia, mia moglie sicuramente no. Lei infatti si è trovata lo spazio _divertente_ per equilibrare il resto.
In quello spazio suo ci ha infilato tutto, sentimento, sesso, passione ma anche conversazioni amene, la solita autostima conseguente, l'eccitazione per la trasgressione e la novità delle cose che non ha mai voluto fare nella vita (tipo andare in motel), tutto quello che probabilmente a 40 anni passati desiderava scoprire o riscoprire.
Confesso che, tra i vari sentimenti che ho provato, è emersa anche l'invidia.
Perché nel momento in cui lei si era presa tutto questo per i fatti suoi, io ero rimasto lì, con la mia solita vita, ad affrontare i soliti problemi, ad aggiungerne altri.
A distanza di tempo questa invidia è sparita, come è sparito lo sgomento, lo stupore, ho un'idea di mia moglie molto più aderente alla realtà, e io pure ho dismesso i soliti unicorni.
Non ho rancore nei suoi confronti. Ho la consapevolezza che il desiderio di lei verso me, se prima era basso, ora è crollato. Malgrado le sue rassicurazioni, nutro dei dubbi che le cose possano cambiare nel futuro e questo sta creando un altro fossato, e adesso credo sia lei a non volerlo vedere.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Leggendo alcuni di voi e pensando al mio agire e a come interpreto io il tradimento mi domando come si faccia ad accettare che l'altro viva situazioni che con noi non ha voluto vivere. 
Per me è davvero incomprensibile e motivo certo di allontanamento senza ripensamenti
Non accetterei che qualcuno fuori dalla coppia ha avuto cose che a me hai negato. Cose di qualunque tipo eh da luoghi frequentati a banalmente pratiche sessuali


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggendo alcuni di voi e pensando al mio agire e a come interpreto io il tradimento mi domando come si faccia ad accettare che l'altro viva situazioni che con noi non ha voluto vivere.
> Per me è davvero incomprensibile e motivo certo di allontanamento senza ripensamenti
> Non accetterei che qualcuno fuori dalla coppia ha avuto cose che a me hai negato. Cose di qualunque tipo eh da luoghi frequentati a banalmente pratiche sessuali


Pratiche sessuali direi di no, stante il fatto che si vive il sesso diversamente con ogni persona.
Il motel... beh... forse per gli amanti non c'è molto altro posto dove andare.
Non sono queste le cose che mi turbano.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Allora alla fine stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa????!
> 
> Il tradimento è cosa loro.
> Però come ci siamo arrivati allora è anche cosa nostra.
> ...


qui spesso entrano utenti nel "vivo" del tradimento.

e che chiedono, indagano, sorprendono, hanno confronti duri e dolorosi

io parlo di quei momenti.

dove c'è il PRIMO confronto con l'altro

a questo primo livello, quello più "caldo" ci sono tanti problemi, tante angolazioni, tanta emotività. e tanto casino

arrivare e dire: Perché MI hai fatto questo puttana!!????

è subito un tirarsi dentro al "fatto"

"il FATTO "  è di chi lo "HA FATTO"

IO SONO STATO SCIENTEMENTE ESCLUSO

e non ci voglio mettere piede, NON E' ROBA MIA (IL FATTO, INTENDO)

non voglio assolutamente entrarci, e se appena appena colgo in te un minimo movimento per farmici entrare MI INCAZZO COME UNA IENA

una cosa è "il fatto"  --  altra cosa siamo NOI

però.. dimmi se son chiaro, perché non lo so.. :mexican:


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che, nel mio caso, a pesare sono stati gli anni insieme e il fatto che mia moglie non mi abbia sposato particolarmente avvinta dalla passione.
> In lei è sempre mancato un forte desiderio nei miei confronti, quello che ti fa fare anche cose _imbarazzanti _  pur di avere tra le braccia l'altra persona.
> Da parte mia ho interpretato questa freddezza come una sua difficoltà ad affrontare la sfera sessuale, andando a cercare motivazioni psicologiche che, per carità, possono anche esserci, ma pesano meno di quelle _epidermiche_.
> Con il tempo e l'accumularsi dei problemi esterni all'interno della coppia, il nostro spazio _divertente_ si è molto assottigliato, eravamo un tabulato di compiti e doveri da affrontare metodicamente, con il piacere ritagliato quando avevamo del tempo per noi (e quando lei aveva voglia).
> ...


Invidia no, ma rabbia si tanta immensa. 
E' stato dato a qualcun'altra ciò che doveva dare a me. Il gioco, la passione, il sentimento... quello che anch'io volevo lui lo "giocava" con un altra. Perchè? 
La mia situazione oggi è diversa dalla tua, "pretendo" che quel gioco sia con me. Lui non è che si fa pregare per fortuna ma finalmente io ho imparato a chiedere e a rivelare i miei desideri... oddio sto imparando è più giusto. 

Anche i miei unicorni sono sfumati in un fumo nero in pratica, ho la consapevolezza che quel sentimento profondo che credevo non esiste. Le nostre radici sono profonde ma molto fragili. Per i frutti sicuramente c'è molto da aspettare per ora dobbiamo capire se resisteremo all'inverno... non possiamo sfuggirgli, un altro inverno sicuro ci sarà.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggendo alcuni di voi e pensando al mio agire e a come interpreto io il tradimento mi domando come si faccia ad accettare che l'altro viva situazioni che con noi non ha voluto vivere.
> Per me è davvero incomprensibile e motivo certo di allontanamento senza ripensamenti
> *Non accetterei che qualcuno fuori dalla coppia ha avuto cose che a me hai negato. *Cose di qualunque tipo eh da luoghi frequentati a banalmente pratiche sessuali


Impossibile dirlo prima. 
Ho imparato nella vita che mai e sempre hanno sempre un sorriso beffardo per me. 

Il motivo di alcuni compromessi impossibili da immaginare prima è rendersi conto che alcuni schemi nella coppia sono difficili da abbattere e a volte è più facile per una persona esprimersi con un altra perchè parte da uno schema libero da costruire...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Pratiche sessuali direi di no, stante il fatto che si vive il sesso diversamente con ogni persona.
> Il motel... beh... forse per gli amanti non c'è molto altro posto dove andare.
> Non sono queste le cose che mi turbano.


non mi turberebbero mi farebbero girare le palle
Perchè a me no e a lei si?
Per me vorrebbe dire aver perso il mio ruolo in qualche modo 
Butto lì pensieri sparsi


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Invidia no, ma rabbia si tanta immensa.
> *E' stato dato a qualcun'altra ciò che doveva dare a me. Il gioco, la passione, il sentimento... quello che anch'io volevo lui lo "giocava" con un altra. Perchè? *


Perché non era possibile darlo ancora a noi in quelle modalità, sarebbe stato forzato.
Fa male sapere che le parole d'amore erano destinate ad altri e non a noi, non più a noi.
Che la sensazione di essere centrali nella vita di un altra persona si è annullata, e non si è più così importanti per nessuno come si credeva.
Fa male, ma noi non avremmo potuto mai essere l'amante. E viceversa.
Nessuno dei due ruoli è completo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> non mi turberebbero mi farebbero girare le palle
> Perchè a me no e a lei si?
> Per me vorrebbe dire aver perso il mio ruolo in qualche modo
> Butto lì pensieri sparsi


magari ci ha provato e hai lasciato passare senza accorgertene...

magari guardi un film dove lui benda lei, e il marito dice: hmm.. però, interessante eh?

e tu magari rimani zitta e continui a guardare

e il marito pensa "ma vaffanculo, va.."

quando c'è troppa carne al fuoco, come tra coniugi, basta un malinteso per girare al largo (o no..??  )


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Impossibile dirlo prima.
> Ho imparato nella vita che mai e sempre hanno sempre un sorriso beffardo per me.
> 
> Il motivo di alcuni compromessi impossibili da immaginare prima è rendersi conto che alcuni schemi nella coppia sono difficili da abbattere e a volte è più facile per una persona esprimersi con un altra perchè parte da uno schema libero da costruire...


Come tutte le cose certo che finchè non le vivi non puoi sapere come reagiresti
Per me che ho tradito, e probabilmente sono inflouenzata dal mio modo di concepire il tradimento al momento penso che questo sia una cosa su cui non riuscirei a scendere a compromessi
Se mi metti in secondo piano, hai già scelto tu quindi ti facilito solo la decisione


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Perché non era possibile darlo ancora a noi i*n quelle modalità, sarebbe stato forzato.
> Fa male sapere che *le parole d'amore *erano destinate ad altri e non a noi, non più a noi.
> Che la sensazione di essere centrali nella vita di un altra persona si è annullata, e non si è più così importanti per nessuno come si credeva.
> Fa male, ma noi non avremmo potuto mai essere l'amante. E viceversa.
> Nessuno dei due ruoli è completo.



E allora cosa stiamo insieme a fare? 
No non ti seguo

Sul secondo grassetto: voli dalle scale


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> qui spesso entrano utenti nel "vivo" del tradimento.
> 
> e che chiedono, indagano, sorprendono, hanno confronti duri e dolorosi
> 
> ...


Sei chiaro (spero almeno di aver capito giusto ) 

Anche se *MI hai fatto questo* è più probabilmente riferito all'inganno e alle bugie... 

Poi non so. 

Perchè non dimentichiamoci che non è che tu vai solo a scopare fuori... ma per farlo tu mi manchi notevolmente di rispetto perchè hai la necessità di mentirmi, ingannarmi e farmi passare per stupido... 

E quel rispetto che tu mi manchi è una COSA MIA. 

Le cose sono così maledettamente intrecciate insieme che o le liberi ad una a una o se no c'è il rischio che se non si fa piano di fare grandi nodi. Quindi bisogna partire da quello che ci sembra meno legato... e non sempre quello più facile è proprio il nostro IO. 
Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> magari ci ha provato e hai lasciato passare senza accorgertene...
> 
> magari guardi un film dove lui benda lei, e il marito dice: hmm.. però, interessante eh?
> 
> ...


Però se io ti dico che mi piacerebbe essere bendata e tu mi dici che la cosa non ti interessa e poi bendi un'altra te ne vai a fare in culo per direttissima
Ovviamente ho scelto l'esempio più banale del mondo eh
Puoi metterci: amore mi porti in motel? No. E poi ci porti un'altra
Amore passiamo un pomeriggio a letto?No. E poi lo passi con l'altra
E cosi via


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sei chiaro (spero almeno di aver capito giusto )
> 
> Anche se *MI hai fatto questo* è più probabilmente riferito all'inganno e alle bugie...
> 
> ...


quei neretti sopra.. sono tutto un "tirarti dentro"

non sono mica sbagliati, eh??

ma ti BUTTI DENTRO emotivamente... a un fatto dove è stato deciso, a torto a ragione che TU eri fuori

tuo marito ti parla e lo interrompi straziata: 

"ma come??? anche questo MI hai fatto???"

"anche la cena di pesce avete fatto?? A ME non offri una cena di pesce da 6 mesi!!"

etc.. etc...

è tutto tirarti DENTRO emotivamente.... a UN FATTO in cui ti ERI FUORI per lui

poi... poi...

le cause sono mille, mica per forza da RICONDURRE alla coppia..

può anche darsi che lui ti dica: ahimè.. si.. mi piace sedurre, mi piace vendere fumo, .. io sono questo.. sono fatto cosi

tu non ci incastri una sega. voi non ci incastrate una sega

non ci sono CARENZE tra di voi.

Uno prende atto e decide. 

"tirare dentro VOI ad un FATTO solo suo" (e ripeto parlo del FATTO)  è solo farti male da sola, [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] .. 

inutilmente, secondo me


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come tutte le cose certo che finchè non le vivi non puoi sapere come reagiresti
> Per me che ho tradito, e probabilmente sono inflouenzata dal mio modo di concepire il tradimento al momento penso che questo sia una cosa su cui non riuscirei a scendere a compromessi
> Se mi metti in secondo piano, hai già scelto tu quindi ti facilito solo la decisione


Non è stato scegliere lei, o almeno non il mio caso ad esempio. 
E' stato più facile scegliere lei. Noi eravamo incastrati in dei ruoli probabilmente. Ci conosciamo da quando abbiamo 19 anni, prima storia... a volte senza sapere finisci per non chiedere e smettere di comunicare. 
Mi piacerebbe questo ma non sai come reagirebbe l'altro oppure nella tua testa hai un idea su come reagirebbe e allora ti fermi prima. 
Quando sei con un altra, magari anche più smaliziato, quello che prima per pudore non chiedevi diventa la normalità probabilmente e il gioco si sviluppa diversamente.

Il ruolo dell'amante in sè, porta con se una dose di incoscienza e proibito che nel matrimonio hai difficoltà ad avere... già il nasconderti, l'attesa, l'idea del proibito... contruibiscono a qualcosa che non puoi avere in una coppia consolidata.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però se io ti dico che mi piacerebbe essere bendata e tu mi dici che la cosa non ti interessa e poi bendi un'altra *te ne vai a fare in culo per direttissima*
> Ovviamente ho scelto l'esempio più banale del mondo eh
> Puoi metterci: amore mi porti in motel? No. E poi ci porti un'altra
> Amore passiamo un pomeriggio a letto?No. E poi lo passi con l'altra
> E cosi via


beh.. io vorrei sapere sinceramente perché l'altra si e io no, che pure te lo avevo chiesto

se mi rispondi "perché i tuoi occhi sono troppo belli per bendarli" allora si... 

arriva il "vaffanculo per direttissima" :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è stato scegliere lei, o almeno non il mio caso ad esempio.
> E' stato più facile scegliere lei. Noi eravamo incastrati in dei ruoli probabilmente. Ci conosciamo da quando abbiamo 19 anni, prima storia... a volte senza sapere finisci per non chiedere e smettere di comunicare.
> Mi piacerebbe questo ma non sai come reagirebbe l'altro oppure nella tua testa hai un idea su come reagirebbe e allora ti fermi prima.
> Quando sei con un altra, magari anche più smaliziato, quello che prima per pudore non chiedevi diventa la normalità probabilmente e il gioco si sviluppa diversamente.
> ...



queste sono le emozioni e su questo di quoto
Sul non aver chiesto a me (che mi conosci da più di 30 anni, parlo per me) e invece aver chiesto a un'altra
:calcio::kick::cattivik:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. io vorrei sapere sinceramente perché l'altra si e io no, che pure te lo avevo chiesto
> 
> se mi rispondi *"perché i tuoi occhi sono troppo belli per bendarli" *allora si...
> 
> arriva il "vaffanculo per direttissima" :rotfl:


a una risposta così ti cadono tutti i denti, un po' per il rialzo della glicemia e un po' per le mazzate che ti tiro


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però se io ti dico che mi piacerebbe essere bendata e tu mi dici che la cosa non ti interessa e poi bendi un'altra te ne vai a fare in culo per direttissima
> Ovviamente ho scelto l'esempio più banale del mondo eh
> Puoi metterci: amore mi porti in motel? No. E poi ci porti un'altra
> *Amore passiamo un pomeriggio a letto?No. E poi lo passi con l'altra
> *E cosi via


Beh, ma se non fosse così non ci sarebbe l'amante.
E' ovvio che non è il marito, non può essere la stessa cosa.
Che le spinte sono diverse.
Non può essere un duplicato, per quanto ci si sforzi.
E' un'illusione.
Il sesso cambia con le persone.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> quei neretti sopra.. sono tutto un "tirarti dentro"
> 
> non sono mica sbagliati, eh??
> 
> ...


Il FATTO come dici tu è un evento che non esce da un giorno all'altro è qualcosa che ha motivo di esistere solo perchè ci sono io TRADITO perchè se no altrimenti non si sarebbe nemmeno il FATTO. 

Se continui a vedere il FATTO distinto da te è una sciocchezza perchè il FATTO implica che tu ci sia. 
In modi assurdi anche solo per una forma di facciata... anche solo come raccoglitore di bugie, anche solo per scusa per non farla diventare storia, anche solo per l'altra faccia della medaglia. 

Il FATTO non è qualcosa che esula da me, perchè a me tu hai mentito, a me hai guardato negli occhi... con me come terzo hai comunque deciso di proseguire. 
Non puoi tirarti fuori. Tu ci sei dentro.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> queste sono le emozioni e su questo di quoto
> Sul non aver chiesto a me (che mi conosci da più di 30 anni, parlo per me) e invece aver chiesto a un'altra
> :calcio::kick::cattivik:



Non dico che non fa male e che non ti incazzi come una biscia. E fa male credimi, fa veramente male. 

E' pur vero che se tu crei un muro poi non ti puoi incazzare perchè qualcuno non riesce a scavalcarlo no?! 
Anche se ripeto che gli errori sono sempre in due...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ma se non fosse così non ci sarebbe l'amante.
> E' ovvio che non è il marito, non può essere la stessa cosa.
> Che le spinte sono diverse.
> Non può essere un duplicato, per quanto ci si sforzi.
> E' un'illusione.


Non sono d'accordo
Io non ho detto un solo si all'amante che non avevo detto a mio marito
Poi posso aver fatto cose o stata in posti che a mio marito non interessavano ma non potrà mai dire: perchè con lui si e con me no.
Esattamente come non accetterei di riprovarci se sapessi che la mia persona è entrata nelle loro discussioni. Che non vuol dire che non sappia nulla di me, ma che non sia stata criticata, derisa, o oggetto di sfogo con l'altra.
Ripeto per me sarebbe l'unica base su cui varrebbe la pena tentare di ricostruire


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però se io ti dico che mi piacerebbe essere bendata e tu mi dici che la cosa non ti interessa e poi bendi un'altra te ne vai a fare in culo per direttissima
> Ovviamente ho scelto l'esempio più banale del mondo eh
> Puoi metterci: amore mi porti in motel? No. E poi ci porti un'altra
> Amore passiamo un pomeriggio a letto?No. E poi lo passi con l'altra
> E cosi via


Se ti dico che mi piacerebbe bendarti e mi dici che non ti interessa, io vado a bendare un'altra.
Amore andiamo in motel? No. Io ci porto un'altra.
Amore passiamo un pomeriggio a letto? No. Io lo passo con un'altra.
Parafrasando................


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non dico che non fa male e che non ti incazzi come una biscia. E fa male credimi, fa veramente male.
> 
> *E' pur vero che se tu crei un muro poi non ti puoi incazzare perchè qualcuno non riesce a scavalcarlo no?!*
> Anche se ripeto che gli errori sono sempre in due...


Certo, ma ti puoi incazzare se ha fatto finta di accettare quel muro mentre ha cercato chi non aveva quel muro


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il FATTO come dici tu è un evento che non esce da un giorno all'altro è qualcosa che ha motivo di esistere solo perchè ci sono io TRADITO perchè se no altrimenti non si sarebbe nemmeno il FATTO.
> 
> Se continui a vedere il FATTO distinto da te è una sciocchezza perchè il FATTO implica che tu ci sia.
> In modi assurdi anche solo per una forma di facciata... anche solo come raccoglitore di bugie, anche solo per scusa per non farla diventare storia, anche solo per l'altra faccia della medaglia.
> ...


questa è una scelta tua... 

mia moglie mi disse, tra l'altro, queste esatte parole: "volevo provare cosa si sente a baciarmi con un altro uomo"

io non posso andare al parrucchiere a farmi biondo se son moro, o all'anagrafe a cambiare nome, per farla contenta

è un "desiderio" che IO non potevo soddisfare. punto

potevo esserne preventivamente informato? ovvio..

perché non lo ha fatto? perché è una merda? ma nemmeno per idea...

per un SUO calcolo (probabilmente esatto) che mi avrebbe spinto a interrompere il nostro rapporto, oltre a considerarla una decerebrata, in forza del nostro legame e della storia ad essa connessa

IO ero FUORI da tutto questo.

e non mi sono voluto "sporcare" per il gusto di farmi del male gratuito, con considerazioni del tipo:

ma allora lui ce l'ha più lungo?
e quando ti baciava come ti sentivi?
e quando ti toglieva l mutandine che provavi?
però almeno io ti trombavo un po' meglio..?

lascio a chi trova divertenti e/o produttivi questi contesti e questi livelli di confronto

io sto nel MIO :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se ti dico che mi piacerebbe bendarti e mi dici che non ti interessa, io vado a bendare un'altra.
> Amore andiamo in motel? No. Io ci porto un'altra.
> Amore passiamo un pomeriggio a letto? No. Io lo passo con un'altra.
> Parafrasando................


Magari prima parliamo insieme del perchè non voglio e poi mi puoi dire che visto che a me interessa e tu non mostri un minimo di volontà d incontrarci a metà strada e poi mi comunichi la tua decisione
Questo sarebbe il comportamento corretto 

Però se io quei no te li ho detti non potrò mai dirti che hai fatto con lei cose che con me ti sei rifiutato di fare
Secondo me è una bella differenza


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo, ma ti puoi incazzare se ha fatto finta di accettare quel muro mentre ha cercato chi non aveva quel muro


Certo che mi incazzo. Sono ancora tanto incazzata ma questa è un altra storia. 

Il punto è che se non c'è comunicazione ma c'è un muro tu non puoi sapere cosa c'è dietro a quel muro. Forse niente. 
Neanche io ho scavalcato i muri per scoprire che c'era dall'altra parte... 
Ho dato come assodato che quel muro esisteva e con quello mi rapportavo. 

Quando lui ha trovato invece una porta aperta e non più muri... sbirciare dall'altra parte è stato veramente facile.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari prima parliamo insieme del perchè non voglio e poi mi puoi dire che visto che a me interessa e tu non mostri un minimo di volontà d incontrarci a metà strada e poi mi comunichi la tua decisione
> Questo sarebbe il comportamento corretto
> 
> Però se io quei no te li ho detti non potrò mai dirti che hai fatto con lei cose che con me ti sei rifiutato di fare
> Secondo me è una bella differenza


Il mio non è dopo lascoperta ma prima, se alle mie avance ti tiri indietro una sue tre  Permetti che vado oltre? I miei pruriti li vado a grattare con chi gratifica gli stessi.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questa è una scelta tua...
> 
> mia moglie mi disse, tra l'altro, queste esatte parole: "volevo provare cosa si sente a baciarmi con un altro uomo"
> 
> ...


Dove finisce il tuo però?! 
sono d'accordo e nemmeno io ho fatto le domande su quanto era lungo :mexican::mexican: (ovviamente) 

il punto è un altro ed è lì che entro in scena IO "lei ha voluto provare un altro" (semplificando) e per questa curiosità ha messo in discussione tutto il nostro mondo. Ha messo in discussione te (così poco importante?!, sacrificabile?!)

quando si fermerà la sua curiosità? quando io sarò più importante di soddisfare una sua curiosità?! 

Perchè la sua curiosità non è stata su un mix di allucinogeni per capire che sensazione dà volare?! perchè la sua curiosità è qualcosa che riguardava la sfera della coppia?! 
Io per esempio un mix di allucinogeni non li prenderei sia perchè non sono interessa sia perchè avrei paura delle conseguenze... ora mettiamo che il FATTO loro era che erano interessati ma perchè non hanno avuto paura delle conseguenze????

E questo sono tutte cose che ENTRANO nel mio.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il mio non è dopo lascoperta ma prima, se alle mie avance ti tiri indietro una sue tre  Permetti che vado oltre? I miei pruriti li vado a grattare con chi gratifica gli stessi.


Avevo capito
Ripeto. Magari prima proverei a capire il perchè di quei no
Poi, la cosa corretta sarebbe dichiarare che vai a grattarti altrove
L'importante è che poi questo non diventi la tua giustificazione al tradimento


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito
> Ripeto. Magari prima proverei a capire il perchè di quei no
> Poi, la cosa corretta sarebbe dichiarare che vai a grattarti altrove
> L'importante è che poi questo non diventi la tua giustificazione al tradimento


In che senso glielo dichiari ma non lo giustifichi? Non mi torna questo ragionamento. Se sai che non è una giustificazione non lo fai, e farai altro. Sennò che senso ha dichiarare?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dove finisce il tuo però?!
> sono d'accordo e nemmeno io ho fatto le domande su quanto era lungo :mexican::mexican: (ovviamente)
> 
> il punto è un altro ed è lì che entro in scena IO "lei ha voluto provare un altro" (semplificando) e per questa curiosità *ha messo in discussione tutto il nostro mondo*. Ha messo in discussione te (così poco importante?!, sacrificabile?!)
> ...


noto che ti ricacci continuamente dentro... :mexican:   (neretto)

probabilmente è un bisogno individuale, ed è giusto così... però rifletti su questo tuo "egocentrismo" di coppia.


se tu non c'entri, non c'entri. punto. Inutile tirarti e tirarVI dentro (ma non hai pensato, ma non hai calcolato, ma non hai capito..)

che poi tu ne risenta (un qualsiasi tradito) è banale,. è scontato. La coppia dove non se ne risente non si chiamerebbe coppia

Ed è anche logico.

io ho sentito il bisogno di spiegazioni PULITE in quel FATTO

è una questione di interesse per cose, o per altre.
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ci dice che ha chiesto particolari che io personalmente trovo agghiaccianti, per come sono fatto io

per l'utilità che avrebbero per me

Non siamo tutti uguali.

ma volevo dire che "tirarsi" per forza dentro a una cosa in cui si è stati esclusi a me non interessa

Sta all'altro capire perché mi ha escluso (al netto dei danni e dei disastri e delle tragedie)

Io non ho deciso nulla.

E non monto sui treni in corsa senza biglietto, specie se stanno deragliando


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> noto che ti ricacci continuamente dentro... :mexican:   (neretto)
> 
> probabilmente è un bisogno individuale, ed è giusto così... però rifletti su questo tuo "egocentrismo" di coppia.
> 
> ...


Metti allora per ipotesi che tua moglie beccasse te, a tradire. Sicuro sicuro che lasceresti fuori il suo precedente tradimento dalla tua scelta? Ne saresti in grado?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

doppio


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> dei danni e dei disastri e delle tragedie)
> 
> Io non ho deciso nulla.


Il tradimento sicuramente non lo hai deciso.
Quello che c'è stato prima, durante e dopo nella coppia hai contribuito anche tu per la tua parte.
Che non vuol dire avere responsabilità nella decisione presa da un altro, ma far parte di quel gioco con un ruolo che forse va compreso prima che _rifiutato per non farsi troppo male_.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Metti allora per ipotesi che tua moglie beccasse te, a tradire. Sicuro sicuro che lasceresti fuori il suo precedente tradimento dalla tua scelta? Ne saresti in grado?


Cazzo!! Certo che sì!!

A me mi piacciono certi tipi precisi di donna
E con certi tipi di donna, quando li ho incontrati,  mi piace fare "fuoco"

E talvolta cucinarci qualche bistecca, e gustarsela assieme.

E ho lasciato bruciare diversa carne, peraltro

Questo è. Punto.

Roba mia. Punto. Non c'entra nulla il suo agito


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento sicuramente non lo hai deciso.
> Quello che c'è stato prima, durante e dopo nella coppia hai contribuito anche tu per la tua parte.
> Che non vuol dire avere responsabilità nella decisione presa da un altro, ma far parte di quel gioco con un ruolo che forse va compreso prima che _rifiutato per non farsi troppo male_.


Sicuramente.

Ma questo è altro. È roba nostra

Si cerca e si guarda., Insieme, se c'è reciproca volontà.

Io faccio la mia parte, l'ho fatta.

Non sono scappato inculito.

E non ho fatto scenette di dolore. Il dolore è mio

Me lo gestisco io


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Può darsi, non sono infallibile. Certo la gravità è diversa. Il meccanismo della negazione però è identico.


Concordo (era Pietro Maso. Andreoli ci ha scritto un libro) il meccanismo sella negazione non tanto di quello che si è commesso, ma della gravità, è comune. 
Si comincia da bambini e, se non vengono fatte comprendere le conseguenze, si continua.
È pieno di traditori che parlano dei vantaggi del loro agire, di traditi che vogliono ignorare quanto fosse svuotato di reale intimità il loro rapporto ecc..
A tutti dà fastidio sentirsi in colpa e per questo siamo tutti molto abili a trovare giustificazioni. Specularmente non ne troviamo per chi si comporta diversamente.
Se Maso non vedeva altro nella vita che essere ammirato per poter essere chi offriva champagne da qualcuno l'aveva imparato. Sono responsabilità che non meritano la morte perché la morte non la merita nessuno, ma vanno considerate.
In un tradimento è il traditore che ha dato una ferita mortale, ma non sempre a chi non ha alcuna responsabilità.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> @_spleen_ quale sarebbe la risposta giusta? Ti ho tradito perchè????
> Secondo me non c'è una risposta giusta. E quella della moglie di fulminato è una risposta come tante.  Non meno ridicola del "eravamo distanti" "volevo provare emozioni" o chissà che altra minchiata.
> 
> In realtà ripeto non è un solo motivo sono tanti motivi insieme che ci spingono a fare certe azioni... metterle nero su bianco non è nemmeno facile, è come dare i contorni a qualcosa che nasce comunque sfumato.   Gli unicorna rosa sono una compenente di quasi ogni tradito purtroppo... vedono idilli dove ci sono tanti buchi neri. Non riesco mai a capire se sono bravi i traditori a celare oppure se siamo ciechi noi traditi che non vogliamo vedere oltre il nostro naso.   Ora il comportamento di lei ha dei punti bassi notevoli ma non mi sorprende, nel senso che anche lei si trova a dover gestire qualcosa che non voleva affrontare, e sta utilizzando tutte le sue carte.  Pietismo, vittimismo, sesso, minacce... ogni cosa che può usare per ottenere quello che vuole. E lei vuole lui.  Non mi sembra niente di nuovo nel panorama del dopo scoperta... nemmeno l'intervento della famiglia, che cerca in qualche modo da fare da ponte, in modo maldestro certo ma in persone di una certa età, settanta-ottanta forse, non ci trovo niente di anormale.   Che lei sia viziata senza ombra di dubbio, ma come ogni traditore, che mette i propri bisogni egoistici davanti a ogni responsabilità.


Quoto.
Tra l'altro mi sembra migliore di altre scuse caricare su di sé, la propria paura di invecchiare, piuttosto che caricare sul rapporto.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In che senso glielo dichiari ma non lo giustifichi? Non mi torna questo ragionamento. Se sai che non è una giustificazione non lo fai, e farai altro. Sennò che senso ha dichiarare?


Posso farlo per il mio piacere personale. Da stronza e da egoista
Ma se mi becchi poi non dico che sono stata in un motel perché tu non volevi venirci perche questa non è la motivazione


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> ma lei non gli ha detto ma perchè tu...
> lei gli *ha detto mi sentivo vecchia e *non gli ha detto tu mi facevi sentire vecchia @scorpio.
> 
> E no lui non poteva fargli provare quell'emozione che poteva ricavare da un uomo che la incontra solo per "desiderio fisico", facendola sentire femmina più che donna.
> ...


Concordo ancora.
Arriva un'età in cui percepisci che il tempo della "vita viva" è quasi esaurito e cerchi di fare tutto quello che puoi per non avere rimpianti.
Ognuno in conseguenza di ciò agisce per quello che è. C'è chi torna all'università, chi decide di viaggiare, chi di fare una cosa nuova come imparare il tango, a suonare uno strumento o di partecipare a un coro o di fare parapendio o paracadutismo. C'è chi vuole provare ad andare a letto con una persona diversa e mettersi alla prova in una relazione in cui alcune sue virtù che l'hanno fatto scegliere come partner di vita e genitore non contano nulla come l'intelligenza o la dolcezza o la capacità di impegnarsi. A volte il dover essere brave bambine o bravi bambini fa pensare che non si possa sgarrare di un millimetro e questo lo si vive come una gabbia. Non c'entra nulla il tradito che ama quella brava persona ex bambina o bambino perfetto.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso farlo per il mio piacere personale. Da stronza e da egoista
> Ma se mi becchi poi non dico che sono stata in un motel perché tu non volevi venirci perche questa non è la motivazione


Sarebbe una ripicca, non una motivazione.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Ma questo è altro. È roba nostra
> 
> ...



E' tutta roba nostra.
Perché in coppia non c'è una persona diversa da quella che è andata con l'amante, c'è sempre lei, ed è questa lei che va compresa nella sua interezza. Altrimenti si ritorna come prima, a creare fossati in cui non ci si incontra e dove possono entrare altri.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh... Qui uscirebbe la bestia che c'è in me
> 
> E ci sarebbe da far la volata Delle scale, ti assicuro
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.
L'implicito lo vedi tu e parla di te. Non vedo un tirare in ballo il tradito, ma proprio dire "è una cosa mia ".


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è da psicologo dirlo a un paziente tradito/ore. Qui di pazienti miei non ce ne sono, e dico quel che penso. Nella fattispecie, penso che tra Pietro Maso (grazie @_spleen_) che dice "Ho fatto una cazzata" dopo aver ucciso i genitori  e un traditore che minimizza e si stupisce delle conseguenze dei suoi atti sul tradito e sulla vita loro e dei figli, c'è una differenza, evidentissima, di gravità dell'atto, nessuna differenza quanto al moto psicologico, che è identico (si chiama "negazione").
> 
> L'esempio iperbolico di Maso (che non era uno psicopatico, si noti bene) serve a illustrare con perspicuità come si fa a compiere atti anche di una gravità inaudita e non rendersi conto che sono tali; e figuriamoci quelli che di una gravità inaudita non sono.
> 
> ...


Una volta le donne dicevano dell'aborto "mandare indietro" rivelando la negazione del fatto con parole che introducevano una reversibilità che non esiste.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' tutta roba nostra.
> Perché in coppia non c'è una persona diversa da quella che è andata con l'amante, c'è sempre lei, ed è questa lei che va compresa nella sua interezza. Altrimenti si ritorna come prima, a creare fossati in cui non ci si incontra e dove possono entrare altri.


La sua scelta che mi tiene fuori NON è roba nostra

Non x me insomma

È roba nostra che non ti parlo da 2 mesi e non ti sfioro da 4

È roba tua che vai con uno in motel a far la festa

Perché ti piace. E ne godi

Oppure ti iscrivi all'università a 50 anni.

O vai a pulire il culo agli anziani all'ospizio.

Per cui l'azione è roba tua. 

Se non ti prendi la piena paternità della tua azione tenendomi fuori, con me non ci parli


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Io penso, che ci sia una sovrapposizione che poi porta a successive sovrapposizioni. 

In coppia si è in due. Due individui diversi e indipendenti uno dall'altro. Individui che si assumono reciprocamente l'impegno di far funzionare lo spazio relazionale. 

Qui si è in dinamica. E quello che fa uno influenza necessariamente quello che fa l'altro. 

In questo spazio si creano dinamiche funzionali o disfunzionali. 
A cui entrambi compartecipano, sia per mantenerle sia per non mantenerle. 

Il tradimento, tendenzialmente si infila nello spazio che esiste fra l'individuo in sè e per sè e l'individuo che sta investendo nella dinamica di coppia. 

L'individuo può decidere di continuare a tenere lo sguardo sulla dinamica di coppia. 
Oppure può decidere di "separarsi" più o meno momentaneamente dalla dinamica di coppia e andare a cazzi suoi. 

Il tradimento avviene fuori dalla coppia. 

E coinvolge la coppia quando l'individuo che per un certo periodo di tempo ha deciso, sottolineo, HA DECISO di andare per i cazzi suoi rientra nella coppia. 

Quindi può essere che dalle 2 alle 3 ero a scopare con Maurizio, ero fuori dalla coppia. 
Alle 3 e 5 minuti sono nella coppia. 

La questione è che, come tutte le uscite nel mondo degli individui che compongono la coppia, quando dal mondo si rientra nella coppia si porta con sè anche il pezzetto di mondo che si è sperimentato. 

E qui c'è l'altra decisione del traditore. 

Ossia il rientrare in coppia e dichiarare il suo vissuto. 
Oppure il rientrare in coppia, chiudendo a chiave quel vissuto e escludendo l'altro. 
E fingendo che il mondo in cui è stato non esista. 

Non vedere le diverse fasi, secondo mette in inganno. Tradito e traditore. 

E allora il traditore può dire, ma mi sentivo vecchia e ho deciso di scopare il maschione di passaggio per sentirmi giovane. 

In questo caso, fare finta che la vecchiaia in arrivo sia la spinta motivazionale è mentire. A se stessi e pure all'altro. 
La vecchiaia è la crosta. 

Sotto la crosta c'è che nella coppia tutta una serie di risposte alla vecchiaia non si trovavano. 

E la decisione è stata, invece di condividere con il partner, magari lontano per x,y,z motivi, di fare finta che la dinamica di coppia fosse assolutamente funzionale e risolvere la questione in altro modo. 

Da soli. 

L'altra menzogna sta nel fatto che rientrando in coppia, il pezzetto di mondo che riguarda la giovinezza ritrovata viene tenuta per sè. 
E il compagno è doppiamente escluso, prima dal bisogno e poi dalla soluzione. 

Nessuno nega che spesso ad un tradimento ci si arrivi in due. 

MA, ad un certo punto

Uno dei due prende decisioni che lo tengono nella dinamica di coppia, più o meno trasparentemente, o comunque non variando la dinamica in modo evidente. 

L'altro prende decisioni che lo portano fuori dalla dinamica, e che ce lo fanno rientrare avendo variato la dinamica di coppia senza che l'altro ne sia a conoscenza. 

Non riuscire a vedere la differenza fra individui che compartecipano e vivificano la coppia e la dinamica che si crea e si co-costruisce fra individui porta a farsi carico di questioni che riguardano l'altro. E non se stessi. 

Diventando parte di uscite nel mondo (il tradimento) senza esserci mai in realtà stati. 
E questa è una sorta di dissonanza cognitiva. 

Tenere separate le due cose permette di mettersi nella posizione di decidere se ascoltare, e quindi condividere l'esperienza dell'altro tenendola separata oppure non ascoltare oppure...spazio alla fantasia. 

Anche in termini di responsabilità. 

Dirsi, ma io ero lontana/o quindi lo capisco se....

Ma proprio per il cazzo. 

Che si usa la propria lontananza per giustificare l'altro. 

Altro discorso è dire in un momento in cui COME COPPIA non stavamo funzionando, lui/lei ha deciso di cercare fuori soluzioni, piacere, etc etc

A questo punto si può cercare di capire i modi in cui come coppia non si stava funzionando. 

E non come individui. 

Che sembra una sottigliezza da poco...ma non lo è. 

Tanto che il primo contraccolpo spesso riguarda la ferita narcisistica. 

Che ovvio ci sia. 

Il tradimento è comunque un rifiuto della controparte in coppia. Per un momento. Per diversi momenti. 
E' comunque un escludere da parti della vita. 

Ma. Non dipende da chi "subisce" il rifiuto.

Dipende direttamente dal modo in cui chi rifiuta decide di proporre quel rifiuto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> L'implicito lo vedi tu e parla di te. Non vedo un tirare in ballo il tradito, ma proprio dire "è una cosa mia ".


(Accanto a te) mi sentivo vecchia

Non si scappa, se la cura è METTERE accanto a te uno diverso da me, e magicamente "sentirti giovane"

È un imbroglio


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo ancora.
> Arriva un'età in cui percepisci che il tempo della "vita viva" è quasi esaurito e cerchi di fare tutto quello che puoi per non avere rimpianti.
> Ognuno in conseguenza di ciò agisce per quello che è. *C'è chi torna all'università, chi decide di viaggiare, chi di fare una cosa nuova come imparare il tango, a suonare uno strumento o di partecipare a un coro o di fare parapendio o paracadutismo. C'è chi vuole provare ad andare a letto con una persona diversa *e mettersi alla prova in una relazione in cui alcune sue virtù che l'hanno fatto scegliere come partner di vita e genitore non contano nulla come l'intelligenza o la dolcezza o la capacità di impegnarsi. A volte il dover essere brave bambine o bravi bambini fa pensare che non si possa sgarrare di un millimetro e questo lo si vive come una gabbia. Non c'entra nulla il tradito che ama quella brava persona ex bambina o bambino perfetto.


E magari a farsi una pera o dilapidare la pensione al casinò, tanto per vedere quello che si prova no?

Non concordo per nulla. Per la prima volta nemmeno una parola 

Rincorrere il tempo perduto non serve e non è mai sevito a niente e a nessuno e pensare di aggredire i rimpianti a scopo preventivo assomiglia molto alla guerra preventiva per la democrazia di Bush.

Nessuno ci obbliga ad essere bravi bambini o bambine a vita, c' è un abito da indossare per svincolarsi dalle gabbie se diventano tali, chiamasi lealtà.
Poi se vogliamo considerare pure questa una gabbia ok. mi sta bene, basta non lamentarsi degli altri.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E magari a farsi una pera o dilapidare la pensione al casinò, tanto per vedere quello che si prova no?
> 
> Non concordo per nulla. Per la prima volta nemmeno una parola
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Più che altro basta non "incolpare" più o meno implicitamente gli altri delle proprie decisioni prese nella vita. 
E usare i propri errori di valutazione su se stessi come grimaldello per concedersi permessi speciali a prezzo scontato. 

Le gabbie sono individuali. Ognuno si costruisce la propria. 

Il rovescio della medaglia è chi aspetta il principe azzurro, l'ammore, che lo liberi dal drago. 

Ma il drago siamo ognuno se stesso. E le chiavi della gabbia le ha in mano ognuno se stesso. 

Poi ognuno può decidere di usarle a suo modo quelle chiavi. 

Parlando. Condividendo. Escludendo. Tradendo. 

La questione resta che l'uso di quelle chiavi, per uscire da quella gabbia (che sia un matrimonio sbagliato o anche violento, che sia una vita che si raccoglie verso la fine nel rimpianto o nel rimorso) ognuno la decide per sè. 

E cercando il suo piacere. Come la gabbia stessa è stata un piacere prima di svelarsi per quel che era.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (Accanto a te) mi sentivo vecchia
> 
> Non si scappa, se la cura è METTERE accanto a te uno diverso da me, e magicamente "sentirti giovane"
> 
> È un imbroglio


 conosco una che, diventata nonna a 48 anni, non ha tradito il marito, ma è caduta in depressione. È ancora in cura , si è lasciata andare, si sente vecchia. L'evento nipote, l'ha devastata.
Può essere che una evento della tua vita, porti a far del male a stessi o a procurare dolore agli altri. Con questo non sto giustificando tutti i tradimenti, sia chiaro.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento sicuramente non lo hai deciso.
> Quello che c'è stato prima, *durante* e dopo nella coppia hai contribuito anche tu per la tua parte.
> Che non vuol dire avere responsabilità nella decisione presa da un altro, ma far parte di quel gioco con un ruolo che forse va compreso prima che _rifiutato per non farsi troppo male_.


Sono d'accordo. 

Tranne che sul durante. 

Nel durante si viveva in due dimensioni parallele, come minimo per alcuni momenti. 

Dimensioni che uno (il traditore) sapeva esistere, le vedeva e conosceva entrambe mentre l'altro (il tradito) no, ne sapeva e vedeva soltanto uno. 

Chiedersi come si è potuto non vedere è la via direttrice per prendere in mano un gatto a nove code e fustigarsi da soli.

Non si è visto perchè non si poteva vedere. Perchè l'altro è stato abile a non far vedere. 

Io, come traditrice non sono praticamente mai stata scoperta. Forse da ragazzina, quando ancora non conoscevo bene l'altre della dissimulazione. 

In seguito chi non ha visto non era coglione. Semplicemente io ero abile a dissimulare, molto abile e sfrontata anche, quindi semplicemente non poteva. 

Caricarsi del durante. No.

E lo dico da traditrice. 

DA tradita probabilmente me ne farei carico, emotivamente, ma razionalmente, porca troia, se lui è abile a dissimulare semplicemente non potevo. 

Sicuramente, se lui (come lo ero io) è tanto bravo a dissimulare...ecco...ci farei due conti. 
In termini di fiducia.


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.  Più che altro basta non "incolpare" più o meno implicitamente gli altri delle proprie decisioni prese nella vita.  E usare i propri errori di valutazione su se stessi come grimaldello per concedersi permessi speciali a prezzo scontato.   Le gabbie sono individuali. Ognuno si costruisce la propria.   Il rovescio della medaglia è chi aspetta il principe azzurro, l'ammore, che lo liberi dal drago.   Ma il drago siamo ognuno se stesso. E le chiavi della gabbia le ha in mano ognuno se stesso.   Poi ognuno può decidere di usarle a suo modo quelle chiavi.   Parlando. Condividendo. Escludendo. Tradendo.   La questione resta che l'uso di quelle chiavi, per uscire da quella gabbia (che sia un matrimonio sbagliato o anche violento, che sia una vita che si raccoglie verso la fine nel rimpianto o nel rimorso) ognuno la decide per sè.   E cercando il suo piacere. Come la gabbia stessa è stata un piacere prima di svelarsi per quel che era.


  Già, il drago...   
Can you tell me where I might find the Hydra?
 Is he wearing a familiar face?
 Does he still live below Seventh Avenue With the princess dipped in lace? 

Does he know that I'm a soldier of fortune 
And not a victim of circumstance? 
We drew lots for his soft underbelly 
Now his fate is sealed with my lance


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> conosco una che, diventata nonna a 48 anni, non ha tradito il marito, ma è caduta in depressione. È ancora in cura , si è lasciata andare, si sente vecchia. L'evento nipote, l'ha devastata.
> Può essere che una evento della tua vita, porti a far del male a stessi o a procurare dolore agli altri. Con questo non sto giustificando tutti i tradimenti, sia chiaro.


Chi è nello stato che descrivi di questa signora, non tradisce di sicuro 

Per tradire servono un bel po' di cose, ... un bel desiderio, motivazione, Compreso organizzazione e faccia di bronzo.

Come vedi.. chi invecchia davvero ha altri problemi, rispetto a agghindarsi tutta sega per un paio di ore di erotismo :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> conosco una che, diventata nonna a 48 anni, non ha tradito il marito, ma è caduta in depressione. È ancora in cura , si è lasciata andare, si sente vecchia. L'evento nipote, l'ha devastata.
> Può essere che una evento della tua vita, porti a far del male a stessi o a procurare dolore agli altri. Con questo non sto giustificando tutti i tradimenti, sia chiaro.


nulla nasce dal nulla....se è caduta in depressione, la cosa era già lì...il nipote è stato un evento scatenante...

ovviamente fermarsi all'evento scatenante non porta da nessuna parte, è solo una traccia. 

La paura della morte, inaffrontata per molti, anche per quelli che passano la vita a fare i bravi bambini/e o a fare gli assoluti monelli...è uno dei motori fondamentali di un sacco di casini.

Anche dei tradimenti. 

Ma non dirselo...non andare dove il dente duole, è solo prendere l'oki quando si ha un ascesso. 

Poi si può vivere di oki a vita...e una volta si moriva senza denti in bocca...

Si muore comunque...

Il punto è decidere come vivere. Ad un certo punto. 

E assumerselo come scelta personale. 

Non a caso un depresso, per dirla male, scarica addosso al mondo tutto il carico della sua incapacità di fondo di affrontre la vita. Incapacità costante o momentanea. 

E per incapacità non mi riferisco alle abilità sociali e lavorative, che spesso sono comunque presenti fino al tracollo...mi riferisco all'incapacità di vivere in sè, per sè, da sè e più che altro con sè. 

Quindi se tradire è un modo per vivere con sè, per sè, da sè e con sè, ok. Benissimo. 

MA non raccontiamoci cazzate che è la paura del bau a portar lì o i sensi inebriati dall'ammore o dall'attrazione e dal desiderio stile harmony. 

Altri invece di tradire si dedicano alle opere di volontariato, alla fede, al lavoro, o al quel che vogliono e che in un qualche modo permette l'espressione nel mondo di quel con sè, per sè, da sè, in sè.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (Accanto a te) mi sentivo vecchia
> 
> Non si scappa, se la cura è METTERE accanto a te uno diverso da me, e magicamente "sentirti giovane"
> 
> È un imbroglio


Hai letto quello che ho scritto dopo?
Con te con cui sto insieme da decenni per forza mi sento vecchia, come vecchio ti senti tu, perché mi hai vista giovane.
Ma non è una cosa che dipende da te.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, il drago...
> Can you tell me where I might find the Hydra?
> Is he wearing a familiar face?
> Does he still live below Seventh Avenue With the princess dipped in lace?
> ...


Già...

a volte serve dormire nel grembo del drago e sognare...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E magari a farsi una pera o dilapidare la pensione al casinò, tanto per vedere quello che si prova no?
> 
> Non concordo per nulla. Per la prima volta nemmeno una parola
> 
> ...


Ma non ho mica detto che sia saggio né opportuno.
Ho capito.
Mi sembra diverso, molto diverso.
C'è sempre una bel pezzo di strada tra ciò che si dovrebbe fare e ciò che si fa.
Poi io brava non lo sono mai stata


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto quello che ho scritto dopo?
> *Con te con cui sto insieme da decenni per forza mi sento vecchia*, come vecchio ti senti tu, perché mi hai vista giovane.
> Ma non è una cosa che dipende da te.



...è con se stessi che ci si sente vecchi...lo sguardo dell'altro riflette semplicemente quello che noi proiettiamo di noi stessi...

su quel per forza non sono per niente d'accordo...

in un viaggi ho conosciuto una coppia di 70enni che ballavano il tango...mio zio a 70 anni toccava il culo di sua moglie, mia zia, e le diceva, vieni qui bella figa e lei rideva...

è una posizione interiore...che ricade sull'altro. 

A cui magari non fotte un cazzo, ma anzi, ti vede giovane e bella come se gli anni non fossero mai passati. 

Non sono praticamente mai gli altri. O almeno non più di quanto noi glielo permettiamo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Altri invece di tradire si dedicano alle opere di volontariato, .


In tempo di "caccia consapevole" una Delle mie ultime "prede, mi confidò tra le altre cose, questa (centro anziani)

Questo, inserito nel contesto di "noi" e della vicinanza che si stava materializzando, mi fece pensare a colpo sicuro:

"E' fatta!"


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto quello che ho scritto dopo?
> Con te con cui sto insieme da decenni per forza mi sento vecchia, come vecchio ti senti tu, perché mi hai vista giovane.
> Ma non è una cosa che dipende da te.


Sì che l'ho letto

Se ne parla, però. PRIMA.

Se è roba nostra

È roba nostra?


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In tempo di "caccia consapevole" una Delle mie ultime "prede, mi confidò tra le altre cose, questa (centro anziani)
> 
> Questo, inserito nel contesto di "noi" e della vicinanza che si stava materializzando, *mi fece pensare a colpo sicuro:
> 
> "E' fatta!"*


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è con se stessi che ci si sente vecchi...lo sguardo dell'altro riflette semplicemente quello che noi proiettiamo di noi stessi...
> 
> su quel per forza non sono per niente d'accordo...
> 
> ...


Ma che ne sai di come si sentivano e per quali percorsi erano arrivati lì?
Certo che ci si sente vecchi da sé ed è complesso capire quali pezzi lasciati fanno stare peggio in un periodo di vita che è comunque vita, ma che di strade aperte ne ha proprio poche, ma chi abbiamo visto giovane può farci sentire più vecchi o più giovani, dipende.
Già si fa fatica a capire se stessi, come si sentono gli altri evitiamo di indovinarlo.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è con se stessi che ci si sente vecchi...lo sguardo dell'altro riflette semplicemente quello che noi proiettiamo di noi stessi...
> 
> su quel per forza non sono per niente d'accordo...
> 
> ...


Verissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sì che l'ho letto
> 
> Se ne parla, però. PRIMA.
> 
> ...


È roba individuale.
Infatti sei tu che insisti che è una cosa che tira dentro l'altro. Io penso che non sia così.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai di come si sentivano e per quali percorsi erano arrivati lì?
> Certo che ci si sente vecchi da sé ed è complesso capire quali pezzi lasciati fanno stare peggio in un periodo di vita che è comunque vita, ma che di strade aperte ne ha proprio poche, *ma chi abbiamo visto giovane può farci sentire più vecchi o più giovani, dipende.*
> Già si fa fatica a capire se stessi, come si sentono gli altri evitiamo di indovinarlo.



Mia moglie mi sembra sempre la stessa di quando aveva 17 anni.
Però per _sentirsi più giovane_ è andata con uno più vecchio di lei di 12 anni e più vecchio di me.
Non è il sentirsi vecchi il motore principale.
Se la coppia funziona...
Noi siamo amici di una coppia naturista che ancora si desidera e si vedono in maniera erotica a 76 anni.
Lo senti, lo percepisci, lo vedi dallo sguardo di entrambi.
I segni della vita se ami non li vedi.
Se cominci a notarli, hai probabilmente smesso di amare l'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È roba individuale.
> Infatti sei tu che insisti che è una cosa che tira dentro l'altro. Io penso che non sia così.


Ma si era detto che la moglie beccata, dice al marito: mi sentivo vecchia...

E allora NON è più roba individuale, se la presenti così, mi dispiace

Me la butti dentro la zuppa quando è cotta!

NO!


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai di come si sentivano e per quali percorsi erano arrivati lì?
> Certo che ci si sente vecchi da sé ed è complesso capire quali pezzi lasciati fanno stare peggio in un periodo di vita che è comunque vita, ma che di strade aperte ne ha proprio poche, ma chi abbiamo visto giovane può farci sentire più vecchi o più giovani, dipende.
> Già si fa fatica a capire se stessi, come si sentono gli altri evitiamo di indovinarlo.


E che indovino? 

Che due 70enni ballavano il tango? li guardavo. 

Magari a casa si prendevano a padellate, che cazzo ne so...ma ballavano il tango. E fanculo il mondo, le coppie giovani intorno a loro che si piegavano in due armoniose...loro ballavano il tango. 

Idem i miei zii...qualcosina delle loro traversie la so..la superficie...ma qualcosina mi è stato dato di poterlo guardare...il punto è che a 70 anni suonati mio zio le toccava il culo a mano piena, gli occhi brillavano ad entrambi e mia zia si voltava ridendo come una ragazzina. 
Poi si ripiegava sotto l'artite...

Nessuno può farci sentire giovane o vecchio...siamo noi. 

Continuo a non essere d'accordo sull'azione che può avere qualcun altro sulla nostra percezione di sè. A questi livelli poi. 

Il fulcro è che si passa la vita a far finta che non si morirà mai. Ma la morte cammina accanto ad ognuno di noi in ogni momento. 

E questo fa cagare ai più ricordarselo ogni momento. E vederne la bellezza più che altro. 
Che è la bellezza della morte che cammina accanto alla vita, a non essere vista...

Nelle spiaggie naturiste che frequento ci sono giovani e vecchi...corpi nudi, nelle diverse età...pieni e sodi, cadenti e rugosi...ogni corpo ha la sua bellezza...questo non viene visto...e anzi, fa pure paura...

La paura della vecchiaia, riguarda il modo in cui si è vissuta la vita. Ma piangersi addosso, non porta comunque da nessuna parte. 

E sarà pure da stronza brunetta...ma è inutile piangersi addosso quando si sono prese decisioni. In bene e in male. 
Sono le proprie decisioni. Tanto vale farci pace. 
Perchè le si è prese e indietro non si torna. 


Certo è, che se si passa una vita a non guardarsi e non ascoltarsi, poi il carico delle poche strade disponibili e di quelle "sprecate" (che a posteriori poi...) diventa ben pesante. 

Ma l'unico responsabile è sempre ognun se stesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è con se stessi che ci si sente vecchi...lo sguardo dell'altro riflette semplicemente quello che noi proiettiamo di noi stessi...
> 
> su quel per forza non sono per niente d'accordo...
> 
> ...


 però vedi tuo zio, fa sentire ancora "viva" tua zia. Conta molto l'agire dell'altro. Tu immaginati un marito che alla moglie non ancora 50enne, gliela mena col stiamo divertendo nonni.
Mio marito quando faccio qualcosa di divertente mi dice sempre, che i 50 mi hanno dato alla testa, poi aggiunge siamo vecchi Io gli risponde sempre di parlare per se.
Questo per intenderci, quando in una coppia l'altro è poco attivo moralmente, in parole povere te li straccia di continuo. Non è appagante.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi sembra sempre la stessa di quando aveva 17 anni.
> Però per _sentirsi più giovane_ è andata con uno più vecchio di lei di 12 anni e più vecchio di me.
> Non è il sentirsi vecchi il motore principale.
> Se la coppia funziona...
> ...


Ma quella è la motivazione (la prima) che si è data la moglie di fulminato. Non è che sia la spiegazione di tutti.
È vero che l'atteggiamento nei confronti dei rimpianti, rimorsi e i valori reali introiettati sono le vere motivazioni, ma la paura del tempo che passa è solo una delle possibili motivazioni, magari prevalente dopo una certa età.

Io credo che la vera attrazione erotica sia rara e che possa, come nel caso di Farfalla, fare sbarellare. È capire che si può provare per persone che per gli altri sono normali o assolutamente non erotiche è fondamentale per non caricarsi di auto-deprezzamento.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È roba individuale.
> Infatti sei tu che insisti che è una cosa che tira dentro l'altro. Io penso che non sia così.


Vi sono due piani differenti: la responsabilità del tradimento, che è individuale, e il coinvolgimento, che è di coppia.
Il coinvolgimento riguarda tutto quello che è inerente al rapporto di coppia.
Non stabilisce le colpe, ma definisce le modalità del rapporto.
Se, faccio un esempio banale, prima del tradimento i rapporti sessuali o le esternazioni d' affetto erano calati, questo costituisce uno dei problemi di coppia su cui il tradimento ha trovato innesto.
in questo caso dopo la scoperta del tradimento si dovrebbe aprire un confronto su queste e altre tematiche inerenti alla situazione della coppia.
il venire a conoscenza delle modalità del tradimento può essere utile per comprendere chi abbiamo di fronte e il legame che vuole eventualmente conservare con noi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma si era detto che la moglie beccata, dice al marito: mi sentivo vecchia...
> 
> E allora NON è più roba individuale, se la presenti così, mi dispiace
> 
> ...


Se è la sua spiegazione non vedo come tiri dentro l'altro.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però vedi tuo zio, fa sentire ancora "viva" tua zia. Conta molto l'agire dell'altro. Tu immaginati un marito che alla moglie non ancora 50enne, gliela mena col stiamo divertendo nonni.
> Mio marito quando faccio qualcosa di divertente mi dice sempre, che i 50 mi hanno dato alla testa, poi aggiunge siamo vecchi Io gli risponde sempre di parlare per se.
> Questo per intenderci, quando in una coppia l'altro è poco attivo moralmente, in parole povere te li straccia di continuo.* Non è appagante*.


Vero.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi sembra sempre la stessa di quando aveva 17 anni.
> Però per _sentirsi più giovane_ è andata con uno più vecchio di lei di 12 anni e più vecchio di me.
> Non è il sentirsi vecchi il motore principale.
> Se la coppia funziona...
> ...


O forse li vedi in maniera integrata, parte loro stessi di un percorso...

E allora il corpo rugoso è un corpo che ha vissuto e che è bello nell'espressione del suo averlo fatto, come le cicatrici...e non è semplicemente vecchio. 

Nei naturisti, in effetti, questo l'ho rilevato più spesso che in chi col proprio corpo aveva un rapporto non naturista. 

MA non fa statistica. E' solo una mia riflessione.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quella è la motivazione (la prima) che si è data la moglie di fulminato. Non è che sia la spiegazione di tutti.
> È vero che l'atteggiamento nei confronti dei rimpianti, rimorsi e i valori reali introiettati sono le vere motivazioni, ma la paura del tempo che passa è solo una delle possibili motivazioni, *magari prevalente dopo una certa età.
> *
> Io credo che la vera attrazione erotica sia rara e che possa, come nel caso di Farfalla, fare sbarellare. È capire che si può provare per persone che per gli altri sono normali o assolutamente non erotiche è fondamentale per non caricarsi di auto-deprezzamento.


Più che una motivazione, è un tentativo ben riuscito di assoluzione.
Con "Sono gli ultimi anni" è molto più facile togliersi gli ultimi dubbi residui  alla solita domanda "Perché no?".
Perché o adesso o mai più.
E' una cosa che mi piace, e forse questa è l'ultima occasione per averla.
Però prima di tutto deve essere una cosa che piace. Sempre.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma si era detto che la moglie beccata, dice al marito: mi sentivo vecchia...E allora NON è più roba individuale, se la presenti così, mi dispiaceMe la butti dentro la zuppa quando è cotta!NO!


Boh. Io credo che la moglie possa sentirsi vecchia per un sacco di motivi. Quello che tu dici, ossia  "mi ha fatto piacere" e' l'unico motivo innegabile. Il resto delle motivazioni, ove presente, non è uno scaricabarile giocoforza.... Lo diventa se la causa del suo sentirsi vecchia fosse appioppato a te. Ma non vedo tutto questo automatismo.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Tranne che sul durante.
> 
> ...


Io potevo vedere, lui non era così abile. 
Ho solo girato la testa dall'altra parte. 
Come quando senti un dolore strano ma per paura non vai a controllarti per paura di cosa puoi scoprire... e rimandi, rimandi, sopportando il dolore. 
Pensando che il tuo fisico è abbastanza forte per guarirsi da solo... 

Io in quel durante ci sono entrata in questi termini. Nel lasciar fare. 
Ma non è qualcosa che giustifica lui, lui sempre stronzo è. 
Ma non giustifica me. 
Con me stessa soprattutto e poi nella coppia. 
Perchè non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è la sua spiegazione non vedo come tiri dentro l'altro.


Ma come non lo vedi????????????

 Cazzo Bruni non mi fare incazzare 

(Ti ricordo che il nostro contratto padroncina/cagnolino è scaduto e posso non solo contraddirti ma anche incazzarmi con te  )


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> O forse li vedi in maniera integrata, parte loro stessi di un percorso...
> 
> E allora il corpo rugoso è un corpo che ha vissuto e che è bello nell'espressione del suo averlo fatto, come le cicatrici...e non è semplicemente vecchio.
> 
> ...


Vero.
I naturisti non devono abituarsi a nascondere il proprio corpo quando diventa vecchio.
Lo vivono né più né meno come quando erano giovani.
Dove andiamo noi, gli ultrasessantenni sono la maggioranza.
Che poi un corpo ben tenuto a dire il vero non invecchia così tanto.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però vedi tuo zio, fa sentire ancora "viva" tua zia. Conta molto l'agire dell'altro. Tu immaginati un marito che alla moglie non ancora 50enne, gliela mena col stiamo divertendo nonni.
> Mio marito quando faccio qualcosa di divertente mi dice sempre, che i 50 mi hanno dato alla testa, poi aggiunge siamo vecchi Io gli risponde sempre di parlare per se.
> Questo per intenderci, quando in una coppia l'altro è poco attivo moralmente, in parole povere te li straccia di continuo. Non è appagante.



guarda...mio zio a mia zia ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi 

me la ricordo, quando era piccola, arrivare coi suoi figli, tre cani, 4 gatti nelle gabbiette con il treno...andavamo a prenderla in stazione per portarla da noi

di solito avevano litigato...

poi arrivava lui, facevano un casino della madonna...a volte tornavano insieme a volte lei rimaneva

lei per prima sapeva ridere e sapeva piangere...urlava e faceva la matta, stava con gli animali, raccoglieva erbe, si comprava gioielli per castigare mio zio e mi diceva che il gioielliere era il miglior amico della moglie incazzata...mio zio si incazzava e poi se la scopava...

voglio dire...

mia zia, non avrebbe mai permesso a mio zio di farla sentire vecchia. Perchè lei si sentiva presente a sè...
E lei stessa, non si sarebbe mai permessa di far sentire mio zio vecchio. 

E insieme hanno goduto dei loro nipoti...perchè era la vita che andava avanti. 

Ma non perchè erano marito e moglie hanno smesso il desiderio e il casino e non perchè erano nonni hanno smesso di viaggiare qui e là con il carico di cani e gatti che si portavano appresso.

Erano in due. Era DINAMICA.

Se ci si aspetta che sia l'altro a farci sentire bella, giovane, arrivederci al secchio. 

E lo trovo pure stronzo. Delegare all'altro il piacere di se stessi.

Che è semmai una cosa da condividere. 

Se poi me lo sputi indietro ne parliamo o ti prendo anche a calci in culo. 

Ma se mi chiedi di provare piacere di te per te, beh...fanculo anche eh!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che indovino?
> 
> Che due 70enni ballavano il tango? li guardavo.
> 
> ...


Ma perché rispondi a me come se fosse uno MIA spiegazione? Io non ho mica tradito, io 
Sto dicendo che è una spiegazione valida come altre ed è diffusa e che di come si sentono gli altri non si sa nulla.
Così come non sai il significato di quella mano sul culo.
Episodio che ha me trasmette tutte altre cose rispetto a quelle che ha trasmesso a te. Non ha importanza cosa abbia trasmesso a me, ha importanza che si tratta di interpretazioni e, di conseguenza, non siano prova di niente.
Io ho trovato credibile la motivazione della moglie di fulminato e l'ho trovata una motivazione che riguarda lei e che non carica su di Lui nessuna responsabilità.
Come di dovrebbe vivere in teoria lo sappiamo più o meno tutti, tutti potremmo scrivere un manuale, ma poi in pratica sbagliamo tutti, anche se ci piace pensare di volta in volta di stare facendo la cosa giusta.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più che una motivazione, è un tentativo ben riuscito di assoluzione.
> Con "Sono gli ultimi anni" è molto più facile togliersi gli ultimi dubbi residui  alla solita domanda "Perché no?".
> Perché o adesso o mai più.
> E' una cosa che mi piace, e forse questa è l'ultima occasione per averla.
> Però prima di tutto deve essere una cosa che mi piace. Sempre.


Io voglio vedere responsabilità

L'ho fatto perché mi è piaciuto, e parecchio

Ho finto perché ho fatto un calcolo. Lurido, ma logico

Perché ci tengo a noi, e volevo evitare rischi di rottura

Quando rientravo facevo la parte, perché SO che se tradisco, c'è un prima, un durante, un dopo.

E da persona intelligente sapevo che in tutti quei momenti avrei dovuto tener botta, se volevo dar corpo alle mie intenzioni.

Chiarezza e responsabilità.

Non favolette strappalacrime.

Dopo (se sono ancora in piedi) si passa ad altro.

Perché è dura restare in piedi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vi sono due piani differenti: la responsabilità del tradimento, che è individuale, e il coinvolgimento, che è di coppia.
> Il coinvolgimento riguarda tutto quello che è inerente al rapporto di coppia.
> Non stabilisce le colpe, ma definisce le modalità del rapporto.
> Se, faccio un esempio banale, prima del tradimento i rapporti sessuali o le esternazioni d' affetto erano calati, questo costituisce uno dei problemi di coppia su cui il tradimento ha trovato innesto.
> ...


Certamente dopo si cerca di capire se c'è qualcosa da rivedere nella coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi sembra sempre la stessa di quando aveva 17 anni.
> Però per _sentirsi più giovane_ è andata con uno più vecchio di lei di 12 anni e più vecchio di me.
> Non è il sentirsi vecchi il motore principale.
> Se la coppia funziona...
> ...


quoto
Io ho davanti agli occhi la foto di mio marito quando aveva 16 anni
Mi rendo conto che continuo a vederlo così
L'altro giorno ho guardato una foto del matrimonio e ho realizzato che eravamo davvro molto più giovani. Poi lo guardo e per me è rimasto quello di allora


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Io potevo vedere, lui non era così abile.
> Ho solo girato la testa dall'altra parte. *
> Come quando senti un dolore strano ma per paura non vai a controllarti per paura di cosa puoi scoprire... e rimandi, rimandi, sopportando il dolore.
> Pensando che il tuo fisico è abbastanza forte per guarirsi da solo...
> ...


Quand'è che compi gli anni?

Ho un gatto a nove code che mi avanza. In cuoio pregiato. 

Guarda che raccontandoti che potevi vedere ma hai voltato la testa, non è che acquisisci un potere che non hai avuto. Non hai visto. Se avessi potuto avresti visto, 

Oppure hai visto che stava scopando e ti sei detta "guarda un po', quel coglione sta scopando, ma io faccio quella buona buona e faccio finta di niente e penso ai fiori?"

*A posteriori* immagino che tu possa rintracciare i comportamenti che sarebbero potuti essere indizi. *A posteriori* collochi sensazioni che allora non sapevi collocare. 
Ma a posteriori io vincerei il nobel per la relatività. Pure tu. 

Quel potere non l'hai avuto. Ce l'aveva lui. 

Quando hai potuto vedere, hai visto. 

Guarda che se non accetti questa roba qui, non ne esci..

...ti mando il gatto a nove code


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io voglio vedere responsabilità
> 
> L'ho fatto perché mi è piaciuto, e parecchio
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più che una motivazione, è un tentativo ben riuscito di assoluzione.
> Con "Sono gli ultimi anni" è molto più facile togliersi gli ultimi dubbi residui  alla solita domanda "Perché no?".
> Perché o adesso o mai più.
> E' una cosa che mi piace, e forse questa è l'ultima occasione per averla.
> Però prima di tutto deve essere una cosa che piace. Sempre.


"I valori introiettati" l'hai notato? 
Se il valore è "non privarsi di un piacere che si può avere" succede di tradire, se il valore è "non tradire le promesse, essere leali" non si tradisce. Anche a parità di senso di ineluttabilità del corso della vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito
> Ripeto. Magari prima proverei a capire il perchè di quei no
> Poi, la cosa corretta sarebbe dichiarare che vai a grattarti altrove
> L'importante è che poi questo non diventi la tua giustificazione al tradimento


Solo un far risultare il bilancio in pari, aggiungo cio' che manca a me.


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2017)

sempre ad analizzare , sviscerare  come si arriva al tradimento e lì giù supposizioni e illazioni ma la sostanza è una sola si tradisce perchè si ha voglia di farlo con l'altra o altro che poi ci sia sentimento o attrazione la sostanza non cambia si è mentito e quindi mi spiego perchè il tradito si incazza


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io voglio vedere responsabilità
> 
> L'ho fatto perché mi è piaciuto, e parecchio
> 
> ...



infatti.
Ribalterei la cosa: e se fossimo stati noi a tradire?
Che motivazioni reali avremmo avuto?
Io una sola: l'attrazione forte, irresistibile verso una persona.
Quell'attrazione per cui quando quella persona lì e solo quella ti si siede vicino anche in mezzo ad altri provi l'istinto di stamparle un bacio sulle labbra o di metterle la mano sul culo.
Che magari non lo fai perché "sei sposato, hai paura di essere scoperto, abita troppo lontano e non sai come proseguire, non vuoi casini, chissà cosa pensano gli altri, hai paura di non riuscire a mentire, di essere scoperto"...
Poi arriva un giorno che ti dici "Ma chi se ne frega. La mia vita è di merda. Sto invecchiando. Ho più rughe dell'anno scorso. I miei orgasmi latitano. L'immigrazione cresce. C'è il Brexit e Totti lascia il calcio.  Fanculo, perché no?".


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quand'è che compi gli anni?
> 
> Ho un gatto a nove code che mi avanza. In cuoio pregiato.
> 
> ...


Questo lo quoto.
Infatti il manuale degli anni trascorsi lo sappiamo scrivere tutti.
Io, ad esempio, trovavo proprio impensabile che lui potesse tradire, perché era una cosa inconciliabile con l'idea di brava persona che avevo di lui. Invece era possibilissimo...altroché! :nuke:


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché rispondi a me come se fosse uno MIA spiegazione? Io non ho mica tradito, io
> Sto dicendo che è una spiegazione valida come altre ed è diffusa e che di come si sentono gli altri non si sa nulla.
> Così come non sai il significato di quella mano sul culo.
> Episodio che ha me trasmette tutte altre cose rispetto a quelle che ha trasmesso a te. Non ha importanza cosa abbia trasmesso a me, ha importanza che si tratta di interpretazioni e, di conseguenza, non siano prova di niente.
> ...


Rispondo a te perchè mi hai quotata 

la signora di fulminato, per come si è comportata con fulminato, è una drittona. 
Altro che paura della vecchiaia :carneval:

E non solo anche attraverso la sorella ha fatto arrivare il messaggio che lei ha scopato perchè lui la trascurava, ma poi anche con lui. In diversi modi. Per finire scagliandogli addosso la famiglia, ma guardandosi bene dal dire che lei ha scopato in giro. E quindi sputtanando il marito anche coi genitori. 

Direi che la questione della vecchiaia, non solo è un diversivo...ma c'entra anche molto poco con il casino in cui è fulminato...

Non è quello che ha trasmesso a me. Rifacendomi all'episodio della mano sul culo. E' quello che loro liberamente esprimevano. 

Era uso fra di loro. Piaceva a mia zia e piaceva a mio zio. Che parlavano apertamente di sesso e di quanto a loro piacesse farlo fra loro. Senza imbarazzi. Gente di mare brunetta...gente davvero di mare. 
Mia zia, passava mesi a desiderare suo marito mentre era in mare. E ne parlava apertamente, anche di fronte a noi bambini con le amiche, che a loro volta avevano i mariti in mare, e insieme immaginavano cosa avrebbero fatto al ritorno...

E loro hanno vissuto con mio zio marinaio che partiva e forse sarebbe morto in mare, come tanti suoi compagni...la loro relazione è stata segnata dalla possibilità della morte, fisica ed emotiva ogni singolo istante. 

E loro lo sapevano benissimo. 

Come lo sapevano benissimo, anche solo a livello istintivo i marinai di quasi 100 anni fa...e le loro donne.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre ad analizzare , sviscerare  come si arriva al tradimento e lì giù supposizioni e illazioni ma *la sostanza è una sola si tradisce perchè si ha voglia di farlo con l'altra o altro* che poi ci sia sentimento o attrazione la sostanza non cambia si è mentito e quindi mi spiego perchè il tradito si incazza


io stavolta l'avevo detto e anche sintetica. 

Mi hanno dato parole 

e siamo a 4 traditori che ripetono la stessa cosa...mah...chissà...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre ad analizzare , sviscerare  come si arriva al tradimento e lì giù supposizioni e illazioni ma la sostanza è una sola si tradisce perchè si ha voglia di farlo con l'altra o altro che poi ci sia sentimento o attrazione la sostanza non cambia si è mentito e quindi mi spiego perchè il tradito si incazza


Sono d'accordo.
Soprattutto la sintesi è perfetta.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

E sempre per rimanere in sintesi, a me l'unica cosa che preme è sapere quando e se tornerò a fare sesso con mia moglie.
Non dovete rispondere voi; lei delle risposte me le ha già date.
Io me ne sono date altre.
Nel frattempo spero di non finire a tavola con l'attrazione irresistibile al fianco.
E di non bere.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> infatti.
> Ribalterei la cosa: e se fossimo stati noi a tradire?
> Che motivazioni reali avremmo avuto?


È difficilissimo dirlo, persino a chi tradisce spiegarselo

In fondo, un forum serve anche a questo

C'è chi liquida velocemente..  chi nemmeno vuole spiegarselo

Di mio posso dirti, col senno di poi, che nel domani io con una donna che non ha ben chiaro quel che sta facendo non ci vado

E secondo la motivazione che mi dice, o che intuisco, di nuovo non ci vado.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quand'è che compi gli anni?
> 
> Ho un gatto a nove code che mi avanza. In cuoio pregiato.
> 
> ...


So quello che dico. Io potevo vedere. 
Davvero so quello che dico. 

Non sapevo che scopava ma sai perchè??? perchè gli unicorna rosa volano. Quindi anche se tutti i sospetti arrivavano là... io credevo ancora agli unicorna rosa
Se sono da due anni che non fai sesso non aspetti che la coppia riforisca senza chiederti i perchè... non aspetti che guarisca da solo... te le fai due domande e poi dopo essertele fatte passi ai FATTI. 

Perchè se lui nasconde il cellulare, non ti parla e ti dice che va a cena con degli amici e tu anche se logorata dal dubbio non lo chiami perchè non si fa (o perchè non vuoi vedere, magari) poi non ti sorprendi quando scopri che a quelle cene veramente non andava... 
E potrei continuare ancora per un po'. 

Il gatto a nove code lo avevo prima. Mi fustigavo senza sapere per quale motivo, per un unicorno rosa probabilmente... 
ora invece ce l'ho in mano, quel gatto a nove code, e lo sto guardando e posso decidere che uso farne...


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> I naturisti non devono abituarsi a nascondere il proprio corpo quando diventa vecchio.
> Lo vivono né più né meno come quando erano giovani.
> Dove andiamo noi, gli ultrasessantenni sono la maggioranza.
> Che poi un corpo ben tenuto a dire il vero non invecchia così tanto.


Oltre a non nascondere il corpo, io sono convinta che ci si costruisca un rapporto diverso. Molto diverso. 

E si abbia un rapporto molto diverso con la nudità e l'invecchiamento. 

Non finalizzato ad una funzione tendenzialmente espositiva e sessuale (sia espressa sia repressa) ma semplicemente appartenenza a se stessi e alle diverse ere della vita. 

Aver cura del proprio corpo...beh...quello credo sia valido a tutte le età. 

Ci sono 20enni che hanno fisici più molli del mio...per dire. 

E non perchè sono figa io, ma perchè io mi alleno da sempre e mi piace. E loro no.


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io stavolta l'avevo detto e anche sintetica.
> 
> Mi hanno dato parole
> 
> e siamo a 4 traditori che ripetono la stessa cosa...mah...chissà...:rotfl::rotfl:


non è che tante volte sei sintetica come ora:sonar: , vedi che i traditi vogliono sempre analizzare i risvolti più intimi della cosa ma alla base di tutto c'è l'appagamento o almeno la volontà di trovarlo in un altro/a , ma come ripeto sempre è ed è stata una vigliaccata piacevole ma sempre una vigliaccata rimane


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> infatti.
> Ribalterei la cosa: e se fossimo stati noi a tradire?
> Che motivazioni reali avremmo avuto?
> Io una sola: l'attrazione forte, irresistibile verso una persona.
> ...


Tu hai indicato come deterrenti la paura della punizione. Io ho parlato di valori.
La punizione non è un deterrente sufficiente e lo dimostrano le carceri.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> So quello che dico. *Io potevo vedere.*
> Davvero so quello che dico.
> 
> Non sapevo che scopava ma sai perchè??? perchè gli unicorna rosa volano. Quindi anche se tutti i sospetti arrivavano là... io credevo ancora agli unicorna rosa
> ...


Potevi vedere ma non hai visto. 

Quindi non hai potuto vedere. 

Potevi qualunque cosa iosolo...ma se non hai fatto, non potevi. 

SMetti di fustigarti per aver creduto a babbo natale. SMetti di fustigarti perchè hai la sensazione di non esserti protetta e di essere stata fregata. 

Smettila....

Mettiti calma e accetta che sei stata fregata. Che non sei riuscita a proteggerti. E che no, non potevi. 

Perchè salvo tu sia masochista spinta, se davvero CONCRETAMENTE tu avessi potuto fermare la giostra, almeno ci avresti provato. 

SE non l'hai fatto, non potevi. 

E' facile. 

Quel che si può fare, si fa. 

Quel che non si fa, non si può fare. 

Poi A POSTERIORI puoi capire come migliorare. 

MA confondere il passato con il presente e avere la pretesa di rileggere il passato con gli elementi del presente e pure darsi addosso perchè nel passato il presente non c'era è una distorsione che ti fa solo male. 

E non ti serve a niente. Se non a permanere nell'ansia e nel malessere. 

ACCETTA.

EDIT: aggiungo, sul fregata. Anche da te stessa. Che è quello che brucia. In realtà. Accettati. Hai fatto il meglio che potevi.
Se non accetti questo, non c'è spazio al miglioramento di te. E anche al rientrare nella sicurezza di te...che discende da te. E non da babbo natale o dagli unicorni rosa. 

Sei tu il tuo drago. Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E sempre per rimanere in sintesi, a me l'unica cosa che preme è sapere quando e se tornerò a fare sesso con mia moglie.
> Non dovete rispondere voi; lei delle risposte me le ha già date.
> Io me ne sono date altre.
> Nel frattempo spero di non finire a tavola con l'attrazione irresistibile al fianco.
> E di non bere.


io ho più anni di te e devo dire che la mia certezza è che li la questione ;nel mio caso ; è morta e sepolta , per te una speranza c'è ma non con la tua lei perchè da come la descrivi è nella fase della mia signora poi quando arriverà la data famosa di cui le donne ne sono partecipi la vedo tanto problematica li le scuse si spregano ,non è che tutte sono così ma fatte portà da uno pratico ed informato molte cedono lo scettro della passione :sonar:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> MA confondere il passato con il presente e avere la pretesa di rileggere il passato con gli elementi del presente e pure darsi addosso perchè nel passato il presente non c'era è una distorsione che ti fa solo male.
> 
> E non ti serve a niente. Se non a permanere nell'ansia e nel malessere.
> 
> ACCETTA.


Quoto.

Ma davvero! Ti stai solo ammazzando giorno x giorno  [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] ....
Porca di quella troia...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> non è che tante volte sei sintetica come ora:sonar: , vedi che i traditi vogliono sempre analizzare i risvolti più intimi della cosa ma alla base di tutto c'è l'appagamento o almeno la volontà di trovarlo in un altro/a , ma come ripeto sempre è ed è stata una vigliaccata piacevole ma sempre una vigliaccata rimane


Dai ogni tanto una pasta e fagioli diversa ti piace. Qua si analizza ma alla fine di una chiavata si tratta. 
Un 'idea per il 3ddista fai leggere gli ultimi post a tua moglie e vedi ( per dirla forte come quello del doctor TW) che si suicida immediatamente e risolvi il problema. Troppo forte? Chiedo scusa....il doctor insegna


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E sempre per rimanere in sintesi, a me l'unica cosa che preme è sapere quando e se tornerò a fare sesso con mia moglie.
> Non dovete rispondere voi; lei delle risposte me le ha già date.
> Io me ne sono date altre.
> *Nel frattempo spero di non finire a tavola con l'attrazione irresistibile al fianco.*
> E di non bere.


e se ci finirai...vedrai che fare...

dubito che l'attrazione irresistibile ti possa travolgere...e se anche ti travolge, sembri uno che sa nuotare...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Soprattutto la sintesi è perfetta.


Ma sintesi de che?
Che chi tradisce non l'ha fatto per soffrire?
Se dopo anni arriviamo a questa semplificazione :facepalm:


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai ogni tanto una pasta e fagioli diversa ti piace. Qua si analizza ma alla fine di una chiavata si tratta.
> Un 'idea per il 3ddista fai leggere gli ultimi post a tua moglie e vedi ( per dirla forte come quello del doctor TW) che si suicida immediatamente e risolvi il problema. Troppo forte? Chiedo scusa....il doctor insegna


e io che ho detto :sonar:
per farglieli legge :e che so matto? 
Ma tu gliel'hai detto che ti sollazzi fuori?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai indicato come deterrenti la paura della punizione. Io ho parlato di valori.
> La punizione non è un deterrente sufficiente e lo dimostrano le carceri.


Io non so mentire, per esempio.
Non è un valore per me, è un'esigenza che avverto in ogni rapporto.
Altri sanno mentire bene.
E non hanno l'esigenza della sincerità.
La paura di essere scoperti in quei casi è un deterrente.
Non tutti condividono dei valori, e non per tutti sono così forti.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io che ho detto :sonar:
> per farglieli legge :e che so matto?
> Ma tu gliel'hai detto che ti sollazzi fuori?


Olo ca' nisciuno e' fesso.....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io non so mentire, per esempio.
> Non è un valore per me, è un'esigenza che avverto in ogni rapporto.


Certo che è un valore!
I valori stanno dentro di noi, siamo noi la pietra.
Se la maggior parte delle persone ha come valore stare bene, ce l'hai pure tu, ma ognuno sta bene e in pace se ha coerenza con i propri valori.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sintesi de che?
> Che chi tradisce non l'ha fatto per soffrire?
> Se dopo anni arriviamo a questa semplificazione :facepalm:


No.

Non per non soffrire. 

Ma perchè se ne ha voglia. Per il proprio piacere. 

E non è una semplificazione. E' il fulcro. 

Poi si può iniziare ad interrogarsi su come si è arrivati a trovar piacere in quel modo. Ma se non si assume il fatto, non si analizza niente. 

Un po' come i tossici. Fino a che non accettano che è per piacere, che sono arrivati lì, non vanno da nessuna parte. E con loro la loro famiglia. E te lo firmo professionalmente questo.

EDIT: e non sto facendo il paragone fra traditori e tossici. 
Il meccanismo di fondo, però, la soddisfazione di un bisogno interno attraverso appagamenti esterni, è quello. 

Un po' come omicidi e tradimenti...meccanismi paragonati.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non per non soffrire.
> 
> ...


Ma a me sembra lapalissiano.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non per non soffrire.
> 
> ...


Altra Doctor?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sintesi de che?
> Che chi tradisce non l'ha fatto per soffrire?
> Se dopo anni arriviamo a questa semplificazione :facepalm:



Io credo che il tradimento abbia lo stesso motore di qualsiasi relazione amorosa.
Con la sola complicanza di essere frutto di un'attrazione nata tra persone non libere.
Il che richiede necessario trovare motivazioni e giustificazioni aggiuntive per rendere accettabile qualcosa che non si considera tale.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Altra Doctor?


no no

io no doctor 

non come twin perlomeno


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potevi vedere ma non hai visto.
> 
> Quindi non hai potuto vedere.
> 
> ...


Tanta roba. Ci penso su...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> no no
> 
> io no doctor
> 
> non come twin perlomeno


Le infermiere mi fanno impazzire. Dimmi di sì...


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra lapalissiano.


direi che non lo sia...nei fatti. 

visto che non si parte da questo, ma da altro. 

e non partire da questo, è come voler fare il tiramisù senza le uova.


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ma davvero! Ti stai solo ammazzando giorno x giorno  @_iosolo_ ....
> Porca di quella troia...


E' questo che vedete???


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le infermiere mi fanno impazzire. Dimmi di sì...


nuh!!!


e neanche con impulsi da crocerossina...o almeno, non standard...

più tipo lei 







:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' questo che vedete???


Io si

Non riesci a far pace con te stessa.

Prima TE

Gli altri dopo


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tanta roba. Ci penso su...


sì...tanta roba....

ma pensaci...

il gatto a nove code è bello se ad ogni capo c'è qualcuno, a preferenza per il stare da una parte o dall'altra delle code...ma in due :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che il tradimento abbia lo stesso motore di qualsiasi relazione amorosa.
> Con la sola complicanza di essere frutto di un'attrazione nata tra persone non libere.
> Il che richiede necessario trovare motivazioni e giustificazioni aggiuntive per rendere accettabile qualcosa che non si considera tale.


Ci vogliono motivazioni per fare una bastardata a chi vi vuole bene.
Il problema è che non c'è bisogno delle motivazioni perché....i più non vogliono bene.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> direi che non lo sia...nei fatti.
> 
> visto che non si parte da questo, ma da altro.
> 
> e non partire da questo, è come voler fare il tiramisù senza le uova.


Vegano? :unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vegano? :unhappy::rotfl:


...finto


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E sempre per rimanere in sintesi, a me l'unica cosa che preme è sapere quando e se tornerò a fare sesso con mia moglie.
> Non dovete rispondere voi; lei delle risposte me le ha già date.
> Io me ne sono date altre.
> *Nel frattempo spero di non finire a tavola con l'attrazione irresistibile al fianco.*
> E di non bere.


Ti ricordo che c'è gente che ha giurato di ubriacarsi quel giorno e che ogni giorno spera che accada


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che il tradimento abbia lo stesso motore di qualsiasi relazione amorosa.
> Con la sola complicanza di essere frutto di un'attrazione nata tra persone non libere.
> Il che richiede necessario trovare motivazioni e giustificazioni aggiuntive per rendere accettabile qualcosa che non si considera tale.


Perfetto Danny.
Ci sono però casi - benchè certamente minoritari - nei quali il traditore non sente la necessità nè di trovare nè di esternare 'motivazioni e giustificazioni aggiuntive'....


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vogliono motivazioni per fare una bastardata a chi vi vuole bene.
> Il problema è che non c'è bisogno delle motivazioni perché....i più non vogliono bene.


L'intento non è certamente quello di fare VOLUTAMENTE una bastardata...la bastardata diviene tale nel momento in cui viene fuori e fa male.


----------



## Lostris (30 Maggio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'intento non è certamente quello di fare VOLUTAMENTE una bastardata...la bastardata diviene tale nel momento in cui viene fuori e fa male.


Veramente la bastardata è a prescindere.

Semmai non è l'intento il provocare dolore. Quello è conseguenza dell'essere scoperti.


----------



## twinpeaks (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo (*era Pietro Maso. Andreoli ci ha scritto un libro*) il meccanismo sella negazione non tanto di quello che si è commesso, ma della gravità, è comune.
> Si comincia da bambini e, se non vengono fatte comprendere le conseguenze, si continua.
> È pieno di traditori che parlano dei vantaggi del loro agire, di traditi che vogliono ignorare quanto fosse svuotato di reale intimità il loro rapporto ecc..
> A tutti dà fastidio sentirsi in colpa e per questo siamo tutti molto abili a trovare giustificazioni. Specularmente non ne troviamo per chi si comporta diversamente.
> ...


Grazie, me l'ero scordato. Certo, è così. Quando danneggiamo qualcuno, non è per nulla detto che questo qualcuno non abbia la minima responsabilità o influenza sul nostro comportamento. Anche i genitori di Maso, probabilmente, qualcosetta avevano sbagliato.


----------



## Fairman (30 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie, me l'ero scordato. Certo, è così. Quando danneggiamo qualcuno, non è per nulla detto che questo qualcuno non abbia la minima responsabilità o influenza sul nostro comportamento. Anche i genitori di Maso, probabilmente, qualcosetta avevano sbagliato.


Chissà qual'è stato l'errore di Gesù Cristo, visto che hanno ammazzato anche lui.

O forse gli errori sono quelli che noi pensiamo che i puniti, in senso generale, commettono, per giustificare sempre e comunque i colpevoli.

Capire le cause si, giustificare sempre e comunque no.


----------



## twinpeaks (30 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Chissà qual'è stato l'errore di Gesù Cristo, visto che hanno ammazzato anche lui.
> 
> O forse gli errori sono quelli che noi pensiamo che i puniti, in senso generale, commettono, per giustificare sempre e comunque i colpevoli.
> 
> *Capire le cause si, giustificare sempre e comunque no*.


E ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Chissà qual'è stato l'errore di Gesù Cristo, visto che hanno ammazzato anche lui.
> 
> O forse gli errori sono quelli che noi pensiamo che i puniti, in senso generale, commettono, per giustificare sempre e comunque i colpevoli.
> 
> Capire le cause si, giustificare sempre e comunque no.


Io sono pure tradita.
Però in alcuni casi mettersi in discussione è utile per capire.
Io ad esempio ho capito che non avevo da rimproverarmi che la sopravvalutazione del partner.


----------



## Fairman (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono pure tradita.
> Però in alcuni casi mettersi in discussione è utile per capire.
> Io ad esempio ho capito che non avevo da rimproverarmi che la sopravvalutazione del partner.


Io di essermi fidato sempre e comunque


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io di essermi fidato sempre e comunque


Uguale.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vogliono motivazioni per fare una bastardata a chi vi vuole bene.
> Il problema è che non c'è bisogno delle motivazioni perché....i più non vogliono bene.


Assai probabile


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> So quello che dico. Io potevo vedere.
> Davvero so quello che dico.
> 
> Non sapevo che scopava ma sai perchè??? perchè gli unicorna rosa volano. Quindi anche se tutti i sospetti arrivavano là... io credevo ancora agli unicorna rosa
> ...


Ora apro uno scenario nuovo, non me ne volere perché sono solo ipotesi scaturite da liberi pensieri...
Sei sicura che anche tu non fossi immersa in una tua crisi personale da farti essere distaccata da lui?
Che il tuo ruolo di mamma non ti abbia fatto da scudo e anche inconsciamente un po' da alibi per occultare un tuo disagio di coppia che avvertivi, ma che non volevi approfondire perché considerato "tabù" e a te non poteva succedere? 

Non vedevi perché nei tuoi occhi c'erano sempre quegli unicorni rosa che svolazzavano o perché nel tuo cuore c'era un po' di confusione?


----------



## insane (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ad esempio ho capito che non avevo da rimproverarmi che la sopravvalutazione del partner.


Idem, oltre che darle troppa fiducia.

Ora la immagino come un robot malfunzionante, pronto per la raccolta differenziata.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora apro uno scenario nuovo, non me ne volere perché sono solo ipotesi scaturite da liberi pensieri...
> Sei sicura che anche tu non fossi immersa in una tua crisi personale da farti essere distaccata da lui?
> Che il tuo ruolo di mamma non ti abbia fatto da scudo e anche inconsciamente un po' da alibi per occultare un tuo disagio di coppia che avvertivi, ma che non volevi approfondire perché considerato "tabù" e a te non poteva succedere?
> 
> Non vedevi perché nei tuoi occhi c'erano sempre quegli unicorni rosa che svolazzavano o perché nel tuo cuore c'era un po' di confusione?


Forse questo è anche quello che vedeva mio marito: indifferenza. 
No, in me non c'era nessuna confusione, ne su di lui ne sulla coppia, nonostante il disagio... che comunque avvertivo e che continuava a peggiorare. 

Io pensavo fosse solo un periodo. Probabilmente si ero in crisi personale... nel senso che la maternità aveva spezzato molto equilibrio e ancora non riuscivo a trovare una stabilità. 
Però sapevo esattamente quello che volevo, magari però non riuscivo ad esprimerlo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Forse questo è anche quello che vedeva mio marito: indifferenza.
> No, in me non c'era nessuna confusione, ne su di lui ne sulla coppia, nonostante il disagio... che comunque avvertivo e che continuava a peggiorare.
> 
> Io pensavo fosse solo un periodo. Probabilmente si ero in crisi personale... nel senso che la maternità aveva spezzato molto equilibrio e ancora non riuscivo a trovare una stabilità.
> Però sapevo esattamente quello che volevo, magari però non riuscivo ad esprimerlo.


Ma tuo marito ha avuto anche lui il dono della parola...il tuo impegno era visibile cresceva e diceva mamma e papà.


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito ha avuto anche lui il dono della parola...il tuo impegno era visibile cresceva e diceva mamma e papà.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito ha avuto anche lui il dono della parola...il tuo impegno era visibile cresceva e diceva mamma e papà.


non mi odiare ma anche lei aveva il dono della parola. 
Il suo impegno verso il figlio era evidente, probabilmente non lo era quello verso la coppia e se poi non veniva nemmeno esternato ancora peggio


Questo ribadisco nulla c'entra con il fatto che poi lui abbia tradito


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> non mi odiare ma anche lei aveva il dono della parola.
> Il suo impegno verso il figlio era evidente, probabilmente non lo era quello verso la coppia e se poi non veniva nemmeno esternato ancora peggio
> 
> 
> Questo ribadisco nulla c'entra con il fatto che poi lui abbia tradito


Probabilmente col cazzo :carneval: se una sta sveglia tutte le notti deve dire che è stanca morta? 
Sei già andata a Caravaggio per grazia ricevuta di avere avuto figli che dormivano?


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> non mi odiare ma anche lei aveva il dono della parola.
> Il suo impegno verso il figlio era evidente, probabilmente non lo era quello verso la coppia e se poi non veniva nemmeno esternato ancora peggio
> 
> 
> Questo ribadisco nulla c'entra con il fatto che poi lui abbia tradito



Farfi ma come fai a non "vedere" che il tuo compagno/a è in difficoltà, hai bisogno veramente che lui/e te lo dica?????
Tra persone che si "conoscono" non c'è bisogno di chiedere.


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Farfi ma come fai a non "vedere" che il tuo compagno/a è in difficoltà, hai bisogno veramente che lui/e te lo dica?????
> Tra persone che si "conoscono" non c'è bisogno di chiedere.


Tutto è fraintendibile a questo mondo. Tu vivi una situazione ma anche io posso avere la mia... e magari prestarti poca attenzione e non accorgermi, oppure vederti strano ed imputare ciò ad altro o dargli una importanza relativa.

Domani non recriminare che non ti ho capito se tu non hai fatto lo sforzo di parlarmi. Non tutti possono essere sempre attenti, si può sbagliare. 

Mi innervosisco tantissimo quando qualcuno si aspetta da me cose solo in base a degli atteggiamenti che dovrei capire.
Ho dei dubbi? Chiedo. Non mi sento capita? Parlo.
Non ti voglio chiedere/parlare per motivi miei? Allora non ti scasso le balle perché non ho da te delle risposte.

sarebbe bello avere accanto qualcuno con cui l'intesa è tale da far sì che spesso non sia necessario parlare?
gli unicorni rosa di prima.

nemmeno amarsi tantissimo salva dai fraintendimenti.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutto è fraintendibile a questo mondo. Tu vivi una situazione ma anche io posso avere la mia... e magari prestarti poca attenzione e non accorgermi, oppure vederti strano ed imputare ciò ad altro o dargli una importanza relativa.
> 
> Domani non recriminare che non ti ho capito se tu non hai fatto lo sforzo di parlarmi. Non tutti possono essere sempre attenti, si può sbagliare.
> 
> ...


lungi da me essere la persona "fuori" dal coro", ma fino ad oggi la mia relazione è stato proprio questa (da parte di entrambi) e cioè "sentire"   senza parlare che qualcosa non va e discuterne subito.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Farfi ma come fai a non "vedere" che il tuo compagno/a è in difficoltà, hai bisogno veramente che lui/e te lo dica?????
> Tra persone che si "conoscono" non c'è bisogno di chiedere.


Sono di parte, però anche io avrei dovuto "vedere". 
C'era bisogno che lui mi dicesse che si sentisse trascurato, che ero troppo concetrata non solo sui figli, ma anche su me stessa per accorgermi del mondo che mi circondava?! 

Quando la comunicazione si perde, quando si parlava un linguaggio non chiaro, fatto di tanti non detti... si finisce per non capirsi. 

Ricordo una scena e questo per farvi un po' capire con chiarezza. 
Avevo organizzato un incontro a Firenze con le mie amiche, un convegno di libri che poi sarebbe diventato nottata insieme e cazzeggio ad oltranza. 
Il bimbo ha un anno e mezzo. La sera prima ha la febbre. 
Biglietto del treno fatto e albergo prenotato... ma devo rinunciare. 

La domenica la passo tutto il tempo a chattare con loro, vivere i loro momenti e con un muso colossale perchè non ero riuscita ad andare. Dopo l'ennesimo sospiro (o cmq dopo un po' di questa lagna per capirci) lui mi guarda e fa "Hai una faccia da funerale sembra che stare con noi ti faccia schifo". 
Io so che non faceva schifo, solo che avevo bisogno di respiro e il mio respiro in quel momento era fuori.
Era con il cazzeggio con le amiche, era a parlare di stupidate e sentirmi libera di non rincorrere ogni istante un bimbo di un anno e mezzo.
Non mi piaceva stare con lui?! Non era così... lui era parte del pacchetto. Respirare era stare fuori. 

Nemmeno io comunicavo. 
Ricordo che mi sono incazzata perchè lui non ha capito. Ma non ha capito cosa?! 
Cos'è che doveva capire?! E soprattutto se tu non spieghi come vuoi che lui capisca...


----------



## insane (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> lungi da me essere la persona "fuori" dal coro", ma fino ad oggi la mia relazione è stato proprio questa (da parte di entrambi) e cioè "sentire"   senza parlare che qualcosa non va e discuterne subito.


Nel mio caso mi ero accorto di qualcosa e glielo avevo chiesto; lei ha imputato tutto, piu' volte, in diverse occasioni, allo stress lavorativo. 

Bisognerebbe sia accorgersi reciprocamente che avere il coraggio di essere sinceri fino in fondo, ed evidentemente non funziona sempre cosi'


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> lungi da me essere la persona "fuori" dal coro", ma fino ad oggi la mia relazione è stato proprio questa (da parte di entrambi) e cioè "sentire"   senza parlare che qualcosa non va e discuterne subito.


Allora ritieniti molto fortunato


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mi ero accorto di qualcosa e glielo avevo chiesto; lei ha imputato tutto, piu' volte, in diverse occasioni, allo stress lavorativo.
> 
> Bisognerebbe sia accorgersi reciprocamente che avere il coraggio di essere sinceri fino in fondo, ed evidentemente non funziona sempre cosi'




Nei miei interventi precedenti e successivi ho scritto che è reciproco altrimenti il rapporto non sarebbe più sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutto è fraintendibile a questo mondo. Tu vivi una situazione ma anche io posso avere la mia... e magari prestarti poca attenzione e non accorgermi, oppure vederti strano ed imputare ciò ad altro o dargli una importanza relativa.
> 
> Domani non recriminare che non ti ho capito se tu non hai fatto lo sforzo di parlarmi. Non tutti possono essere sempre attenti, si può sbagliare.
> 
> ...


La mamma con il neonato?


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sono di parte, però anche io avrei dovuto "vedere".
> C'era bisogno che lui mi dicesse che si sentisse trascurato, che ero troppo concetrata non solo sui figli, ma anche su me stessa per accorgermi del mondo che mi circondava?!
> 
> Quando la comunicazione si perde, quando si parlava un linguaggio non chiaro, fatto di tanti non detti... si finisce per non capirsi.
> ...


non ti avrei fatto rinunciare e se proprio non ci sarei riuscito sicuramente avrei capito il tuo stato d'animo in quel momento.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sono di parte, però anche io avrei dovuto "vedere".
> C'era bisogno che lui mi dicesse che si sentisse trascurato, che ero troppo concetrata non solo sui figli, ma anche su me stessa per accorgermi del mondo che mi circondava?!
> 
> Quando la comunicazione si perde, quando si parlava un linguaggio non chiaro, fatto di tanti non detti... si finisce per non capirsi.
> ...


Non è che ci sarebbe voluto uno psicoanalista eh...


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Allora ritieniti molto fortunato


...lo so come lo è lei:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mi ero accorto di qualcosa e glielo avevo chiesto; lei ha imputato tutto, piu' volte, in diverse occasioni, allo stress lavorativo.
> 
> Bisognerebbe sia accorgersi reciprocamente che avere il coraggio di essere sinceri fino in fondo, ed evidentemente non funziona sempre cosi'


Lei ti ha risposto con menzogne. Non era disagio era tradimento...c'è differenza!


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo;1809382[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Forse questo è anche quello che vedeva mio marito: indifferenza[/B].
> No, in me non c'era nessuna confusione, ne su di lui ne sulla coppia, nonostante il disagio... che comunque avvertivo e che continuava a peggiorare.
> 
> Io pensavo fosse solo un periodo. Probabilmente si ero in crisi personale... nel senso che la maternità aveva spezzato molto equilibrio e ancora non riuscivo a trovare una stabilità.
> Però sapevo esattamente quello che volevo, magari però non riuscivo ad esprimerlo.



Sì, sicuramente lui vedeva indifferenza e non potendoti leggere nel pensiero la interpretava come tale.
Il giardino dell'amore va annaffiato ogni giorno...e non è il solito aforismo banale, di banale ha solo che è scontato nella sua verità.
Tendiamo tutti a dimenticarlo, come vedi nessuno di noi è esente da imperfezioni o mancanze, ma con questo non devi fartene una colpa, ma solo una presa di coscienza per quanto è accaduto, ovvero un concorso di circostanze sfavorevoli dove il terreno fertile è stata l'inerzia.
E purtroppo è anche troppo facile, specie oggigiorno, che una terza persona si infiltri dove c'è una coppia debole.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> non ti avrei fatto rinunciare e se proprio non ci sarei riuscito sicuramente avrei capito il tuo stato d'animo in quel momento.


Non mi ha fatto rinunciare lui. 

Lo avresti capito?! Sai perchè? perchè te l'ho raccontato io... e ti ho raccontato delle mie emozioni. 
Se vedi qualcuno girare con una faccia funesta e incazzata tutta una domenica... come minimo anche tu avresti i sensi urtati.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che ci sarebbe voluto uno psicoanalista eh...


Gli uomini sono creature semplici 

(passatemi la battuta) 

però anch'io non avevo capito che tante volte il mio "estraniarmi" non era visto come un mio bisogno di trovare un equilibrio ma come un modo di lasciar fuori lui ...


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non mi ha fatto rinunciare lui.
> 
> Lo avresti capito?! Sai perchè? perchè te l'ho raccontato io... e ti ho raccontato delle mie emozioni.
> Se vedi qualcuno girare con una faccia funesta e incazzata tutta una domenica... come minimo anche tu avresti i sensi urtati.



Ma no dai avrei fatto il "carino" finche non mi sorridevi....
Se mi ci metto posso essere insistente


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, sicuramente lui vedeva indifferenza e non potendoti leggere nel pensiero la interpretava come tale.
> Il giardino dell'amore va annaffiato ogni giorno...e non è il solito aforismo banale, di banale ha solo che è scontato nella sua verità.
> Tendiamo tutti a dimenticarlo, come vedi nessuno di noi è esente da imperfezioni o mancanze, ma con questo non devi fartene una colpa, ma solo una presa di coscienza per quanto è accaduto, ovvero un concorso di circostanze sfavorevoli dove il terreno fertile è stata l'inerzia.
> *E purtroppo è anche troppo facile, specie oggigiorno, che una terza persona si infiltri dove c'è una coppia debole.*


Ti quoto quasi tutto soprattutto la parte sottolineata. 

Ma no quella grassettata. Lei non si è infilata, lui l'ha inserita... e l'ha inserita perchè... come dice @scorpio è un fatto suo.


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma no dai avrei fatto il "carino" finche non mi sorridevi....
> Se mi ci metto posso essere insistente


 lo immagino. In un momento isolato e finito. 

La quotidianità però è diversa... è fatta di tanti, troppi momenti. 
Momenti che erano per la maggiorparte distanti.


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ti quoto quasi tutto soprattutto la parte sottolineata.
> 
> Ma no quella grassettata. Lei non si è infilata, lui l'ha inserita... e l'ha inserita perchè... come dice @scorpio è un fatto suo.



Ma stai pur certa che la "splendida" ci ha messo del suo...eccome!


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> lo immagino. In un momento isolato e finito.
> 
> La quotidianità però è diversa... è fatta di tanti, troppi momenti.
> Momenti che erano per la maggiorparte distanti.


Infatti si parlava del caso specifico e di come mi sarei comportato io.
Per il resto penso che appena hai/avete sentito questa distanza bisognava parlarne e risolverla


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Infatti si parlava del caso specifico e di come mi sarei comportato io.
> Per il resto penso che appena hai/avete sentito questa distanza bisognava *parlarne e risolverla*



Parlarne sì.
Risolverla... non diamolo per scontato.
Non basta comunicare un disagio per riuscire a risolverlo.
Anzi: a volte comunicare un sentire e non sentirsi proporre una soluzione adeguata accentua ancora più le distanze.


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Infatti si parlava del caso specifico e di come mi sarei comportato io.
> *Per il resto penso che appena hai/avete sentito questa distanza bisognava parlarne e risolverla*



Il manuale per un buon matrimonio dice questo, così come lo direbbe il buon senso, ma, ahimé, sembra proprio che sia di non facile attuazione per la maggior parte delle coppie, specie di lunga data.
Dopo una tempesta del genere, se la si riesce a scampare, allora si può dire di avere imparato la lezione.
Difficilmente si rifarà lo stesso errore, se davvero ci teniamo a tenere in piedi il matrimonio, un buon matrimonio.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Di là si sta parlando di "Lezioni di Piano" che è un buon film sull'incomunicabilità coniugale.
Lei è muta ma non è per questa ragione che non riesce a farsi capire dal marito.
L'amante la comprende benissimo.
Difatti se ne va con lui.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente col cazzo :carneval: se una sta sveglia tutte le notti deve dire che è stanca morta?
> Sei già andata a Caravaggio per grazia ricevuta di avere avuto figli che dormivano?


Non hanno dormito per 3 anni entrambi
so cosa sono le notti insonni
Infatti delegavo una serata e una notte al mese ai nonni per dedicare tempo a noi
Poi io sono la prova che poco è servito ma fa niente

Il mio parlare era "tesoro lo so che ti sto trascurando e che non abbiamo tempo per noi, spero tu capisca quanto il bimbo mi assorbe ma ti assicuro che ti desidero esattamente come mi desideri tu, vedrai che le cose si sistemeranno"
Banalmente eh


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Parlarne sì.
> Risolverla... non diamolo per scontato.
> Non basta comunicare un disagio per riuscire a risolverlo.
> Anzi: a volte comunicare un sentire e non sentirsi proporre una soluzione adeguata accentua ancora più le distanze.


danny se i problemi, per noi importanti, non si risolvono allora si ci lascia (ma prima che tradisci giusto per chiarezza) così è successo nel mio primo matrimonio, così come stava succedendo nel mio secondo durante la convivenza.
Ci ha salvato il capire quali erano i problemi che "bloccavano" la nostra intesa e il suo progredire, non c'era più sintonia ne intenti comuni.
è stata dura sono stato ospite da un caro amico (lei mi mancava un casino) per diversi mesi, mesi che ci hanno permesso di capire quali erano i problemi nel nostro rapporto e insieme li abbiamo superati.
Una "menzione d'onore" va al mio amico che veramente mi ha sopportato per tanto tempo era l'unica persona con cui parlavo ( anche fino alle 2 di notte).


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Farfi ma come fai a non "vedere" che il tuo compagno/a è in difficoltà, hai bisogno veramente che lui/e te lo dica?????
> Tra persone che si "conoscono" non c'è bisogno di chiedere.


Ho spiegato sotto cosa intendo 
io se ho il dubbio che una persona non percepisca quello che penso chiarisco e dico. Così almeno di dubbi non se ne creano.  Questo in qualunque tipo di rapporto


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutto è fraintendibile a questo mondo. Tu vivi una situazione ma anche io posso avere la mia... e magari prestarti poca attenzione e non accorgermi, oppure vederti strano ed imputare ciò ad altro o dargli una importanza relativa.
> 
> Domani non recriminare che non ti ho capito se tu non hai fatto lo sforzo di parlarmi. Non tutti possono essere sempre attenti, si può sbagliare.
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non mi ha fatto rinunciare lui.
> 
> Lo avresti capito?! Sai perchè? perchè te l'ho raccontato io... e ti ho raccontato delle mie emozioni.
> Se vedi qualcuno girare con una faccia funesta e incazzata tutta una domenica... come minimo anche tu avresti i sensi urtati.


...scusa ma sto discorso mi riporta al mio matrimonio e m'incazzo, come m'incazzo quando una donna/mamma si sacrifica per un bene superiore..... anche un uomo sa occuparsi di un bambino con la febbre.....se si ritiene un'incapace allora hai/avete sbagliato a sposarlo e a farci dei figli, se non si offre gli si parla chiaramente e si parte, se decidi di stare lì allora non tieni il muso.........


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho spiegato sotto cosa intendo
> io se ho il dubbio che una persona non percepisca quello che penso chiarisco e dico. Così almeno di dubbi non se ne creano.  Questo in qualunque tipo di rapporto


Non l'avevo inteso in questo senso:up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> non ti avrei fatto rinunciare e se proprio non ci sarei riuscito sicuramente avrei capito il tuo stato d'animo in quel momento.


io non avrei rinunciato
Se lo avessi fatto sarebbe stato perchè era la cosa che mi sembrava più giusta quindi niente muso
Questo per sottolineare quanto essendo diversi ognuno di noi se non parla diventa incomprensibile per l'altro


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...scusa ma sto discorso mi riporta al mio matrimonio e m'incazzo, come m'incazzo quando una donna/mamma si sacrifica per un bene superiore..... anche un uomo sa occuparsi di un bambino con la febbre.....se si ritiene un'incapace allora hai/avete sbagliato a sposarlo e a farci dei figli, se non si offre gli si parla chiaramente e si parte, se decidi di stare lì allora non tieni il muso.........


Non posso darti verdi
Ma quoto


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso darti verdi
> Ma quoto


....ne ero decisamente certo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ne ero decisamente certo


Avere qualche certezza nella vita è importante


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...scusa ma sto discorso mi riporta al mio matrimonio e m'incazzo, come m'incazzo quando una donna/mamma si sacrifica per un bene superiore..... anche un uomo sa occuparsi di un bambino con la febbre.....se si ritiene un'incapace allora hai/avete sbagliato a sposarlo e a farci dei figli, se non si offre gli si parla chiaramente e si parte, se decidi di stare lì allora non tieni il muso.........


Hai ragione. Il muso è stata una cagata colossale. Infatti ne parlo come un grave errore... 
Il bimbo mi cercava e non avevo cuore a lasciarlo. Lui poteva accudirlo senza problemi, anche meglio di me... sono io che volevo "tutto" e ho solo fatto casino.


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...scusa ma sto discorso mi riporta al mio matrimonio e m'incazzo, come m'incazzo quando una donna/mamma si sacrifica per un bene superiore..... anche un uomo sa occuparsi di un bambino con la febbre.....se si ritiene un'incapace allora hai/avete sbagliato a sposarlo e a farci dei figli, se non si offre gli si parla chiaramente e si parte, se decidi di stare lì allora non tieni il muso.........


Lo smeraldo te l'ho dato io!
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Il muso è stata una cagata colossale. Infatti ne parlo come un grave errore...
> Il bimbo mi cercava e non avevo cuore a lasciarlo. Lui poteva accudirlo senza problemi, anche meglio di me... sono io che volevo "tutto" e ho solo fatto casino.


E sono sicura che se capitasse di nuovo ti comporteresti in modo totalmente diverso.
E lo stesso vale per lui (tuo marito) fermo restando che il suo agire ha ovviamente un'altra valenza, ma è per ribadire che sono sicura che anche lui ha imparato molto dalla batosta.
E' anche per questo che, di qui in avanti, nessuna "clemenza" per una eventuale reiterazione, parlo in generale.


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mamma con il neonato?


Nemmeno.

Anche in un rapporto di questo tipo, che si fonda su presupposti ben diversi e non paritari, c'è il pianto, con cui viene comunicato un disagio.
È un essere totalmente dipendente a cui solitamente si presta la massima attenzione, proprio perché non in grado di esprimersi chiaramente. Se ho a che fare con un adulto mi aspetto che si comporti come tale è di non dovere badare a lui.

E con i neonati anche con la massima dedizione e attenzione si sbaglia... sinceramente io andavo più che altro a logica, se non funzionava provavo con l'intuito, ma non sempre lo capivo.

E oggi non vedo l'ora che il più piccolo impari a esprimersi su ciò che vuole, in modo che io possa negarglielo con cognizione di causa


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Il muso è stata una cagata colossale. Infatti ne parlo come un grave errore...
> Il bimbo mi cercava e non avevo cuore a lasciarlo. Lui poteva accudirlo senza problemi, anche meglio di me... sono io che volevo "tutto" e ho solo fatto casino.


Nella mia situazione questi atteggiamenti hanno contribuito a costruire muri e scavare fossati.......deligittimazione del ruolo di padre e marito, ritenevo impossibile ( sbagliando) poter mettere in discussione il ruolo "materno" con tutta la "scienza infusa" che derivava dall'avere un utero....


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hanno dormito per 3 anni entrambi
> so cosa sono le notti insonni
> Infatti delegavo una serata e una notte al mese ai nonni per dedicare tempo a noi
> Poi io sono la prova che poco è servito ma fa niente
> ...


Mai detta una cosa del genere.
Ci si dava il turno ed eravamo entrambi stanchi. E nostra figlia è sempre stata vivace. Nottetempo.
Però facevamo sesso lo stesso.
Non c'era bisogno di parole.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> danny se i problemi, per noi importanti, non si risolvono allora si ci lascia (ma prima che tradisci giusto per chiarezza) così è successo nel mio primo matrimonio, così come stava succedendo nel mio secondo durante la convivenza.
> Ci ha salvato il capire quali erano i problemi che "bloccavano" la nostra intesa e il suo progredire, non c'era più sintonia ne intenti comuni.
> è stata dura sono stato ospite da un caro amico (lei mi mancava un casino) per diversi mesi, mesi che ci hanno permesso di capire quali erano i problemi nel nostro rapporto e insieme li abbiamo superati.
> Una "menzione d'onore" va al mio amico che veramente mi ha sopportato per tanto tempo era l'unica persona con cui parlavo ( anche fino alle 2 di notte).


Quei problemi di cui non si parla o di cui si parla senza riuscire a risolverli non sono mai così abbastanza importanti per lasciare ma sufficientemente per tradire.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...scusa ma sto discorso mi riporta al mio matrimonio e m'incazzo, come m'incazzo quando una donna/mamma si sacrifica per un bene superiore..... anche un uomo sa occuparsi di un bambino con la febbre.....se si ritiene un'incapace allora hai/avete sbagliato a sposarlo e a farci dei figli, se non si offre gli si parla chiaramente e si parte, se decidi di stare lì allora non tieni il muso.........


Perfetto.


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Nella mia situazione questi atteggiamenti hanno contribuito a costruire muri e scavare fossati.......deligittimazione del ruolo di padre e marito, ritenevo impossibile ( sbagliando) poter mettere in discussione il ruolo "materno" con tutta la "scienza infusa" che derivava dall'avere un utero....


Ci sono padri e mariti che si delegittimano benissimo da soli senza bisogno di aiuto.

E ci sono quelli che non lo permettono, anche dinanzi a uteri isterici.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2017)

Ogni volta che si torna su questi argomenti mi sale una tale rabbia...
Mi aiuta a capire perchè come mi dice spesso [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] sono dalla parte degli uomini
In realtà non penso di esserlo ma sono così incazzata per non aver commesso certi errori, aver fatto tutto il possibile e essermi trovata nonostante tutto nella situazione in cui sto
Scusate lo sfogo e l'OT


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ci sono padri e mariti che si delegittimano benissimo da soli senza bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> E ci sono quelli che non lo permettono, anche dinanzi a uteri isterici.


....senza dubbio......ammetto che alcune cose le ho imparate col tempo.....


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Nella mia situazione questi atteggiamenti hanno contribuito a costruire muri e scavare fossati.......deligittimazione del ruolo di padre e marito, ritenevo impossibile ( sbagliando) poter mettere in discussione il ruolo "materno" con tutta la "scienza infusa" che derivava dall'avere un utero....


Non ho mai deligittimato il suo ruolo, ma ho costruito muri e fossati con altri atteggiamenti. 
Quando parlo dei miei errori nella coppia parlo proprio di queste incomprensioni.


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta che si torna su questi argomenti mi sale una tale rabbia...
> Mi aiuta a capire perchè come mi dice spesso @_Brunetta_ sono dalla parte degli uomini
> In realtà non penso di esserlo ma sono così incazzata per non aver commesso certi errori, aver fatto tutto il possibile e essermi trovata nonostante tutto nella situazione in cui sto
> Scusate lo sfogo e l'OT


....ecco ...incazzati in due


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho mai deligittimato il suo ruolo, ma ho costruito muri e fossati con altri atteggiamenti.
> Quando parlo dei miei errori nella coppia parlo proprio di queste incomprensioni.


...mi riferivo a come certi atteggiamenti mi hanno fatto sentire.....


----------



## iosolo (31 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi riferivo a come certi atteggiamenti mi hanno fatto sentire.....


Non conosco la tua situazione, però magari tua moglie non ti voleva deligittimare ed è solo tu che ti sentivi così. 

Se io ci penso con il senno del poi non era la non fiducia in mio marito che mi fece desistere ma l'idea di non essere abbastanza madre da rinunciare... 
Però la rinuncia pesava e non ho saputo gestirla.


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua situazione, però magari tua moglie non ti voleva deligittimare ed è solo tu che ti sentivi così.
> 
> Se io ci penso con il senno del poi non era la non fiducia in mio marito che mi fece desistere ma l'idea di non essere abbastanza madre da rinunciare...
> Però la rinuncia pesava e non ho saputo gestirla.


.....sicuramente non era sua intenzione.......ma l'effetto è stato quello ........


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> .
> 
> E ci sono quelli che non lo permettono, anche dinanzi a uteri isterici.


.. ma spesso, in conseguenza a ciò,  nascono le guerre, dichiarate e non..... 

Con annessi distacchi (pure quelli dichiarati e non...)

Come si suole dire, a volte la coperta è sempre troppo corta..


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. ma spesso, in conseguenza a ciò,  nascono le guerre, dichiarate e non.....
> 
> Con annessi distacchi (pure quelli dichiarati e non...)
> 
> Come si suole dire, a volte la coperta è sempre troppo corta..


Ma perché tutte queste guerre di ruoli, non capisco. Mia moglie ha fatto la maggior parte del lavoro  nei primi anni e io ho dato un apporto diverso e dopo ho dato di più. anch'io ho cambiato pannolini, dato pappine e biberon a tutte le ore. I tre figli sono cresciuti senza grossi problemi, piccoli screzi, non tutte queste prese di posizioni o di gelosia dei ruoli. Vedo che più si va avanti e più i ruoli tendono a mischiarsi con "ottimi" danni.
Boh.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quei problemi di cui non si parla o di cui si parla senza riuscire a risolverli non sono mai così abbastanza importanti per lasciare ma sufficientemente per tradire.


e qui che ti sbagli danny se li chiami  "problemi" sono importanti invece e prima che arrivi a tradire la persona che hai al tuo fianco fai, se è proprio necessario uno sforzo.
Io così mi sono sempre comportato e la persona con la quale condivido la relazione lo sa, se mai domani mattina mia moglie si comportasse in modo diverso sa che non possiamo più essere "compatibili".


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma perché tutte queste guerre di ruoli, non capisco. Mia moglie ha fatto la maggior parte del lavoro  nei primi anni e io ho dato un apporto diverso e dopo ho dato di più. anch'io ho cambiato pannolini, dato pappine e biberon a tutte le ore. I tre figli sono cresciuti senza grossi problemi, piccoli screzi, non tutte queste prese di posizioni o di gelosia dei ruoli. Vedo che più si va avanti e più i ruoli tendono a mischiarsi con "ottimi" danni.
> Boh.


Probabilmente avete un buon equilibrio e una ottima intesa, a quel livello, non sempre è così.

Un mio amico è molto giù

La moglie NON vuol mandare il figlio a calcio, dice che son troppo competitivi, che non va bene, stronzate simili (anche perché lei è competitivissima x il figlio)

Il figlio è un leone, giocherebbe bene e ha un fisico devastante x la sua eta in diversi ruoli.
E muore dietro all'idea di giocare, ma... nulla

Mio amico non vuol fare la guerra, perché se aprisse bocca CONTRO le idee di lei, sarebbe GUERRA

Per ora va a far canottaggio quando può a sfogarsi

La moglie pare tutta compiaciuta di questa sua passione nuova 

Poi si vedrà


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete un buon equilibrio e una ottima intesa, a quel livello, non sempre è così.
> 
> Un mio amico è molto giù
> 
> ...


Certo che se si deve fare la guerra tra genitori per queste cose... 
Non invidio affatto il tuo amico.
Una relazione così non la sopporterei.
Noi sulle attività e sull'educazione di nostra figlia abbiamo sempre deciso in due e in serenità.
In ogni caso se il figlio vuole giocare a calcio deve giocare a calcio.
E chi se ne frega se alla mammina non piace.
Eh.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e qui che ti sbagli danny se li chiami  "problemi" sono importanti invece e prima che arrivi a tradire la persona che hai al tuo fianco fai, se è proprio necessario uno sforzo.
> Io così mi sono sempre comportato e la persona con la quale condivido la relazione lo sa, se mai domani mattina mia moglie si comportasse in modo diverso sa che non possiamo più essere "compatibili".


Diamo per scontato che tutti i  "problemi" siano risolvibili all'interno di una coppia.
La coppia non è sempre sufficiente in realtà a risolverli.
E spesso il problema è solo una persona che ha scatenato una tempesta inaspettata in un momento favorevole.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diamo per scontato che tutti i  "problemi" siano risolvibili all'interno di una coppia.
> La coppia non è sempre sufficiente in realtà a risolverli.
> *E spesso il problema è solo una persona che ha scatenato una tempesta inaspettata in un momento favorevol*e.


ma capisci bene che visto che il nostro rapporto ha delle basi diverse accettate da entrambi che alla base esiste il discuterne prima (rapporto fiduciario), sei consapevole che se "vuoi prenderti una boccata d'aria nuova"  e me lo nascondi non esistono "margini di trattativa", ognuno si prede le proprie responsabilità.
Il "problema" se non si riesce a risolvere prima nella coppia, la coppia non esiste più ed ognuno va per la sua strada.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che se si deve fare la guerra tra genitori per queste cose...
> Non invidio affatto il tuo amico.
> Una relazione così non la sopporterei.
> Noi sulle attività e sull'educazione di nostra figlia abbiamo sempre deciso in due e in serenità.
> ...


Appunto i miei primi due hanno giocato a calcio da quando avevano 6 anni e per oltre 10 anni me li sono smazzati il sabato e la domenica a tutte le ore. Nei giorni di allenamento il nonno. La mamma era restia.


----------



## stany (31 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che, nel mio caso, a pesare sono stati gli anni insieme e il fatto che mia moglie non mi abbia sposato particolarmente avvinta dalla passione.
> In lei è sempre mancato un forte desiderio nei miei confronti, quello che ti fa fare anche cose _imbarazzanti _  pur di avere tra le braccia l'altra persona.
> Da parte mia ho interpretato questa freddezza come una sua difficoltà ad affrontare la sfera sessuale, andando a cercare motivazioni psicologiche che, per carità, possono anche esserci, ma pesano meno di quelle _epidermiche_.
> Con il tempo e l'accumularsi dei problemi esterni all'interno della coppia, il nostro spazio _divertente_ si è molto assottigliato, eravamo un tabulato di compiti e doveri da affrontare metodicamente, con il piacere ritagliato quando avevamo del tempo per noi (e quando lei aveva voglia).
> ...


Invidia....Io proprio glielo l'ho detto : "Ti invidio".....Parafrasando il colonnello Kurtz di apocalisse now, l'invidia, bisogna farsela amica....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ti *quoto* quasi tutto soprattutto la parte sottolineata.
> 
> Ma no quella grassettata. Lei non si è infilata, lui l'ha inserita... e l'ha inserita perchè... come dice @scorpio è un fatto suo.


Sei su una cattiva strada :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hanno dormito per 3 anni entrambi
> so cosa sono le notti insonni
> Infatti delegavo una serata e una notte al mese ai nonni per dedicare tempo a noi
> Poi io sono la prova che poco è servito ma fa niente
> ...


Ma chi vuoi che non lo dica?!


----------



## stany (1 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E sempre per rimanere in sintesi, a me l'unica cosa che preme è sapere quando e se tornerò a fare sesso con mia moglie.
> Non dovete rispondere voi; lei delle risposte me le ha già date.
> Io me ne sono date altre.
> Nel frattempo spero di non finire a tavola con l'attrazione irresistibile al fianco.
> E di non bere.


Più il tempo passa e più il muro,la barriera psicologica , diventa difficile da superare.Quando  il sesso è subordinato a stati emotivi di ambedue , che ne distruggono la naturalezza , si cade nel vortice e, recuperare la serenità e la naturalezza inconsapevoli diventa ogni giorno più difficile .


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> danny se i problemi, per noi importanti, non si risolvono allora si ci lascia (ma prima che tradisci giusto per chiarezza) così è successo nel mio primo matrimonio, così come stava succedendo nel mio secondo durante la convivenza.
> Ci ha salvato il capire quali erano i problemi che "bloccavano" la nostra intesa e il suo progredire, non c'era più sintonia ne intenti comuni.
> è stata dura sono stato ospite da un caro amico (lei mi mancava un casino) per diversi mesi, mesi che ci hanno permesso di capire quali erano i problemi nel nostro rapporto e insieme li abbiamo superati.
> Una "menzione d'onore" va al mio amico che veramente mi ha sopportato per tanto tempo era l'unica persona con cui parlavo ( anche fino alle 2 di notte).


Caro amico :up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nemmeno.
> 
> Anche in un rapporto di questo tipo, che si fonda su presupposti ben diversi e non paritari, c'è il pianto, con cui viene comunicato un disagio.
> È un essere totalmente dipendente a cui solitamente si presta la massima attenzione, proprio perché non in grado di esprimersi chiaramente. Se ho a che fare con un adulto mi aspetto che si comporti come tale è di non dovere badare a lui.
> ...


Appunto.
Pretendere la comunicazione telepatica è infantile.
Tu hai risposto da mamma, da adulta. Chi pretende di essere capito è infantile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta che si torna su questi argomenti mi sale una tale rabbia...
> Mi aiuta a capire perchè come mi dice spesso @_Brunetta_ sono dalla parte degli uomini
> In realtà non penso di esserlo ma sono così incazzata per non aver commesso certi errori, aver fatto tutto il possibile e essermi trovata nonostante tutto nella situazione in cui sto
> Scusate lo sfogo e l'OT


Perché Non esistono manuali, ricette, cose giuste da fare che garantiscano niente di niente.
I sentimenti cambiano, il coinvolgimento passionale può finire, la voglia di comunicare intimamente passa e c'è anche chi butta nel cesso cose preziose perché le valuta bigiotteria. 
Tutti facciamo del nostro meglio. Qualcuno no.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi vuoi che non lo dica?!



 [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] se non ho capito male


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_iosolo_ se non ho capito male


Guarda che sta quotando Diletta... :carneval:


----------



## fulminato (1 Giugno 2017)

Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna. 

Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.

Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Se fossi stato tu al posto di lei, con la tua relazione etc., cosa penseresti di questa situazione?
Cosa auspicheresti?


----------



## Diletta (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Calma, cerca di non farti prendere dall'agitazione...
Prima di tutto: è normale che tu non sappia che fare e anche se ti sembrasse di saperlo, cambieresti idea continuamente.
Io ti consiglio soltanto una cosa e cioè di NON prendere nessuna decisione importante per cui non potresti tornare indietro, quello che devi prenderti è solo altro tempo.
Lei può continuare benissimo a stare da sua sorella mentre ti chiarisci le idee.

Certo che sei cambiato: dopo una tale batosta mi stupirei se non lo fossi!

Il vaso rotto si può quasi sempre incollare, a meno che sia distrutto in polvere, nella peggiore delle ipotesi le crepe saranno sempre ben visibili, nella migliore ci vorrà la lente per accorgersene.
In entrambi i casi sarà possibile una convivenza una volta che saprai con certezza qual è il tuo obiettivo da seguire per ritrovare la tua serenità.
Ma per questo ci vuole tempo perché non ti puoi permettere una decisione affrettata che può rivelarsi un tremendo sbaglio.
Io mi dicevo sempre che "in fondo non brucia nulla" e infatti mi sono presa tutto il tempo necessario. 
Nel frattempo ho anche cominciato la cura di me stessa, cura che non finirà mai!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Lei è sempre lei. I decenni passati hanno dimostrato che persona è. Adesso ha fatto questa cosa. Se la conoscessi ora ti piacerebbe? 
Il fatto che ti sembra di non provare più niente è normale, come la quiete dopo la tempesta.


----------



## iosolo (1 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sta quotando Diletta... :carneval:




Comunque tu sei andata in contraddizione prima hai detto che non ci vuole uno psicologo per capire il disagio di una neo-mamma e poi che invece è infantile chi non lo manifesta... 
Quindi è scontato o non lo è? 
Io l'ho dato per scontato. Ora mi rendo conto che niente lo è.


----------



## iosolo (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Si dice che il tradimento va vissuto esattamente come un lutto. Qualcosa è morto per sempre. 
Di quello probabilmente si avrà sempre un po' di rimpianto. Quello che poteva essere e non è stato. 
Ora bisogna capire se quei cocci posso ancora stare insieme incollati oppure no. 
Ogni volta che si parla di cocci da incollare mi viene sempre in mente questo http://www.lifegate.it/persone/stile-di-vita/kintsugi-larte-delle-preziose-cicatrici

Non c'è una scelta giusta o sbagliata universalmente. C'è una scelta giusta o sbagliata per te. 
Ma ora che le cose sono così in disordine probabilmente non potrai capire qual'è la migliore. 
Come ti hanno detto in tanti, datti tempo. Prendi tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno...


----------



## stany (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Se non provi più nulla ,che domande fai?


----------



## spleen (1 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se non provi più nulla ,che domande fai?


Non credo sia bene prendere delle decisioni definitive sull' onda di sentimenti che possono mutare rapidamente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Comunque tu sei andata in contraddizione prima hai detto che non ci vuole uno psicologo per capire il disagio di una neo-mamma e poi che invece è infantile chi non lo manifesta...
> Quindi è scontato o non lo è?
> Io l'ho dato per scontato. Ora mi rendo conto che niente lo è.


No. Io ho detto che la stanchezza di una neo mamma è evidente. Come è evidente quella di chi ha fatto un trasloco o di un profugo o dal reduce da una maratona.
Mentre è infantile chi pensa di poter vedere soddisfatti o compresi i propri bisogni senza esprimerli.
Due situazioni diverse e opposte. 

Tu tu non conosci abbastanza Diletta la sua storia matrimoniale e la sua storia nel forum per capire la battuta.:mexican:


----------



## spleen (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Scusami, mi permetto di darti un consiglio: state separati e  ricominciate a frequentarvi. Uscite insieme quando ti va, quando vi va.  Uscite a cena, per una gita, scopate se lo volete entrambi.
Adesso i sentimenti avranno un andamento sinusoidale, si alterneranno  magari rabbia, sconforto, tristezza a momenti nei quali ti sembrerà  magari di essere vissuto dentro un sogno, un accadimento incidentale ed  impossibile.
Non credo che queste cose si possano dimenticare ma nel tempo (tutto  quello che ti servirà) tutto si attenuerà e arriverà ad un equilibrio,  capirai, capirete se ne vale ancora la pena.
Se stacchi in modo improvviso sceglierai un' altra strada, e non sarà  meno difficile perchè rimarrà tra voi sempre qualcosa di irrisolto,  qualcosa che potrai definie soltanto attraverso una frequentazione.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## fulminato (1 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusami, mi permetto di darti un consiglio: state separati e  ricominciate a frequentarvi. Uscite insieme quando ti va, quando vi va.  Uscite a cena, per una gita, scopate se lo volete entrambi.
> Adesso i sentimenti avranno un andamento sinusoidale, si alterneranno  magari rabbia, sconforto, tristezza a momenti nei quali ti sembrerà  magari di essere vissuto dentro un sogno, un accadimento incidentale ed  impossibile.
> Non credo che queste cose si possano dimenticare ma nel tempo (tutto  quello che ti servirà) tutto si attenuerà e arriverà ad un equilibrio,  capirai, capirete se ne vale ancora la pena.
> Se stacchi in modo improvviso sceglierai un' altra strada, e non sarà  meno difficile perchè rimarrà tra voi sempre qualcosa di irrisolto,  qualcosa che potrai definie soltanto attraverso una frequentazione.
> In bocca al lupo.


Probabilmente faremo cosi', continueremo a frequentarci ogni tanto, come mi propose anche lei la scorsa settimana.
Quello che mi ha stupito e' stata la sua confessione volontaria, non ha nascosto nulla, anzi, ha aggiunto particolari di poco conto. Questi giorni di distacco sono serviti a entrambi. Continueremo su questa via.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2017)

Molto bene

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (1 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo sia bene prendere delle decisioni definitive sull' onda di sentimenti che possono mutare rapidamente.


Appunto...io da subito,per mesi, ed anche ora,dopo oltre un anno,ho mai detto categoricamente"non provo attrazione,sentimenti"....sono tutt'ora sull'altalena.....anche non eventualmente corrisposto e nella difficoltà del ricostruire, tuttalpiù ho detto che "cerco" di negarmi dei sentimenti nei suoi confronti; non che "non provo più nulla'!


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Ma il suo punto di vista è cambiato? cioè è propensa per la separazione invece del recupero?
da quello he tu pensi sia successo in te in questi ultimi mesi mi sembra di aver capito che sia successo anche a lei, quindi si era già "rotto" qualcosa prima del tradimento nel vostro rapporto e non siete stati pronti a capirlo.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Calma, cerca di non farti prendere dall'agitazione...
> Prima di tutto: è normale che tu non sappia che fare e anche se ti sembrasse di saperlo, cambieresti idea continuamente.
> Io ti consiglio soltanto una cosa e cioè di NON prendere nessuna decisione importante per cui non potresti tornare indietro, quello che devi prenderti è solo altro tempo.
> Lei può continuare benissimo a stare da sua sorella mentre ti chiarisci le idee.
> ...


tutto giusto, ma mi sembra, forse ho compreso io male, che anche per lei "il vaso è rotto" e non convinta ad aggiustarlo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> tutto giusto, ma mi sembra, forse ho compreso io male, che anche per lei "il vaso è rotto" e non convinta ad aggiustarlo.


Ho capito che è solo un pensiero di fulminato, al momento...


----------



## fulminato (1 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> tutto giusto, ma mi sembra, forse ho compreso io male, che anche per lei "il vaso è rotto" e non convinta ad aggiustarlo.


No, probabilmente sono io a fare confusione. L'accostamento al vaso l'ho fatto io, fosse per lei rientrerebbe in casa anche subito.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> No, probabilmente sono io a fare confusione. L'accostamento al vaso l'ho fatto io, fosse per lei rientrerebbe in casa anche subito.


:up: sono i che ho capito male.


----------



## zagor (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna.
> 
> Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.




Mi sembra l'ennesima versione del tira e molla di questi giorni. Ora che sembra fallito miseramente il piano A, che consisteva nel minimizzare, azzerare quasi, il fattaccio, il piano B, con le pseudo minacce da parte dei genitori ed infine il piano C, dove ha provato a farti mettere a confronto anni di felice convivenza, (conditi dal ruolo indispensabile di moglie-amante-mamma-domestica) , con un paio di scopate, (frutto di una sbandata che probabilmente sarebbe potuta capitare a chiunque, te compreso....), sta finalmente iniziando un percorso da persona matura. Ora la palla passa a te, che stai vivendo un momento di grandissima incertezza. Quanto è importante quello che avete costruito, quello che siete diventati insieme? Forse sarebbe più facile darsi una risposta se riacquistassi la fiducia nel comportamento di questa persona precedentemente a questa sbandata. Personalmente non riuscirei ad andare avanti, ma un'unica sbandata, sia pur dolorosa, molti potrebbero anche faticosamente perdonarla.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti ieri, ha confessato tutto spontaneamente. E' stata una sbandata dice lei, solo una trasgressione, come qualcuno qui aveva detto: Un giro in giostra, come farsi una canna. Non so che fare, riprenderla e riprovare, ricominciare, dare una parvenza di normalita' al nostro matrimonio cercando di dimenticare? Non provo piu' nulla per lei, di lei mi mancano i momenti felici trascorsi assieme e so che non potremo piu' riviverli, sono cambiato non riesco a spiegarmi cosa sia accaduto in me. Forse anche per lei e' cosi', che senso avrebbe incollare un vaso rotto? i cocci sono sparsi a terra e ne manchera' sempre qualcuno.Abbiamo parlato anche di un'eventuale separazione, sara' consensuale, una giudiziale comporterebbe uno stress maggiore per tutti.


Quando capita un evento brutto, purtroppo spesso pare si cancellino anche quelli belli che lo hanno preceduto. E' una circostanza di cui credo tu debba tenere conto. E il fatto, solo in apparenza contrastante, per cui  "ti mancano" quei momenti, secondo me significa qualcosa. Ma non voglio entrare in una sfera che è solo tua personale: gli elementi oramai li hai tutti. Fossi in te metterei sulla bilancia il tradimento, il modo anche di reagire di lei  (personalmente non mi e' piaciuta nel modo in cui ha parlato dell'accaduto), le minacce di chissà quali improbabili ritorsioni legali e, nell'altro piatto, quello che c'era un attimo prima della scoperta. Eravate una coppia di lungo corso: quindi insomma.... Tienine conto, prima anche di mettere la parola fine, fermo restando che avere figli oramai grandi in qualche modo aiuta a prendere decisioni più centrate sulla coppia. Quanto ad una eventuale separazione: credo tutto dipenda anche da ciò che vuole lei, per la consensuale. Nel dubbio non farti mancare le prove.Sei poi andato dall'avvocato?


----------



## Outdider (2 Giugno 2017)

Buonasera, sono nuovo del forum. Ho letto attentamente tutte le risposte alla discussione da lei aperta trovando parecchie incongruenze nell'atteggiamento di sua moglie. Lei scrive che allontanandola da casa, sua moglie in lacrime, confessa che si vede con il suo amante " almeno una volta a settimana ". Le chiedo, secondo lei è un comportamento congruo ad una persona dice che non mangiare più, non dormire più per colpa del rimorso? Secondo me, sua moglie voleva arrivare ad una separazione consensuale, avrebbe avuto molto da perdere in una giudiziale. Il silenzio di sua cognata la dice lunga....per me, da quello che ha scritto, se ne tirata fuori avendo scoperto il fine della sorella. Scusi il mio intervento


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buonasera, sono nuovo del forum. Ho letto attentamente tutte le risposte alla discussione da lei aperta trovando parecchie incongruenze nell'atteggiamento di sua moglie. Lei scrive che allontanandola da casa, sua moglie in lacrime, confessa che si vede con il suo amante " almeno una volta a settimana ". Le chiedo, secondo lei è un comportamento congruo ad una persona dice che non mangiare più, non dormire più per colpa del rimorso? Secondo me, sua moglie voleva arrivare ad una separazione consensuale, avrebbe avuto molto da perdere in una giudiziale. Il silenzio di sua cognata la dice lunga....per me, da quello che ha scritto, se ne tirata fuori avendo scoperto il fine della sorella. Scusi il mio intervento


Benvenuto 
Puoi usare il tu senza problemi e non c'è  da scusarsi anzi un"opinione in più è  sempre utile


----------



## fulminato (2 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buonasera, sono nuovo del forum. Ho letto attentamente tutte le risposte alla discussione da lei aperta trovando parecchie incongruenze nell'atteggiamento di sua moglie. Lei scrive che allontanandola da casa, sua moglie in lacrime, confessa che si vede con il suo amante " almeno una volta a settimana ". Le chiedo, secondo lei è un comportamento congruo ad una persona dice che non mangiare più, non dormire più per colpa del rimorso? Secondo me, sua moglie voleva arrivare ad una separazione consensuale, avrebbe avuto molto da perdere in una giudiziale. Il silenzio di sua cognata la dice lunga....per me, da quello che ha scritto, se ne tirata fuori avendo scoperto il fine della sorella. Scusi il mio intervento


Benvenuto Outdider, 
provo a fare chiarezza: mia moglie si incontrava con l'amante una volta al mese. Si e' incontrata 3 volte, alla 4° l'ho sorpresa e allontanata da casa. Credo abbia avuto la reazione classica del traditore che quando scoperto si rende conto della gravita' del suo gesto e reagisce, prima cercando di minimizzare e poi incontrando un muro di gomma e' costretto a confessare. 

Mia moglie non ha mai pensato a una separazione, posso assicurarlo, tant'e' che negli ultimi 2 incontri mi ha sempre supplicato di tornare assieme, nell'ultimo sono stato io a proporle l'eventualita' di una separazione mettendo sul tavolo le 2 possibilita': giudiziale o consensuale. La sua risposta e' stata: se proprio dovesse essere scegli tu, per me e' uguale, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe finita. Lei vorrebbe che continuassimo a vederci una volta a settimana.

Mia cognata mi e' stata vicina all'inizio, e' venuta in casa mia a pulire e lavarmi la biancheria, sono stato io a dirle di non venire piu' almeno per un po'.


----------



## Frithurik (2 Giugno 2017)

I tuoi figli si sono riappacificati con la madre.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Benvenuto Outdider,
> provo a fare chiarezza: mia moglie si incontrava con l'amante una volta al mese. Si e' incontrata 3 volte, alla 4° l'ho sorpresa e allontanata da casa. Credo abbia avuto la reazione classica del traditore che quando scoperto si rende conto della gravita' del suo gesto e reagisce, prima cercando di minimizzare e poi incontrando un muro di gomma e' costretto a confessare.
> 
> Mia moglie non ha mai pensato a una separazione, posso assicurarlo, tant'e' che negli ultimi 2 incontri mi ha sempre supplicato di tornare assieme, nell'ultimo sono stato io a proporle l'eventualita' di una separazione mettendo sul tavolo le 2 possibilita': giudiziale o consensuale. La sua risposta e' stata: se proprio dovesse essere scegli tu, per me e' uguale, in un modo o nell'altro sarebbe finita. Lei vorrebbe che continuassimo a vederci una volta a settimana.
> ...


....Cosa più importante, come stai tu?


----------



## fulminato (2 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> I tuoi figli si sono riappacificati con la madre.


Riappacificati non credo, continuano a  sentirla e cercano di capire il perche'.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Riappacificati non credo, continuano a  sentirla e cercano di capire il perche'.


Il perché di cosa?
Figli adulti sanno che la madre è una donna e il padre è un uomo e che gli uomini e le donne sbagliano.
I perché intimi riguardano voi.


----------



## fulminato (2 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ....Cosa più importante, come stai tu?


Io alterno momenti di rabbia a momenti di sconforto e rassegnazione. Penso sia normale sentirsi cosi'. Lei mi ha chiamato questa mattina, voleva che uscissimo assieme questa sera, le ho detto che non me la sentivo. Poi dopo alcune ore mi sono pentito, adesso invece mi dico che ho fatto bene a dirle di no.


----------



## Frithurik (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il perché di cosa?
> Figli adulti sanno che la madre è una donna e il padre è un uomo e che gli uomini e le donne sbagliano.
> I perché intimi riguardano voi.


Si ma permettimi se mia madre se la fa' con il giostraio, un po' assai fastidio mi fa', specialmente se e' un figlio maschio, e' la madre e quasi nonna.


----------



## fulminato (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il perché di cosa?
> Figli adulti sanno che la madre è una donna e il padre è un uomo e che gli uomini e le donne sbagliano.
> I perché intimi riguardano voi.


Certo, ma non per questo i figli dovrebbero fregarsene del rapporto dei genitori. Io mi trovassi al loro posto farei lo stesso. Se si parlasse di un adolescente sarebbe diverso chiaro, ma qui ci sono 2 ragazzi di 25 e 23 anni.


----------



## fulminato (2 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ....Cosa più importante, come stai tu?


Io alterno momenti di rabbia a momenti di sconforto e rassegnazione. Penso sia normale sentirsi cosi'. Lei mi ha chiamato questa mattina, voleva che uscissimo assieme questa sera, le ho detto che non me la sentivo. Poi dopo alcune ore mi sono pentito, adesso invece mi dico che ho fatto bene a dirle di no.


----------



## ipazia (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il perché di cosa?
> *Figli adulti sanno che la madre è una donna e il padre è un uomo e che gli uomini e le donne sbagliano.*
> I perché intimi riguardano voi.


Quoto. 

Non è saggio che i figli si addentrino nei territori dell'erotismo genitoriale. 

Il grassetto è più che sufficiente. E penso che sia un compito dei genitori fare che sia sufficiente.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Si ma permettimi se mia madre se la fa' con il giostraio, un po' assai fastidio mi fa', specialmente se e' un figlio maschio, e' la madre e quasi nonna.


Problemi di immaturità del figlio.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Problemi di immaturità del figlio.


Che cacata. Complimenti


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che cacata. Complimenti


Parla con i tuoi di quello che fai tu intanto.


----------



## stany (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parla con i tuoi di quello che fai tu intanto.


Se i figli ragionano come lui,lo sbattono fuori di casa....eh..eh..eh...


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Giugno 2017)

La vostra visione a cosa vi ha portato? Ad una bella cascata di corna cari meditate, non è che con le vs belle parole avete portato i rispettivi a questo? Meditate cornuti meditate.....


----------



## Frithurik (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Problemi di immaturità del figlio.


Mi spiace ma non e' affatto cosi, non e' immaturita' , puo' essere gelosia, cultura,ecc, ma per favore non mi dire che se mia madre scopa con un altro all'insaputa di mio padre io non mi devo incazzare, ma assai assai, poi se loro sono separati sono cazzi loro, ma non in questo contesto.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non e' affatto cosi, non e' immaturita' , puo' essere gelosia, cultura,ecc, ma per favore non mi dire che se mia madre scopa con un altro all'insaputa di mio padre io non mi devo incazzare, ma assai assai, poi se loro sono separati sono cazzi loro, ma non in questo contesto.


Immaturo ( donna dal monte docet)


----------



## Lostris (2 Giugno 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





Frithurik ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non e' affatto cosi, non e' immaturita' , puo' essere gelosia, cultura,ecc, ma per favore non mi dire che se mia madre scopa con un altro all'insaputa di mio padre io non mi devo incazzare, ma assai assai, poi se loro sono separati sono cazzi loro, ma non in questo contesto.


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]L'importante è che ti incazzi uguale anche nel caso sia tuo padre a scoparsi un'altra, altrimenti sei anche sessista.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Secondo me comunque a botta calda ci si può anche incazzare, di sicuro non si rimane indifferenti perché è un comportamento disgregante a livello famigliare.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]C'è il dispiacere per il dolore, aggravato dal fatto che sia un genitore ad averlo causato all'altro, c'è la rottura della presunta armonia famigliare, c'è che, quando accade così vicino, ci si fa delle domande sull'amore e sui rapporti di coppia, si può perdere fiducia, spesso inoltre si arriva a giudicare i propri genitori, a volte impietosamente, in quanto donna o uomo.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Comunque Se si è abbastanza maturi da aver superato la fase dell'infallibilità e onnipotenza genitoriale e da non ritenersi il centro dell'universo e quindi di non considerarlo un torto/affronto verso sè stessi o peggio sentirsi in colpa, si va oltre e si fa semplicemente il figlio.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Frithurik (2 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]L'importante è che ti incazzi uguale anche nel caso sia tuo padre a scoparsi un'altra, altrimenti sei anche sessista.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> ...


Senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Giugno 2017)

L'unico che non sbaglia mai lo abbiamo messo in croce ....qui il punto é vedere se ci sono le condizioni per ricominciare ... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marietto (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il perché di cosa?
> Figli adulti sanno che la madre è una donna e il padre è un uomo e che gli uomini e le donne sbagliano.
> I perché intimi riguardano voi.


Attenzione... Il rapporto tra i genitori e le loro cose intime sono affari loro e i figli non c'entrano.

Ma se uno dei genitori, dopo aver contribuito all'educazione dando dei valori e dei riferimenti, li butta nel cesso, i figli hanno tutto il diritto di capire perchè hai predicato bene per decenni per poi razzolare male, specialmente se si tratta di buttarli per qualche scossa di adrenalina, ci mancherebbe altro...


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Io alterno momenti di rabbia a momenti di sconforto e rassegnazione. Penso sia normale sentirsi cosi'. Lei mi ha chiamato questa mattina, voleva che uscissimo assieme questa sera, le ho detto che non me la sentivo. Poi dopo alcune ore mi sono pentito, adesso invece mi dico che ho fatto bene a dirle di no.



Mi sembra normale che sia così, in questo momento hai bisogno di fare solo cose che ti fanno stare bene, e se queste non comprendono tuo moglie, allora hai fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Attenzione... Il rapporto tra i genitori e le loro cose intime sono affari loro e i figli non c'entrano.
> 
> Ma se uno dei genitori, dopo aver contribuito all'educazione dando dei valori e dei riferimenti, li butta nel cesso, i figli hanno tutto il diritto di capire perchè hai predicato bene per decenni per poi razzolare male, specialmente se si tratta di buttarli per qualche scossa di adrenalina, ci mancherebbe altro...



Mi hai anticipato.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Certo, ma non per questo i figli dovrebbero fregarsene del rapporto dei genitori. Io mi trovassi al loro posto farei lo stesso. Se si parlasse di un adolescente sarebbe diverso chiaro, ma qui ci sono 2 ragazzi di 25 e 23 anni.


Ancora di più dovrebbero essere in grado di prendere distanza. Ovviamente dopo il primo momento comprensibili di sconcerto. Poi dipende da come il genitore si è sempre rapportato con loro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Attenzione... Il rapporto tra i genitori e le loro cose intime sono affari loro e i figli non c'entrano.
> 
> Ma se uno dei genitori, dopo aver contribuito all'educazione dando dei valori e dei riferimenti, li butta nel cesso, i figli hanno tutto il diritto di capire perchè hai predicato bene per decenni per poi razzolare male, specialmente se si tratta di buttarli per qualche scossa di adrenalina, ci mancherebbe altro...


Questo è vero.
Comunque il discorso era diverso. 
Le ragioni non riguardano i figli perché attengono alla sfera intima sessuale.


----------



## francoff (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Problemi di immaturità del figlio.


Forse della madre se L ha fatto per i motivi descritti .


----------



## francoff (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Comunque il discorso era diverso.
> Le ragioni non riguardano i figli perché attengono alla sfera intima sessuale.


Non c è solo lo scopare ma anche il risultato dello scopare . E non iniziamo a fare una battaglia di genere come ha accennato a fare lostris . Se lo fa il papà è la stessa cosa . Anzi forse un maschio si incazza ancor di più con il papà .


----------



## Lostris (2 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non c è solo lo scopare ma anche il risultato dello scopare . E non iniziamo a fare una battaglia di genere come ha accennato a fare lostris . Se lo fa il papà è la stessa cosa . Anzi forse un maschio si incazza ancor di più con il papà .


Non ho fatto nessuna battaglia di genere, anzi. 
La mia era una provocazione, mi sembrava chiaro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Riappacificati non credo, continuano a  sentirla e cercano di capire il perche'.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il perché di cosa?
> Figli adulti sanno che la madre è una donna e il padre è un uomo e che gli uomini e le donne sbagliano.
> I perché intimi riguardano voi.


La mia affermazione riguarda il perché.
Il perché è fuori dal l'interesse dei figli.
Perché è una cosa estremamente intima e che riguarda la sessualità. 
Invece sono certa che il giudizio sul fatto ci sia e molti sentimenti.


----------



## marietto (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Comunque il discorso era diverso.
> Le ragioni non riguardano i figli perché attengono alla sfera intima sessuale.


Mmmm... Non sono molto d'accordo. Nel caso specifico mi pare che questi argomenti siano piuttosto intrecciati. Di rado puoi chiudere certe cose in compartimenti stagni.

La parte fisica del tradimento della madre non riguarda i figli, ma il gettare alle ortiche la lealtà, ad esempio, li riguarda eccome...


----------



## marietto (2 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia affermazione riguarda il perché.
> Il perché è fuori dal l'interesse dei figli.
> Perché è una cosa estremamente intima e che riguarda la sessualità.
> Invece sono certa che il giudizio sul fatto ci sia e molti sentimenti.


Il perché la madre avesse dei pruriti non li riguarda, il perché principi insegnati siano stati disattesi con nonchalance li riguarda assolutamente...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Il perché la madre avesse dei pruriti non li riguarda, il perché principi insegnati siano stati disattesi con nonchalance li riguarda assolutamente...


Infatti su questo sì che dovrà rispondere.


----------



## trilobita (3 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Il perché la madre avesse dei pruriti non li riguarda, il perché principi insegnati siano stati disattesi con nonchalance li riguarda assolutamente...


Il perché non li riguarda,ma se la conseguenza di quei pruriti è dolore,PROFONDO dolore per il padre,i figli non possono pensare non li riguardi.
Se qualcheduno fa del male ad uno dei miei genitori(ipotetico),potrà essere motivo del mio interesse?
Se questo qualcheduno è l'altro mio genitore,il dolore del genitore colpito,non deve essere fonte di preoccupazione per me?
"Hanno accoltellato tua madre!!!"
"Cazzo,come è successo???"
"È stato tuo padre!"
"Ah,beh,cose loro,non mi riguarda...."
Ma quando ci renderemo conto che il tradimento non è una stupidaggine,ma una ENORME MAZZATA alla vita di chi lo subisce?
Possiamo indorare la pillola come vogliamo.
Motivo di riflessione?
Situazione interessante?
Occasione per conoscere più a fondo il partner?
Per carità,tutte logiche con una vidimazione psicologica di alto lignaggio,probabilmente,ma in soldoni la situazione è,purtoppo,molto più terra terra di quanto la si voglia vendere.
Bello pensare di poter tradurre in agito dai profili profondi e con un significante avulso dall'agito stesso,un'azione palesemente povera di contenuti e sostenuta solo da ormoni preponderanti .


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il perché non li riguarda,ma se la conseguenza di quei pruriti è dolore,PROFONDO dolore per il padre,i figli non possono pensare non li riguardi.
> Se qualcheduno fa del male ad uno dei miei genitori(ipotetico),potrà essere motivo del mio interesse?
> Se questo qualcheduno è l'altro mio genitore,il dolore del genitore colpito,non deve essere fonte di preoccupazione per me?
> "Hanno accoltellato tua madre!!!"
> ...


Bentornato


----------



## nina (3 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il perché non li riguarda,ma se la conseguenza di quei pruriti è dolore,PROFONDO dolore per il padre,i figli non possono pensare non li riguardi.
> Se qualcheduno fa del male ad uno dei miei genitori(ipotetico),potrà essere motivo del mio interesse?
> Se questo qualcheduno è l'altro mio genitore,il dolore del genitore colpito,non deve essere fonte di preoccupazione per me?
> "Hanno accoltellato tua madre!!!"
> ...


Mi associo. E non ero neppure sposata.


----------



## Mat78 (3 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il perché non li riguarda,ma se la conseguenza di quei pruriti è dolore,PROFONDO dolore per il padre,i figli non possono pensare non li riguardi.
> Se qualcheduno fa del male ad uno dei miei genitori(ipotetico),potrà essere motivo del mio interesse?
> Se questo qualcheduno è l'altro mio genitore,il dolore del genitore colpito,non deve essere fonte di preoccupazione per me?
> "Hanno accoltellato tua madre!!!"
> ...


Finalmente un discorso sensato!


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il perché non li riguarda,ma se la conseguenza di quei pruriti è dolore,PROFONDO dolore per il padre,i figli non possono pensare non li riguardi.
> Se qualcheduno fa del male ad uno dei miei genitori(ipotetico),potrà essere motivo del mio interesse?
> Se questo qualcheduno è l'altro mio genitore,il dolore del genitore colpito,non deve essere fonte di preoccupazione per me?
> "Hanno accoltellato tua madre!!!"
> ...


Dai trilo che con questo post hai scalato la classifica di questo forum ; ) .
Comunque a detta di qualche forumona i figli devono farsi i cazzi loro........pena l'immaturità degli stessi e di chi li ha cresciuti (no messi al mondo, preciso).


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2017)

I figli andrebbero tenuti fuori da tutti i problemi della coppia, soprattutto e ripeto soprattutto dai tradimenti.
Non occorre aggiungere altro.


----------



## Mat78 (3 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I figli andrebbero tenuti fuori da tutti i problemi della coppia, soprattutto e ripeto soprattutto dai tradimenti.
> Non occorre aggiungere altro.


I figli devono saperlo.  Chi tradisce deve pagarne le conseguenze su tutti i fronti.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I figli andrebbero tenuti fuori da tutti i problemi della coppia, soprattutto e ripeto soprattutto dai tradimenti.
> Non occorre aggiungere altro.


In generale è così, soprattutto se piccoli.
Ma nel caso specifico dove i figli sono grandi cosa gli dici????
Mamma e papà si separano perché non vanno più d'accordo (quando il giorno prima il loro rapporto era idilliaco)?????
Non pensi che sia giusto dirgli la verità del perché quello che a loro è stato insegnato (come principi) non vale anche per noi?
O pensi che se fosse successo a noi (da figli) ci sarebbe bastata una motivazione superficiale?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> In generale è così, soprattutto se piccoli.
> Ma nel caso specifico dove i figli sono grandi cosa gli dici????
> Mamma e papà si separano perché non vanno più d'accordo (quando il giorno prima il loro rapporto era idilliaco)?????
> Non pensi che sia giusto dirgli la verità del perché quello che a loro è stato insegnato (come principi) non vale anche per noi?
> O pensi che se fosse successo a noi (da figli) ci sarebbe bastata una motivazione superficiale?


Con quale scopo concreto dovrebbero saperlo?

Nessuno, secondo me, che risponda a discorsi nobili di principi e compagnia bella

L'unico scopo che vedrei è quello che qualcuno ha peraltro già scritto sopra: far pagare a chi ha sbagliato con l'umiliazione e la vergogna, etc.. etc....

E allora se lo scopo VERO (non quello ipocrita) è questo, allora va benissimo

Ah dimenticavo.. se poi i figli faranno confusione, elaboreranno male, picchieranno la propria donna, avranno un rapporto di emme con l'altro sesso, beh.. chissene.. ffrega.. no?

Cazzi loro.

E aggiungo mestamente: poveri quei figli, grandi o piccini, che avessero genitori cosi,.....

Gli sono davvero nel cuore


----------



## trilobita (3 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> I figli devono saperlo.  Chi tradisce deve pagarne le conseguenze su tutti i fronti.


No,Mat,non sono d'accordo.Non ci sono conseguenze da pagare per nessuno,solo decisioni che arrechino il minor dolore a tutti,subito ed in futuro.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In generale è così, soprattutto se piccoli.
> Ma nel caso specifico dove i figli sono grandi cosa gli dici????
> Mamma e papà si separano perché non vanno più d'accordo (quando il giorno prima il loro rapporto era idilliaco)?????
> Non pensi che sia giusto dirgli la verità del perché quello che a loro è stato insegnato (come principi) non vale anche per noi?
> O pensi che se fosse successo a noi (da figli) ci sarebbe bastata una motivazione superficiale?


I genitori si separano.
Basta. Niente altro.
È già difficile accettare questo, figuriamoci le spiegazioni in cui si possono aprire scenari a volte anche squallidi.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,Mat,non sono d'accordo.Non ci sono conseguenze da pagare per nessuno,solo decisioni che arrechino il minor dolore a tutti,subito ed in futuro.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Mat78 ha detto:


> I figli devono saperlo.  Chi tradisce deve pagarne le conseguenze su tutti i fronti.


Ecco, questo è il punto

DEVONO saperlo, lo stabilisci tu, non loro.

Per egoismo TUO non per necessità loro

Per cui Lo stabilisci TU per appagare un TUO bisogno, una tua necessità.

È semplice

E vale per tutti, e x ogni azione che si fa, da mattina a sera, h24 365 giorni all'anno.


----------



## Mat78 (3 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,Mat,non sono d'accordo.Non ci sono conseguenze da pagare per nessuno,solo decisioni che arrechino il minor dolore a tutti,subito ed in futuro.


I figli avranno la loro vita completamente cambiata o rovinata per colpa del traditore. Non pensi che sia giusto che lo sappiano? Io non ho parlato di vendetta ma di pagarne le conseguenze. Troppo comodo scopare in giro allegri e felici e rovinare la vita del compagno/a e dei figli e poi raccontare a loro la favoletta che non si andava più d'accordo. E no, se i figli sono grandi devono sapere il motivo del loro cambio drastico di vita visto che riguarda anche loro, sia sul piano degli affetti che economici. Chi ha tradito che decisione ha preso per arrecare il minor dolore a chi si fidava si lui o lei sia ai figli che al compagno/a?


----------



## Mat78 (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è il punto
> 
> DEVONO saperlo, lo stabilisci tu, non loro.
> 
> ...


Egoismo mio??? Cioè ora l'egoista sarei io? No chi tradisce che distrugge una famiglia? Io non sto parlando di vendetta, ma mettere al corrente del VERO motivo.  Il cornuto/a oltre al danno si deve beccare anche la beffa di raccontare la favoletta? No devono saperlo visto che condiziona ANCHE la loro vita.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In generale è così, soprattutto se piccoli.
> Ma nel caso specifico dove i figli sono grandi cosa gli dici????
> Mamma e papà si separano perché non vanno più d'accordo (quando il giorno prima il loro rapporto era idilliaco)?????
> Non pensi che sia giusto dirgli la verità del perché quello che a loro è stato insegnato (come principi) non vale anche per noi?
> O pensi che se fosse successo a noi (da figli) ci sarebbe bastata una motivazione superficiale?


Il fatto di andare contro a un principio che si è insegnato non vuol dire che per noi quel principio non vale
Non insegnerò mai ai miei figli a tradire e non passerò mai il concetto che é una cosa giusta e senza conseguenze
Tradire è egoismo senza se e senza ma
Il fatto che io abbia tradito non rende ai miei occhi il tradimento una cosa meno grave 
Quindi questo vale per me e vale per i miei figli
Ti insegno che passare con il rosso è pericoloso e non è da fare
Se scopri che una volta sono passata con il rosso non significa che quello che ti ho detto e insegnato non è vero.
Significa che quella volta per un motivo giusto o sbagliato che sia anche io sono andata contro un principio che so essere giusto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Egoismo mio??? Cioè ora l'egoista sarei io? No chi tradisce che distrugge una famiglia? Io non sto parlando di vendetta, ma mettere al corrente del VERO motivo.  Il cornuto/a oltre al danno si deve beccare anche la beffa di raccontare la favoletta? No devono saperlo visto che condiziona ANCHE la loro vita.


Io si cose di mio marito che se i miei figli sapessero è probabile che lo escluderebbero dalla loro vita per un pó e comunque il loro rapporto con lui cambierebbe radicalmente 
Da me queste cose non le sapranno mai perché quello che ha fatto è stato fatto "contro" di me e nulla c'entra con l'amore che lui prova per loro. 
Se alcune cose porteranno a una separazione finché potrò i miei figli non le scopriranno mai.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Mat78 ha detto:


> Egoismo mio??? Cioè ora l'egoista sarei io? No chi tradisce che distrugge una famiglia? Io non sto parlando di vendetta, ma mettere al corrente del VERO motivo.  Il cornuto/a oltre al danno si deve beccare anche la beffa di raccontare la favoletta? No devono saperlo visto che condiziona ANCHE la loro vita.


Si

Non è una parola brutta, significa fare qualcosa PER SE, per appagare un PROPRIO bisogno

E lo siamo tutti, da mattina a sera, mica solo tu, eh..?

Anche andare a far volontariato in Africa è egoismo, col vestito buono (faccio qualcosa per gli altri)  ma sempre egoismo è


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto di andare contro a un principio che si è insegnato non vuol dire che per noi quel principio non vale
> Non insegnerò mai ai miei figli a tradire e non passerò mai il concetto che é una cosa giusta e senza conseguenze
> Tradire è egoismo senza se e senza ma
> Il fatto che io abbia tradito non rende ai miei occhi il tradimento una cosa meno grave
> ...


Tutto vero, ma a un figlio che lo venisse a sapere e ti chiedesse conto del perchè gli hai insegnato certe cose e poi non le hai fatte, anzi hai fatto l'esatto contrario, non puoi rispondere "non sono affari tuoi", secondo me...


----------



## Mat78 (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si cose di mio marito che se i miei figli sapessero è probabile che lo escluderebbero dalla loro vita per un pó e comunque il loro rapporto con lui cambierebbe radicalmente
> Da me queste cose non le sapranno mai perché quello che ha fatto è stato fatto "contro" di me e nulla c'entra con l'amore che lui prova per loro.
> Se alcune cose porteranno a una separazione finché potrò i miei figli non le scopriranno mai.


Non è stato fatto solo contro di te. É stato fatto anche contro i vostri figli. Ha distrutto la vostra famiglia, le vostre vite, i vostri sacrifici ed i vostri sogni, non solo i tuoi. In tutto questo c'entrano e come i vostri figli.


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si cose di mio marito che se i miei figli sapessero è probabile che lo escluderebbero dalla loro vita per un pó e comunque il loro rapporto con lui cambierebbe radicalmente
> Da me queste cose non le sapranno mai perché quello che ha fatto è stato fatto "contro" di me e nulla c'entra con l'amore che lui prova per loro.
> Se alcune cose porteranno a una separazione *finché potrò* i miei figli non le scopriranno mai.


Ecco, secondo me la chiave è lì.

Tra sputtanare e mettere alla gogna di propria iniziativa e dare spiegazioni perchè i figli hanno saputo, o mentire per coprire c'è una grossa differenza.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Tutto vero, ma a un figlio che lo venisse a sapere e ti chiedesse conto del perchè gli hai insegnato certe cose e poi non le hai fatte, anzi hai fatto l'esatto contrario, non puoi rispondere "non sono affari tuoi", secondo me...


Non ho detto che risponderei così
Citavo [MENTION=6802]delfino curioso[/MENTION] che diceva che scoprendolo penserebbero che insegno una cosa in cui non credo e questo non è


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me la chiave è lì.
> 
> Tra sputtanare e mettere alla gogna di propria iniziativa e dare spiegazioni perchè i figli hanno saputo, o mentire per coprire c'è una grossa differenza.


Questo è vero.. non si può nulla contro ciò che è fuori dal nostro dominio

Se i figli han saputo.. beh.. che posso fare?

Ma c'è modo e modo di spiegare, insieme o separatamente

"Perché tua madre è una troiaccia di merda e ha rovinato il nostro sogno fatato" è un modo

"Perché purtroppo a volte le cose nella vita non vanno come sperato, e le strade tra una coppia possono dividersi irreparabilmente" è un altro modo

Dipende dal bisogno (egoismo)  di chi spiega, secondo me

Se preservare i figli prevale è un modo

Se scaricare SUI figli un dolore che non si sa domare, è un altro bisogno


----------



## trilobita (3 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Egoismo mio??? Cioè ora l'egoista sarei io? No chi tradisce che distrugge una famiglia? Io non sto parlando di vendetta, ma mettere al corrente del VERO motivo.  Il cornuto/a oltre al danno si deve beccare anche la beffa di raccontare la favoletta? No devono saperlo visto che condiziona ANCHE la loro vita.


Credo che dirlo di proposito ai figli non sia il massimo della correttezza.
Certo,non può essere una pretesa da parte  di chi corretto,per definizione,non lo è stato,forse più una scelta discrezionale di chi ha subito.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me la chiave è lì.
> 
> Tra sputtanare e mettere alla gogna di propria iniziativa e dare spiegazioni perchè i figli hanno saputo, o mentire per coprire c'è una grossa differenza.


Se i figli hanno saputo è inutile mentire
 [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION] pensa che devono sapere anche se non hanno scoperto


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con quale scopo concreto dovrebbero saperlo?
> 
> Nessuno, secondo me, che risponda a discorsi nobili di principi e compagnia bella
> 
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che a 25 anni si è maturi abbastanza per poter capire il "senso" delle parole, e comunque capire anche quando si raccontano "cazzate"; se il rapporto con i figli è basato sulla "comunicazione" è giusto farlo (insieme) in maniera adeguata all'accaduto e non perché vuoi cercare di screditare la persona che ha commesso un errore.
Poi per tutto il resto che scrivi se un genitore è uno psicopatico non è detto che lo debbano essere anche i figli.


----------



## fulminato (3 Giugno 2017)

Quindi, leggendo alcuni commenti un papa'/mamma traditi, alle domande del figlio del tipo : ma perche' mamma se n'e' andata? non mi vuole piu' bene ecc. dovremmo rispondere: non sono affari tuoi o raccontargli la favoletta della volpe e l'uva? oppure semplicemente rispondergli: ci siamo separati. e alla loro domanda di rimando: perche'? ci inventiamo una nuova favoletta.

 I figli non sono degli stupidotti, percepiscono alcune situazioni forse ancora prima di noi e qualsiasi sia l'eta' dei figli il tradimento del loro genitore e' vissuto al pari di una tragedia, forse la prima della loro vita. E' vissuto nello stesso modo in cui lo vive il tradito, un tradimento del nucleo familiare il posto nel quale ci si sente protetti.

Mi ritengo fortunato ad avere dei figli che vogliono capire le cause senza essere invasivi, se fossero distanti e indifferenti mi domanderei il perche'. 

[h=4][/h]


----------



## JON (3 Giugno 2017)

Il punto è che i figli vanno protetti dallo scossone che ha già devastato il tradito, se si mette al primo posto la sofferenza che certe situazioni impongono non si può non pensare che l'idea di giustizia in questo caso non sarebbe perseguibile, per non dire insensata e irresponsabile. Strumentalizzare i figli per uno scopo simile è stupido, e probabilmente in questo caso i danni alla loro educazione ed equilibrio sono già stati fatti, a prescindere da un eventuale tradimento.
Il tradimento, anche se con modalità diverse, avvia un conflitto interiore sia nel tradito che negli altri componenti coinvolti, è questo che conta ed è su questo che sarebbe il caso di ragionare quando ci trova a dover fronteggiare tutti i problemi che scaturiscono dal tradimento. Penso che non ci sia una soluzione univoca, a seconda dei casi bisognerà trovare il modo di affrontare la questione. E se una famiglia salta, ma anche no, per via di un tradimento non è detto che prima o poi non si debba affrontare proprio questo discorso.


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è vero.. non si può nulla contro ciò che è fuori dal nostro dominio
> 
> Se i figli han saputo.. beh.. che posso fare?
> 
> ...


Le spiegazioni "insieme" sono una versione edulcorata e concordata, e, per come la vedo io, lo fai se hai i figli piccoli.

Se i figli sono adulti, se fossi il tradito, lascerei all'altro il compito di spiegare, nel senso "hai fatto tu il danno, adesso alle domande rispondi tu", interverrei in modo "pesante" solo se ci fosse un tentativo di rovesciare le responsabilità.

In ogni caso, direi il minimo indispensabile ma non mentirei...


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Il fatto di andare contro a un principio che si è insegnato non vuol dire che per noi quel principio non vale*
> Non insegnerò mai ai miei figli a tradire e non passerò mai il concetto che é una cosa giusta e senza conseguenze
> Tradire è egoismo senza se e senza ma
> Il fatto che io abbia tradito non rende ai miei occhi il tradimento una cosa meno grave
> ...


farfy sono d'accordo, io intendevo solo che bisogna, una volta che i tuoi figli si accorgono che questo principio è stato da noi disatteso, spiegarne i motivi e non raccontargli "storie", fermo restando che saremo sempre le persone che loro hanno conosciuto.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che a 25 anni si è maturi abbastanza per poter capire il "senso" delle parole, e comunque capire anche quando si raccontano "cazzate"; se il rapporto con i figli è basato sulla "comunicazione" è giusto farlo (insieme) in maniera adeguata all'accaduto e non perché vuoi cercare di screditare la persona che ha commesso un errore.
> Poi per tutto il resto che scrivi se un genitore è uno psicopatico non è detto che lo debbano essere anche i figli.


Si, certo Delfino..

Ma.. per me l'EGOISMO individuale resta centrale, sempre, per ogni occasione

Io ad esempio ora sono al super.

Faccio la fila al banco per il prosciutto a taglio fresco, non prendo quello in buste

Sono egoista. Preferisco il taglio fresco che fare prima

Ma se fossero le 2015 di stasera prenderei quello in buste

Sarei EGOISTA allo stesso modo

Perché il mio bisogno di andare alla TV a vedere la Champions sarebbe mille volte più forte del piacere del taglio fresco

l'EGOISMO individuale è sempre centrale

In ciascuno di noi, per ogni nostra azione o iniziativa,  la più diversa.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Le spiegazioni "insieme" sono una versione edulcorata e concordata, e, per come la vedo io, lo fai se hai i figli piccoli.
> 
> Se i figli sono adulti, se fossi il tradito, lascerei all'altro il compito di spiegare, nel senso "hai fatto tu il danno, adesso alle domande rispondi tu", interverrei in modo "pesante" solo se ci fosse un tentativo di rovesciare le responsabilità.
> 
> In ogni caso, direi il minimo indispensabile ma non mentirei...


Concordare sarebbe il massimo...

Ma dipende dagli egoismo individuali nella circostanza specifica

Ovvio che se fossi io il tradito, vigilerei bene sul fatto che non mi vengano addossate responsabilità che non mi sento


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si cose di mio marito che se i miei figli sapessero è probabile che lo escluderebbero dalla loro vita per un pó e comunque il loro rapporto con lui cambierebbe radicalmente
> Da me queste cose non le sapranno mai perché quello che ha fatto è stato fatto "contro" di me e nulla c'entra con l'amore che lui prova per loro.
> Se alcune cose porteranno a una separazione finché potrò i miei figli non le scopriranno mai.


concordo, finchè la cosa rimane celata e un discorso nostro, il punto è proprio questo,ma se mai si venisse a sapere e cominciano le domande a quel punto cosa facciamo????????


----------



## Mat78 (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se i figli hanno saputo è inutile mentire
> [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION] pensa che devono sapere anche se non hanno scoperto


Farfalla, alla loro domanda del perché mamma e papà si separano cosa si dovrebbe rispondere? Io sono per dire la verità. Li proteggi raccontando la verità non aumentando il numero delle bugie che il traditore ha già riempito tutta la famiglia.


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, certo Delfino..
> 
> Ma.. per me l'EGOISMO individuale resta centrale, sempre, per ogni occasione
> 
> ...


Li però l'egoismo non c'entra sono scelte e priorità. Diventano egoismo se vanno a scapito di altri.

Se prendo il Sgt. Pepper's rimasterizzato anzichè un libro è una mia scelta ed una mia priorità che non arreca danno a nessuno.
Se mando a prendere la versione Deluxe in Francia perchè in Italia non esce e spendo quasi 6 volte tanto, senza dirlo a mia moglie, sono egoista perchè uso soldi famigliari per un mio capriccio, senza l'accordo degli altri...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Li però l'egoismo non c'entra sono scelte e priorità. Diventano egoismo se vanno a scapito di altri.
> 
> Se prendo il Sgt. Pepper's rimasterizzato anzichè un libro è una mia scelta ed una mia priorità che non arreca danno a nessuno.
> Se mando a prendere la versione Deluxe in Francia perchè in Italia non esce e spendo quasi 6 volte tanto, senza dirlo a mia moglie, sono egoista perchè uso soldi famigliari per un mio capriccio, senza l'accordo degli altri...


Mah.. tu come lo traduci egoismo?

Io con "una cosa che appaga un mio bisogno esclusivo superiore ad altri"

Che poi terzi ne godano, ne soffrano, ne beneficino, oppure ne restino danneggiati, per me sono solo effetti collaterali positivi o negativi, prodotti dal soddisfacimento del mio bisogno primario.

È chiaro che se voglio fare un fischio, e x questo eventuale gesto danneggio te, e x questo NON fischio, allora sembro bravo

Ma sono solo egoista uguale

Il mio BISOGNO di non danneggiati è semplicemente superiore al mio bisogno di fischiare

Ma sono egoista uguale (per me)

È solo il bisogno primario che è diverso (non arrecarti danno in alcun modo)


----------



## nina (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. tu come lo traduci egoismo?
> 
> Io con "una cosa che appaga un mio bisogno esclusivo superiore ad altri"
> 
> ...


Questa mi sa di supercazzola.


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. tu come lo traduci egoismo?
> 
> Io con "una cosa che appaga un mio bisogno esclusivo superiore ad altri"
> 
> ...


Non è come lo "traduco"... E' proprio che in italiano egoismo significa perseguire un proprio scopo, benessere o vantaggio, senza curarsi degli altri e del loro benessere, almeno che io sappia.

Quindi se non ci sono altri di cui ti dovresti curare non c'è un atto egoistico, a mio parere.

Poi vedi tu...

Nel tuo esempio:
- preferire andare a vedere la partita piuttosto che un miglior taglio di prosciutto è una tua PRIORITA' ma non si qualifica come EGOISMO perchè non devi occuparti di altri.
- preferire andare a vedere la partita piuttosto che un miglior taglio di prosciutto, quando i tuoi famigliari vorrebbero un miglior taglio di prosciutto E' un atto di egoismo, perchè non ti curi delle loro esigenze ma solo dei tuoi scopi...


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, certo Delfino..
> 
> Ma.. per me l'EGOISMO individuale resta centrale, sempre, per ogni occasione
> 
> ...


Secondo me questo non è egoismo, lo diventa nel momento in cui sai che a tua moglie non gli piacciono le "buste" e non le mangia.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Non è come lo "traduco"... E' proprio che in italiano egoismo significa perseguire un proprio scopo, benessere o vantaggio, senza curarsi degli altri e del loro benessere, almeno che io sappia.
> 
> Quindi se non ci sono altri di cui ti dovresti curare non c'è un atto egoistico, a mio parere.
> 
> ...


Eh.. ho capito cosa intendi...

Ma il punto è che se io preferisco far la fila per il taglio fresco, a rischio di perdermi in calcio di inizio, io lo faccio perché ho forte coscienza di una cosa:

Che quando li vedrò mangiare il taglio fresco e ringraziarmi, IO GODRÒ di più, rispetto al vedermi il calcio di inizio

Oppure non soffrirò fino a rovinarmi completamente la partita, poiché mi massacreranno i coglioni x il prosciutto in busta x tutta la partita.

E io ho forte consapevolezza di questo mio "maggiore piacere" rispetto a vedermi il calcio di inizio.

Non sarei mica un grand'uomo ..

Sarei un egoista uguale


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. ho capito cosa intendi...
> 
> Ma il punto è che se io preferisco far la fila per il taglio fresco, a rischio di perdermi in calcio di inizio, io lo faccio perché ho forte coscienza di una cosa:
> 
> ...


No.

Non   ci siamo... Forse sarai un narcisista, un "attention Whore", o magari sei solo uno che ha la sua famiglia come priorità, ma, per me, l'egoismo non ci azzecca proprio...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non   ci siamo... Forse sarai un narcisista, un "attention Whore", o magari sei solo uno che ha la sua famiglia come priorità, ma, per me, l'egoismo non ci azzecca proprio...


Prospettive diverse.. 

Sono semplicemente consapevole

Io SO che se domani dico: voglio andare a salvare gli immigrati che affogano nei mari di Sicilia: voglio sentirmi utile!

Io SO che lo faccio per ME

Per sentirmi utile, appunto

E gli immigrati che salverò me ne saranno infinitamente grati, peraltro

Ma lo farei PER ME. Per bisogno MIO

Egoismo, appunto.. con "effetti collaterali" MERAVIGLIOSI.. ma sempre egoismo


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prospettive diverse..
> 
> Io SO che se domani dico: voglio andare a salvare gli immigrati che affogano nei mari di Sicilia: voglio sentirmi utile!
> 
> ...


Io ci potrei vedere del narcisismo, appunto, culto di se stessi o della propria personalità, o la necessità dell'attenzione e ammirazione altrui, o magari una sincera intenzione di fare del bene. L'egoismo, mi spiace, continuo a non trovarlo...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Io ci potrei vedere del narcisismo, appunto, culto di se stessi o della propria personalità, o la necessità dell'attenzione e ammirazione altrui, o magari una sincera intenzione di fare del bene. L'egoismo, mi spiace, continuo a non trovarlo...


Alla fine è quasi meglio...

Ridefinire in senso egoistico ogni propria scelta, anche la più generosa o altruistica, apre in effetti la visuale a scenari particolari su di sé.. a volte (nel mio caso) anche spaventosi

Se ne può sicuramente fare a meno..


----------



## Lostris (3 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> I figli devono saperlo.  Chi tradisce deve pagarne le conseguenze su tutti i fronti.


Complimenti

:bleah:


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2017)

Mentire ancora. Perché ??? 
Meglio dire la verità anche se fa male. 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (3 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mentire ancora. Perché ???
> Meglio dire la verità anche se fa male.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nessuno dice che si debba mentire, ma dirlo ai figli _con lo scopo _di farla pagare al fedifrago non si può sentire.


----------



## trilobita (3 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che si debba mentire, ma dirlo ai figli _con lo scopo _di farla pagare al fedifrago non si può sentire.


Veramente,fino a non molti post fa,l'opinione dominante era che i figli devono assolutamente restarne fuori,che la cosa non li riguarda.
Ora invece bisogna informarli,con moderazione,senza metterli contro il genitore fallace.
Attendiamo ulteriori sviluppi...hai visto mai.....


----------



## Lostris (3 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Veramente,fino a non molti post fa,l'opinione dominante era che i figli devono assolutamente restarne fuori,che la cosa non li riguarda.
> Ora invece bisogna informarli,con moderazione,senza metterli contro il genitore fallace.
> Attendiamo ulteriori sviluppi...hai visto mai.....


Ognuno ha il suo sentire e fa quello che ritiene opportuno.

Per me i figli andrebbero tutelati dai problemi della coppia, di qualunque natura essi siano.
Questa tutela può concretizzarsi in forme diverse a seconda dell'età e delle circostanze e può andare dall'omettere certe verità a anche parlarne apertamente.

Non tutelo i miei figli quando li investo del mio odio o acredine verso il padre, quando implicitamente mi aspetto che si schierino, quando racconto dettagli intimi del mio rapporto di coppia.
A me sembra banale.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che si debba mentire, ma dirlo ai figli _con lo scopo _di farla pagare al fedifrago non si può sentire.


Quando in una famiglia uno dei due genitori tradisce, tradisce anche i figli..
Anche solo non dedicare il tempo libero ai figli e dedicarlo a l'amante e' tradire.. 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In generale è così, soprattutto se piccoli.
> Ma nel caso specifico dove i figli sono grandi cosa gli dici????
> Mamma e papà si separano perché non vanno più d'accordo (quando il giorno prima il loro rapporto era idilliaco)?????
> Non pensi che sia giusto dirgli la verità del perché quello che a loro è stato insegnato (come principi) non vale anche per noi?
> O pensi che se fosse successo a noi (da figli) ci sarebbe bastata una motivazione superficiale?


Ma certo che non possono essere trattati da vicini di casa!
Intendevo che non devono essere messi in condizione di entrare negli aspetti intimi sessuali-erotici.
Poi può accadere di dire cose che non dovrebbero essere dette, siamo umani e da sconvolti su parla di conseguenza.
Questo è comprensibile, quello che non è corretto è teorizzare di coinvolgerli scientemente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Quindi, leggendo alcuni commenti un papa'/mamma traditi, alle domande del figlio del tipo : ma perche' mamma se n'e' andata? non mi vuole piu' bene ecc. dovremmo rispondere: non sono affari tuoi o raccontargli la favoletta della volpe e l'uva? oppure semplicemente rispondergli: ci siamo separati. e alla loro domanda di rimando: perche'? ci inventiamo una nuova favoletta.
> 
> I figli non sono degli stupidotti, percepiscono alcune situazioni forse ancora prima di noi e qualsiasi sia l'eta' dei figli il tradimento del loro genitore e' vissuto al pari di una tragedia, forse la prima della loro vita. E' vissuto nello stesso modo in cui lo vive il tradito, un tradimento del nucleo familiare il posto nel quale ci si sente protetti.
> 
> Mi ritengo fortunato ad avere dei figli che vogliono capire le cause senza essere invasivi, se fossero distanti e indifferenti mi domanderei il perche'.


Sono adulti e puoi tranquillamente parlare di tradimento.
I perché sono cosa che riguarda i genitori.
Questa è la teoria.


----------



## trilobita (3 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo sentire e fa quello che ritiene opportuno.
> 
> Per me i figli andrebbero tutelati dai problemi della coppia, di qualunque natura essi siano.
> Questa tutela può concretizzarsi in forme diverse a seconda dell'età e delle circostanze e può andare dall'omettere certe verità a anche parlarne apertamente.
> ...


Credo,si parlasse del caso di specie,dove i figli sono più che maggiorenni,ormai già da tempo affrancati dalla casa genitoriale.
I figli sono già informati,uno è palesemente irritato con la madre.
Chi imputa a fulminato una eccessiva fretta nel far scoppiare la bomba,orientando,forse,l'opinione dei figli.
Chi dice che i figli,già adulti,possano valutare autonomamente e non essere plagiati.
Questo è il succo.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando in una famiglia uno dei due genitori tradisce, tradisce anche i figli..
> Anche solo non dedicare il tempo libero ai figli e dedicarlo a l'amante e' tradire..
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non sempre succede 
E mi domando  Li tradisco anche se li lascio ai nonni per andare in  palestra o dal parrucchiere? Perché anche lì tolgo tempo a loro


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono adulti e puoi tranquillamente parlare di tradimento.
> I perché sono cosa che riguarda i genitori.
> Questa è la teoria.


Allora anche i miei suoceri erano grandi, hanno fatto pure la seconda guerra mondiale, mentre io alla loro stessa età in cui scappavano dalle bombe, giocavo con le biglie

Per cui, a suo tempo, potevo tranquillamente dirgli che il "troione" della loro figlia aveva fatto quel che fece

Se volevo. Se avevo bisogno di umiliarla (il troione.. ehm.. cioè.. mia moglie)


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che non possono essere trattati da vicini di casa!
> Intendevo che non devono essere messi in condizione di entrare negli aspetti intimi sessuali-erotici.
> Poi può accadere di dire cose che non dovrebbero essere dette, siamo umani e da sconvolti su parla di conseguenza.
> Questo è comprensibile, *quello che non è corretto è teorizzare di coinvolgerli scientemente.*


*
*
Sul grassetto la penso uguale


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora anche i miei suoceri erano grandi, hanno fatto pure la seconda guerra mondiale, mentre io alla loro stessa età in cui scappavano dalle bombe, giocavo con le biglie
> 
> Per cui, a suo tempo, potevo tranquillamente dirgli che il "troione" della loro figlia aveva fatto quel che fece
> 
> Se volevo. Se avevo bisogno di umiliarla (il troione.. ehm.. cioè.. mia moglie)


Vai per estremi.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai per estremi.


No, x bisogni.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2017)

Uno/a che ha un amante quanto tempo dedica ai figli ???

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, x bisogni.


Se ti separi, soprattutto tipo fulmine a ciel sereno, una spiegazione è impossibile non darla alle persone di famiglia.
Tu hai aggiunto un giudizio (pesante) che non è indispensabile.
Se invece i due se la sbrigano tra loro e ricompongono la frattura, non c'è da dire obbligatoriamente niente a nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai aggiunto un giudizio (pesante) che non è indispensabile.


Io ovviamente ho fatto un esempio ipotetico.

Il giudizio pesante che in quell'esempio ho messo, in realtà E' INDISPENSABILE per chi lo dovesse mettere (se lo mette)

Proprio perché secondo me RISPONDE a un suo bisogno preciso, come dicevo anche stamani

La quasi unica cosa che x un tradito, volendo, è interessante da indagare, in mezzo a tutte queste macerie, è appunto il suo BISOGNO di metter quell'eventuale carico

Se ne ha voglia e capacità (e coraggio)

Sennò.. è uguale ..


----------



## stany (3 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti separi, soprattutto tipo fulmine a ciel sereno, una spiegazione è impossibile non darla alle persone di famiglia.
> Tu hai aggiunto un giudizio (pesante) che non è indispensabile.
> Se invece i due se la sbrigano tra loro e ricompongono la frattura, non c'è da dire obbligatoriamente niente a nessuno.


Infatti,meglio non dire ai familiari.


----------



## nina (3 Giugno 2017)

Da figlia cui non è mai stato nascosto da mia madre il cattivo comportamento di suo padre (ed ero molto piccola, mia madre non si è mai permessa di scendere nei dettagli, ma io capivo benissimo lo stesso), mi permetto di dire la mia: il rispetto per un genitore non è innato. Il rispetto va guadagnato. Io i miei li ho sempre visti come esseri umani, e vi dirò, non ho mai smesso di amare mio padre: ho continuato ad amarlo di un amore smisurato, ma vedere mia madre uccidersi di dolore e sapere che era colpa sua mi ha dato la possibilità di non idolatrarlo, e soprattutto di non farne un santo una volta che è morto, dato che poco ci manca che il suo lato della famiglia gli faccia un altarino. Un po' di rancore gliel'ho sempre portato, certo, ma più per il suo modo di fare il padre. Era gistificato anche quello da tanti fattori, certo, ma se ti comporti da stronzo, ti comporti da stronzo. E se hai tirato su dei figli che non abbiano il quoziente intellettivo ed emozionale di un cespo di lattuga, vi assicuro che i figli riescono a separare. Certe volte, mia madre mi prende ancora oggi da parte e mi dice "mi dispiace di averti parlato male di tuo padre in passato, non meritavi." E io le ho sempre risposto: "Ma lui meritava sì, invece. Io gli voglio bene perché è mio padre, ma per te era tuo marito e ti ha oggettivamente trattata come il cazzo... poi vabbe', era destino che dovesse campar poco, e forse è meglio che si è tolto gli sfizi, se aveva qualcosa da pagare, l'ha pagata, e pure con dignità.".
Da un lato l'essere stata sempre trattata come una persona adulta un po' di peso me lo ha sempre messo, addosso, ma vuoi mettere l'essere trattato da adulto con l'essere trattato da deficiente? Sinceramente mi piace avere un'idea veritiera delle persone, che siano o meno genitori. E anche se uno dei due genitori dovesse venirti a dire del tradimento dell'altro per rabbia, perché si sente ferito, oppure umiliato... beh, è umano, comprensibile, se non, in certi casi, proprio legittimo.


----------



## Frithurik (3 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono adulti e puoi tranquillamente parlare di tradimento.
> I perché sono cosa che riguarda i genitori.
> Questa è la teoria.


Assurdo,!!!!  La mamma mi ha tradito, perche'?. non l'ho posso dire.
Ma neanche a pensarlo.Cornuto si ma passare per scemo mai.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Assurdo,!!!!  La mamma mi ha tradito, perche'?. non l'ho posso dire.
> Ma neanche a pensarlo.Cornuto si ma passare per scemo mai.


Ma il perché è da individuare con i figli? Dire che non si scopava da tre anni o che lo si faceva tutti i giorni è da dire ai figli? Ma tu figli ne hai?


----------



## Frithurik (4 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il perché è da individuare con i figli? Dire che non si scopava da tre anni o che lo si faceva tutti i giorni è da dire ai figli? Ma tu figli ne hai?


Si, Ma che centra questo discorso, certo che non vado a dire ai miei figli se si scopa o no , ma in questo caso i figli sono adulti, e secondo  me devono sapere il perche' della rottura della relazione, che prima di qualche giorno fa' era idilliaca, poi se i figli sono piccoli ,adolescenti ,se ne parlera' poi , ma con le dovute maniere e precauzioni e al suo tempo .


----------



## mistral (4 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Si, Ma che centra questo discorso, certo che non vado a dire ai miei figli se si scopa o no , ma in questo caso i figli sono adulti, e secondo  me devono sapere il perche' della rottura della relazione, che prima di qualche giorno fa' era idilliaca, poi se i figli sono piccoli ,adolescenti ,se ne parlera' poi , ma con le dovute maniere e precauzioni e al suo tempo .


Qui si continua e non ci si capisce su due discorsi differenti .
Se avviene la separazione con figli grandi,nessuno dice che la causa non debba essere rivelata.Specie se il tradimento avviene in una coppia al di sopra di ogni sospetto.Io per esempio non avrei potuto dire ai figli dalla sera alla mattina che ci separavamo perché la convivenza era diventata impossibile visto che le nostre discussioni sono sempre avvenute a quattr'occhi ,a me non è mai piaciuto o interessato coinvolgere altri o cercare tifo e consensi.E vi assicuro che se avessi reso noti i motivi dei miei troppi malcontenti,il tifo da stadio lo avrei avuto tutto per me.Quindi il mio non era paraculismo ma tentativo di preservare la sua immagine davanti a figli e società anche familiare.Oltre ad evitare di sentirmi dire di essere una cretina ad aver avvallato e coperto per anni certi suoi comportamenti.
Avrei per forza dovuto dire (per essere credibile) che il padre aveva un'altra ,anzi quando propendevo per la separazione ho detto che questa volta io non avrei fatto da scudo e la spiegazione ai figli sarebbe stata compito suo.
Cio che ai figli non è dato sapere ,sono i perché che riguardano unicamente la coppia.Particolari che a loro non aggiungerebbero nulla se non disgusto.

Se una coppia è già a rotoli,non è nemmeno necessario dire ai figli del tradimento.Bastano già le liti ,le  discussioni e l'indifferenza che eventualmente vivevano quotidianamente .
Non sottovalutiamo poi gli effetti futuri su un figlio maschio che viene edotto sulla troiaggine della madre ,se è troia lei figuriamoci le altre donne .Oppure l'effetto di un padre marchiato come  puttaniere che potrebbero portare una figlia a vederlo specchiato negli altri uomini.Ragazzi che partono con questi preconcetti avranno forse difficoltà a stimare il sesso opposto .

ps
mio suocero aveva il padre "puttaniere master level" ma ovviamente nel profondo sud degli anni 50 ,le troie erano le donne che frequentava,lui era una povera vittima del suo cazzo.
Mio suocero ( il figlio) ovviamente era convinto che tutte le donne fossero troie perché di fronte alla corte di un uomo non potevano resistere (il suo metro di paragone erano quelle facili che frequentava in certi ambienti).
In conseguenza alla sua ossessione ,mia suocera viveva sotto controllo e lui arrivò a dirmi che controllava anche me per gli stessi motivi ovvero la mutanda che alle donne cade troppo facilmente.
Non penso che se il padre gli avesse evitato di fargli passare come normale la merda che faceva vivere ai figli,mio suocero avrebbe avuto certe ideee e vere e proprie ossessioni e fisse.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> *L'importante è che ti incazzi uguale anche nel caso sia tuo padre a scoparsi un'altra, altrimenti sei anche sessista.
> *
> Secondo me comunque a botta calda ci si può anche incazzare, di sicuro non si rimane indifferenti perché è un comportamento disgregante a livello famigliare.
> C'è il dispiacere per il dolore, aggravato dal fatto che sia un genitore ad averlo causato all'altro, c'è la rottura della presunta armonia famigliare, c'è che, quando accade così vicino, ci si fa delle domande sull'amore e sui rapporti di coppia, si può perdere fiducia, spesso inoltre si arriva a giudicare i propri genitori, a volte impietosamente, in quanto donna o uomo.
> ...


A un figlio maschio è impossibile "incazzarsi uguale" per il tradimento della madre e il tradimento del padre. Non parlo della quantità dell'incazzatura, ma della sua qualità, che è diversa. La vita non è politically correct.

Motivo: per un figlio maschio, il rapporto affettivo con la madre è anche carnale, il rapporto affettivo con il padre no. 

Dunque un figlio maschio, posto di fronte al tradimento della madre, proverà inevitabilmente anche gelosia, e insieme disgusto per la sua gelosia (perchè tradendo il padre, ella gli ha fatto venire in mente che la madre è anche una donna con una sua vita erotica, una vita erotica che nell'infanzia il figlio ha sicuramente desiderato sequestrare per sè, non nel senso brutale di scoparsela ma nel senso di godere in esclusiva delle meraviglie del suo corpo: un desiderio a cui poneva limite proprio il padre, ora tradito, sconfitto e debole, quindi non più capace di fargli scudo). 

Il tradimento del padre, per un figlio maschio, è tradimento della lealtà e della legge che il padre rappresenta. Può essere devastante, ma qui la gelosia proprio non c'entra. 

Per una figlia femmina, il tradimento del padre coniuga sia la gelosia e il disgusto della gelosia, sia il tradimento della legge e della lealtà, e spesso provoca, come reazione, la promiscuità sessuale, e addirittura, in casi non così rari, la tentazione di prostituirsi.
Se la figlia femmina è già biologicamente donna, il tradimento della madre riattiva il desiderio per il padre e la competizione con la madre.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> I figli devono saperlo.  Chi tradisce deve pagarne le conseguenze su tutti i fronti.


Ma per l'amor di Dio...


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Farfalla, alla loro domanda del perché mamma e papà si separano cosa si dovrebbe rispondere? Io sono per dire la verità. Li proteggi raccontando la verità non aumentando il numero delle bugie che il traditore ha già riempito tutta la famiglia.


C'è un comandamento che dice: "Onora il padre e la madre". Onora, non "ama". 

Il modo migliore per consentire ai figli di onorare i genitori è che i genitori non facciano cose disonorevoli. Se uno dei genitori fa una cosa disonorevole come tradire, l'altro genitore ha due scelte: o glielo dice pari pari, e impedisce ai figli di onorare entrambi i genitori. O se lo tiene per sè, e glielo consente.

Non poter onorare entrambi i genitori è una disgrazia che ci si porta dietro per tutta la vita, e che te la cambia decisamente in peggio. 

Vedi tu.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Giugno 2017)

Ma un genitore che tradisce onora i figli ??? 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nina (4 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> C'è un comandamento che dice: "Onora il padre e la madre". Onora, non "ama".
> 
> Il modo migliore per consentire ai figli di onorare i genitori è che i genitori non facciano cose disonorevoli. Se uno dei genitori fa una cosa disonorevole come tradire, l'altro genitore ha due scelte: o glielo dice pari pari, e impedisce ai figli di onorare entrambi i genitori. O se lo tiene per sè, e glielo consente.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Però spesso amare è molto più facile che onorare, in tutti i sensi: non sempre si amano persone di cui si ha rispetto e viceversa, in tutti i rapporti umani.


----------



## nina (4 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma un genitore che tradisce onora i figli ???
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


No. Ma penso che il punto sia proprio questo.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Giugno 2017)

Dedicare il tempo all'amante e non ai figli é giusto ???

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dedicare il tempo all'amante e non ai figli é giusto ???
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


O stabiliamo che se hai un figlio dedichi a lui ogni minuto libero per cui oltre lavorare non fai o qualunque minuto tu passi lontano dai figli per cos'è tuo è tempo non dedicato 
Poi non so io non ho mai dedicato il tempo che potevo stare con i miei all'amante 
Nel tempo poi non interessava a loro trascorrere quel tempo con me avevano di meglio da fare


----------



## oriente70 (4 Giugno 2017)

Un genitore che dedica il suo tempo libero con l'amante e non lo dedica ai figli che genitore é???

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quoto. Però spesso amare è molto più facile che onorare, in tutti i sensi: non sempre si amano persone di cui si ha rispetto e viceversa, in tutti i rapporti umani.


Verissimo. Eros fa quello che gli pare.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma un genitore che tradisce onora i figli ???
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Naturalmente no. Solo che se tu vuoi punire il genitore che tradisce con un colpo di sponda che prima tocca i figli e poi tocca lui metti i figli sotto il fuoco amico. Che genitore è il genitore che danneggia i figli per punire il coniuge?


----------



## nina (4 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Verissimo. Eros fa quello che gli pare.


Nello specifico di questo caso, uno razionalmente può dire che mio padre non meritava rispetto ma io come faccio a non volergli bene? Lui me ne voleva, anche se non era in grado di fare il padre. Di questo sono sicura. Si poteva far carico del mio giudizio, ma non del mio odio.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nello specifico di questo caso, uno razionalmente può dire che mio padre non meritava rispetto ma io come faccio a non volergli bene? Lui me ne voleva, anche se non era in grado di fare il padre. Di questo sono sicura. Si poteva far carico del mio giudizio, ma non del mio odio.


E tu fai benissimo a volergliene, anche se certo il conflitto tra il tuo amore e il tuo giudizio ti ha fatto e ti farà soffrire molto. Già che ci siamo, perchè non ne parli al tuo psicanalista? il conflitto tra amore e giudizio non è un episodio limitato al tuo rapporto con tuo padre, no?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Giugno 2017)

Farfalla forse per te...  Ma ci sono persone che  scaricano gli impegni famigliari al partner per divertirsi...  Quindi i traditi sono anche i figli e anche loro sono vittime 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nina (4 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E tu fai benissimo a volergliene, anche se certo il conflitto tra il tuo amore e il tuo giudizio ti ha fatto e ti farà soffrire molto. Già che ci siamo, perchè non ne parli al tuo psicanalista? il conflitto tra amore e giudizio non è un episodio limitato al tuo rapporto con tuo padre, no?


A quanto pare no. A giudicare da quello che è successo con la mia ex, no: mi fa schifo quello che ha fatto, però a prescindere dai suoi sentimenti, temo di amarla ancora... penso sia un po' la stessa cosa. Però fino a che arrivo a papà mi sa che l'è un po' lunga. Sì, effettivamente è una cosa che mi ha causato molta sofferenza: mi ero sempre promessa, innamorandomi, che non avrei fatto passare a nessuno quello che ha passato mia madre. Aggiungici che è morto, ergo non gli posso chiedere più una ceppa di niente. Quindi, per tornare in-topic, io sono convinta che i figli debbano sapere, senza entrare nei dettagli intimi... possibilmente, ma non è indispensabile, senza avere dal genitore tradito una versione dei fatti avvelenatissima dal rancore. Anche se, in quel caso, un figlio (adulto o quasi tale) intelligente dovrebbe vedere dov'è il semplice rancore, dov'è il dolore, e dov'è quella verità che sta nel mezzo, e dovrebbe riuscire a farsi una sua idea che non sia completamente polarizzata.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A quanto pare no. A giudicare da quello che è successo con la mia ex, no: mi fa schifo quello che ha fatto, però a prescindere dai suoi sentimenti, temo di amarla ancora... penso sia un po' la stessa cosa. Però fino a che arrivo a papà mi sa che l'è un po' lunga. Sì, effettivamente è una cosa che mi ha causato molta sofferenza: mi ero sempre promessa, innamorandomi, che non avrei fatto passare a nessuno quello che ha passato mia madre. *Aggiungici che è morto, ergo non gli posso chiedere più una ceppa di niente*. Quindi, per tornare in-topic, io sono convinta che i figli debbano sapere, senza entrare nei dettagli intimi... possibilmente, ma non è indispensabile, senza avere dal genitore tradito una versione dei fatti avvelenatissima dal rancore. Anche se, in quel caso, un figlio (adulto o quasi tale) intelligente dovrebbe vedere dov'è il semplice rancore, dov'è il dolore, e dov'è quella verità che sta nel mezzo, e dovrebbe riuscire a farsi una sua idea che non sia completamente polarizzata.


Però gli puoi parlare. Non sai se ti ascolta, ma gli puoi parlare, no?


----------



## nina (4 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Però gli puoi parlare. Non sai se ti ascolta, ma gli puoi parlare, no?


Gli parlo sempre. Ma meglio non dirlo a voce troppo alta .


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Gli parlo sempre. Ma meglio non dirlo a voce troppo alta .


Sì, meglio, sennò te rinchiudono...:rotfl:


----------



## nina (4 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, meglio, sennò te rinchiudono...:rotfl:


Ecco, appunto. Dico questo al dottore e il TSO non me lo leva nessuno!  :rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2017)

I miei me lo hanno detto, il motivo del divorzio, da bambino.
Me lo hanno detto volendomi coinvolgere nella loro perdita di fiducia, nei loro rancori, nelle loro frustrazioni.
Per anni mi sono chiesto chi effettivamente avesse ragione tra papà e mamma, perché tu bambino vorresti capire chi dei due è il buono e chi il cattivo per calibrare il rapporto che hai verso di loro.
Poi a un certo punto la questione è passata in secondo piano.
E ho capito che non aveva ragione nessuno. 
Erano cazzi loro che hanno fatto diventare mie per una gran parte della mia vita, rovinando la mia visione dei rapporti umani che gestivo con l'ansia di chi li ha visti gestire sempre tra le barricate.
Non sono mai riuscito a voler bene a loro come si dovrebbe a dei genitori.
Il loro rancore è divenuto il mio.


----------



## Divì (5 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I miei me lo hanno detto, il motivo del divorzio, da bambino.
> Me lo hanno detto volendomi coinvolgere nella loro perdita di fiducia, nei loro rancori, nelle loro frustrazioni.
> Per anni mi sono chiesto chi effettivamente avesse ragione tra papà e mamma, perché tu bambino vorresti capire chi dei due è il buono e chi il cattivo per calibrare il rapporto che hai verso di loro.
> Poi a un certo punto la questione è passata in secondo piano.
> ...


Dovresti vedere il film Mr Nobody


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Dovresti vedere il film Mr Nobody


Mi incuriosisce.
Lo guarderò.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

*...*



oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma ci sono persone che  scaricano gli impegni famigliari al partner per divertirsi...




Beh.. Persone che "scaricano" impegni familiari ne esistono eccome, anche per divertirsi scopando fuori

Ma non è che se lasci il figliolo da governare e la famiglia con la cena a pane e prosciutto, per andare al circolo della bocciofila alle riunioni del comitato direttivo, oppure agli incontri culturali per parlare delle figure femminili dipinte da Simone Martini o dal Botticelli, allora sei tanto bravo/a

Se c'è un evidente "scarico" di impegni familiari x farsi (a tutto tondo) i cazzi propri x gusto proprio (e diciamolo senza problemi, anche e non fossero scopate), non è che sia un granché in ogni caso.

che poi tutti noi preferiremmo un miliardo di volte venir "scaricati" perché la moglie (o il marito) DEVE andare a discorrere dei dipinti di Simone Martini, anziché per "divertirsi" con altra compagnia, questo mi pare del tutto evidente

Ma lo "scarico" se c'è.. resta pari pari in ogni caso.. ed è quello in primis, che eventualmente fa male

così come resta anche il panino col prosciutto, così come resta il figliolo da governare


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

E se pensano solo i fatti loro che la fanno a fare una famiglia ?
Difficilmente un genitore mette prima la partita di carte e poi i figli.... se vogliamo chiamarlo genitore. 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E se pensano solo i fatti loro che la fanno a fare una famiglia ?
> Difficilmente un genitore mette prima la partita di carte e poi i figli.... se vogliamo chiamarlo genitore.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


quindi tu non hai mai lasciato i tuoi figli per fare qualcosa?


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

No ne io ne la mia compagna... E ne ho 3 di figli 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No ne io ne la mia compagna... E ne ho 3 di figli
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi nessun spazio vostro nè singolo nè di coppia?


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Quando uno di noi due vuole dedicarsi un po' di tempo per se..  Ci mettiamo d'accordo.. e uno dei due é sempre presente 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Difficilmente un genitore mette prima la partita di carte e poi i figli.... se vogliamo chiamarlo genitore.


Io non ne sono così sicuro... 

Chiamiamoli come ci piace o come ci rassicura chiamarli,  ma al di là di come ci piace chiamarli,  SONO genitori.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando uno di noi due vuole dedicarsi un po' di tempo per se..  Ci mettiamo d'accordo.. e uno dei due é sempre presente
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi vedi che anche tu lasci i tuoi figli a lei per dedicarti tempo. Seguendo il tuo ragionamento li tradisci anche tu, cosa che ovviamente io non penso. 
Vero anche che, ma siamo OT, per me è fondamentale ricavare spazi anche per la coppia. Ho sempre distinto coppia e famiglia


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Un genitore per me ha delle responsabilità verso i figli... Poi ognuno fa quello che gli pare...  

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

*...*



oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando uno di noi due vuole dedicarsi un po' di tempo per se..  Ci mettiamo d'accordo.. e uno dei due é sempre presente
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Credo tu ti renderai conto facilmente che adesso che stai scrivendo qui, stai prendendoti "tempo per te" e lo stai togliendo ai tuoi figli, volendo...

Invece che scrivere qui "per te" potresti scrivere qualcosa per loro, un bigliettino, un pensiero...

Sei conscio che praticamente gli stai togliendo tempo e pensieri, tu come ovviamente ogni genitore che scrive qui dentro, per "piacere tuo"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando uno di noi due vuole dedicarsi un po' di tempo per se..  Ci mettiamo d'accordo.. e uno dei due é sempre presente
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


è ovvio, non è che i figli vengono lasciati soli. Salvo nonni onnipresenti, che.......se fanno troppo spesso i baby-sitter deresponsabilizzano i genitori.
Comunque è giusto ricavarsi degli spazi personali, altrimenti si rischia di cadere nella routine, la noia è un gran nemico.


----------



## francoff (5 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo tu ti renderai conto facilmente che adesso che stai scrivendo qui, stai prendendoti "tempo per te" e lo stai togliendo ai tuoi figli, volendo...
> 
> Invece che scrivere qui "per te" potresti scrivere qualcosa per loro, un bigliettino, un pensiero...
> 
> Sei conscio che praticamente gli stai togliendo tempo e pensieri, tu come ovviamente ogni genitore che scrive qui dentro, per "piacere tuo"?


 che caxxata!!


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Farfalla vuoi girare la frittata...  No va bene ... Ora i ragazzi sono grandi e abbiamo più tempo... Ti dico che comunque quando hanno un problema per me é un'attimo cancellare i miei pochi svaghi. Come ho potuto notare anche per la mia compagna. 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un genitore per me ha delle responsabilità verso i figli... Poi ognuno fa quello che gli pare...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Puoi spiegarti meglio se ti va


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Farfalla vuoi girare la frittata...  No va bene ... Ora i ragazzi sono grandi e abbiamo più tempo... Ti dico che comunque quando hanno un problema per me é un'attimo cancellare i miei pochi svaghi. Come ho potuto notare anche per la mia compagna.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


guarda io non sto girando proprio nulla
Ti ho detto come la penso
Certo non ho mai lasciato i miei figli nemmeno per andare a fare la spesa se in quel momento avevano bisogno di me e sono sempre stata intercambiabile con il padre.
La mia non era una critica. Conosco diversi genitori che non si sono mai assentati insieme dalla famiglia.
Per me e per l'importanza che per me ha sempre avuto la coppia era impossible una simbiosi con i figli simile. Ma in questo siamo tutti diversi
Ovvio che non ho lasciato i miei figli spesso ma sicuramente l'abbiamo fatto complice il fatto di avere dei nonni che erano felice ogni tanto di averli a dormire da loro.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> che caxxata!!


Eh lo so.. 

Dà sempre noia scoprire che si potrebbe fare qualcosa di più x i propri figli


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarti meglio se ti va


Per me  un genitore deve essere sempre presente anche quando non ce n'è bisogno " almeno uno" .  Poi come ripeto ognuno tratta i figli come reputa piu' opportuno...

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Farfalla io non ti sto giudicando sto solo esprimendo un mio pensiero..

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è ovvio, non è che i figli vengono lasciati soli. Salvo nonni onnipresenti, che.......se fanno troppo spesso i baby-sitter deresponsabilizzano i genitori.
> Comunque è giusto ricavarsi degli spazi personali, altrimenti si rischia di cadere nella routine, la noia è un gran nemico.


Ginevra riusciamo anche a trovare del tempo da dedicare a noi [emoji6] 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ginevra riusciamo anche a trovare del tempo da dedicare a noi [emoji6]   Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Bravo  è così che si deve fare.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> *Per me  un genitore deve essere sempre presente anche quando non ce n'è bisogno* " almeno uno" .  Poi come ripeto ognuno tratta i figli come reputa piu' opportuno...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ma anche no... lasciamoli respirare 
Credo che gradualmente crescendo i figli debbano imparare solo a _percepire_ la presenza dei genitori (funzionali a dar loro sicurezza) anche quando assenti, non ad averli col fiato sul collo sempre.
E' necessario affinché sviluppino l'autonomia e crescano diventando individui adulti e responsabili.
Gli spazi di coppia (ma anche individuali) poi sono fondamentali e non vanno a scapito dei figli quando sono utili a rafforzare la coppia.
Portarsi dietro i figli a 10 anni per fare la spesa è un modo solo per rassicurare il genitore, non il bambino a cui indubbiamente non gliene può fregare molto di passare il proprio tempo al supermercato.
Piuttosto ritagliamoci del tempo per far stare i bambini con i coetanei, farli giocare tra loro.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

*...*



oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me  un genitore deve essere sempre presente anche quando non ce n'è bisogno " almeno uno" .  Poi come ripeto ognuno tratta i figli come reputa piu' opportuno...


Ok.. ma qui mi risulta non scriva nessuno/a che lascia figli piccoli soli in casa x andare a fare chissà che, quindi nessun problema

Ognuno tratta i figli come reputa più opportuno, ma se non fa quel che fate voi (magari li lascia qualche ora dai nonni) che genitore è secondo te?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Farfalla vuoi girare la frittata...  No va bene ... Ora i ragazzi sono grandi e abbiamo più tempo... Ti dico che comunque quando hanno un problema per me é un'attimo cancellare i miei pochi svaghi. Come ho potuto notare anche per la mia compagna.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche per me è lo stesso, però.....ogni tanto mi viene da pensare che sono troppo disponibile, considerato che sono grandi. Mio marito questa cosa me la rimprovera spesso.
Ma è più forte di me, prima sempre le loro necessità.
Ho sempre timore di sottovalutare il loro problema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no... lasciamoli respirare
> Credo che gradualmente crescendo i figli debbano imparare solo a _percepire_ la presenza dei genitori (funzionali a dar loro sicurezza) anche quando assenti, non ad averli col fiato sul collo sempre.
> E' necessario affinché sviluppino l'autonomia e crescano diventando individui adulti e responsabili.
> Gli spazi di coppia (ma anche individuali) poi sono fondamentali e non vanno a scapito dei figli quando sono utili a rafforzare la coppia.
> ...


i miei sono GRANDI, eppure prima di uscire chiedo sempre se posso andare tranquilla o hanno bisogno qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Farfalla io non ti sto giudicando sto solo esprimendo un mio pensiero..
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


E fai benissino a esprimerlo, siamo qui per confrontarci. Non mi sento giudicata. E non lo faccio con te


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Danny  devo dire che ai miei figli ogni tanto gli do compiti e libertà che comportano un minimo di responsabilità...  Ogni tanto anche scontrandoci   con le opinioni di altri genitori..
Io poi mi diverto a riprenderli per le stesse cavolate che ho fatto io da giovane...
Poi per me anche mandarli a fare la spesa da soli li fa crescere.
Tutto aiuta a crescere nel bene o nel male... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nina (5 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no... lasciamoli respirare
> Credo che gradualmente crescendo i figli debbano imparare solo a _percepire_ la presenza dei genitori (funzionali a dar loro sicurezza) anche quando assenti, non ad averli col fiato sul collo sempre.
> E' necessario affinché sviluppino l'autonomia e crescano diventando individui adulti e responsabili.
> Gli spazi di coppia (ma anche individuali) poi sono fondamentali e non vanno a scapito dei figli quando sono utili a rafforzare la coppia.
> ...


In effetti io stavo per dire "che ansia", onestamente...


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ognuno fa quello che si sente di fare...  Io non posso giudicare..  Vi sto rendendo partecipi di un mio modo di vivere la vita... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

*...*



oriente70 ha detto:


> Skorpio ognuno fa quello che si sente di fare...  Io non posso giudicare..  Vi sto rendendo partecipi di un mio modo di vivere la vita...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma nessuno credo si sente giudicato, tranquillo..

Ognuno fa come può e come si sente

Io x mio figlio mi spacco in 20.. figurati...

So peraltro che si può essere ottimi genitori non spaccandosi in 20 come faccio io.. tutto qui


----------



## oriente70 (5 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio Per me fai solo bene....  
Il tempo dedicato a chi vuoi bene non e' mai tempo sprecato... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fairman (5 Giugno 2017)

*Deformazione Genitoriale.*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i miei sono GRANDI, eppure prima di uscire chiedo sempre se posso andare tranquilla o hanno bisogno qualcosa.



Anche i miei sono grandi, e vivono per conto loro, ma se non li sento una volta tutti i giorni, mi manca qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Anche i miei sono grandi, e vivono per conto loro, ma se non li sento una volta tutti i giorni, mi manca qualcosa.


I miei sono ancora in casa ma uno/due/dieci messaggi al giorno glieli mando:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Skorpio Per me fai solo bene....
> Il tempo dedicato a chi vuoi bene non e' mai tempo sprecato...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sicuramente.


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me c'è un grande discrimine tra occuparsi dei figli ed essere dediti solo a loro. Ed è quel discrimine che consente ad un genitore di essere sereno e di non fare diventare un figlio una sorta di appendice. Mi spiego: portare un bambino la sera tardi al concerto di musica classica, costringendolo a sciropparsi una cosa non adatta alla sua età e' decisamente peggio che lasciarlo per una sera dai nonni. Per me un bravo genitore sa anche quando  "mollare". Mio figlio va all'asilo nido ed è contentissimo di questo suo "spazio". E non credo di dirlo per fare, come si suol dire, di necessità virtù. Ne' mi sento in colpa se a fine giornata, dopo averlo portato al parco, lo lascio un'ora con i nonni per sbrigare le ultime cose in tranquillità. Certo: se avessi avuto un marito più presente, magari sarebbe stato meglio. Però non sta crescendo trascurato. Quello che mi spiace e' che giocoforza respira il clima di casa, che non è bello. Però non mi rimprovero certo di delegare, preferisco fargli sentire che comunque la mamma c'è. E questa è una cosa che non so spiegare, la vedo bene negli occhi del mio bimbo che è tranquillo anche quando mi allontano fisicamente da lui...


----------



## nina (5 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è un grande discrimine tra occuparsi dei figli ed essere dediti solo a loro. Ed è quel discrimine che consente ad un genitore di essere sereno e di non fare diventare un figlio una sorta di appendice. Mi spiego: portare un bambino la sera tardi al concerto di musica classica, costringendolo a sciropparsi una cosa non adatta alla sua età e' decisamente peggio che lasciarlo per una sera dai nonni. Per me un bravo genitore sa anche quando  "mollare". Mio figlio va all'asilo nido ed è contentissimo di questo suo "spazio". E non credo di dirlo per fare, come si suol dire, di necessità virtù. Ne' mi sento in colpa se a fine giornata, dopo averlo portato al parco, lo lascio un'ora con i nonni per sbrigare le ultime cose in tranquillità. Certo: se avessi avuto un marito più presente, magari sarebbe stato meglio. Però non sta crescendo trascurato. Quello che mi spiace e' che giocoforza respira il clima di casa, che non è bello. Però non mi rimprovero certo di delegare, preferisco fargli sentire che comunque la mamma c'è. E questa è una cosa che non so spiegare, la vedo bene negli occhi del mio bimbo che è tranquillo anche quando mi allontano fisicamente da lui...


Ti spieghi benissimo.


----------



## fulminato (5 Giugno 2017)

Non ce la faccio, nonostante mi sforzi per autoconvincermi che tutto potrebbe ritornare come prima, che non e' giusto gettare una vita di coppia nell'immondizia... cz non ce la faccio!! E poi, questo ribaltamento di posizione non lo accetto!
Adesso sono io che ho in mano il destino di una coppia, ma come cz funziona? Non ci sto' dentrooo! Oggi ci siamo incontrati, per me e' diventata quasi un'estranea, non riesco nemmeno ad ascoltarla mi da' fastidio tutto quello che dice.
Non mi interessa piu' nulla di quello che prova per me, di quello che fara' in futuro e con chi si accompagnera'.

Sono nella fase epica della separazione, non soffro nemmeno piu' di tanto e mi stupisco di me stesso. Sara' che dopo 28 anni di matrimonio l'amore si affievolisce o che il dolore provato supera l'amore come intensita'. Ci siamo salutati con queste parole : Ti amo e continuero' ad amarti qualsiasi cosa accada.--- E allora perche' cz mi hai tradito?


----------



## ipazia (5 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, nonostante mi sforzi per *autoconvincermi che tutto potrebbe ritornare come prima*, che non e' giusto gettare una vita di coppia nell'immondizia... cz non ce la faccio!! E poi, questo ribaltamento di posizione non lo accetto!
> Adesso sono io che ho in mano il destino di una coppia, ma come cz funziona? Non ci sto' dentrooo! Oggi ci siamo incontrati, per me e' diventata quasi un'estranea, non riesco nemmeno ad ascoltarla mi da' fastidio tutto quello che dice.
> Non mi interessa piu' nulla di quello che prova per me, di quello che fara' in futuro e con chi si accompagnera'.
> 
> Sono nella fase epica della separazione, non soffro nemmeno piu' di tanto e mi stupisco di me stesso. Sara' che dopo 28 anni di matrimonio l'amore si affievolisce o che il dolore provato supera l'amore come intensita'. Ci siamo salutati con queste parole : Ti amo e continuero' ad amarti qualsiasi cosa accada.--- E allora perche' cz mi hai tradito?



...niente può tornare come prima...

non è detto che quel che sarà sia peggio...se poi esiste un peggio fuori dal rimpianto di ciò che è stato. 

E' saggio che tu non riesca ad autoconvincerti, non sarebbe reale un salto all'indietro nel passato. 

Sarebbe come se quel che è accaduto finora non fosse accaduto. E se dovessi finire in un paradosso del genere, cosa che non ti auguro, il prezzo da pagare al risveglio non sarebbe basso...

fermati e prova a capire questo nuovo te e questa nuova lei che ti sta davanti. 

E' nuova. E lo sei anche tu. 
E' tutto nuovo. 

L'amore, in questo momento, lo lascerei fuori dai giochi. 
Se c'è non scompare, se non c'è non è che invocandolo riappare.

Mi spiace...immagino sia dura. 

Pensa a te.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, nonostante mi sforzi per autoconvincermi che tutto potrebbe ritornare come prima, che non e' giusto gettare una vita di coppia nell'immondizia... cz non ce la faccio!! E poi, questo ribaltamento di posizione non lo accetto!
> Adesso sono io che ho in mano il destino di una coppia, ma come cz funziona? Non ci sto' dentrooo! Oggi ci siamo incontrati, per me e' diventata quasi un'estranea, non riesco nemmeno ad ascoltarla mi da' fastidio tutto quello che dice.
> Non mi interessa piu' nulla di quello che prova per me, di quello che fara' in futuro e con chi si accompagnera'.
> 
> Sono nella fase epica della separazione, non soffro nemmeno piu' di tanto e mi stupisco di me stesso. Sara' che dopo 28 anni di matrimonio l'amore si affievolisce o che il dolore provato supera l'amore come intensita'. Ci siamo salutati con queste parole : Ti amo e continuero' ad amarti qualsiasi cosa accada.--- E allora perche' cz mi hai tradito?


È normalissimo così.. non c'è nulla di stupefacente in quanto racconti

Il "decorso" post più o meno è quello, a livello di sensazioni....

Come già ti scrissi, mi pare, non è una partita secca, ma un campionato lungo... Con tante partite da giocare nel pantano..

Ovvio che se uno non ci vede utilità alcuna per se, può staccare la spina in ogni momento.

Ma queste reazioni sono normali così

E credo che un po' continueranno anche in futuro..


----------



## mistral (5 Giugno 2017)

É difficile,tanto difficile,lo so...
Se decidi per la separazione ,ti auguro di archiviare tutto e rifiorire a nuova vita.
Ma se decidi di provarci,posso dirti che l'idea di dimenticare o di mettere in un angolo ,devi togliertela dalla testa.
Meglio che ti abitui all'idea di vivere con un'ombra accanto che a volte ti copre tutto o quasi.Prima o poi ci farai pure l'abitudine a quell'ombra ,addirittura potrebbe tornarti utile per toglierti di dosso qualche peso.Ma mai ,nemmeno per un giorno non desidererai di non averci avuto a che fare.
Ti troverai anche a dover fare conoscenza con te stesso.Con le sensazioni sgradevoli che mai avresti potuto pensare di provare,con l'odio,con pianti disperati,lo schifo,il rifiuto e subito dopo un barlume di speranza.
Di quel periodo,quello che stai vivendo tu ora,ricordo solo il disperato desiderio di togliermi da quella morsa che non mi faceva dormire,che mi faceva sragionare ,urlare ,odiare,piangere.
Avrei fatto qualunque cosa che potesse promettermi un attimo di respiro.
Sei all'inferno ora.Poi sarà  un purgatorio .Se poi arriverai al paradiso non lo so,io non ci sono ancora arrivata ma in fondo non ci sono mai stata.Ci speravo ma mio marito ha deciso diversamente.


----------



## Outdider (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, nonostante mi sforzi per autoconvincermi che tutto potrebbe ritornare come prima, che non e' giusto gettare una vita di coppia nell'immondizia... cz non ce la faccio!! E poi, questo ribaltamento di posizione non lo accetto!
> Adesso sono io che ho in mano il destino di una coppia, ma come cz funziona? Non ci sto' dentrooo! Oggi ci siamo incontrati, per me e' diventata quasi un'estranea, non riesco nemmeno ad ascoltarla mi da' fastidio tutto quello che dice.
> Non mi interessa piu' nulla di quello che prova per me, di quello che fara' in futuro e con chi si accompagnera'.
> 
> Sono nella fase epica della separazione, non soffro nemmeno piu' di tanto e mi stupisco di me stesso. Sara' che dopo 28 anni di matrimonio l'amore si affievolisce o che il dolore provato supera l'amore come intensita'. Ci siamo salutati con queste parole : Ti amo e continuero' ad amarti qualsiasi cosa accada.--- E allora perche' cz mi hai tradito?



Io a quel punto l'avrei sputata in faccia.....ma solo per lavarla.


----------



## mistral (6 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io a quel punto l'avrei sputata in faccia.....ma solo per lavarla.


Che cosa schifosa da farsi e anche solo da pensare.


----------



## Outdider (6 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Che cosa schifosa da farsi e anche solo da pensare.



Si, ma è l'unica cosa che mi verrebbe in mente....anche preso per il culo " ti amerò sempre qualsiasi cosa accada "....ma per piacere.


----------



## trilobita (6 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Che cosa schifosa da farsi e anche solo da pensare.


In effetti un pochino esagerato.
Però in certi frangenti,il silenzio è d'oro.
Cercare la frase ad effetto getta tutto nel patetico.
Che significa"Qualunque cosa accada,ti amerò sempre"?
"Sappi che se la prossima trasgressione sarà una gang bang con il battaglione San Marco,comunque ti amo"?
Hai fatto la minchiata ti ha beccato,almeno il pudore ti tener chiusa la bocca....
 Chiaro che lei intende che continuerà ad amarlo anche se si lasceranno,ma,in questo momento,ogni parola di lei,per lui,è robaccia,quindi un semplice ciao,credo non irriterebbe nessuno.


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, nonostante mi sforzi per autoconvincermi che tutto potrebbe ritornare come prima, che non e' giusto gettare una vita di coppia nell'immondizia... cz non ce la faccio!! E poi, questo ribaltamento di posizione non lo accetto!
> Adesso sono io che ho in mano il destino di una coppia, ma come cz funziona? Non ci sto' dentrooo! Oggi ci siamo incontrati, per me e' diventata quasi un'estranea, non riesco nemmeno ad ascoltarla mi da' fastidio tutto quello che dice.
> Non mi interessa piu' nulla di quello che prova per me, di quello che fara' in futuro e con chi si accompagnera'.
> 
> Sono nella fase epica della separazione, non soffro nemmeno piu' di tanto e mi stupisco di me stesso. Sara' che dopo 28 anni di matrimonio l'amore si affievolisce o che il dolore provato supera l'amore come intensita'. Ci siamo salutati con queste parole : Ti amo e continuero' ad amarti qualsiasi cosa accada.--- E allora perche' cz mi hai tradito?



Mi accodo a Ipazia dicendoti che niente tornerà come prima, quindi, in questo caso non ti sforzare per autoconvincerti dell'impossibile!
Se la tua esigenza e quindi la tua priorità è quella di tornare ad essere la coppia di prima, allora...valuta bene il da farsi.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, nonostante mi sforzi per autoconvincermi che tutto potrebbe ritornare come prima, che non e' giusto gettare una vita di coppia nell'immondizia... cz non ce la faccio!! E poi, questo ribaltamento di posizione non lo accetto!
> Adesso sono io che ho in mano il destino di una coppia, ma come cz funziona? Non ci sto' dentrooo! Oggi ci siamo incontrati, per me e' diventata quasi un'estranea, non riesco nemmeno ad ascoltarla mi da' fastidio tutto quello che dice.
> Non mi interessa piu' nulla di quello che prova per me, di quello che fara' in futuro e con chi si accompagnera'.
> 
> Sono nella fase epica della separazione, non soffro nemmeno piu' di tanto e mi stupisco di me stesso. Sara' che dopo 28 anni di matrimonio l'amore si affievolisce o che il dolore provato supera l'amore come intensita'. Ci siamo salutati con queste parole : Ti amo e continuero' ad amarti qualsiasi cosa accada.--- E allora perche' cz mi hai tradito?








Credo che tua moglie abbia adottato tutte le peggiori strategie che un traditore possa adottare in queste circostanze.

Tutti siamo bravi a pentirci quando siamo scoperti, ma se non lo fossimo stati la storia sarebbe continuata tranquillamente.

Chiarezza la devi solo a te stesso, decidi  quello che  senti sia il meglio per te, perchè ti assicuro, non dimenticherai mai quello che è successo, e zero sensi di colpa, chi tradisce lo fà solo per puro egoismo.

Dobbiamo finirla di cercare sempre le motivazioni il cui scopo è dare una giustificazione al tradimento. Si tratta di una scelta consapevole, fatta da persone adulte, esperti della vita, del sesso, che sanno benissimo cosa fanno e che scelgono di farlo scientemente, tantè che si ingegnano pure per non farsi scoprire.

Scegli per te, datti ancora un pò di tempo, ma scegli per te, non sei tu quello che ha distrutto la coppia, si la salvezza è nelle tue mani, ma hai il diritto di fare le tue scelte, come lei ha fatto le sue.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Credo che tua moglie abbia adottato tutte le peggiori strategie che un traditore possa adottare in queste circostanze.
> 
> Tutti siamo bravi a pentirci quando siamo scoperti, ma se non lo fossimo stati la storia sarebbe continuata tranquillamente.
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno. Se posso aggiungere un mio pensiero sono anche stanco di sentire che chi tradice fa un errore o una cazzata. L'errore è  se dimentico di salare l'acqua per la pasta o se non ho messo un libro nello zaino di mio figlio per la scuola. Tradire vuol dire conoscere l'altra persona, pianificare con giorni di anticipo l'incontro, trovare il posto dove andare a scopare e prendere per il culo il marito /moglie compreso i figli. Questo non è un errore ma cercare e volere il tradimento.


----------



## mistral (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno. Se posso aggiungere un mio pensiero sono anche stanco di sentire che chi tradice fa un errore o una cazzata. L'errore è  se dimentico di salare l'acqua per la pasta o se non ho messo un libro nello zaino di mio figlio per la scuola. Tradire vuol dire conoscere l'altra persona, pianificare con giorni di anticipo l'incontro, trovare il posto dove andare a scopare e prendere per il culo il marito /moglie compreso i figli. Questo non è un errore ma cercare e volere il tradimento.


Il traditore lo reputa una cazzata mentre lo fa.
Quando si rende conto della portata distruttiva della "cazzata" rimane sconvolto e spaventato pure lui anzi,forse molto più spaventato del tradito perché in un attimo la bolla piacevole lo espelle ,inoltre perde qualsivoglia diritto decisionale nelle sorti della coppia che disperatamente vuole mantenere.Ecco che la storiella diventa ancor più cazzata perché non si trova più nel tradimento una motivazione sensata  che possa valere ciò che si sta per perdere.Tutte le motivazioni che ci si dava diventano inconsistenti come l'aria."Mi trascurava"..."Tifava Juve" ...."russava la notte"..-.
Sfido chiunque ,tradito o traditore scoperto ad essersi minimamente avvicinato ad immaginare a priori ciò che avrebbe provocato la scoperta e il farsi scoprire .
Io ho pensato spesso negli anni a ciò che avrei provato da tradita (anche da traditrice) ma il peggio che possa aver pensato non si avvicina alla realtà provata.
A ben pensarci ,questo è stato il motivo che mi ha convinta a dare una possibilità a mio marito.Il credere che stupidamente non fosse arrivato a pensare al disastro ed al fondo che si sarebbe potuto toccare.Evidentemente essee stato partecipe alla distruzione dei suoi genitori non gli è bastato come esempio  visto che lui adottava la tecnica del nascondere la polvere sotto al tappeto facendo finta che non ci fosse.Cosa che avrebbe fatto magistralmente  se l'avesse passata liscia ,avrebbe fatto finta che nulla fosse mai accaduto.
In questo caso la polvere se l'è dovuta mangiare tutta ,anche quella che negli anni aveva creduto di aver nascosto bene.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il traditore lo reputa una cazzata mentre lo fa.
> Quando si rende conto della portata distruttiva della "cazzata" rimane sconvolto e spaventato pure lui anzi,forse molto più spaventato del tradito perché in un attimo la bolla piacevole lo espelle ,inoltre perde qualsivoglia diritto decisionale nelle sorti della coppia che disperatamente vuole mantenere.Ecco che la storiella diventa ancor più cazzata perché non si trova più nel tradimento una motivazione sensata  che possa valere ciò che si sta per perdere.Tutte le motivazioni che ci si dava diventano inconsistenti come l'aria."Mi trascurava"..."Tifava Juve" ...."russava la notte"..-.
> Sfido chiunque ,tradito o traditore scoperto ad essersi minimamente avvicinato ad immaginare a priori ciò che avrebbe provocato la scoperta e il farsi scoprire .
> Io ho pensato spesso negli anni a ciò che avrei provato da tradita (anche da traditrice) ma il peggio che possa aver pensato non si avvicina alla realtà provata.
> ...


Ok, diciamo che il traditore non se ne rende conto (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura), quello che continuo a denunziare e che in questo forum si tende a trovare giustificazioni arrivando anche a dare una pacca sulla spalla del cornuto/cornuta dicendogli "ma che vuoi che sia, ha fatto un errore" e no, non è  un errore e tutto voluto.


----------



## spleen (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok, diciamo che il traditore non se ne rende conto (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura), quello che continuo a denunziare e che in questo forum si tende a trovare giustificazioni arrivando anche a dare una pacca sulla spalla del cornuto/cornuta dicendogli "ma che vuoi che sia, ha fatto un errore" e no, non è  un errore e tutto voluto.


Il tribunale dell' inquisizione non c'è più (grazie al cielo). A me non andrebbe nemmeno bene un forum che si limitasse a insultare i traditori perchè falsi stupidi e cattivi. (Fatto salvo il fatto che per me tradire è sempre un comportamento riprovevole).
Non interessa fare il tifo da stadio per l'una o l'altra categoria, visto che al momento non appartengo a nessuna delle due, mi interessa capire cosa muove le persone e le loro decisioni, ritengo che qualsiasi contributo sia da ascoltare e valutare, anche i tuoi ovviamente.


----------



## trilobita (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok, diciamo che il traditore non se ne rende conto (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura), quello che continuo a denunziare e che in questo forum si tende a trovare giustificazioni arrivando anche a dare una pacca sulla spalla del cornuto/cornuta dicendogli "ma che vuoi che sia, ha fatto un errore" e no, non è  un errore e tutto voluto.


Non è proprio così,Mat,
C'è chi ha l'opinione che,nonostante non sia una passeggiata,in molti casi,vi sia la possibilità di ripartire,altri sostengono sia tempo e fatica sprecata.
La mia opinione è che entrambe abbiano diritto ad essere espresse.
Poi chiaro che ogniuno,per avvallare ulteriormente il proprio agito,di volta in volta cercherà di giustificare il collega di avventura(traditore),o di sventura(tradito).
Poi ci sono i traditi che si sono dati una ulteriore opportunità con il partner fallace,che mal digeriscono chi invece rispedisce al mittente l'articolo difettoso,e naturalmente viceversa.
Anche eccezioni,naturalmente.
Insomma Mat,tranquillo,non sono tutti ballerini di patpat,l'assortimento è vario,variegato e avariato....


----------



## mistral (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok, diciamo che il traditore non se ne rende conto (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura), quello che continuo a denunziare e che in questo forum si tende a trovare giustificazioni arrivando anche a dare una pacca sulla spalla del cornuto/cornuta dicendogli "ma che vuoi che sia, ha fatto un errore" e no, non è  un errore e tutto voluto.


Io qui pacche sulla spalla ai traditi e giustificazioni simili per traditori non ne ho mai lette.
Al massimo ci sono  traditori non scoperti che credono ancora che potrebbero cavarsela così,inutile privarli delle loro illusioni,certe cose ,anche con la massima empatia,si toccano con mano solo se si vivono.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Aspettate un attimo, io non sto dicendo che non sia giusto esprimere la propria opinione, e ci mancherebbe !!! Non vedo nemmeno le varie tifoserie come qualcuno ha scritto. É giusto cercarne i motivi, non è giusto giustificare. Noto invece un certo isolamento per chi ha giudizi più duri e diciamo con ragionamenti più terra terra.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> dare una pacca sulla spalla del cornuto/cornuta dicendogli "ma che vuoi che sia,.


Per ogni post che tu scovassi negli ultimi 6 mesi,  dove tu avessi letto queste parole, hai una cena pagata da Lorenzo a Forte Dei Marmi.

Nei tuoi panni mi darei da fare a iniziare la ricerca, se ti piace il pesce ti garantisco che si mangia moto bene


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Veramente la bastardata è a prescindere.
> 
> Semmai non è l'intento il provocare dolore. Quello è conseguenza dell'essere scoperti.


La bastardata è certamente a prescindere ma - parere personale - 'esiste' solo nel momento in cui viene a galla e - venendo a galla - fa male.


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





Mat78 ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno. Se posso aggiungere un mio pensiero sono anche stanco di sentire che chi tradice fa un errore o una cazzata. L'errore è se dimentico di salare l'acqua per la pasta o se non ho messo un libro nello zaino di mio figlio per la scuola. Tradire vuol dire conoscere l'altra persona, pianificare con giorni di anticipo l'incontro, trovare il posto dove andare a scopare e prendere per il culo il marito /moglie compreso i figli. Questo non è un errore ma cercare e volere il tradimento.


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ci sono dei tradimenti che sono lo sbaglio di una sera. A cui non arrivi perché pianifichi qualcosa, ma per una serie di situazioni/scelte contingenti, una somma di fattori.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Sono una minima parte, ma esistono. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Sono anche loro assolutamente evitabili, ma si qualificano diversamente dai tradimenti protratti nel tempo.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]E comunque la considerazione di sbaglio/errore la si fa tendenzialmente sempre a posteriori, quando fai conto con ciò che ti rimane di quello che hai vissuto in termini di sensazioni e conseguenze.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Dà fastidio secondo me perché nell'accezione comune quando si parla di errore si considera anche in parte un elemento di involontarietà che poco si confà al tradimento.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Quando scoperti, dinanzi alla devastazione, immagino che in molti casi per chi ha tradito le motivazioni che lo hanno spinto sembrino davvero delle cazzate. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non si vuole sminuire l'atto in sé, ma con lenti diverse il giudizio cambia, e la rabbia del tradito credo sia anche per questo... perché, se coglie realmente nel traditore questo cambio di prospettiva, non si capacita del fatto che lui/lei non l'abbia capito _prima_ di farlo.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non credo comunque esista qualcuno che tradendo non sia consapevole di stare facendo una cosa sbagliata.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## fulminato (6 Giugno 2017)

Ho rflettuto molto, ho letto i vostri commenti che sono lo specchio dei miei pensieri.

Perche' dovrei immaginare e autoconvincermi che lei sia un'altra, una nuova donna? Non lo e'! Lei e' quella che ho seguito e sopreso con l'amante e rimarra' sempre tale, una grandissima z...!! Sono riuscito a mantenere la calma davanti a quell'albergo, ho atteso e riflettuto, mi dicevo: se entri dentro, tempo 5 minuti arriva la Polizia e ti becchi, se tutto va' bene, una denuncia dall'albergatore per violazione di domicilio, tolto che ti limiti a strillare e non salti addosso all'amante e a lei... E' stata dura attendere fuori, sapevo cosa stava accadendo in quella stanza, mi vedevo il film...e il medesimo film continuo a rivederlo in altri 2 alberghi e un Motel. 

Ieri non mi sarei limitato a sputarle in faccia, ma ci trovavamo in un locale pubblico, ha un'atteggiamento che mi irrita, si comporta come una gatta che fa le fusa, non riesco a riconoscerla, e' un'estranea. Nonostante abbia confessato tutto cerca di minimizzare come se la storia appartenesse a terze persone. L'unico lato positivo dell'incontro e' che abbiamo concordato la consensuale, piu' celere e meno gravosa. Le ho detto che non le daro' nulla e per il momento pare sia daccordo.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non credo comunque esista qualcuno che tradendo non sia consapevole di stare facendo una cosa sbagliata.[/FONT][/FONT]


Altrimenti perchè nascondersi ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho rflettuto molto, ho letto i vostri commenti che sono lo specchio dei miei pensieri.
> 
> Perche' dovrei immaginare e autoconvincermi che lei sia un'altra, una nuova donna? Non lo e'! Lei e' quella che ho seguito e sopreso con l'amante e rimarra' sempre tale, una grandissima z...!! Sono riuscito a mantenere la calma davanti a quell'albergo, ho atteso e riflettuto, mi dicevo: se entri dentro, tempo 5 minuti arriva la Polizia e ti becchi, se tutto va' bene, una denuncia dall'albergatore per violazione di domicilio, tolto che ti limiti a strillare e non salti addosso all'amante e a lei... E' stata dura attendere fuori, sapevo cosa stava accadendo in quella stanza, mi vedevo il film...e il medesimo film continuo a rivederlo in altri 2 alberghi e un Motel.
> 
> Ieri non mi sarei limitato a sputarle in faccia, ma ci trovavamo in un locale pubblico, ha un'atteggiamento che mi irrita, si comporta come una gatta che fa le fusa, non riesco a riconoscerla, e' un'estranea. Nonostante abbia confessato tutto cerca di minimizzare come se la storia appartenesse a terze persone. L'unico lato positivo dell'incontro e' che abbiamo concordato la consensuale, piu' celere e meno gravosa. Le ho detto che non le daro' nulla e per il momento pare sia daccordo.


Le persone cambiano e spesso non ce ne accorgiamo. Viviamo del ricordo di loro che più ci piaceva, fino a quando......


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Fulminato, ne sei convinto? Non ti conviene prenderti ancora del tempo? Stare nuovamente insieme a lei non sarà facile, ma anche separarsi non sarà una passeggiata.


----------



## trilobita (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho rflettuto molto, ho letto i vostri commenti che sono lo specchio dei miei pensieri.
> 
> Perche' dovrei immaginare e autoconvincermi che lei sia un'altra, una nuova donna? Non lo e'! Lei e' quella che ho seguito e sopreso con l'amante e rimarra' sempre tale, una grandissima z...!! Sono riuscito a mantenere la calma davanti a quell'albergo, ho atteso e riflettuto, mi dicevo: se entri dentro, tempo 5 minuti arriva la Polizia e ti becchi, se tutto va' bene, una denuncia dall'albergatore per violazione di domicilio, tolto che ti limiti a strillare e non salti addosso all'amante e a lei... E' stata dura attendere fuori, sapevo cosa stava accadendo in quella stanza, mi vedevo il film...e il medesimo film continuo a rivederlo in altri 2 alberghi e un Motel.
> 
> Ieri non mi sarei limitato a sputarle in faccia, ma ci trovavamo in un locale pubblico, ha un'atteggiamento che mi irrita, si comporta come una gatta che fa le fusa, non riesco a riconoscerla, e' un'estranea. Nonostante abbia confessato tutto cerca di minimizzare come se la storia appartenesse a terze persone. L'unico lato positivo dell'incontro e' che abbiamo concordato la consensuale, piu' celere e meno gravosa. Le ho detto che non le daro' nulla e per il momento pare sia daccordo.


Da come scrivi,sembra che non si sia ancora resa conto della gravità oggettiva della situazione,del tradimento e delle sue conseguenze,compreso il divorzio.
La descrivi come se per lei fosse un gio co senza importanza.
Allucinante


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> ha un'atteggiamento che mi irrita, si comporta come una gatta che fa le fusa, non riesco a riconoscerla, e' un'estranea. Nonostante abbia confessato tutto cerca di minimizzare come se la storia appartenesse a terze persone. L'unico lato positivo dell'incontro e' che abbiamo concordato la consensuale, piu' celere e meno gravosa. Le ho detto che non le daro' nulla e per il momento pare sia daccordo.


Quand'è così il tuo lo hai fatto.

E devi essere sereno

Capisco che vorresti vederla camminare affranta x le vie della città come un cane bastonato.

Evidentemente non è né affranta ne bastonata.

Cosa puoi fare se non pensare a te stesso e al tuo domani?


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho rflettuto molto, ho letto i vostri commenti che sono lo specchio dei miei pensieri.
> 
> Perche' dovrei immaginare e autoconvincermi che lei sia un'altra, una nuova donna? Non lo e'! Lei e' quella che ho seguito e sopreso con l'amante e rimarra' sempre tale, una grandissima z...!! Sono riuscito a mantenere la calma davanti a quell'albergo, ho atteso e riflettuto, mi dicevo: se entri dentro, tempo 5 minuti arriva la Polizia e ti becchi, se tutto va' bene, una denuncia dall'albergatore per violazione di domicilio, tolto che ti limiti a strillare e non salti addosso all'amante e a lei... E' stata dura attendere fuori, sapevo cosa stava accadendo in quella stanza, mi vedevo il film...e il medesimo film continuo a rivederlo in altri 2 alberghi e un Motel.
> 
> Ieri non mi sarei limitato a sputarle in faccia, ma ci trovavamo in un locale pubblico, ha un'atteggiamento che mi irrita, si comporta come una gatta che fa le fusa, non riesco a riconoscerla, e' un'estranea. Nonostante abbia confessato tutto cerca di minimizzare come se la storia appartenesse a terze persone. L'unico lato positivo dell'incontro e' che abbiamo concordato la consensuale, piu' celere e meno gravosa. Le ho detto che non le daro' nulla e per il momento pare sia daccordo.




Ma infatti lei non è una nuova donna: lei è ciò che conosci ed è anche quello che hai conosciuto ora tuo malgrado.
E' un aspetto di lei che era rimasto nascosto fino ad ora perché se ha potuto portare avanti quello che ha fatto, vuol dire molto semplicemente che ne è capace perché lei è anche così.
Altrimenti bisognerebbe credere ad uno stato di trance che nulla ha a che fare con la persona...ma non è così che stanno le cose.
Lei, come tutti, sapeva benissimo di "sbagliare" nel senso di fare una cosa deplorevole, quindi sbagliata, ma la faceva lo stesso, in tutta lucidità. 
Ho sottolineato la parolina "anche" proprio per affermare che una persona non è mai tutta bontà o tutta cattiveria e che sta a te discernere fra i due aspetti e capire se il buono che c'è in lei può sovrastare ed offuscare il male che ti ha fatto, magari col tempo.
E questa è un'analisi che tocca fare a te, al netto dei sentimenti che ora sono, giustamente, scalfiti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il traditore lo reputa una cazzata mentre lo fa.
> Quando si rende conto della portata distruttiva della "cazzata" rimane sconvolto e spaventato pure lui anzi,forse molto più spaventato del tradito perché in un attimo la bolla piacevole lo espelle ,inoltre perde qualsivoglia diritto decisionale nelle sorti della coppia che disperatamente vuole mantenere.Ecco che la storiella diventa ancor più cazzata perché non si trova più nel tradimento una motivazione sensata  che possa valere ciò che si sta per perdere.Tutte le motivazioni che ci si dava diventano inconsistenti come l'aria."Mi trascurava"..."Tifava Juve" ...."russava la notte"..-.
> *Sfido chiunque ,tradito o traditore scoperto ad essersi minimamente avvicinato ad immaginare a priori ciò che avrebbe provocato la scoperta e il farsi scoprire .*
> *Io ho pensato spesso negli anni a ciò che avrei provato da tradita (anche da traditrice) ma il peggio che possa aver pensato non si avvicina alla realtà provata.*
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok, diciamo che il traditore non se ne rende conto (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura), quello che continuo a denunziare e che in questo forum si tende a trovare giustificazioni arrivando anche a dare una pacca sulla spalla del cornuto/cornuta dicendogli "ma che vuoi che sia, ha fatto un errore" e no, non è  un errore e tutto voluto.


CHI lo ha mai detto?! 
Nessuno.
Quello che si fa fatica a capire da traditi è che la dissociazione tra relazione extra e vita quotidiana porta a non mettere proprio in rapporto le due cose.
Come ciò possa accadere è davvero interessante. È un meccanismo mentale che è difficile da riscontrare tra persone sane di mente per qualsiasi altro aspetto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Aspettate un attimo, io non sto dicendo che non sia giusto esprimere la propria opinione, e ci mancherebbe !!! Non vedo nemmeno le varie tifoserie come qualcuno ha scritto. É giusto cercarne i motivi, non è giusto giustificare. Noto invece un certo isolamento per chi ha giudizi più duri e diciamo con ragionamenti più terra terra.


Sai io cosa trovo sbagliato attualmente?
Infierire sul tradito, trattandolo da smidollato se solo prova a considerare di restare insieme alla traditrice (non ho usato una formula neutra perché questo avviene prevalentemente per i traditi uomini da parte di altri uomini).
Invece io penso che si debba cercare di capire e di aiutare a capire cosa una persona tradita voglia realmente fare e cosa voglia fare per stare meno male, senza doversi anche giustificare di fronte agli altri compagni di sventura.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> CHI lo ha mai detto?!
> Nessuno.
> Quello che si fa fatica a capire da traditi è che la dissociazione tra relazione extra e vita quotidiana porta a non mettere proprio in rapporto le due cose.
> Come ciò possa accadere è davvero interessante. È un meccanismo mentale che è difficile da riscontrare tra persone sane di mente per qualsiasi altro aspetto.


Lo si intuisce dai vari discorsi, dagli argomenti, dal cercare per forza una motivazione anche se non esiste.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho rflettuto molto, ho letto i vostri commenti che sono lo specchio dei miei pensieri.
> 
> Perche' dovrei immaginare e autoconvincermi che lei sia un'altra, una nuova donna? Non lo e'! Lei e' quella che ho seguito e sopreso con l'amante e rimarra' sempre tale, una grandissima z...!! Sono riuscito a mantenere la calma davanti a quell'albergo, ho atteso e riflettuto, mi dicevo: se entri dentro, tempo 5 minuti arriva la Polizia e ti becchi, se tutto va' bene, una denuncia dall'albergatore per violazione di domicilio, tolto che ti limiti a strillare e non salti addosso all'amante e a lei... E' stata dura attendere fuori, sapevo cosa stava accadendo in quella stanza, mi vedevo il film...e il medesimo film continuo a rivederlo in altri 2 alberghi e un Motel.
> 
> Ieri non mi sarei limitato a sputarle in faccia, ma ci trovavamo in un locale pubblico, ha un'atteggiamento che mi irrita, si comporta come una gatta che fa le fusa, non riesco a riconoscerla, e' un'estranea. Nonostante abbia confessato tutto cerca di minimizzare come se la storia appartenesse a terze persone. L'unico lato positivo dell'incontro e' che abbiamo concordato la consensuale, piu' celere e meno gravosa. Le ho detto che non le daro' nulla e per il momento pare sia daccordo.


Lei è quella che ha condiviso con te decenni.
Lei è quella che ha fatto sesso con te.
Il sesso con un altro l'ha denaturata?
Ma ti rendi conto che parli di tua percezione di lei perché "offeso nell'onore"? Ma chi sei, Mimì metallurgico?
Tu sei tu e lei è lei. Lei non è diventata zoccola e tu non sei diventato cornuto con il berretto a sonagli.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei è quella che ha condiviso con te decenni.
> Lei è quella che ha fatto sesso con te.
> Il sesso con un altro l'ha denaturata?
> Ma ti rendi conto che parli di tua percezione di lei perché "offeso nell'onore"? Ma chi sei, Mimì metallurgico?
> Tu sei tu e lei è lei. Lei non è diventata zoccola e tu non sei diventato cornuto con il berretto a sonagli.


Quindi deve perdonarla ed andare avanti con lei?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo si intuisce dai vari discorsi, dagli argomenti, dal cercare per forza una motivazione anche se non esiste.


Certo che esiste una motivazione. Non è molto probabilmente neanche avvicinabile a una giustificazione, ma esiste.
Se venisse semplicemente spiegato con "ho conosciuto un uomo che mi ha guardata, parlato, toccata, trattato in un modo che mi ha toccato in parti di me sconosciute e mi ha scatenato un desiderio che non ho voluto reprimere" farebbe molto più male di qualsiasi altra spiegazione.
Ma questo accade perché si chiedono perché diversi. Come i bambini piccoli  che chiedono perché finali e restano insoddisfatti da perché causali.
Ad esempio: "Perché la luna illumina?"
Risposta causale adulta: "Perché riflette la luce del sole " 
Risposta attesa:"Per rendere chiara la notte".
Ugualmente il tradito vuole sapere perché gli è stato fatto male.
Ma il traditore risponde perché ha voluto stare bene senza il tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi deve perdonarla ed andare avanti con lei?


Deve fare quello che fa stare meno male LUI, non te o non seguendo un principio di giusto comportamento per veti Uomini.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che esiste una motivazione. Non è molto probabilmente neanche avvicinabile a una giustificazione, ma esiste.
> Se venisse semplicemente spiegato con "ho conosciuto un uomo che mi ha guardata, parlato, toccata, trattato in un modo che mi ha toccato in parti di me sconosciute e mi ha scatenato un desiderio che non ho voluto reprimere" farebbe molto più male di qualsiasi altra spiegazione.
> Ma questo accade perché si chiedono perché diversi. Come i bambini piccoli  che chiedono perché finali e restano insoddisfatti da perché causali.
> Ad esempio: "Perché la luna illumina?"
> ...


Quindi è giustificato? Tu dici che non lo è nemmeno vicino ad una giustificazione, ma io lo leggo così.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi è giustificato? Tu dici che non lo è nemmeno vicino ad una giustificazione, ma io lo leggo così.


È spiegato.
Giustificazione attenua una responsabilità.
Ma nulla attenua la responsabilità se non ci sono stati dissapori pregressi.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È spiegato.
> Giustificazione attenua una responsabilità.
> Ma nulla attenua la responsabilità se non ci sono stati dissapori pregressi.


Per come la vedo io una spiegazione o un motivo è una giustificazione, per il semplice fatto che se uno si sentisse in colpa direbbe "perdonami, ho voluto scoparmelo/scoparmela n volte a tua insaputa" ecco qui non c'è giustificazione, ha ammesso di volerlo fare e forse è sincerente pentito/a, ma se andiamo a sviscerare i motivi o sentirci raccontare le solite fregnacce, li si cerca una giustificazione. Un scaricare le colpe ad altri per i propri gesti e sentirsi più leggeri con la propria coscienza.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io una spiegazione o un motivo è una giustificazione, per il semplice fatto che se uno si sentisse in colpa direbbe "perdonami, ho voluto scoparmelo/scoparmela n volte a tua insaputa" ecco qui non c'è giustificazione, ha ammesso di volerlo fare e forse è sincerente pentito/a, ma se andiamo a sviscerare i motivi o sentirci raccontare le solite fregnacce, li si cerca una giustificazione. Un scaricare le colpe ad altri per i propri gesti e sentirsi più leggeri con la propria coscienza.


Se non è stato/a stuprato/a mi sembra evidente che volesse scoparselo
Poi ognuno ha le sue motivazioni che non sempre servono a giustificarsi ma solo a spiegare perchè si è voluto quella cosa. La motivazione non è per forza qualcosa che minimizza l'accaduto


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io una spiegazione o un motivo è una giustificazione, per il semplice fatto che se uno si sentisse in colpa direbbe "perdonami, ho voluto scoparmelo/scoparmela n volte a tua insaputa" ecco qui non c'è giustificazione, ha ammesso di volerlo fare e forse è sincerente pentito/a, ma se andiamo a sviscerare i motivi o sentirci raccontare le solite fregnacce, li si cerca una giustificazione. Un scaricare le colpe ad altri per i propri gesti e sentirsi più leggeri con la propria coscienza.


Certamente esistono modalità che spiegano e modalità che tendono a cercare di giustificarsi.

Qui siamo fra estranei, si presuppone che si venga per "spiegare" agli altri utenti un proprio gesto (bello o brutto che possa risultare), e non per "giustificarci" 

Qui non si giustifica nessuno, si spiega e basta

Magari davanti al coniuge che ci ha beccato, non escludo che qualcuno provi a "giustificarsi"

Qui, in un forum tra estranei, non avrebbe alcun senso, e se qualcuno lo facesse (il giustificarsi) secondo me ha qualche problema che va ben oltre un paio di corna, date o prese


----------



## oriente70 (6 Giugno 2017)

Proporre al traditore/ce di creare una coppia aperta ??
Accetterebbe ???
Intanto é solo una scappatella...

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Proporre al traditore/ce di creare una coppia aperta ??
> Accetterebbe ???
> Intanto é solo una scappatella...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


E se accettasse? Sei certo che sarebbe nei desideri del tradito?
Vuoi forse pensare che il tradito non è diventato traditore SOLO perché non era nei patti?
Mah


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che esiste una motivazione. Non è molto probabilmente neanche avvicinabile a una giustificazione, ma esiste.
> Se venisse semplicemente spiegato con "ho conosciuto un uomo che mi ha guardata, parlato, toccata, trattato in un modo che mi ha toccato in parti di me sconosciute e mi ha scatenato un desiderio che non ho voluto reprimere" farebbe molto più male di qualsiasi altra spiegazione.
> Ma questo accade perché si chiedono perché diversi. Come i bambini piccoli  che chiedono perché finali e restano insoddisfatti da perché causali.
> Ad esempio: "Perché la luna illumina?"
> ...


:up:


----------



## oriente70 (6 Giugno 2017)

Se accettasse per me si  perderebbe il  di coppia... 
E se non accettasse per me sarebbe peggiore perché sapeva quello che stava facendo...

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che esiste una motivazione. Non è molto probabilmente neanche avvicinabile a una giustificazione, ma esiste.
> Se venisse semplicemente spiegato con "ho conosciuto un uomo che mi ha guardata, parlato, toccata, trattato in un modo che mi ha toccato in parti di me sconosciute e mi ha scatenato un desiderio che non ho voluto reprimere" farebbe molto più male di qualsiasi altra spiegazione.
> Ma questo accade perché si chiedono perché diversi. Come i bambini piccoli  che chiedono perché finali e restano insoddisfatti da perché causali.
> Ad esempio: "Perché la luna illumina?"
> ...


Eh sì... Non sempre è così, ma spesso è così...

Mi hai fatto venire in mente la serie di Rai 1 "tutto può succedere" quando il padre di Giulia (appena saputo del tradimento di Giulia) dice a Giulia, fuori di se: Perché MI hai fatto questo?? (NB il PADRE non il marito)

Figuriamoci se Giulia quando è andata a letto col poliziotto pensava a cosa stava facendo addirittura AL PADRE


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì... Non sempre è così, ma spesso è così...
> 
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente la serie di Rai 1 "tutto può succedere" quando il padre di Giulia (appena saputo del tradimento di Giulia) dice a Giulia, fuori di se: Perché MI hai fatto questo?? (NB il PADRE non il marito)
> 
> Figuriamoci se Giulia quando è andata a letto col poliziotto pensava a cosa stava facendo addirittura AL PADRE


Padre che ha tradito, tra l'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Padre che ha tradito, tra l'altro.


Eh...


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io una spiegazione o un motivo è una giustificazione, per il semplice fatto che se uno si sentisse in colpa direbbe "perdonami, ho voluto scoparmelo/scoparmela n volte a tua insaputa" ecco qui non c'è giustificazione, ha ammesso di volerlo fare e forse è sincerente pentito/a, ma se andiamo a sviscerare i motivi o sentirci raccontare le solite fregnacce, li si cerca una giustificazione. Un scaricare le colpe ad altri per i propri gesti e sentirsi più leggeri con la propria coscienza.


Una delle prime soluzioni che adotto il terapeuta, fu che lui non doveva rispondere alle mie domande, che in realtà non avrebbero comunque ottenuto risposta, ma dirmi solo "Mi dispiace". 
In quel "mi dispiace" era racchiuso tutto. Il suo bisogno di scoparsela, di provare altro, di lasciarmi in un angolo, di ingannarmi, di aver sottovalutato la devastazione...
Tutto era un "mi dispiace". 
Non era sufficente. Volevo capire. 
Di solito è il tradito che ha bisogno di una spiegazione, di un motivo, non il traditore. Il traditore sa solo che tra fare la cosa giusta e fare la cosa sbagliata... è stato così egoista da fare la cosa sbagliata.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Una delle prime soluzioni che adotto il terapeuta, fu che lui non doveva rispondere alle mie domande, che in realtà non avrebbero comunque ottenuto risposta, ma dirmi solo "Mi dispiace".
> In quel "mi dispiace" era racchiuso tutto. Il suo bisogno di scoparsela, di provare altro, di lasciarmi in un angolo, di ingannarmi, di aver sottovalutato la devastazione...
> Tutto era un "mi dispiace".
> Non era sufficente. Volevo capire.
> Di solito è il tradito che ha bisogno di una spiegazione, di un motivo, non il traditore. Il traditore sa solo che tra fare la cosa giusta e fare la cosa sbagliata... è stato così egoista da fare la cosa sbagliata.


Condivido tutto. Il terapeuta ha avuto perfettamente ragione. Non esiste ne spiegazione ne giustificazione. Perdonami, non ricordo se stai ancora insieme a lui o no.


----------



## nina (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Una delle prime soluzioni che adotto il terapeuta, fu che lui non doveva rispondere alle mie domande, che in realtà non avrebbero comunque ottenuto risposta, ma dirmi solo "Mi dispiace".
> In quel "mi dispiace" era racchiuso tutto. Il suo bisogno di scoparsela, di provare altro, di lasciarmi in un angolo, di ingannarmi, di aver sottovalutato la devastazione...
> Tutto era un "mi dispiace".
> Non era sufficente. Volevo capire.
> Di solito è il tradito che ha bisogno di una spiegazione, di un motivo, non il traditore. Il traditore sa solo che tra fare la cosa giusta e fare la cosa sbagliata... è stato così egoista da fare la cosa sbagliata.


Io in questa cosa mi ci rivedo molto: quando abbiamo ripreso i contatti e lei mi ha raccontato tutta felice dell'amica che faceva le corna alla sua ragazza, quando si è accorta che mi aveva ferito le è partito il mi dispiace a macchinetta... seguito da "vorrei tornare indietro". Quando ci siamo riviste il giorno dopo e io sono scoppiata e le ho vomitato tutto in faccia lei mi fa "ma io ti ho chiesto scusa in tutti i modi" e poi "tu questa cosa me la rinfaccerai tutta la vita".
Lì mi è salito il sospetto che lei ci avrebbe ripensato se io ci fossi passata sopra, ma... per risponderti meglio, penso di capire cosa pensi: a prescindere dalla situazione che c'è dietro, il traditore pensa sempre di cavarsela col "mi dispiace", ma non si rende conto che non è sufficiente, perché infliggi all'altro una ferita. Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che, se non si è fatta scoprire apposta, veramente non si è resa conto del dolore che mi ha causato, perché lei scusa me lo ha chiesto, sono io tradita che mi incaponivo a non volerlo accettare! Per chi tradisce è tutto semplice, sia l'atto che il post-atto: fanno le loro cose, e poi chiedono scusa.


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Condivido tutto. Il terapeuta ha avuto perfettamente ragione. Non esiste ne spiegazione ne giustificazione. Perdonami, non ricordo se stai ancora insieme a lui o no.


Si, stiamo ancora insieme.


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Proporre al traditore/ce di creare una coppia aperta ??
> Accetterebbe ???
> Intanto é solo una scappatella...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Di solito la si crea prima del tradimento e con ben altri presupposti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io in questa cosa mi ci rivedo molto: quando abbiamo ripreso i contatti e lei mi ha raccontato tutta felice dell'amica che faceva le corna alla sua ragazza, quando si è accorta che mi aveva ferito le è partito il mi dispiace a macchinetta... seguito da "vorrei tornare indietro". Quando ci siamo riviste il giorno dopo e io sono scoppiata e le ho vomitato tutto in faccia lei mi fa "ma io ti ho chiesto scusa in tutti i modi" e poi "tu questa cosa me la rinfaccerai tutta la vita".
> Lì mi è salito il sospetto che lei ci avrebbe ripensato se io ci fossi passata sopra, ma... per risponderti meglio, penso di capire cosa pensi: a prescindere dalla situazione che c'è dietro, il traditore pensa sempre di cavarsela col "mi dispiace", ma non si rende conto che non è sufficiente, perché infliggi all'altro una ferita. Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che, se non si è fatta scoprire apposta, veramente non si è resa conto del dolore che mi ha causato, perché lei scusa me lo ha chiesto, sono io tradita che mi incaponivo a non volerlo accettare! Per chi tradisce è tutto semplice, sia l'atto che il post-atto: fanno le loro cose, e poi chiedono scusa.


A lei mi sembra come i bambini che dicono:"Scusa, mi dispiace, torniamo amici?" ma è solo per non stare in punizione.


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io in questa cosa mi ci rivedo molto: quando abbiamo ripreso i contatti e lei mi ha raccontato tutta felice dell'amica che faceva le corna alla sua ragazza, quando si è accorta che mi aveva ferito le è partito il mi dispiace a macchinetta... seguito da "vorrei tornare indietro". Quando ci siamo riviste il giorno dopo e io sono scoppiata e le ho vomitato tutto in faccia lei mi fa "ma io ti ho chiesto scusa in tutti i modi" e poi "tu questa cosa me la rinfaccerai tutta la vita".
> Lì mi è salito il sospetto che lei ci avrebbe ripensato se io ci fossi passata sopra, ma... per risponderti meglio, penso di capire cosa pensi: a prescindere dalla situazione che c'è dietro,* il traditore pensa sempre di cavarsela col "mi dispiace", *ma non si rende conto che non è sufficiente, perché infliggi all'altro una ferita. Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che, se non si è fatta scoprire apposta, veramente non si è resa conto del dolore che mi ha causato, perché lei scusa me lo ha chiesto, sono io tradita che mi incaponivo a non volerlo accettare! Per chi tradisce è tutto semplice, sia l'atto che il post-atto: fanno le loro cose, e poi chiedono scusa.


Non credo che pensi di cavarsela, credo che vada a tentoni anche lui/lei. 
Il tradito che dice scusa è troppo poco, quello che cerca di motivare vuole scaricare colpe, chi non parla non vuole ricostruire... 
Quello che penso è che l'errore, il tradimento, è un azione senza appello. Sbagliata in qualsiasi modo la si veda. 
Poi c'è chi ha compiuto l'azione e che forse cerca di recuperare... e la persona che ha compiuto quella azione è una persona che è per te importante, con cui hai condiviso vita, emozioni, casa, quotidiano e forse figli e con i figli la loro educazione, il loro amore... è qualcuno che esiste in tutto tondo. 

Guardarla e cercare di vedere oltre l'essere troia/stronzo è qualcosa forse che dobbiamo fare prima per noi stessi, perchè se no davvero è come se buttassimo nel cesso anche la nostra vita. 
Una volta guardata attentamente possiamo decidere cosa possiamo accettare e cosa no. 
Guardarla vuol dire andare oltre le parole, vedere i gesti, le azioni, vedere il dolore, la difficoltà... è andare oltre.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo che pensi di cavarsela, credo che vada a tentoni anche lui/lei.
> Il tradito che dice scusa è troppo poco, quello che cerca di motivare vuole scaricare colpe, chi non parla non vuole ricostruire...
> Quello che penso è che l'errore, il tradimento, è un azione senza appello. Sbagliata in qualsiasi modo la si veda.
> Poi c'è chi ha compiuto l'azione e che forse cerca di recuperare... e la persona che ha compiuto quella azione è una persona che è per te importante, con cui hai condiviso vita, emozioni, casa, quotidiano e forse figli e con i figli la loro educazione, il loro amore... è qualcuno che esiste in tutto tondo.
> ...


Io penso che qualunque disgrazia accada, accidentale o causata volontariamente e tutto quello che ci sta in mezzo, non possa essere cambiata. L'unica cosa intelligente, nel senso di umana, è fare in modo che dopo o non accada più o crei meno danni o faccia cambiare in modo positivo.
Questo vale anche per un tradimento.
I piagnistei sono inutili, gli atti di contrizione necessari, ma poi ci si rimbocca le maniche e si vede cosa si vuole e la si costruisce. 
Si può volere il distacco e allora si lavora per quello, si può voler riavere qualcosa che si credeva di avere prima. Si guarda con chiarezza e si lavora.


----------



## nina (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo che pensi di cavarsela, credo che vada a tentoni anche lui/lei.
> Il tradito che dice scusa è troppo poco, quello che cerca di motivare vuole scaricare colpe, chi non parla non vuole ricostruire...
> Quello che penso è che l'errore, il tradimento, è un azione senza appello. Sbagliata in qualsiasi modo la si veda.
> Poi c'è chi ha compiuto l'azione e che forse cerca di recuperare... e la persona che ha compiuto quella azione è una persona che è per te importante, con cui hai condiviso vita, emozioni, casa, quotidiano e forse figli e con i figli la loro educazione, il loro amore... è qualcuno che esiste in tutto tondo.
> ...


Nel mio caso specifico, mi viene il dubbio che lei effettivamente non sapesse cosa fare... e io ero talmente tanto ferita che non sapevo come farmela passare. Certo, uno che prima ti dice "vorrei tornare indietro" e quando ti vede faccia a faccia ti fa "non ho nulla da dirti" non ti aiuta, eh. Avrei voluto che mi desse più tempo per digerire, credo.
(Mi è stato detto dal dottore "ma lei umanamente come pretendeva da se stessa di starle vicina e far vedere che era contenta, se sentiva tutto quel dolore?").


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico, mi viene il dubbio che lei effettivamente non sapesse cosa fare... e io ero talmente tanto ferita che non sapevo come farmela passare. Certo, uno che prima ti dice "vorrei tornare indietro" e quando ti vede faccia a faccia ti fa "non ho nulla da dirti" non ti aiuta, eh. Avrei voluto che mi desse più tempo per digerire, credo.
> (Mi è stato detto dal dottore "ma lei umanamente come pretendeva da se stessa di starle vicina e far vedere che era contenta, se sentiva tutto quel dolore?").


Esci da questa idea di poter o di aver potuto cambiare la realtà con la parola magica.
Tu forse non l'avresti più voluta dopo quello che ha fatto e detto?
Eppure ne ha dette e fatte, no?


----------



## nina (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esci da questa idea di poter o di aver potuto cambiare la realtà con la parola magica.
> Tu forse non l'avresti più voluta dopo quello che ha fatto e detto?
> Eppure ne ha dette e fatte, no?


Ma non è tanto una questione di poter cambiare la realtà. Io le ho continuato a scaricare addosso cose, quando ero io ad aver ricercato il contatto. È sulla mia intransigenza che mi faccio domande. Giacché c'ero, magari se evitavo di dirle "non riuscirei più a toccarti, ora come ora", non dico che le cose cambiavano, ma magari avrei potuto aprire un altro tipo di dialogo: se l'altro vede la disperazione, dopo tutto quello che è successo, è chiaro che è a disagio, e non è che ha tutta 'sta voglia di rivederti. Però ha ragione il dottore nel dirmi che si trattava di uno sforzo umano pazzesco, per me.
Certo, se poi nel frattempo si diverte a raccontarti le corna altrui... non è che l'altro ti aiuta.


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico, mi viene il dubbio che lei effettivamente non sapesse cosa fare... e io ero talmente tanto ferita che non sapevo come farmela passare. Certo, uno che prima ti dice "vorrei tornare indietro" e quando ti vede faccia a faccia ti fa "non ho nulla da dirti" non ti aiuta, eh. Avrei voluto che mi desse più tempo per digerire, credo.
> (Mi è stato detto dal dottore "ma lei umanamente come pretendeva da se stessa di starle vicina e far vedere che era contenta, se sentiva tutto quel dolore?").


Era suo il compito di farsi carico del tuo dolore. 
Non era capace e tu non dovevi fingere di non provare dolore. 
Quindi non hai colpe. Hai fatto quello che dovevi fare. 

Si è in due per recuperare, ma non basta dire voglio recuperare, devi agire in tale proposito. 
Io come tradita ho riversato su di lui tutto il mio schifo. Lui ha incassato, ed è stato uno dei motivi per cui riusciamo andare avanti.


----------



## nina (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Era suo il compito di farsi carico del tuo dolore.
> Non era capace e tu non dovevi fingere di non provare dolore.
> Quindi non hai colpe. Hai fatto quello che dovevi fare.
> 
> ...


Ecco. Questo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma non è tanto una questione di poter cambiare la realtà. Io le ho continuato a scaricare addosso cose, quando ero io ad aver ricercato il contatto. È sulla mia intransigenza che mi faccio domande. Giacché c'ero, magari se evitavo di dirle "non riuscirei più a toccarti, ora come ora", non dico che le cose cambiavano, ma magari avrei potuto aprire un altro tipo di dialogo: se l'altro vede la disperazione, dopo tutto quello che è successo, è chiaro che è a disagio, e non è che ha tutta 'sta voglia di rivederti. Però ha ragione il dottore nel dirmi che si trattava di uno sforzo umano pazzesco, per me.
> Certo, se poi nel frattempo* si diverte* a *raccontarti le corna *altrui... non è che l'altro ti aiuta.


Questo è estremamente illuminante.
Quello che per te è stato atroce per lei è divertente.
Probabilmente dipende anche dai suoi problemi psichiatrici.
Il tuo disorientamento nasce dal fatto che tu eri certa di condividere con lei pensieri e valori. Con tutta probabilità invece semplicemente ti rispecchiava come fanno le personalità borderline e manipolatrici.
Capisco che è difficile accettare la possibilità di essere stata manipolata, ma così è stato. Se pensi anche al voltafaccia di sua madre puoi intuire che la comunicazione manipolatrice e compiacente è tipica della sua famiglia.


----------



## nina (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è estremamente illuminante.
> Quello che per te è stato atroce per lei è divertente.
> Probabilmente dipende anche dai suoi problemi psichiatrici.
> Il tuo disorientamento nasce dal fatto che tu eri certa di condividere con lei pensieri e valori. Con tutta probabilità invece semplicemente ti rispecchiava come fanno le personalità borderline e manipolatrici.
> Capisco che è difficile accettare la possibilità di essere stata manipolata, ma così è stato. Se pensi anche al voltafaccia di sua madre puoi intuire che la comunicazione manipolatrice e compiacente è tipica della sua famiglia.


Oh certo, probabilissimo. O forse, più che vera e propria manipolazione, è proprio una superficialità, un'immaturità di fondo che prima non avevo visto e che lei non aveva mai esternato così. Il pensiero di essere stata manipolata ce l'ho eccome.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Oh certo, probabilissimo. O forse, più che vera e propria manipolazione, è proprio una superficialità, un'immaturità di fondo che prima non avevo visto e che lei non aveva mai esternato così. Il pensiero di essere stata manipolata ce l'ho eccome.


Tutto questo ti deve far abbandonare l'idea che avresti potuto far qualcosa di diverso.
Cosa?
Ridere anche tu quanto è divertente scopare con qualcuno e far fesso il tradito?:unhappy:


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ho rflettuto molto, ho letto i vostri commenti che sono lo specchio dei miei pensieri.
> 
> Perche' dovrei immaginare e autoconvincermi che lei sia un'altra, una nuova donna? Non lo e'! Lei e' quella che ho seguito e sopreso con l'amante e rimarra' sempre tale, una grandissima z...!! Sono riuscito a mantenere la calma davanti a quell'albergo, ho atteso e riflettuto, mi dicevo: se entri dentro, tempo 5 minuti arriva la Polizia e ti becchi, se tutto va' bene, una denuncia dall'albergatore per violazione di domicilio, tolto che ti limiti a strillare e non salti addosso all'amante e a lei... E' stata dura attendere fuori, sapevo cosa stava accadendo in quella stanza, mi vedevo il film...e il medesimo film continuo a rivederlo in altri 2 alberghi e un Motel.
> 
> Ieri non mi sarei limitato a sputarle in faccia, ma ci trovavamo in un locale pubblico, ha un'atteggiamento che mi irrita, si comporta come una gatta che fa le fusa, non riesco a riconoscerla, e' un'estranea. Nonostante abbia confessato tutto cerca di minimizzare come se la storia appartenesse a terze persone. L'unico lato positivo dell'incontro e' che abbiamo concordato la consensuale, piu' celere e meno gravosa. Le ho detto che non le daro' nulla e per il momento pare sia daccordo.


Ma veramente il comportamento di tua moglie e da immatura totale, (ma è sempre stata così?) sembra quasi come se ti volesse, apposta, far "girare i coglioni.
 A questo punto mi preoccuperei anche per la consensuale.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma veramente il comportamento di tua moglie e da immatura totale, (ma è sempre stata così?) sembra quasi come se ti volesse, apposta, far "girare i coglioni.
> A questo punto mi preoccuperei anche per la consensuale.


Non è che essere trattati da merde sia facilmente accettato. I modi per darsi un'immagine sopportabile sono diversi e individuali.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che essere trattati da merde sia facilmente accettato. I modi per darsi un'immagine sopportabile sono diversi e individuali.


non penso che in questo periodo la stesse trattando "come una merda".
Sulla seconda parte è vero quello che dici ma non ti pare che questi modi sia da persona immatura?.


----------



## fulminato (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che essere trattati da merde sia facilmente accettato. I modi per darsi un'immagine sopportabile sono diversi e individuali.



Trattarla da merda?!Mai trattata da merda, probabilmente e' lei che si sente una merda!

Per farmi perdonare domani le compro un bel mazzo di rose e glielo faccio recapitare. All'amante invece una cassa di Berlucchi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> non penso che in questo periodo la stesse trattando "come una merda".
> Sulla seconda parte è vero quello che dici ma non ti pare che questi modi sia da persona immatura?.


Se dobbiamo fare l'elenco di chi si comporta in modo maturo in queste circostanze possiamo fare a meno di cominciare a scrivere.
Il delirio domina normalmente più nel tradito.


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Trattarla da merda?!Mai trattata da merda, probabilmente e' lei che si sente una merda!
> 
> Per farmi perdonare domani le compro un bel mazzo di rose e glielo faccio recapitare. All'amante invece una cassa di Berlucchi.


Mai dimenticare i cioccolattini


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dobbiamo fare l'elenco di chi si comporta in modo maturo in queste circostanze possiamo fare a meno di cominciare a scrivere.
> Il delirio domina normalmente più nel tradito.


Se va beh........
Mi sembra che in questi casi vige il sistema "sono tutti incapaci di intendere e volere" in quel momento e immediatamente dopo


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Mai dimenticare i cioccolattini



....Bravo.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Se va beh........
> Mi sembra che in questi casi vige il sistema "sono tutti incapaci di intendere e volere" in quel momento e immediatamente dopo


Infatti.
Pretendere di essere presenti a se stessi in grado di valutare e prendere decisioni fa ridere!


----------



## fulminato (6 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma veramente il comportamento di tua moglie e da immatura totale, (ma è sempre stata così?) sembra quasi come se ti volesse, apposta, far "girare i coglioni.
> A questo punto mi preoccuperei anche per la consensuale.


Lei ha un carattere forte e solare, riesce a nascondere i dispiaceri e il dolore ma quando e' sola leva la maschera e crolla. Peccato per lei che con me ha sbagliato atteggiamento, avrebbe dovuto togliersi la maschera... 

Non mi preoccupo per il consensuale, o cosi' o si attacca, se la passa meglio di me e non ci sono figli da mantenere, anzi se mi fa girare i cojons chiudo l'attivita' e gli alimenti li passa lei a me.


----------



## fulminato (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Mai dimenticare i cioccolattini


E' vero! Non ci avevo pensato, sai che figurone? :up:


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Pretendere di essere presenti a se stessi in grado di valutare e prendere decisioni fa ridere!


Una persona come quella da te descritta "non fa per me".


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Una persona come quella da te descritta "non fa per me".


Non ho capito.


----------



## Divì (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che esiste una motivazione. Non è molto probabilmente neanche avvicinabile a una giustificazione, ma esiste.
> Se venisse semplicemente spiegato con "ho conosciuto un uomo che mi ha guardata, parlato, toccata, trattato in un modo che mi ha toccato in parti di me sconosciute e mi ha scatenato un desiderio che non ho voluto reprimere" farebbe molto più male di qualsiasi altra spiegazione.
> Ma questo accade perché si chiedono perché diversi. Come i bambini piccoli  che chiedono perché finali e restano insoddisfatti da perché causali.
> Ad esempio: "Perché la luna illumina?"
> ...


*Verde *come se fosse ...antani


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Pretendere di essere presenti a se stessi in grado di valutare e prendere decisioni fa ridere!


da quello che scrivi (forse è meglio dire da quello che ho capito io) sostieni che in quei momenti una persona non è in grado di valutare e prendere una decisione che abbia senso.
Io sostengo invece che in ogni decisione che prendiamo nella vita dobbiamo aver ben chiare le conseguenze.
Una persona che non usa questo "metro" di valutazione non fa per me.


----------



## Outdider (6 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Lei ha un carattere forte e solare, riesce a nascondere i dispiaceri e il dolore ma quando e' sola leva la maschera e crolla. Peccato per lei che con me ha sbagliato atteggiamento, avrebbe dovuto togliersi la maschera...
> 
> Non mi preoccupo per il consensuale, o cosi' o si attacca, se la passa meglio di me e non ci sono figli da mantenere, anzi se mi fa girare i cojons chiudo l'attivita' e gli alimenti li passa lei a me.



Non dimenticare i bigliettini.....che siano ben pensati e con frasi pacate......magari un vaffanculo ci starebbe bene, ma sono cose troppo terra terra :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> da quello che scrivi (forse è meglio dire da quello che ho capito io) sostieni che in quei momenti una persona non è in grado di valutare e prendere una decisione che abbia senso.
> Io sostengo invece che in ogni decisione che prendiamo nella vita dobbiamo aver ben chiare le conseguenze.
> Una persona che non usa questo "metro" di valutazione non fa per me.


Benché io abbia preso una decisione di impulso, concordo con te.


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> da quello che scrivi (forse è meglio dire da quello che ho capito io) sostieni che in quei momenti una persona non è in grado di valutare e prendere una decisione che abbia senso.
> Io sostengo invece che *in ogni decisione che prendiamo nella vita dobbiamo aver ben chiare le conseguenze*.
> Una persona che non usa questo "metro" di valutazione non fa per me.


Sostituirei _dobbiamo _con _dovremmo.
_
Credo che il condizionale sia d'obbligo, anche perché le (possibili) conseguenze non si possono sapere con certezza, si possono ipotizzare... e le ipotesi difficilmente sono esaustive.

Io personalmente sono più rigida sull'assunzione di responsabilità delle proprie azioni. Su quella proprio non transigo.


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

Ieri era il compleanno di mio figlio, ci siamo ritrovati tutti per la classica torta e gli auguri.

Quando sono entrato lei era li con i miei suoceri e mia cognata, e' stata la prima a salutarmi con abbraccio e bacetto.
I miei suoceri freddi, mia cognata al solito festante. Ho subito pensato: questi vogliono farmi la festa...

Mio suocero dopo il taglio della torta ha iniziato un discorso del cz: ricordo quando questo nipote era piccolino ecc. ecc. eh, le coppie oggi si sposano e non mettono al mondo figli, dopo 3 anni si separano, guardate io e la nonna...bla,bla. Mia cognata sbotta : Papa', hai rotto ti sembra questo il momento? Mia moglie: Veramente papa' sei fuori luogo. Mio figlio: 2 palle nonno! Io rivolto a mio suocero: dove vuoi arrivare? Lo sai che tua figlia e' una grandissima zocc...?
Mi fermo qui per pudore. Ho fumato una sigaretta in terrazzo assieme a mia cognata e sono tornato a casa. Mi spiace, non ce la faccio, solo il pensiero di provare a ricucire mi irrita e disgusta, sono pieno di odio.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2017)

Veramente hai dato della zocc ... a tua moglie difronte a tutta la famiglia??

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (8 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Veramente hai dato della zocc ... a tua moglie difronte a tutta la famiglia??
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk



E che doveva fare? Gli stavano facendo la paternale come se fosse lui il colpevole della fine del matrimonio. I tuoi suoceri sanno tutto o tua moglie sta tenendo ancora nascosto quello che ha combinato? Comunque anch'io avrei reagito in quel modo, mi provochi? Reagisco!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E che doveva fare? Gli stavano facendo la paternale come se fosse lui il colpevole della fine del matrimonio. I tuoi suoceri sanno tutto o tua moglie sta tenendo ancora nascosto quello che ha combinato? Comunque anch'io avrei reagito in quel modo, mi provochi? Reagisco!


Non siete tanto in bolla eh?


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri era il compleanno di mio figlio, ci siamo ritrovati tutti per la classica torta e gli auguri.
> 
> Quando sono entrato lei era li con i miei suoceri e mia cognata, e' stata la prima a salutarmi con abbraccio e bacetto.
> I miei suoceri freddi, mia cognata al solito festante. Ho subito pensato: questi vogliono farmi la festa...
> ...


Tuo suocero proprio "fuori luogo", penso che  non era a conoscenza delle dinamiche dell'accaduto, altrimenti un "pazzo".
Dopo quello che gli hai riferito presumo non ci sia più margine nel ricomporre il vs. rapporto.
Mi dispiace solo che i tuoi figli erano presenti al tuo "sfogo", ma capisco (l'ho rimarcato in un altro post), che quando la "merda" satura il cervello allora è difficile far finta di niente.


----------



## Outdider (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siete tanto in bolla eh?



Per niente....e poi ci sei sempre tu....tu sei sempre in bolla.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2017)

Sono d'accordo che il suocero lo stava attaccando  ma la moglie ha preso le sue difese ... E poi  anche se si é comportata da zocc... è sempre una mamma e difronte i figli va rispettata ... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per niente....e poi ci sei sempre tu....tu sei sempre in bolla.


Attenzione che ti toglie il saluto


----------



## Frithurik (8 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per niente....e poi ci sei sempre tu....tu sei sempre in bolla.


A prescindere che non e' mia intenzione difendere quando qui ci sono persone che si sanno difendere abbastanza,da sole. Un mio modesto parere, quando io entro in casa degli altri, prima entro in punta di piedi e poi se mi danno confidenza poggio pure i tacchi, tu da quel poco che ti ho letto sei entrato facendo il birichino (cit,stany) sara' una mia impressione ma un po' con poca educazione.


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che il suocero lo stava attaccando  ma la moglie ha preso le sue difese ... E poi  anche se si é comportata da zocc... è sempre una mamma e difronte i figli va rispettata ...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk



Mio suocero avrebbe dovuto farsi una padellata di cz suoi!
Non e' compito suo cercare di ricucire e fare da paciere.

Era sempre e comunque una mamma anche quando si faceva sbattere.

Cosa avrei dovuto fare secondo te? Il cornuto e mazziato?


----------



## Frithurik (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mio suocero avrebbe dovuto farsi una padellata di cz suoi!
> Non e' compito suo cercare di ricucire e fare da paciere.
> 
> Era sempre e comunque una mamma anche quando si faceva sbattere.
> ...


Ma hanno saputo infine della storia che ha combinato la figlia?


----------



## Mat78 (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mio suocero avrebbe dovuto farsi una padellata di cz suoi!
> Non e' compito suo cercare di ricucire e fare da paciere.
> 
> Era sempre e comunque una mamma anche quando si faceva sbattere.
> ...


Fulminato, quindi hai preso una decisione definitiva? Se si posso chiederti di motivarla?


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

Mi pare da alcuni vostri commenti qui e in altre discussioni si tenda a giustificare il traditore: poverino, ha avuto un attimo di sbandamento, decine di attenuanti a suo favore.

Il tradito invece deve capire, accettare e perdonare. Non funziona cosi', il tradito e' il soggetto piu' debole e indifeso, psicologicamente e a livello di autostima si sente una merda. Come dovrebbe reagire il tradito? Spiegatemelo perche' probabilmente non ci arrivo, esiste una linea guida?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2017)

Dovevi prendere tuo suocero parlarci a 4 occhi... 
La violenza gratuita non serve a nulla

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma hanno saputo infine della storia che ha combinato la figlia?



Si, lei ha dovuto vuotare il sacco, e' proprio per questo che mi girano i cojons! Cz, sai tutto e cerchi di fare da pacere?

Io al loro posto mi sarei vergognato e cercato un'approccio soft e non discorsi simili, ma, in fondo lo capisco anche se non lo giustifico: 76 anni.


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fulminato, quindi hai preso una decisione definitiva? Se si posso chiederti di motivarla?


Si, la decisione al 90% e' separazione consensuale.

Il motivo: non riesco a togliermi di mente quello che ha fatto, la sento sporca. Non mi fiderei mai piu' di lei.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2017)

Non giustificheró mai chi tradisce. 
Capisco lo stato d'animo di chi è tradito.
Ma attaccare la tua ex difronte i figli non ho parole.


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Frithurik (8 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non giustificheró mai chi tradisce.
> Capisco lo stato d'animo di chi è tradito.
> Ma attaccare la tua ex difronte i figli non ho parole.
> 
> ...


E dalle!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mat78 (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi pare da alcuni vostri commenti qui e in altre discussioni si tenda a giustificare il traditore: poverino, ha avuto un attimo di sbandamento, decine di attenuanti a suo favore.
> 
> Il tradito invece deve capire, accettare e perdonare. Non funziona cosi', il tradito e' il soggetto piu' debole e indifeso, psicologicamente e a livello di autostima si sente una merda. Come dovrebbe reagire il tradito? Spiegatemelo perche' probabilmente non ci arrivo, esiste una linea guida?


Fulminato, se ricordi i miei post la penso esattamente come te. Sembra che il tradito debba farsi carico di tutto.


----------



## Frithurik (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Si, lei ha dovuto vuotare il sacco, e' proprio per questo che mi girano i cojons! Cz, sai tutto e cerchi di fare da pacere?
> 
> Io al loro posto mi sarei vergognato e cercato un'approccio soft e non discorsi simili, ma, in fondo lo capisco anche se non lo giustifico: 76 anni.


Non te la prendere a parte l'anzianita' e sempre un padre, che vuole solo bene alla figlia.
Mettiti al posto suo tu cosa avresti fatto?
Per il resto hai ragione.


----------



## Mat78 (8 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non giustificheró mai chi tradisce.
> Capisco lo stato d'animo di chi è tradito.
> Ma attaccare la tua ex difronte i figli non ho parole.
> 
> ...


È la stessa moglie e madre che non pensava ai figli ed al marito mentre si faceva scopare da un altro?


----------



## Mat78 (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Si, la decisione al 90% e' separazione consensuale.
> 
> Il motivo: non riesco a togliermi di mente quello che ha fatto, la sento sporca. Non mi fiderei mai piu' di lei.


Non posso darti torto.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È la stessa moglie e madre che non pensava ai figli ed al marito mentre si faceva scopare da un altro?


No è detto che ti devi comportare come lei..

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mat78 (8 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No è detto che ti devi comportare come lei..
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Lui non si è comportata come lei, ha spiegato le ragioni della separazione. Doveva prendersi lui anche le colpe della separazione davanti a tutti?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2017)

Il suocero si è dimostrato cojone se non smuoveva la merda forse Fulminato non sarebbe esploso ... è una situazione ancora troppo rovente per poter discutere difronte ad altri..

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non giustificheró mai chi tradisce.
> Capisco lo stato d'animo di chi è tradito.
> Ma attaccare la tua ex difronte i figli non ho parole.
> 
> ...


I miei figli hanno 23 e 25 anni, non sono dei bambini indifesi, sono uomini e come tali riescono a comprendere lo sfogo di un padre umiliato, cornificato dalla loro madre e preso per il cu.. dal suocero che se ne esce con il discorso alla volemose bene e ammore eterno!


----------



## iosolo (8 Giugno 2017)

Ricordo che appena scoperto ho avuto sfuriate esagerate. 

Sicuramente due di fronte ai miei bimbi, di cui me ne pento, ma sinceramente sei così sovraccarica/o di emozioni che non sono riuscita a mettere un freno a quell'istinto, il bisogno di urlare, di gridare. 
Mia suocera era presente. Mi disse di smetterla e che non mi stavo dimostrando una buona mamma. 
L'ho odiata per quello, ma aveva ragione, e qualcuno doveva dirmelo. 

Fulminato, ti capisco e hai tutto il mio sostegno, non siamo riusciti a fermarci, ma ripensandoci io sicuramente me ne pento. 

Avrai sbagliato ma non credo che per te fosse possibile comportarti diversamente. 
Anche questo servirà. Servirà a tua moglie per capire a che punto ti ha portato... servirà a te per risalire e servirà agli altri per capire quali sono i limiti invalicabili. 

i tuoi figli quindi hanno compreso tutto?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non giustificheró mai chi tradisce.
> Capisco lo stato d'animo di chi è tradito.
> Ma attaccare la tua ex difronte i figli non ho parole.
> 
> ...





Frithurik ha detto:


> Non te la prendere a parte l'anzianita' e sempre un padre, che vuole solo bene alla figlia.
> Mettiti al posto suo tu cosa avresti fatto?
> Per il resto hai ragione.


Quoto


----------



## oriente70 (8 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lui non si è comportata come lei, ha spiegato le ragioni della separazione. Doveva prendersi lui anche le colpe della separazione davanti a tutti?


 Fulminato è la parte lesa .. non ha colpe dal mio punto di vista... Se alla sua ex gli prudeva doveva parlarne con il marito prima ...Siamo tutti grandi grossi e vaccinati in una coppia i problemi si risolvono insieme .... Senza tradire la fiducia del partner ... Poi per il resto penso che la situazione è ancora troppo rovente 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Non te la prendere a parte l'anzianita' e sempre un padre, che vuole solo bene alla figlia.
> Mettiti al posto suo tu cosa avresti fatto?
> Per il resto hai ragione.



Al posto suo mi sarei comportato da vero padre. In privato avrei cazziato e ridimensionato mia figlia che ha distrutto un matrimonio e, vista la tensione nell'aria non sarei andato al compleanno di mio nipote, avrei lasciato che la famiglia: papa', mamma e figli si ritrovassero da soli.

Fare i genitori non e' semplice ma una regola che andrebbe sempre rispettata e' : non intromettersi mai nel rapporto coniugale dei figli, rispondere solo se si viene chiamati in causa.


----------



## Frithurik (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Al posto suo mi sarei comportato da vero padre. In privato avrei cazziato e ridimensionato mia figlia che ha distrutto un matrimonio e, vista la tensione nell'aria non sarei andato al compleanno di mio nipote, avrei lasciato che la famiglia: papa', mamma e figli si ritrovassero da soli.
> 
> Fare i genitori non e' semplice ma una regola che andrebbe sempre rispettata e' : non intromettersi mai nel rapporto coniugale dei figli, rispondere solo se si viene chiamati in causa.


E chi ti dice che non l'ho abbia fatto? Certo che io al posto suo mi sarei vergognato come una seppia.
Ma ti ripeto e un padre e forse ha cercato solo un modo per quieto vivere, poi e' anziano, non pensi che abbia avuto dolore pure lui, vedere distruggere la famiglia?Ma la moglie non ha messo parola?
Dai non prendeterla con lui.


----------



## Frithurik (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Al posto suo mi sarei comportato da vero padre. In privato avrei cazziato e ridimensionato mia figlia che ha distrutto un matrimonio e, vista la tensione nell'aria *non sarei andato al compleanno di mio nipote, avrei lasciato che la famiglia: papa', mamma e figli si ritrovassero da soli.
> *
> Fare i genitori non e' semplice ma una regola che andrebbe sempre rispettata e' : non intromettersi mai nel rapporto coniugale dei figli, rispondere solo se si viene chiamati in causa.


Dimenticavo perche' li avete invitati,? penso che al ragazzo faceva piacere, perche' non vi siete organizzati solo voi?
data l'atmosfera cupa che c'era.?


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi pare da alcuni vostri commenti qui e in altre discussioni si tenda a giustificare il traditore: poverino, ha avuto un attimo di sbandamento, decine di attenuanti a suo favore.
> 
> Il tradito invece deve capire, accettare e perdonare. Non funziona cosi', il tradito e' il soggetto piu' debole e indifeso, psicologicamente e a livello di autostima si sente una merda. Come dovrebbe reagire il tradito? Spiegatemelo perche' probabilmente non ci arrivo, esiste una linea guida?


Guarda che rimanere basiti se dai della zoccola a tua moglie di fronte a tutti, figli compresi, non c'entra nulla con il giustificarla per quello che ha fatto.

ma proprio per niente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mio suocero avrebbe dovuto farsi una padellata di cz suoi!
> Non e' compito suo cercare di ricucire e fare da paciere.
> 
> Era sempre e comunque una mamma anche quando si faceva sbattere.
> ...


E tu la sbattevi?
Tu sei uno che sbatte?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mi pare da alcuni vostri commenti qui e in altre discussioni si tenda a giustificare il traditore: poverino, ha avuto un attimo di sbandamento, decine di attenuanti a suo favore.
> 
> Il tradito invece deve capire, accettare e perdonare. Non funziona cosi', il tradito e' il soggetto piu' debole e indifeso, psicologicamente e a livello di autostima si sente una merda. Come dovrebbe reagire il tradito? Spiegatemelo perche' probabilmente non ci arrivo, esiste una linea guida?


Non è questo il punto, la questione riguarda il fatto che una persona non è un gradino sotto Riina se fa sesso con un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> I miei figli hanno 23 e 25 anni, non sono dei bambini indifesi, sono uomini e come tali riescono a comprendere lo sfogo di un padre umiliato, cornificato dalla loro madre e preso per il cu.. dal suocero che se ne esce con il discorso alla volemose bene e ammore eterno!


Probabilmente perché li hai educati tu.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che rimanere basiti se dai della zoccola a tua moglie di fronte a tutti, figli compresi, non c'entra nulla con il giustificarla per quello che ha fatto.
> 
> ma proprio per niente.


Ma era per festeggiare il figlio eh... :unhappy:


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché li hai educati tu.



Se volevi offendermi non ci sei riuscita, se era una battuta non fa ridere.


----------



## fulminato (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma era per festeggiare il figlio eh... :unhappy:


idem come sopra """


----------



## Outdider (8 Giugno 2017)

Hai tutta la mia solidarietà, ti stai comportando spontaneamente senza seguire nessun "manualetto di psicologia". Hai ritenuto che in quel momento doveva essere appellata in quel modo e lo hai fatto. Spero tu ne abbia detto 4 anche a tuo suocero. I tuoi figli sono grandi è capiscono benissimo il tuo stato d'animo. Quando ci vuole ci vuole....lo sterco lo puoi rimestare quanto vuoi non diventerà nutella.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Se volevi offendermi non ci sei riuscita, se era una battuta non fa ridere.





fulminato ha detto:


> idem come sopra """


Se fai uscite del genere davanti ai figli vuol dire che oltre che per la loro madre non hai rispetto per loro e che comunque saranno stati educati a sentirsi cazzi d'oro che sbattono le troie.


----------



## nina (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fai uscite del genere davanti ai figli vuol dire che oltre che per la loro madre non hai rispetto per loro e che comunque saranno stati educati a sentirsi cazzi d'oro che sbattono le troie.


Sono d'accordo con te, Brunetta. Fulminato, il suocero lo fai parlare, tanto lui mica è a letto fra te e tua moglie, spesso la gente apre la bocca tanto per aprirla, ma una reazione come la tua, pur comprensibile dato quello che stai passando, ti mette dalla parte dello stronzo cafone di turno, per come la vedo io.


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fai uscite del genere davanti ai figli vuol dire che oltre che per la loro madre non hai rispetto per loro e che comunque saranno stati educati a sentirsi cazzi d'oro che sbattono le troie.


In momenti di ira si dicono cose che non si dovrebbero dire. 
Questo non vuol dire che automaticamente lui diventa un maschilista cazzone. 

I figli intelligenti capiranno lo sfogo di un marito tradito, così come ogni persona intelligente. 
Che lui abbia sbagliato in un mondo ideale forse ci sta... ma non dimentichiamoci che stato d'animo sta affrontando in questo momento, condannarlo per una parola di troppo o perchè non è riuscito a mantenere la calma in una situazione di forte stress è veramente crudele.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo si intuisce dai vari discorsi, dagli argomenti, dal cercare per forza una motivazione anche se non esiste.


Le motivazioni le cercano generalmente i traditori/trici senza spina dorsale e i traditi che hanno bisogno d'imbellettare le corna ricevute altrimenti non ne uscirebbero vivi.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io una spiegazione o un motivo è una giustificazione, per il semplice fatto che se uno si sentisse in colpa direbbe "perdonami, ho voluto scoparmelo/scoparmela n volte a tua insaputa" ecco qui non c'è giustificazione, ha ammesso di volerlo fare e forse è sincerente pentito/a, ma se andiamo a sviscerare i motivi o sentirci raccontare le solite fregnacce, li si cerca una giustificazione. Un scaricare le colpe ad altri per i propri gesti e sentirsi più leggeri con la propria coscienza.


Ti sfugge la differenza tra MOTIVAZIONE e GIUSTIFICAZIONE.
La prima spiega e non giustifica, la seconda si.
Un conto è dire 'ti ho tradito perchè quello/a mi tirava parecchio' (motivazione), un altro è dire 'ti ho tradito perchè tu mi trascuravi' (giustificazione).


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non è stato/a stuprato/a mi sembra evidente che volesse scoparselo
> Poi ognuno ha le sue motivazioni che non sempre servono a giustificarsi ma solo a spiegare perchè si è voluto quella cosa. La motivazione non è per forza qualcosa che minimizza l'accaduto


:up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti sfugge la differenza tra MOTIVAZIONE e GIUSTIFICAZIONE.
> La prima spiega e non giustifica, la seconda si.
> Un conto è dire 'ti ho tradito perchè quello/a mi tirava parecchio' (motivazione), un altro è dire 'ti ho tradito perchè tu mi trascuravi' (giustificazione).


Verdissimo


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Veramente hai dato della zocc ... a tua moglie difronte a tutta la famiglia??
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se non li ha mandati a fare in culo seduta stante è solo perchè c'erano i figli. Credo.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Non te la prendere a parte l'anzianita' e sempre un padre, che vuole solo bene alla figlia.
> Mettiti al posto suo tu cosa avresti fatto?
> Per il resto hai ragione.


Ma manco per niente !
Voler bene ad un figlio NON significa giustificarne le cazzate davanti al mondo, men che meno davanti a colui che di quelle cazzate è vittima !


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Al posto suo mi sarei comportato da vero padre. In privato avrei cazziato e ridimensionato mia figlia che ha distrutto un matrimonio e, vista la tensione nell'aria non sarei andato al compleanno di mio nipote, avrei lasciato che la famiglia: papa', mamma e figli si ritrovassero da soli.
> 
> Fare i genitori non e' semplice ma una regola che andrebbe sempre rispettata e' : non intromettersi mai nel rapporto coniugale dei figli, rispondere solo se si viene chiamati in causa.


Perfetto.
Soprattutto, NON intromettersi se il proprio figlio/a l'ha fatta grossa. Meglio un sano e rispettoso silenzio, molto molto meglio.


----------



## fulminato (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fai uscite del genere davanti ai figli vuol dire che oltre che per la loro madre non hai rispetto per loro e che comunque saranno stati educati a sentirsi cazzi d'oro che sbattono le troie.



Per la madre ho lo stesso rispetto che lei ha avuto nei loro e nei miei confronti.

Per quanto riguarda l'educazione dei miei figli sono orgoglioso di come sono cresciuti e stati educati. Sono i fatti che contano e non l'opinione provocatoria di un'utente. 

Sbattere : verbo da me usato nei suoi confronti, per indicare una moglie che scopa con un' estraneo solo per soddisfare il suo prurito sessuale. Non potevo usare il temine "fare l'amore" perche' di amore qui non si tratta, se si fosse trattato di amore me ne sarei fatto una ragione, sarei anche riuscito a capire. Invece la signora beccata in flagrante e' tornata a casina dal suo maritino. 

Tutti i presenti alla festa pensano che lei sia una zoccola, a cominciare dal padre finendo al gatto! Certo,nessuno si e' espresso, il baraccone dell'ipocrisia funziona alla grande.

Se avessi detto a mio suocero: lo sai che sono un gran cornuto?  avrei salvaguardato la parita' di genere, non avrei discriminato una povera donna indifesa, ma il risultato non sarebbe cambiato: lei zoccola e io cornuto.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> : lei zoccola e io cornuto.


Se usare questi termini x voi, anche in modalità dispregiativa, davanti a terzi (ivi compreso questo  forum) ti fa star meglio, è giusto tu lo faccia.

Ma è un tuo bisogno.

E non necessariamente devi aspettarti che esista una necessità di catalogare così anche x chi partecipa alla discussione.


----------



## Frithurik (9 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma manco per niente !
> Voler bene ad un figlio NON significa giustificarne le cazzate davanti al mondo, men che meno davanti a colui che di quelle cazzate è vittima !


Grazie per il rosso, no, non ha giustificato le cazzate davanti al mondo, ma davanti alla sua famiglia.
Ripeto e' un uomo anziano, e se per caso hai figli mettiti nei suoi panni e fatti un esame di coscienza.


----------



## fulminato (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se usare questi termini x voi, anche in modalità dispregiativa, davanti a terzi (ivi compreso questo  forum) ti fa star meglio, è giusto tu lo faccia.
> 
> Ma è un tuo bisogno.
> 
> E non necessariamente devi aspettarti che esista una necessità di catalogare così anche x chi partecipa alla discussione.


Sono stato provocato da un utente, 

non ho scritto io : "cazzi d'oro che sbattono le troie"

gli unici dispregiativi che ho usato nei miei post sono :  "sbattere" e "grandissima z... " e sinceramente  su questo forum ho letto di peggio.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Sono stato provocato da un utente,
> 
> non ho scritto io : "cazzi d'oro che sbattono le troie"
> 
> gli unici dispregiativi che ho usato nei miei post sono :  "sbattere" e "grandissima z... " e sinceramente  su questo forum ho letto di peggio.


Non vorrei esser frainteso..

Sei liberissimo di usare ogni aggettivo dispregiativo che vuoi... 

Posso solo dirti che, dal mio punto di vista, non avrai lauti guadagni dall'utilizzare questi aggettivi in pubblico riferiti alla persona che hai scelto e con cui hai condiviso pezzi importanti di vita.

Ma sarò l'ultimo a dire a chicchessia, qui o altrove:

Non devi dire così
Dovresti dire cola'

Insomma... Massima libertà


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> In momenti di ira si dicono cose che non si dovrebbero dire.
> Questo non vuol dire che automaticamente lui diventa un maschilista cazzone.
> 
> I figli intelligenti capiranno lo sfogo di un marito tradito, così come ogni persona intelligente.
> Che lui abbia sbagliato in un mondo ideale forse ci sta... ma non dimentichiamoci che stato d'animo sta affrontando in questo momento, condannarlo per una parola di troppo o perchè non è riuscito a mantenere la calma in una situazione di forte stress è veramente crudele.


Eh no. Prima di tutto si dice quello che si sente e può essere espresso male, ma sempre da noi viene espresso ed esprime ciò che siamo. Secondo sostiene che ha ragione e molti lo approvano.
Io non ho alcuna pretesa di cambiare nessuno.
Però credo che in un forum pubblico si abbia anche una responsabilità pubblica e ritengo che il dissenso per certi modi di pensare sia doveroso esprimerlo.
Le polemiche invece le trovo noiose.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Per la madre ho lo stesso rispetto che lei ha avuto nei loro e nei miei confronti.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'educazione dei miei figli sono orgoglioso di come sono cresciuti e stati educati. Sono i fatti che contano e non l'opinione provocatoria di un'utente.
> 
> ...


CVD. La questione non è difendere un traditore, ma il rispetto di lei, di te, dei figli. Ma proprio non ci capiamo.


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh no. Prima di tutto si dice quello che si sente e può essere espresso male, ma sempre da noi viene espresso ed esprime ciò che siamo. Secondo sostiene che ha ragione e molti lo approvano. Io non ho alcuna pretesa di cambiare nessuno. Però credo che in un forum pubblico si abbia anche una responsabilità pubblica e ritengo che il dissenso per certi modi di pensare sia doveroso esprimerlo. Le polemiche invece le trovo noiose.


E' una discussione che abbiamo già fatto.  Non apprezzo l'applauso a certe esternazioni, ma che queste siano figlie di un momento particolare di chi le sta vivendo è evidente.  Supporre che si è educato i figli alla maleducazione e al maschilismo è un altro conto.   

Io sono arrivata a dire a mio marito che era un cattivo padre, urlato con tutto il vomito e il rancore che avevo dentro.  Dopo un anno ho un altra consapevolezza, ma arriva con il tempo e con i sentimenti più lucidi.  Io penso di aver sbagliato a dire certe cose, ma non posso dire di non averle pensate. 
Le sentito e le provavo con quella intensità... così come quando gli urlavo: schifoso. 
 Colpevolizzare qualcuno per il proprio sentito in un momento di grande confusione non è giusto perchè è cose se vivesse un grande trauma e i suoi pensieri non sono lucidi.  Quindi per me è giusto condannare il gesto e le parole, non certo la persona, anche perchè non mi sembra che a parte qualche parola fuori posto, e fuori luogo, dovuta a un momento di grande rabbia, ci sia stato altro. 

 E' uno sfogo, un modo per porre dei limiti anche mentali a un fatto che non riusciamo ancora a comprendere.   Però secondo me è proprio da lì che si riparte... dalla rabbia, dal nostro staccarsi dall'altra persona ed è la prima fase della realizzazione. Ci siamo noi e dall'altra parte loro. Un passo obbligato secondo me.  
Quella puttana probabilmente nel tempo sarà modificato, ma ora è necessario che ci sia. E ci sia così: urlato e gridato.  Ci sarà tempo e modo per capire e andare oltre a quella "puttana", e necessariamente non dovrà cambiare ma sarà il tempo che riuscirà a rendere più lucidi certi pensieri.


----------



## Outdider (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' una discussione che abbiamo già fatto.  Non apprezzo l'applauso a certe esternazioni, ma che queste siano figlie di un momento particolare di chi le sta vivendo è evidente.  Supporre che si è educato i figli alla maleducazione e al maschilismo è un altro conto.
> 
> Io sono arrivata a dire a mio marito che era un cattivo padre, urlato con tutto il vomito e il rancore che avevo dentro.  Dopo un anno ho un altra consapevolezza, ma arriva con il tempo e con i sentimenti più lucidi.  Io penso di aver sbagliato a dire certe cose, ma non posso dire di non averle pensate.
> Le sentito e le provavo con quella intensità... così come quando gli urlavo: schifoso.
> ...



Non potevi essere più chiara, complimenti


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quella puttana probabilmente nel tempo sarà modificato, ma ora è necessario che ci sia..


Non sono d'accordo, Iosolo

Non solo non è necessario, ma è anzi deleterio, e x chi lo pronuncia, secondo me

E non è una questione di "sofismo" lessicale, ma di propria struttura interna

Partire dal presupposto che una mia compagna che ha scelto scientemente di dar seguito a una attrazione con un altro uomo, è UNA PUTTANA è deleterio x me

E abilmente fuorviante.

Per me, ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' una discussione che abbiamo già fatto.  Non apprezzo l'applauso a certe esternazioni, ma che queste siano figlie di un momento particolare di chi le sta vivendo è evidente.  Supporre che si è educato i figli alla maleducazione e al maschilismo è un altro conto.
> 
> Io sono arrivata a dire a mio marito che era un cattivo padre, urlato con tutto il vomito e il rancore che avevo dentro.  Dopo un anno ho un altra consapevolezza, ma arriva con il tempo e con i sentimenti più lucidi.  Io penso di aver sbagliato a dire certe cose, ma non posso dire di non averle pensate.
> Le sentito e le provavo con quella intensità... così come quando gli urlavo: schifoso.
> ...


Tra schifoso e puttana c'è differenza perché ci sono dietro pensieri, sentire e cultura diversa.
Se i figli non si sono offesi nel sentire definire così la loro madre è perché condividono quella cultura che da lui (magari pure da lei :unhappy hanno imparato.
Per dire se i miei figli mi sentissero urlare "bastardo!" o dire "arbitro cornuto" rimarrebbero sconvolti, non perché dico parolacce, ma per l'immaginario che sostiene quelle espressioni. E ci potrei aggiungere "frocio" oppure "zingaro" Mentre altre forme di insulto, magari scorrette, le uso, quando so che non ci sono cimici, perché nel linguaggio famigliare hanno un significato che io ho dato loro e così vengono interpretate.
Le parole sono importanti (cit.)


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Iosolo
> 
> Non solo non è necessario, ma è anzi deleterio, e x chi lo pronuncia, secondo me
> 
> ...


Perchè?! 
Non faccio una questione di genere, evidentemente essendo io una donna. 
Al mio ho urlato schifoso, maiale... insomma qualcosa di simile. 

Vedi il permettere che il desiderio fisico annulli la nostra capacità di giudizio e ci permetta di dimenticare per quelle sensazioni tutto quello che abbiamo e che potremmo perdere, come lo chiami? 
Egoismo?! 
Non è solo egoismo... è che non sei riusciti ad avere il controllo del tuo cazzo (come direbbe ipazia) e che ora che non hai avuto quel controllo torni da me... dicendo che non lo hai avuto. 

Ora quel puttana/maiale/schifoso non è altro che sottolineare che al desiderio fisico, all'attrazione non si è saputo dire di no... nonostante quello che si rischiava di perdere. 

C'è una parola che non sia puttana/schifoso che meglio rappresenti l'emozione del tradito?


----------



## Frithurik (9 Giugno 2017)

Io penso, e gia' l'ho scritto  altre volte, voi mi insegnate ,che questo non e' un forum dove si parla solo di uncinetto,cucina o burraco, questo e' soprattutto un forum cui si parla di tradimento, una delle cose peggiori che ci sia.Una persona che viene qui non viene cosi' per piacere per raccontare i fatti propri, ma a raccontare l'incubo cui e capitato, cercando di avere con altri utenti uno scambio di opinioni e soprattutto confronto con altre esperienze.
E normalissimo che l'utente tradito/a e' incazzato a morte con la controparte e lancia epiteti contro il traditore , che magari nella vita reale senza cio' che sia' successo non l'avrebbe mai fatto. 
Qui invece si accusa ,si condanna ,chi di gia' ha le palle girate di suo, si e' un forum pubblico, ognuno dice quel che pensa, ma un po di rispetto ci deve essere per questa persona e cercare di capirla.
Io quando sono incazzato (ed e' difficile) me ne strafotto dei presenti anche che ci sia il parroco o il nonno, quindi a mio modesto parere per favore non condanniamo nessuno e rispetto per chi soffre.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Perchè?!
> Non faccio una questione di genere, evidentemente essendo io una donna.
> Al mio ho urlato schifoso, maiale... insomma qualcosa di simile.
> 
> ...


Io gli ho detto che ...ho sposato un deficiente... 
Benché provassi disgusto ed estraneità per quell'uomo a me sconosciuto, il sentire più potente era la dissonanza tra quello che avevo sempre creduto che fosse, intelligente, serio, responsabili, e quello che avevo davanti: un deficiente. Il problema non era morale, ma cognitivo. Una persona intelligente, quale lo avevo creduto, non avrebbe mai potuto comportarsi in modo tanto stupido.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Io penso, e gia' l'ho scritto  altre volte, voi mi insegnate ,che questo non e' un forum dove si parla solo di uncinetto,cucina o burraco, questo e' soprattutto un forum cui si parla di tradimento, una delle cose peggiori che ci sia.Una persona che viene qui non viene cosi' per piacere per raccontare i fatti propri, ma a raccontare l'incubo cui e capitato, cercando di avere con altri utenti uno scambio di opinioni e soprattutto confronto con altre esperienze.
> E normalissimo che l'utente tradito/a e' incazzato a morte con la controparte e lancia epiteti contro il traditore , che magari nella vita reale senza cio' che sia' successo non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> Qui invece si accusa ,si condanna ,chi di gia' ha le palle girate di suo, si e' un forum pubblico, ognuno dice quel che pensa, ma un po di rispetto ci deve essere per questa persona e cercare di capirla.
> Io quando sono incazzato (ed e' difficile) me ne strafotto dei presenti anche che ci sia il parroco o il nonno, quindi a mio modesto parere per favore non condanniamo nessuno e rispetto per chi soffre.


Benché quei termini siano per me inaccettabili all'interno di una relazione di coppia, comprendo l'incazzatura che fa uscire l'ultrà sepolto in lui, ma non lo capisco in presenza dei figli e al compleanno del figlio.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Perchè?!
> Non faccio una questione di genere, evidentemente essendo io una donna.
> Al mio ho urlato schifoso, maiale... insomma qualcosa di simile.
> 
> ...


Il perché preciso non lo so, sinceramente...
Scrivo quello che vedo è ho visto.. e cioè che dopo si sta generalmente peggio, non meglio

Credo sia qualcosa che ha a che fare con la propria dignità, per quanto mi riguarda

E cioè che le MIE emozioni, quello che IO provo, non le svendo di fronte a te

E nemmeno le sintetizzo con un TROIA o PUTTANA

Le mie emozioni  (parlo di quei momenti) sono qualcosa di più importante e complesso che un PUTTANA

E la punizione più dura, volendo, è renderti del tutto inaccessibile alle stesse.

Quella iinaccessibilita' credimi,,  quella si, è devastante x davvero 

Altro che un MAIALE

PS. Se vuoi far male ma x davvero.. se ricapitasse (speriamo di no..  )


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benché quei termini siano per me inaccettabili all'interno di una relazione di coppia, comprendo l'incazzatura che fa uscire l'ultrà sepolto in lui, ma non lo capisco in presenza dei figli e al compleanno del figlio.


Io l'ho fatto davanti a due bambini piccoli. Lo capisco.


----------



## Frithurik (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benché quei termini siano per me inaccettabili all'interno di una relazione di coppia, comprendo l'incazzatura che fa uscire l'ultrà sepolto in lui, ma non lo capisco in presenza dei figli e al compleanno del figlio.


Ma sicuramente fulminato non avra' mai usato questi termini con sua moglie, ha scritto che pochi giorni prima della scoperta faceva con lei una vita invidiabile, adesso e' un uomo ferito, e soprattutto  noi non sappiamo i discorsi che sono usciti fuori quel giorno, quindi  sempre a mio modesto parere non possiamo giudicarlo.


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il perché preciso non lo so, sinceramente...
> Scrivo quello che vedo è ho visto.. e cioè che dopo si sta generalmente peggio, non meglio
> 
> Credo sia qualcosa che ha a che fare con la propria dignità, per quanto mi riguarda
> ...


Urlare e gridare è già un punto di partenza per quello. 

Esternare un pensiero, non avere paura di farlo e metterlo lì alla vista di tutti, nudo e reale, senza filtri... tu per me ora sei uno schifoso... tu per me sei una puttana. 
Partiamo da questo.


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io gli ho detto che ...ho sposato un deficiente...
> Benché provassi disgusto ed estraneità per quell'uomo a me sconosciuto, il sentire più potente era la dissonanza tra quello che avevo sempre creduto che fosse, intelligente, serio, responsabili, e quello che avevo davanti: un deficiente. Il problema non era morale, ma cognitivo. Una persona intelligente, quale lo avevo creduto, non avrebbe mai potuto comportarsi in modo tanto stupido.


Io coglione (sono più rozza). Oltre che a farsi beccare da me, coinvolgere il lavoro. 

Però a me ha fatto proprio schifo il fatto di andare in cerca fuori. L'ho visto proprio come quei vecchi bavosi che muoiono di fronte a una figa e non sanno controllarsi... e finisco per fare una cazzata dopo l'altra. 

Lui mi ha detto che in quel momento si è visto con i miei occhi e si è sentito proprio così. 
Credo di credergli. E' come quando gridi "Il re è nudo" e finalmente tutti riescono a vedere quello che è palesemente chiaro.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Urlare e gridare è già un punto di partenza per quello.
> 
> Esternare un pensiero, non avere paura di farlo e metterlo lì alla vista di tutti, nudo e reale, senza filtri... tu per me ora sei uno schifoso... tu per me sei una puttana.
> Partiamo da questo.


Così crei il "debito"...

Domanda: si è ancora estinto quel debito?

Il rischio è restare creditori a vita, che è la più miserabile Delle condizioni

Tu NON ESISTI.
Partiamo da questo.

Saper far bene il MALE non è facile.

Molto più facile farSI male da soli


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benché quei termini siano per me inaccettabili all'interno di una relazione di coppia, comprendo l'incazzatura che fa uscire l'ultrà sepolto in lui, ma non lo capisco in presenza dei figli e al compleanno del figlio.



Le persone sotto pressione - per qualsiasi motivo - ovvero sottoposte a un forte stress non hanno la capacità di controllo che possiamo avere noi nel valutare il racconto di un fatto a cui non abbiamo assistito e partecipato.
In quel momento la capacità di valutazione non è la stessa che si può avere in altre situazioni.
E' sbagliato, certo, ma assolutamente umano.
Non ricordo, ma credo di aver detto anch'io a mia moglie qualche troia o giù di lì.
Lo pensavo veramente? Forse in quel momento sì, perché in quel momento si valuta il comportamento di chi ha tradito il più negativamente possibile, utilizzando i pochi termini di cui si può disporre e che siano abbastanza potenti per far tracimare la rabbia.
Mica si può dire "Egoista. Mentitrice. Disonesta."
Schifoso, maiale, troia, puttana, stronza, merda umana...
Le parolacce servono proprio a rappresentare e a descrivere la rabbia e sono necessarie per farla uscire e farla comprendere all'altro.
In altri momenti possiamo pentirci di quello che si è detto.
A stress passato.


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Così crei il "debito"...
> 
> Domanda: si è ancora estinto quel debito?
> 
> ...


Se non parli del sentito, parli di niente. 
Io provavo quello. Schifoso, coglione... 

Lui doveva ascoltarmi e vedersi con i miei occhi, se volevamo ricostruire. 
Devo dire che in parte lo ha fatto. 
Non è se è o se non lo è... è che io lo vedevo così. 

Ha visto il mio schifo e se n'è fatto carico. Quello che doveva fare per ricominciare.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto davanti a due bambini piccoli. Lo capisco.


Io ho avuto pochi mesi dopo Due feste dei figli. Ho mangiato al ristorante con lui.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se non parli del sentito, parli di niente.
> Io provavo quello. Schifoso, coglione...
> 
> Lui doveva ascoltarmi e vedersi con i miei occhi, se volevamo ricostruire.
> ...


Parlo dell'esibito

Ossia i propri sentimenti

Se esibirli o scegliere di NON esibirli di fronte al coglione, carogna, etc...

E non perché lui "si deve far carico" ma x dignità di quegli stessi sentimenti di venire esibiti a chi MERITA detta esibizione, o meno

Ti chiedevo prima se quel debito ad oggi si è estinto. È estinto?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone sotto pressione - per qualsiasi motivo - ovvero sottoposte a un forte stress non hanno la capacità di controllo che possiamo avere noi nel valutare il racconto di un fatto a cui non abbiamo assistito e partecipato.
> In quel momento la capacità di valutazione non è la stessa che si può avere in altre situazioni.
> E' sbagliato, certo, ma assolutamente umano.
> Non ricordo, ma credo di aver detto anch'io a mia moglie qualche troia o giù di lì.
> ...


Infatti io sono allibita che lui non sia pentito di aver sbroccato  al compleanno del figlio e che altri sostengano che ha fatto bene, tra l'altro dando della puttana a una donna che non conoscono.


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlo dell'esibito
> 
> Ossia i propri sentimenti
> 
> ...


Si sta estinguendo ti piace 

E' la persona con cui hai condiviso una vita... se non a lui a chi?! 
I miei sentimenti non perdono dignità se qualcuno li osserva. 

Se io piango di fronte all'altro non perdo mica la mia dignità. 
Tu sei uno che non piange vero? Mai mostrarsi?!


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si sta estinguendo ti piace
> 
> E' la persona con cui hai condiviso una vita... se non a lui a chi?!
> I miei sentimenti non perdono dignità se qualcuno li osserva.
> ...


Ma no.. non è questione di piangere, quello è sterile orgoglio

È questione che i MIEI sentimenti in quel periodo li io ho scelto di non mostrarli, a chi mi aveva oscurato una parte di se.

Provare sentimenti non significa mostrarli automaticamente

La dignità non è l'atto di forza di non mostrare

Ma il dire: no, non ho motivo per mostrare oggi a chi ieri....


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma no.. non è questione di piangere, quello è sterile orgoglio
> 
> È questione che i MIEI sentimenti in quel periodo li io ho scelto di non mostrarli, a chi mi aveva oscurato una parte di se.
> 
> ...


Una punizione?! 
Bah io preferisco mostrarmi. Nelle mie brutture, nei miei pensieri... io sono onesta. 
E lo sono sempre. 

I sentimenti se li mostri non si consumano! 
Non capisco questa tua reticenza, ma sto cercando di capirti...


----------



## Fairman (9 Giugno 2017)

Conosciamo fulminato per le cose che ha scritto in queste pagine.

Se è stato un buon padre, un buon marito, se ha educato bene i suoi figli, non è dato a noi saperlo, nè spetta a noi giudicarlo
 possiamo guardare solo a ciò che  sta scrivendo,  constatando che si descrive senza filtri, perchè vuole darci  le sue emozioni. 

Se avesse mirato a raccogliere plausi, avrebbe edulcorato le sue descrizioni.

E poi col travaglio che si porta, e le situazioni che gli si propongono,  un uso  poco proprio delle parole ,  non giustifica giudizi che trascendono dal contesto in cui si generano per globalizzarl come  se fosse  il comportamento di tutta la sua vita.

Sono sicuro che le parole che ha usato prescindono dal rispetto del mondo femminile, non sono un giudizio di genere, ma la rabbia che sfoga verso un preciso soggetto.

In quella situazione, il suo tradizionale aplomb inglese è andato in vacanza, solo questo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Una punizione?!
> Bah io preferisco mostrarmi. Nelle mie brutture, nei miei pensieri... io sono onesta.
> E lo sono sempre.
> 
> ...


Nella sua apparente reticenza Skorpio ha dato abbastanza elementi per comprendere come ha imparato a gestirsi il suo dolore per non trovarsi devastato.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Una punizione?!
> Bah io preferisco mostrarmi. Nelle mie brutture, nei miei pensieri... io sono onesta.
> E lo sono sempre.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace.. meglio di così non so spiegarlo...

È un po' come spargere in giro un pacco di riso

Poi a raccattare tutti i chicchi sparsi non ti riesce più.

E c'è sempre quel "maiale" che te li ha fatti spargere e alla fine se ti mancano dei chicchi, la merda è sempre lui

Credo  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] abbia in qualche modo intuito


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi spiace.. meglio di così non so spiegarlo...
> 
> È un po' come spargere in giro un pacco di riso
> 
> ...


Sei complicato per me  cerco sempre ulteriori spiegazioni da te. 

Mi faccio bastare quello che mi hai detto


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sei complicato per me  cerco sempre ulteriori spiegazioni da te.
> 
> Mi faccio bastare quello che mi hai detto


È vero    un po' complicato sono..


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Iosolo
> 
> Non solo non è necessario, ma è anzi deleterio, e x chi lo pronuncia, secondo me
> 
> ...


Molto meglio la "signora" ; )


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Molto meglio la "signora" ; )


Decisamente!


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io gli ho detto che ...ho sposato un deficiente...
> Benché provassi disgusto ed estraneità per quell'uomo a me sconosciuto, il sentire più potente era la dissonanza tra quello che avevo sempre creduto che fosse, intelligente, serio, responsabili, e quello che avevo davanti: un deficiente. Il problema non era morale, ma cognitivo. Una persona intelligente, quale lo avevo creduto, non avrebbe mai potuto comportarsi in modo tanto stupido.


Più che intelligenza difettosa,direi superficialità egoismo ed egocentrismo.....A mia moglie oltre agli epiteti a caldo,la definii "inaffidabile": molto peggio della zoccola che le diedi a caldo.


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Più che intelligenza difettosa,direi superficialità egoismo ed egocentrismo.....A mia moglie oltre agli epiteti a caldo,la definii "inaffidabile": molto peggio della zoccola che le diedi a caldo.


Hai ragione è peggio . Purtroppo questa sfiducia non riesci più a scrollartela via


----------



## fulminato (9 Giugno 2017)

Adesso sono tranquillo come un'anatra sul lago...Lucio Battisti -Ami ancora Elisa?. Il mio stato attuale.

Stranamente mi sento rilassato e svuotato, (complice il Nero d'Avola bevuto questa sera, regalato da un'amico, bevici su e non ci pensare, ha detto) ma, soprattutto la telefonata dei miei figli, di mia cognata e di lei mi hanno fatto sentire protetto? forse non e' il termine giusto ma lo getto li'. Insomma, li ho sentiti vicini, ho accennato delle scuse per il mio comportamento dell'altra sera e ho avuto la loro comprensione, ti ci voleva, eri troppo teso, almeno ti sei sfogato ecc. ecc. che dire? tutto ok! 

Mio figlio (il maggiore) mi ha proposto di farci una gita fuori porta dove solitamente ci recavamo quando erano ancora bambini, solo noi, come un tempo, una famiglia felice! Sono scoppiato a piangere... ti daro' una risposta domani...
ci siamo salutati. La fase epica mi distrugge, adesso mi sento un'anatra felice, domani chi lo sa?


----------



## oriente70 (9 Giugno 2017)

Vai che fai contenti i figli 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fulminato (10 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vai che fai contenti i figli
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk



Difatti ci andro' e lo faro' esclusivamente per loro. Vedremo cosa accadra'...


----------



## Gabbiano (11 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buona giornata a tutti voi. Raccontero' la mia storia, uguale e forse monotona come migliaia in questi ultimi anni.
> 
> Era un Venerdi' di Aprile quando la mia consorte 47 anni (io 50), sposati da 28, 2 figli maggiorenni, mi comunico' che per ragioni di lavoro: (corso di aggiornamento), il Sabato successivo si sarebbe dovuta recare a Roma nella sede Direzionale dell'azienda per la quale lavora. Sono abituato a queste trasferte di uno/due giorni, sono nella norma... ma, ripensandoci di solito lei partiva il Lunedi' mattino e rientrava il Martedi' sera.
> 
> ...


Perdonami fulminato... ho letto tutta la tua descrizione... sicuramente tua moglie ha fatto un errore e capisco il tuo malessere e la tua rabbia in questo momento... però chi sta veramente gettando 28 anni di matrimonio in fumo sei tu... perché se lei avesse voluto fare questo certamente non ti avrebbe tradito e basta, ma ti avrebbe lasciato. Le persone non sono perfette, io non ho mai tradito però non credo che la base dell'amore sia la fedeltà assoluta, credo e spero ci siano cose più importanti del sesso. Per il resto, siamo umani e siamo fatti di carne...


----------



## Outdider (11 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Difatti ci andro' e lo faro' esclusivamente per loro. Vedremo cosa accadra'...



Buonasera, fallo anche per te stesso non solo per loro.


----------



## Trizio70 (11 Giugno 2017)

credo che a ciascuno di noi sia capitato di dire e fare cose che mai avremmo pensato, bisogna provare quella rabbia, prima di giudicare.... e la tua credo sia davvero tanta.
Ma ti sei chiesto il perché?
Hai amici/che che normalmente fanno quello che rimproveri a tua moglie? Che normalmente tradiscono per "prurito" giusto per usare un tuo termine?
E di loro pensi le stesse cose?
Io molto semplicemente credo che a tutti (ammetto qualche rarissima eccezione) sia capitato un momento di debolezza.
A te no? Sei sempre stato integerrimo? Se la risposta è sì, hai tutta la mia ammirazione e, ancor più comprensione, perché da ciò discende, forse, tutta la tua rabbia...
Se può aiutarti a metabolizzare il tuo lutto (di questo si tratta, la "donna ideale" che avevi in mente ha lasciato il posto ad una "donna normale") sappi che lei non ha fatto qualcosa contro te, ha solo voluto provare ciò che è normale per moltissimi... confidando di farla franca.
Ti assicuro che tanta gente dopo aver commesso leggerezze simili, diventa migliore.
Vivere è un po' salire sulla scala della consapevolezza, lei potrebbe aver capito per sempre che quel mondo non le interessa.... peccato lasciarla ad altri, non ti pare?
Sta a te capire se è davvero così e se ci vuoi ancora provare.
Un caro abbraccio.


----------



## Tara (11 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anzi, posso dirti con certezza che da quando l'ultimo figlio e' andato a convivere e siamo rimasti soli ci siamo rinnovati, lei era serena, felice, avevamo piu' tempo per noi e per la nostra intimita'. Uscivamo quasi tutti i week end e sessualmente eravamo appagati entrambi.


Ciao Fulminato.

Sono La voce dissonante del gruppo e ti chiedo: Lei ha avuto un amante per molto tempo, e tu senza saperlo ti sentivi felice e appagato. Dunque - quale e' il problema? E' andata a letto con un altro, e' il suo corpo, mica il tuo. Non ti ha tolto niente. Anzi, fra di voi le cose vanno benissimo comunque.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Giugno 2017)

Giusto ma nel momento in cui scopri che tutto ciò che ti ha fatto credere era falso ??? 
Un partner non è di proprietà.
Ma almeno deve essere sincero e leale con chi gli sta vicino .

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (11 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> credo che a ciascuno di noi sia capitato di dire e fare cose che mai avremmo pensato, bisogna provare quella rabbia, prima di giudicare.... e la tua credo sia davvero tanta.
> Ma ti sei chiesto il perché?
> Hai amici/che che normalmente fanno quello che rimproveri a tua moglie? Che normalmente tradiscono per "prurito" giusto per usare un tuo termine?
> E di loro pensi le stesse cose?
> ...




Potrei essere d'accordo se si trattasse di un singolo episodio.


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> credo che a ciascuno di noi sia capitato di dire e fare cose che mai avremmo pensato, bisogna provare quella rabbia, prima di giudicare.... e la tua credo sia davvero tanta.
> Ma ti sei chiesto il perché?
> Hai amici/che che normalmente fanno quello che rimproveri a tua moglie? Che normalmente tradiscono per "prurito" giusto per usare un tuo termine?
> E di loro pensi le stesse cose?
> ...


Quoto quasi tutto, ma non riesco a farmi tornare il "normale per moltissimi".
Non dovrebbe affatto essere NORMALE.
E' questo il punto!


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Ciao Fulminato.
> 
> Sono La voce dissonante del gruppo e ti chiedo: Lei ha avuto un amante per molto tempo, e tu senza saperlo ti sentivi felice e appagato. Dunque - quale e' il problema? E' andata a letto con un altro, e' il suo corpo, mica il tuo. Non ti ha tolto niente. Anzi, fra di voi le cose vanno benissimo comunque.


Tara, anche nei rapporti "poliamorosi" il concetto principale è l'essere sinceri con le persone che formano la famiglia allargata ed anche per loro avere un rapporto al di fuori di essa,  "nascondendo",  è tradimento è la famiglia si spezza. Che sia il suo corpo è vero,  che non gli abbia tolto niente non penso.


----------



## Tara (11 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Tara, anche nei rapporti "poliamorosi" il concetto principale è l'essere sinceri con le persone che formano la famiglia allargata ed anche per loro avere un rapporto al di fuori di essa,  "nascondendo",  è tradimento è la famiglia si spezza. Che sia il suo corpo è vero,  che non gli abbia tolto niente non penso.


Continuo a non capire cosa sia stato tolto a Fulminato. Mi pare sia solo una questione di orgoglio/senso del possesso. E nessuna delle due cose ha a che vedere con l'amore.


----------



## nina (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa sia stato tolto a Fulminato. Mi pare sia solo una questione di orgoglio/senso del possesso. E nessuna delle due cose ha a che vedere con l'amore.


L'onestà nel rapporto, gli è stata tolta. Non mi sembra così difficile da capire.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa sia stato tolto a Fulminato. Mi pare sia solo una questione di orgoglio/senso del possesso. E nessuna delle due cose ha a che vedere con l'amore.


Veramente ciò che più pesa da traditi, oltre alle menzogne, è proprio che apparentemente non sia cambiato nulla e che il traditore abbia continuato a fare sesso a casa, costringendo il tradito a una promiscuità non voluta e non consapevole.


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ciò che più pesa da traditi, oltre alle menzogne, è proprio che apparentemente non sia cambiato nulla e che il traditore abbia continuato a fare sesso a casa, costringendo il tradito a una promiscuità non voluta e non consapevole.


Vero!


----------



## Outdider (11 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ciò che più pesa da traditi, oltre alle menzogne, è proprio che apparentemente non sia cambiato nulla e che il traditore abbia continuato a fare sesso a casa, costringendo il tradito a una promiscuità non voluta e non consapevole.



Verissimo.


----------



## Outdider (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa sia stato tolto a Fulminato. Mi pare sia solo una questione di orgoglio/senso del possesso. E nessuna delle due cose ha a che vedere con l'amore.



quindi amare, per te, significa dare la possibilità al proprio partner di poter mentire al bisogno e fare spallucce quando scoperti?


----------



## Tara (11 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> quindi amare, per te, significa dare la possibilità al proprio partner di poter mentire al bisogno e fare spallucce quando scoperti?


Mi aspetto che il mio partnair mi dia priorita' - se succede qualcosa alla nostra famiglia deve darci il primo posto. 
Ma se gli va di trombarsi un altra in una camera d'albergo e questi incontri non tolgono nulla a me - tanto che nemmeno me ne accordo - non vedo il problema. 

E' impossibile che una sola persona possa darci tutto - forse dovremmo smettere di pretenderlo e cambiare i voti matrimoniali rivedendo il concetto di fedelta'. 
Chiedere ad una persona di non trombare piu' con altri e' fuori dalla natura umana e questo forum ne e' la prova. Siamo tutti traditi e traditori!


----------



## spleen (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa sia stato tolto a Fulminato. Mi pare sia solo una questione di orgoglio/senso del possesso. E nessuna delle due cose ha a che vedere con l'amore.


L'innocenza.
 Gli è stata tolta per sempre l'innocenza di pensare che ci possa essere qualcosa di puro.

E questo è difficile da capire, non pretendo tu ci riesca.


----------



## Lostris (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Chiedere ad una persona di non trombare piu' con altri e' fuori dalla natura umana e questo forum ne e' la prova. Siamo tutti traditi e traditori!


Il forum si chiama Tradimento.net ...  :carneval:


----------



## Outdider (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che il mio partnair mi dia priorita' - se succede qualcosa alla nostra famiglia deve darci il primo posto.
> Ma se gli va di trombarsi un altra in una camera d'albergo e questi incontri non tolgono nulla a me - tanto che nemmeno me ne accordo - non vedo il problema.
> 
> E' impossibile che una sola persona possa darci tutto - forse dovremmo smettere di pretenderlo e cambiare i voti matrimoniali rivedendo il concetto di fedelta'.
> Chiedere ad una persona di non trombare piu' con altri e' fuori dalla natura umana e questo forum ne e' la prova. Siamo tutti traditi e traditori!



IO lo chiamerei opportunismo. Tu sei legata a qualcuno o hai un harem....o entrambi?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che il mio partnair mi dia priorita' - se succede qualcosa alla nostra famiglia deve darci il primo posto.
> Ma se gli va di trombarsi un altra in una camera d'albergo e questi incontri non tolgono nulla a me - tanto che nemmeno me ne accordo - non vedo il problema.
> 
> E' impossibile che una sola persona possa darci tutto - forse dovremmo smettere di pretenderlo e cambiare i voti matrimoniali rivedendo il concetto di fedelta'.
> Chiedere ad una persona di non trombare piu' con altri e' fuori dalla natura umana e questo forum ne e' la prova. Siamo tutti traditi e traditori!


Quoto.


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'innocenza.
> Gli è stata tolta per sempre l'innocenza di pensare che ci possa essere qualcosa di puro.
> 
> E questo è difficile da capire, non pretendo tu ci riesca.


Questa volta è come se avessi letto il mio pensiero, è chiarissimo, ma Tara non potrà capire...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questa volta è come se avessi letto il mio pensiero, è chiarissimo, ma Tara non potrà capire...


Cara la purezza è un ideale e come tale impossibile da raggiungere.


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara la purezza è un ideale e come tale impossibile da raggiungere.


Caro, mi piace pensare che non sia impossibile da raggiungere, ma solo difficile.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro, mi piace pensare che non sia impossibile da raggiungere, ma solo difficile.


Gli ideali restano ideali se no non sarebbero ideali.


----------



## trilobita (11 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gli ideali restano ideali se no non sarebbero ideali.


Giusto!
Difatti  si cerca di tendere verso...
Ma diventa difficile avvicinarsi all'ideale se si va nel senso opposto...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Giusto!
> Difatti  si cerca di tendere verso...
> Ma diventa difficile avvicinarsi all'ideale se si va nel senso opposto...


Grazie trilo, dillo a diletta che si diletta negli ideali


----------



## mistral (11 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone sotto pressione - per qualsiasi motivo - ovvero sottoposte a un forte stress non hanno la capacità di controllo che possiamo avere noi nel valutare il racconto di un fatto a cui non abbiamo assistito e partecipato.
> In quel momento la capacità di valutazione non è la stessa che si può avere in altre situazioni.
> E' sbagliato, certo, ma assolutamente umano.
> Non ricordo, ma credo di aver detto anch'io a mia moglie qualche troia o giù di lì.
> ...


Sto cercando di ricordare ma credo di non avergli urlato nessun nomaccio.Mi faceva solo schifo essere stata costretta a dividere la mia intimità con loro.Ed è ancora oggi ciò che non mi va giù.Per esempio mesi prima,quando avevo praticamente la certezza della tresca (ma a lui non lo avevo detto) e gli imposi di usare il preservativo (con me ,visto che non potevo sapere che cosa combinavano loro ed in quale modalità) e lui si incavolò per lesa maestà anziché chinare il capo e fare ammenda.
Tutte le "attenzioni" tra di loro con esami ematologici per le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili (lei mi ha dimostrato che li fa a cadenze ravvicinate ...chissà come mai) e io a pretendere il preservativo ero una rompicoglioni.Insomma se mi facevano qualche regalino pazienza.
Ma insulti pesanti da parte mia non ne ricordo ,ad umiliarlo,insultarlo e caricarlo di nomi tra i quali il più carino era "merda d'uomo" ci pensava già miss dolcezza ,quella che lo faceva sentire così importante......
Mimha sollevata da una parte di duro lavoro


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sto cercando di ricordare ma credo di non avergli urlato nessun nomaccio.Mi faceva solo schifo essere stata costretta a dividere la mia intimità con loro.Ed è ancora oggi ciò che non mi va giù.Per esempio mesi prima,quando avevo praticamente la certezza della tresca (ma a lui non lo avevo detto) e gli imposi di usare il preservativo (con me ,visto che non potevo sapere che cosa combinavano loro ed in quale modalità) e lui si incavolò per lesa maestà anziché chinare il capo e fare ammenda.
> Tutte le "attenzioni" tra di loro con esami ematologici per le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili (lei mi ha dimostrato che li fa a cadenze ravvicinate ...chissà come mai) e io a pretendere il preservativo ero una rompicoglioni.Insomma se mi facevano qualche regalino pazienza.
> Ma insulti pesanti da parte mia non ne ricordo ,ad umiliarlo,insultarlo e caricarlo di nomi tra i quali il più carino era "merda d'uomo" ci pensava già miss dolcezza ,quella che lo faceva sentire così importante......
> Mimha sollevata da una parte di duro lavoro


Credo che l'idea di un possibile contagio, da non sottovalutare, sia però simbolico del fastidio per la condivisione intima inconsapevole.


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie trilo, dillo a diletta che si diletta negli ideali


E che mi deve dire Trilo che non abbia già detto?
Che gli ideali sono idee a cui si tende?
Certo che è così e si agisce anche per loro, perché assumano un piano reale.
E non è affatto impossibile.
Lo è per i materialisti e io non ci appartengo.


----------



## trilobita (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E che mi deve dire Trilo che non abbia già detto?
> Che gli ideali sono idee a cui si tende?
> Certo che è così e si agisce anche per loro, perché assumano un piano reale.
> E non è affatto impossibile.
> Lo è per i materialisti e io non ci appartengo.


No.
Non era un aggancio al tuo post,ma a Blaise.
 Certo che se l'ideale è la fedeltà,non è che tradendo di qua e di là ti avvicini a quell'ideale,quindi è incongruente poi annunciarne l'irrealizzabilità..


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No.
> Non era un aggancio al tuo post,ma a Blaise.
> Certo che se l'ideale è la fedeltà,non è che tradendo di qua e di là ti avvicini a quell'ideale,quindi è incongruente poi annunciarne l'irrealizzabilità..


Ho capito, per quelli come lui la fedeltà è una utopia e sono sicura che è considerata materia per imbecilli che non hanno capito come si vive.
L'hanno capito loro!


----------



## Outdider (11 Giugno 2017)

Che fine hai fatto Tara?


----------



## mistral (11 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che l'idea di un possibile contagio, da non sottovalutare, sia però simbolico del fastidio per la condivisione intima inconsapevole.


Certo,ma non dimentichiamo che l'amica ,sposata da qualche anno,all'inizio raccontava della sua avventura con il suo ex datore di lavoro e che quando lo vedeva aveva ancora le farfalle nello stomaco .Oltre ad un "amico" delle pause pranzo,single e spensierato  che ,a fasi alterne trasferito per lavoro è stato rimpiazzato ma non del tutto da mio marito.
Lei aveva un malloppo di esami periodici perché ci teneva a far vedere che non era una sprovveduta (ha anche fatto un passo falso mostrandomi quelli sbagliati) ma sappiamo tutti che ci sono malattie sessualmente trasmissibili che non vengono rilevati nei test per epatite ed hiv che possono essere causa di gravi problemi futuri per maschi e femmine.Il papilloma virus per esempio .


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ciò che più pesa da traditi, oltre alle menzogne, è proprio che apparentemente non sia cambiato nulla e che il traditore abbia continuato a fare sesso a casa, costringendo il tradito a una promiscuità non voluta e non consapevole.


E ciò richiede da parte del traditore una doppiezza,ipocrisia e l'essere cinico in dosi non comuni;un distacco emotivo e capacità di attore da Oscar.


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gli ideali restano ideali se no non sarebbero ideali.


Ogni giorno ci sono persone che muoiono per un ideale;così come ci sono milioni di paraculi,in percentuale evidentemente superiore ...


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E che mi deve dire Trilo che non abbia già detto?
> Che gli ideali sono idee a cui si tende?
> Certo che è così e si agisce anche per loro, perché assumano un piano reale.
> E non è affatto impossibile.
> Lo è per i materialisti e io non ci appartengo.


Vuoi che un'utopia sia realizzabile?


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vuoi che un'utopia sia realizzabile?


Lo pensi tu che sia un'utopia, io non lo penso affatto e comunque avere degli ideali a cui riferirsi fa sì che ci si impegni per vivere in modo da essere più fieri di se stessi quando ci si guarda allo specchio, esperienza che tu non credo che puoi fare.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho capito, per quelli come lui la fedeltà è una utopia e sono sicura che è considerata materia per imbecilli che non hanno capito come si vive.
> L'hanno capito loro!


Tutto è utopia, non si arriverà mai al compimento di un ideale, si tende. 
Cit.
"Platone credeva nella realizzazione di uno stato governato secondo le norme della sapienza filosofica, e lo dimostrò durante tutta la sua vita: fece ripetuti viaggi in Sicilia allo scopo di convincere i tiranni di Siracusa a mettere in pratica il suo programma politico; ma i risultati, come egli stesso ammette nella settima lettera, furono fallimentari."


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tutto è utopia,* non si arriverà mai al compimento di un ideale, si tende.*
> Cit.
> "Platone credeva nella realizzazione di uno stato governato secondo le norme della sapienza filosofica, e lo dimostrò durante tutta la sua vita: fece ripetuti viaggi in Sicilia allo scopo di convincere i tiranni di Siracusa a mettere in pratica il suo programma politico; ma i risultati, come egli stesso ammette nella settima lettera, furono fallimentari."



E io ho detto lo stesso: ci si tende, ma mentre si fa questo ci si migliora...il che non è proprio male!


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E io ho detto lo stesso: ci si tende, ma mentre si fa questo ci si migliora...il che non è proprio male!


Io tendo alla fedeltà, il problema che si allontana.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Grazie per il rosso, no, non ha giustificato le cazzate davanti al mondo, ma davanti alla sua famiglia.
> Ripeto e' un uomo anziano, e se per caso hai figli mettiti nei suoi panni e fatti un esame di coscienza.


Ribadisco quanto già scritto.
Meglio un onorevole ed imbarazzato silenzio che la difesa dell'indifendibile.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> credo che a ciascuno di noi sia capitato di dire e fare cose che mai avremmo pensato, bisogna provare quella rabbia, prima di giudicare.... e la tua credo sia davvero tanta.
> Ma ti sei chiesto il perché?
> Hai amici/che che normalmente fanno quello che rimproveri a tua moglie? Che normalmente tradiscono per "prurito" giusto per usare un tuo termine?
> E di loro pensi le stesse cose?
> ...



Questo discorso - in teoria perfetto - in pratica non funziona neanche un pò.
Se provi dolore lo provi e basta.
E cercare di razionalizzare quel dolore guardando l'evento in sè cercando di ridimensionarlo è fallace.
Il mio primo terapista mi propose di guardare al tradimento che avevo subìto come se a compierlo fosse stato un mio amico con un'altra donna.
Mi disse 'magari gli avresti detto pure 'bravo'' perchè voleva che considerassi l'evento in sè (una cazzatella) e non come qualcosa che fosse stato fatto a me.
Perchè magari ci è capitato di sapere che un nostro amico tradiva il/la proprio partner, ed invece di dirgli 'oh, cosa fai, sono cose che non si fanno', ci siamo limitati a condividere con lui una risatina complice (o magari lo abbiamo anche 'coperto').
Il mio secondo terapista mi disse che quel ragionamento non poteva funzionare, neanche un pò, per i motivi che ho brevemente scritto sopra.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che il mio partnair mi dia priorita' - se succede qualcosa alla nostra famiglia deve darci il primo posto.
> Ma se gli va di trombarsi un altra in una camera d'albergo e questi incontri non tolgono nulla a me - tanto che nemmeno me ne accordo - non vedo il problema.
> 
> E' impossibile che una sola persona possa darci tutto - forse dovremmo smettere di pretenderlo e cambiare i voti matrimoniali rivedendo il concetto di fedelta'.
> Chiedere ad una persona di non trombare piu' con altri e' fuori dalla natura umana e questo forum ne e' la prova. Siamo tutti traditi e traditori!


Anch'io - isolato - sostenevo e sostengo qualcosa di simile, ma con una sostanziale differenza.
E cioè che finchè non si viene scoperti non si provoca dolore.
Per cui, nel caso di tradimenti che non vengono a galla, nè durante nè, ammesso sia finita, dopo, il tuo ragionamento può anche filare, almeno per me.
Perchè ci sono cazzate (e il tradimento lo è) che se 'definite' per tempo possono non arrecare alcun danno a chi ci sta vicino.
Nel caso in cui si venga scoperti salta invece qualsiasi tipo di attenuante IMHO.


----------



## fulminato (12 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Ciao Fulminato.
> 
> Sono La voce dissonante del gruppo e ti chiedo: Lei ha avuto un amante per molto tempo, e tu senza saperlo ti sentivi felice e appagato. Dunque - quale e' il problema? E' andata a letto con un altro, e' il suo corpo, mica il tuo. Non ti ha tolto niente. Anzi, fra di voi le cose vanno benissimo comunque.


Ciao Tara, probabilmente hai perso una parte della storia.

Lei non ha avuto un'amante per molto tempo, i suoi incontri sono stati tre,  uno al mese e al quarto l'ho beccata.

Io durante quei tre mesi non ero a conoscenza e continuavo a vivere la mia vita normalmente, occhio non vede, cuore non duole.

Veramente le cose con lei non vanno benissimo, e' fuori casa da oltre 40 gg.

Di questa storia, credo che la cosa meno importante sia l'atto sessuale, quello che mi distrugge e' l'intimo condiviso con lui, le cose sussurrate, le parole, i gesti, le confidenze fatte a lui, i nostri segreti. Non so se riesco a spiegare.

Cosa mi ha tolto? A parte i sentimenti che provavo per lei nulla. In questa vicenda chi ha perso di piu' e' lei.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè magari ci è capitato di sapere che un nostro amico tradiva il/la proprio partner, ed invece di dirgli 'oh, cosa fai, sono cose che non si fanno', ci siamo limitati a condividere con lui una risatina complice (o magari lo abbiamo anche 'coperto').
> .


Beh.. come non quotarti

E mi viene da dire: chi di noi , se un amico viene e ci dice che si vede con una sposata, che l'altra sera si sono baciati, etc.. etc.. non chiede incuriosito e complice.

Sono esempi di doppiezze di ciascuno di noi,  che in altro 3d scrivevo stamattina, tanto evidenti da passare talvolta inosservate ai nostri stessi occhi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao Tara, probabilmente hai perso una parte della storia.
> 
> Lei non ha avuto un'amante per molto tempo, i suoi incontri sono stati tre,  uno al mese e al quarto l'ho beccata.
> 
> ...


Sai per certo che è avvenuto?


----------



## fulminato (12 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai per certo che è avvenuto?



Lo immagino e non importa cosa possa dire lei (anche se non glielo mai chiesto e mai lo faro'), ho perso la fiducia.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Lo immagino e non importa cosa possa dire lei (anche se non glielo mai chiesto e mai lo faro'), ho perso la fiducia.


Quindi immagini qualcosa che ti darebbe giustamente fastidio e che molto probabilmente non è accaduta
Della serie facciamo del male gratis....mah


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2017)

Ci sono molte persone che conosco si vantano delle proprie scappatelle .... È di sicuro io non mi faccio la risatina .((una persona che tradisce il partner ma che fiducia gli vuoi dare )). 
La risatina la faccio quando vengono beccati / e .... Ogni tanto il conto da pagare è salatissimo ..... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai per certo che è avvenuto?


Se è avvenuto è una cosa molto brutta, dal mio punto di vista.

SE è avvenuto.. però appunto c'è quel SE


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci sono molte persone che conosco si vantano delle proprie scappatelle .... È di sicuro io non mi faccio la risatina .((una persona che tradisce il partner ma che fiducia gli vuoi dare )).
> La risatina la faccio quando vengono beccati / e .... Ogni tanto il conto da pagare è salatissimo .....
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Allora qui ti diverti pogo di sicuro

Abbiamo tutti il manuale di [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2017)

Io no 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ciao Tara, probabilmente hai perso una parte della storia.
> 
> Lei non ha avuto un'amante per molto tempo, i suoi incontri sono stati tre,  uno al mese e al quarto l'ho beccata.
> 
> ...


Ognuno di noi ha una personale idea di cosa intende per sfera intima. Ci sono scambisti che considerano intima quella condivisione e non il sesso ed altri che considerano intima la semplice visione per altri del corpo della persona desiderata e probabilmente questi estremi si avvicinano quasi a coincidere in una visione a 360gradi.
Direi che tu ti collochi in mezzo e consideri intimo e tuo un dialogo intimo che associ al sesso. Ovvero consideri impossibile che tua moglie, così come la conosci, possa condividere l'intimità del corpo senza condividere una intimità dei pensieri e, se vogliamo esagerare, dell'anima.
Beh io direi che dovresti parlargliene perché magari invece lei ha voluto condividere una intimità del corpo senza mettere in gioco il sé, per un bisogno di riconoscimento della sua fisicità senza passare attraverso il suo valore di persona.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Lo immagino e non importa cosa possa dire lei (anche se non glielo mai chiesto e mai lo faro'), ho perso la fiducia.


Ma se glielo chiedi e lei ti dice che ci scopava ma non sa nemmeno il suo nome,si spogliavano,scopavano,si rivestivano,nessuna smanceria post e pre scopata,perché non credergli?
Ti risulta che sia una che mente?
No,quindi.....


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo discorso - in teoria perfetto - in pratica non funziona neanche un pò.
> Se provi dolore lo provi e basta.
> E cercare di razionalizzare quel dolore guardando l'evento in sè cercando di ridimensionarlo è fallace.
> *Il mio primo terapista mi propose di guardare al tradimento che avevo subìto come se a compierlo fosse stato un mio amico con un'altra donna*.
> ...


Ottima idea, cambiare terapista.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha una personale idea di cosa intende per sfera intima. *Ci sono scambisti che considerano intima quella condivisione* e non il sesso ed altri che considerano intima la semplice visione per altri del corpo della persona desiderata e probabilmente questi estremi si avvicinano quasi a coincidere in una visione a 360gradi.
> Direi che tu ti collochi in mezzo e consideri intimo e tuo un dialogo intimo che associ al sesso. Ovvero consideri impossibile che tua moglie, così come la conosci, possa condividere l'intimità del corpo senza condividere una intimità dei pensieri e, se vogliamo esagerare, dell'anima.
> Beh io direi che dovresti parlargliene perché magari invece lei ha voluto condividere una intimità del corpo senza mettere in gioco il sé, per un bisogno di riconoscimento della sua fisicità senza passare attraverso il suo valore di persona.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata.


Sì, ma quella è una perversione. L'aspetto veramente devastante del tradimento è l'aggressione a quella sfera intima che nella psiche del tradito è duale, comprende cioè anche l'altra persona alla quale è affettivamente legato. 
Dico duale nel senso proprio, linguistico: chi ricorda ancora il ginnasio sa che nel greco antico esiste, appunto, insieme al singolare e al plurale, il "duale", che si usa quando ci si riferisce a una coppia inscindibile. 
Quello che si spezza in seguito a un tradimento è proprio la possibilità di parlare ancora, nella interiorità, usando il duale. Certo, questo quando il legame sia profondo. Faccio notare che per "profondo" non intendo esclusivamente o soprattutto "emozionante" o "passionale". Intendo anzitutto "irrevocabile", come è irrevocabile il legame tra due persone che insieme hanno fatto un figlio, o tra due persone che si sono sposate sapendo quel che facevano, o, in altro campo, tra consanguinei. 
La menomazione più grave è questa. Il tradimento di una persona a cui si sia legati dalla passione e basta è sconvolgente, ma la prognosi della guarigione, se non ci sono reazioni inconsulte immediate, è più favorevole.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, ma quella è una perversione. L'aspetto veramente devastante del tradimento è l'aggressione a quella sfera intima che nella psiche del tradito è duale, comprende cioè anche l'altra persona alla quale è affettivamente legato.
> Dico duale nel senso proprio, linguistico: chi ricorda ancora il ginnasio sa che nel greco antico esiste, appunto, insieme al singolare e al plurale, il "duale", che si usa quando ci si riferisce a una coppia inscindibile.
> Quello che si spezza in seguito a un tradimento è proprio la possibilità di parlare ancora, nella interiorità, usando il duale. Certo, questo quando il legame sia profondo. Faccio notare che per "profondo" non intendo esclusivamente o soprattutto "emozionante" o "passionale". Intendo anzitutto "irrevocabile", come è irrevocabile il legame tra due persone che insieme hanno fatto un figlio, o tra due persone che si sono sposate sapendo quel che facevano, o, in altro campo, tra consanguinei.
> La menomazione più grave è questa. Il tradimento di una persona a cui si sia legati dalla passione e basta è sconvolgente, ma la prognosi della guarigione, se non ci sono reazioni inconsulte immediate, è più favorevole.


La rivelazione che non vi era il duale per l'altro  è sconvolgente. Ma è certo che non vi sia? Non potrebbe esserci un duale diverso?


----------



## oriente70 (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora qui ti diverti pogo di sicuro
> 
> Abbiamo tutti il manuale di [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]


Io qui non mi diverto


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, ma quella è una perversione. L'aspetto veramente devastante del tradimento è l'aggressione a quella sfera intima che nella psiche del tradito è duale, comprende cioè anche l'altra persona alla quale è affettivamente legato.
> Dico duale nel senso proprio, linguistico: chi ricorda ancora il ginnasio sa che nel greco antico esiste, appunto, insieme al singolare e al plurale, il "duale", che si usa quando ci si riferisce a una coppia inscindibile.
> Quello che si spezza in seguito a un tradimento è proprio la possibilità di parlare ancora, nella interiorità, usando il duale. Certo, questo quando il legame sia profondo. Faccio notare che per "profondo" non intendo esclusivamente o soprattutto "emozionante" o "passionale". Intendo anzitutto "irrevocabile", come è irrevocabile il legame tra due persone che insieme hanno fatto un figlio, o tra due persone che si sono sposate sapendo quel che facevano, o, in altro campo, tra consanguinei.
> La menomazione più grave è questa. Il tradimento di una persona a cui si sia legati dalla passione e basta è sconvolgente, ma la prognosi della guarigione, se non ci sono reazioni inconsulte immediate, è più favorevole.


Questo tuo post è inquietante

Perché mi si accappona la pelle a leggere "irrevocabile"

Mi si accappona Perché, in nome di questa irrevocabilita' vedo già i germi della distanza belli piantati e pronti a sbocciare

Mi è tornata in mente una scena di chissà quale filmaccio americano che davano per disperazione a Rai 2 tempo fa

Moglie al marito: mi ami?
Marito: ma certo che ti amo, se mia moglie no? (Irrevocabile)


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La rivelazione che non vi era il duale per l'altro  è sconvolgente. Ma è certo che non vi sia? Non potrebbe esserci un duale diverso?


Mah, io non l'ho mai visto un triale.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo tuo post è inquietante
> 
> Perché mi si accappona la pelle a leggere "irrevocabile"
> 
> ...


Inquietante? Per così poco? 

I legami di sangue sono irrevocabili. Due che si sposano e fanno figli stringono un legame irrevocabile. Poi possono anche odiarsi, essere indifferenti l'uno all'altro, etc. Il legame però è irrevocabile, come irrevocabile è il nostro legame con genitori, fratelli, etc. Questa è una cosa che non passa inosservata, giù nelle cantine della psiche, anche se noi, al ventesimo piano, ce ne possiamo fregare. Non passa inosservata perchè  è irrevocabile anche il nostro legame con noi stessi. Siamo quella persona lì, e stop.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Inquietante? Per così poco?
> 
> I legami di sangue sono irrevocabili. Due che si sposano e fanno figli stringono un legame irrevocabile. Poi possono anche odiarsi, essere indifferenti l'uno all'altro, etc. Il legame però è irrevocabile, come irrevocabile è il nostro legame con genitori, fratelli, etc. Questa è una cosa che non passa inosservata, giù nelle cantine della psiche, anche se noi, al ventesimo piano, ce ne possiamo fregare. Non passa inosservata perchè  è irrevocabile anche il nostro legame con noi stessi. Siamo quella persona lì, e stop.


Coi genitori, figli, fratelli, sono completamente d'accordo

Col coniuge no

Anzi è proprio l'errato presupposto della irrevocabilita' che spesso alimenta la distanza, l'indolenza, la sciatteria, il lassismo

Perché tanto è irrevocabile, e quindi non ho bisogno di far granché.

Sono completamente in disaccordo.


----------



## fulminato (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha una personale idea di cosa intende per sfera intima. Ci sono scambisti che considerano intima quella condivisione e non il sesso ed altri che considerano intima la semplice visione per altri del corpo della persona desiderata e probabilmente questi estremi si avvicinano quasi a coincidere in una visione a 360gradi.
> Direi che tu ti collochi in mezzo e consideri intimo e tuo un dialogo intimo che associ al sesso. Ovvero consideri impossibile che tua moglie, così come la conosci, possa condividere l'intimità del corpo senza condividere una intimità dei pensieri e, se vogliamo esagerare, dell'anima.
> Beh io direi che dovresti parlargliene perché magari invece lei ha voluto condividere una intimità del corpo senza mettere in gioco il sé, per un bisogno di riconoscimento della sua fisicità senza passare attraverso il suo valore di persona.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata.


Ti sei spiegata benissimo, ma non e' questo il punto, lei e io eravamo  NOI, una vita passata assieme: figli, progetti, sacrifici e poi gioia,  felicita' e appagamento. Abbiamo investito tutto nella famiglia, siamo  cresciuti come NOI e non come singoli individui, ci confidevamo le cose  piu' assurde e nessuno di noi avrebbe pensato a un domani senza l'altro,  senza un NOI. Sono io che non riesco a spegarmi.


----------



## fulminato (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma se glielo chiedi e lei ti dice che ci scopava ma non sa nemmeno il suo nome,si spogliavano,scopavano,si rivestivano,nessuna smanceria post e pre scopata,perché non credergli?
> Ti risulta che sia una che mente?
> No,quindi.....


No, non e' possibile. Non organizzi un week end con l'amante se vuoi solo fare sesso, per questo bastano 4 ore in un motel. Eppoi, beccarli a passeggio quasi abbracciati sul lungomare? No, anzi penso che iniziava ad innamorarsi di lui se gia' non lo era. Tutta la storia anche se solo di pochi incontri e' stata un crescendo, purtroppo.


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo, ma non e' questo il punto, lei e io eravamo  NOI, una vita passata assieme: figli, progetti, sacrifici e poi gioia,  felicita' e appagamento. Abbiamo investito tutto nella famiglia, siamo  cresciuti come NOI e non come singoli individui, ci confidevamo le cose  piu' assurde e nessuno di noi avrebbe pensato a un domani senza l'altro,  senza un NOI. Sono io che non riesco a spegarmi.


Purtroppo,ti spieghi benissimo,purtroppo....
Tu comunque sei ancora moooolto incazzato,credo debba aspettare ancora e darle tempo,almeno finché non gli passa il periodo "Panterona"...
Probabilmente questa vicenda l'ha fatta entrare nel personaggio milf sexy,fatalona e non si è ancora accorta che la recita è finita...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo, ma non e' questo il punto, lei e io eravamo  NOI, una vita passata assieme: figli, progetti, sacrifici e poi gioia,  felicita' e appagamento. Abbiamo investito tutto nella famiglia, siamo  cresciuti come NOI e non come singoli individui, ci confidevamo le cose  piu' assurde e nessuno di noi avrebbe pensato a un domani senza l'altro,  senza un NOI. Sono io che non riesco a spegarmi.


In realtà ti capisco benissimo.
Quando ho detto cose simili a mio marito, in particolare la "sacralità" del legame che si crea con i figli, mi ha risposto che a tutta quella roba lì non aveva mai pensato. È io invece ho pensato "ho sposato un deficiente" :mexican:
Ora mi rendo conto che la mia uccisione simbolica del lui post scoperta aveva la funzione di salvare un lui simbolico. Cosa che comunque è stata impossibile.

Però devi vedere cosa pensa lei. Magari puoi scoprire che è deficiente :mexican: o no.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Coi genitori, figli, fratelli, sono completamente d'accordo
> 
> Col coniuge no
> 
> ...


Potrai mai separarti realmente dalla madre dei tuoi figli?


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo, ma non e' questo il punto, lei e io eravamo  NOI, una vita passata assieme: figli, progetti, sacrifici e poi gioia,  felicita' e appagamento. Abbiamo investito tutto nella famiglia, siamo  cresciuti come NOI e non come singoli individui, ci confidevamo le cose  piu' assurde e nessuno di noi avrebbe pensato a un domani senza l'altro,  senza un NOI. Sono io che non riesco a spegarmi.


Ci riesci benissimo.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Coi genitori, figli, fratelli, sono completamente d'accordo
> 
> Col coniuge no
> 
> ...


D'accordo sul disaccordo.


----------



## Trizio70 (13 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quoto quasi tutto, ma non riesco a farmi tornare il "normale per moltissimi".
> Non dovrebbe affatto essere NORMALE.
> E' questo il punto!


Ma purtroppo è la realtà!
Solo accettando questa dura realtà puoi uscire dal tunnel...


----------



## Trizio70 (13 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che il mio partnair mi dia priorita' - se succede qualcosa alla nostra famiglia deve darci il primo posto.
> Ma se gli va di trombarsi un altra in una camera d'albergo e questi incontri non tolgono nulla a me - tanto che nemmeno me ne accordo - non vedo il problema.
> 
> E' impossibile che una sola persona possa darci tutto - forse dovremmo smettere di pretenderlo e cambiare i voti matrimoniali rivedendo il concetto di fedelta'.
> Chiedere ad una persona di non trombare piu' con altri e' fuori dalla natura umana e questo forum ne e' la prova. Siamo tutti traditi e traditori!


perfetto, questo il punto!
Se proprio non riesci a fare a meno di farlo, devi essere capace di tenere indenne il partner.
Perchè le conseguenze sono tanto gravi da vanificare ogni beneficio... se ci tieni a restare nella coppia.


----------



## Trizio70 (13 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo discorso - in teoria perfetto - in pratica non funziona neanche un pò.
> Se provi dolore lo provi e basta.
> E cercare di razionalizzare quel dolore guardando l'evento in sè cercando di ridimensionarlo è fallace.
> Il mio primo terapista mi propose di guardare al tradimento che avevo subìto come se a compierlo fosse stato un mio amico con un'altra donna.
> ...


premesso che ciascuno reagisce in modo differente, io non voglio affatto sminuire la questione, ma porre al centro del ragionamento una tendenza diffusa a non rinunciare ad un momento di piacere, posto per certo di non essere scoperti.
Credo che ciascuno di noi, o la maggior parte di noi, non vi rinuncerebbe.
La cazzatina come la chiami tu è tale se anche tu ne hai commesse e ti sei reso conto che nulla tolgono e nulla aggiungono alla tua relazione, se non il desiderio di trascorre 30 minuti fuori dagli schemi.
Poi a ciascuno fa male scoprire di essere stati traditi, ma ti chiedo, tu non hai mai tradito?


----------



## Trizio70 (13 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> No, non e' possibile. Non organizzi un week end con l'amante se vuoi solo fare sesso, per questo bastano 4 ore in un motel. Eppoi, beccarli a passeggio quasi abbracciati sul lungomare? No, anzi penso che iniziava ad innamorarsi di lui se gia' non lo era. Tutta la storia anche se solo di pochi incontri e' stata un crescendo, purtroppo.


Senti, per quello che mi risulta, tra amanti si parla poco della sfera che attiene ai rispettivi partner... ci si pone come persone diverse, gli argomenti familiari sono tabù!


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> premesso che ciascuno reagisce in modo differente, io non voglio affatto sminuire la questione, ma porre al centro del ragionamento una tendenza diffusa a non rinunciare ad un momento di piacere, posto per certo di non essere scoperti.
> Credo che ciascuno di noi, o la maggior parte di noi, non vi rinuncerebbe.
> La cazzatina come la chiami tu è tale se anche tu ne hai commesse e ti sei reso conto che nulla tolgono e nulla aggiungono alla tua relazione, se non il desiderio di trascorre 30 minuti fuori dagli schemi.
> Poi a ciascuno fa male scoprire di essere stati traditi, ma ti chiedo, tu non hai mai tradito?


Ma scopare in giro senza avere una relazione no, eh? Non solo io non ho mai tradito, ma non ci ho nemmeno mai lontanamente pensato perché ero innamorata e mi faceva schifo l'idea di andare a letto con un'altra persona. Vuoi il quarto d'ora di piacere però vuoi prendermi per il culo e non dirmelo? Se per te è più importante il quarto d'ora di piacere, ma la relazione ti fa comodo lo stesso, le cose sono due a) hai l'affettività di un adolescente sociopatico b) sei una merda c) il tu è generico.
Scusate, eh, ma queste sono vaccate, perché questo è opportunismo e fare i cazzi propri sulla pelle degli altri.


----------



## insane (13 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> b) sei una merda


Per me e' solo questo. E un camion di egoismo. E poi a piangere quando si viene scoperti (ipocrisia a grappoli).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma scopare in giro senza avere una relazione no, eh? Non solo io non ho mai tradito, ma non ci ho nemmeno mai lontanamente pensato perché ero innamorata e mi faceva schifo l'idea di andare a letto con un'altra persona. Vuoi il quarto d'ora di piacere però vuoi prendermi per il culo e non dirmelo? Se per te è più importante il quarto d'ora di piacere, ma la relazione ti fa comodo lo stesso, le cose sono due a) hai l'affettività di un adolescente sociopatico b) sei una merda c) il tu è generico.
> Scusate, eh, ma queste sono vaccate, perché questo è opportunismo e fare i cazzi propri sulla pelle degli altri.


Diciamo soprattutto che io credo che si abbiano pochi diritti, ma quello di sapere chi è che si fa entrare nella propria vita, nella propria intimità e magari con chi si stanno facendo figli, sì.
Uno mi dice "io penso che a un po' di divertimento non voglio dire di no" e io scelgo se mi va bene o no.
Io non starei neanche con chi trova divertente ubriacarsi...


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo soprattutto che io credo che si abbiano pochi diritti, ma quello di sapere chi è che si fa entrare nella propria vita, nella propria intimità e magari con chi si stanno facendo figli, sì.
> Uno mi dice "io penso che a un po' di divertimento non voglio dire di no" e io scelgo se mi va bene o no.
> Io non starei neanche con chi trova divertente ubriacarsi...


Sì, concordo. Poi uno secondo me su altre cose ci passa sopra, ma questo mi pare il minimo sindacale.


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Per me e' solo questo. E un camion di egoismo. E poi a piangere quando si viene scoperti (ipocrisia a grappoli).


Lei si è buttata a terra in ginocchio, piangendo, sconvolta, e mi diceva "perdonami, sono una persona di merda"... ma non è rimasta. Io le ho detto di rialzarsi, è vero, ma speravo che lei rimanesse. Fossi stata io nel torto, le avrei chiesto per favore di rimanere, e avrei dimostrato di meritarmi la fiducia, non importa quanto mi mandi via. Il resto è tutta fuffa.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> premesso che ciascuno reagisce in modo differente, io non voglio affatto sminuire la questione, ma porre al centro del ragionamento una tendenza diffusa a non rinunciare ad un momento di piacere, posto per certo di non essere scoperti.
> Credo che ciascuno di noi, o la maggior parte di noi, non vi rinuncerebbe.
> La cazzatina come la chiami tu è tale se anche tu ne hai commesse e ti sei reso conto che nulla tolgono e nulla aggiungono alla tua relazione, se non il desiderio di trascorre 30 minuti fuori dagli schemi.
> Poi a ciascuno fa male scoprire di essere stati traditi, ma ti chiedo, tu non hai mai tradito?


Certo che ho tradito, ma...che c'entra ?
Io mi riferivo al passaggio nel quale chiedevi se fosse sempre stato 'integerrimo', quasi che non esserlo sempre stato valga di per sè ad evitare il dolore di un tradimento subìto.
E mi riferivo inoltre alla domanda che ponevi in relazione agli amici che tradiscono.
Il tuo ragionamento razionalmente non fa una grinza, il problema è che la condotta dell'amico che tradisce (e che guardiamo con sostanziale bonomìa) non colpisce te. E finchè non colpisce te sono d'accordo con te sul considerarlo un 'momento di debolezza' (scusabile, mi par di capire).
Se lo subisci è diverso. Molto diverso.
Ed è praticamente impossibile guardare al tradimento che si è subìto con il distacco con il quale si guardano gli affari altrui.
Io ho tradito.
E sono stato tradito.
E benchè mi sia stato detto più volte che - avendo tradito - non potevo alla fine lamentarmi del tradimento subìto, beh, ci stavo male comunque.
Perchè purtroppo l'equazione 'lo hai fatto anche tu' non funziona. Neanche un pò.


----------



## insane (13 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> e avrei dimostrato di meritarmi la fiducia, non importa quanto mi mandi via.


La mia dopo qualche timida prova a riallacciare il rapporto si e' rassegnata e praticamente non ci sentiamo piu' se non per la separazione. 

Nonostante mi abbia scritto lettere e giurato amore eterno e di voler ricominciare non fa niente di *tangibile* per dimostrare il suo pentimento e la sua sincera voglia di ripartire. Non dico assolutamente che ce la potrebbe fare, anzi, pero' dopo avermi detto un sacco di belle cose ho pensato, evidentemente stupidamente, che avrebbe fatto qualcosa, anche scrivermi o telefonarmi per litigare o che cazzo so, invece niente.

Non so, una delle cose che non mi fa dormire la notte e' il fatto di aver avuto vicino per 8 anni una persona che credevo essere l'opposto di quello che si e' rivelata. Mi irrita essere cosciente di essere una persona fallibile nel giudicare le persone, quando mi credevo uno che la gente sa capirla. Fuck me.

Se i ruoli fossero opposti io sono sicuro che sarei capace di accamparmi fuori casa sua per aspettarla ogni giorno, mi sembrerebbe il minimo sindacale da fare per dimostrare il mio pentimento. 

Ma e' palese che non siamo tutti uguali, ognuno reagisce come meglio crede


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> La mia dopo qualche timida prova a riallacciare il rapporto si e' rassegnata e praticamente non ci sentiamo piu' se non per la separazione.
> 
> Nonostante mi abbia scritto lettere e giurato amore eterno e di voler ricominciare non fa niente di *tangibile* per dimostrare il suo pentimento e la sua sincera voglia di ripartire. Non dico assolutamente che ce la potrebbe fare, anzi, pero' dopo avermi detto un sacco di belle cose ho pensato, evidentemente stupidamente, che avrebbe fatto qualcosa, anche scrivermi o telefonarmi per litigare o che cazzo so, invece niente.
> 
> ...


Questo ci dà molto fastidio :unhappy:.


----------



## trilobita (13 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> La mia dopo qualche timida prova a riallacciare il rapporto si e' rassegnata e praticamente non ci sentiamo piu' se non per la separazione.
> 
> Nonostante mi abbia scritto lettere e giurato amore eterno e di voler ricominciare non fa niente di *tangibile* per dimostrare il suo pentimento e la sua sincera voglia di ripartire. Non dico assolutamente che ce la potrebbe fare, anzi, pero' dopo avermi detto un sacco di belle cose ho pensato, evidentemente stupidamente, che avrebbe fatto qualcosa, anche scrivermi o telefonarmi per litigare o che cazzo so, invece niente.
> 
> ...


Hai valutato che forse lei trova meno angosciante la separazione,perché,tutto sommato,può ricominciare la storiella con il giovin collega al lavoro,senza dover più rendere conto a nessuno?
È solo un'ipotesi...


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> La mia dopo qualche timida prova a riallacciare il rapporto si e' rassegnata e praticamente non ci sentiamo piu' se non per la separazione.
> 
> Nonostante mi abbia scritto lettere e giurato amore eterno e di voler ricominciare non fa niente di *tangibile* per dimostrare il suo pentimento e la sua sincera voglia di ripartire. Non dico assolutamente che ce la potrebbe fare, anzi, pero' dopo avermi detto un sacco di belle cose ho pensato, evidentemente stupidamente, che avrebbe fatto qualcosa, anche scrivermi o telefonarmi per litigare o che cazzo so, invece niente.
> 
> ...


Beh... tu l'hai letto nel mio thread come è andata. Almeno la tua si è pentita... però sì, il grassetto te lo quoto tutto. Il mio tarlo è un po' diverso, è più "come può essere che io le sia indifferente", ma ci siamo capiti.


----------



## fulminato (13 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> Senti, per quello che mi risulta, tra amanti si parla poco della sfera che attiene ai rispettivi partner... ci si pone come persone diverse, gli argomenti familiari sono tabù!


Persone diverse? l'ombra del partner ufficiale ti accompagna sempre, anche solo per organizzare l'incontro.
Solo il pensiero che quando stavo fuori per una notte per lavoro, la  chiamavo e accanto a lei c'era lui mi fa girare i cojones e di mooolto!  Lui si ascoltava tutta la conversazione e magari si risentiva pure  perche' li avevo interrotti... poi magari, quando riattaccavo mi  prendevano anche per il culo! 
Ecco cosa intendo quando parlo di violazione dell'intimo.


----------



## insane (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai valutato che forse lei trova meno angosciante la separazione,perché,tutto sommato,può ricominciare la storiella con il giovin collega al lavoro,senza dover più rendere conto a nessuno?
> È solo un'ipotesi...


Guarda, non che mi fascerei la testa, ma il giovin collega e' un cazzaro first class e sinceramente non me la vedo continuare la storia "seriamente" con lui. 
Lei mi ha subito detto di averlo mandato a cagare; che sia vero o no pero' non mi interessa piu', sicuramente non mi metterei a pedinarla per sapere la verita'. Semplicemente non mi interessa piu'.


----------



## spleen (13 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> La mia dopo qualche timida prova a riallacciare il rapporto si e' rassegnata e praticamente non ci sentiamo piu' se non per la separazione.
> 
> Nonostante mi abbia scritto lettere e giurato amore eterno e di voler ricominciare non fa niente di *tangibile* per dimostrare il suo pentimento e la sua sincera voglia di ripartire. Non dico assolutamente che ce la potrebbe fare, anzi, pero' dopo avermi detto un sacco di belle cose ho pensato, evidentemente stupidamente, che avrebbe fatto qualcosa, anche scrivermi o telefonarmi per litigare o che cazzo so, invece niente.
> 
> ...


Secondo me è molto importante quello che hai scritto, e ritorno sul concetto sul quale sto riflettendo da un po'. L' idea di espiare. Se da traditore non fai nulla di concreto per farti perdonare, a cosa valgono le tue parole?
Nulla evidentemente, diventano enunciazioni vuote.

Ti dico solo una cosa, non prendertela per i tuoi errori di valutazione. La vita intera di ciascuno è costellata di errori di valutazione. La vita è anche questo.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me è molto importante quello che hai scritto, e ritorno sul concetto sul quale sto riflettendo da un po'. L' idea di espiare. Se da traditore non fai nulla di concreto per farti perdonare, a cosa valgono le tue parole?
> Nulla evidentemente, diventano enunciazioni vuote.
> 
> Ti dico solo una cosa, non prendertela per i tuoi errori di valutazione. La vita intera di ciascuno è costellata di errori di valutazione. La vita è anche questo.


Forse la misura non coincide. Il tradito e il traditore fanno misurazioni diverse.


----------



## Mat78 (13 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Guarda, non che mi fascerei la testa, ma il giovin collega e' un cazzaro first class e sinceramente non me la vedo continuare la storia "seriamente" con lui.
> Lei mi ha subito detto di averlo mandato a cagare; che sia vero o no pero' non mi interessa piu', sicuramente non mi metterei a pedinarla per sapere la verita'. Semplicemente non mi interessa piu'.


Insane tu hai una grande fortuna e cioè non avete figli. Puoi dimenticartene velocemente non vedendola e non sentendola. Chi ha figli purtroppo sarà legato a vita.


----------



## trilobita (13 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Insane tu hai una grande fortuna e cioè non avete figli. Puoi dimenticartene velocemente non vedendola e non sentendola. Chi ha figli purtroppo sarà legato a vita.


Certamente l'assenza di prole aiuta molto,ma ti assicuro che comunque non è una passeggiata di salute.


----------



## Mat78 (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certamente l'assenza di prole aiuta molto,ma ti assicuro che comunque non è una passeggiata di salute.


Mai detto questo. Ho solo voluto affermare  che chi ti ha fatto del male sparirà per sempre e non te la trovi in mezzo ai piedi ricordandoti ogni volta cosa ti ha fatto.


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Insane tu hai una grande fortuna e cioè non avete figli. Puoi dimenticartene velocemente non vedendola e non sentendola. Chi ha figli purtroppo sarà legato a vita.


Definisci "velocemente"... qui fanno a gara a passarmi articoli in cui si professa che il "cuore spezzato" provoca a lungo andare le stesse conseguenze dell'infarto. E io né figli né legame. Se comunwque eri molto legato al partner, e te lo sei sposato, pure, figli o meno io la vedo nera.


----------



## Mat78 (13 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Definisci "velocemente"... qui fanno a gara a passarmi articoli in cui si professa che il "cuore spezzato" provoca a lungo andare le stesse conseguenze dell'infarto. E io né figli né legame. Se comunwque eri molto legato al partner, e te lo sei sposato, pure, figli o meno io la vedo nera.


Ribadisco il concetto. Senza figli o con é ovvio che si sta male,ma senza di loro  hai la possibilità di spezzare il legame e non sai praticamente più nulla. Questo ti porta a recuperare più velocemente.  Avendo i figli continuerai a vedere e sentire la persona che ti ha ferito e impiegherai più tempo a guarire ed in più dovrai averne a che fare tutta la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ribadisco il concetto. Senza figli o con é ovvio che si sta male,ma senza di loro  hai la possibilità di spezzare il legame e non sai praticamente più nulla. Questo ti porta a recuperare più velocemente.  Avendo i figli continuerai a vedere e sentire la persona che ti ha ferito e impiegherai più tempo a guarire ed in più dovrai averne a che fare tutta la vita.


Però bisogna anche essere in grado di superare la fase del dolore, dell'orgoglio offeso, della ferita narcisistica e considerare l'altro come una persona che ha semplicemente smesso di amarci o di amarci come avremmo voluto.
Ci ha tradito? Ci ha fatto una cosa grave. Ma è una persona che abbiamo scelto e qualcosa di buono l'aveva. Aveva del buono persino il mio!
Pensate a tutte le donne picchiate sistematicamente, altro che tradimento!


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Però bisogna anche essere in grado di superare la fase del dolore, dell'orgoglio offeso, della ferita narcisistica e considerare l'altro come una persona che ha semplicemente smesso di amarci o di amarci come avremmo voluto.*
> Ci ha tradito? Ci ha fatto una cosa grave. Ma è una persona che abbiamo scelto e qualcosa di buono l'aveva. Aveva del buono persino il mio!
> Pensate a tutte le donne picchiate sistematicamente, altro che tradimento!


Sul grassetto io ho dei problemi palesi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sul grassetto io ho dei problemi palesi.


Ti ho scritto nell'altro thread.


----------



## spleen (13 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse la misura non coincide. Il tradito e il traditore fanno misurazioni diverse.


  Si, spesso anche questo è vero. Ma a differenza di un tempo noto che una caratterisica dei giorni nostri quella di chiedere perdono senza offrire nulla, enunciare senza fare, promettere senza dare prova, pretendere senza pagare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, spesso anche questo è vero. Ma a differenza di un tempo noto che una caratterisica dei giorni nostri quella di chiedere perdono senza offrire nulla, enunciare senza fare, promettere senza dare prova, pretendere senza pagare.


Caratteristica del nostro tempo è rimuovere ogni ostacolo, ogni dolore, ogni difficoltà.
Muore un 95enne? Oh come è successo? Malasanitaaaaaaaà! 
Già pure la morte è rimossa.


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però bisogna anche essere in grado di superare la fase del dolore, dell'orgoglio offeso, della ferita narcisistica e considerare l'altro come una persona che ha semplicemente smesso di amarci o di amarci come avremmo voluto.
> Ci ha tradito? Ci ha fatto una cosa grave. Ma è una persona che abbiamo scelto e qualcosa di buono l'aveva. Aveva del buono persino il mio!
> Pensate a tutte le donne picchiate sistematicamente, altro che tradimento!


Con il tempo si supera, ma non dirmi che bisogna diventare amici o riderci e scherzare insieme. Per me non ha senso.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, spesso anche questo è vero. Ma a differenza di un tempo noto che una caratterisica dei giorni nostri quella di chiedere perdono senza offrire nulla, enunciare senza fare, promettere senza dare prova, pretendere senza pagare.



Mi hai ricordato la parabola di Abramo e Isacco.

E la determinazione di Abramo, che emerge al di là del sacrificio in se, che effettivamente si vuol vedere, io almeno, al di là del sacrificio effettivo in se


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Con il tempo si supera, ma non dirmi che bisogna diventare amici o riderci e scherzare insieme. Per me non ha senso.


Conosco una che se l'è ripreso in casa per mera sicurezza. Mi ha detto che comunque è il padre dei suoi figli e non avrebbe voluto che morisse perché aveva lasciato aperto il gas.


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosco una che se l'è ripreso in casa per mera sicurezza. Mi ha detto che comunque è il padre dei suoi figli e non avrebbe voluto che morisse perché aveva lasciato aperto il gas.


Ed ha sbagliato. Io ho detto a mia moglie di considerarmi morto. Non voglio avere nessun tipo di rapporto con lei. Solo eventuali comunicazioni riguardanti i figli.


----------



## insane (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Insane tu hai una grande fortuna e cioè non avete figli. Puoi dimenticartene velocemente non vedendola e non sentendola. Chi ha figli purtroppo sarà legato a vita.


Si, hai ragione. Questa è una delle volte dove il mio egoismo mi ha salvato da sofferenze più profonde.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed ha sbagliato. Io ho detto a mia moglie di considerarmi morto. Non voglio avere nessun tipo di rapporto con lei. Solo eventuali comunicazioni riguardanti i figli.


Anch'io. Però poi il tempo passa...si diventa nonni...magari subentrerà saggezza.


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Però poi il tempo passa...si diventa nonni...magari subentrerà saggezza.


Non è questione di saggezza. Ha procurato troppo dolore a me ed ai miei figli in più senza pentirsene. Anzi è contenta. Non voglio più nemmeno vederla in faccia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non è questione di saggezza. Ha procurato troppo dolore a me ed ai miei figli in più senza pentirsene. Anzi è contenta. Non voglio più nemmeno vederla in faccia.


Caspita è la versione femminile di Parolisi?


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non è questione di saggezza. Ha procurato troppo dolore a me ed ai miei figli in più senza pentirsene. Anzi è contenta. Non voglio più nemmeno vederla in faccia.


Mi sta sfuggendo la dinamica della tua storia.
Ti sei separato in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento di lei, uscendo di casa e lasciando a lei la custodia dei figli.
Non comprendo il perché lei dovrebbe essere contenta di questo e sulla base di cosa lei avrebbe procurato dolore anche ai figli.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Mi sta sfuggendo la dinamica della tua storia.
> Ti sei separato in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento di lei, uscendo di casa e lasciando a lei la custodia dei figli.
> Non comprendo il perché lei dovrebbe essere contenta di questo e sulla base di cosa lei avrebbe procurato dolore anche ai figli.


Forse voleva dire che è contenta della nuova vita che ha..
Non credo volesse dire che è contenta di aver fatto soffrire la sua famiglia, almeno io questo ho capito


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse voleva dire che è contenta della nuova vita che ha..
> Non credo volesse dire che è contenta di aver fatto soffrire la sua famiglia, almeno io questo ho capito


Anch'io ho dedotto questo: ma è una colpa essere contenti di una separazione, mi chiedo?


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

È contenta della sua nuova vita.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È contenta della sua nuova vita.


Mentre tu no.
Non sei ancora riuscito a staccarti da lei, malgrado la separazione.


----------



## trilobita (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È contenta della sua nuova vita.


Mat,ma i figli sono con lei ed il suo amante?
Oppure li hai tu?


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mentre tu no.
> Non sei ancora riuscito a staccarti da lei, malgrado la separazione.


Esatto. Piano piano va meglio ma è dura. Ho provato anche il chiodo scaccia chiodo ma non sono pronto. Non funzona.


----------



## trilobita (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto. Piano piano va meglio ma è dura. Ho provato anche il chiodo scaccia chiodo ma non sono pronto. Non funzona.


Dipende la funzione che gli assegni.
Se vuoi che il chiodo sostituisca quello vecchio,sbagli.
Se lo usi per lenire il dolore ed avere una parvenza di relazione o più relazioni che piano piano ti stacchino dall'intimita' che avevi con lei,possono funzionare.
Non è detto che il chiodo che scaccia quello vecchio sia quello giusto,la sua funzione è scacciare,non sostituire


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dipende la funzione che gli assegni.
> Se vuoi che il chiodo sostituisca quello vecchio,sbagli.
> Se lo usi per lenire il dolore ed avere una parvenza di relazione o più relazioni che piano piano ti stacchino dall'intimita' che avevi con lei,possono funzionare.
> Non è detto che il chiodo che scaccia quello vecchio sia quello giusto,la sua funzione è scacciare,non sostituire


Ottima osservazione.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto. Piano piano va meglio ma è dura. Ho provato anche il chiodo scaccia chiodo ma non sono pronto. Non funzona.


Il problema, che ci si separi o si decida di stare insieme, è proprio riuscire a distaccarsi sufficientemente da quello che è accaduto e dalla persona che l'ha commesso.
Abbastanza per stare bene, intendo.
Ma è un lavoro lungo e necessario, che non può avvalersi di soluzioni come il "chiodo schiaccia chiodo", che se attuato solo con questo proposito rischia solo di farci stare ancora più male.


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema, che ci si separi o si decida di stare insieme, è proprio riuscire a distaccarsi sufficientemente da quello che è accaduto e dalla persona che l'ha commesso.
> Abbastanza per stare bene, intendo.
> Ma è un lavoro lungo e necessario, che non può avvalersi di soluzioni come il "chiodo schiaccia chiodo", che se attuato solo con questo proposito rischia solo di farci stare ancora più male.


Giustissimo, ma si prova di tutto per avere sollievo.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> Senti, per quello che mi risulta, tra amanti si parla poco della sfera che attiene ai rispettivi partner... ci si pone come persone diverse, gli argomenti familiari sono tabù!


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Quel che scrivi è quel che DOVREBBE essere (tenere nettamente separate le due sfere), in realtà ho avuto prova (ho letto) dalle pochissime conversazioni che all'epoca ero riuscito a intercettare che dei rispettivi partner e di tutta una serie di fastidi e frustrazioni derivanti dal rapporto ufficile si parlava, eccome se se ne parlava...
P.S. : naturalmente questa è la mia esperienza...


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Persone diverse? l'ombra del partner ufficiale ti accompagna sempre, anche solo per organizzare l'incontro.
> Solo il pensiero che quando stavo fuori per una notte per lavoro, la  chiamavo e accanto a lei c'era lui mi fa girare i cojones e di mooolto!  Lui si ascoltava tutta la conversazione e magari si risentiva pure  perche' li avevo interrotti... poi magari, quando riattaccavo mi  prendevano anche per il culo!
> Ecco cosa intendo quando parlo di violazione dell'intimo.


Esattamente.
Magari non è neanche accaduto ma magari anche si, ed è difficile toglierlo dalla testa del tradito...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Giustissimo, ma si prova di tutto per avere sollievo.


Ma guarda.. una donna nuova.. è una donna nuova

Non un chiodo

Trattala da donna e stacci x il piacere di stare con lei

Nessuno credo ami essere un chiodo che è lì per scacciare qualche altro chiodo

Starai meglio tu e chi sta accanto a te

Senza spettri del passato da scacciare

La vita va avanti


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. una donna nuova.. è una donna nuova
> 
> Non un chiodo
> 
> ...


Infatti è quello che ho fatto. Non ho usato nessuna donna, ho solo provato più volte  a rifarmi una vita ma purtroppo non è mai andata bene per varie ragioni. Ora cerco di ritrovare prima la mia serenità poi si vedrà.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. una donna nuova.. è una donna nuova
> 
> Non un chiodo
> 
> ...


Vedo che ti porti avanti


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedo che ti porti avanti


Eh..  

Io quando vedo la gente agganghita sul passato, mi destabilizzo x loro...


----------



## Trizio70 (14 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Quel che scrivi è quel che DOVREBBE essere (tenere nettamente separate le due sfere), in realtà ho avuto prova (ho letto) dalle pochissime conversazioni che all'epoca ero riuscito a intercettare che dei rispettivi partner e di tutta una serie di fastidi e frustrazioni derivanti dal rapporto ufficile si parlava, eccome se se ne parlava...
> P.S. : naturalmente questa è la mia esperienza...


Per carità, a ciascuno la propria esperienza.
Solo per precisare il mio punto di vista, si parla di ciò che non va, quasi per giustificarsi nell'agire, quando la relazione tende a divenire sentimentale, quando i due amanti iniziano a progettare o almeno a desiderare una relazione.
Quando invece ci si incontra solo per trasgredire si tende a non parlare delle rispettive famiglie, a consumare pochi rapporti, anche se molto coinvolgenti, e a tornare a casa con la coda tra le gambe sperando di non essere scoperti...


----------



## fulminato (15 Giugno 2017)

Credo che lei continui a sentirsi con l'altro, Domenica eravamo in montagna con i figli e lei si e' isolata per alcuni minuti, al ristorante e' andata in bagno 2 volte... Questo e' il risultato di cio' che accade quando la fiducia viene a mancare... magari e' solo una mia impressione e non c'e' nulla di male, ma... Cosa dovrei fare? chiederle il perche' del suo comportanto? Sinceramente non ho voglia di indagare, non me ne frega piu' nulla, non provo piu' niente per lei. Dovessi (per pura ipotesi) cercare di ricucire, di riprovare, che vita potrei immaginarmi? Sospettare di lei ogni volta che si reca in bagno, che squilla il tel, quando esce... no! Non e' la vita che avevo prospettato. Alla mia eta' si ha bisogno di certezze, si diventa nonni e si cerca di godersi la vita. Quale diritto ha lei per avermela rovinata questa vita? Perche' ha scelto per me? E' dura!


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Dijelo a che punto ti ha portato .... Forse rassicurava il padre che era ancora viva ...


----------



## Frithurik (15 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Credo che lei continui a sentirsi con l'altro, Domenica eravamo in montagna con i figli e lei si e' isolata per alcuni minuti, al ristorante e' andata in bagno 2 volte... Questo e' il risultato di cio' che accade quando la fiducia viene a mancare... magari e' solo una mia impressione e non c'e' nulla di male, ma... Cosa dovrei fare? chiederle il perche' del suo comportanto? Sinceramente non ho voglia di indagare, non me ne frega piu' nulla, non provo piu' niente per lei. Dovessi (per pura ipotesi) cercare di ricucire, di riprovare, che vita potrei immaginarmi? Sospettare di lei ogni volta che si reca in bagno, che squilla il tel, quando esce... no! Non e' la vita che avevo prospettato. Alla mia eta' si ha bisogno di certezze, si diventa nonni e si cerca di godersi la vita. Quale diritto ha lei per avermela rovinata questa vita? Perche' ha scelto per me? E' dura!


Diglielo di queste tue incertezze, forse l'ho dovevi dire appena uscita dal bagno, cosi non puoi vivere, poi se non ti interessa piu', ma ci credo poco, amen.


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Credo che lei continui a sentirsi con l'altro, Domenica eravamo in montagna con i figli e lei si e' isolata per alcuni minuti, al ristorante e' andata in bagno 2 volte... Questo e' il risultato di cio' che accade quando la fiducia viene a mancare... magari e' solo una mia impressione e non c'e' nulla di male, ma... Cosa dovrei fare? chiederle il perche' del suo comportanto? Sinceramente non ho voglia di indagare, non me ne frega piu' nulla, non provo piu' niente per lei. Dovessi (per pura ipotesi) cercare di ricucire, di riprovare, che vita potrei immaginarmi? Sospettare di lei ogni volta che si reca in bagno, che squilla il tel, quando esce... no! Non e' la vita che avevo prospettato. Alla mia eta' si ha bisogno di certezze, si diventa nonni e si cerca di godersi la vita. Quale diritto ha lei per avermela rovinata questa vita? Perche' ha scelto per me? E' dura!



Certo che se veramente si sente e si vede con l'altro ha fatto molto in fretta a consolarsi....ma perchè continui a vederla....anche con i figli? Secondo me non ha mai smesso con l'altro ed adesso vedrai che usciranno alla luce del sole. Continuo con l'idea che tua moglie abbia falsamente cercato la riappacificazione solo per essere sicura di non affrontare la giudiziale.


----------



## fulminato (15 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Diglielo di queste tue incertezze, forse l'ho dovevi dire appena uscita dal bagno, cosi non puoi vivere, poi se non ti interessa piu', ma ci credo poco, amen.


Non ci crederai, ma sinceramente non mi interessa piu' di lei, mi stupisco di me stesso ma e' cosi', sara' che non viviamo piu' assieme. Adesso sento la necessita' di ritornare a vivere, di gettarmi alle spalle questo incubo.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque diglielo


----------



## fulminato (15 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Certo che se veramente si sente e si vede con l'altro ha fatto molto in fretta a consolarsi....ma perchè continui a vederla....anche con i figli? Secondo me non ha mai smesso con l'altro ed adesso vedrai che usciranno alla luce del sole. Continuo con l'idea che tua moglie abbia falsamente cercato la riappacificazione solo per essere sicura di non affrontare la giudiziale.


L'ho rivista perche' me lo hanno chiesto i figli, abbiamo passato una Domenica tutti assieme.

Probabilmente continua a sentirsi con l'altro o e' forse solo un mio sospetto, sinceramente non mi interessa piu' quello che fa.


----------



## fulminato (15 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dijelo a che punto ti ha portato .... Forse rassicurava il padre che era ancora viva ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Magari ha avuto solo diarrea estiva...

Quello che conta è che COMPRENSIBILMENTE fulminato non ha ancora superato la cosa e non si capisce perché dovrebbe.
Quindi giornate insieme possono essere possibili, ma in casi indispensabili, anche per non creare confusione ai figli più piccoli.


----------



## Frithurik (15 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> L'ho rivista perche' me lo hanno chiesto i figli, abbiamo passato una Domenica tutti assieme.
> 
> *Probabilmente continua a sentirsi con l'altro *o e' forse solo un mio sospetto, sinceramente non mi interessa piu' quello che fa.


Se non ti interessa piu' chiudi.

Ma io non mi spiego come questa donna e cambiata tutto in un colpo,dopo tutti questi anni di matrimonio, 
tu la conoscevi veramente? 
Secondo me ti stai facendo solo male, affrontala un ultima volta e decidi.
Come ti sentirai sempre se e' vero, che si sta sentendo con quel coglione ,quando li vedrai passggiare spensierati nella tua citta' mano nella mano?
Ascolta affrontala non metterti tarli nella testa, e se ti fa stare bene indaga, avrai un altro buon motivo per stramandarla a fare in culo per sempre.


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> L'ho rivista perche' me lo hanno chiesto i figli, abbiamo passato una Domenica tutti assieme.
> 
> Probabilmente continua a sentirsi con l'altro o e' forse solo un mio sospetto, sinceramente non mi interessa piu' quello che fa.



Dai, se non ti fosse interessata non avresti notato questi atteggiamenti.....


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Credo che lei continui a sentirsi con l'altro, Domenica eravamo in montagna con i figli e lei si e' isolata per alcuni minuti, al ristorante e' andata in bagno 2 volte... Questo e' il risultato di cio' che accade quando la fiducia viene a mancare... magari e' solo una mia impressione e non c'e' nulla di male, ma... Cosa dovrei fare? chiederle il perche' del suo comportanto? Sinceramente non ho voglia di indagare, non me ne frega piu' nulla, non provo piu' niente per lei. Dovessi (per pura ipotesi) cercare di ricucire, di riprovare, che vita potrei immaginarmi? Sospettare di lei ogni volta che si reca in bagno, che squilla il tel, quando esce... no! Non e' la vita che avevo prospettato. Alla mia eta' si ha bisogno di certezze, si diventa nonni e si cerca di godersi la vita. Quale diritto ha lei per avermela rovinata questa vita? Perche' ha scelto per me? E' dura!


MA CHE CAZZO?
Cosa le costava dire all'amante di NON CHIAMARLA QUEL GIORNO ,il giorno dopo si potevano vedere e scoparsi a sangue!!!!!!
NO,non poteva,cazzo.
In tua presenza aveva bisogno di sentirlo....
da retta,non giocare il superenalotto,perché tu l'hai già vinto,mandandola affanculo!!!!!!


----------



## Outdider (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO?
> Cosa le costava dire all'amante di NON CHIAMARLA QUEL GIORNO ,il giorno dopo si potevano vedere e scoparsi a sangue!!!!!!
> NO,non poteva,cazzo.
> In tua presenza aveva bisogno di sentirlo....
> da retta,non giocare il superenalotto,perché tu l'hai già vinto,mandandola affanculo!!!!!!



Eh si, hai me.....proprio mancanza di rispetto. Continua a comportarsi come una ragazzina innamorata. Comunque se fosse al cell con il tipo o no in entrambi i casi non gli avrebbe detto mai la verità.


----------



## Frithurik (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO?
> Cosa le costava dire all'amante di NON CHIAMARLA QUEL GIORNO ,il giorno dopo si potevano vedere e scoparsi a sangue!!!!!!
> NO,non poteva,cazzo.
> In tua presenza aveva bisogno di sentirlo....
> da retta,non giocare il superenalotto,perché tu l'hai già vinto,mandandola affanculo!!!!!!


Guarda e solo un suo pensiero, se non l'affronta non lo sapra' mai.
Comunque io non ci credo, questa vive fuori casa , sai quando tempo ha per messaggiarsi con il tipo?
poi proprio il giorno che erano tutti in famiglia?
Se e' vero e da dargli calci in culo  due a due fino a che non diventino dispari.


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Eh si, hai me.....proprio mancanza di rispetto. Continua a comportarsi come una ragazzina innamorata. Comunque se fosse al cell con il tipo o no in entrambi i casi non gli avrebbe detto mai la verità.


Stavo per dire la stessa cosa... Zio trilo le coronarie!! Fateje aria!


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Eh si, hai me.....proprio mancanza di rispetto. Continua a comportarsi come una ragazzina innamorata. Comunque se fosse al cell con il tipo o no in entrambi i casi non gli avrebbe detto mai la verità.


Io,al posto suo,avrei SPENTO il cell.
Le persone più importanti per me,erano tutte li.
NULLA avrebbe dovuto turbare ogni momento passato con chi ha subito una serie di torti infami da me,se ci tengo a lui.
Se mi chiama la vicina per dirmi che i panni stesi stanno volando per il vento,non mi isolo per rispondere.
Se so che tu sei sui carboni ardenti,causa mia,non mi assento al cesso a tempo indeterminato.
Merda,stiamo parlando di pura,semplice merda secca...
Scusa Fulmi,ma io la penso in questo modo.
Se quei comportamenti non erano guidati da esigenze extra,significa che la tua ex(spero per te) moglie,ha la sensibilità dell'ano di un cadavere..


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2017)

La sensibilità è una caratteristica rara sia negli uomini che nelle donne.
L'averla o meno non ha mai pregiudicato la possibilità di coniugarsi.
Per cui, se a una persona piace quella persona lì, sensibile o meno, è tutto il pacchetto che si prende.
Il problema in questo momento sono le ossessioni: qualunque gesto ora viene travisato, interpretato diversamente da quello che potrebbe essere.
Da questa condizione occorre uscirne fuori, anche se per esperienza so che richiede tempo.
Per accelerare il normale decorso, si potrebbe tentare di recuperare la reale dimensione dell'accaduto, cercando con tutti gli strumenti a portata di mano, informazioni.
Lo fanno in tanti.
Oppure ragionare, volta per volta, se lo si ritiene possibile, mettendosi dall'altra parte.
"Io se fossi al ristorante con mio marito/moglie mi farei telefonare dall'amante? No? Sì? E perché".
Per me no.
Se sono con i figli e mio marito col cazzo che sento l'amante. Stattene lì, al tuo posto e non rompere che non è il momento.
Quindi...


----------



## Mat78 (16 Giugno 2017)

Fulminato, non c'è nulla da fare purtroppo. Era quello che ho sempre cercato di dire nei miei post. Vivresti sempre male e con il sospetto, anche se lei va a comprare il pane.
Magari lei aveva veramente bisogno di andare al bagno o magari si è sentita con l'amante e anche se gli chiedi spiegazioni come ti hanno suggerito altri, che risposta pensi che ti venga a dare? Si ero in bagno ed ho telefonato al mio amante? Sarebbe una pazza. Purtroppo possiamo raccontarcela come vogliamo, ma dopo un tradimento da parte di un uomo o di una donna non si può ricucire il rapporto. Si soffre da cani sia lasciandola sia rimanerci insieme, ma con la prima possibilità prima o poi se ne esce con la seconda avrai una vita piena di sospetti.


----------



## fulminato (16 Giugno 2017)

Ieri sera l'ho sentita e le ho chiesto spiegazioni sul comportamento di Domenica.

Quando si e' isolata la prima volta ha risposto al messaggio della mamma che chiedeva se eravamo arrivati ecc.

Assentata per due volte al ristorante: prima volta semplicemente per bisogni fisiologici e per rinfrescarsi.
Seconda volta per rimettersi in ordine a fine pranzo.

La cosa che piu' mi ha fatto sentire un verme e' quando alla fine mi ha detto: Al ristorante non avevo il tel., ricordi che l'ho lasciato in auto? Tu stesso mi hai detto, lasci il cell in auto? e ti ho risposto: e' Domenica, non mi cerca nessuno.

Ecco come si riduce un uomo assalito dal tarlo del sospetto! Non e' normale cz!! Alla fine le ho chiesto scusa e lei di rimando: di che? anche io mi sarei comportata come te! 

Ho fatto mente locale, il tel e' rimasto veramente in auto, ricordo il particolare che quando siamo risaliti in auto lei ho ha ripreso e acceso davanti a me. 

Che figura di mmmm!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Giugno 2017)

Normalissimo, nessuna figura. Tu sei rimasto scottato e lei, se ti vuole ancora, *DEVE *rassicurarti sinceramente tutte le volte che hai dei sospetti.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Normalissimo, nessuna figura. Tu sei rimasto scottato e lei, se ti vuole ancora, *DEVE *rassicurarti sinceramente tutte le volte che hai dei sospetti.


Good


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Catone ha detto:


> Normalissimo, nessuna figura. Tu sei rimasto scottato e lei, se ti vuole ancora, *DEVE *rassicurarti sinceramente tutte le volte che hai dei sospetti.


Eh insomma.. insomma...

Non è una bella posizione quella di chi ha bisogno di costanti rassicurazioni

A me non piace neanche un po'

Se questa è la forma di legame che si può instaurare dopo un certo evento (io devo essere rassicurato, io sono ferito, io sono il poverello di Assisi a cui dar pacche sulle spalle e far sorrisi compiaciuti) non è una gran prospettiva.

Poi oh... liberi tutti.

A ciascuno il ruolo che si sceglie


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera l'ho sentita e le ho chiesto spiegazioni sul comportamento di Domenica.
> 
> Quando si e' isolata la prima volta ha risposto al messaggio della mamma che chiedeva se eravamo arrivati ecc.
> 
> ...


Minchia,Fulmi
Ancora un po' e mi fai saltare le coronarie per nulla!!!
Ecchecc...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera l'ho sentita e le ho chiesto spiegazioni sul comportamento di Domenica.
> 
> Quando si e' isolata la prima volta ha risposto al messaggio della mamma che chiedeva se eravamo arrivati ecc.
> 
> ...


La figura l'ha fatta chi partendo dalle tue paure ha creato una sceneggiatura.


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La figura l'ha fatta chi partendo dalle tue paure ha creato una sceneggiatura.


Che classe!!che eleganza!!
Niente da dire!!
I commenti e le opinioni sono dati in base a ciò che scrive l'autore del post.
Se poi quello che scrive risulta non vero,non è certo responsabilità di chi ha dato la sua opinione.
Ma lo sport di immerdare i post degli altri vedo che rimane il tuo passatempo preferito.
Curati,ma credo che l'arroganza,di base,non abbia antidoto,purtroppo.
Quindi,continua pure a spalare merda sugli altri probabilmente spalare merda ti riesce bene.
Niente da fare,ogni tanto sembri meno merda,ma è solo un'impressione fugace......


----------



## Frithurik (16 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Guarda e solo un suo pensiero, se non l'affronta non lo sapra' mai.
> *Comunque io non ci credo,* questa vive fuori casa , sai quando tempo ha per messaggiarsi con il tipo?
> poi proprio il giorno che erano tutti in famiglia?
> Se e' vero e da dargli calci in culo  due a due fino a che non diventino dispari.


Mi quoto io stesso.


----------



## fulminato (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Minchia,Fulmi
> Ancora un po' e mi fai saltare le coronarie per nulla!!!
> Ecchecc...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fulminato (16 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mi quoto io stesso.


:up::up::up:


----------



## fulminato (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La figura l'ha fatta chi partendo dalle tue paure ha creato una sceneggiatura.



E vabbe' dai,  qui si scrivono di getto le emozioni del momento, avrei scritto anche io quei commenti trovandomi dall'altra parte.


----------



## stany (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera l'ho sentita e le ho chiesto spiegazioni sul comportamento di Domenica.
> 
> Quando si e' isolata la prima volta ha risposto al messaggio della mamma che chiedeva se eravamo arrivati ecc.
> 
> ...



Non è questo il problema....avere due telefoni è possibile e tipico nei tradimenti .Tutti sti problemi comunque non li capisco; lei vive fuori,tu non hai più alcun interesse....Capirei,visto che ci son passato,se tu avessi intenzione di ricucire ,ma così è assurdo  .


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> E vabbe' dai,  qui si scrivono di getto le emozioni del momento, avrei scritto anche io quei commenti trovandomi dall'altra parte.


Era quello che ho detto.
Ma non sempre è facile farsi capire.
Io credo che tu fornisca spesso elementi per una sceneggiatura che poi smentisci.


----------



## Outdider (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera l'ho sentita e le ho chiesto spiegazioni sul comportamento di Domenica.
> 
> Quando si e' isolata la prima volta ha risposto al messaggio della mamma che chiedeva se eravamo arrivati ecc.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente non un bella figura, sopratutto per uno che dice "è finita!". Lei ti ha detto che anche lei si sarebbe comportata in questo modo....bene....ma perchè non fai la domanda che più t'interessa e cioè perchè non chiedi se lo sta ancora sentendo e vedendo? Successivamente sarai tu che dovrai valuta se è sincera o no.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Che classe!!che eleganza!!
> Niente da dire!!
> I commenti e le opinioni sono dati in base a ciò che scrive l'autore del post.
> Se poi quello che scrive risulta non vero,non è certo responsabilità di chi ha dato la sua opinione.
> ...


Ci sei andato leggero.


----------



## fulminato (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che ho detto.
> Ma non sempre è facile farsi capire.
> *Io credo che tu fornisca spesso elementi per una sceneggiatura che poi smentisci.*



Ah! Quindi tu ti salvi in calcio d'angolo, complimenti! 

Vorra' dire che se continuero' a scrivere su questo forum lo faro' solo quando avro' certezze concrete e cioe' alla fine di questa storia. Nel frattempo corro a comprarmi una sfera di cristallo.


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ah! Quindi tu ti salvi in calcio d'angolo, complimenti!
> 
> Vorra' dire che se continuero' a scrivere su questo forum lo faro' solo quando avro' certezze concrete e cioe' alla fine di questa storia. Nel frattempo corro a comprarmi una sfera di cristallo.


Ma quale calcio d'angolo!!!!
Ha tirato il sasso ed ora crede di riuscire a nascondere la mano sparando un'altra cazzata...lascia perdere.
Tu scrivi ciò che ti senti,se poi risulta diversa la realtà,non succede nulla.
Non ti curar di loro.......


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ah! Quindi tu ti salvi in calcio d'angolo, complimenti!
> 
> Vorra' dire che se continuero' a scrivere su questo forum lo faro' solo quando avro' certezze concrete e cioe' alla fine di questa storia. Nel frattempo corro a comprarmi una sfera di cristallo.


Anche tu ora? Ma lo sapete che la signora è sopra tutto. Fategli fare la maîtresse


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera l'ho sentita e le ho chiesto spiegazioni sul comportamento di Domenica.
> 
> Quando si e' isolata la prima volta ha risposto al messaggio della mamma che chiedeva se eravamo arrivati ecc.
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> La figura l'ha fatta chi partendo dalle tue paure ha creato una sceneggiatura.





trilobita ha detto:


> Che classe!!che eleganza!!
> Niente da dire!!
> I commenti e le opinioni sono dati in base a ciò che scrive l'autore del post.
> Se poi quello che scrive risulta non vero,non è certo responsabilità di chi ha dato la sua opinione.
> ...





fulminato ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:





fulminato ha detto:


> E vabbe' dai,  qui si scrivono di getto le emozioni del momento, avrei scritto anche io quei commenti trovandomi dall'altra parte.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che ho detto.
> Ma non sempre è facile farsi capire.
> Io credo che tu fornisca spesso elementi per una sceneggiatura che poi smentisci.





fulminato ha detto:


> Ah! Quindi tu ti salvi in calcio d'angolo, complimenti!
> 
> Vorra' dire che se continuero' a scrivere su questo forum lo faro' solo quando avro' certezze concrete e cioe' alla fine di questa storia. Nel frattempo corro a comprarmi una sfera di cristallo.


Boh...:facepalm:


----------



## fulminato (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Anche tu ora? Ma lo sapete che la signora è sopra tutto. Fategli fare la maîtresse


Me ne sono accorto qualche commento indietro, in uno degli ultimi in special modo, quando si e' permessa di fare ironia sull'educazione dei miei figli. M'importa na sega dei commenti di chi si ritiene saccente, mi pare che qui a occhio siamo tutti sulla stessa barca... e allora a che serve?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Me ne sono accorto qualche commento indietro, in uno degli ultimi in special modo, quando si e' permessa di fare ironia sull'educazione dei miei figli. M'importa na sega dei commenti di chi si ritiene saccente, mi pare che qui a occhio siamo tutti sulla stessa barca... e allora a che serve?


Infatti è normale dare della Troia alla madre davanti ai figli.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Me ne sono accorto qualche commento indietro, in uno degli ultimi in special modo, quando si e' permessa di fare ironia sull'educazione dei miei figli. M'importa na sega dei commenti di chi si ritiene saccente, mi pare che qui a occhio siamo tutti sulla stessa barca... e allora a che serve?


Caro il "verbo è lei", quindi adeguati.


----------



## fulminato (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh...:facepalm:


Per correttezza e rispetto di chi legge la sequenza dei commenti non e' esatta, il mio commento con la emocion :rotfl::rotfl:
era in risposta a una battuta di Tribolita che nulla ci azzecca con quello che hai postato


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Per correttezza e rispetto di chi legge la sequenza dei commenti non e' esatta, il mio commento con la emocion :rotfl::rotfl:
> era in risposta a una battuta di Tribolita che nulla ci azzecca con quello che hai postato


Respira, calmati ....


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è normale dare della Troia alla madre davanti ai figli.


Elegantissima!!
Non si ferma davanti a nulla.
Sostanzialmente un letamaio in grado di favellare...
Ma...quel famoso collegio....legge cosa si scrive qui qualche volta,o ascolta solo i piagnistei di queste schifezze umane?
Qui si sta usando un'epiteto esclamato in un momento particolare e inserito in una situazione e contesto che ne spiegava l'utilizzo,per "asserire"che fulmi è aduso dare della troia alla moglie ogniqualvolta in presenza dei figli....
Ah,giusto....non si può aprire un contenzioso con un mucchio di letame.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Elegantissima!!
> Non si ferma davanti a nulla.
> Sostanzialmente un letamaio in grado di favellare...


Dai ha solo detto dato che lui ha dato della Troia alla moglie e lei ( la maîtresse) può di conseguenza dire di tutto e di più, o no?


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai ha solo detto dato che lui ha dato della Troia alla moglie e lei ( la maîtresse) può di conseguenza dire di tutto e di più, o no?


Anch'io....
Questa porcheria umana(umana?),ha la sana abitudine di tirare dentro i familiari dello scrivente,anche se di questo non si stava discutendo.
Allora procedo anch'io.
Tuo marito non sai più dove si trova ora?
Chissà perché......?
Tua figlia perfetta?
Beh,se il metro è il tuo,una cliente per lo psichiatra in più....
Allora?
Se vuoi posso andare avanti ancora.
Ti piace se tirano in mezzo la tua famiglia,anche se non vi entra per nulla?
Vergognati,razza di schifosa,non hai nessun pudore a sparare la tua merda.
Non sei così intelligente da poter sostenere qualsiasi puttanata ti venga in mente,rassegnati.
Ok?
Ed ora che tu risponda oppure no,non ha alcuna importanza.
Tu sei zero.


----------



## patroclo (16 Giugno 2017)

....guardate che vi state incattivendo per delle incomprensioni...datevi una calmata.......


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anch'io....
> Questa porcheria umana(umana?),ha la sana abitudine di tirare dentro i familiari dello scrivente,anche se di questo non si stava discutendo.
> Allora procedo anch'io.
> Tuo marito non sai più dove si trova ora?
> ...


Trilo anche io dissi a Carolina che il figlio maggiore non andava d'accordo con il padre e insinuai che forse ...... la maîtresse mi tirò un cazziatone. A lei tutto è permesso fattene una ragione


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trilo anche io dissi a Carolina che il figlio maggiore non andava d'accordo con il padre e insinuai che forse ...... la maîtresse mi tirò un cazziatone. A lei tutto è permesso fattene una ragione


No comment,ignore per lei come già per Fuffy...


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2017)

Che fumate ??


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che fumate ??


Sigaro toscano


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2017)

Bono ...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....guardate che vi state incattivendo per delle incomprensioni...datevi una calmata.......


Quoto
Spero che sia solo uno scherzo di pessimo gusto


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ieri sera l'ho sentita e le ho chiesto spiegazioni sul comportamento di Domenica.
> 
> Quando si e' isolata la prima volta ha risposto al messaggio della mamma che chiedeva se eravamo arrivati ecc.
> 
> ...





Outdider ha detto:


> Sicuramente non un bella figura, sopratutto per uno che dice "è finita!". Lei ti ha detto che anche lei si sarebbe comportata in questo modo....bene....ma perchè non fai la domanda che più t'interessa e cioè perchè non chiedi se lo sta ancora sentendo e vedendo? Successivamente sarai tu che dovrai valuta se è sincera o no.


Non c'è nulla da chiedere, non si fiderebbe comunque, sospetterebbe una bugia. Il gesto di lei era palese, non mi cerca nessuno( vuol dire l'altro non c'è più) - il gesto di lasciarlo in macchina era per far capire nonostante tutto la mia famiglia è importante. Sono gesti, da interpretare, poi che il sospetto è la rabbia facciano travisare, lo sappiamo tutti anche lei. Fulminato, non ti preoccupare della figura di m, tua moglie sa benissimo che ritrovare la tua fiducia non è cosa semplice.


----------



## francoff (17 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da chiedere, non si fiderebbe comunque, sospetterebbe una bugia. Il gesto di lei era palese, non mi cerca nessuno( vuol dire l'altro non c'è più) - il gesto di lasciarlo in macchina era per far capire nonostante tutto la mia famiglia è importante. Sono gesti, da interpretare, poi che il sospetto è la rabbia facciano travisare, lo sappiamo tutti anche lei. Fulminato, non ti preoccupare della figura di m, tua moglie sa benissimo che ritrovare la tua fiducia non è cosa semplice.


Basta avere un secondo telefono segreto : strumento  d uso abituale di chi tradisce .


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Basta avere un secondo telefono segreto : strumento  d uso abituale di chi tradisce .


Certamente se si vuole ingannare si inganna.
Ma se non ci si fida è finita. Basta essere certi di non sapersi più fidare.
Il fatto è che chiunque è in grado di mentire, quando siamo noi o qualcuno complice con noi non ci pare tanto grave.
La cosa grave è il tradimento fatto a noi. Si può tornare a fidarci. Forse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Basta avere un secondo telefono segreto : strumento  d uso abituale di chi tradisce .


  se ne usa uno solo e si cancellano messaggi e per sicurezza nei momenti no blocchi gli indiscreti. Tutta questa fissa dei due telefoni, certo c'è chi lo fa.


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ne usa uno solo e si cancellano messaggi e per sicurezza nei momenti no blocchi gli indiscreti. Tutta questa fissa dei due telefoni, certo c'è chi lo fa.


1 o 2 poco importa, di certo c'è solo il tradimento. L'altro è improbabile si sia vaporizzato dalla vita di lei nel momento in cui è stata scoperta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> 1 o 2 poco importa, di certo c'è solo il tradimento. L'altro è improbabile si sia vaporizzato dalla vita di lei nel momento in cui è stata scoperta.


no quello, è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ne usa uno solo e si cancellano messaggi e per sicurezza nei momenti no blocchi gli indiscreti. Tutta questa fissa dei due telefoni, certo c'è chi lo fa.


Sostanzialmente,quasi tutti quelli che hanno una relazione e sono molto attenti a non farsi scoprire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente,quasi tutti quelli che hanno una relazione e sono molto attenti a non farsi scoprire.


ma anche commenti osé tra amici, io ho un amico la cui moglie e gelosissima (senza motivo) , cancella i ms di amiche e amici e blocca ogni sera e we il suo amico d'infanzia per timore che possa mandare qualcosa che faccia infuriare la moglie. Lei controlla il cellulare del marito, ma non sa che lui sa


----------



## francoff (18 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ne usa uno solo e si cancellano messaggi e per sicurezza nei momenti no blocchi gli indiscreti. Tutta questa fissa dei due telefoni, certo c'è chi lo fa.


Era per dire che se non ti fidi non ti fidi . Poi uno o 2 cambia poco , la coppia è già stata minata .


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Era per dire che se non ti fidi non ti fidi . Poi uno o 2 cambia poco , la coppia è già stata minata .



Ed allora che senso ha andare avanti? Cercare di ricostruire...ricostruire cosa? La fiducia mica la ricostruisci, una volta persa è persa.


----------



## Lostris (18 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma anche commenti osé tra amici, io ho un amico la cui moglie e gelosissima (senza motivo) , cancella i ms di amiche e amici e blocca ogni sera e we il suo amico d'infanzia per timore che possa mandare qualcosa che faccia infuriare la moglie. Lei controlla il cellulare del marito, ma non sa che lui sa


Il gesto di controllare sistematicamente il cellulare dell'altro lo trovo abbastanza insopportabile.. 

Io lo feci solo un paio di volte (più di dieci anni fa) e sinceramente mi feci un po' pena.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma perché dovrebbe ancora mentire ormai la frittata è fatta ..


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Rischia troppo. Lei  sa che ora un minimo sospetto manda tutto in malora .... Sempre che voglia restare vicino a Fulminato ...


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe ancora mentire ormai la frittata è fatta ..


Il periodo di separazione,che precede il divorzio definitivo,dovrebbe servire a decidere se separarsi definitivamente oppure no.

Se lei vuole non perdere il marito,dovrebbe,almeno in questo periodo,essere accorta e non farsi sgamare quando  ha rapporti,di qualunque genere, con l'amante.
Se il marito si convince del suo ritorno a Cannes,oops,scusate,Canossa,se la riprende,altrimenti...


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe ancora mentire ormai la frittata è fatta ..



Semplicemente perchè le piace stare anche con l'altro. Perchè il traditore nega anche di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti? Giustamente Fulminato pensa con chi cazzo ho avuto a che fare tutti questi anni? Se volesse fare il maligno potrebbe mettersi il dubbio su gli anni prima. I traditori sono molto attenti, soprattutto le donne, ma prima o poi un errore lo fanno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Era per dire che se non ti fidi non ti fidi . Poi uno o 2 cambia poco , la coppia è già stata minata .


ri-fidarsi non è una cosa che si conquista in poco tempo. Ed è normale vedere bugie ovunque anche quando non ce ne sono. Questo per dirti che molto probabilmente tua moglie si è voluta godere il pranzo in famiglia libera da pensieri


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè le piace stare anche con l'altro. Perchè il traditore nega anche di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti? Giustamente Fulminato pensa con chi cazzo ho avuto a che fare tutti questi anni? Se volesse fare il maligno potrebbe mettersi il dubbio su gli anni prima. I traditori sono molto attenti, soprattutto le donne, ma prima o poi un errore lo fanno.


E all'ora come dicono dalle parti mie se le cerca ... Una va bene me la seconda volta ..... Rischi.... Non penso che ci sia una persona tanto infame ... Poi la vita è varia ... Ma....


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

Posso affermare con certezza che lei non possiede alcuna altra sim intestata a lei in quanto avevo fatto ricerche presso gli operatori nazionali. Poi tutto puo' essere, intestare una sim a terze persone e' semplicissimo.


----------



## francoff (18 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ri-fidarsi non è una cosa che si conquista in poco tempo. Ed è normale vedere bugie ovunque anche quando non ce ne sono. Questo per dirti che molto probabilmente tua moglie si è voluta godere il pranzo in famiglia libera da pensieri


Sua moglie


----------



## Frithurik (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il periodo di separazione,che precede il divorzio definitivo,dovrebbe servire a decidere se separarsi definitivamente oppure no.
> 
> Se lei vuole non perdere il marito,dovrebbe,*almeno in questo periodo,essere accorta e non farsi sgamare quando  ha rapporti,di qualunque genere, con l'amante.*
> Se il marito si convince del suo ritorno a Cannes,oops,scusate,Canossa,se la riprende,altrimenti...


Ma perche' si devono vedere per forza fantasmi quando presubilmente non ce ne sono.
Chi lo dice che si vede ancora con l'amante?


----------



## Frithurik (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> *Semplicemente perchè le piace stare anche con l'altro.* Perchè il traditore nega anche di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti? Giustamente Fulminato pensa con chi cazzo ho avuto a che fare tutti questi anni? Se volesse fare il maligno potrebbe mettersi il dubbio su gli anni prima. I traditori sono molto attenti, soprattutto le donne, ma prima o poi un errore lo fanno.


Ma secondo te e' sicuro che lei si sente ancora con l'altro?
Secondo me ci stiamo facendo seghe al cervello.


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma perche' si devono vedere per forza fantasmi quando presubilmente non ce ne sono.
> Chi lo dice che si vede ancora con l'amante?


Nessuno.Perché?
Chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma secondo te e' sicuro che lei si sente ancora con l'altro?
> Secondo me ci stiamo facendo seghe al cervello.


Se si vede e si sente con l'amante lo deve scoprire Tempesta, sempre se ritiene sia importante per lui. Il mio parere personale è si....o quasi tutte le storie che avete scritto su questo forum sono delle emerite coglionate.


----------



## vinc (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se si vede e si sente con l'amante lo deve scoprire Tempesta, sempre se ritiene sia importante per lui. Il mio parere personale è si....o quasi tutte le storie che avete scritto su questo forum sono delle emerite coglionate.


Affermi questo con quale esperienza? di tradito o traditore. Oppure si parla tanto per ... sulla vita degli altri


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Affermi questo con quale esperienza? di tradito o traditore. Oppure si parla tanto per ... sulla vita degli altri


Se leggi un po' di vicende qui,ti renderai conto che anche dopo la scoperta,molti,oserei dire quasi tutti,per un po' hanno continuato a contattare,sentire,vedere l'amante..


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Affermi questo con quale esperienza? di tradito o traditore. Oppure si parla tanto per ... sulla vita degli altri


Purtroppo, esperienze di amici che stanno segnando anche la mia relazione, storie lette su questo forum e su altri....statisticamente il risultato è 1 e 1 solo. Se non si deve scrivere, commentare, fare ipotesi a che cazzo serve questo forum? Uno scrive la sua storia e poi guarda la discussione, se piacciono le risposte bene e se non piacciono bene lo stesso.


----------



## Frithurik (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se si vede e si sente con l'amante lo deve scoprire Tempesta, sempre se ritiene sia importante per lui. Il mio parere personale è si....o quasi tutte le storie che avete scritto su questo forum sono delle emerite coglionate.


Questa e' solo una tua bieca opinione.


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Questa e' solo una tua bieca opinione.


E che sia bieca,è solo il tuo parere,autoreferenziale.


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Questa e' solo una tua bieca opinione.



Certo certo....infatti siamo in pochissimi a pensarla nello stesso modo.


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma secondo te e' sicuro che lei si sente ancora con l'altro?
> Secondo me ci stiamo facendo seghe al cervello.



Lei vive dalla sorella, quindi non so' cosa faccia, mi chiama piu' volte durante il giorno, a volte rispondo altre no.

So' per certo che non ha un'altra sim a suo nome, non escludo che possa averne altra a nome di parenti o addirittura di  lui.


----------



## Frithurik (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Lei vive dalla sorella, quindi non so' cosa faccia, mi chiama piu' volte durante il giorno, a volte rispondo altre no.
> 
> So' per certo che non ha un'altra sim a suo nome, non escludo che possa averne altra a nome di parenti o addirittura di  lui.


Allora se la cosa non ti interessa chiudila qui.
se hai dubbi fai le tue ricerche fai di tutto per sgamarla, e chiudi, almeno stai tranquillo con te stesso.
Ma non puoi vivere oltre all'incazzatura con questi dubbi e' inumano.
_Io penso che lei ha chiuso con l'altro , poi sei tu che la conosci quindi valutare bene.
Oltre che ha perso la faccia con te, con credo ,,se ci tiene ,che la riperderebbe con i suoi figli.
_


----------



## vinc (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Purtroppo, esperienze di amici che stanno segnando anche la mia relazione, storie lette su questo forum e su altri....statisticamente il risultato è 1 e 1 solo. Se non si deve scrivere, commentare, fare ipotesi a che cazzo serve questo forum? Uno scrive la sua storia e poi guarda la discussione, se piacciono le risposte bene e se non piacciono bene lo stesso.


La statistica e inventata da te al momento questo e indubbio, e puoi verificarlo anche leggendo le storie del forum; sto 1 a1 non esiste anzi tutt'altro. Sto mondo di traditori che non si ferma davanti a niente e nessuno.... evviaaa dai. Ma se la moglie di Fulmi volesse a tutti i costi l'altro, spiegami il motivo per cui fa di tutto per riallacciare i rapporti col marito,un po di coerenza quando si affermano le cose ci vuole.In un forum bisogna aiutare le persone a riflettere non ad orientarle in un verso a nell'altro.


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> La statistica e inventata da te al momento questo e indubbio, e puoi verificarlo anche leggendo le storie del forum; sto 1 a1 non esiste anzi tutt'altro. Sto mondo di traditori che non si ferma davanti a niente e nessuno.... evviaaa dai. Ma se la moglie di Fulmi volesse a tutti i costi l'altro, spiegami il motivo per cui fa di tutto per riallacciare i rapporti col marito,un po di coerenza quando si affermano le cose ci vuole.In un forum bisogna aiutare le persone a riflettere non ad orientarle in un verso a nell'altro.


Ok.
La moglie di Francoff ha continuato a sentirlo dopo la scoperta,la moglie di Stany,pure,la moglie di Danny anche peggio.
Questi quelli che mi vengono in mente senza pensarci troppo,ma ne ricordo altri che,spulciando tra le storie,Bender,per esempio,ma se ci tieni te le trovo....
Quindi mi sembra che sei tu che sostieni statistiche tue senza avvallo dei dati veri.
Qui ognuno dice la sua liberamente e vedo che ogni volta che qualcuno preme sui "Poveri,tapini,bistrattati traditori",se ne esce sempre qualcuno a dire cosa o cosa non si deve scrivere.
Secondo te non è vero che il traditore continua a sentire l'amante post scoperta?
Bene,legittimo,dillo e nessuno ti dirà che vuoi orientare qualcuno e non farlo ragionare.
Ecchecazzo,non se ne può più di sta cosa,puoi scrivere,devi scrivere..non devi.
Si può benissimo manifestare il proprio pensiero senza deligittimare quello altrui,altrimenti chiudete sti cazzo di forum,oppure dateci una traccia da seguire nei nostri post,ma chiara e limpida.
Tipo,potete scrivere di tutto,ma non toccate i traditori quando parlate con le loro vittime
VITTIME,che vi piaccia o no.


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> La statistica e inventata da te al momento questo e indubbio, e puoi verificarlo anche leggendo le storie del forum; sto 1 a1 non esiste anzi tutt'altro. Sto mondo di traditori che non si ferma davanti a niente e nessuno.... evviaaa dai. Ma se la moglie di Fulmi volesse a tutti i costi l'altro, spiegami il motivo per cui fa di tutto per riallacciare i rapporti col marito,un po di coerenza quando si affermano le cose ci vuole.In un forum bisogna aiutare le persone a riflettere non ad orientarle in un verso a nell'altro.


Ma quale orientamento? Fulminato si sta separando nel caso non lo avessi capito, la sua decisione l'ha presa. Sono pochissime le storie, da me lette quì e su altri forum, dove il traditore non abbia mentito e continuato la relazione extra per x tempo con la solita scusa che ci vuole del tempo per terminarla, quindi la statistica non è inventata e tu scrivi solo fuffa. Io la mia ipotesi l'ho già fatta e sopratutto scritta sul perchè voglia un rapporto "amichevole" con Fulminato.


----------



## vinc (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok.
> La moglie di Francoff ha continuato a sentirlo dopo la scoperta,la moglie di Stany,pure,la moglie di Danny anche peggio.
> Questi quelli che mi vengono in mente senza pensarci troppo,ma ne ricordo altri che,spulciando tra le storie,Bender,per esempio,ma se ci tieni te le trovo....
> Quindi mi sembra che sei tu che sostieni statistiche tue senza avvallo dei dati veri.
> ...


Io parlavo con Outdider non con te. Ma visto che stai dichiarando il partito del sono Troie ammazziamole. 
Yu vuoi fare ragionare. Ma de de che? tu dici solo e comunque in tutte le storie un unica cosa. Cioè sono troie, ma che pentite,non esiste il pentimento, sono troie e basta. Lapidiamole. Poi nel 3D quella di Francoff hai fatto alcuni interventi capolovoro sei più che conosciuto.


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok.
> La moglie di Francoff ha continuato a sentirlo dopo la scoperta,la moglie di Stany,pure,la moglie di Danny anche peggio.
> Questi quelli che mi vengono in mente senza pensarci troppo,ma ne ricordo altri che,spulciando tra le storie,Bender,per esempio,ma se ci tieni te le trovo....
> Quindi mi sembra che sei tu che sostieni statistiche tue senza avvallo dei dati veri.
> ...


Come non essere d'accordo con te? QUOTO alla grande


----------



## vinc (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider 
Lo so ne sono consapevole non capisco niente. Ma se solo fosse vera l'ipotesi che questa donna si sia pentita ed abbia Capito e pensato  cz! ma che ho combinato l'uomo con cui voglio invecchiare è mio marito. Io non me la sentirei di fare scegliere una persona ed orientarla in base alle mie frustrazioni (si così mi sembri). Se questo mia ipotesi è vera o no l'unico che ha gli strumenti (a parte la rabbia giusta e sacrosanta) per poterlo capire e Fulminato. Che farà le sue scelte nonostante me te ed il buon tribolita.


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Outdider
> Lo so ne sono consapevole non capisco niente. Ma se solo fosse vera l'ipotesi che questa donna si sia pentita ed abbia Capito e pensato  cz! ma che ho combinato l'uomo con cui voglio invecchiare è mio marito. Io non me la sentirei di fare scegliere una persona ed orientarla in base alle mie frustrazioni (si così mi sembri). Se questo mia ipotesi è vera o no l'unico che ha gli strumenti (a parte la rabbia giusta e sacrosanta) per poterlo capire e Fulminato. Che farà le sue scelte nonostante me te ed il buon tribolita.



Ancora....ma lo hai capito che ha già scelto, ma quali orientamenti t'inventi....ma di quali frustrazioni vai vaneggiando. Se fosse stato lui a tradire la moglie avrei scritto le stesse cose. Hai mai avuto un amico/a che per colpa del tradimento del partner ha tentato 2 volte il suicidio? Hai mai avuto un amico/a a cui devi stare attento come se fosse un bambino? Io purtroppo vedo tutti santi giorni una persona spegnersi e tu scrivi di frustrazioni? Ma vattela a pija nder culo va.....


----------



## vinc (18 Giugno 2017)

Ecco che risposta da gran signore, si vede quello che sei! Tutti abbiamo amici e tutti conosciamo sofferenze, io se posso aiuto con la misericordia. A me non piace processare e condannare persone che non possono difendersi e dire la sua, a  te pare di si


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sua moglie


avrebbe dovuto fare lo stesso lui, dal momento che ha accettato


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Ecco che risposta da gran signore, si vede quello che sei! Tutti abbiamo amici e tutti conosciamo sofferenze, io se posso aiuto con la misericordia. A me non piace processare e condannare persone che non possono difendersi e dire la sua, a  te pare di si


Ma io non sono crocerossina come te....in realtà io e Trilo siamo dell'inquisizione....non ti sei accorto?


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Io parlavo con Outdider non con te. Ma visto che stai dichiarando il partito del sono Troie ammazziamole.
> Yu vuoi fare ragionare. Ma de de che? tu dici solo e comunque in tutte le storie un unica cosa. Cioè sono troie, ma che pentite,non esiste il pentimento, sono troie e basta. Lapidiamole. Poi nel 3D quella di Francoff hai fatto alcuni interventi capolovoro sei più che conosciuto.


Vedo che per sostenere i tuoi discorsi riesci a rimanere correttamente sull'argomento senza divagare.
Io non ho mai detto che sono.tutte troie.
Se mi trovi un intervento in cui lo affermo,mi taccio.
TROVALO.
Con Francoff ho detto la mia e ognuno ha reagito di conseguenza.
Ma i sostenitori del tradimento a oltranza non l'hanno digerita e,come vedi,ancora gli sta sullo stomaco.
Che Fulminato faccia ciò che vuole,nessuno l'ha messo in dubbio.
Solo qualche idiota che pensa che si possa convincerlo a divorziare con un paio di post.
Io non voglio far ragionare nessuno,anche perché sarebbe un'inutile spreco di energie.


----------



## Outdider (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vedo che per sostenere i tuoi discorsi riesci a rimanere correttamente sull'argomento senza divagare.
> Io non ho mai detto che sono.tutte troie.
> Se mi trovi un intervento in cui lo affermo,mi taccio.
> TROVALO.
> ...



Ti ri quoto amico caro


----------



## vinc (18 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma i*o non sono crocerossina* come te....in realtà io e Trilo siamo dell'inquisizione....non ti sei accorto?


Crocerossina lo sei sei cosi tenera con i tuoi amici sofferenti


----------



## vinc (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vedo che per sostenere i tuoi discorsi riesci a rimanere correttamente sull'argomento senza divagare.
> Io non ho mai detto che sono.tutte troie.
> Se mi trovi un intervento in cui lo affermo,mi taccio.
> TROVALO.
> ...


In ogni affermazione delle tue risposte il significato implicito è sempre solo quello " e troia " dimmi di no?


----------



## Outdider (19 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Crocerossina lo sei sei cosi tenera con i tuoi amici sofferenti


Non sai di cosa stai scrivendo....caro amico misericordioso.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ne usa uno solo e si cancellano messaggi e per sicurezza nei momenti no blocchi gli indiscreti. Tutta questa fissa dei due telefoni, certo c'è chi lo fa.


Mia moglie, due.
Con uno rischi che il coniuge, a tua insaputa, installi un keylogger.
O più semplicemente di dimenticare di cancellare qualcosa.


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> In ogni affermazione delle tue risposte il significato implicito è sempre solo quello " e troia " dimmi di no?


Ma tu sei malato,dai retta,cercati uno,ma che sia bravo,e fatti vedere.
Minchia,ed io che ho sprecato del mio tempo prezioso con questo....
Ma và a cagare,deficiente


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> In ogni affermazione delle tue risposte il significato implicito è sempre solo quello " e troia " dimmi di no?


Ma che stai a di'? 
Se una persona ha un legame "forte" con un'altra avrà ovviamente difficoltà a interrompere i rapporti d'improvviso.
Questo non significa in alcun modo essere "troie", o altro al maschile.


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che stai a di'?
> Se una persona ha un legame "forte" con un'altra avrà ovviamente difficoltà a interrompere i rapporti d'improvviso.
> Questo non significa in alcun modo essere "troie", o altro al maschile.


Macché!!!
Lascialo perdere,ovviamente non è normale,altrimenti ti becchi del frustrato o del paranoico...a me fa anche un po' paura,poco fa blaterava di aiuti misericordiosi....


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie, due.
> Con uno rischi che il coniuge, a tua insaputa, installi un keylogger.
> O più semplicemente di dimenticare di cancellare qualcosa.


ma è la stessa cosa, se viene visto il secondo è una dichiarazione aperta. Anzi peggio.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è la stessa cosa, se viene visto il secondo è una dichiarazione aperta. Anzi peggio.


Basta tenerlo in ufficio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Basta tenerlo in ufficio.


casa off limits


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vedo che per sostenere i tuoi discorsi riesci a rimanere correttamente sull'argomento senza divagare.
> Io non ho mai detto che sono.tutte troie.
> Se mi trovi un intervento in cui lo affermo,mi taccio.
> TROVALO.
> ...


Trilo, non sono troie sono le signore


----------



## Tara (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trilo, non sono troie sono le signore



Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento. A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa... 

Tutto qui.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento. A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa...
> 
> Tutto qui.


Beh.. non è sempre così però, Tara...

Non si può assolutizzare un comportamento sulla base di come lo abbiamo fatto o lo faremmo noi, vale in un verso ma anche nell'altro, io credo...

Gli scenari sono sempre individuali (o di coppia)

Conta molto l'atteggiamento secondo me, molto più del detto, che più o meno è sempre quello.

Un professore universitario mi spiegò che agli esami quando interrogavano x i concorsi, guardavano sicuramente se il candidato era preparato.

Ma guardavano molto anche il suo atteggiamento nel rispondere

Se era spocchioso, se si arrampicava sugli specchi, se tentava di spostare su argomenti dove era più preparato

E mi diceva anche che un criterio fondamentale di valutazione era vedere come si comportava di fronte a una risposta che non sapeva

E tutti sappiamo come a volte in giro x gli uffici si trova gente che non sa dar risposte alle nostre istanze

C'è chi spara, c'è chi ci spedisce in altri uffici, c'è chi dice: non lo so, mi informo.. e si dà da fare

Conta anche questo

Conta soprattutto questo, in molti casi

L'atteggiamento


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento. A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa...
> 
> Tutto qui.


Quindi,Fulmi,riprenditela e augurati che quando ha voglia di "pensare"...,non sia il giorno di chiusura del bar......


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi,Fulmi,riprenditela e augurati che quando ha voglia di "pensare"...,non sia il giorno di chiusura del bar......


Sempre delicatino con le signore.


----------



## Fairman (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento. A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa...
> 
> Tutto qui.


Ne ho lette tante di cose assurde nella mia vita, ma questa che hai scritto le supera tutte.

 Come essere umano mi auguro che tu non sia nella realtà come appari da quello che scrivi sul forum, mi auguro che tu lo faccia solo per dare di te un'immagine spregiudicata, anticonformista e fuori dagli schemi morali.

Personalmente penso che tutti in generale, compreso chi tradisce, abbia una scala di valori che li collochi un pò più in alto rispetto alla posizione in cui tu, con questa descrizione, hai collocato gli esseri umani.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Ne ho lette tante di cose assurde nella mia vita, ma questa che hai scritto le supera tutte.
> 
> Come essere umano mi auguro che tu non sia nella realtà come appari da quello che scrivi sul forum, mi auguro che tu lo faccia solo per dare di te un'immagine spregiudicata, anticonformista e fuori dagli schemi morali.
> 
> Personalmente penso che tutti in generale, compreso chi tradisce, abbia una scala di valori che li collochi un pò più in alto rispetto alla posizione in cui tu, con questa descrizione, hai collocato gli esseri umani.


benvenuto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento.* A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli*. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa...
> 
> Tutto qui.


beh beh parliamone. Una scopata, pari a un caffè, insomma faciloneria. Prendersi uno spazio con l'amante è un po impegnativo non trovi. Siamo persone non cose.


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> beh beh parliamone. Una scopata, pari a un caffè, insomma faciloneria. Prendersi uno spazio con l'amante è un po impegnativo non trovi. Siamo persone non cose.


In realtà ci sono molte analogie.
Il caffè lo puoi prendere nero,oppure lungo,macchiato,cioè più chiaro,caldo,freddo,calippo gusto caffè,dolce,amaro,insomma,devo ammettere che il paragone regge.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà ci sono molte analogie.
> Il caffè lo puoi prendere nero,oppure lungo,macchiato,cioè più chiaro,caldo,freddo,calippo gusto caffè,dolce,amaro,insomma,devo ammettere che il paragone regge.....


Smettila trilo, non regge per un cxxo:rotfl:.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In realtà ci sono molte analogie.
> Il caffè lo puoi prendere nero,oppure lungo,macchiato,cioè più chiaro,caldo,freddo,calippo gusto caffè,dolce,amaro,insomma,devo ammettere che il paragone regge.....


Specialmente se è nero e lungo


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Trizio70 ha detto:


> Per carità, a ciascuno la propria esperienza.
> Solo per precisare il mio punto di vista, si parla di ciò che non va, quasi per giustificarsi nell'agire, quando la relazione tende a divenire sentimentale, quando i due amanti iniziano a progettare o almeno a desiderare una relazione.
> Quando invece ci si incontra solo per trasgredire si tende a non parlare delle rispettive famiglie, a consumare pochi rapporti, anche se molto coinvolgenti, e a tornare a casa con la coda tra le gambe sperando di non essere scoperti...


Il sottolineato spiega tutto e serve - generalizzo - all'uomo per far vedere quant'è preso dall'amor per lei e a lei per sentirsi meno zoccola...


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Specialmente se è nero e lungo


Bleh.
Ma che è? Starbucks?
Amaro e ristretto.




No, il paragone non funziona....:carneval:


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Smettila trilo, non regge per un cxxo:rotfl:.


Ma che devo fare?
Se non sono d'accordo,non va bene,se la quoto nemmeno,ma...allora ditelo!!!


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Specialmente se è nero e lungo


Vero,ultimamente è trendy prenderlo,nero,lungo,con molta crema..


----------



## insane (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento. A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa...
> 
> Tutto qui.


Tu hai problemi. E anche profondi.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mi quoto io stesso.


Mmmh...se sei in bambola (magari la moglie di fulminato non è più in quella condizione) la cazzata di messaggiare con l'amante al momento SBAGLIATO la si può fare. Esperienza personale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma che devo fare?
> Se non sono d'accordo,non va bene,se la quoto nemmeno,ma...allora ditelo!!!


sbagli il momento di quotare, bisogna proprio insegnarti tutto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,ultimamente è trendy prenderlo,nero,lungo,con molta crema..


per questi tipi di caffè tu e [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] andate a maialare in maremma.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma che devo fare?
> Se non sono d'accordo,non va bene,se la quoto nemmeno,ma...allora ditelo!!!


Devi solo assecondare il comune sentire: attacca il ciuccio dove vuole la maîtresse


----------



## Fairman (19 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tu hai problemi. E anche profondi.


Se fosse una vita vera, sarebbe una vita al limite.

Ma c'è anche chi si costruisce una vita di fantasie da impatto sociale, proprio perchè non ha una vita sociale.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per questi tipi di caffè tu e [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] andate a maialare in maremma.


Ma cara si parla di caffè


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tu hai problemi. E anche profondi.


Buongiorno ma perche'scusa??'Tara ha ragione,e poche donne sono disposte ad ammettere una sacro santa verita'.Quasi tutte tradiscono perche'a casa hanno problemi(inesistenti).........poi un caffe'ogni tanto,tiene lontano la noia.Parola di Lothar


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma cara si parla di caffè


a me il caffè non piace, di questa stagione meglio la frutta.


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me il caffè non piace, di questa stagione meglio la frutta.


Guarda che così non la finiamo più...se attacchiamo con il filone della frutta...


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda che così non la finiamo più...se attacchiamo con il filone della frutta...


Appunto. Trilo Ginevra stuzzica, fermiamoci.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda che così non la finiamo più...se attacchiamo con il filone della frutta...





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto. Trilo Ginevra stuzzica, fermiamoci.


ma scusate avete detto che stavamo parlando di bevande calde e io parlo di cibo dissetante. Che persone malpensanti


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma scusate avete detto che stavamo parlando di bevande calde e io parlo di cibo dissetante. Che persone malpensanti


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma scusate avete detto che stavamo parlando di bevande calde e io parlo di cibo dissetante. Che persone malpensanti


  Che pena provo ogniqualvolta vedo una ragazza proba,timorata di Dio,nel pieno della sua virginale purezza,cadere nelle grinfie di Satana e trasformarsi in un'anima perduta.
Vade retro,Maremma Maiala (e pure buhaiola),vade...


----------



## fulminato (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento. A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa...
> 
> Tutto qui.



Adesso e' tutto chiaro, spiegato il motivo per cui negli ultimi mesi mia moglie era sempre nervosa...
oltre che prendere il caffe' a casa lo prendeva anche al bar.

Grazie di esistere Tara, viva la leggerezza e l'ingenuita' con la quale affronti la vita, sei riuscita a strapparmi un sorriso.


----------



## Outdider (19 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Adesso e' tutto chiaro, spiegato il motivo per cui negli ultimi mesi mia moglie era sempre nervosa...
> oltre che prendere il caffe' a casa lo prendeva anche al bar.
> 
> Grazie di esistere Tara, viva la leggerezza e l'ingenuita' con la quale affronti la vita, sei riuscita a strapparmi un sorriso.


:rotfl:che forte.....grande Fulminato


----------



## stany (19 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tu hai problemi. E anche profondi.


Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Tara Visualizza Messaggio 

Io spero che Fulminato non divorzi... Forse perche, da traditrice, so cosa significhi davvero un tradimento. A volte puo' essere equiparato a un caffe bevuto da soli. Ho bsogno di pensare, vado al bar e mi prendo un caffe, da sola o con amici senza mio marito. E mi prendo un po' di spazio solo per me stessa prima di tornare a casa... 

 Tutto qui.
......................
E questa di tara ,è all'eccesso, la considerazione che ha del tradimento chi lo perpetra.....Bere un caffè,facile come sedare la sete con un bicchiere d'acqua; le stesse motivazioni...  "devo riflettere,pensare" ....e lo faccio a novanta gradi non col partner,ma al di fuori del rapporto..ecchediamine!,avrà il diritto di poterlo fare....che vuoi che sia....Questo è la diversità di veduta tra chi infligge e chi subisce.  Non a questi livelli ma sicuramente le giustificazioni e le attenuanti che si danno i traditori svuotano moltissimo il livello di rimorso per le proprie azioni.


----------



## stany (19 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno ma perche'scusa??'Tara ha ragione,e poche donne sono disposte ad ammettere una sacro santa verita'.Quasi tutte tradiscono perche'a casa hanno problemi(inesistenti).........poi un caffe'ogni tanto,tiene lontano la noia.Parola di Lothar


Come per magia &#55356;&#57257;.....direbbe il tuo padrone (Mandrake)....
A proposito, sicuramente tu lo offri inevitabilmente :lungo,nero e con (ci vuole) molta crema....


----------



## nina (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Che pena provo ogniqualvolta vedo una ragazza proba,timorata di Dio,nel pieno della sua virginale purezza,cadere nelle grinfie di Satana e trasformarsi in un'anima perduta.
> Vade retro,Maremma Maiala (e pure buhaiola),vade...


Si parla di me? *indica cerchietto con le corna*


----------



## Faber (20 Giugno 2017)

*L'Idea di non accettare i cambiamenti.*

Buona sera o buonanotte a tutti,
 Ho appena sclerato perché mi è saltato tutti quello che ho scritto in 30/40 minuti, e il salvataggio automatico non ha memorizzato una ceppa! Tra l'altro ho anche salvato (ctrl C) ma vado ad incollare su una pagina word il NULLA!
Vabbè forse mi ero espresso troppo, ad ogni modo sarò più breve e conciso.
Mi trovo qui per caso! Anche se a volte il caso è relativo...Cmq ieri sera conoscendo una coppia che si era lasciata per un tradimento di lui, mi è parsa una novità l'espressione di lei: "Anche io ho tradito in passato, più di una volta, con lui non è successo. Ed io le chiesi: "Si, ma anche tu hai tradito... Quindi è solo una questione di essere scoperti? Lei:" SI!" (Clap! Clap! Complimenti!)
Oggi, dunque, ho sbirciato qua e la per avere qualche info sul web e sono finito in questa discussione.
Ho letto in passato diversi libri sull'argomento (Eros e Patos - Carotenuto, Alberoni (tutti), e i libri idioti "Gli uomini vengono da Marte e le donne da Venere", esperienze personali, confessioni di amici, conoscenti, sconosciuti. E non esiste una risposta assoluta, ce ne sono tante e a volte non ci sono.
Ho letto un po' interventi, tutti quelli del Sig. Fulminato.
Premetto che anche io sono stato tradito in una relazione di 5 anni, e ho anche perdonato per sapere cosa c'è dopo...
la parola cornuto nemmeno mi veniva in mente (il mio ego maschile messo da parte), che un altro sia entrato dentro di lei nemmeno, IO VOLEVO LEI.
La storia poi è finita per altri motivi. Chiaramente sono situazioni diverse, quando c'è una famiglia, c'è un legame quasi indissolubile, un patto, una creazione. Ma questo è un argomento complesso (che avevo scritto prima e non mi va di riscrivere ora) tutto ruota intorno alla RAZIONALITA', alla stabilità, alla sicurezza, alla certezza. E' qualcosa che ci hanno inculcato e che dentro di noi in parte, la sentiamo...Ma dall'altra parte, per quanto vogliamo resistere o contrastare, c'è l istinto, la nostra parte primordiale, animalesca, passionale, quella che ci rende VIVI, e che ci lascia dei ricordi indelebili.
Anche io ho tradito una mia ex con una ragazza in una vetrina in un quartiere a luci rosse, per esperienza. E un'altra volta per gratificare il mio ego seduttivo.
Ogni giorno siamo soggetti a tentazioni, e vengono amplificate quando ci troviamo in uno stato di armonia, di pace, di controllo, di monotonia....Solo che non riusciamo ad accettarle...
Lei Sig. Fulminato non è mai stato tentato da qualcuno/a all infuori del nucleo familiare? E non mi riferisco all'atto in sé ma anche il pensiero. Lei si è focalizzato essenzialmente sull'attrazione verso qualcun altro, che sua moglie ha avuto in un preciso momento della sua vita e che non le ha riferito "in diretta" ciò che stava provando in quel momento.
La questione è: Poteva (sua moglie) avere la certezza di CONDIVIDERE questa sua sensazione che provava e fidarsi di una persona come lei?
Oggi come oggi io non credo nell'amore di coppia come i film romantici che...vissero felici e contenti! E' una gran caxxata...anche se ammetto che vedere una coppia di 80enni che passeggiano mano nella mano è qualcosa che mi fa stringere il cuore...ma è qualcosa di raro, antico, e forse anche loro conservano dei segreti chissà....
La cosa forse più sconvolgente, e ne ho avuto la prova, è che noi maschi non accettiamo il POTERE della donna, mi spiego meglio...Una donna può attirare verso di sé chiunque, specie in maniera PASSIVA... moglie, fidanzata, che non cercano nulla...Ma comunque un Maschio provocatore attivo che tenta di stuzzicarla lo incontrerà fino alla tomba, c'è poco da fa!
Il maschio impegnato invece, a meno che non sia un adone perfetto, deve essere una parte ATTIVA per poter sedurre ciò che gli piace, ma una volta che ha trovato la passera e il nido, si siede sugli allori. E' semplice affermare: "ma io le ho dato tutto, c'era passione, l ho amata, non le mancava nulla bla bla bla..."frase banali e scontate. Quello in cui siamo attratti è quello che non conosciamo...non quello che abbiamo sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni. 
Ok per ora mi fermo qui, sto rosicando come un caimano che ho dovuto riscrivere una seconda volta e non è mai la prima!
A presto.


----------



## Outdider (20 Giugno 2017)

Faber ha detto:


> Buona sera o buonanotte a tutti,
> Ho appena sclerato perché mi è saltato tutti quello che ho scritto in 30/40 minuti, e il salvataggio automatico non ha memorizzato una ceppa! Tra l'altro ho anche salvato (ctrl C) ma vado ad incollare su una pagina word il NULLA!
> Vabbè forse mi ero espresso troppo, ad ogni modo sarò più breve e conciso.
> Mi trovo qui per caso! Anche se a volte il caso è relativo...Cmq ieri sera conoscendo una coppia che si era lasciata per un tradimento di lui, mi è parsa una novità l'espressione di lei: "Anche io ho tradito in passato, più di una volta, con lui non è successo. Ed io le chiesi: "Si, ma anche tu hai tradito... Quindi è solo una questione di essere scoperti? Lei:" SI!" (Clap! Clap! Complimenti!)
> ...


Spunti molto interessanti e ben spiegati, complimenti.


----------



## fulminato (20 Giugno 2017)

Faber ha detto:


> Buona sera o buonanotte a tutti,
> Ho appena sclerato perché mi è saltato tutti quello che ho scritto in 30/40 minuti, e il salvataggio automatico non ha memorizzato una ceppa! Tra l'altro ho anche salvato (ctrl C) ma vado ad incollare su una pagina word il NULLA!
> Vabbè forse mi ero espresso troppo, ad ogni modo sarò più breve e conciso.
> Mi trovo qui per caso! Anche se a volte il caso è relativo...Cmq ieri sera conoscendo una coppia che si era lasciata per un tradimento di lui, mi è parsa una novità l'espressione di lei: "Anche io ho tradito in passato, più di una volta, con lui non è successo. Ed io le chiesi: "Si, ma anche tu hai tradito... Quindi è solo una questione di essere scoperti? Lei:" SI!" (Clap! Clap! Complimenti!)
> ...


Mia moglie non accettava di invecchiare e di diventare nonna a breve, ha  voluto ritrovare il piacere del corteggiamento di sentirsi ancora  desiderata, nonostante io le dicessi che quelle rughette mi facevano  impazzire che sessualmente era molto meglio e tante altre cose, lei ha  voluto verificare di persona. 

Nei tempi odierni nemmeno io credo  all'amore dei film, e' un problema generazionale, negli ultimi decenni  complice internet e le varie messaggistiche la durata media delle unioni  si e' drasticamente abbassata ma sono cresciuti come funghi I Motel a  ore che fanno affari d'oro.

Il potere di una donna a me non  sconvolge assolutamente, anzi, trovo che purtroppo ci siano ancora  moltissime donne succubi del loro compagno.


----------



## fulminato (20 Giugno 2017)

Faber ha detto:


> Buona sera o buonanotte a tutti,
> Ho appena sclerato perché mi è saltato tutti quello che ho scritto in 30/40 minuti, e il salvataggio automatico non ha memorizzato una ceppa! Tra l'altro ho anche salvato (ctrl C) ma vado ad incollare su una pagina word il NULLA!
> Vabbè forse mi ero espresso troppo, ad ogni modo sarò più breve e conciso.
> Mi trovo qui per caso! Anche se a volte il caso è relativo...Cmq ieri sera conoscendo una coppia che si era lasciata per un tradimento di lui, mi è parsa una novità l'espressione di lei: "Anche io ho tradito in passato, più di una volta, con lui non è successo. Ed io le chiesi: "Si, ma anche tu hai tradito... Quindi è solo una questione di essere scoperti? Lei:" SI!" (Clap! Clap! Complimenti!)
> ...



Avrebbe potuto benissimo, perche' no? In passato ci scambiavamo opinioni su uomini e donne del tipo: Quanto mi prende quella o che figo quello, siamo sempre stata una coppia aperta.


----------



## nina (20 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Avrebbe potuto benissimo, perche' no? In passato ci scambiavamo opinioni su uomini e donne del tipo: Quanto mi prende quella o che figo quello, siamo sempre stata una coppia aperta.


Commentare il figo di turno non è essere coppia aperta, eh. Coppia aperta è "che figo quello lì, scopiamoci tutti e due"!


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

Faber ha detto:


> Buona sera o buonanotte a tutti,
> Ho appena sclerato perché mi è saltato tutti quello che ho scritto in 30/40 minuti, e il salvataggio automatico non ha memorizzato una ceppa! Tra l'altro ho anche salvato (ctrl C) ma vado ad incollare su una pagina word il NULLA!
> Vabbè forse mi ero espresso troppo, ad ogni modo sarò più breve e conciso.
> Mi trovo qui per caso! Anche se a volte il caso è relativo...Cmq ieri sera conoscendo una coppia che si era lasciata per un tradimento di lui, mi è parsa una novità l'espressione di lei: "Anche io ho tradito in passato, più di una volta, con lui non è successo. Ed io le chiesi: "Si, ma anche tu hai tradito... Quindi è solo una questione di essere scoperti? Lei:" SI!" (Clap! Clap! Complimenti!)
> ...


Sai che condivido tutto? Bravo!


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Giugno 2017)

Faber ha detto:


> Cmq ieri sera conoscendo una coppia che si era lasciata per un tradimento di lui, mi è parsa una novità l'espressione di lei: "Anche io ho tradito in passato, più di una volta, con lui non è successo. Ed io le chiesi: "Si, ma anche tu hai tradito... Quindi è solo una questione di essere scoperti? Lei:" SI!" (Clap! Clap! Complimenti!)


Lo penso anche io da un punto di vista ben preciso, e cioè che il tradimento, se non scoperto, non fa male, non reca dolore al tradito. Il tradimento 'viene alla luce' solo nel momento in cui è scoperto. Ovviamente chi tradisce, scoperto o meno, traditore è e traditore rimane.


----------



## fulminato (25 Giugno 2017)

Mercoledi' presenteremo domanda di divorzio consensuale.

E' finita, inutile cercare di ricucire.


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mercoledi' presenteremo domanda di divorzio consensuale.
> 
> E' finita, inutile cercare di ricucire.


Ti sembrerà assurdo, ma sono contento per te. Hai ragione è tutto inutile ricucire, lei sarà sempre quella che ha tradito in ogni momento della giornata. Lei come l'ha presa?


----------



## mistral (25 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## mistral (25 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mercoledi' presenteremo domanda di divorzio consensuale.
> 
> E' finita, inutile cercare di ricucire.


Hai fatto bene.
I figli lo sanno?


----------



## fulminato (25 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà assurdo, ma sono contento per te. Hai ragione è tutto inutile ricucire, lei sarà sempre quella che ha tradito in ogni momento della giornata. Lei come l'ha presa?



Lei con il tempo si e' rassegnata.

L'unica volta in questi anni  di coppia che ho scelto solo per me, non esiste piu' il noi. Il NOI e'  morto in quella camera di Motel.

Ho riflettuto molto e ho  paragonato la mia storia al fallimento di una azienda, nel mio lavoro ho  assistito a fallimenti di aziende sane per effetto della grande crisi.  Ho visto imprenditori che non riuscivano piu' a fare fronte agli  impegni, non riuscivano piu' a garantire uno stipendio ai loro  dipendenti, erano vittime di un sistema ma nonostante tutto cercavano di  aggiustare in qualche modo. Ho visto la serenita' nei loro volti solo  quando, preso atto della loro situazione hanno deciso di consegnare i  libri in tribunale.


----------



## fulminato (25 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene.
> I figli lo sanno?


Si i figli lo sanno, ho la fortuna di avere dei figli ormai maggiorenni e con una loro vita,
con figli piu' piccoli non sarebbe stato cosi' semplice


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Lei con il tempo si e' rassegnata.
> 
> L'unica volta in questi anni  di coppia che ho scelto solo per me, non esiste piu' il noi. Il NOI e'  morto in quella camera di Motel.
> 
> Ho riflettuto molto e ho  paragonato la mia storia al fallimento di una azienda, nel mio lavoro ho  assistito a fallimenti di aziende sane per effetto della grande crisi.  Ho visto imprenditori che non riuscivano piu' a fare fronte agli  impegni, non riuscivano piu' a garantire uno stipendio ai loro  dipendenti, erano vittime di un sistema ma nonostante tutto cercavano di  aggiustare in qualche modo. Ho visto la serenita' nei loro volti solo  quando, preso atto della loro situazione hanno deciso di consegnare i  libri in tribunale.


E tu credi di avere fatto tutto il possibile per "aggiustare" la tua relazione? Ti senti con l'animo sereno?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2017)

L'ostinazione a tenere in vita l'istituzione, quando la relazione non esiste più, non l'ho mai capito.
Non capisco neppure l'ostinazione a schierarsi nei confronti di relazioni di cui abbiamo una visione parziale.
Se chi scrive sente che è finita, è finita. Non è necessario stabilire chi è stato il cattivo.


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ostinazione a tenere in vita l'istituzione, quando la relazione non esiste più, non l'ho mai capito.
> Non capisco neppure l'ostinazione a schierarsi nei confronti di relazioni di cui abbiamo una visione parziale.
> Se chi scrive sente che è finita, è finita. Non è necessario stabilire chi è stato il cattivo.


Nessuno stabilisce chi sia il buono e chi sia cattivo e nessuno più di me crede che bisogna interrompere una relazione ormai deteriorata.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2017)

Interrotta solo giuridicamente ..


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Interrotta solo giuridicamente ..


Giusta ossarvazione


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Interrotta solo giuridicamente ..


E solo a parole quella con il montone di Mentone


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E solo a parole quella con il montone di Mentone


So limitato non ci arrivo


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> So limitato non ci arrivo


La relazione tra sua ( ex) moglie e l'amante di Ventimiglia(mi sono spostato di qualche chilometro,a Mentone,per acquisire la rima con montone),anche se troncata(ma di questo lui non avrà MAI certezza),per lui non sarà mai finita.
Anche ora che si separa,quando si parlerà di sua moglie,il primo pensiero sarà l'immagine di loro due che escono abbracciati dal Motel.
Purtroppo non siamo tutti uguali,c'è chi ringrazia il Signore per questa occasione di crescita e riflessione per la coppia,che consentirà di essere ancora più forti ed uniti di prima,mentre c'è chi non accetta.
Quando Fulmi dice che in quel Motel è morto il NOI,individua il motivo scatenante della crisi.
Ma il motivo della mancata ripartenza credo sia da ricercare nell'atteggiamento post-tradimento di lei.
Forse....


----------



## Mat78 (25 Giugno 2017)

Fulminato ti sono vicino e capisco cosa stai passando. Non sarà facile ma almeno puoi ricominciare. Con lei sarebbe stato solo altro dolore. Non capisco chi continua a dire se hai fatto tutto il possibile o se hai pensato bene a quello che fai. Quando qualcuno ti tradisce non c'è nulla da recuperare! È morta la fiducia. Anche a me a distanza ormai di un anno e con una quasi serenità ritrovata, se penso a lei o qualcuno mi chiede della mia ex moglie, l'unica immagine che vedo e lei nel mio letto con un altro. Il tradito vedrà solo quella immagine, difficile pensare ai momenti felici.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fulminato ti sono vicino e capisco cosa stai passando. Non sarà facile ma almeno puoi ricominciare. Con lei sarebbe stato solo altro dolore. Non capisco chi continua a dire se hai fatto tutto il possibile o se hai pensato bene a quello che fai. Quando qualcuno ti tradisce non c'è nulla da recuperare! È morta la fiducia. Anche a me a distanza ormai di un anno e con una quasi serenità ritrovata, se penso a lei o qualcuno mi chiede della mia ex moglie, l'unica immagine che vedo e lei nel mio letto con un altro. Il tradito vedrà solo quella immagine, difficile pensare ai momenti felici.


Vedila come una botta di cuckoldismo. E tutto passa.....


----------



## Mat78 (25 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedila come una botta di cuckoldismo. E tutto passa.....


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2017)

Trilo grazie non c'ero arrivato ..
Per Fulminato  in bocca al lupo .


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Fulminato ti sono vicino e capisco cosa stai passando. Non sarà facile ma almeno puoi ricominciare. Con lei sarebbe stato solo altro dolore. Non capisco chi continua a dire se hai fatto tutto il possibile o se hai pensato bene a quello che fai. Quando qualcuno ti tradisce non c'è nulla da recuperare! È morta la fiducia. Anche a me a distanza ormai di un anno e con una quasi serenità ritrovata, se penso a lei o qualcuno mi chiede della mia ex moglie, l'unica immagine che vedo e lei nel mio letto con un altro. Il tradito vedrà solo quella immagine, difficile pensare ai momenti felici.


Non siamo tutti uguali c'è chi ha un immaginario visivo e chi no.
Io che sono chiaramente (vero [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] ?) visiva, rispetto a molte cose sono invece astratta.
Penso a quando capita, tra parenti, di dire "no quel tipo di cibo non lo voglio, mi dà diarrea". C'è chi reagisce disgustato che non si nominano certe cose a tavola, a me non fa nessun effetto.
Le immagini non mi hanno mai tormentato.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali c'è chi ha un immaginario visivo e chi no.
> Io che sono chiaramente (vero [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] ?) visiva, rispetto a molte cose sono invece astratta.
> Penso a quando capita, tra parenti, di dire "no quel tipo di cibo non lo voglio, mi dà diarrea". C'è chi reagisce disgustato che non si nominano certe cose a tavola, a me non fa nessun effetto.
> Le immagini non mi hanno mai tormentato.


Lo so che non siamo tutti uguali, ma parlando con chi ha avuto la nostra stessa disavventura capita proprio questo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo so che non siamo tutti uguali, ma parlando con chi ha avuto la nostra stessa disavventura capita proprio questo.


A me no.


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali c'è chi ha un immaginario visivo e chi no.
> Io che sono chiaramente (vero @_Divì_ ?) visiva, rispetto a molte cose sono invece astratta.
> Penso a quando capita, tra parenti, di dire "no quel tipo di cibo non lo voglio, mi dà diarrea". C'è chi reagisce disgustato che non si nominano certe cose a tavola, a me non fa nessun effetto.
> Le immagini non mi hanno mai tormentato.


Il paragone mi sembra appropriato...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Il paragone mi sembra appropriato...


No è un paragone è una riflessione sul tipo di immaginario, visivo, uditivo o più astratto.
Un altro tradito diceva nei giorni scorsi di essere tormentato dalle cose dette.


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo so che non siamo tutti uguali, ma parlando con chi ha avuto la nostra stessa disavventura capita proprio questo.


Se hai letto il mio post,dicevo appunto questo,non tutti reagiscono allo stesso modo.
Qualcuno rivivra' le immagini per lui più traumatiche ogniqualvolta sentirà parlare di infedeltà.
Proobabilmente altri,anche se traditi in modo devastante come nel caso di Fulminato,non hanno mai flashback nel caso si entri in argomento.
Vero,non siamo tutti uguali.
Io per esempio se mi immagino un sacco di merda,provo una certa repulsione,altri,magari essendo nel contesto di default,non hanno alcun rifiuto.....


----------



## fulminato (25 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> E tu credi di avere fatto tutto il possibile per "aggiustare" la tua relazione? Ti senti con l'animo sereno?


Cosa avrei dovuto fare io per "aggiustare"? La mia relazione, e' finita e non per una mia scelta e' lei che ha scelto per me, per noi. 

Io non avrei potuto fare altro che pensare a me stesso, curare le ferite e risollevarmi.

Ci sono riuscito? Forse. 

Devo ricominciare, riprendere ossigeno e la mia vita in mano e se un giorno dovessi incontrarla pensero' : quella era mia moglie.


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Cosa avrei dovuto fare io per "aggiustare"? La mia relazione, e' finita e non per una mia scelta e' lei che ha scelto per me, per noi.
> 
> Io non avrei potuto fare altro che pensare a me stesso, curare le ferite e risollevarmi.
> 
> ...


Si, concordo sul fatto che contrariamente a quello che potrebbe sembrare la decisione sia stata sua...a te è toccato solo espletare la parte burocratica. Le mie domante volevano essere uno stimolo a non aver rimpianti della tua scelta.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Si, concordo sul fatto che contrariamente a quello che potrebbe sembrare la decisione sia stata sua...a te è toccato solo espletare la parte burocratica. Le mie domante volevano essere uno stimolo a non aver rimpianti della tua scelta.


Credo che le incazzature verranno quando la incontrerà insieme ad un altro.


----------



## Frithurik (25 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo che le incazzature verranno quando la incontrerà insieme ad un altro.


Minchia , generalmente non sono d'accordo con certi ebeti.
Ma purtroppo anche se mi duole la penso come te.
Anche se poteva aspettare ancora un po' di tempo per la separazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Minchia , generalmente non sono d'accordo con certi ebeti.
> Ma purtroppo anche se mi duole la penso come te.
> Anche se poteva aspettare ancora un po' di tempo per la separazione.


Ciao cornuto, cosa ti duole la testa? Devi conviverci tutta la vita. By


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo che le incazzature verranno quando la incontrerà insieme ad un altro.


Il separarsi non vuol dire non vederlo più. Credo che Fulminato con la moglie continuino a frequentarsi anche dopo, comunque hanno 2 figli. Se lei subito dopo frequentasse il tipo...od un altro...alla luce del sole vuol dire che è stata una presa per il culo totale.


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Il separarsi non vuol dire non vederlo più. Credo che Fulminato con la moglie continuino a frequentarsi anche dopo, comunque hanno 2 figli. Se lei subito dopo frequentasse il tipo...od un altro...alla luce del sole vuol dire che è stata una presa per il culo totale.


Congetture


----------



## Outdider (25 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Congetture


Potrebbero....


----------



## Mat78 (25 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo che le incazzature verranno quando la incontrerà insieme ad un altro.


Certo che gli verrà l'incazzatura come avviene a tutti i cornuti che non hanno accettato il loro nuovo status di alce, ma cosa dovrebbe fare? Vivere con una donna che lo ha tradito e con la paura che potrebbe ripetersi? Magari gireranno le pale a lei quando vedrà fulminato con un altra donna


----------



## trilobita (25 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo che gli verrà l'incazzatura come avviene a tutti i cornuti che non hanno accettato il loro nuovo status di alce, ma cosa dovrebbe fare? Vivere con una donna che lo ha tradito e con la paura che potrebbe ripetersi? Magari gireranno le pale a lei quando vedrà fulminato con un altra donna


Mah,credo potrebbero girargli un po' le palle se lei si mettesse con quello del motel,ma mi sembra che questo sia impegnato e non abbia nessuna intenzione al di fuori di trombarla ogni tanto di nascosto,quindi,al limite,potrebbe incontrarla con un fidanzato nuovo di zecca a cui potrà passare le consegne riguardo eventuali ricadute rivierasche della signora.


----------



## Outdider (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,credo potrebbero girargli un po' le palle se lei si mettesse con quello del motel,ma mi sembra che questo sia impegnato e non abbia nessuna intenzione al di fuori di trombarla ogni tanto di nascosto,quindi,al limite,potrebbe incontrarla con un fidanzato nuovo di zecca a cui potrà passare le consegne riguardo eventuali ricadute rivierasche della signora.


O magari non fare niente di tutto ciò (quasi impossibile) e rimanersene a rimuginare per aver distrutto un relazione trentennale.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,credo potrebbero girargli un po' le palle se lei si mettesse con quello del motel,ma mi sembra che questo sia impegnato e non abbia nessuna intenzione al di fuori di trombarla ogni tanto di nascosto,quindi,al limite,potrebbe incontrarla con un fidanzato nuovo di zecca a cui potrà passare le consegne riguardo eventuali ricadute rivierasche della signora.


Facevo una riflessione, la signora ha tradito, ha confessato un (1) tradimento, il figlio la vede con un altro, accetta la separazione senza colpo ferire (se non il minimo sindacale). Credo che questa signora sia un pochino migliore o peggiore (fate vobis  di me)


----------



## trilobita (26 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Facevo una riflessione, la signora ha tradito, ha confessato un (1) tradimento, il figlio la vede con un altro, accetta la separazione senza colpo ferire (se non il minimo sindacale). Credo che questa signora sia un pochino migliore o peggiore (fate vobis  di me)


Fai confusione,è quella di solo per sempre che è stata beccata dal figlio.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fai confusione,è quella di solo per sempre che è stata beccata dal figlio.


La vecchiaia incombe. Chiedo scusa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali c'è chi ha un immaginario visivo e chi no.
> Io che sono chiaramente (vero @_Divì_ ?) visiva, rispetto a molte cose sono invece astratta.
> Penso a quando capita, tra parenti, di dire "no quel tipo di cibo non lo voglio, mi dà diarrea". C'è chi reagisce disgustato che non si nominano certe cose a tavola, a me non fa nessun effetto.
> Le immagini non mi hanno mai tormentato.


Le immagini tormentano maggiormente gli uomini...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mercoledi' presenteremo domanda di divorzio consensuale.
> 
> E' finita, inutile cercare di ricucire.


In bocca al lupo, ragazzo!
Datti il tempo che ti serve ma poi rifatti una vita!


----------



## Frithurik (26 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ciao cornuto, cosa ti duole la testa? Devi conviverci tutta la vita. By


Sei proprio un cazzone, non solo ti ho dato ragione pure mi dai del cornuto, sei proprio piu' fastidioso delle zanzare.
Mi raccomando, oggi pastina leggera, bevi molta acqua, sia mai diventi stitico e poi ti devi sollazzare con le supposte di guttalax.


----------



## Frithurik (26 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Facevo una riflessione, la signora ha tradito, ha confessato un (1) tradimento, il figlio la vede con un altro, accetta la separazione senza colpo ferire (se non il minimo sindacale). Credo che questa signora sia un pochino migliore o peggiore (fate vobis  di me)


Ma lo vedi che sei gia' in alzheimer conclamato, ma quando mai il figlio di fulminato ha visto la madre con un altro, hai sbagliato come al solito 3d.
Mi raccomando berrettuccio in testa che con il sole il cervello ti si offusca di piu'.


----------



## Outdider (28 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Mercoledi' presenteremo domanda di divorzio consensuale.
> 
> E' finita, inutile cercare di ricucire.


Buongiorno, oggi è il gran giorno....o forse no.


----------



## fulminato (29 Giugno 2017)

Buongiorno, e' andata. Presentazione consensuale firmata da entrambi.

Ieri, nello studio dell'avvocato lei ha versato qualche lacrimuccia... tant'e' che l'avv. le ha chiesto: Signora, ma lei non mi pare convinta e lei: si lo sono e' solo che mi pare una cosa assurda. Lui, vedete voi, piuttosto tentate, sino alla sentenza avete tempo per ricredervi.

Siamo usciti, ci siamo salutati e siamo andati via, io con la mia auto, lei con la sua.

Iniziero' a liberare casa delle sue cose, mandera' a ritirare entro fine Luglio.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e' andata. Presentazione consensuale firmata da entrambi.
> 
> Ieri, nello studio dell'avvocato lei ha versato qualche lacrimuccia... tant'e' che l'avv. le ha chiesto: Signora, ma lei non mi pare convinta e lei: si lo sono e' solo che mi pare una cosa assurda. Lui, vedete voi, piuttosto tentate, sino alla sentenza avete tempo per ricredervi.
> 
> ...


Un enorme in bocca al lupo.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Giugno 2017)

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e' andata. Presentazione consensuale firmata da entrambi.
> 
> Ieri, nello studio dell'avvocato lei ha versato qualche lacrimuccia... tant'e' che l'avv. le ha chiesto: Signora, ma lei non mi pare convinta e lei: si lo sono e' solo che mi pare una cosa assurda. Lui, vedete voi, piuttosto tentate, sino alla sentenza avete tempo per ricredervi.
> 
> ...


Un in bocca al lupo per un nuovo inizio. Non fare che adesso sparisci...la tua esperienza può servire a qualcun'altro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Un in bocca al lupo per un nuovo inizio. Non fare che adesso sparisci...la tua esperienza può servire a qualcun'altro.


Si, infatti: racconta anche il dopo. Bello o brutto che sia.


----------



## Frithurik (29 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e' andata. Presentazione consensuale firmata da entrambi.
> 
> Ieri, nello studio dell'avvocato lei ha versato qualche lacrimuccia... tant'e' che l'avv. le ha chiesto: Signora, ma lei non mi pare convinta e lei: si lo sono e' solo che mi pare una cosa assurda. Lui, vedete voi, piuttosto tentate, sino alla sentenza avete tempo per ricredervi.
> 
> ...


Perche' tutto cosi presto, perche' non fare passare un po' di tempo, si puo' vivere separati, senza legalizzare la fine di un matrimonio, poi dopo se si e' convinti veramente ,quando ,chiamamolo rancore ,incazzatura, ecc .sara' scemato. si potra' decidere,ma adesso dopo neanche due mesi a mio parere e' troppo presto. 

I tuoi figli che dicono?


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche' tutto cosi presto, perche' non fare passare un po' di tempo, si puo' vivere separati, senza legalizzare la fine di un matrimonio, poi dopo se si e' convinti veramente ,quando ,chiamamolo rancore ,incazzatura, ecc .sara' scemato. si potra' decidere,ma adesso dopo neanche due mesi a mio parere e' troppo presto.
> 
> I tuoi figli che dicono?


Guarda che dopo la presentazione hanno tre anni di tempo per cambiare idea,prima che la sentenza di divorzio sis attiva


----------



## Frithurik (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda che dopo la presentazione hanno tre anni di tempo per cambiare idea,prima che la sentenza di divorzio sis attiva


Ok, non lo sapevo, ma perche'  spendere tutti questi soldi, state separati, poi un giorno se proprio non c'e nessun rimedio , allora si procedera'.
Qui c'e' in arrivo un nipotino, per forza maggiore si dovranno vedere, tranne che faranno che uno entra e l'altro esce.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ok, non lo sapevo, ma perche'  spendere tutti questi soldi, state separati, poi un giorno se proprio non c'e nessun rimedio , allora si procedera'.
> Qui c'e' in arrivo un nipotino, per forza maggiore si dovranno vedere, tranne che faranno che uno entra e l'altro esce.


opinioni


----------



## Frithurik (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Come ha fatto lei con gli amanti....


non ho capito, cosa vuoi dire,
ne aveva piu' di uno?


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e' andata. Presentazione consensuale firmata da entrambi.
> 
> Ieri, nello studio dell'avvocato lei ha versato qualche lacrimuccia... tant'e' che l'avv. le ha chiesto: Signora, ma lei non mi pare convinta e lei: si lo sono* e' solo che mi pare una cosa assurda*. Lui, vedete voi, piuttosto tentate, sino alla sentenza avete tempo per ricredervi.
> 
> ...



In effetti, anche a me pare un pochino una cosa assurda...28 anni di matrimonio dissolti così come se non fossero nulla.
E non ditemi che è stata LEI a distruggere tutto e bla bla bla...questo si sa. E' evidente che la causa è il fatto odioso da lei commesso, il dito contro ovviamente glielo punto anch'io e chi non lo farebbe?
Ma sul piatto della bilancia ci sono comunque tutti quegli anni di vita insieme e non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, che non contino improvvisamente più nulla.
Evaporati...
Mi viene da pensare che questa coppia non fosse così mirabile anche prima e che quel legame che avevano non fosse proprio come ce l'ha voluto mostrare Fulminato...
La mia è solo una considerazione amara.


----------



## Frithurik (29 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> In effetti, anche a me pare un pochino una cosa assurda...*28 anni di matrimonio dissolti così come se non fossero nulla.*
> E non ditemi che è stata LEI a distruggere tutto e bla bla bla...questo si sa. E' evidente che la causa è il fatto odioso da lei commesso, il dito contro ovviamente glielo punto anch'io e chi non lo farebbe?
> *Ma sul piatto della bilancia ci sono comunque tutti quegli anni di vita insieme e non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, che non contino improvvisamente più nulla.*
> Evaporati...
> ...


Ne sono convinto anche io


----------



## Mat78 (29 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> In effetti, anche a me pare un pochino una cosa assurda...28 anni di matrimonio dissolti così come se non fossero nulla.
> E non ditemi che è stata LEI a distruggere tutto e bla bla bla...questo si sa. E' evidente che la causa è il fatto odioso da lei commesso, il dito contro ovviamente glielo punto anch'io e chi non lo farebbe?
> Ma sul piatto della bilancia ci sono comunque tutti quegli anni di vita insieme e non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, che non contino improvvisamente più nulla.
> Evaporati...
> ...


Dopo un tradimento si cancella tutto. Doveva pensarci lei prima di farlo. Sai che vita schifosa dovrebbe affrontare fulminato rimanendo con lei?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

Se uno/a rimane è perché pensa che il tradimento (a torto o a ragione) sia stato una tantum e si possa ritornare nei binari della correttezza (nel senso di corretto funzionamento del sistema).
Se uno/a se ne va è perché è intimamente convinto che quello sia solo l'inizio e non vuole stare lì a fare da spettatore alle avventurette altrui.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se uno/a rimane è perché pensa che il tradimento (a torto o a ragione) sia stato una tantum e si possa ritornare nei binari della correttezza (nel senso di corretto funzionamento del sistema).
> Se uno/a se ne va è perché è intimamente convinto che quello sia solo l'inizio e non vuole stare lì a fare da spettatore alle avventurette altrui.


Quello non era una tantum,ormai era un'accisa....
Di nuovo confuso con solopersempre.
Blaise,accidenti a te,mi hai appiccicato la confusione


----------



## Outdider (29 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> In effetti, anche a me pare un pochino una cosa assurda...28 anni di matrimonio dissolti così come se non fossero nulla.
> E non ditemi che è stata LEI a distruggere tutto e bla bla bla...questo si sa. E' evidente che la causa è il fatto odioso da lei commesso, il dito contro ovviamente glielo punto anch'io e chi non lo farebbe?
> Ma sul piatto della bilancia ci sono comunque tutti quegli anni di vita insieme e non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, che non contino improvvisamente più nulla.
> Evaporati...
> ...


E' ovvio che Fulminato racconti dal suo punto di vista. Da come ha scritto però si vede lontano 1 km che è uno sanguigno ed il suo carattere è in linea con quanto ha scritto. Quando sgama la moglie con l'altro e dice a lei " non farti più vedere " , dice molto su lui...un altro l'avrebbe presa, riaccompagnata a casa per poi andarsene via lui. E' un tipo tuttodunpezzo...o almeno è quello che ha voluto farci credere fino ad ora.


----------



## trilobita (29 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> non ho capito, cosa vuoi dire,
> ne aveva piu' di uno?


No,ho fatto confusione con solopersempre.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quello non era una tantum,ormai era un'accisa....


Appunto.
Lui ha i figli grandi, tutti ormai fuori casa. Quindi non c'è più la famiglia da salvare in nome dei figli.
C'è semmai da salvare una relazione.
Ma se tu hai accumulato prove tali e hai precise sensazioni che ti dicono "se rimango qui la mia vita sarà assistere alle sue scappatelle", allora è logico che chiudi.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,ho fatto confusione con solopersempre.


Guarda che frittucchio ha la testa che ricorda tutto, peccato per le appendici


----------



## Diletta (29 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dopo un tradimento si cancella tutto. Doveva pensarci lei prima di farlo. Sai che vita schifosa dovrebbe affrontare fulminato rimanendo con lei?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se uno/a rimane è perché pensa che il tradimento (a torto o a ragione) sia stato una tantum e si possa ritornare nei binari della correttezza (nel senso di corretto funzionamento del sistema).
> *Se uno/a se ne va è perché è intimamente convinto che quello sia solo l'inizio e non vuole stare lì a fare da spettatore alle avventurette altrui.*



x Mat78: sono d'accordo con te sulla vita che dovrebbe affrontare Fulminato, non per questo penso che da solo sia molto meglio, sicuramente ha scelto il male minore fra due brutte situazioni.
Che si cancelli tutto, proprio tutto, ho dei dubbi...

x Orbis: non penso che se uno se ne va sia solo per quello, se ne va perché l'idea di stare vicino a quella persona gli è improponibile, ma, trattandosi appunto di un pensiero non è detto che non ci si riesca nel concreto.
Però, per saperlo con certezza, bisogna sperimentarlo, e quindi bisogna volerlo sperimentare.
Fulminato ha deciso da subito che non vuole neanche provarci.
Rispetto, ci mancherebbe, la sua posizione, ognuno è fatto a modo suo e, magari, lui si conosce molto bene.


----------



## fulminato (29 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> In effetti, anche a me pare un pochino una cosa assurda...28 anni di matrimonio dissolti così come se non fossero nulla.
> E non ditemi che è stata LEI a distruggere tutto e bla bla bla...questo si sa. E' evidente che la causa è il fatto odioso da lei commesso, il dito contro ovviamente glielo punto anch'io e chi non lo farebbe?
> Ma sul piatto della bilancia ci sono comunque tutti quegli anni di vita insieme e non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, che non contino improvvisamente più nulla.
> Evaporati...
> ...


Sara' assurdo per te ma non per me, a 50 anni ho subito il tradimento  della donna con la quale avevo scelto di invecchiare. Non siamo tutti  uguali, non tutti riescono a ricominciare, gettarsi il peso alle spalle e  svegliarsi la notte con gli incubi in una pozza di sudore e rendersi  conto che lei e' li al tuo fianco e se la dorme beatamente.

Si'  e' stata proprio lei a distruggere tutto. Lei con il tradimento ha  scelto un'altro e tanto basta a gettare alle ortiche 28 anni di vita di  coppia.

Siamo sempre stati una coppia regolare, perfetta, con  alti e bassi, mai nessun litigio clamoroso, abbiamo vissuto una vita  intensa fatta di progettualita', siamo cresciuti assieme e abbiamo  costruito molto.


----------



## insane (29 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Sara' assurdo per te ma non per me, a 50 anni ho subito il tradimento  della donna con la quale avevo scelto di invecchiare. Non siamo tutti  uguali, non tutti riescono a ricominciare, gettarsi il peso alle spalle e  svegliarsi la notte con gli incubi in una pozza di sudore e rendersi  conto che lei e' li al tuo fianco e se la dorme beatamente.
> 
> Si'  e' stata proprio lei a distruggere tutto. Lei con il tradimento ha  scelto un'altro e tanto basta a gettare alle ortiche 28 anni di vita di  coppia.
> 
> Siamo sempre stati una coppia regolare, perfetta, con  alti e bassi, mai nessun litigio clamoroso, abbiamo vissuto una vita  intensa fatta di progettualita', siamo cresciuti assieme e abbiamo  costruito molto.


Ti - capisco - benissimo

Sto aspettando che il giudice fissi l'udienza


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Lui ha i figli grandi, tutti ormai fuori casa. Quindi non c'è più la famiglia da salvare in nome dei figli.
> C'è semmai da salvare una relazione.
> Ma se tu hai accumulato prove tali e hai precise sensazioni che ti dicono "se rimango qui la mia vita sarà assistere alle sue scappatelle", allora è logico che chiudi.


Chiude perché vuole chiudere.
Tanti altri traditi NON lo hanno fatto pur in presenza di 'prove precise' e neanche perché temevano future scappatelle.
Chiude perché non se la sente più di continuare, ed è ovviamente un suo diritto.


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiude perché vuole chiudere.
> Tanti altri traditi NON lo hanno fatto pur in presenza di 'prove precise' e neanche perché temevano future scappatelle.
> Chiude perché non se la sente più di continuare, ed è ovviamente un suo diritto.


Legittimo... I figli sono grandi....Da un certo punto di vista è stato fortunato a subire il tradimento in questa fase della vita .Quando ci sono figli piccoli tutto è più difficile e travagliato.Parlo in primis per me. Sulla fiducia,ogni caso è a se,ed il fatto di poter decidere senza condizionamenti familiari rappresenta la libertà di giudizio ed azione; che non tutti hanno.


----------



## Outdider (2 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Legittimo... I figli sono grandi....Da un certo punto di vista è stato fortunato a subire il tradimento in questa fase della vita .Quando ci sono figli piccoli tutto è più difficile e travagliato.Parlo in primis per me. Sulla fiducia,ogni caso è a se,ed il fatto di poter decidere senza condizionamenti familiari rappresenta la libertà di giudizio ed azione; che non tutti hanno.


Io non sono padre però molto spesso si utilizzano i figli per giustificare il non voler decidere o il non voler ammettere che l'amore che si prova è superiore al torto subito. Sicuramente non sarà il caso vostro, però non è difficile trovare casi del genere.


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io non sono padre però molto spesso si utilizzano i figli per giustificare il non voler decidere o il non voler ammettere che l'amore che si prova è superiore al torto subito. Sicuramente non sarà il caso vostro, però non è difficile trovare casi del genere.


Certo ,potrebbero essere un alibi,i figli...Purtroppo,oltre alla responsabilità di non provocare loro traumi,l'aspetto pragmatico e discriminante che condizione la scelta della separazione è l'aspetto economico. Tutto è molto più semplice quando vi è l'indipendenza economica. Per quanto mi riguarda ho gettato la spugna....non mi riesce di impegnarmi nella "riconquista" di mia moglie,visto che paradossalmente,da tradito dovrei io essere a farlo.No, mi sono proprio stufato .Quando il bambino crescerà vedrò di riprendere la mia indipendenza.


----------



## Outdider (2 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo ,potrebbero essere un alibi,i figli...Purtroppo,oltre alla responsabilità di non provocare loro traumi,l'aspetto pragmatico e discriminante che condizione la scelta della separazione è l'aspetto economico. Tutto è molto più semplice quando vi è l'indipendenza economica. Per quanto mi riguarda ho gettato la spugna....non mi riesce di impegnarmi nella "riconquista" di mia moglie,visto che paradossalmente,da tradito dovrei io essere a farlo.No, mi sono proprio stufato .Quando il bambino crescerà vedrò di riprendere la mia indipendenza.


Qualcuno ti potrebbe dire che stai perdendo del tempo prezioso...ma io credo che il crescere un figlio non è mai tempo perso. Credo che crescere un figlio da separati sia molto difficile. Vederlo per 3 volte a settimana, quando va bene, può non bastare ma alle volte è necessario per la salute mentale di entrambe i genitori... e del bambino. Quindi tu sei al punto "liberi tutti"?


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Qualcuno ti potrebbe dire che stai perdendo del tempo prezioso...ma io credo che il crescere un figlio non è mai tempo perso. Credo che crescere un figlio da separati sia molto difficile. Vederlo per 3 volte a settimana, quando va bene, può non bastare ma alle volte è necessario per la salute mentale di entrambe i genitori... e del bambino. Quindi tu sei al punto "liberi tutti"?


Più o meno....ci sto arrivando a fatica.Cerco di non pensare che mia moglie potrebbe ancora vedersi col tipo,e piano piano ci riesco.Da parte mia non ho interesse ad intraprendere una relazione che mi possa coinvolgere troppo mentalmente. Per adesso tiro avanti così; certo che per la salute mentale,come dici,non è il massimo.Credo che sia una situazione assai diffusa,anche se non pensavo avrei accettato di essere separato in casa.Ma ,mai dire mai!


----------



## Outdider (2 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Più o meno....ci sto arrivando a fatica.Cerco di non pensare che mia moglie potrebbe ancora vedersi col tipo,e piano piano ci riesco.Da parte mia non ho interesse ad intraprendere una relazione che mi possa coinvolgere troppo mentalmente. Per adesso tiro avanti così; certo che per la salute mentale,come dici,non è il massimo.Credo che sia una situazione assai diffusa,anche se non pensavo avrei accettato di essere separato in casa.Ma ,mai dire mai!


Sto arrivando, grazie a questo forum, all'idea che alle volte per i figli si accettano situazioni, per me, surreali. L'essere "separato in casa" non era condizione accettabile...sono stato sempre per " o tutto bianco o tutto nero". M'accorgo però che ormai in molte situazioni le parti in causa, moglie/marito, devono farsi piacere situazioni "grigie" pur non essendo al top. Capisco tu non voglia relazioni con coinvolgimenti mentali ma questo è per paura di un nuovo tradimento o perchè la tua mente e tutte le tue energie devo essere focalizzate sul cresce tuo figlio?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2017)

Io sospetto che in molti casi si tratti di alibi per godere di una situazione che in fin dei conti è comoda.


----------



## Outdider (2 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sospetto che in molti casi si tratti di alibi per godere di una situazione che in fin dei conti è comoda.


Può essere, ma questo non lo sapremo mai con certezza.


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sto arrivando, grazie a questo forum, all'idea che alle volte per i figli si accettano situazioni, per me, surreali. L'essere "separato in casa" non era condizione accettabile...sono stato sempre per " o tutto bianco o tutto nero". M'accorgo però che ormai in molte situazioni le parti in causa, moglie/marito, devono farsi piacere situazioni "grigie" pur non essendo al top. Capisco tu non voglia relazioni con coinvolgimenti mentali ma questo è per paura di un nuovo tradimento o perchè la tua mente e tutte le tue energie devo essere focalizzate sul cresce tuo figlio?


Forse tutte e due le cose...Ma tu non avendo figli credo non possa capire ,se non in maniera superficiale un concetto che,vissuto nel quotidiano,purtroppo ingrigisce tutto.Mio padre ragionava come te,anche da anziano (ed io anche,un tempo), il suo modo di dire era : "o tutto prato,o tutto campo" (intesa come scelta per destinare un fondo agricolo :non era contadino,ma il detto origina in quella cultura).Ma credo che anche lui sia sceso a compromessi nella sua vita.


----------



## Outdider (2 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Forse tutte e due le cose...Ma tu non avendo figli credo non possa capire ,se non in maniera superficiale un concetto che,vissuto nel quotidiano,purtroppo ingrigisce tutto.Mio padre ragionava come te,anche da anziano (ed io anche,un tempo), il suo modo di dire era : "o tutto prato,o tutto campo" (intesa come scelta per destinare un fondo agricolo :non era contadino,ma il detto origina in quella cultura).Ma credo che anche lui sia sceso a compromessi nella sua vita.


Certo, hai ragione...io non lo posso capire ed per questo che mi fa piacere confrontarmi, per crescere, con un genitore in questa situazione. Ho letto la tua storia e devo confessarti che mi ha intristito come quella di danny.


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Certo, hai ragione...io non lo posso capire ed per questo che mi fa piacere confrontarmi, per crescere, con un genitore in questa situazione. Ho letto la tua storia e devo confessarti che mi ha intristito come quella di danny.


Eh....lo so,la vita ci riserva delle sorprese; e dipendono da noi, dalle nostre scelte.Il mio obiettivo ora è di trovare una serenità nella consapevolezza che i momenti belli e felici siano già stati vissuti.Come dicevo credo che siano molto diffuse queste situazioni ambigue familiari,proprio per come è concepita e configurata l'idea di famiglia e, nel contesto, la concezione di rapporto di coppia. In altre culture,ad altre latitudini,culture da noi ritenute più arretrate,sono on realtà più aperte e pragmatiche. (sto scrivendo col cane che tira....)


----------



## Outdider (2 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh....lo so,la vita ci riserva delle sorprese; e dipendono da noi, dalle nostre scelte.*Il mio obiettivo ora è di trovare una serenità nella consapevolezza che i momenti belli e felici siano già stati vissuti.*Come dicevo credo che siano molto diffuse queste situazioni ambigue familiari,proprio per come è concepita e configurata l'idea di famiglia e, nel contesto, la concezione di rapporto di coppia. In altre culture,ad altre latitudini,culture da noi ritenute più arretrate,sono on realtà più aperte e pragmatiche. (sto scrivendo col cane che tira....)


Ti vedo rassegnato e chiuso nel ricordo di quella era la famiglia. Hai chiesto a tua moglie se ti ama ancora o non t'interessa più? Concordo sul sommerso di situazioni familiari ambigue. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 poverino avrà voglia di scatenarsi.


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ti vedo rassegnato e chiuso nel ricordo di quella era la famiglia. Hai chiesto a tua moglie se ti ama ancora o non t'interessa più? Concordo sul sommerso di situazioni familiari ambigue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No,il cane femmina tira perché davanti c'è (c'erano) mio figlio e mia moglie,ed allora e più agitata; se è sola con me è molto più disciplinata.....
Guarda,nell'imminenza della scoperta del tradimento,ci scambiammo dei messaggi,con mia moglie,e lei mi disse "t'ho amato e voluto bene..." ; in queste parole c'è il tutto. Evidentemente il tradimento è sopravvenuto dopo la sua consapevolezza di ciò che provasse nei miei confronti; per certi aspetti ha una sua coerenza e dignità:  niente scuse, nessun patimento,nessun mutamento di atteggiamenti. La psicologa le disse solo che era molto incazzata....ma che in fondo....forse....qualcosa c'è ancora?! Fu lì che troncai le sedute ,dicendo alla professionista che rinunciavo e gettavo la spugna; ed era già passato un anno....


----------



## Outdider (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No,il cane femmina tira perché davanti c'è (c'erano) mio figlio e mia moglie,ed allora e più agitata; se è sola con me è molto più disciplinata.....
> Guarda,nell'imminenza della scoperta del tradimento,ci scambiammo dei messaggi,con mia moglie,e lei mi disse "t'ho amato e voluto bene..." ; in queste parole c'è il tutto. Evidentemente il tradimento è sopravvenuto dopo la sua consapevolezza di ciò che provasse nei miei confronti; per certi aspetti ha una sua coerenza e dignità:  niente scuse, nessun patimento,nessun mutamento di atteggiamenti. La psicologa le disse solo che era molto incazzata....ma che in fondo....forse....qualcosa c'è ancora?! Fu lì che troncai le sedute ,dicendo alla professionista che rinunciavo e gettavo la spugna; ed era già passato un anno....


Triste, veramente triste. Magari ti ama ma non ha il coraggio di dirtelo.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Triste, veramente triste. Magari ti ama ma non ha il coraggio di dirtelo.


Ha un carattere di merda ,tipo che se avesse i testicoli se li taglierebbe per farmi dispetto.....A volte nel guardarci mi illudo (illudevo) che ci fosse ancora qualcosa.....ma ho risolto non guardandola più negli occhi! Poi sono il primo a dire che se si ama non è possibile da un giorno all'altro che si spenga improvvisamente; salvo che si incontri una persona che sostituisce quella che c'è nel nostro cuore.E questo potrebbe essere il caso; come invece può essere che il  processo non sia stato così immediato e condizionato da un'altra persona che,come dicevo,per me è stata la conseguenza di un lungo periodo di incomprensioni e mancati chiarimenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No,il cane femmina tira perché davanti c'è (c'erano) mio figlio e mia moglie,ed allora e più agitata; se è sola con me è molto più disciplinata.....
> Guarda,nell'imminenza della scoperta del tradimento,ci scambiammo dei messaggi,con mia moglie,e lei mi disse "t'ho amato e voluto bene..." ; in queste parole c'è il tutto. Evidentemente il tradimento è sopravvenuto dopo la sua consapevolezza di ciò che provasse nei miei confronti; per certi aspetti ha una sua coerenza e dignità:  niente scuse, nessun patimento,nessun mutamento di atteggiamenti. La psicologa le disse solo che era molto incazzata....ma che in fondo....forse....qualcosa c'è ancora?! Fu lì che troncai le sedute ,dicendo alla professionista che rinunciavo e gettavo la spugna; ed era già passato un anno....


già parlava al passato del sentimento che provava per te.


----------



## Outdider (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ha un carattere di merda ,tipo che se avesse i testicoli se li taglierebbe per farmi dispetto.....A volte nel guardarci mi illudo (illudevo) che ci fosse ancora qualcosa.....ma ho risolto non guardandola più negli occhi! Poi sono il primo a dire che se si ama non è possibile da un giorno all'altro che si spenga improvvisamente; salvo che si incontri una persona che sostituisce quella che c'è nel nostro cuore.E questo potrebbe essere il caso; come invece può essere che il  processo non sia stato così immediato e condizionato da un'altra persona che,come dicevo,per me è stata la conseguenza di un lungo periodo di incomprensioni e mancati chiarimenti.


Ma se ha una relazione con un altro perchè non mettere le cose in chiaro tanto cosa cambia? Ognuno si farebbe i farebbe i fatti propri come state facendo ora. Il dialogo è fondamentale, se una coppia non più niente da dirsi è finita. Bisogna aver il coraggio di prendere l'iniziativa, spronare il partner al dialogo e non lasciare che il tempo passi.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> già parlava al passato del sentimento che provava per te.


Infatti....credo che il tradimento sia intervenuto dopo che prese atto che non mi amasse più (o che avesse scoperto di non avermi mai amato).


----------



## Outdider (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti....credo che il tradimento sia intervenuto dopo che prese atto che non mi amasse più (o che avesse scoperto di non avermi mai amato).


Se non t'avesse mai amato perchè fare un figlio conte?


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma se ha una relazione con un altro perchè non mettere le cose in chiaro tanto cosa cambia? Ognuno si farebbe i farebbe i fatti propri come state facendo ora. Il dialogo è fondamentale, se una coppia non più niente da dirsi è finita. Bisogna aver il coraggio di prendere l'iniziativa, spronare il partner al dialogo e non lasciare che il tempo passi.


Ma lei non lo ha mai ammesso esplicitamente,se non in via confermativa in merito a tempi,luoghi e circostanze che non potevano essere da lei negate.Per il fatto che si sentissero (sentano),anche dopo la scoperta, (che si vedano non credo) sono mie induzioni in base a certi atteggiamenti che tiene (già l'ho scritto) ad esempio quando passiamo davanti all'abitazione del tipo (lei non sa che io sono a conoscenza di dove abita). Del resto mi disse di avvalermi di un investigatore....Il problema è che quando si perde la fiducia.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti....credo che il tradimento sia intervenuto dopo che prese atto che non mi amasse più (o che avesse scoperto di non avermi mai amato).


 o forse si era invaghita di qualcuno. E vedeva solo quell'innamoramento. Non vedeva più l'affetto per te.


----------



## Outdider (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lei non lo ha mai ammesso esplicitamente,se non in via confermativa in merito a tempi,luoghi e circostanze che non potevano essere da lei negate.Per il fatto che si sentissero (sentano),anche dopo la scoperta, (che si vedano non credo) sono mie induzioni in base a certi atteggiamenti che tiene (già l'ho scritto) ad esempio quando passiamo davanti all'abitazione del tipo (lei non sa che io sono a conoscenza di dove abita). Del resto mi disse di avvalermi di un investigatore....Il problema è che quando si perde la fiducia.....


Bel tipino, posso solo immaginare le difficoltà che hai. Forse vuole che tu te ne vada e basta, lei non ha il coraggio e ti sta mettendo in condizioni di fare tu il primo passo in questo senso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lei non lo ha mai ammesso esplicitamente,se non in via confermativa in merito a tempi,luoghi e circostanze che non potevano essere da lei negate.Per il fatto che si sentissero (sentano),anche dopo la scoperta, (che si vedano non credo) sono mie induzioni in base a certi atteggiamenti che tiene (già l'ho scritto) ad esempio quando passiamo davanti all'abitazione del tipo (lei non sa che io sono a conoscenza di dove abita). Del resto mi disse di avvalermi di un investigatore....Il problema è che quando si perde la fiducia.....


Per me da piccoli indizi ricostruisci un quadro che può essere del tutto diverso.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o forse si era invaghita di qualcuno. E vedeva solo quell'innamoramento. Non vedeva più l'affetto per te.


Si....ma come già scrissi,me la facevano sotto al naso.....quasi per farsi sgamare....era impossibile non accorgersi.Credo anch'io che sia stato un innamoramento quasi adolescenziale; troppi segnali,troppi ormoni in circolo e poco cervello e rispetto. Posso capire se avviene dentro ad una coppia senza figli,ma se una ha già avuto una vita movimentata da quel punto di vista,e c'è un figlio piccolo,non c'è l'indipendenza economica e,non ha più trent'anni,allora mi preoccupo ,non solo per il tradimento in se proprio per la mancanza di affidabilità!


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Bel tipino, posso solo immaginare le difficoltà che hai. Forse vuole che tu te ne vada e basta, lei non ha il coraggio e ti sta mettendo in condizioni di fare tu il primo passo in questo senso.


E no..... Non avrebbe indipendenza economica e,quel cesso di lavoro che ha trovato,dipende dalla mia disponibilità a seguire il bambino .....se non vi fossi non poterebbe lavorare! Quando mi tradì,manco lavorava! Poco cervello ed immaturità 
....paraculaggine !


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me da piccoli indizi ricostruisci un quadro che può essere del tutto diverso.


Certo....un puzzle è costituito da molteplici tasselli,ma se si riesce ad entrare subito in possesso di quelli relativi al soggetto,alla storia,allora già si conoscerà il dettaglio; il resto è dato da particolari che definiscono meglio il quadro, ma la storia la si conosce già.....


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Buonanotte a tutti voi


----------



## Outdider (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E no..... Non avrebbe indipendenza economica e,quel cesso di lavoro che ha trovato,dipende dalla mia disponibilità a seguire il bambino .....se non vi fossi non poterebbe lavorare! Quando mi tradì,manco lavorava! Poco cervello ed immaturità
> ....paraculaggine !


Buongiorno, quindi lei è costretta a stare con te...che brutta situazione. Non mi spiego perchè continui su questa strada. Perchè non si separa? Dalla separazione lei potrebbe avere dei vantaggi economici, il mantenimento per se e per il figlio e potrebbe continuare con il lavoro trovando una persona che se occupi in quelle ore, non avete parenti in città? Hai mai pensato che se sta con te è perchè vuole stare con te...non solo per i vantaggi economici?


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno, quindi lei è costretta a stare con te...che brutta situazione. Non mi spiego perchè continui su questa strada. Perchè non si separa? Dalla separazione lei potrebbe avere dei vantaggi economici, il mantenimento per se e per il figlio e potrebbe continuare con il lavoro trovando una persona che se occupi in quelle ore, non avete parenti in città? Hai mai pensato che se sta con te è perchè vuole stare con te...non solo per i vantaggi economici?


Può essere ,ma più che altro per il bambino che così non subirebbe il trauma della separazione; poi con quel lavoro guadagna veramente poco.La casa gliela lascerei,ed andrei in un altra sempre mia ,a disposizione ad una ventina di km. Ma il punto è che non le piace dove siamo tutt'ora (casa indipendente a 10 km da dove eravamo prima,da sempre), da un anno (centra nulla il tradimento col trasferimento ), ed è per questo che è incazzata nera: vorrebbe tornare nella zona dove ha sempre vissuto,e sta guardando annunci su annunci immobiliari. Ma io sono contrario,sto bene dove sto! Senza amministratori,senza coinquilini rompicoglioni. Mica sono in un paesino in mezzo ai monti! È la prima cintura di una grande città,contigua ad essa.Ma anche questo della casa è un grosso elemento di crisi....


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Può essere ,ma più che altro per il bambino che così non subirebbe il trauma della separazione; poi con quel lavoro guadagna veramente poco.La casa gliela lascerei,ed andrei in un altra sempre mia ,a disposizione ad una ventina di km. Ma il punto è che non le piace dove siamo tutt'ora (casa indipendente a 10 km da dove eravamo prima,da sempre), da un anno (centra nulla il tradimento col trasferimento ), ed è per questo che è incazzata nera: vorrebbe tornare nella zona dove ha sempre vissuto,e sta guardando annunci su annunci immobiliari. Ma io sono contrario,sto bene dove sto! Senza amministratori,senza coinquilini rompicoglioni. Mica sono in un paesino in mezzo ai monti! È la prima cintura di una grande città,contigua ad essa.Ma anche questo della casa è un grosso elemento di crisi....


Ma la casa e' solo tua o di tutti e due?


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma la casa e' solo tua o di tutti e due?


Solo mia...ereditata.....villetta indipendente con grosso giardino ,ideale per il cane! 
Boh....ora porto mio figlio ad "estate ragazzi". Se vuoi chiedimi pure .
Buona giornata


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Solo mia...ereditata.....villetta indipendente con grosso giardino ,ideale per il cane!
> Boh....ora porto mio figlio ad "estate ragazzi". Se vuoi chiedimi pure .
> Buona giornata


E avete deciso insieme di andarci ad abitare?


----------



## Mat78 (3 Luglio 2017)

Stany,  tutte le persone separate sanno che i figli si abituano.  Avevamo tutti gli stessi dubbi, ma alla fine reagiscono bene. L'importante è non far mancare la tua presenza. Quella dei figli è un alibi. Non puoi vivere così, anzi non fai nemmeno bene ai bambini che vi vedono in queste condizioni, in più perdi solo tempo. Lei non riuscirebbe a cavarsela da sola? Mica è una tua responsabilità. Devi pensare a tua figlia e a te.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E avete deciso insieme di andarci ad abitare?


No solo io....


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Stany,  tutte le persone separate sanno che i figli si abituano.  Avevamo tutti gli stessi dubbi, ma alla fine reagiscono bene. L'importante è non far mancare la tua presenza. Quella dei figli è un alibi. Non puoi vivere così, anzi non fai nemmeno bene ai bambini che vi vedono in queste condizioni, in più perdi solo tempo. Lei non riuscirebbe a cavarsela da sola? Mica è una tua responsabilità. Devi pensare a tua figlia e a te.


Hai  ragione...   sarà che la speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire.....mi sopravvivrà dunque? Mah....intanto mi guardo intorno e se capita....anche se non ho tutto questo slancio .


----------



## Mat78 (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai  ragione...   sarà che la speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire.....mi sopravviveva dunque? Mah....intanto mi guardo intorno e se capita....anche se non ho tutto questo slancio .


Stany mi dispiace per te. Si sente tutta l'amarezza che hai in quello che scrivi. Anche a me piacerebbe che finisca tutto come nei film, ma la vita è tutta un altra cosa. Un tradimento porta troppi strascichi e anche se si ama ancora la propria moglie o marito purtroppo bisogna chiudere. Non c'è possibilità di recupero e chi afferma il contrario si illude. Quello che auguro a te e a tutti noi è di trovare la nostra serenità ed una persona che possa veramente completarci.


----------



## ilnikko (3 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Stany,  tutte le persone separate sanno che* i figli si abituano*.  Avevamo tutti gli stessi dubbi, ma alla fine reagiscono bene. L'importante è non far mancare la tua presenza. *Quella dei figli è un alibi*. Non puoi vivere così, anzi non fai nemmeno bene ai* bambini che vi vedono in queste condizioni*, in più perdi solo tempo. Lei non riuscirebbe a cavarsela da sola? Mica è una tua responsabilità. *Devi pensare a tua figlia e a te.*


Stra-quoto.
Esperienza personale.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Stany mi dispiace per te. Si sente tutta l'amarezza che hai in quello che scrivi. Anche a me piacerebbe che finisca tutto come nei film, ma la vita è tutta un altra cosa. Un tradimento porta troppi strascichi e anche se si ama ancora la propria moglie o marito purtroppo bisogna chiudere. Non c'è possibilità di recupero e chi afferma il contrario si illude. Quello che auguro a te e a tutti noi è di trovare la nostra serenità ed una persona che possa veramente completarci.



Io per come sono lascerei se trovassi una donna che  mi coinvolgesse,altrimenti prevalgono le responsabilità nei confronti del figlio. Anch'io pensavo che dopo un tradimento sia impossibile continuare...ma,a momenti alterni mi ricredo. Gli strascichi sono ciò che ci condizionano.....Per ora non sono ancora in grado di chiudere,anche se ci penso quotidianamente.


----------



## Mat78 (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io per come sono lascerei se trovassi una donna che  mi coinvolgesse,altrimenti prevalgono le responsabilità nei confronti del figlio. Anch'io pensavo che dopo un tradimento sia impossibile continuare...ma,a momenti alterni mi ricredo. Gli strascichi sono ciò che ci condizionano.....Per ora non sono ancora in grado di chiudere,anche se ci penso quotidianamente.


Se non ti stacchi da lei,se non trovi la tua serenità, una donna non la trovi. Continuando così, continui a vivere con il fantasma di tua moglie che ti perseguita.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io per come sono lascerei se trovassi una donna che  mi coinvolgesse,altrimenti prevalgono le responsabilità nei confronti del figlio. Anch'io pensavo che dopo un tradimento sia impossibile continuare...ma,a momenti alterni mi ricredo. Gli strascichi sono ciò che ci condizionano.....Per ora non sono ancora in grado di chiudere,anche se ci penso quotidianamente.


Un discorso che non capisco
Capisco il sentirsi responsabile verso i figli ma se appare una donna la responsabilità passa in secondo piano?


----------



## Mat78 (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un discorso che non capisco
> Capisco il sentirsi responsabile verso i figli ma se appare una donna la responsabilità passa in secondo piano?


Secondo me lui cerca un ancora di salvezza,una persona che gli dia la forza ed il coraggio di fare questo passo. Ora si nasconde dietro alle responsabilità ed ai figli.


----------



## ilnikko (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io per come sono *lascerei se trovassi una donna che  mi coinvolgesse*,altrimenti prevalgono le responsabilità nei confronti del figlio. Anch'io pensavo che dopo un tradimento sia impossibile continuare...ma,a momenti alterni mi ricredo. Gli strascichi sono ciò che ci condizionano.....Per ora non sono ancora in grado di chiudere,anche se ci penso quotidianamente.


Errore da matita rossa. Devi lasciare, se vuoi, perchè non stai bene con lei e non perchè ne hai trovata un'altra. Questo significa che non ti vedi da solo....che non è una bella cosa. Il figlio c'entra poco, sarai sempre suo padre, presente, indipendentemente che tu sia single o con una nuova fiamma. Tanto in cuor tuo lo sai già se la storia puo' andare avanti o no. Io ora mi sto' pentendo di tutto il tempo "sprecato" in qualcosa che sapevo già di non volere.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Errore da matita rossa. Devi lasciare, se vuoi, perchè non stai bene con lei e non perchè ne hai trovata un'altra. Questo significa che non ti vedi da solo....che non è una bella cosa. Il figlio c'entra poco, sarai sempre suo padre, presente, indipendentemente che tu sia single o con una nuova fiamma. Tanto in cuor tuo lo sai già se la storia puo' andare avanti o no. Io ora mi sto' pentendo di tutto il tempo "sprecato" in qualcosa che sapevo già di non volere.


verde virtuale


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lei non lo ha mai ammesso esplicitamente,se non in via confermativa in merito a tempi,luoghi e circostanze che non potevano essere da lei negate.Per il fatto che si sentissero (sentano),anche dopo la scoperta, (che si vedano non credo) sono mie induzioni in base a certi atteggiamenti che tiene (già l'ho scritto) ad esempio quando passiamo davanti all'abitazione del tipo (lei non sa che io sono a conoscenza di dove abita). Del resto mi disse di avvalermi di un investigatore....Il problema è che quando si perde la fiducia.....


Ma ti rendi conto che fai tutto da solo?
Sembri una donna :mexican: le donne fanno i film. Solo che le donne fanno generalmente i film rosa, anche con il finale drammatico, tu fai il film tutto drammatico.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io per come sono *lascerei se trovassi una donna* che  mi coinvolgesse,*altrimenti* prevalgono le *responsabilità nei confronti del figlio*. Anch'io pensavo che dopo un tradimento sia impossibile continuare...ma,a momenti alterni mi ricredo. Gli strascichi sono ciò che ci condizionano.....Per ora non sono ancora in grado di chiudere,anche se ci penso quotidianamente.


:sbatti:


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io non sono padre però molto spesso si utilizzano i figli per giustificare il non voler decidere o il non voler ammettere che l'amore che si prova è superiore al torto subito. Sicuramente non sarà il caso vostro, però non è difficile trovare casi del genere.


Verissimo.
Il punto è che non sai esattamente dire dove finisce il senso di responsabilità nei confronti dei figli (che ti costringe ad ingoiare bocconi amari) e dove invece inizia l'amore per chi ti ha comunque tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Errore da matita rossa. Devi lasciare, se vuoi, perchè non stai bene con lei e non perchè ne hai trovata un'altra. Questo significa che non ti vedi da solo....che non è una bella cosa. Il figlio c'entra poco, sarai sempre suo padre, presente, indipendentemente che tu sia single o con una nuova fiamma. Tanto in cuor tuo lo sai già se la storia puo' andare avanti o no. Io ora mi sto' pentendo di tutto il tempo "sprecato" in qualcosa che sapevo già di non volere.


Io, figurati, mi sono già fatta un altro film.
"Lui si è staccato dalla moglie, al punto da portarla a vivere in una casa che sa che a lei non piace, lei si è sentita considerata nulla, più considerata la cagna e le sue esigenze di lei. Lei gli ha detto quanto lo ha amato senza ricevere quelle parole che contrastassero questa sensazione di essere una lavatrice per lui. Poi ha conosciuto un altro uomo che le ha dato importanza. L'ha frequentato, soprattutto virtualmente, in modo scoperto, sperando che il marito reagisse, dimostrandole quell'amore che non vedeva più. Ma ha sbagliato strada perché ne ha ricevuto freddezza e disprezzo. Ha cercato un'altra strada proponendo un cambio di abitazione, come segno di interesse per lei è come nuovo inizio. Niente di niente."


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Il punto è che non sai esattamente dire dove finisce il senso di responsabilità nei confronti dei figli (che ti costringe ad ingoiare bocconi amari) e dove invece inizia l'amore per chi ti ha comunque tradito.


No. È ben chiaro invece.
La colf fa comodo e non ci si rinuncia finché non se ne trova un'altra.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È ben chiaro invece.
> La colf fa comodo e non ci si rinuncia finché non se ne trova un'altra.


E se è il marito ad essere il colf?


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È ben chiaro invece.
> La colf fa comodo e non ci si rinuncia finché non se ne trova un'altra.


Già.
Se è il marito ad essere il colf (e molto altro ancora) ?


----------



## francoff (3 Luglio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Errore da matita rossa. Devi lasciare, se vuoi, perchè non stai bene con lei e non perchè ne hai trovata un'altra. Questo significa che non ti vedi da solo....che non è una bella cosa. Il figlio c'entra poco, sarai sempre suo padre, presente, indipendentemente che tu sia single o con una nuova fiamma. Tanto in cuor tuo lo sai già se la storia puo' andare avanti o no. Io ora mi sto' pentendo di tutto il tempo "sprecato" in qualcosa che sapevo già di non volere.


Hai ragione , si perde tantissimo tempo e in cuor nostro sappiamo già che è inutile. Però questo tempo ci occorre per accettare la fine . Lo scrivo con una inaspettata serenità e consapevolezza... grazie Vasco


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione , si perde tantissimo tempo e in cuor nostro sappiamo già che è inutile. Però questo tempo ci occorre per accettare la fine . Lo scrivo con una inaspettata serenità e consapevolezza... grazie Vasco


----------



## francoff (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


>


?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ?


Mi mette tristezza il tono di rassegnazione


----------



## francoff (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi mette tristezza il tono di rassegnazione


Non sono rassegnato giuro ... mai stato così sereno e leggero da mesi ....


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, figurati, mi sono già fatta un altro film.
> "Lui si è staccato dalla moglie, al punto da portarla a vivere in una casa che sa che a lei non piace, lei si è sentita considerata nulla, più considerata la cagna e le sue esigenze di lei. Lei gli ha detto quanto lo ha amato senza ricevere quelle parole che contrastassero questa sensazione di essere una lavatrice per lui. Poi ha conosciuto un altro uomo che le ha dato importanza. L'ha frequentato, soprattutto virtualmente, in modo scoperto, sperando che il marito reagisse, dimostrandole quell'amore che non vedeva più. Ma ha sbagliato strada perché ne ha ricevuto freddezza e disprezzo. Ha cercato un'altra strada proponendo un cambio di abitazione, come segno di interesse per lei è come nuovo inizio. Niente di niente."


Bravo stany continua così......fatti i fatti tuoi alla grande.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, figurati, mi sono già fatta un altro film.
> "Lui si è staccato dalla moglie, al punto da portarla a vivere in una casa che sa che a lei non piace, lei si è sentita considerata nulla, più considerata la cagna e le sue esigenze di lei. Lei gli ha detto quanto lo ha amato senza ricevere quelle parole che contrastassero questa sensazione di essere una lavatrice per lui. Poi ha conosciuto un altro uomo che le ha dato importanza. L'ha frequentato, soprattutto virtualmente, in modo scoperto, sperando che il marito reagisse, dimostrandole quell'amore che non vedeva più. Ma ha sbagliato strada perché ne ha ricevuto freddezza e disprezzo. Ha cercato un'altra strada proponendo un cambio di abitazione, come segno di interesse per lei è come nuovo inizio. Niente di niente."


Io un altro.
Lei è insoddisfatta (di natura, di carattere etc).
Di sè, della vita, del lavoro, del marito, della casa, di tutto, ma non può risolvere niente di tutto questo perché dipende economicamente dal marito.
In questo clima si trova un amante, ha la sua solita storia, che tiene come al solito all'oscuro del marito che ha i soliti sospetti, troppo pochi per poter intraprendere un confronto costruttivo, in cui lei negherebbe qualsiasi cosa.
Lui però comincia a non stare più tanto bene, è agitato, cerca una via di fuga che non c'è, che non trova.
Spera di staccarsi da questa sensazione opprimente di ansia che vive con lei ma non ce la fa.
Allora spera che intervenga un legame esterno a scindere il legame preesistente e a dargli la forza di fuggire.
Ma ovviamente è solo un'idea rassicurante per alimentare una speranza di cambiamento perché lui in realtà non ha alcun desiderio di una storia esterna.
Rivorrebbe il clima di prima, che non esiste più. 
Lei vuole cambiare casa perché in questo lei condensa tutte le insoddisfazioni della sua vita, vuole riprendere le redini e il controllo di sé, godere di una temporanea botta di vita, poi a seguire ce ne sarà un'altra, poi un'altra ancora. E poi, se si separano, lei almeno si becca una casa nuova, come vuole lei.


Ndr Anche mia moglie mentre aveva la relazione col suo amante voleva cambiare casa e continuava a prendere appuntamenti con le agenzie.
Lei non sopportava la nostra casa che, diceva, avevo scelto io e che era troppo piccola.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non sono rassegnato giuro ... mai stato così sereno e leggero da mesi ....


bene


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È ben chiaro invece.
> La colf fa comodo e non ci si rinuncia finché non se ne trova un'altra.


io non penso che sia un problema di colf
Ma proprio di non immaginarsi da soli nella vita


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non penso che sia un problema di colf
> Ma proprio di non immaginarsi da soli nella vita


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E se è il marito ad essere il colf?


Uguale. Però devo ancora vederne uno.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale. Però devo ancora vederne uno.


ti presento il mio


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale. Però devo ancora vederne uno.


Io ne conosco.
Non pochi.
Per esempio il marito della collega di mia moglie.
E si becca pure un sacco di corna.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti presento il mio


Da marito a colf? Bene lo hai comunque tenuto


----------



## Mat78 (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale. Però devo ancora vederne uno.


Io stesso lo ero e adesso che vivo da solo casa mia è uno specchio


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti presento il mio





danny ha detto:


> Io ne conosco.


 Solo io sono sfigata, a questo punto devo prenderne atto.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Solo io sono sfigata, a questo punto devo prenderne atto.


Rottamalo..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da marito a colf? Bene lo hai comunque tenuto


Avrei preferito marito



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Solo io sono sfigata, a questo punto devo prenderne atto.


Non so se tu sia sfigata
Forse sono io molto intransigente
Non avrei mai potuto stare con un uomo che non sia totalmente intercambiale con me.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un discorso che non capisco
> Capisco il sentirsi responsabile verso i figli ma se appare una donna la responsabilità passa in secondo piano?


È una forma di egoismo;naturalmente ritengo che vedere un figlio (per esperienza) uno o due giorni la settimana non sia come viverlo nel quotidiano e, l'unico stimolo e ragione per sottrarmi all'impegno sarebbe costituito dall  'innamoramento per un'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non penso che sia un problema di colf
> Ma proprio di non immaginarsi da soli nella vita


Su questo sono d'accordo.
Ma non è che sia una buona cosa né per chi ha bisogno della persona colf, né per la persona colf.
Può pure essere che entrambi svolgano la stesse funzione, ma bello non è.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrei preferito marito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intercambiabile? Vuol dire che deve farsi un'amica comune?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> È una forma di egoismo;naturalmente ritengo che vedere un figlio (per esperienza) uno o due giorni la settimana non sia come viverlo nel quotidiano e, l'unico stimolo e ragione per sottrarmi all'impegno sarebbe costituito dall  'innamoramento per un'altra.


Insisti.
Quindi stai dicendo che il figlio ha la funzione di TUA gratificazione affettiva e che stai cercando (vorresti trovare) una donna che svolga questa funzione per poterne fare a meno.
Ti rendi conto?


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io un altro.
> Lei è insoddisfatta (di natura, di carattere etc).
> Di sè, della vita, del lavoro, del marito, della casa, di tutto, ma non può risolvere niente di tutto questo perché dipende economicamente dal marito.
> In questo clima si trova un amante, ha la sua solita storia, che tiene come al solito all'oscuro del marito che ha i soliti sospetti, troppo pochi per poter intraprendere un confronto costruttivo, in cui lei negherebbe qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Intercambiabile? Vuol dire che deve farsi un'amica comune?


Simpaticone 
Parlo di figli e lavori domestici


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se non ti stacchi da lei,se non trovi la tua serenità, una donna non la trovi. Continuando così, continui a vivere con il fantasma di tua moglie che ti perseguita.


Me lo hanno detto donne che ho conosciuto,e con le quali ci sarebbe potuto essere qualcosa....


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Errore da matita rossa. Devi lasciare, se vuoi, perchè non stai bene con lei e non perchè ne hai trovata un'altra. Questo significa che non ti vedi da solo....che non è una bella cosa. Il figlio c'entra poco, sarai sempre suo padre, presente, indipendentemente che tu sia single o con una nuova fiamma. Tanto in cuor tuo lo sai già se la storia puo' andare avanti o no. Io ora mi sto' pentendo di tutto il tempo "sprecato" in qualcosa che sapevo già di non volere.


Pensavo fosse più semplice....È come doversi scrollare di dosso un  peso immane, ma che mi identifica con me stesso,come persona.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse più semplice....È come doversi scrollare di dosso un  peso immane, ma che mi identifica con me stesso,come persona.


Spiega meglio. Mi sembra interessante.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insisti.
> Quindi stai dicendo che il figlio ha la funzione di TUA gratificazione affettiva e che stai cercando (vorresti trovare) una donna che svolga questa funzione per poterne fare a meno.
> Ti rendi conto?


Capisco la cosa,ma purtroppo un coinvolgimento sentimentale con una donna ,comprometterebbe il rapporto emotivo sentimentale col figlio; anche solo per l'eventuale distanza abitativa che dovesse instaurarsi, per gli interessi che la nuova partner dovesse avere nei fine settimana.....


----------



## Mat78 (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Capisco la cosa,ma purtroppo un coinvolgimento sentimentale con una donna ,comprometterebbe il rapporto emotivo sentimentale col figlio; anche solo per l'eventuale distanza abitativa che dovesse instaurarsi, per gli interessi che la nuova partner dovesse avere nei fine settimana.....


Allora sei condannato a vivere così, senza avere nulla e con l'impossibilità di essere felice.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Capisco la cosa,ma purtroppo un coinvolgimento sentimentale con una donna ,comprometterebbe il rapporto emotivo sentimentale col figlio; anche solo per l'eventuale distanza abitativa che dovesse instaurarsi, per gli interessi che la nuova partner dovesse avere nei fine settimana.....


No.
Guarda che hai detto esattamente il contrario prima.
Tu una donna la vuoi per poterti allontanare dall'unica sicurezza affettiva costituita da tuo figlio.
Non è che non siano cose che si provano, ma bisogna esserne consapevoli e ci stai avvicinando. È una cosa buona la consapevolezza e non è da tutti.
Ma a un figlio non fa bene essere l'unica sicurezza affettiva di un genitore.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io un altro.
> Lei è insoddisfatta (di natura, di carattere etc).
> Di sè, della vita, del lavoro, del marito, della casa, di tutto, ma non può risolvere niente di tutto questo perché dipende economicamente dal marito.
> In questo clima si trova un amante, ha la sua solita storia, che tiene come al solito all'oscuro del marito che ha i soliti sospetti, troppo pochi per poter intraprendere un confronto costruttivo, in cui lei negherebbe qualsiasi cosa.
> ...



WOW !


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Capisco la cosa,ma purtroppo un coinvolgimento sentimentale con una donna ,comprometterebbe il rapporto emotivo sentimentale col figlio; anche solo per l'eventuale distanza abitativa che dovesse instaurarsi, per gli interessi che la nuova partner dovesse avere nei fine settimana.....


Scusa ma a me paiono solo...scuse.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega meglio. Mi sembra interessante.


Il peso è costituito dalle responsabilità oggettive che "il buon padre di famiglia" ha; e non parlo di solo aspetto economico.
A tutti credo piacerebbe essere dei Peter Pan anche in età adulta. L'identificarsi con un profilo "istituzionalizzato" è ciò che tutti ricerchiamo ed è l'idea che si vuole trasmettere alla società.Le uniche cose per me che possano affrancare da tale concetto è uno stato emotivo incontrollato e soggetto alle turbe ormonali e sentimentali che ,come dicevo e non so nemmeno se auspico davvero,possono scrollarci dalle responsabilità e dalle convenzioni . Chi nasce quadrato non può morire rotondo......


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Guarda che hai detto esattamente il contrario prima.
> *Tu una donna la vuoi per poterti allontanare *dall'unica sicurezza affettiva costituita da tuo figlio.
> Non è che non siano cose che si provano, ma bisogna esserne consapevoli e ci stai avvicinando. È una cosa buona la consapevolezza e non è da tutti.
> Ma a un figlio non fa bene essere l'unica sicurezza affettiva di un genitore.


Non è che una donna dovrà essere un alibi....Piuttosto la vedo come motivazione e stimolo ma,nel contempo come un limite ed una potenziale "causa" di sottrazione di affetto e di tempo esclusivi e particolari per natura ,come quelli per um figlio.Ho mai creduto che la "qualità" del tempo dedicato ad un figlio prevalga sulla quantità di tempo con cui si sta con lui,anche solo con la presenza ,senza interagire: salvo in casi in cui non vi sarebbe la qualità dell'affetto e dell'esempio a prescindere dal tempo dedicato, credo che si tratti solo di una giustificazione ed autoassoluzione per l'"abbandono" che si fa subire....


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa ma a me paiono solo...scuse.


Ho risposto sopra....


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> WOW !


Jim, questi meccanismi - di attribuzione ad altri di responsabilità personali - li conosco bene, ormai.
La casa la scegliemmo all'epoca in due, non avendo molta alternativa nella scelta, per motivi economici.
Provenendo da Milano siamo finiti in un quartiere dell'hinterland. 
Lei accettò questa casa all'epoca probabilmente considerandola un punto di partenza necessario per andare a vivere insieme e sposarci.
Poi i problemi economici sono aumentati, e ora che in due ne abbiamo meno di qualche anno fa comunque non abbiamo risorse per poterla cambiare.
In pratica la casa rappresenta la frustrazione di un obiettivo di crescita economica mancato.
Su di mesa pesa limitatamente, su di lei molto di più perché comunque lei veniva da una famiglia più agiata della mia e quindi ha visto chiaramente un downgrade e un fallimento.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ho risposto sopra....


Ho letto. 
Sottoscrivo tutto quello che ha già scritto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION].
Scusa ma a me paiono solo scuse.
Se le cose non vanno più bene, ed in presenza di un'evidente - diciamo così - 'disinteresse' da parte di tua moglie e di una certa qual rassegnazione da parte tua non è assolutamente persuasivo il tuo discorso.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, questi meccanismi - di attribuzione ad altri di responsabilità personali - li conosco bene, ormai.
> La casa la scegliemmo all'epoca in due, non avendo molta alternativa nella scelta, per motivi economici.
> Provenendo da Milano siamo finiti in un quartiere dell'hinterland.
> Lei accettò questa casa all'epoca probabilmente considerandola un punto di partenza necessario per andare a vivere insieme e sposarci.
> ...


Il primo sottolineato è un meccanismo che conosco bene anche io ed è uno dei pochi che mi spinge a far capolino ogni tanto da queste parti.
Lo trovo spesso collegato ad una certa ipocrisia ed immaturità di fondo che, a mio parere, sono spesso più gravi del tradimento stesso.
Quanto al resto, potrei dirti che avverto costantemente anch'io una certa 'frustrazione' da parte della mia metà per motivi squisitamente economici...ma il suo problema - a dire del mio psichiatra - era altro, e cioè che aveva confuso il sottoscritto - proveniente da una famiglia 'bene' della città - con la ricchezza economica di cui altri, e non il sottoscritto, sono/erano portatori.
Banalmente, l'aver confuso una famiglia bene con una famiglia ricca.
Cosa che non sempre coincide.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'uso di certi termini e certi tuoi atteggiamenti mi danno l'idea di una persona che vuol mostrare una forza che non ha.
> ...


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, figurati, mi sono già fatta un altro film.
> "Lui si è staccato dalla moglie, al punto da portarla a vivere in una casa che sa che a lei non piace, lei si è sentita considerata nulla, più considerata la cagna e le sue esigenze di lei. Lei gli ha detto quanto lo ha amato senza ricevere quelle parole che contrastassero questa sensazione di essere una lavatrice per lui. Poi ha conosciuto un altro uomo che le ha dato importanza. L'ha frequentato, soprattutto virtualmente, in modo scoperto, sperando che il marito reagisse, dimostrandole quell'amore che non vedeva più. Ma ha sbagliato strada perché ne ha ricevuto freddezza e disprezzo. Ha cercato un'altra strada proponendo un cambio di abitazione, come segno di interesse per lei è come nuovo inizio. Niente di niente."


Beh. Non la vedo proprio in questa maniera estrema che presenti tu, però trovarsi ad una certa età senza - non dico l'indipendenza economica - ma una minima voce in capitolo sul discorso di dove avere la propria residenza non è proprio il massimo eh...

Neppure stare per esigenze economiche col marito lo e'.

E neanche avere un marito che sarebbe pronto a rimpiazzarti se trovasse meglio.

Senza nulla togliere al suo errore. Però credo che le conseguenze di un tradimento non possano protrarsi all'infinito. Prima o poi l'una o l'altro devono essere pronti a dare un taglio, se non si può ricostruire.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo che non andrei sotto al ponte!
> ...


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Non la vedo proprio in questa maniera estrema che presenti tu, però trovarsi ad una certa età senza - non dico l'indipendenza economica - ma una minima voce in capitolo sul discorso di dove avere la propria residenza non è proprio il massimo eh...
> 
> Neppure stare per esigenze economiche col marito lo e'.
> 
> ...


Io vorrei portare ad una età adeguata il bambino e,forse dentro me spero di recuperare, anche se ogni giorno che passa mi pare sempre più improbabile.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quindi non ci sono neanche motivi economici che ti costringono a stare con lei....:up:
> ...


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Beh....ora mangerò qualcosa
Buon pomeriggio


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh....ci sarebbero inevitabilmente con la separazione,come sempre; non da andare alla Caritas,però.....
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il peso è costituito dalle responsabilità oggettive che "il buon padre di famiglia" ha; e non parlo di solo aspetto economico.
> A tutti credo piacerebbe essere dei Peter Pan anche in età adulta. L'identificarsi con un profilo "istituzionalizzato" è ciò che tutti ricerchiamo ed è l'idea che si vuole trasmettere alla società.Le uniche cose per me che possano affrancare da tale concetto è uno stato emotivo incontrollato e soggetto alle turbe ormonali e sentimentali che ,come dicevo e non so nemmeno se auspico davvero,possono scrollarci dalle responsabilità e dalle convenzioni . Chi nasce quadrato non può morire rotondo......


Quindi tu ti identifichi in un ruolo che ti dà una identità sicura e socialmente riconosciuta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Non la vedo proprio in questa maniera estrema che presenti tu, però trovarsi ad una certa età senza - non dico l'indipendenza economica - ma una minima voce in capitolo sul discorso di dove avere la propria residenza non è proprio il massimo eh...
> 
> Neppure stare per esigenze economiche col marito lo e'.
> 
> ...


Ho fatto un racconto completamente ribaltato per dare una scossa alle sue spiegazioni basate su elementi fragili.
Ma non ha funzionato.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io vorrei portare ad una età adeguata il bambino e,forse dentro me spero di recuperare, anche se ogni giorno che passa mi pare sempre più improbabile.


Però se trovi una, all'età adeguata il bambino ci può arrivare ugualmente.

Tu hai bisogno di questo ruolo.
Riflettici.


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io vorrei portare ad una età adeguata il bambino e,forse dentro me spero di recuperare, anche se ogni giorno che passa mi pare sempre più improbabile.



E quale sarebbe per te questa età adeguata?

Credi che un adolescente soffra meno di un bimbo più piccolo?

Se il fulcro rimane tuo figlio, fai piuttosto in modo di non fargli mancare la figura paterna. Se invece la scelta è quella di continuare a viverlo nella sua quotidianità... Beh... Temo che non la si possa scindere dal resto del pacchetto. Ricorda che anche il figlio comunque per quanto piccolo sia più cresce e più si rende conto della situazione. Capisco che sono questioni delicate.
Però non si rimpiazza il figlio con un'altra donna. E un'altra donna in questo momento non sarebbe certo la base per scegliere di staccarti dalla moglie. Hai idea di quante tensioni, di quante aspettative caricheresti una potenziale new entry?

Davvero credi che saresti lucido nell'individuare una persona per scappare da tua moglie? Occhio che queste sono si le scelte che i figli non capiscono...


----------



## francoff (3 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe per te questa età adeguata?
> 
> Credi che un adolescente soffra meno di un bimbo più piccolo?
> 
> ...


Non si lascia per una altra donna , nel nostro caso  . Però capisco che ci vuole tempo per digerire il tutto .


----------



## ilnikko (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu ti identifichi in un ruolo che ti dà una identità sicura e socialmente riconosciuta.


Perfetto. Questo è IL punto.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il primo sottolineato è un meccanismo che conosco bene anche io ed è uno dei pochi che mi spinge a far capolino ogni tanto da queste parti.
> Lo trovo spesso collegato ad una certa ipocrisia ed immaturità di fondo che, a mio parere, sono spesso più gravi del tradimento stesso.
> Quanto al resto, potrei dirti che avverto costantemente anch'io una certa 'frustrazione' da parte della mia metà per motivi squisitamente economici...ma il suo problema - a dire del mio psichiatra - era altro, e cioè che aveva confuso il sottoscritto - proveniente da una famiglia 'bene' della città - con la ricchezza economica di cui altri, e non il sottoscritto, sono/erano portatori.
> Banalmente, l'aver confuso una famiglia bene con una famiglia ricca.
> Cosa che non sempre coincide.


T'ha sposato perché ti credeva ricco,o più ricco di ciò che pensava?


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> T'ha sposato perché ti credeva ricco,o più ricco di ciò che pensava?


Li scelgono con il lanternino


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Ma se una donna (o un uomo) è attirato dal denaro o dallo status non ve ne accorgete?
Voglio dire che si capisce bene.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se una donna (o un uomo) è attirato dal denaro o dallo status non ve ne accorgete?
> Voglio dire che si capisce bene.


Esistono donne (o uomini) che non sono attirati anche dallo status?
Non è mai stato di moda sposarsi uno spiantato.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe per te questa età adeguata?
> 
> Credi che un adolescente soffra meno di un bimbo più piccolo?
> 
> ...


Riscrivo che s'è cancellato.....
Credo che a sedici anni sia più facile accettare una separazione che a otto o dieci.....proprio perché mi pare che si sia già formato il carattere nella preadolescenza, e che l'amore la vicinanza fisica di un genitore "serva" di meno,  che l'intervenuta maggior autonomia sposti l'attenzione di un  teen-ager( brutta parola) su se  stesso,i propri limiti ,le delusioni o gratificazioni dell'affacciarsi sul mondo.Per dirla prosaicamente,il papà serve si per dare consigli (quasi sempre mal recepiti),ma anche come discriminatore ed elargitore economico per le iniziative non più svolte sotto il controllo familiare,ma sviluppate e vissute fuori.Non che l'esempio e la guida  decadano  dalle  funzioni proprie di un genitore,ma sono molto condizionate dalle amicizie,frequentazioni,contesto sociale generale .
Ho mai detto che il mio intento è di rimpiazzare l'attenzione per mio figlio dandola ad un'altra donna; piuttosto lo sottrarrei (quel che rimane a livello "istituzionale") a mia moglie! Ma  ho detto il contrario: Una "new entry" ,semmai sarebbe uno stimolo non controllato e non un alibi.....per questo,vero che sia,come dici,che non abbia la necessaria lucidità per tale passo,non mi ci butto, consapevole che in tale stato emotivo e di fatto,non potrei intraprendere una relazione, con le adeguate precauzioni.Ma questo fa parte del pragmatismo ,dell'esperienza e dell'avvedutezza necessari a non fare il passo più lungo della gamba! Dici che i figli,giustamente a *dieci anni*,non capiscono l'abbandono della mamma per accasarsi con un'altra donna ,dove si portano a pranzo la domenica.....Ma stai dicendo esattamente ciò che penso!


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> T'ha sposato perché ti credeva ricco,o più ricco di ciò che pensava?


E' più o meno la stessa domanda che mi ha fatto il mio psichiatra un anno fa.
'Pensava che lei fosse ricco ?'
Non lo so cosa pensava.
Sicuramente è attratta da quelli 'ricchi', come disse una volta un mio caro amico medico (è anche il suo medico) quando si parlava di amici miei (e del medico) a lei sostanzialmente indifferenti.
Disse, con più di una punta di 'veleno', 'non sono ricchi' (sottintendendo 'perciò non le interessano').
Però questo contrasta con una personalità fortemente dedita al lavoro...


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se riesci ad 'addebitare' a lei la separazione in conseguenza del tradimento potrai certamente darle il minimo.
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Riscrivo che s'è cancellato.....
> Credo che a sedici anni sia più facile accettare una separazione che a otto o dieci.....proprio perché mi pare che si sia già formato il carattere nella preadolescenza, e che l'amore la vicinanza fisica di un genitore "serva" di meno,  che l'intervenuta maggior autonomia sposti l'attenzione di un  teen-ager( brutta parola) su se  stesso,i propri limiti ,le delusioni o gratificazioni dell'affacciarsi sul mondo.Per dirla prosaicamente,il papà serve si per dare consigli (quasi sempre mal recepiti),ma anche come discriminatore ed elargitore economico per le iniziative non più svolte sotto il controllo familiare,ma sviluppate e vissute fuori.Non che l'esempio e la guida  decadano  dalle  funzioni proprie di un genitore,ma sono molto condizionate dalle amicizie,frequentazioni,contesto sociale generale .
> Ho mai detto che il mio intento è di rimpiazzare l'attenzione per mio figlio dandola ad un'altra donna; piuttosto lo sottrarrei (quel che rimane a livello "istituzionale") a mia moglie! Ma  ho detto il contrario: Una "new entry" ,semmai sarebbe uno stimolo non controllato e non un alibi.....per questo,vero che sia,come dici,che non abbia la necessaria lucidità per tale passo,non mi ci butto, consapevole che in tale stato emotivo e di fatto,non potrei intraprendere una relazione, con le adeguate precauzioni.Ma questo fa parte del pragmatismo ,dell'esperienza e dell'avvedutezza necessari a non fare il passo più lungo della gamba! Dici che i figli,giustamente a *dieci anni*,non capiscono l'abbandono della mamma per accasarsi con un'altra donna ,dove si portano a pranzo la domenica.....Ma stai dicendo esattamente ciò che penso!


quando i figli vivono in casa anche da grandi soffrono per l'abbandono di uno dei genitori. Certo è caratteriale, ma è un problema esistente.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se una donna (o un uomo) è attirato dal denaro o dallo status non ve ne accorgete?
> Voglio dire che si capisce bene.


Se è uno degli elementi dell'attrattiva vista nel suo complesso direi che è perfettamente normale.
Lo è molto meno - e allora è un grave errore non essersene accorti - quando è di gran lunga il principale motivo di attrattiva...


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' più o meno la stessa domanda che mi ha fatto il mio psichiatra un anno fa.
> 'Pensava che lei fosse ricco ?'
> Non lo so cosa pensava.
> Sicuramente è attratta da quelli 'ricchi', come disse una volta un mio caro amico medico (è anche il suo medico) quando si parlava di amici miei (e del medico) a lei sostanzialmente indifferenti.
> ...


Scusa....non ricordo,ma siete separati ?


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Scusa....non ricordo,ma siete separati ?


No.
Tanto per restare in tema di 'case', l'anno dopo la scoperta del suo tradimento abbiamo comprato casa insieme.
La ristrutturazione - onerosissima - è stata, per il momento, a carico mio.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho già vissuto gli effetti economici perversi e devastanti di un  divorzio....Soldi a palate agli avvocati,casa svenduta quasi a metà del valore ecc...
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esistono donne (o uomini) che non sono attirati anche dallo status?
> Non è mai stato di moda sposarsi uno spiantato.


Sono anomala.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono anomala.


...o ricca di tuo...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' più o meno la stessa domanda che mi ha fatto il mio psichiatra un anno fa.
> 'Pensava che lei fosse ricco ?'
> Non lo so cosa pensava.
> Sicuramente è attratta da quelli 'ricchi', come disse una volta un mio caro amico medico (è anche il suo medico) quando si parlava di amici miei (e del medico) a lei sostanzialmente indifferenti.
> ...


Non contrasta per nulla, se al successo economico attribuisce un riconoscimento di valore di una persona.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...o ricca di tuo...


Ohooo :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non contrasta per nulla, se al successo economico attribuisce un riconoscimento di valore di una persona.


Bene, d'accordo.
Non volevo dare l'idea della classica nullafacente attratta da quelli coi soldi, tutto qui...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene, d'accordo.
> Non volevo dare l'idea della classica nullafacente attratta da quelli coi soldi, tutto qui...


I soldi possono significare molte cose.

http://www.claudiowidmann.it/pdf/denarocomesimbolo.pdf


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I soldi possono significare molte cose.
> 
> http://www.claudiowidmann.it/pdf/denarocomesimbolo.pdf


Grazie, lo leggerò con calma, il 'tema' mi interessa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie, lo leggerò con calma, il 'tema' mi interessa.


L'ho cercato l'altro ieri e l'avevo nella cronologia.


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè, dato che era tua, hai 'diviso' con lei ?
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché... Da buon pirla....eravamo reduci da una separazione legale , e rimettendoci assieme, il bimbo aveva dieci anni....comprai un appartamento vicinissimo ai suoi....una bella zona pre-collinare molto ambita,vent'anni fa; e volli esplicitamente intestarlo ad entrambi ,anche se era frutto dei risparmi della mia famiglia, e miei,per suggellare la riappacificazione.....
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esistono donne (o uomini) che non sono attirati anche dallo status?
> Non è mai stato di moda sposarsi uno spiantato.


Sei venale, vergogna


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esistono donne (o uomini) che non sono attirati anche dallo status?
> Non è mai stato di moda sposarsi uno spiantato.


Mai fregato nulla dello status


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esistono donne (o uomini) che non sono attirati anche dallo status?
> Non è mai stato di moda sposarsi uno spiantato.


Moi.

peró è anche vero che non sono sposata


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2017)

Una mi disse che non sarebbe mai uscita con la mia auto ... sapeva da contadino ..... Andavamo con la sua ....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una mi disse che non sarebbe mai uscita con la mia auto ... sapeva da contadino ..... Andavamo con la sua ....


Un vaffanculo no?


----------



## francoff (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un vaffanculo no?


assolutamente no....per alcuni, donne al 90%, l agiatezza è un elemento di fascino...punto. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai fregato nulla dello status


Una cosa che ho sempre pensato è che se fossi stato ricco sfondato avrei vissuto nel perenne tormento di esser ricercato da una donna NON per la mia persona, ma BENSI x il mio portafoglio.....


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una cosa che ho sempre pensato è che se fossi stato ricco sfondato avrei vissuto nel perenne tormento di esser ricercato da una donna NON per la mia persona, ma BENSI x il mio portafoglio.....


Conosco un paio di persone che hanno sempre convissuto - e tutt'ora convivono - con questo 'problema'.
L'unica per non avere dubbi è frequentare qualcuno che ne ha più o meno quanti ne hai tu (il che càpita spesso, generalmente tra ricchi sfondati ci si frequenta) o frequentare ambienti dove è più facile un certo disinteresse per il vil denaro.
Esempio : la fighetta tutta firme difficilmente non sarà affascinata anche e soprattutto dal portafoglio del giovin signore. La ragazza appassionata d'arte o di letteratura, che non è capace di distinguere Prada da Missoni, può essere spesso una compagnia più 'sincera'di altre.
Poi, c'è l'altro lato della medaglia, e cioè che il riccone che si duole del suo status perchè non riesce a distinguere tra chi lo punta per interesse e chi invece no, del suo gonfio portafoglio ha spesso approfittato proprio per 'familiarizzare' velocemente con chi è irresististibilmente attratto/a dalla vile pecunia...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una cosa che ho sempre pensato è che se fossi stato ricco sfondato avrei vissuto nel perenne tormento di esser ricercato da una donna NON per la mia persona, ma BENSI x il mio portafoglio.....


Ti assicuro che i ricchi che conosco non si pongono questo problema. Non mi sembrano affatto tormentati.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Conosco un paio di persone che hanno sempre convissuto - e tutt'ora convivono - con questo 'problema'.
> L'unica per non avere dubbi è frequentare qualcuno che ne ha più o meno quanti ne hai tu (il che càpita spesso, generalmente tra ricchi sfondati ci si frequenta) o frequentare ambienti dove è più facile un certo disinteresse per il vil denaro.
> Esempio : la fighetta tutta firme difficilmente non sarà affascinata anche e soprattutto dal portafoglio del giovin signore. La ragazza appassionata d'arte o di letteratura, che non è capace di distinguere Prada da Missoni, può essere spesso una compagnia più 'sincera'di altre.
> Poi, c'è l'altro lato della medaglia, e cioè che il riccone che si duole del suo status perchè non riesce a distinguere tra chi lo punta per interesse e chi invece no, del suo gonfio portafoglio ha spesso approfittato proprio per 'familiarizzare' velocemente con chi è irresististibilmente attratto/a dalla vile pecunia...


Ti dirò.. ne approfitterei probabilmente anche io... 

Ma un conto è approfittarne consapevoli di una serie di cose... È un conto è immaginarsi affascinante, irresistibile, interessante, sensuale, profondo, intrigante.. come persona :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> assolutamente no....per alcuni, donne al 90%, l agiatezza è un elemento di fascino...punto. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male


Di male non lo so
Non rientra nei miei parametri per valutare l'interesse verso una persona


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che i ricchi che conosco non si pongono questo problema. Non mi sembrano affatto tormentati.


Nemmeno quelli che conosco io... 

Io intendevo in un certo senso, ecco..

A volte faccio parallelismo di luoghi comuni

E ribadisco che sono luoghi comuni..

Ma come a volte alcune donne dicono che l'uomo pensa sempre a quella cosa li (la topa) io posso controbattere che anche la donna pensa sempre a quella cosa li (il portafoglio)

E ripeto.. son luoghi comuni 

Ma ognuno nel suo genere, volendo.. ha i propri "pensieri fissi" :carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti dirò.. ne approfitterei probabilmente anche io...


Anch'io, senza ombra di dubbio.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma un conto è approfittarne consapevoli di una serie di cose... È un conto è immaginarsi affascinante, irresistibile, interessante, sensuale, profondo, intrigante.. come persona :rotfl:


Non gliene frega niente e il problema se lo pongono - SE se lo pongono - solo in relazione alla qualità dell'interesse che viene manifestato nei loro confronti.
Del resto, se il 'contraltare' in certe situazioni brilla magari solo per bonaggine e per pochissime altre doti, cosa vuoi che gliene importi ?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anch'io, senza ombra di dubbio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh sì.. 

D'altronde io non sarei fatto così, e a me fregherebbe

Ricordo una discussione con un mio amico circa le prostitute, quelle giovani e belle, di alto bordo diciamo

Quelle per le quali ci vuole la grana, diciamo

Io dicevo che andare con una che non pensa altro che ai fogli da 100 che gli lascerò sul comodino, mi toglierebbe ogni voglia e stimolo

Lui mi ribatteva: a quelle cose non ci pensare.. che ti frega? È bella. 

Ognuno ha le proprie angolazioni

Ignorare una angolazione come quella del suo reale desiderio x me, a me non riesce

Sarebbe come mangiare salmone a occhi chiusi, immaginando sia prosciutto che puzza un po' di pesce (cit. Massimino -gia' presidente del Catania calcio)


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Conosco un paio di persone che hanno sempre convissuto - e tutt'ora convivono - con questo 'problema'.
> L'unica per non avere dubbi è frequentare qualcuno che ne ha più o meno quanti ne hai tu (il che càpita spesso, generalmente tra ricchi sfondati ci si frequenta) o frequentare ambienti dove è più facile un certo disinteresse per il vil denaro.
> Esempio : la fighetta tutta firme difficilmente non sarà affascinata anche e soprattutto dal portafoglio del giovin signore. La ragazza appassionata d'arte o di letteratura, che non è capace di distinguere Prada da Missoni, può essere spesso una compagnia più 'sincera'di altre.
> Poi, c'è l'altro lato della medaglia, e cioè che il riccone che si duole del suo status perchè non riesce a distinguere tra chi lo punta per interesse e chi invece no, del suo gonfio portafoglio ha spesso approfittato proprio per 'familiarizzare' velocemente con chi è irresististibilmente attratto/a dalla vile pecunia...


Sintetizzando: chi si somiglia si piglia.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno quelli che conosco io...
> 
> Io intendevo in un certo senso, ecco..
> 
> ...


Uaglio' hai ragione al millemila %


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un vaffanculo no?


No farfalla troppo semplice ....


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sintetizzando: chi si somiglia si piglia.


Appunto


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2017)

Non sono convinto che una coppia funzioni bene con due soggetti simili


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sono convinto che una coppia funzioni bene con due soggetti simili


Un noto detto napoletano recita: gli uccelli si accoppiano in cielo le chiaviche in terra


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2017)

E i fessi s accoppiano in terracosì la sapevo io ....


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2017)

In cielo sempre gli uccelli


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In cielo sempre gli uccelli


Beh qualche coppia di "uccellini" anche in terra


----------



## stany (3 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quindi hai già un figlio da una precedente unione ?
> ...


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che i ricchi che conosco non si pongono questo problema. Non mi sembrano affatto tormentati.


Quoto.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, figurati, mi sono già fatta un altro film.
> "Lui si è staccato dalla moglie, al punto da portarla a vivere in una casa che sa che a lei non piace, lei si è sentita considerata nulla, più considerata la cagna e le sue esigenze di lei. Lei gli ha detto quanto lo ha amato senza ricevere quelle parole che contrastassero questa sensazione di essere una lavatrice per lui. Poi ha conosciuto un altro uomo che le ha dato importanza. L'ha frequentato, soprattutto virtualmente, in modo scoperto, sperando che il marito reagisse, dimostrandole quell'amore che non vedeva più. Ma ha sbagliato strada perché ne ha ricevuto freddezza e disprezzo. Ha cercato un'altra strada proponendo un cambio di abitazione, come segno di interesse per lei è come nuovo inizio. Niente di niente."


Il cambio di abitazione era già programmato...
I film me li faccio come tutti coloro che,non avendo una realtà oggettiva incontrovertibile, parafrasando la dinamica del processo, utilizzano delle prove indiziarie per circoscrivere gli eventi e capirne le evoluzioni.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il cambio di abitazione era già programmato...
> I film me li faccio come tutti coloro che,non avendo una realtà oggettiva incontrovertibile, parafrasando la dinamica del processo, utilizzano delle prove indiziarie per circoscrivere gli eventi e capirne le evoluzioni.


Io conosco bene tante persone che in base agli indizi si creano un film che non ha alcuna corrispondenza con la realtà. È successo anche riguardo a me.
Quindi rovinarsi la vita per un film non è una grande idea.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È ben chiaro invece.
> La colf fa comodo e non ci si rinuncia finché non se ne trova un'altra.


La colf commetterebbe un tradimento nei miei confronti solo se,dopo avermi garantita la collaborazione,non si facesse più vedere ed andasse a prestare servizio presso il mio vicino di casa...


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco bene tante persone che in base agli indizi si creano un film che non ha alcuna corrispondenza con la realtà. È successo anche riguardo a me.
> Quindi rovinarsi la vita per un film non è una grande idea.


Ma in parte lo è già,rovinata....e non (solo) per causa mia. Se io chiedessi al regista di sottopormi la sceneggiatura,sicuramente me la negherebbe,o quantomeno ne ne darebbe una rimaneggiata che non corrisponde alla trama  del film che ho visto.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bravo stany continua così......fatti i fatti tuoi alla grande.


A volte è necessario...e credi che ho quasi sempre ceduto su scelte che non condividevo.E questa della casa deriva da un ragionamento razionale su costi e  benefici.Il punto è che quando non si condivide più in coppia,prevalgano le istanze individuali ed egoistiche.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma in parte lo è già,rovinata....e non (solo) per causa mia. Se io chiedessi al regista di sottopormi la sceneggiatura,sicuramente me la negherebbe,o quantomeno ne ne darebbe una rimaneggiata che non corrisponde alla trama  del film che ho visto.


Io mi accanisco perché davvero mi sembra che tu ti stia amareggiando più del giusto.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi accanisco perché davvero mi sembra che tu ti stia amareggiando più del giusto.


Ti ringrazio per i consigli che mi dai,e che vanno ,mi pare,in controtendenza con le idee che generalmente hai in merito al tradimento; forse dall'esterno, per ciò che di me leggi ed interpreti,la mia situazione non ti pare del tutto compromessa .È una visone fatalista e pragmatica della situazione (anche se apparentemente i termini paiono in contraddizione) e ne ricavo il messaggio: "vivi giorno per giorno".


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per i consigli che mi dai,e che vanno ,mi pare,in controtendenza con le idee che generalmente hai in merito al tradimento; forse dall'esterno, per ciò che di me leggi ed interpreti,la mia situazione non ti pare del tutto compromessa .È una visone fatalista e pragmatica della situazione (anche se apparentemente i termini paiono in contraddizione) e ne ricavo il messaggio: "vivi giorno per giorno".


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per i consigli che mi dai,e che vanno ,mi pare,in controtendenza con le idee che generalmente hai in merito al tradimento; forse dall'esterno, per ciò che di me leggi ed interpreti,la mia situazione non ti pare del tutto compromessa .È una visone fatalista e pragmatica della situazione (anche se apparentemente i termini paiono in contraddizione) e ne ricavo il messaggio: "vivi giorno per giorno".


Non dormi molto, come me.
"Vivi giorno per giorno" è un motto che non significa molto, se non l'incapacità di immaginare il futuro.
Io credo che invece il futuro lo si immagini. Si immagina di invecchiare, di poter stare male, di aver bisogno di aiuto.
Allora immagina se sei in grado di dare aiuto e di ricevere aiuto da lei.
Se la risposta è sì, lascia tutto alle spalle e comincia a vivere bene ora con l'amore che è necessario saper dare e accettare per quei momenti della vita. Rispetta chi ti aiuterà. 
Se la risposta è no, beh sai cosa fare.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dormi molto, come me.
> "Vivi giorno per giorno" è un motto che non significa molto, se non l'incapacità di immaginare il futuro.
> Io credo che invece il futuro lo si immagini. Si immagina di invecchiare, di poter stare male, di aver bisogno di aiuto.
> Allora immagina se sei in grado di dare aiuto e di ricevere aiuto da lei.
> ...


Hai centrato esattamente il punto! All'inizio quando pensavo se avrei voluto assistenza da lei,dovessi  incorrere in qualche problema di  salute,(prima o dopo capiterà) la risposta era negativa....ora, col passare del tempo,a freddo, direi di si. Forse la passione non tornerà, ma la convivenza non è solo quello. Anche se non credo torneremo come um tempo,mo rendo conto però che l'aspetto della cura sia da parte mia che dalla sua permane ,e non è poco. Anche lei mi disse che avrebbe voluto invecchiare con me...Come dicevo a Francoff stamani, dovremmo (dovremo) accettare l'individuo coi suoi limiti e debolezze,riconoscendone anche le qualità .
Vero dormo poco e male.....tutte le mattine alle quattro mi accerto che lei sia sveglia (e quasi sempre la sveglio io),  che deve andare al lavoro....Ora siamo al mercato vicino al suo lavoro, l'ho persa di vista; tra poco prenderemo un caffe assieme. Dispersa la passione,questo rimane.....e non posso dire che sia niente!


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > (Ooops.....avevo lasciato lo Smartphone sotto carica ,a casa.)
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono andata a rivedermi la tua storia @stany
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai centrato esattamente il punto! All'inizio quando pensavo se avrei voluto assistenza da lei,dovessi  incorrere in qualche problema di  salute,(prima o dopo capiterà) la risposta era negativa....ora, col passare del tempo,a freddo, direi di si. Forse la passione non tornerà, ma la convivenza non è solo quello. Anche se non credo torneremo come um tempo,mo rendo conto però che l'aspetto della cura sia da parte mia che dalla sua permane ,e non è poco. Anche lei mi disse che avrebbe voluto invecchiare con me...Come dicevo a Francoff stamani, dovremmo (dovremo) accettare l'individuo coi suoi limiti e debolezze,riconoscendone anche le qualità .
> Vero dormo poco e male.....tutte le mattine alle quattro mi accerto che lei sia sveglia (e quasi sempre la sveglio io),  che deve andare al lavoro....Ora siamo al mercato vicino al suo lavoro, l'ho persa di vista; tra poco prenderemo un caffe assieme. Dispersa la passione,questo rimane.....e non posso dire che sia niente!


E allora...nutri questo bene gradualmente con piccoli atti di amore, torneranno tante cose.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DUUhVeosww

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMsLj91mI5A


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono andata a rivedermi la tua storia [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION]
> ...


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora...nutri questo bene gradualmente con piccoli atti di amore, torneranno tante cose.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DUUhVeosww
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMsLj91mI5A


Ci vuole pazienza....e mi stupisco di quanta io riesca a metterne.

Come sempre i tuoi grani (brani) di saggezza fanno riflettere....
Bellissima canzone,grandissimi interpreti.....Mina ,come estensione vocale non ha rivali; però anche l'interpretazione di Ranieri è superlativa.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Le persone non cambiano.


Si rivelano.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si rivelano.


Si rivelano




Vero!


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si rivelano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _"Le persone non cambiano, si rivelano" (David Lynch)._​


----------



## trilobita (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ci vuole pazienza....e mi stupisco di quanta io riesca a metterne.
> 
> Come sempre i tuoi grani (brani) di saggezza fanno riflettere....
> Bellissima canzone,grandissimi interpreti.....Mina ,come estensione vocale non ha rivali; però anche l'interpretazione di Ranieri è superlativa.


Mi dispiace contraddirti,anche perché Mina è un mito,ma come estensione vocale,Antonella Ruggiero,cantante della prima ora dei Matia Bazar ha un'estensione vocale più prestazionale.
Solo per la precisione..


----------



## Outdider (4 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti,anche perché Mina è un mito,ma come estensione vocale,Antonella Ruggiero,cantante della prima ora dei Matia Bazar ha un'estensione vocale più prestazionale.
> Solo per la precisione..


Bentornato Trilo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si rivelano.


giusto!!!! sei il sostenitore


----------



## trilobita (4 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Bentornato Trilo


Grazie


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> giusto!!!! sei il sostenitore


In realtà il principio a mio parere è il seguente, e riguarda il tradimento fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che non è detto che chi ha tradito una volta sia destinato a rifarlo. 
Credo che la verità insita in quella frase riguardi più che altro chi 'rivela' la sua vera essenza quando è sotto pressione, quando è in difficoltà. Quando si è sotto pressione ci si rivela per quel che si è davvero. Indossare una maschera nei giorni di festa è facile, apparire 'altro' da quel che si è nell'intimo non è difficile quando tutto scorre tranquillo.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In realtà il principio a mio parere è il seguente, e riguarda il tradimento fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che non è detto che chi ha tradito una volta sia destinato a rifarlo.
> Credo che la verità insita in quella frase riguardi più che altro chi 'rivela' la sua vera essenza quando è sotto pressione, quando è in difficoltà. Quando si è sotto pressione ci si rivela per quel che si è davvero. Indossare una maschera nei giorni di festa è facile, apparire 'altro' da quel che si è nell'intimo non è difficile quando tutto scorre tranquillo.


Quoto.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti,anche perché Mina è un mito,ma come estensione vocale,Antonella Ruggiero,cantante della prima ora dei Matia Bazar ha un'estensione vocale più prestazionale.
> Solo per la precisione..


Forse hai ragione....ma in quanto a potenza....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.


Anzi, diciamocelo chiaro: quelli con i soldi ci sguazzano...


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anzi, diciamocelo chiaro: quelli con i soldi ci sguazzano...


Beati gli ultimi....il denaro è lo sterco del diavolo.....i poveri a letto sono re.....i soldi non fanno la felicità....anche i ricchi piangono....
Tutti "proverbi" inventati dai ricchi ad uso e consumo dei poveri


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beati gli ultimi....il denaro è lo sterco del diavolo.....i poveri a letto sono re.....i soldi non fanno la felicità....anche i ricchi piangono....
> Tutti "proverbi" inventati dai ricchi ad uso e consumo dei poveri


Che il denaro sia lo sterco del demonio è vero, ma il denaro in quanto strumento di pagamento.
Non la ricchezza, altra cosa dal denaro.
La ricchezza non dà la felicità, ma dà molta gnocca


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che il denaro sia lo sterco del demonio è vero, ma il denaro in quanto strumento di pagamento.
> Non la ricchezza, altra cosa dal denaro.
> La ricchezza non dà la felicità, ma dà molta gnocca


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono andata a rivedermi la tua storia @_stany_
> ...


----------



## trilobita (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beati gli ultimi....il denaro è lo sterco del diavolo.....i poveri a letto sono re.....i soldi non fanno la felicità....anche i ricchi piangono....
> Tutti "proverbi" inventati dai ricchi ad uso e consumo dei poveri


Non dire al contadino,per piacere,quant'è buono il formaggio con le pere....


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che il denaro sia lo sterco del demonio è vero, ma il denaro in quanto strumento di pagamento.
> Non la ricchezza, altra cosa dal denaro.
> La ricchezza non dà la felicità, ma dà molta gnocca


Vedasi Silvio....


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il problema è che da una donna libertina ti aspetti di scoprire, prima o poi, una scappatella.
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Orbis Tertius ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vero.....e la mia preoccupazione è proprio quella : dell'innamoramento.
> ...


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non dire al contadino,per piacere,quant'è buono il formaggio con le pere....


Contadino....scarpe grosse cervello fino......


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Contadino....scarpe grosse cervello fino......


Ca' mutanda  e' lana e u' cazz' e' fierro.


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Siete un pochino, giusto un pochino patetici. Svegliaaaaaaaaaa. &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;
> ...


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ca' mutanda  e' lana e u' cazz' e' fierro.


Lungh câ tùcae, grôss cà stûpa....

E...duro che duri!


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Blaise53 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mica possiamo essere tutti anaffettivi come te!
> ...


----------



## stany (4 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> stany ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Noooo. Va a finire che medito il suicidio. Dai credo che anch'io possa volere un po' di bene (anche se non do' un po' di pene) o no?
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Blaise53 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anche al mio cane dò un poco di bene....
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In realtà il principio a mio parere è il seguente, e riguarda il tradimento fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che non è detto che chi ha tradito una volta sia destinato a rifarlo.
> Credo che la verità insita in quella frase riguardi più che altro chi 'rivela' la sua vera essenza quando è sotto pressione, quando è in difficoltà. Quando si è sotto pressione ci si rivela per quel che si è davvero. Indossare una maschera nei giorni di festa è facile, apparire 'altro' da quel che si è nell'intimo non è difficile quando tutto scorre tranquillo.


come darti torto. Le difficoltà tirano fuori il vero io.  Spesso è la parte peggiore. Oggi sono così pessimista, che i gatti neri mi hanno evitato:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il problema è che da una donna libertina ti aspetti di scoprire, prima o poi, una scappatella.
> ...


----------



## stany (5 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Orbis Tertius ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si l'innamoramento può capitare a tutti. Non esiste ancora un vaccino per questo.
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal.....


dai piangiamo tutti insieme


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sospetto che in molti casi si tratti di alibi per godere di una situazione che in fin dei conti è comoda.


Concordo
E basterebbe ammetterlo alla fine può essere anche un motivo più che valido X molti


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Stany,  tutte le persone separate sanno che i figli si abituano.  Avevamo tutti gli stessi dubbi, ma alla fine reagiscono bene. L'importante è non far mancare la tua presenza. Quella dei figli è un alibi. Non puoi vivere così, anzi non fai nemmeno bene ai bambini che vi vedono in queste condizioni, in più perdi solo tempo. Lei non riuscirebbe a cavarsela da sola? Mica è una tua responsabilità. Devi pensare a tua figlia e a te.


Quoto tutto


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Luglio 2017)

Stany stai a sentire Carolina che da  cornificatrice  (anni di esperienza) da degli ottimi consigli ai cornuti.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Se prendo il Sgt. Pepper's rimasterizzato anzichè un libro è una mia scelta ed una mia priorità che non arreca danno a nessuno.
> Se mando a prendere la versione Deluxe in Francia perchè in Italia non esce e spendo quasi 6 volte tanto, senza dirlo a mia moglie, sono egoista perchè uso soldi famigliari per un mio capriccio, senza l'accordo degli altri...


Paragoni meravigliosi...:up:


----------

